# Sobre comprar oro. Dudas.



## Aferro (28 Dic 2007)

Hola a todos. Me gustaría hacer unas preguntas:

1.- ¿Se puede comprar oro ( ej. 2000 euros) de forma anónima? ¿como?

2.- ¿sabeis donde su puede comprar oro en Valencia ?

Saludos.


----------



## Señor Morales (28 Dic 2007)

utilice la funcion de busqueda (palabra clave oro) y busque post anteriores.


----------



## Aferro (28 Dic 2007)

Gracias por responder. Creete que previamente he realizado un busqueda y no ha salido ningúin post. Algo debe de pasar pues hace unas semanas leí alguno y sin embargo ahora no aparece.
No obstante en quería saber la propia experiencia de algun forero en este tema y no unicamente instrucciones un tanto generales.

Saludos.


----------



## rory (29 Dic 2007)

La función de búsqueda no funciona corréctamente, es verdad. 

Señor Morales, le agradeceríamos que contase su experiencia en este sentido. 

Un saludo navideño.


----------



## elias2 (30 Dic 2007)

Podeis comprar en orodirect, otro sitio yo no conozco


----------



## rory (31 Dic 2007)

elias2 dijo:


> Podeis comprar en orodirect, otro sitio yo no conozco



Gracias compañero, pero me parece que los pollos de orodirect te meten unos hachazos vía comisiones de asustarse.

Yo tenía intención de comprar algo de plata y oro, pero lo he ido postergando más y más. La plata ya sé donde la compraré.

Un saludo


----------



## Silent Weapon (31 Dic 2007)

rory dijo:


> Gracias compañero, pero me parece que los pollos de orodirect te meten unos hachazos vía comisiones de asustarse.
> 
> Yo tenía intención de comprar algo de plata y oro, pero lo he ido postergando más y más. La plata ya sé donde la compraré.
> 
> Un saludo



donde rory?

yo tambien estoy muy interasado en comprar, iba a a hacerlo por medio de orodirect... pero si hay un alternativa mejor.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Señor Morales (31 Dic 2007)

Aviso: esto no constituye un consejo para comprar oro. El oro sube y baja (mejor dicho, son los euros los que bajan o suben, pero bueno).

Orodirect son demasiado caros. Si van a comprar grandes cantidades, vayan a Paris (rue Vivianne) o a Bruselas.

Comparen los precios en el extranjero (Belgie, Deutschland, USA, UK) : 

www.munters.be
www.eurogold.be
http://www.mp-edelmetalle.de/
http://www.argentarius.de/shop/
www.kitco.com
www.taxfreegold.co.uk

Compren el oro mas barato y reconocible (normalmente krugerrand)..... a nadie le importa si la moneda es fea.

En el sitio taxfreegold hay buena informacion sobre que oro es mejor comprar.

He comprado en todos y estoy satisfecho salvo en los sitios alemanes (no podia leer aleman en la epoca).


----------



## Señor Morales (31 Dic 2007)

lordloki dijo:


> Quizas os pueda valer las monedas de plata y oro de las ediciones especiales de la fabrica de la moneda y timbre



eso es un timo. Usted paga 20% o mas premium (sobre el valor intrinseco de la onza). Yo nunca pago mas del 3% premium.


Si quieren comprar oro, paguen solo el metal, no el diseño (a menos que sean coleccionistas, pero si quieren vender, nadie le garantiza que el premium se respete, con suerte , le dan el valor intrinseco (o al peso).


Si quieren dedicarse a las colecciones, mejor las monedas de plata o cobre/niquel, son mas baratas.

Donde encontrar el valor del oro al peso? en kitco.com, la cotizacion cambia cada rato, obviamente.

No paguen mas del 3% sobre el valor al peso, es un consejo.....


----------



## Señor Morales (31 Dic 2007)

Este site es español, gracias Negrofuturo.

Mas caros que en Europa pero menos que orodirect, para pequeñas compras puede interesar.

http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/

Para grandes compras...Bruselas (munters)


----------



## elias2 (2 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Este site es español, gracias Negrofuturo.
> 
> Mas caros que en Europa pero menos que orodirect, para pequeñas compras puede interesar.
> 
> ...



Podria decirme Señor Morales...
¿Tiene alguna experiencia como comprador en eBay, fue positiva? y..
¿cuanto dinero se puede sacar legalmente de España para comprar oro, por ejemplo en Paris?
Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por su informacion, que la verdad es que vale mas que el oro.


----------



## Señor Morales (2 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Podria decirme Señor Morales...
> ¿Tiene alguna experiencia como comprador en eBay, fue positiva? y..
> ¿cuanto dinero se puede sacar legalmente de España para comprar oro, por ejemplo en Paris?
> Aparte de eso, muchas gracias por su informacion, que la verdad es que vale mas que el oro.



no he comprado en eBay. En este foro www.goldismoney.info, hay muchos que compran en Ebay... pero es Ebay Estados Unidos y me imagino que no hay tanta picaresca....aunque bueno, si el vendedor tiene una buena reputacion, porque no?

No se cuanto se puede sacar de España, al fin y al cabo Paris y Bruselas son de la UE y en principio hay "libre circulacion de capitales". Eso si, a lo mejor hay obligacion de informar. Pregunte a la aduana. Hablando de aduanas, que yo sepa, si va usted en automobil, solo hacen controles aleatorios entre Francia y España... y el oro ocupa muy poco.

Otra pregunta para la aduana que no le puedo responder.... supongamos que compra una onza de oro llamada Philarmonik que cuesta unos 600 euros pero cuyo valor facial es 100 euros. Esa moneda es de curso legal en Austria y su valor facial es 100 euros (pero solo un tonto la cambiara por su valor facial). Si por ejemplo, hay que informar a Aduanas por sacar mas de 10,000 euros en instrumentos monetarios, se refieren a valor facial o a valor comercial?


----------



## elias2 (2 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Otra pregunta para la aduana que no le puedo responder.... supongamos que compra una onza de oro llamada Philarmonik que cuesta unos 600 euros pero cuyo valor facial es 100 euros. Esa moneda es de curso legal en Austria y su valor facial es 100 euros (pero solo un tonto la cambiara por su valor facial). Si por ejemplo, hay que informar a Aduanas por sacar mas de 10,000 euros en instrumentos monetarios, se refieren a valor facial o a valor comercial?



Jod...... Señor Morales.....¡ha dado en el clavo!


----------



## eduenca (2 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Si por ejemplo, hay que informar a Aduanas por sacar mas de 10,000 euros en instrumentos monetarios, se refieren a valor facial o a valor comercial?



Entiendo que de valor facial, puesto que estamos hablando de dinero, no mercancía (oro).


----------



## Señor Morales (3 Ene 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Entiendo que de valor facial, puesto que estamos hablando de dinero, no mercancía (oro).



Si claro, yo tambien, pero como la diferencia es de uno a 6, no creo que le haga mucha gracias a las aduanas.

Le pongo un ejemplo: imaginese que un empresario austriaco tiene una empresa con un ingeniero como empleado. Pongamos que el sueldo mensual es de 10 monedas de oro de una onza de 100 euros de valor facial. Asi, si nos fijamos en valor facial, el sueldo de ese ingeniero es de 1000 (10x 100)euros al mes. Si nos fijamos en el valor como mercancia, el sueldo es de 6000 (10x600). A su vez, el empleado declararia a la hacienda austriaca un sueldo de 1000 euros al mes.

Si eso se pusiese de moda, la hacienda austriaca sufriria una bajada de ingresos considerable.

No creo que el estado austriaco ( o el español) nos permita hacer eso.... da igual lo que dicen las leyes, las interpreta un juez (que es un empleado del estado).


----------



## Kersh (4 Ene 2008)

Como curiosidad, que % de tus ahorros teneís invertidos en oro/platino/plata, etc?


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> Como curiosidad, que % de tus ahorros teneís invertidos en oro/platino/plata, etc?



ejem.... 80% 

No considero el oro como una inversion...mas bien como un seguro.

Sin embargo, si miramos desde el punto de vista de mi familia en conjunto, seria 10% (mis padres tienen viviendas).

10-15% es razonable.


----------



## Kersh (4 Ene 2008)

y según tu opinion Sr Morales, sería un buen momento entrar ahora o crees que habrá un ligero descenso como anunciaban algunos analistas ? (aunque no está llegando por lo que veo)

Estaba pensado en hacer un viajecito e invertir un 25% de mis ahorros antes de 1 mes, y sí, como bien dices mas que como inversión, lo tomo como un seguro, si luego en 2 años baja, no hay problema creo que lo seguiría aguantando pase lo que pase como algo a tener decadas si hace falta.

Por otro lado, si no te molesta, cuando lo compras vas en persona y lo traes en la maleta o te o envían a españa? Porque supongo que las inversiones de oro que haces son en oro físico no en acciones o futuros verdad?

gracias!


----------



## elias2 (4 Ene 2008)

Me añado a la bateria de preguntas otra vez.......Señor Morales

¿cual es el limite de oro a comprar anonimamente en Munters o en Eurogold?


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> y según tu opinion Sr Morales, sería un buen momento entrar ahora o crees que habrá un ligero descenso como anunciaban algunos analistas ? (aunque no está llegando por lo que veo)
> 
> Estaba pensado en hacer un viajecito e invertir un 25% de mis ahorros antes de 1 mes, y sí, como bien dices mas que como inversión, lo tomo como un seguro, si luego en 2 años baja, no hay problema creo que lo seguiría aguantando pase lo que pase como algo a tener decadas si hace falta.
> 
> ...



no se como va a evolucionar el oro. El oro es el mayor enemigo del falso dinero de los bancos centrales. Es muy posible que si sigue subiendo, algun banco central (o el FMI) decidan vender varios cientos o incluso miles de toneladas para deprimir el mercado. Sin embargo, ya les queda poca municion a los bancos centrales ya que es muy posible que no tengan tanto oro como dicen tener (lo que tienen son papelitos de bancos comerciales que dicen "le debo 300 toneladas de oro"). Investigue un poco www.gata.org e informese sobre los "prestamos" en oro (mas bien regalos) que hacen los Bancos centrales a sus amiguetes de la banca privada. Las ventas masivas de Suiza y España no impedieron la subida a precios historicos. Las famosas reservas de Fort Knox en los EEUU ya no se definen como "gold coin". Ahora lo llaman "deep storage gold"....algunos especulan que por "deep storage gold" se entiende el oro en las entrañas de la tierra que se piensa extraer algun dia. En cualquier caso, ningun banco central occidental ha permitido una auditoria independiente de sus reservas de oro.

Si compra oro, de nuevo piense que es un seguro....en caso de hiperinflacion, el oro le mantendra el poder adquisitivo. En caso de deflacion, no es seguro lo que puede pasar. Es posible que baje (pero menos rapido que el resto de los activos) o bien que se mantenga o suba si jamas volvemos al patron oro.

Si alguna vez el oro se disparase en precio y se convierta en una materia vital, tenga en cuenta que es muy posible que el gobierno declare la posesion de oro ilegal (es decir que le pagarian por su oro,pero mucho menos que el mercado). Han habido muchos casos en siglo XX donde el estado exigio el oro de los ciudadanos.
Asi que piense en un plan B para salir del pais o incluso de Europa.

A usted de decidir el % de sus ahorros, pero si piensa tener el oro durante mucho tiempo COMO SEGURO, creo que le conviene. 

El oro que compro es casi todo fisico. Lo guardo en un sitio "seguro", no en la caja de un banco (el primer lugar donde el gobierno mirara en caso de corralito). 

En cuanto a como lo traigo depende, en algunos sitios que he dado solo se puede comprar en persona, en otros solo se puede entregar por correo (asegurado). Prefiero en mano por razones de anonimato (si compro en pequeñas cantidades no piden DNI).


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Me añado a la bateria de preguntas otra vez.......Señor Morales
> 
> ¿cual es el limite de oro a comprar anonimamente en Munters o en Eurogold?



no me acuerdo, me temo que los belgas vienen de poner de regla 3000 euros....me pregunto si se va una o dos veces por dia el tendero le dejaria comprar sin DNI. 

Puede llamarles y preguntar. Me interesa la respuesta.


----------



## elias2 (4 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no me acuerdo, me temo que los belgas vienen de poner de regla 3000 euros....me pregunto si se va una o dos veces por dia el tendero le dejaria comprar sin DNI.
> 
> Puede llamarles y preguntar. Me interesa la respuesta.



no tardando mucho les contactare y le contesto


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> no tardando mucho les contactare y le contesto



gracias, por cierto aunque es anonimo hasta cierta cantidad, le dan recibo (por si hay que justificar a las autoridades de donde sale)


----------



## rory (4 Ene 2008)

¿Alguno sabe si, en el caso de que se haga el viaje en avión, ponen algún tipo de pega a la vuelta por llevar unos kilitos de oro en el equipaje?


----------



## elias2 (4 Ene 2008)

rory dijo:


> ¿Alguno sabe si, en el caso de que se haga el viaje en avión, ponen algún tipo de pega a la vuelta por llevar unos kilitos de oro en el equipaje?



Si, esa es una buena pregunta, porque tengo entendido que hay que declarar toda cantidad de dinero o mercancia que exceda de 10000 € que pase por la aduana, pero no estoy seguro, y esta claro que en aeropuerto no es lo mismo que por carretera........ a ver si el Señor morales nos lo puede aclarar


----------



## Kersh (5 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no se como va a evolucionar el oro. El oro es el mayor enemigo del falso dinero de los bancos centrales. Es muy posible que si sigue subiendo, algun banco central (o el FMI) decidan vender varios cientos o incluso miles de toneladas para deprimir el .............................................................................................puede entregar por correo (asegurado). Prefiero en mano por razones de anonimato (si compro en pequeñas cantidades no piden DNI).



muchísimas gracias =)

saludos!


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Si, esa es una buena pregunta, porque tengo entendido que hay que declarar toda cantidad de dinero o mercancia que exceda de 10000 € que pase por la aduana, pero no estoy seguro, y esta claro que en aeropuerto no es lo mismo que por carretera........ a ver si el Señor morales nos lo puede aclarar



habria que preguntar a Aduanas o al Banco de España. Comprar, vender oro es una operacion perfectamente legal. Eso si, algunas jurisdicciones imponen informar a su Banco Central o a sus aduanas de la salida o entrada de instrumentos monetarios por mas de cierto valor. 

Esta claro que en el aeropuerto le van a preguntar sobre sus lingotes (a partir de cierta cantidad). Si ha cumplido con los tramites legales y tiene su recibo de compra no hay nada que temer (me refiero a Europa).

Otras personas prefieren el anonimato y van en coche. En principio los tramites a seguir son los mismos.... en la practica, hay que tener muy mala suerte para que los aduaneros registren su vehiculo (me refiero a Europa, en especial el espacio Schengen). 

Insisto: ni animo ni disuado a la gente de comprar oro, solo estoy informando. A cada uno de saber lo que es mejor para si.


----------



## rory (7 Ene 2008)

¿hay algún problema en comprar en granalla y luego, en casa, hacerte tus moneditas o lingotes?

Lo digo porque he visto que en algunos sitios venden solo en granalla a precios muy competitivos. Bueno eso creo yo, tampoco soy un experto. 19,06 euros el gramo de oro fino y 12,81 la onza de plata (413 euros el kilo). A la plata ya le he sumado el iva y los gastos de envío son 11 euros.

Lo malo es que venden solo en granalla.


----------



## mencho (8 Ene 2008)

Hola a todos,

aunque este es mi post llevo un tiempo siguiendo el foro. Una de los temas que mas atencion me han llamado es el de comprar unas monedas de oro para tener algun valor seguro. A ver si me podeis resolver algunas dudas.

1.- Quiero gastar unos 1500 o 2000€, ¿que monedas me recomendais para esta cantidad? por lo que he leido interesa el Krugerrand pero solo podria comprar 3 o 4. Asi que no se si decantarme por monedas del tipo Napoleon y Sovreign, que quizas serian mas manejables en caso de querer desprenderme de alguna en el futuro (asi parece que tengo mas ).

2.- Llevo un poco mas de un mes siguiendo los precios de www.munters.be y han subido, por ejemplo los Napoleon 15€. ¿La gente se ha dedicado a comprar para regalos en reyes? ¿De verdad es un buen momento para comprar?.
La cosa es que voy a pasar las proximas tres semanas en Bruselas por trabajo y no se si comprarlos nada mas llegar, esperarme un poco a que pase el fin de año, o esperarme al proximo viaje que haga.

Perdon por el rollo. Si despues de esto alguno tiene ganas de contestarme, gracias, si no gracias de todas formas por la informacion que dais.


----------



## Kataboom (8 Ene 2008)

Personalmente compraría dos de onza de Maple Leaf (son 24 kilates) y una krugerrand (22 kilates).

Ya que compras oro y no moneda, pues mejor comprar la que pesa más en oro.

Lo de esperar y eso pues no se. Yo que tb compraré en poco tiempo esperaré a ver si hace un bajón para luego remontar.


----------



## elias2 (8 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Personalmente compraría dos de onza de Maple Leaf (son 24 kilates) y una krugerrand (22 kilates).
> 
> Ya que compras oro y no moneda, pues mejor comprar la que pesa más en oro.
> 
> Lo de esperar y eso pues no se. Yo que tb compraré en poco tiempo esperaré a ver si hace un bajón para luego remontar.



Esas dos monedas tienen la misma cantidad de oro puro, solo que la krugerrand pesa mas por llevar mas aleacion que la maple, pero LAS DOS tienen la misma cantidad de oro, luego el precio deberia ser el mismo, aunque la krugerrand brilla menos, pero es mas resistente.


----------



## Señor Morales (9 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Esas dos monedas tienen la misma cantidad de oro puro, solo que la krugerrand pesa mas por llevar mas aleacion que la maple, pero LAS DOS tienen la misma cantidad de oro, luego el precio deberia ser el mismo, aunque la krugerrand brilla menos, pero es mas resistente.



exacto.... maple es mas bonita pero se araña con facilidad....


----------



## Señor Morales (9 Ene 2008)

mencho dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> aunque este es mi post llevo un tiempo siguiendo el foro. Una de los temas que mas atencion me han llamado es el de comprar unas monedas de oro para tener algun valor seguro. A ver si me podeis resolver algunas dudas.
> 
> ...



1- cualquiera de las opciones que usted indica son buenas, esas tres monedas son muy liquidas.

2- munters ha subido porque el precio del oro ha subido... eloos aplican un pequeño beneficio del 1% sobre el mercado (spot).
a usted de ver cuando y si comprar...recuerde que puede bajar. O subir mas.


----------



## Kataboom (9 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Esas dos monedas tienen la misma cantidad de oro puro, solo que la krugerrand pesa mas por llevar mas aleacion que la maple, pero LAS DOS tienen la misma cantidad de oro, luego el precio deberia ser el mismo, aunque la krugerrand brilla menos, pero es mas resistente.



Pues lo entendí mal lo que leí por algún sitio de la red. Gracias por la aclaración.

Yo es que no soy de matemáticas, ni de química... y a ver si alguien me lo explica. Te pone que las Maple llevan 0'99 de oro y las Krugerrand 0'91. Eso quiere decir que las de Maple el oro es más puro? o es igual? 
Luego entiendo que uno pese más que la otra por la aleación pero el oro que llevan cada uno es de la misma calidad? Cantidad es la misma porque pagas 1onza en cada una.


----------



## Kersh (9 Ene 2008)

Hola!

Hoy he preguntado en munster cuanta es la cantidad máxima de oro por día que se puede comprar de manera anónima y me han respondido que es de 2500 euros.

La verdad es que es un límite bajíismo y para comprar cantidades un poco mas altas plantea problemas, porque tampoco es plan de tirarse varias semanas en bélgica comprando diariamente.

saludos!


----------



## Señor Morales (9 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Hoy he preguntado en munster cuanta es la cantidad máxima de oro por día que se puede comprar de manera anónima y me han respondido que es de 2500 euros.
> 
> ...



tampoco hay mucho problema en dar el nombre, no me hace gracia claro pero es perfectamente legal. 

No me gusta dar el nombre por la siguiente razon: una vez que el sistema monetario se venga abajo, es posible que se vuelva al patron oro. En ese caso, es posible que el estado requise el oro de los ciudadanos (con la indemnizacion correspondiente). Por supuesto, se puede siempre poner como excusa que se vendio el oro a un joyero, por Ebay.... pero para que complicarse la vida?


----------



## Señor Morales (9 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Pues lo entendí mal lo que leí por algún sitio de la red. Gracias por la aclaración.
> 
> Yo es que no soy de matemáticas, ni de química... y a ver si alguien me lo explica. Te pone que las Maple llevan 0'99 de oro y las Krugerrand 0'91. Eso quiere decir que las de Maple el oro es más puro? o es igual?
> Luego entiendo que uno pese más que la otra por la aleación pero el oro que llevan cada uno es de la misma calidad? Cantidad es la misma porque pagas 1onza en cada una.



una maple tiene 31 gramos de oro solo. Un kruger tiene 31 gramos de oro mas 2 gramos de cobre. El oro es el mismo.


----------



## caida libre (9 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Por supuesto, se puede siempre poner como excusa que se vendio el oro a un joyero, por Ebay.... pero para que complicarse la vida?



Mi principal duda con respecto al oro es cómo venderlo en caso de necesitar el dinero. Supongo que las empresas que venden oro también lo compran, pero ¿ofrecen un buen precio? Otra opción es venderlo por e-bay, pero a diferencia de la plata, un lingote de oro puede tener demasiado valor como para enviarlo a través de una empresa de paquetería (o resultar muy caro el envío en caso de asegurarlo).

No había caído en la opción de vendérselo a un joyero; ¿es habitual que los joyeros compren los metales preciosos a particulares?

Les agradezco cualquier información sobre cómo vender el oro. Saludos


----------



## Señor Morales (10 Ene 2008)

caida libre dijo:


> Mi principal duda con respecto al oro es cómo venderlo en caso de necesitar el dinero. Supongo que las empresas que venden oro también lo compran, pero ¿ofrecen un buen precio? Otra opción es venderlo por e-bay, pero a diferencia de la plata, un lingote de oro puede tener demasiado valor como para enviarlo a través de una empresa de paquetería (o resultar muy caro el envío en caso de asegurarlo).
> 
> No había caído en la opción de vendérselo a un joyero; ¿es habitual que los joyeros compren los metales preciosos a particulares?
> 
> Les agradezco cualquier información sobre cómo vender el oro. Saludos



las empresas que venden oro, tambien lo compran...mire en sus paginas web. www.munters.be tiene un margen ridiculo entre el precio de compra y venta.

ebay no se..... el joyero le pagara mucho menos.


----------



## Kersh (10 Ene 2008)

Sr Morales, has ido tu en persona al local físico de munsters en Bélgica a comprar?

Es mucho follón? Se paga al contado, con transferencia, tarjeta, cheque?

Creo que sólo queda saber si hay problemas en el aeropuerto y estas cuestiones pra que me haga un viajecito.


Por cierto, es mas barato eurogold que munsters mirando precios.


----------



## Señor Morales (10 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> Sr Morales, has ido tu en persona al local físico de munsters en Bélgica a comprar?
> 
> Es mucho follón? Se paga al contado, con transferencia, tarjeta, cheque?
> 
> ...



he comprado en eurogold y munsters, estan a unos 500 metros de distancia. Solo aceptan efectivo (normal, sus margenes son minusculos). Lo que hago normalmente, es preparar un papelito con 4 tipos de monedas (lineas) y dos columnas: "prix achat" y "prix vente". No digo de antemano si compro o vendo. Comparo precios y compro el mas barato. Pero dese prisa ya que la cotizacion cambia cada minuto. 

en cuanto a problemas en el aeropuerto, lea post anteriores en este u otros hilos del oro. En cualquier cosa, guarde su recibo, su compra es perfectamente legal, pero es posible que deba informar aduanas y/o Banco Central del pais de entrada y salida ya que el oro se considera instrumento monetario..... Yo siempre voy en coche, es mas discreto.


----------



## Kersh (10 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Solo aceptan efectivo (normal, sus margenes son minusculos). Lo que hago normalmente, es preparar un papelito con 4 tipos de monedas (lineas) y dos columnas: "prix achat" y "prix vente". No digo de antemano si compro o vendo.



Una pequeña duda, no comprendo lo de las 4 líneas de monedas, y tiene alguna importancia lo de decir si compras o vendes de antemano antes de saber los precios?

gracias!


----------



## caida libre (10 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> las empresas que venden oro, tambien lo compran...mire en sus paginas web. www.munters.be tiene un margen ridiculo entre el precio de compra y venta.
> 
> ebay no se..... el joyero le pagara mucho menos.



Muchas gracias por la información


----------



## mencho (10 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> Una pequeña duda, no comprendo lo de las 4 líneas de monedas, y tiene alguna importancia lo de decir si compras o vendes de antemano antes de saber los precios?
> 
> gracias!



Yo tambien tengo esta duda, porque ya le he leido en varios post Sr Morales que usa esta tactica de decir que vende y compra...¿eso quiere decir que los precios de la web son orientativos? ¿varian los precios dependiendo de la persona y la cantidad?

Por cierto Kersh, en la web los precios de eurogold son mas altos. Por ejemplo: 
Munters 
Krugerrand 603€
Napoleon 113€

Eurogold
Krugerrand 612€
Napoleon 115€

La semana que viene me pasare a ver que compro.

P.D.: Yo voy a volver en coche por si alguno quiere que le haga de transportista...


----------



## Eddy (10 Ene 2008)

Otro día más en el que A&C predice una caída inminente del precio del oro







Aquí, A&C tras comprobar la cotización diaria:


----------



## Kersh (10 Ene 2008)

bueno, yo es que estaba mirando algo mejor que las monedas y de mayor precio

munters - Kilo or - 19300€
eurogold - Kilo or - 19057 €


----------



## Kataboom (10 Ene 2008)

Cómo se ha puesto el oro!!!!

Yo paso de comprar así. Haré caso al único libro que me leí sobre invertir, de un tal Kostolany: Comprar bajo y vender alto.

He estado leyendo foros en inglés y se ve que tiene más futuro, eso dicen, la plata.

Así que me compraré monedas de plata cuando esta baje, si es que baja...:o

Además según muchos recomiendan: Lo mejor es tener más onzas de plata que de oro o fifty fifty. El por qué no lo veo muy claro pero eso recomiendan esos expertos.


----------



## Kersh (10 Ene 2008)

el problema kataboom, es ¿Realmente está el oro caro? 

Teniendo en cuenta que tiene el mismo precio que en 1980 pero con la inflacion acumulada, para llegar a un precio equiparable a lo que se vio en el pasado, tendría recorrido hasta casi los 3000 euros.

Realmente veo una locura que llegue, pero es una forma de blindarse aunque esté mas alto que hace 2 años.

respecto a la plata y al platino, habría que ver mas opiniones de expertos.


----------



## mencho (10 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> bueno, yo es que estaba mirando algo mejor que las monedas y de mayor precio
> 
> munters - Kilo or - 19300€
> eurogold - Kilo or - 19057 €



Si, estabamos hablando de cosas totalmente diferentes... de momento de los unicos kilos de los que hablo yo son de los que he cogido estas navidades.


----------



## rory (10 Ene 2008)

mencho dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo esta duda, porque ya le he leido en varios post Sr Morales que usa esta tactica de decir que vende y compra...¿eso quiere decir que los precios de la web son orientativos? ¿varian los precios dependiendo de la persona y la cantidad?
> QUOTE]
> 
> ¿Podría explicarlo, sr Morales?


----------



## chak (10 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Cómo se ha puesto el oro!!!!
> 
> Yo paso de comprar así. Haré caso al único libro que me leí sobre invertir, de un tal Kostolany: Comprar bajo y vender alto.



El oro va a llegar a los 1.000 dólares sin esfuerzo asi que comprad y cuando esté a 1.000 volvéis a pensar que hacer.

El salto de hoy se debe a que la FED indicó estar dispuesta a destruir el dólar (bajadas agresivas de los tipos de interés).


----------



## Señor Morales (10 Ene 2008)

rory dijo:


> mencho dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo tambien tengo esta duda, porque ya le he leido en varios post Sr Morales que usa esta tactica de decir que vende y compra...¿eso quiere decir que los precios de la web son orientativos? ¿varian los precios dependiendo de la persona y la cantidad?
> ...


----------



## Señor Morales (10 Ene 2008)

mencho dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo esta duda, porque ya le he leido en varios post Sr Morales que usa esta tactica de decir que vende y compra...¿eso quiere decir que los precios de la web son orientativos? ¿varian los precios dependiendo de la persona y la cantidad?
> 
> Por cierto Kersh, en la web los precios de eurogold son mas altos. Por ejemplo:
> Munters
> ...




depende de cuando se actualice la pagina.... el mercado cambia al minuto.

los precios de la web son validos solo en el segundo que se publican, luego pueden haber cambiado para arriba o para abajo.... por supuesto cambios pequeños.

los precios no cambian segun la persona o cantidad


----------



## Señor Morales (10 Ene 2008)

*Aviso*

espero que este claro que ni aconsejo ni desaconsejo la compra de oro...solo estoy dando informacion sobre mi experiencia.

A ustedes de decidir lo que es mejor para ustedes.


----------



## elias2 (11 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> bueno, yo es que estaba mirando algo mejor que las monedas y de mayor precio
> 
> munters - Kilo or - 19300€
> eurogold - Kilo or - 19057 €



Es posible que tenga que declarar en la aduana la salida de esa cantidad, lo que no se si por eso tendria que pagar algo.


----------



## elias2 (11 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> bueno, yo es que estaba mirando algo mejor que las monedas y de mayor precio
> 
> munters - Kilo or - 19300€
> eurogold - Kilo or - 19057 €



me referia a si va en avion, claro.......


----------



## Señor Morales (11 Ene 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Es posible que tenga que declarar en la aduana la salida de esa cantidad, lo que no se si por eso tendria que pagar algo.



no creo, hay libre circulacion de capitales en la UE. Es como transferir 20,000 euros de un pais europeo al otro, la unica comision es del banco. En el caso del oro, no hay comision bancaria claro.


----------



## Kersh (12 Ene 2008)

por cierto, algún sitio donde comprar lingotes de plata ? En eurogold o munsters no he visto.

saludos


----------



## Kataboom (12 Ene 2008)

Os cuento nuevas noticias. Al final me he decidido a comprar vía internet en una tienda española que venden monedas. Si todo sale bien y me confirman que lo tienen habré pagado 150 euros por dos monedas de Inglaterra. En concreto una moneda de medio soberano del año 1910 y otro medio soberano de 1925. En total 7'96 gramos de oro. 

O sea un poquito más de 1/4 de onza de oro por 150 €. Cuando en Kitco esa cantidad de oro la venden ahora mismo por 172 €.

La próxima vez compraré monedas de plata lo más seguro. Todo es empezar...e ir guardando para dentro de muuuuchos años.


----------



## elias2 (12 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Os cuento nuevas noticias. Al final me he decidido a comprar vía internet en una tienda española que venden monedas. Si todo sale bien y me confirman que lo tienen habré pagado 150 euros por dos monedas de Inglaterra. En concreto una moneda de medio soberano del año 1910 y otro medio soberano de 1925. En total 7'96 gramos de oro.
> 
> O sea un poquito más de 1/4 de onza de oro por 150 €. Cuando en Kitco esa cantidad de oro la venden ahora mismo por 172 €.
> 
> La próxima vez compraré monedas de plata lo más seguro. Todo es empezar...e ir guardando para dentro de muuuuchos años.



¿que tienda es esa?
Son 7,96 gramos en total o de oro puro? porque a ese precio no esta mal


----------



## Kataboom (12 Ene 2008)

Aquí vienen las especificaciones de los soberanos

http://www.goldsovereigns.co.uk/technicalspecs.html

Así que creo que me he equivocado en unas milésimas. Según dice aquí 1 soberano lleva de oro 7.2 gramos de oro y pesa 7'9 gramos. Eso es lo que he comprado pero en dos monedas (2 medios soberanos).
Por tanto el precio es de 7.2 gramos de oro por 150 €. 
Me faltan 0.5 milésimas para llegar al 1/4 de onza que en gramos son 7.797 gramos. Que digo yo que eso ni se ve simple vista...

Una vez me lo manden y si todo está correcto, te mando un privado para decirte la tienda que se dedican a esto desde hace bastanes años. Más de cuarenta 

P.D

Vaya qué complicado es esto, bueno he encontrado información sobre los medio soberanos:

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/halfsovereignsinfo.htm

Su contenido en gramos de oro es 3.6575. Eso x2 igual a 7'315 gramos en total.


----------



## Señor Morales (12 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Aquí vienen las especificaciones de los soberanos
> 
> http://www.goldsovereigns.co.uk/technicalspecs.html
> 
> ...




Por que tanto secreto? diganos la tienda hombre!

El soberano esta a 143 en munters...


----------



## Kataboom (12 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Por que tanto secreto? diganos la tienda hombre!
> 
> El soberano esta a 143 en munters...



La información es oro, Señor Morales . Cuánto cuesta enviar desde munters a España? 

A mi con seguro incluído me sale por 4 €.

Prometo comunicarlo como muy tarde de aquí 3 días.


----------



## Kersh (12 Ene 2008)

nadie sabe nada sobre la plata?


----------



## Señor Morales (13 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> nadie sabe nada sobre la plata?



en munters venden plata ("argent") pero creo que por la plata hay que pagar el IVA belga del 21% (no asi por el oro). No me acuerdo si el IVA esta incuido en el precio. Compre palta en munters hace 18 meses. Durante ese tiempo ha aumentado un 23%... como pague el IVA del 21%, he ganado un 2% en 18 meses, eso si, la proxima subida del 23% es toda para mi. 

En todo caso, segun la legislacion europea, el oro fino esta exento del IVA, no asi la plata.

La unica manera de comprar plata sin IVA, creo, son monedas antiguas (pero del siglo XX) de escaso valor numismatico (de tal manera que el escaso valor numismatico no supere el IVA ).

tambien queda ebay, ahi no hay IVA


----------



## Kersh (13 Ene 2008)

muchas gracias como siempre.


----------



## Kataboom (13 Ene 2008)

Me han enviado un e-mail los de esa tienda, diciendo escuetamente: Lamentamos no disponer esas monedas.

O sea que paso de hacerles publicidad a la tienda. Si no lo tienen por qué lo ponen? : Es un producto gancho? Me estuve mirando y remirando las monedas para encontrar la mejor oportunidad y mira al final dicen que "no lo tienen". No hagan perder el tiempo!!!


(....)


----------



## Señor Morales (14 Ene 2008)

foro en frances con comentarios sbre compras de oro en Paris:

http://www.boursorama.com/forum/message.phtml?file=338644930&pageForum=1


----------



## Kataboom (14 Ene 2008)

JEJEJE..... Habéis visto cómo se ha puesto el oro en estos momentos?

A 912 dólares americanos. Y mientras mi monedita está de camino ... Algunos lo ven a 930 $ muy pronto.


----------



## Señor Morales (14 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> JEJEJE..... Habéis visto cómo se ha puesto el oro en estos momentos?
> 
> A 912 dólares americanos. Y mientras mi monedita está de camino ... Algunos lo ven a 930 $ muy pronto.



no mire la cotizacion diaria.... si no le va a dar un ataque cuando pierda 100 dolares en un dia....

Entierre el oro y olvidese de el.


----------



## Rey Marítimo (14 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> en munters venden plata ("argent") pero creo que por la plata hay que pagar el IVA belga del 21% (no asi por el oro). No me acuerdo si el IVA esta incuido en el precio. Compre palta en munters hace 18 meses. Durante ese tiempo ha aumentado un 23%... como pague el IVA del 21%, he ganado un 2% en 18 meses, eso si, la proxima subida del 23% es toda para mi.
> 
> En todo caso, segun la legislacion europea, el oro fino esta exento del IVA, no asi la plata.
> 
> ...



Lo que tampoco hay en ebay es seguridad. ¿Qué medidas se pueden tomar para cuando compras a un vendedor particular no te cuelen una falsificación? ¿Hay aparatos baratos para comprobar la pureza de la plata?

Por otro lado, una pregunta: ¿la plata está siguiendo y sigue los mismos pasos que el oro día a día, o ha subido menos?


----------



## Kataboom (14 Ene 2008)

Efectivamente Señor Morales el oro lo tengo en mente sólo para emergencias o cuando hayan pasado 15-20 años. Pero me hace gracia ver como sube el precio


----------



## Señor Morales (14 Ene 2008)

Kataboom dijo:


> Efectivamente Señor Morales el oro lo tengo en mente sólo para emergencias o cuando hayan pasado 15-20 años. Pero me hace gracia ver como sube el precio



yo preferiria que diese un bajon a 400 dolares para asi comprar mas.


----------



## Señor Morales (14 Ene 2008)

Rey Marítimo dijo:


> Lo que tampoco hay en ebay es seguridad. ¿Qué medidas se pueden tomar para cuando compras a un vendedor particular no te cuelen una falsificación? ¿Hay aparatos baratos para comprobar la pureza de la plata?
> 
> Por otro lado, una pregunta: ¿la plata está siguiendo y sigue los mismos pasos que el oro día a día, o ha subido menos?



por lo visto la reputacion del vendedor...pero yo nunca he utilizado ebay.

los grandes lingotes de plata se pueden falsificar, las monedas no merece la pena falsificarlas (muy costoso) salvo quizas las monedas chinas (panda).


----------



## Kataboom (14 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> yo preferiria que diese un bajon a 400 dolares para asi comprar mas.



Excelente







Sip


----------



## elias2 (14 Ene 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> nadie sabe nada sobre la plata?



Se comenta que la plata puede tener mayor subida en los proximos años con respecto al oro, porque tiene un monton de usos industriales y esta en relacion historica con el oro en su momento mas bajo, ahora ha empezado a seguir a su primo hermano en un camino que probablemente acabe en el Everest.........el problema es....donde meter la plata y como transportarla cuando lo necesites.......


----------



## gussman (16 Ene 2008)

Yo la principal ventaja que le veo a la plata es su menor valor que el oro, independientemente del margen de revalorización.

Supongo que la mayoria pensamos en el oro como un seguro en caso de una debacle económica internacional. En ese caso, sería muy engorroso comprar artículos entregando oro a cambio, dado el alto valor de este.
Quizás la plata sería mucho más manejable para estos menesteres.

Quizás en la adecuada proporción entre ambos metales esté la respuesta.


----------



## gussman (16 Ene 2008)

Por cierto, una preguntilla de novato total.

Estoy interesado en invertir en oro parte de mis ahorrillos, pero no sé si este es un buen momento, por aquello de estar en máximos históricos y tal.

Por eso quiero ver la evolución histórica del precio del oro, y encuentro gráficas como estas:













Ahora bien, en esas gráficas lo que veo es la relación oro-dolar, es decir, que no sé si lo que estoy viendo es una revalorización del oro, o una depreciación del dolar, o un poco de cada cosa.

La pregunta es si conoceis donde se puede encontrar gráficas de este tipo pero expresadas en euros (o en francos suizos, o en cualquier otra moneda relativamente estable) para poder hacerse una idea aproximada de cuanto hay de revalorización del oro y cuanto de depreciación del dolar.

Igual en euros el precio del oro no parece tan alto, ¿no?

Gracias por adelantado y enhorabuena por este hilo tan interesante.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (17 Ene 2008)

Por lo que he podido leer y formarme en este foro, aparte de mi propia experiencia en banca, invertir en oro físico solo tiene sentido como seguro. Es decir, que ante un corralito en España o ante una grave crisis estructural, como nunca vista en la historia de la humanidad, que afecte a Europa o a USA, es absurdo pensar en la cotización del oro como inversión.

Sería la única moneda de cambio aparte del trueque.

Si usted busca una inversión, mejor llevarla a cabo con opciones y futuros.

Si no ocurre nada, deja usted una herencia estupenda a su familia. Mire las series con 30-40 años de perspectiva entonces.

Repito: oro físico como seguro vital, no como inversión especulativa.

Sería de agradecer la opinión del sr. morales a este respecto.


----------



## gussman (17 Ene 2008)

Relativo a mi pregunta anterior, he estado buscando por la red y he encontrado un pdf que creo que es bastante interesante. 

Viene a hablar de la relación entre el oro, la moneda (pesetas y dolares) y la inflación. A mi me ha gustado mucho, y creo que confirma que el encarecimiento del oro no es tanto un encarecimiento del metal sino una devaluación del papel-moneda.

http://juandemariana.org/pdf/071016patronoro_inflacion1972-2007.pdf

Saludos,

Gussman


----------



## Señor Morales (17 Ene 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Por lo que he podido leer y formarme en este foro, aparte de mi propia experiencia en banca, invertir en oro físico solo tiene sentido como seguro. Es decir, que ante un corralito en España o ante una grave crisis estructural, como nunca vista en la historia de la humanidad, que afecte a Europa o a USA, es absurdo pensar en la cotización del oro como inversión.
> 
> Sería la única moneda de cambio aparte del trueque.
> 
> ...




exacto.... el oro, como la vivienda habitual, no son inversiones por definicion ya que no generan rentas. El oro es dinero y la vivienda habitual es un gasto, necesario pero gasto.

Que % en oro? depende.... en los años de bonanza un 5%, en el preambulo de la crisis puede que de 15% a 30%....el resto en francos suizos, algunos euros, comida para un año.....

Considerelo como un seguro... y como buen seguro esta usted mejor sino tiene que utilizarlo....ya se lo pasara a sus herederos (sin pagar impuesto de sucesiones )

Otras ventajas del oro en tiempos dificiles:

1) anonimato
2) facilidad de transporte si hay que venderlo en otro pais.
3) dificil de requisar por el gobierno 

Preguntele a un vietnamita como pago los pescadores al huir de Vietnam en 1975..... en oro, dolares o moneda survietnamita? el pescador solo habria aceptado oro o dolares....


----------



## I love lock (24 Ene 2008)

*¿Securitas Aurum para comprar oro?*

Una pregunta a los aureos eruditos, 


¿Que os parece Securitas Aurum http://www.securitas-aurum.com/index.php?id=21&L=2 para comprar oro? Tienes la opción de comprarlo físicamente o de invertir en depósitos que obviamente están a su cargo. Creo que tienen unas primas del 5%. Están en Barcelona así que viene de perlas para no tener que viajar a Bruselas.

¿Creéis oportuno el rollo del depósito? ¿O más vale cofre, pico, pala y una cruz en un mapa?


Gracias y un saludo


----------



## Señor Morales (24 Ene 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aureos eruditos,
> 
> 
> ¿Que os parece Securitas Aurum http://www.securitas-aurum.com/index.php?id=21&L=2 para comprar oro? Tienes la opción de comprarlo físicamente o de invertir en depósitos que obviamente están a su cargo. Creo que tienen unas primas del 5%. Están en Barcelona así que viene de perlas para no tener que viajar a Bruselas.
> ...




cofre, pico y pala... el montaje que tienen me recuerda los sellitos.


----------



## elias2 (25 Ene 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> Una pregunta a los aureos eruditos,
> 
> 
> ¿Que os parece Securitas Aurum http://www.securitas-aurum.com/index.php?id=21&L=2 para comprar oro? Tienes la opción de comprarlo físicamente o de invertir en depósitos que obviamente están a su cargo. Creo que tienen unas primas del 5%. Están en Barcelona así que viene de perlas para no tener que viajar a Bruselas.
> ...



Si no quieres ir tan lejos tienes Francia, donde venden los famosos "Napoleon" de 20 francos de oro al 90%.En Paris rue Vivienne por ejemplo, hay una tienda en Burdeos "numissima" que se anuncia en ebay, tambien alli se podria comprar, o si quieres desde ebay pujando, tienen buenoas cualificaciones luego son gente seria, mira lotes de oro en eBay


----------



## gussman (25 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> cofre, pico y pala... el montaje que tienen me recuerda los sellitos.



En este hilo se está enfocando la compra de oro como un "seguro" para el caso remoto de que el sistema financiero internacional quebrase, por lo que en ese caso habría tal caos que te serviría de muy poco tu oro si no lo tienes guardado tú mismo.


----------



## I love lock (25 Ene 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> cofre, pico y pala... el montaje que tienen me recuerda los sellitos.



¿Pueden ser por otro lado una opción para adquirirlo físicamente?

Gracias


----------



## Mortadela fina (26 Ene 2008)

Siguiendo el hilo de este reluciente tema me gustaria dar una opinion mas ...

Creo que estamos a las puertas de un aumento historico del oro, todas las variables que influyen estan al rojo vivo, desde los manejos fraudulentos del sistema financiero totalmente quebrado pasando por la inflacion y una crisis energetica clarisima en la que el mundo ya paso el peak-oil hace 2 años..

Esto puede llevar a la cotizacion del oro por encima de los 4000$ en un proximo shock de la indole que sea.

Ultimamente me cuesta comprar oro en España... falta oferta y los supuestos entendidos/vendedores no acaban de entender que esta pasando...

Estos dias hablan que la cotizacion ha subido por el corte de suministro energetico en minas sudafricanas.. ...me suena raro !!

Hay una organizacion que se llama GATA que viene denunciando desde hace años que el precio esta manipulado por los bancos centrales y no estan dejandolo fluctuar en un supuesto mercado libre. 

Estan haciendo paginas enteras en el Financialtimos en las que denuncian que el oro del FortNox no esta auditado y que el propio gobierno federal esta manipulando el precio con futuros/Swaps.. etc
Piden una auditoria de lass reservas federales..... probablemente asi se aclararia el extraño asunto de renombrar el oro como : Deep gold Storage... parece que todavia esta en las rocas.....

Cuando el populacho, la portera y el taxista empiecen a comprar... se va armar la dios es cristo... aqui no hay burbuja posible.... sabemos cuanto oro hay a disposicion en el mundo aproximadamente y supone dar un espaldarazo mortal al dinero Fiat y todo el fraude actual de deuda/esclavos....

En cuanto eso ocurra,.... que ocurrira mas pronto que tarde..... la onza se disprara como un cohete...... y probablemente se legisle de manera que sea delito tenerlo en propiedad y habra que bucear en el mercado negro..........


Es solo una opinion !!!

Me podeis confirmar que en munters solo se puede comprar 2500 de forma anonima ?? Y siquiero comprar 100mil euros que me piden ???


SAlu2.


----------



## Señor Morales (27 Ene 2008)

Mortadela fina dijo:


> Me podeis confirmar que en munters solo se puede comprar 2500 de forma anonima ?? Y siquiero comprar 100mil euros que me piden ???
> 
> 
> SAlu2.



en efecto....si quiere comprar mas le piden el DNI.... me imagino que tienen la obligacion de informar a su banco central de las transacciones monetarias.... 

No me gusta la perdida de anonimato pero si alguna vez el estado me reclama el oro, lo habre "vendido"... si es que no me piro antes a un pais seguro.


----------



## Mortadela fina (27 Ene 2008)

Gracias por la aclaracion.
Mal asunto ir dejando registros de las compras efectuadas. Aqui en España se puede comprar con relativo anonimato, yo tenia un vendedor que lo compra en Sempsa y a otros inversores que liquidan plusvalias..... pero ultimamente no tiene nada y lo que es peor.... no me explica el motivo de forma clara.
Puede ser que tenga mejores clientes que yo y en un entorno de baja oferta en oro fisico me este dando largas..... o que estemos a las puertas de otra subida radical...... Cualquier cosa, teniendo en cuenta que un chavalin liquida 800mil millones de SG y nos los quieren hacer creer... pues cosas veremos !!!!!!!!!!!!!

salu2.


----------



## la mano negra (31 Ene 2008)

Pregunta para el señor Morales:

¿Qué opinión le merece CIODE ( Centro de Inversión Oro y Diamantes España )?

Lo he encontrado buscando con el Google y quisiera saber su opinión .

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## I love lock (1 Feb 2008)

la mano negra dijo:


> Pregunta para el señor Morales:
> 
> ¿Qué opinión le merece CIODE ( Centro de Inversión Oro y Diamantes España )?
> 
> ...




Precisamente me he topado hoy con CIODE, estaban citados en un artículo sobre oro de inversión de Libertad Digital y he acudido al foro con la misma duda. 

Así que sumo mi petición de sabios consejos acerca de la oportunidad de comprar en CIODE.


Gracias.


----------



## Señor Morales (1 Feb 2008)

CIODe me parece muy caro, natural dada la escasa competencia nacional. Su Premio con respecto al oro bruto es enorme, de mas del 10%.

Si piensa en comprar una o dos monedas vale (aunque dos monedas de oro no son nada). Para gastarse mas de 7000 euros vayase a Paris o Bruselas. Le saldra mucho mas barato y hara turismo.

compare el precio de ciode con:

www.munters.be
www.eurogold.be

por ultimo..... a ustedes de ver si el oro les conviene...


----------



## Kersh (3 Feb 2008)

http://www.publico.es/espana/044393...as/defraudar/33/millones/euros/traficando/oro

*Detenidas tres personas por defraudar 33 millones de euros traficando con oro*



> La Policía Nacional ha detenido en Córdoba a tres personas que se dedicaban al tráfico internacional de oro, que traían irreguarmente desde Suiza para venderlo en el mercado español. A través de un comunicado, la Policía explicó que los arrestados son responsables de un importante fraude al erario público. Además, los investigados van a ser acusados de los delitos de blanqueo de capitales, falsificación de documentos mercantiles, contra la Hacienda Pública y delitos contables.
> 
> Los responsables del grupo importaban desde Suiza grandes cantidades de oro con la finalidad de comercializarlo en España. La mayor parte de sus ventas se hacían a sociedades interpuestas, creadas por los propios implicados. Para ello se valían de testaferros que actuaban como administraores y socios, que con su actuación otorgaban apariencia de regularidad a las compañías mercantiles.
> 
> ...



Cómo puede ser esto? No era libre el comercio y compra de oro?


----------



## kluiii (4 Feb 2008)

Libre comercio en EU ?? Habra que investigar bien antes de invertir 

Y yo me pregunto.. ¿ No será lo mismo y menos complicado invertir en acciones de mineras ?


----------



## Mortadela fina (4 Feb 2008)

buenas...

CIODE tiene un precio en su web pero despues si conviene la operacion puede bajar un poco. Es la persona recomendada desde SEMPSA. Es muy de fiar. Puede parecer caro pero no lo es si se le conoce bien !!! Recomiendo su compra !!! Como siempre en estos casos.... COMPARAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mortadela fina (4 Feb 2008)

Con respecto a la anterior noticia.... lo de siempre, el fraude de los joyeros, mezclan un instrumento monetario... con una alahaja.... Carcel !!


----------



## Señor Morales (4 Feb 2008)

Kersh dijo:


> http://www.publico.es/espana/044393...as/defraudar/33/millones/euros/traficando/oro
> 
> *Detenidas tres personas por defraudar 33 millones de euros traficando con oro*
> 
> ...



si que lo es... el oro fino no esta sujeto a IVA.... pero los joyeros deben pagar IVA. Lo que creo que hicieron esos individuos era comprar oro fino o de inversion (no sujeto al IVA) y venderselo a joyeros sin el IVA. Eso es ilegal.


----------



## Jose Vivanco (5 Feb 2008)

*Agradecimiento a las personas que visitan mi web*

Simplemente agradecerles a las personas y ya algunos de ellos clientes que habeis visitado mi web por referencia de algunos de los foreros de burbuja.info.
Simplemente intento ofrecer un buen servicio a un coste razonable.
Como siempre digo estoy a vuestra entera disposicion por si necesitais alguna cosa.
Desde este momento y en agradecimiento me gustaria benefiar a todas las personas del foro interesadas en realizar algun tipo de inversion en plata y oro a que pertenezcais al grupo de clientes que tengo en mi web, simplemente me lo podeis comentar mediante un mensaje personal y os dare acceso a la zona privada mediante usuario y contraseña.
Un cordial saludo y encantado de poder pertenecer a este grupo y poder aprender cada dia un poquito mas.

Jose Mª Vivanco.

http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/


----------



## rory (5 Feb 2008)

Un saludo colega!


----------



## I love lock (5 Feb 2008)

En relación a lugares donde comprar oro de inversión y teniendo en cuenta el fastidio que supone desplazarse hasta lugares civilizados como Bélgica o Francia, he encontrado en Barcelona una tienda especialista en númismática y coleccionismo con unas condiciones creo que perfectas para por lo menos dispendios no muy grandes. 

Tienen las mónedas típicas a precios de cotización diaria del oro con unas primas del 3%. Anonimato garantizado.

En Barcelona, en el centro histórico, se llaman Vives de la Cortada y tienen un tipo en la sección de monedas que parece entiende bastante del tema.

De esta manera no hace falta el palizón de coche no???

¿Que os parece?


----------



## ivanCN (5 Feb 2008)

¿hay perspectivas de que vaya a haber una gran demanda de plata y oro y se pueda vender a buen precio? ¿que rentabilidad se le puede sacar? Tengo un dinero ahorrado y no se si invertir en oro y plata o en acciones.

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.


----------



## BOFH (5 Feb 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> ¿hay perspectivas de que vaya a haber una gran demanda de plata y oro y se pueda vender a buen precio? ¿que rentabilidad se le puede sacar? Tengo un dinero ahorrado y no se si invertir en oro y plata o en acciones.
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.



El oro no renta (al menos como se entiende normalmente el "rentar"). El oro es un seguro. Otra cosa es que la cotizacion se dispare por especulacion temporal o que suba de precio poco a poco como suele hacer pero eso no es porque valga mas sino porque el papel-moneda vale menos.

No compres si lo haces por vender cuando suba un poco. Compra si quieres asegurarte de tener poder adquisitivo en un momento dado con la moneda que sea.


Un saludo...


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> En relación a lugares donde comprar oro de inversión y teniendo en cuenta el fastidio que supone desplazarse hasta lugares civilizados como Bélgica o Francia, he encontrado en Barcelona una tienda especialista en númismática y coleccionismo con unas condiciones creo que perfectas para por lo menos dispendios no muy grandes.
> 
> Tienen las mónedas típicas a precios de cotización diaria del oro con unas primas del 3%. Anonimato garantizado.
> 
> ...



Para menos de 1000 euros esta bien, pero si compras mas, aprietale las tuercas un poco, para 5000 euros o mas, mejor ir al extranjero


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> ¿hay perspectivas de que vaya a haber una gran demanda de plata y oro y se pueda vender a buen precio? ¿que rentabilidad se le puede sacar? Tengo un dinero ahorrado y no se si invertir en oro y plata o en acciones.
> 
> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.



Puede pasar de todo, primero informate y despues decide, el oro es un seguro para los malos tiempos, si te gustan rentabilidades a corto plazo no entres, hay depositos en bancos mucho mas interesantes....digamos que el oro es para abuelos que les gusta dormir bien.....como a mi


----------



## I love lock (5 Feb 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Para menos de 1000 euros esta bien, pero si compras mas, aprietale las tuercas un poco, para 5000 euros o mas, mejor ir al extranjero



Podrías explicarte un poco más? Creía que un 3% estaba muy bien y que es justo lo que están cobrando en algunas respetadas casas extranjeras. 

Crees que podrían bajarse del 3%?

Para más de 5000 euros es mejor el extranjero por que te sale más barato allí (incluyendo el transporte y estancia y tal)?


Un saludo


----------



## turminator (5 Feb 2008)

Hola! Me gustaria invertir en plata los ahorros que he ido ahorrando durante los 19 años que tengo (aprox. 2500€). He ido siguiendo este tema pero sigo teniendo algunas dudas que me gustaria pudierais aclararme:

· Siguiendo el mercado de plata veo que el precio de la Onza se situava alrededor de 16.800USD que al cambio al euro son aproximadamente unos 11€, y no he visto ninguna tienda/vendedor que situe sus precios alrededor de esta cantidad. Me fastidia un poco porque estamos hablando de una diferencia sustancial. Alguien sabe que es lo que ocurre, y porque hay tanta diferencia, entre el precio de plata del mercado, y el precio al que nos venden la plata?

· En un comentario vi que Sr.Morales no pagaba más del 3% del valor de la materia prima, pero es que en este caso estariamos hablando de un 55% más.



rory dijo:


> Gracias compañero, pero me parece que los pollos de orodirect te meten unos hachazos vía comisiones de asustarse.
> 
> Yo tenía intención de comprar algo de plata y oro, pero lo he ido postergando más y más. La plata ya sé donde la compraré.
> 
> Un saludo



¿Podrias comentar donde compraras la plata, rory?

Muchas gracias de antemano!


----------



## turminator (5 Feb 2008)

Muchas gracias por la información. Lo que desconozco entonces es ¿a que mercado debo mirar y de que precios puedo fiarme para comprar?

¿Esta bien de precio comprar la onza a 24€ o a 18 o a 15€?

Saludos!


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> Podrías explicarte un poco más? Creía que un 3% estaba muy bien y que es justo lo que están cobrando en algunas respetadas casas extranjeras.
> 
> Crees que podrían bajarse del 3%?
> 
> ...



Yo hablaba del oro, compara con los precios de munters.be y veras que para mas de 5000 € compensa (te pagas el viaje y el hotel y asi haces turismo), bueno, depende de si vas en coche o en avion y cuanto te cuesta claro...............si tienes aeropuerto cerca, pues mejor en avion que es mas barato, y en el aeropuerto no dicen nada....joder que hablamos de oro no cocaina!!


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> En relación a lugares donde comprar oro de inversión y teniendo en cuenta el fastidio que supone desplazarse hasta lugares civilizados como Bélgica o Francia, he encontrado en Barcelona una tienda especialista en númismática y coleccionismo con unas condiciones creo que perfectas para por lo menos dispendios no muy grandes.
> 
> Tienen las mónedas típicas a precios de cotización diaria del oro con unas primas del 3%. Anonimato garantizado.
> 
> ...



He estado mirando lo que tienen en ebay y es mas del 3% de prima......si vas en persona tienen mejores precios? en ese caso no dudes en comprar alli, pero siempre compara con munters para ver si te compensa ir a munters


----------



## rory (5 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Hola! Me gustaria invertir en plata los ahorros que he ido ahorrando durante los 19 años que tengo (aprox. 2500€). He ido siguiendo este tema pero sigo teniendo algunas dudas que me gustaria pudierais aclararme:
> 
> · Siguiendo el mercado de plata veo que el precio de la Onza se situava alrededor de 16.800USD que al cambio al euro son aproximadamente unos 11€, y no he visto ninguna tienda/vendedor que situe sus precios alrededor de esta cantidad. Me fastidia un poco porque estamos hablando de una diferencia sustancial. Alguien sabe que es lo que ocurre, y porque hay tanta diferencia, entre el precio de plata del mercado, y el precio al que nos venden la plata?
> 
> ...



Te recomiendo la página de José María Vivanco. 

http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/Presentacion.htm


----------



## turminator (5 Feb 2008)

rory dijo:


> Te recomiendo la página de José María Vivanco.
> 
> http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/Presentacion.htm



Hola Ya he contactado con él y parece persona seria. Por cierto, se puede comprar en munters y que te lo manden a españa o solo se puede ir en persona?

Alguien conoce alguna tienda en Barcelona donde se pueda ir a comprar en persona sin necesidad de envios ni esperas? Y que no sea vivescortada (no venden lingotes de oro y plata; o al menos no los he visto)

Saludos!


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Hola! Me gustaria invertir en plata los ahorros que he ido ahorrando durante los 19 años que tengo (aprox. 2500€). He ido siguiendo este tema pero sigo teniendo algunas dudas que me gustaria pudierais aclararme:
> 
> · Siguiendo el mercado de plata veo que el precio de la Onza se situava alrededor de 16.800USD que al cambio al euro son aproximadamente unos 11€, y no he visto ninguna tienda/vendedor que situe sus precios alrededor de esta cantidad. Me fastidia un poco porque estamos hablando de una diferencia sustancial. Alguien sabe que es lo que ocurre, y porque hay tanta diferencia, entre el precio de plata del mercado, y el precio al que nos venden la plata?
> 
> ...



En munters tienen el kilo de plata (31.1 onzas troy en un kilo) a 392 euros o sea 12.60 euros o 18.90 dolares.... el premio viene del IVA del 21% (la plata paga el IVA, el oro no).
por cierto plata es "argent" en frances
la unica manera de conseguir plata mas barata en Europa creo que es en Paris, buscando francos franceses de plata que se venden al peso .


----------



## turminator (5 Feb 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> En munters tienen el kilo de plata (31.1 onzas troy en un kilo) a 392 euros o sea 12.60 euros o 18.90 dolares.... el premio viene del IVA del 21% (la plata paga el IVA, el oro no).
> por cierto plata es "argent" en frances
> la unica manera de conseguir plata mas barata en Europa creo que es en Paris, buscando francos franceses de plata que se venden al peso .



Ya lo acabo de ver! Al final puse la web en ingles y me aclaré.
Muchas gracias Sr Morales!

Por lo que parece en munters solo se puede comprar en persona, no?

Cuando pienso, me resulta curioso la diferencia del pago de IVA entre el oro (exento) y la plata (21% que barbaridad! y yo que creia que lo máximo era 16...). Me gustaria saber como es eso posible. Por cierto, me podriais recomendar algun libro que ayude a entender un poco la economia, sus fundamentos, el oro, los valores...tengo nociones muy bajas pero me gustaria aprender un poco más.

Saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## elias2 (5 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Me gustaria saber como es eso posible. Por cierto, me podriais recomendar algun libro que ayude a entender un poco la economia, sus fundamentos, el oro, los valores...tengo nociones muy bajas pero me gustaria aprender un poco más.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano!



¿sabes ingles? 
lee "Gold Wars: The Battle Against Sound Money As Seen from a Swiss Perspective"( Ferdinand Lips )

¿Sabes frances ? 
Lee "2008-2015 : Pourquoi l'or va battre la performance des actions et des obligations" Editions Edouard Valys, auteur Léonard Sartoni,

sabes español???? lee al Señor Morales


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Ya lo acabo de ver! Al final puse la web en ingles y me aclaré.
> Muchas gracias Sr Morales!
> 
> Por lo que parece en munters solo se puede comprar en persona, no?
> ...



Algunos consejos sobre el oro:

1) el oro no le hara rico, si quiere serlo, funde su propia empresa, robelo o casese con alguien rico.

2) el oro no es una inversion al no dar dividendos.

3) el oro es dinero (simbolo XAU).

4) el oro protege de ciertos fenomenos como hiperinflacion y colapso monetario, no esta claro que pasaria en une deflacion. En caso de colapso de la sociedad, el oro no valdria mucho.

5) el oro es un seguro; es mejor no utilizarlo nunca.


----------



## ivanCN (6 Feb 2008)

Entonces... el tener almacenado oro y plata sólo sirve para "fardar" si se puede y en caso de que haya alguna crisis, poder utilizarlo para trueques o algo así. El problema viene cuando no sucede nada, que puedes seguir almacenando el oro y la plata y que lo hereden tus hijos/familiares o venderlo, en este último caso, si ha bajado de precio vas a palmar dinero.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## I love lock (6 Feb 2008)

Me han enseñado unas kruggerand (la primera vez que las veía físicamente). Cada una tenía un año de acuño diferente, pero más o menos de los 70-80s. He constatado también que algunas tenían ciertos rasguños.

De estas tontas observaciones me surgen unas preguntas relacionadas con la compra de monedas de oro.

Está claro que lo que nos importa es el contenido en oro de la moneda y no el valor facial ni numismático, sin embargo, hay algún otro criterio material para elegir las monedas? En las krugerrand tiene alguna importancia el año?. Respecto al estado de conservación de las monedas, deberíamos elegir las que tengas menos rasguños? importa eso? o es inevitable y no resta ni suma valor a la moneda?


Gracias a todos


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> Entonces... el tener almacenado oro y plata sólo sirve para "fardar" si se puede y en caso de que haya alguna crisis, poder utilizarlo para trueques o algo así. El problema viene cuando no sucede nada, que puedes seguir almacenando el oro y la plata y que lo hereden tus hijos/familiares o venderlo, en este último caso, si ha bajado de precio vas a palmar dinero.
> 
> Un saludo a todos.



de fardar nada, el objetivo es que nadie sepa que usted tiene el oro...cuando vengan tiempos dificiles el gobierno de turno querra su oro.
Si no sucede nada, pues el oro no vale para nada de acuerdo. Es como un seguro.... yo he gastado miles de euros durante toda mi vida en seguro de coches. Nunca me ha servido de nada.... sin embargo me alegro, prefiero que no me sirva de nada a cobrar del seguro porque me he dado un hostion con el coche. Tampoco hay que poner todo en oro... de la misma manera que usted no se asegura de todos los posibles percances.


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

I love lock dijo:


> Me han enseñado unas kruggerand (la primera vez que las veía físicamente). Cada una tenía un año de acuño diferente, pero más o menos de los 70-80s. He constatado también que algunas tenían ciertos rasguños.
> 
> De estas tontas observaciones me surgen unas preguntas relacionadas con la compra de monedas de oro.
> 
> ...



Mis criterios principales para elegir las monedas son dos:

1) bajo premio con respecto al oro bruto: normalmente son en las monedas mas abundantes kruger, sovereign, napoleones....

2) reconocimiento: prefiero que sean monedas reconocidas mundialmente para que asi sea mas facil hacer trueque.... de nuevo las mas conocidas son las anteriores mas las maple y las nugget.

en cuanto a los años, da igual.... los rasguños depende... en las monedas .9999 es mejor sin rasguños (maples y nuggets), en las otras (oro mas cobre) no es tan importante. Si una moneda tiene rasguños importantes, entonces le pagaran un poco menos (ya que se supone que la tendran que fundir para extraer el oro).


----------



## KXT (6 Feb 2008)

¿Mejor monedas de oro puro o con pequeña aleacion de cobre?


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

KXT dijo:


> ¿Mejor monedas de oro puro o con pequeña aleacion de cobre?



no importa, para mas informacion (22 carat tienen cobre, 24 carat son oro puro):

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/22carator24carat.html

mas respuestas sobre que tipo de oro(columna derecha):

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/contents.html


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (6 Feb 2008)

hola señor Morales¿qué opina de los bufalos de oro de EEUU? ¿sabe si en algún sitio se venden en España o en Europa?

grazzie. quizá este el oro un poco alto ahora pero lo cierto es que no deja de subir desde principios de año casi


----------



## ivanCN (6 Feb 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> de fardar nada, el objetivo es que nadie sepa que usted tiene el oro...cuando vengan tiempos dificiles el gobierno de turno querra su oro.
> Si no sucede nada, pues el oro no vale para nada de acuerdo. Es como un seguro.... yo he gastado miles de euros durante toda mi vida en seguro de coches. Nunca me ha servido de nada.... sin embargo me alegro, prefiero que no me sirva de nada a cobrar del seguro porque me he dado un hostion con el coche. Tampoco hay que poner todo en oro... de la misma manera que usted no se asegura de todos los posibles percances.




Hablaba un poco en tono irónico con lo de "fardar". Claramente todos queremos que nadie sepa cuantos ahorros tenemos o si tenemos dinero escondido debajo de una baldosa en casa.

He visto los lingotes de plata en la página de un forista y me han llamado la atención, ¿mejor oro o plata?

Gracias por todo, Sr Morales.


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

fórmicomadmaxista dijo:


> hola señor Morales¿qué opina de los bufalos de oro de EEUU? ¿sabe si en algún sitio se venden en España o en Europa?
> 
> grazzie. quizá este el oro un poco alto ahora pero lo cierto es que no deja de subir desde principios de año casi



los buffalos me parecen algo caros, aunque porque no comprar una pieza por su belleza y como curiosidad.

en España los encuentra en ciode (muy caros) o por internet en kitco.com.

sin embargo, yo no compraria oro fisico como especulacion, si quiere especular sobre el precio del oro son mejores y menos arriesgadas las opciones y futuros en oro. Cosa que no recomiendo si no es un experto.


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> Hablaba un poco en tono irónico con lo de "fardar". Claramente todos queremos que nadie sepa cuantos ahorros tenemos o si tenemos dinero escondido debajo de una baldosa en casa.
> 
> He visto los lingotes de plata en la página de un forista y me han llamado la atención, ¿mejor oro o plata?
> 
> Gracias por todo, Sr Morales.



mejor oro o plata? pues depende para que....yo tengo ambas aunque mucho mas oro.


----------



## ivanCN (6 Feb 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> mejor oro o plata? pues depende para que....yo tengo ambas aunque mucho mas oro.




Ya que ha dicho que no sirven para especular. Haré lo que me ha dicho, guardarlo en lugar seguro por si algún día se necesita.

Un saludo,


----------



## turminator (6 Feb 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> mejor oro o plata? pues depende para que....yo tengo ambas aunque mucho mas oro.



Sr. Morales me gustaria saber el porqué una eleccion u otra. Puede que sea porque si quiero invertir 180.000€ en plata me ocupará un volumen/espacio muy superior que con el oro es más facil de camuflar? O se referia a algo más de mercado?

Saludos!


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Sr. Morales me gustaria saber el porqué una eleccion u otra. Puede que sea porque si quiero invertir 180.000€ en plata me ocupará un volumen/espacio muy superior que con el oro es más facil de camuflar? O se referia a algo más de mercado?
> 
> Saludos!



comprar plata (u oro) no es "invertir", la plata no le va a dar dividendos ni generara un flujo de caja positivo. Comprar plata es comprar un seguro o especular, usted sabra sus motivos. Especulando puede ganar o perder.


----------



## KXT (6 Feb 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no importa, para mas informacion (22 carat tienen cobre, 24 carat son oro puro):
> 
> http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/22carator24carat.html
> 
> ...



Gracias


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Feb 2008)

turminator dijo:


> Sr. Morales me gustaria saber el porqué una eleccion u otra. Puede que sea porque si quiero invertir 180.000€ en plata me ocupará un volumen/espacio muy superior que con el oro es más facil de camuflar? O se referia a algo más de mercado?
> 
> Saludos!



comprar plata (u oro) no es "invertir", la plata no le va a dar dividendos ni generara un flujo de caja positivo. Comprar plata u oro es a la vez comprar dinero, un seguro y especular, usted sabra cual es el motivo en su caso. Especulando se puede ganar o perder. Especular es una actividad legitima pero en esencia un juego de suma cero (no asi una inversion).


----------



## Jose Vivanco (7 Feb 2008)

*Especial lote combinado de plata y oro para todos los usuarios de la burbuja.info*

Buenos dias a todos. Antes de nada agradeceros la gran acogida que ha tenido la pagina web entre muchos de vosotros, algunos de los cuales ya os tengo como clientes. Comentaros que he incluido en mi pagina en la seccion ZONA RESERVADA A CLIENTES, ( de la cual me podeis pedir el acceso ) una oferta combinada para la compra de oro y plata.

Si comprais 150 o mas onzas de plata pura al precio segun cantidad estipulado en mi web, podreis aprovecharos y comprar monedas de oro de inversion hasta un importe de 3000 euros a PRECIO DE COTIZACION DEL DIA, SIN NINGUN TIPO DE INCREMENTO ( SOLO PARA LAS MONEDAS DE ORO ). Para que nos aclaremos : Si por ejemplo compras 150 onzas de plata y quieres comprar monedas de oro y el oro cotiza en ese momento a 19.59 el gramos pues ese es el precio que te cobrare por cada gramo DE ORO . Mas facil imposible.

Las monedas que se atienen a esta oferta y siempre dependiendo de las existencias que tenga son : Francia 20 Francos, Australia 8 Florines, Francia 20 Francos ( Gallo ), Suiza 20 Francos, Francia 20 Francos ( Angel ), Krugerrand Sudafricano.

Para rizar un poco el rizo y beneficiaros deciros que si os ateneis a esta oferta los gastos de envio con el seguro incluido seran GRATUITOS PARA VOSOTROS.

Espero que os interese y como un buen amigo mio dice , busca , compara y si encuentras algo mejor compralo.

Un cordial saludo

Jose Maria Vivanco.

http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/


----------



## sejano (7 Feb 2008)

Sobre este lote:
LOTE Nº 1 
10 MONEDAS DE ORO DE INVERSION :

LAS MONEDAS QUE SE SERVIRAN DEPENDERAN DEL STOCK DISPONIBLE EN ESE MOMENTO Y SERAN DE LOS SIGUIENTES TIPOS TENIENDO TODAS ELLAS LAS MISMAS CARACTERISTICAS :

Francia 20 Francos, Australia 8 Florines, Francia 20 Francos ( Gallo ), Suiza 20 Francos, Francia 20 Francos ( Angel ).

Todas ellas reunen las mismas caracteristicas :

6.45 Gramos oro de 900 mm

Oro fino : 5.8 Gramos

Diametro : 21 mm

El peso total del lote es de 64.5 Gramos

Oro Fino : 58 Gramos


COTIZACION DEL MOMENTO DE COMPRA + 10 %

SPOT + 10 %

LA REFERENCIA POR LA QUE ME REGIRE SERA A TRAVES DE LA PAGINA KITCO.COM


Cobras a precio de gramo de oro segun kitco + 10%? Que es el otro 10% de spot? A dia de hoy cuanto vale ese lote?

Saludos.


----------



## Jose Vivanco (7 Feb 2008)

*Aclaracion*



sejano dijo:


> Sobre este lote:
> LOTE Nº 1
> 10 MONEDAS DE ORO DE INVERSION :
> 
> ...



Buenas noches. Tiene usted toda la razon, quizas no lo he explicado bien en la web, lo que quiero decir con spot + 10 % es que lo que cobro por estas monedas de inversion es su valor de cotizacion en el momento de compra mas el 10 %. Le pongo un ejemplo, imaginese que hoy esta el gramo de oro en 20 euros segun cotizacion y usted quiere comprar 10 monedas que pesan 50 gramos de oro fino en total. Lo que le cobraria seria 20 euros + 10% = 22 euros el gramo. El importe total seria de 1100 euros ( 50 x 22 ).
Espero haber solventado sus dudas y le agradezco la correccion.
Un cordial saludo y buenas noches.

Jose Vivanco

http://www.inversionesvivanco.es.tl/


----------



## sejano (8 Feb 2008)

Gracias por la aclaración.

Saludos.


----------



## merche400 (18 Abr 2008)

Me interesa este post, en relacion a tener un seguro ante posibles imprevisto. Pero me surge una duda; el guardarlo y el robo.

No sé yo...pero que alguien te vea con una monedita de oro ya es suficiente como para que entren a tu casa.

La mayoría de los robos que han habido por Valencia han sido por "fardar", por llevar joyas o relojes caros. Que se han fijado los cacos y te han seguido.

Luego, es muy arriesgado tenerlo en casa.

¿se pone debajo de una piedra?


----------



## isidro666 (18 Abr 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Me interesa este post, en relacion a tener un seguro ante posibles imprevisto. Pero me surge una duda; el guardarlo y el robo.
> 
> No sé yo...pero que alguien te vea con una monedita de oro ya es suficiente como para que entren a tu casa.
> 
> ...



En una caja de seguridad en un banco.


----------



## merche400 (18 Abr 2008)

isidro666 dijo:


> En una caja de seguridad en un banco.



cuales son los "royalties" o "renting" que se debe de pagar por una cajilla de estas?


----------



## isidro666 (19 Abr 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> cuales son los "royalties" o "renting" que se debe de pagar por una cajilla de estas?



No puedo decirte. Hace tiempo oí hablar de ellas y eran unas 20000 ptas.


----------



## fórmicomadmaxista (1 May 2008)

El oro se esta desplomando, según las emprresas que venden oro amonedado o en lingotes es algo pasajero, pero yo quería preguntaros.

¿Es buen momento para comprar? o se puede esperar a que caiga más el precio para comprar´oro más barato más adelante?.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (9 May 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> cuales son los "royalties" o "renting" que se debe de pagar por una cajilla de estas?



Unos 70 euros al año, pero no suele haber muchas disponibles. No todas las oficinas tienen.

Y no tengo claro que te protejan de un corralito


----------



## Holocausto2008 (9 May 2008)

*Interesante artículo de Cárpatos*

Adjunto tres gráficos de largo plazo: Oro en euros, oro en dólares y EURUSD...

Pues bien, creo que se acerca una gran oportunidad de inversión/especulación comprando oro en euros, concretamente la moneda de 1 onza troy acuñada por la "Austrian Mint", .9999 de pureza (la máxima) y de curso legal con valor facial 100 euros...

Mi razonamiento es el siguiente:

1) El oro en euros marcó mínimos (en la serie de precios propuesta) en enero de 2000, a 273 euros/onza.

Este "momentum" coincidió con cuasi-mínimos históricos del EURUSD (entorno a 0'9 euros por dólar) y los mínimos del oro (en dólares) acaecidos unos meses antes, debido fundamentalmente a los más de 180.000 millones de euros en reservas de oro que afloraron al mercado con la integración monetaria europea a través del SEBC, que hacía innecesario e ineficiente que cada banco central miembro del BCE mantuviese las mismas reservas de oro en un contexto de integración monetaria... además de las consecuencias previas y posteriores del "Central Bank Gold Agreement" de 1999 (Washington Agreement, acuerdo firmado entre 15 bancos centrales para limitar las ventas de oro) y sus renovaciones (la próxima, en 2009).

2) Según los gráficos adjuntos, el oro está corrigiendo su brutal subida y se acerca, tanto en dólares como en euros, a soportes interesantes... una combinación de precios adecuada pondría la onza de oro en euros en el entorno de 525 euros/onza, precio más que atractivo a largo plazo (soporte)... si bajase (hasta 450-480 €/onza, por ejemplo), entonces sí que considero que sería una oportunidad "única"...

3) Si capitalizo ese mínimo "histórico" del oro en euros (273 euros/onza aprox.) para añadirle el efecto inflación (precisamente lo que hace del oro valor refugio en tiempos inflacionistas), obtengo una banda de precios entre 330 y 380 euros/onza (media de 360€/onza), según utilice distintas tasas de inflación/deflactores (según datos oficiales de Eurostat) en función de diversos parámetros (inflación HICP, de alimentos, global, etc... agregada o por países zona euro, UE, etc...)

En el caso de España, always different, si aplico el "factor de corrección de inflación peseta-euro", el precio sería de 450 euros/onza... este factor considero que es 1'66386, y lo justifico porque la mayoría de bienes y servicios que costaban 100 pts en 2001 pasaron a costar 1 euro en 2002... todos hemos sufrido ese "efecto euro" al comprar el pan, el periódico, tomar un café o ir a la compra...

4) Si consideramos, pues, que el oro, con efecto inflación, debería costar un mínimo de 450 €/onza, comprar en el entorno de 525 €/onza no se me antoja un disparate, habida cuenta que habría que considerar otros factores que justifiquen la prima pagada (crisis sistémica, quiebra del sistema financiero internacional con el dólar como eje, "fiebre del oro", liquidez, etc)...

Es más, la moneda de la Filarmónica de Viena, al tener un valor facial de 100 euros, limita la posible depreciación del oro a esa cantidad en divisa europea (es una moneda de curso legal), pero siempre permite intercambiarla por cualquier divisa al precio establecido para 1 onza de oro... es decir, el inversor siempre tendrá 100 euros en una moneda de curso legal cuyo valor real fluctuará en función del precio de la onza de oro puro que contiene...

Personalmente creo muy improbable ver cotizar el oro a medio y largo plazo por debajo de 400 euros/onza, teniendo en cuenta que China supera ya a Sudáfrica como primer productor, que India sigue siendo el mayor consumidor mundial (con tasas crecientes) y que, salvo este año (en que se espera un superávit de apenas 200 toneladas de oro), la demanda mundial de oro es superior a la oferta...

Hemos visto previsiones de medio/largo plazo de la onza de oro por encima de 1500 $ (ajustado a inflación, sus máximos históricos estarían en torno a 1650 $/onza, por lo que una tendencia alcista de largo plazo como la actual debería acercarse a dicho precio), y por tanto considero que esta inversión/especulación tiene altas probabilidades de éxito, sobre todo si se instrumenta "profesionalmente"…

"Profesionalmente" me refiero a incluir cobertura/apalancamiento, de forma que pudiera obtenerse una especie de "producto de inversión estructurado" donde el riesgo de pérdidas de capital estuviese cubierto (todo o gran parte, al 90-95%, por ejemplo) y mediante derivados se pudiesen obtener rentabilidades adicionales... desde limitar pérdidas y/o reducir el precio de entrada mediante futuros/opciones, a fijar un precio de venta "mínimo" y otro "máximo" mediante un "Collar coste cero" (long put + short call)...

Además lo anterior, el oro de inversión está exento de IVA en la UE, las monedas son transportables/almacenables sin dificultad y la "Austrian Mint" tiene tiendas en Vienae Innsbruck (sede de la Selección Española esta Eurocopa) donde comprar al precio cotizado del oro en cada momento...

http://austrian-mint.at/phil_praegungen?l=en&muenzeSubTypeId=205&muenzeId=590

http://www.austrian-mint.at/cms/download.php?downloadId=708&languageId=2


----------



## ivanCN (12 May 2008)

Todo el oro que se compra, ¿se puede volver a vender? Me refiero a si hay alguna moneda o lingote que tiene alguna marca que haga imposible su reventa.

Gracias


----------



## elias2 (12 May 2008)

ivanCN dijo:


> Todo el oro que se compra, ¿se puede volver a vender? Me refiero a si hay alguna moneda o lingote que tiene alguna marca que haga imposible su reventa.
> 
> Gracias



Hay monedas, como se ha dicho antes, que tienen un valor facial, pero siempre mucho menor al valor real.....
Si tienes miedo de no poder vender tu oro....eso se arregla facil,solo tienes que saber donde, pero primero tienes que decidir cuanto quieres comprar...o vender


----------



## racso78 (15 May 2008)

No os calenteis la cabeza. Si quereis invertir en oro, no hace falta comprar el metal fisicamente. Te arriesgas a que te lo roben y supone la intranquilidad de tenerlo escondido en algún sitio. A dia de hoy tenéis monton de derivados, futuros y warrants cuyo subyacente es el precio oficial de la onza de oro. 
Si lo que buscais es invertir a largo plazo sin tener que soportar un excesivo apalancamiento estonces os recomiendo un ETF referenciado al oro. Los Etf son fondos de inversión y se compran por participaciones como si de una acción de bolsa se tratase. Buscando en mi broker he encontrado 4 que son interesantes y replican exactamente la evolución de este metal. son los siguientes copiad y pegad en google:

ETFS PHYSICAL GOLD
LYXOR GOLD BULLION SECURITIES
STREETTRACKS GOLD TRUST
I COMEX GOLD TRUST

los 2 primeros son etfs que cotizan en europa , por lo que la divisa asociada es el euro. los 2 últimos cotizan en el nyse, por que la divisa es el dólar, y por la tanto existe riesgo monetario. 

Por otro lado: ojito que lo que parecía una correción tras tocar los 1000$ / onza, tiene ahora pinta de haberse transformado en una tendencia bajista. Mirando un gráfico de largo plazo se observa una figura chartista llamada hombro-cabeza-hombro que indica un cambio de tendencia. El nivel clave a vigilar son los 800 dolares. Si los pierde, adios y muy buenas. Yo no entraría ahora mismo en oro, todo el mundo habla de invertir en él y ya se sabe que cuando el gran público se interesa por algo cotizado, esto significa señal de venta para los grandes especuladores. 
Suerte y que cada uno haga con su dinero lo que le de la gana.


----------



## ako (15 May 2008)

racso78 dijo:


> No os calenteis la cabeza. Si quereis invertir en oro, no hace falta comprar el metal fisicamente. Te arriesgas a que te lo roben y supone la intranquilidad de tenerlo escondido en algún sitio. A dia de hoy tenéis monton de derivados, futuros y warrants cuyo subyacente es el precio oficial de la onza de oro.
> Si lo que buscais es invertir a largo plazo sin tener que soportar un excesivo apalancamiento estonces os recomiendo un ETF referenciado al oro. Los Etf son fondos de inversión y se compran por participaciones como si de una acción de bolsa se tratase. Buscando en mi broker he encontrado 4 que son interesantes y replican exactamente la evolución de este metal. son los siguientes copiad y pegad en google:
> 
> ETFS PHYSICAL GOLD
> ...



no me leido todo el hilo pero parece que los que quieren comprar lingotes de oro son madmaxitas con miedo al corralito ¿me equivoco?. para ellos un ETF es papel higienico en tiempos the crisis.
El problema es la liquidez ¿aquien vendes un lingote con corralito a un usurero joyero?


----------



## Gasofa (14 Jul 2008)

*Inciso Sobre Suiza: Sr. Morales, Me Gustaria Preguntarle*

Sr. Morales:

Desearia Comentar Un Asunto Con Union De Bancos Suizos Y Una Herencia Que No Nos Quieren Informar, Pese A Tener Constacia De Que El Dinero Existe Desde Hace Mas De 20 Años. Se quieren quedar con el dinero descaradamente

Un Saludo,

Gasofa


Gracias


señor Morales dijo:


> no Se Como Va A Evolucionar El Oro. El Oro Es El Mayor Enemigo Del Falso Dinero De Los Bancos Centrales. Es Muy Posible Que Si Sigue Subiendo, Algun Banco Central (o El Fmi) Decidan Vender Varios Cientos O Incluso Miles De Toneladas Para Deprimir El Mercado. Sin Embargo, Ya Les Queda Poca Municion A Los Bancos Centrales Ya Que Es Muy Posible Que No Tengan Tanto Oro Como Dicen Tener (lo Que Tienen Son Papelitos De Bancos Comerciales Que Dicen "le Debo 300 Toneladas De Oro"). Investigue Un Poco Gold Anti-Trust Action Committee | Exposing the long-term manipulation of the gold market E Informese Sobre Los "prestamos" En Oro (mas Bien Regalos) Que Hacen Los Bancos Centrales A Sus Amiguetes De La Banca Privada. Las Ventas Masivas De Suiza Y España No Impedieron La Subida A Precios Historicos. Las Famosas Reservas De Fort Knox En Los Eeuu Ya No Se Definen Como "gold Coin". Ahora Lo Llaman "deep Storage Gold"....algunos Especulan Que Por "deep Storage Gold" Se Entiende El Oro En Las Entrañas De La Tierra Que Se Piensa Extraer Algun Dia. En Cualquier Caso, Ningun Banco Central Occidental Ha Permitido Una Auditoria Independiente De Sus Reservas De Oro.
> 
> Si Compra Oro, De Nuevo Piense Que Es Un Seguro....en Caso De Hiperinflacion, El Oro Le Mantendra El Poder Adquisitivo. En Caso De Deflacion, No Es Seguro Lo Que Puede Pasar. Es Posible Que Baje (pero Menos Rapido Que El Resto De Los Activos) O Bien Que Se Mantenga O Suba Si Jamas Volvemos Al Patron Oro.
> 
> ...


----------



## ee5348z (15 Jul 2008)

Ustedes donde compran el oro y la plata, queria información sobre donde comprar ya que no lo puedo hacer fisicamente,en cuanto a CIODE me parece excesivo el precio, y he intentado contactar con inversiones vivanco y parece que ya no vende.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (15 Jul 2008)

ee5348z dijo:


> Ustedes donde compran el oro y la plata, queria información sobre donde comprar ya que no lo puedo hacer fisicamente,en cuanto a CIODE me parece excesivo el precio, y he intentado contactar con inversiones vivanco y parece que ya no vende.



de ese tema se ha discutido mucho, mire discusiones de hace varios meses o utilice la funcion de busqueda.

Eso si, si quiere oro y plata barato en cantidad hay que comprarlo fuera de España (belgica o Paris o Suiza)


----------



## Jose Vivanco (16 Jul 2008)

*Seguimos al pie del cañon*



ee5348z dijo:


> Ustedes donde compran el oro y la plata, queria información sobre donde comprar ya que no lo puedo hacer fisicamente,en cuanto a CIODE me parece excesivo el precio, y he intentado contactar con inversiones vivanco y parece que ya no vende.



Buenos dias a todos mis clientes y amigos. Disculparme porque debido a la gran cantidad de solicitudes y clientes la pagina web no funciona muy bien sobre todo el apartado para contactar conmigo. Os ruego os pongais directamente conmigo en mi email : inversionesvivanco@gmail.com

En esta semana habra impresionantes oportunidades de inversion en mi pagina, espero que esteis atentos. 

INVERSIONES VIVANCO - Presentacion


----------



## ee5348z (16 Jul 2008)

Martinez El Facha dijo:


> de ese tema se ha discutido mucho, mire discusiones de hace varios meses o utilice la funcion de busqueda.
> 
> Eso si, si quiere oro y plata barato en cantidad hay que comprarlo fuera de España (belgica o Paris o Suiza)



No puedo comprarlo personalmente, si hay algun sitio que se haga por internet y lo más barato posible como todo el hilo quiere, repito los precios de CIODE me parecen excesivos.


----------



## merche400 (6 Sep 2008)

subimos la "cotizacion" del oro que me interesa


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Sep 2008)

ee5348z dijo:


> No puedo comprarlo personalmente, si hay algun sitio que se haga por internet y lo más barato posible como todo el hilo quiere, repito los precios de CIODE me parecen excesivos.



tampoco es tanta la diferencia,no jodas
ciode.net Krugerrand 605 euros
munters.be Krugerrand 591 euros

no te vas a ir a belgica para ahorrarte eso,no???excesivo es orodirect.es


----------



## merche400 (6 Sep 2008)

yo quisiera dedicar sobre 3000 euros de mis ahorros a tener pequeñas cantidades de oro. Bien en lingotillos de 2g, bien en monedas de plata de 15euros.


Ya se que las piezas pequeñas tienen un plus de acuñación, pero yo quiero algo que sea facilmente canjeable en caso de necesidad y no los krugers de 600euros.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Martinez El Facha (6 Sep 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tampoco es tanta la diferencia,no jodas
> ciode.net Krugerrand 605 euros
> munters.be Krugerrand 591 euros
> 
> no te vas a ir a belgica para ahorrarte eso,no???excesivo es orodirect.es



la diferencia es mucho mas grande, esta usted seguro que la cotacion es del mismo dia? verifique.


----------



## un marronazo (6 Sep 2008)

Mineweb - GOLD ANALYSIS - Gold demand soars. Price falls. What`s going wrong?


----------



## merche400 (6 Sep 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> Mineweb - GOLD ANALYSIS - Gold demand soars. Price falls. What`s going wrong?



esto... mi inglés peca de cojo.

¿eso es bueno o malo? (me refiero al articulo)


----------



## un marronazo (7 Sep 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> esto... mi inglés peca de cojo.
> 
> ¿eso es bueno o malo? (me refiero al articulo)




utilizo un traductor

ANÁLISIS DE ORO
VOLVER DEBAJO DE $ 800
Oro se dispara la demanda. Las caídas de los precios. ¿Qué pasa mal?
Física demanda de oro es creciente, pero el precio sigue teniendo graves golpes. ¿Qué le pasa.
Autor: Lawrence Williams 
Publicado: miércoles, 03 Sep 2008 
LONDRES --
Oro de la manipulación del mercado teóricos de la conspiración debe tener un ámbito día. La últimas semanas hemos visto pruebas sólidas de que la demanda de oro físico de los individuos es rápido aumento. Hemos visto los EE.UU. Casa de la Moneda de tener que suspender una oz Gold Eagle moneda de ventas a causa de lo que denomina " demanda sin precedentes', las ventas de oro india ha mejorado enormemente en las últimas semanas a los compradores tener que esperar varios días para las entregas como los tradicionales vendedores están por debajo de oro, mientras que el día de ayer nos enteramos de que Abu Dhabi, un importante centro comercial de los metales preciosos , Ha visto aumentar las ventas de oro de 300 por ciento en volumen y 250 por ciento en valor en agosto en comparación con hace un año.
Según un informe de Reuters citando a Abu Dhabi Oro y Joyería presidente del Grupo Tushar Patni "Fue el mejor mes, el mercado ha visto en casi 30 años y que indemnice por todos los gotas que hemos visto a principios de este año. Nunca habíamos esperado que, si de oro se redujo por debajo de $ 800 por onza veríamos un 300 por ciento de aumento en volumen y 250 por ciento en valor, sobre todo porque son muchos los compradores en el extranjero de vacaciones. "
UBS de Suiza - la más grande del mundo comerciante de lingotes de oro, señaló ayer que "la demanda sigue Física a partir del lunes con un récord cercano a la fecha de la India impulsaron la demanda por el dólar y el crudo-inducida por vender fuera de la cotización del oro". El banco suizo también señaló la enorme liquidación de posiciones largas en el Comex los mercados OTC y en los EE.UU., que ha sido un importante contribuyente a la disminución de los precios del oro y pasó a comentar "Esta combinación de fuertes a largo liquidación física estelar y la demanda sigue siendo el principal razonamiento detrás de nuestra firme llamamiento en oro (aunque apoyado también por una visión técnica sobre el dólar de nuestra estrategia técnica colegas). "Ver Rhona O'Connell Mineweb del artículo en el UBS en señal de compra de oro - UBS insta a los clientes a comprar oro - que ya se dicen inversores .
Pero, ayer y hoy, a pesar de las aparentemente buenas noticias en la demanda, el precio del oro sumido por más de $ 40 por onza y, en el momento de escribir fue el comercio justo por encima de $ 790 por onza. Algo no parece añadir!
Sin embargo, conspiración para bajar el precio no es necesariamente la respuesta. Como mi colega, el sargento Barry señala en su análisis de hoy - Dólar a 12 meses de alta. Gold hunde. Recursos existencias de buceo - es el resurgimiento del dólar que está impulsando no sólo el oro, pero prácticamente todas las existencias de recursos. En particular, los precios del petróleo parece ser inexorablemente sumir de nuevo a alrededor de $ 100 por barril - puede incluso ir más bajos si la tendencia continúa -- Y el precio del oro en los últimos tiempos parece que se ha apegado a los precios del petróleo escudo cuerdas. Hasta que el precio del petróleo es visto como la estabilización, entonces se ve como el oro le resultará difícil de romper. Aunque hay muchos de los principales' conservador ' los analistas por ahí que han pasado a registrar como diciendo que esperan para saltar hasta el oro en el último trimestre del año.
Una interesante nota del Estado de Nueva York basado en metales preciosos de América Asesores comenta que "en la India las amas de casa son mucho mejores predictores de la cotización del oro que la mayoría de nosotros paga para hacer el trabajo - y, hoy, amas de casa indias están comprando el metal amarillo. Joyería india los fabricantes están pagando tanto como cinco a seis dólares la onza por encima del precio del mercado mundial de oro, lo que refleja apretado el suministro local - y, aun así, los plazos de entrega son varios días por encima de lo normal. "
En la nota se abre con la declaración "de Oro cerca de 800 dólares de los EE.UU. sigue siendo vulnerable en el corto plazo a un dólar más fuerte, pero está respaldado por el aumento de la demanda física en los principales mercados mundiales, el deterioro macroeconómico y financiero ambientes, la aceleración de la inflación, y ajustado la oferta y la demanda de los fundamentos metal en sí. "Y la nota llega a la conclusión de" La llave de oro, a más largo plazo, es que la inflación de todo el mundo - en los Estados Unidos, Europa, Japón, India, China, América Latina - se está acelerando. China y la India, la mayores consumidores de oro, cada uno de ellos han informado recientemente de dos dígitos año tras año los precios al consumo las tasas de inflación. Medidas de política monetaria - en el crecimiento en sentido amplio y la oferta de dinero real (ajustado por inflación) a corto plazo los tipos de interés - ya están a la inflación-los niveles de combustible. No hay duda acerca de ello, la inflación es un fenómeno mundial - y la aceleración de los consumidores-la inflación de los precios en los principales países consumidores de oro y las regiones, especialmente India, China y Japón, va a apoyar la inversión y la demanda de cobertura incluso como el oro se mueve más alto. "
Como casi nadie examinar el mercado de oro señalar, la cotización del oro fundamentos son fuertes. Producción se le escapa - principales productores de oro Sudáfrica y Australia son los dos informes de producción y disminuye a pesar de los aumentos en China se ocupará de algunas de las atonía general de la tendencia mundial parece ser la baja, a pesar de la fuerte global de oro subida de precios en los últimos tres años. Big nuevos depósitos de oro no se encuentra - o si se está en cada vez más difícil y hostil política o de entornos geográficos, o con frecuencia ambas cosas.
Tarde o temprano el oro va a reaccionar positivamente. El dólar se estabilizará o retroceder de nuevo como la percepción de la situación real de la economía de los EE.UU. devuelve. Habrá fallouts más graves de la actual crisis de crédito con más quiebras bancarias en el horizonte, mientras cada vez más global sable rattling sugieren algunos políticos incómodos tiempos que se avecinan. Todos los positivos para el oro. En algún momento el mucho dinero que todas las unidades de inversión se reconocen y metales preciosos se beneficiarán. Es sólo el calendario que parece estar en duda.


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Sep 2008)

Martinez El Facha dijo:


> la diferencia es mucho mas grande, esta usted seguro que la cotacion es del mismo dia? verifique.



si,lo vi en los dos sitios a la vez,con las dos paginas abiertas a la vez,entonces fijo que ciode no actualiza precios al momento,¿no?
de todas maneras gracias,soy un mero curioso del tema,que desconozco en su totalidad y lo poco que se lo se a traves de usted,gracias por ilustrarnos,es un tema apasionante


----------



## Jose Vivanco (7 Sep 2008)

Buenos dias. Simplemente dejarle el link de mi web por si puede estar interesada, a su vez y si necesita cualquier tipo de informacion estoy a su entera disposicion.

Como siempre digo, si encuentra algo mejor ... comprelo.

Un cordial saludo

Jose Vivanco


INVERSIONES VIVANCO - Presentacion





merche400 dijo:


> yo quisiera dedicar sobre 3000 euros de mis ahorros a tener pequeñas cantidades de oro. Bien en lingotillos de 2g, bien en monedas de plata de 15euros.
> 
> 
> Ya se que las piezas pequeñas tienen un plus de acuñación, pero yo quiero algo que sea facilmente canjeable en caso de necesidad y no los krugers de 600euros.
> ...


----------



## merche400 (17 Sep 2008)

¿se puede comprar oro en Andorra?
O bien, en algun lugar de Francia cerca de la Frontera?


----------



## fros (17 Sep 2008)

Gasofa dijo:


> Sr. Morales:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Señor Morales (17 Sep 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,lo vi en los dos sitios a la vez,con las dos paginas abiertas a la vez,entonces fijo que ciode no actualiza precios al momento,¿no?
> de todas maneras gracias,soy un mero curioso del tema,que desconozco en su totalidad y lo poco que se lo se a traves de usted,gracias por ilustrarnos,es un tema apasionante



en la sala principal hay varios hilos sobre el oro


----------



## jaws (18 Sep 2008)

Para el Sr Morales o alguien mas que sepa.

El oro comprado en munters o eurogold hay que declararlo al viajar?

Es decir, yo voy, compro una cantidad superior a los 10.000e de la declaracion en metalico, y al coger el avión de vuelta, tengo que decir algo?

Hay que pagar en metálico? Se puede por transferencia o tarjeta?

No os da palo llevar lingotes en una mochila y que lo abran en el control del aeropuerto?

saludos


----------



## edwardbach (18 Sep 2008)

*Es buen momento para comprar oro?*

Hola:

tengo pensado invertir unos 6000€ en oro moneda Krugerrand o algo por el estilo...Ahora pensais que es un buen momento???

Donde lo compraríais??

Gracias si os da por responder a alguno...


----------



## Staring at the Sun (20 Sep 2008)

risto mejido dijo:


> Gracias,se lo dire a segundaresidencia, ha sido baneado, segun el por meterse en los tag con staring,*mientras que staring le insultaba igualmente a el en los tag*,a el no le ha pasado nada,desconozco el motivo de esa discriminación,*creo que staring debe de ser moderador*.(como podran comprobar el a sido insultado por starimg en estos tag de este hilo)
> 
> Se lo dire a el, trabajo con el en su mismo despacho (es mi jefe), siempre que hablamos de este foro , usted es una referencia para el.



Staring moderador!:: Te contaré un secreto: también maté a manolete y bajé los tipos de interés de la FED. Sí, soy yo, todo lo malo yo. 

Risto, no tienes ni puta idea y patinas de largo acerca de los tags, tú y segundaresidencia. Y para demostrarlo, ahí tienes lo dicho en forma de tags. Luego según tú,si soy yo el autor, ¿cómo tengo 4 tags? ¿multinick? No creo, no me hacen falta para decir las cosas a la cara:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/63274-pakirri-banned-again-4.html#post1070906

Anda, deja de pelotear a tu jefe que se nota mucho hombre.


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Sep 2008)

edwardbach dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> tengo pensado invertir unos 6000€ en oro moneda Krugerrand o algo por el estilo...Ahora pensais que es un buen momento???
> 
> ...



el oro no es una inversion al no generar flujo de caja. El oro es un seguro, una forma de dinero.

lo compraria donde sea mas barato, transporte incluido, saque la calculadora. ya se hablaron de varios comercios.


----------



## merche400 (20 Sep 2008)

Por ebay he conseguido entrar en puja sobre 100 Philarmonicas.

Me saldrían a unas 13 ó 14 euros la pieza todo incluido.

Es un buen ebayer... con mas de 3000 pujas 100%.

¿que os parece invertir en plata?

Esque he tenido que recurrir al ebay porque parece que escasea la dichosa monedita.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (21 Sep 2008)

Pregunta facil y rapida:
Si compramos oro como se habla aqui, hay alguna forma de comprarlo sinq ue signifique tener que tenerlo fisicamente en casa, arriesgandose uno a que le roben y perderlo?


----------



## merche400 (21 Sep 2008)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Pregunta facil y rapida:
> Si compramos oro como se habla aqui, hay alguna forma de comprarlo sinq ue signifique tener que tenerlo fisicamente en casa, arriesgandose uno a que le roben y perderlo?



En Kitco - Gold Precious Metals - Buy Gold Sell Gold, Silver, Platinum - Charts, Graphs, Prices, Quotes, Gold Stocks, Mining Stocks, bullion dealers, puedes tener un "papelito" que diga la cantidad de oro que tienes. El sobreprecio sobre el precio base(spot) es insignificante.

Personalmente lo desaconsejo...ya sabes... mas vale pájaro en mano, que ciento volando.

Aunque las monedas son las que mas sobreprecio tienen sobre el spot, es lo mas cómodo. 

Puedes alquilar una cajita fuerte en el banco. Procura que no supere los 6000 euros de valor, ya que, en caso de robo, solo te cubrirá 6000. Puedes, claramete alquilar varias...


----------



## kalvin (21 Sep 2008)

¿Y si se compra oro que no esté acuñado? Me refiero a oro de orfebreria sin haber hecho todavia la aleacion, vamos oro de 24k pero del que usan los joyeros de toda la vida. Por que nadie compra ese tipo de oro?. Saludos


----------



## merche400 (21 Sep 2008)

kalvin dijo:


> ¿Y si se compra oro que no esté acuñado? Me refiero a oro de orfebreria sin haber hecho todavia la aleacion, vamos oro de 24k pero del que usan los joyeros de toda la vida. Por que nadie compra ese tipo de oro?. Saludos




¿te refieres a las pepitas? algunos "fans" les gusta este tipo de soporte, pero al no estár acuñado pierde cierta "credibilidad" para aquellos que no entendemos mucho de si es oro verdadero o no.


En caso de necesidad, no es practico y para comprar latas de atún  tendrías que recurrir a una casa especializada para su venta, lo que te resta cierta "flexibilidad transaccional" 

Desde mi punto de vista, de mayor a menor practicidad son...

-Monedas 90% plata acuñadas.
-Monedas de plata 1 Onza (tipo Filarmonicas de Vienna)
-Lingotes 1, 2, 5 y 10 onzas plata 
-moneda 1/10 ...1/2 onzas oro
-moneda 1 onza oro.
-lingotes de 100 gramos, 1KG oro.

Y en el top ten de lo menos practico para comprar cosas es 
lingotes de inversion de 12Kg :: ....pero se compensa en que puedes comprar muchas cosas más.


----------



## fros (21 Sep 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Por ebay he conseguido entrar en puja sobre 100 Philarmonicas.
> 
> Me saldrían a unas 13 ó 14 euros la pieza todo incluido.
> 
> ...




Hace un par de años compré tres kgs de plata por Ebay y sin problemas. En monedas de 1kg cada una. Son de plata pura 99.99%. Cuidado que no se caigan al pie.

Saludos


----------



## Esta casa es una ruina (22 Sep 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> Por ebay he conseguido entrar en puja sobre 100 Philarmonicas.
> 
> Me saldrían a unas 13 ó 14 euros la pieza todo incluido.
> 
> ...



En el siguiente enlace parece que tienen en cantidad y el precio parece bueno.

Investmentpakete --> www.anlagegold24.de


----------



## jaws (23 Sep 2008)

nadie sabe sobre comprarlo en belgica y traerlo en avion?

O envían munters o eurogold a españa?

Y como se paga si envían?


----------



## Gotterdamerung (23 Sep 2008)

fros dijo:


> Hace un par de años compré tres kgs de plata por Ebay y sin problemas. En monedas de 1kg cada una. Son de plata pura 99.99%. Cuidado que no se caigan al pie.
> 
> Saludos



¿Y como sabemos los hoimbres normales que es plata de esa pureza?


----------



## KITCO (23 Sep 2008)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> ¿Y como sabemos los hoimbres normales que es plata de esa pureza?



Es un problema. Si el vendedor es honrado, te dirá lo que te vende. Si no, plata de la que cagó la rata.

La plata por desgracia es mucho más abundante que el oro, se puede obtener fácilmente por cualquier país del carajo, por lo cual cualquiera puede acuñar supuesta plata y decir que es pura como el corazón de Jesús.

Con el oro esto no pasa.


----------



## libertari (23 Sep 2008)

Quisiera saber si que empresas de las que elaboran lingotes y ponen su sello son las más fiables. Y si hay algun tipo de "lista negra" de empresas cuya fiabilidad es dudosa.

Gracias


----------



## Señor Morales (23 Sep 2008)

jaws dijo:


> nadie sabe sobre comprarlo en belgica y traerlo en avion?
> 
> O envían munters o eurogold a españa?
> 
> Y como se paga si envían?



pregunte en aduanas si el valor es mas de 10000 euros. Si van en coche yo no lo declararia en aduanas.

Munters y eurogold no envian a españa ni a ninguna parte.

por cierto, o les queda plata en munters, a ver si es verdad lo del deficit de plata.


----------



## bentox (24 Sep 2008)

Aguien sabe si los billetes de oro de esta gente
Pure24k Unique Gold Creations - HOME sería lo mismo que invertir en monedas como las filarmónicas?

Creo que el contenido de oro de la colección de billetes de euro es de 9 gramos.

Gracias


----------



## merche400 (24 Sep 2008)

bentox dijo:


> Aguien sabe si los billetes de oro de esta gente
> Pure24k Unique Gold Creations - HOME sería lo mismo que invertir en monedas como las filarmónicas?
> 
> Creo que el contenido de oro de la colección de billetes de euro es de 9 gramos.
> ...



sinceramente... ve a lo seguro....con las cosas de comer no se juega. 

Puedes pillarte oro que ocupa menos espacio y algo de monedas de plata que son mas "manejables" (o chapitas de 1 gramo de oro que tambien se manejan bien para pequeñas compras)


----------



## libertari (24 Sep 2008)

Quisiera saber que empresas de las que elaboran lingotes y ponen su sello son las más fiables. Y si hay algun tipo de "lista negra" de empresas cuya fiabilidad es dudosa. 

Gracias


----------



## un marronazo (24 Sep 2008)

libertari dijo:


> Quisiera saber que empresas de las que elaboran lingotes y ponen su sello son las más fiables. Y si hay algun tipo de "lista negra" de empresas cuya fiabilidad es dudosa.
> 
> Gracias



En España SEMPSA Sociedad Española de Metales Preciosos, S.A
los lingotes están numerados y certificados


----------



## libertari (25 Sep 2008)

En especial quisiera saber si Degussa, que creo que es alemana también es de fiar. Y si tambien es de fiar la Istambul Gold Refinery, a mi esta última no me inspira mucha confianza.....


----------



## un marronazo (25 Sep 2008)

libertari dijo:


> En especial quisiera saber si Degussa, que creo que es alemana también es de fiar. Y si tambien es de fiar la Istambul Gold Refinery, a mi esta última no me inspira mucha confianza.....



un poquito cutre para una web donde se vende oro si es yo ahi no compraría ni loca. no se ven logotipos de transacciones seguras. NO ME FIARIA UN PELO

aqui tienes una, puedes comprar on line, pero tienes que enviar un formulario

Buy Gold and Silver at GoldMoney - Best Way to Buy Gold and Silver


----------



## un marronazo (25 Sep 2008)

*aviso a navegantes*

compradores on line en sitios no seguros



https://www.kitcomm.com/showthread.php?t=19082


----------



## jaws (30 Sep 2008)

Por si alguien se lo pregunta lo mismo que yo sobre las aduanas y el oro, tras informarme SI se debe declarar el oro si su valor supera los 10.000e.

De hecho debe declararse cualquier moneda o material que sea susceptible de ser usado para cualquier tipo de pago, billetes de la moneda que sea, oro, plata, etc etc.


----------



## Domin (6 Oct 2008)

Pues a mi me gustaría invertir en oro o en plata un dinerillo, pero me da la sensación de que el oro esta ahora mismo demasiado caro, así que me gustaría saber si considerais que es el momento adecuado para invertir en plata o pensais que tambien tiene que bajar como el oro.

Otra cosa que me gustaría saber es donde poder comprar philarmonicas de viena si el momento fuese el adecuado, la unica pagina en la que he visto a un precio razonable es Silbermünzen --> www.anlagegold24.de, y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de aleman. ¿Alguien a comprado en esta pagina?


----------



## Mk3 (6 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Pues a mi me gustaría invertir en oro o en plata un dinerillo, pero me da la sensación de que el oro esta ahora mismo demasiado caro, así que me gustaría saber si considerais que es el momento adecuado para invertir en plata o pensais que tambien tiene que bajar como el oro.
> 
> Otra cosa que me gustaría saber es donde poder comprar philarmonicas de viena si el momento fuese el adecuado, la unica pagina en la que he visto a un precio razonable es Silbermünzen --> www.anlagegold24.de, y la verdad es que no tengo ni idea de aleman. ¿Alguien a comprado en esta pagina?



Alguien del foro creo que sí.... Merche!!! al final has comprado aquí en Alemania? :


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2008)

paspán dijo:


> Alguien del foro creo que sí.... Merche!!! al final has comprado aquí en Alemania? :



No...en Alemania no.

La semana pasada me llegaron mis 60 monedas de plata desde Belgica.

Tengo esta web en "favoritos" del explorer...

Otra WEB que tengo es proaurum.de, pero esta envia el paquete "sin seguro" a España. No se eso del seguro...pero, al menos, si envian a España.


Ya saque pasta del banco listo para comprar mas plata. Creo que me decantaré por las monedas de 1Kilo ya que salen bastante bien, puesto que el IVA de las monedas es el 7% y los lingotes de plata del 19% (el oro no tiene IVA).



De todas formas, en ebay.de , buscando "MÜNZEN" y, dentro de münzen, "silber" (plata en aleman), ordenamos por precios decrecientemente y vemos muy buenos ebayers con cantidad de monedas.

Yo puje por una a 1100 euros 100 monedas de phils+39 euros envio. Al final, la puja se quedó en 1300.


----------



## Domin (6 Oct 2008)

merche400 dijo:


> No...en Alemania no.
> 
> La semana pasada me llegaron mis 60 monedas de plata desde Belgica.
> 
> ...



¿Hola Merche en que pagina comprastes al final tu las monedas entonces?


----------



## merche400 (6 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> ¿Hola Merche en que pagina comprastes al final tu las monedas entonces?



La compré mediante un foro de ebay. Es un chaval belga que vende cosas... entre ellas, moneditas. 
PArece ser que baja a Bruselas, las compra y te las envia. De paso, se gana algo.


----------



## goldfinger (7 Oct 2008)

Hola a todos.

como todo el mundo, yo tambien tengo preguntas.poco a poco he ido entendiendo como funciona el mundo del oro.pero al no ser un inversor profesional hay cuestiones que se me escapan.

entiendo que al oro no se carga IVA , ni a la compra ni a la venta.
entiendo que no se compra anonimamente a parti de una cantidad ,para evitar lavado de dinero.
pero ahoar, ¿ hay que pagar tras una venta de oro a hacienda por haber tenido beneficios entre la compra y la venta? ¿como pueda ser en un piso?
tu lo compras y transcurrido un tiempo lo vendes ganando ganando la diferencia ¡ pero aparece el estado y te pide un % de tu beneficio.

y si no ocurre eso " que no lo se" yo he visto por ejemplo que en el transcurso de pequeños periodos de tiempo el precio del oro a llegado a tener una diferencia de 200€/oz Esto me lleva a pensar que alguien rapido de mente podria hacer un negocio redondo invirtiendo X miles de euros comprando y vendiendo constantemente.sin ser negocio oficial y sin pagar ni un euro en impuestos.

alguien puede aclararme algo. gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Oct 2008)

goldfinger dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> como todo el mundo, yo tambien tengo preguntas.poco a poco he ido entendiendo como funciona el mundo del oro.pero al no ser un inversor profesional hay cuestiones que se me escapan.
> 
> ...



Vas entendiendo las ventajas del oro...

Y sí. Es posible comprarlo de forma anónima en el extranjero.


----------



## goldfinger (7 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vas entendiendo las ventajas del oro...
> 
> Y sí. Es posible comprarlo de forma anónima en el extranjero.



creo que con tu respuesta, me estas diciendo que el estado no tiene encresos de la compra-venta del oro ¿es asi?

por otra parte, si en europa hay libre trasito de capital entre paises europeos.
¿que necesidad hay de comprar anónimamente?
lo más sencillo es comprar cantidades significativas para que sea rentable. declararlas en aduana ( ya que es legal ) esperar a que suba y volver al extrangero a vender tu oro, por eje. en Belgica

y más chulo que un 8!


----------



## goldfinger (7 Oct 2008)

goldfinger dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> como todo el mundo, yo tambien tengo preguntas.poco a poco he ido entendiendo como funciona el mundo del oro.pero al no ser un inversor profesional hay cuestiones que se me escapan.
> 
> ...






me gustaria saber la opinion del Seños Morales
gracias


----------



## rosonero (7 Oct 2008)

He estado mirando los krugerrand en Ciode están a 750 € en Bruselas en las web de Eurogold y Munters (una cutre y la otra poco intuitiva donde las haya) me ha parecido entender que en Eurogold a 705 € y en munters 684 €, aunque hay que ir hasta allí a buscarlas.

¿Es correcta esta diferencia? Por que es como para coger un low cost, ir a pasar el día y hacer la compra. 

Pd. En orodirect 812 € :


----------



## elnuevo (7 Oct 2008)

Una duda sobre el oro. En alguno de estos post he leído que comprar oro equivale a retirar liquidez del sistema (quito papelitos de euros), que si una cantidad grande de gente cobra oro los bancos quebrarían. Es eso cierto? Al fin y al cabo, pongamos que yo compro 10000 euros de oro. OK, mi cuenta se ha vaciado de un modo apreciable, pero la cuenta que tiene la tienda de oro en el banco se ha incrementado en la misma cantidad. Hay algún error en mi razonamiento?


----------



## imyourend (7 Oct 2008)

que tal los precios de esta pagina? Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata alguien me puede dar su opinion? lo digo por ahorrarme un viaje a bruselas. 

lingote de 100g en orodirect 2.589 €, me parece carisimo

otra duda puedo traerme lo que quiera en avion o hay problemas?

Gracias


----------



## elias2 (7 Oct 2008)

imyourend dijo:


> que tal los precios de esta pagina? Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata alguien me puede dar su opinion? lo digo por ahorrarme un viaje a bruselas.
> 
> lingote de 100g en orodirect 2.589 €, me parece carisimo
> 
> ...



muy caro , es mejor paris o bruselas, pero para comprar 5.000 euros o mas, sino no compensa


----------



## un marronazo (7 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> Una duda sobre el oro. En alguno de estos post he leído que comprar oro equivale a retirar liquidez del sistema (quito papelitos de euros), que si una cantidad grande de gente cobra oro los bancos quebrarían. Es eso cierto? Al fin y al cabo, pongamos que yo compro 10000 euros de oro. OK, mi cuenta se ha vaciado de un modo apreciable, pero la cuenta que tiene la tienda de oro en el banco se ha incrementado en la misma cantidad. Hay algún error en mi razonamiento?



la diferencia es que el papelito no vale mas que una deuda a 40 o 50 años, mira este video el dinero es deuda - Google Vídeo


----------



## spheratu (8 Oct 2008)

En andorra se vende oro?


----------



## lucasgrijander (8 Oct 2008)

Sabe alguien, el Sr. Morales u otro, dónde es recomendable comprar oro en Estados Unidos? Y si se puede llevar a España sin problema?

Gracias.


----------



## un marronazo (8 Oct 2008)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Sabe alguien, el Sr. Morales u otro, dónde es recomendable comprar oro en Estados Unidos? Y si se puede llevar a España sin problema?
> 
> Gracias.



en kitco, el problema es la falta de existencias, se están aplicando medidas a nivel global para controlar la venta de oro. es muy escaso


----------



## Holocausto2008 (8 Oct 2008)

¿En Munters y Eurogold en qué estado están las monedas que venden? ¿Han circulado? ¿El estado de una moneda es relevante?

Quiero decir: dentro de un orden, ¿da igual que la moneda esté reluciente y sin usar que que esté algo desgastada?


----------



## un marronazo (8 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> ¿En Munters y Eurogold en qué estado están las monedas que venden? ¿Han circulado? ¿El estado de una moneda es relevante?
> 
> Quiero decir: dentro de un orden, ¿da igual que la moneda esté reluciente y sin usar que que esté algo desgastada?



la moneda vale su peso en oro el valor numismatico es solo para coleccionistas


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2008)

lucasgrijander dijo:


> Sabe alguien, el Sr. Morales u otro, dónde es recomendable comprar oro en Estados Unidos? Y si se puede llevar a España sin problema?
> 
> Gracias.



yo he comprado con Kitco - Gold Precious Metals - Buy Gold Sell Gold, Silver, Platinum - Charts, Graphs, Prices, Quotes, Gold Stocks, Mining Stocks, bullion dealers (correo) y mtbcoins.com (en NYC).
Satisfecho en ambos casos. Tendra que declarar en aduanas si supera los 10,000 dolares (creo). Menos de 1000 dolares y pagara impuestos en NYC, depende del estado. No creo que tenga que pagar nada en aduanas. Informese en aduanas USA y aduanas del pais al que vuelva (hay que tener mala suerte para que le controlen en el aeropuerto de llegada).

para mas infomacion este subforo con opiniones de los "PM dealers" (vendedores de oro).

PM Dealer Feedback - Gold & Silver Forum


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2008)

goldfinger dijo:


> creo que con tu respuesta, me estas diciendo que el estado no tiene encresos de la compra-venta del oro ¿es asi?
> 
> por otra parte, si en europa hay libre trasito de capital entre paises europeos.
> ¿que necesidad hay de comprar anónimamente?
> ...



hay un riesgo no negligible que ante una bancarrota nacional, el estado decida nacionalizar el oro (para obtener divisa con la que comprar petroleo por ejemplo). Como lo harian? vaciando las cajas de seguridad de los bancos (a cambio de su oro le darian billetes inutiles) y demonizando los poseedores del oro, llamandoles acaparadores, especuladores y pederestas. Ofreciendo recompensas a quien conozca alguien que tenga oro y rastreando entre los archivos de los vendedores de oro.


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2008)

goldfinger dijo:


> y si no ocurre eso " que no lo se" yo he visto por ejemplo que en el transcurso de pequeños periodos de tiempo el precio del oro a llegado a tener una diferencia de 200€/oz Esto me lleva a pensar que alguien rapido de mente podria hacer un negocio redondo invirtiendo X miles de euros comprando y vendiendo constantemente.sin ser negocio oficial y sin pagar ni un euro en impuestos.
> 
> alguien puede aclararme algo. gracias.



con el debido respeto, estaba usted borracho cuando escribio eso?


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> en kitco, el problema es la falta de existencias, se están aplicando medidas a nivel global para controlar la venta de oro. es muy escaso



el oro no es escaso, lo que pasa es que escasean las monedas que en su epoca se fundieron en lingotes o joyas. Ahora hay oro en barras de 14 kilos a precio de mercado, pero para las monedas hay que pagar un premium mas elevado.


----------



## Señor Morales (8 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> ¿En Munters y Eurogold en qué estado están las monedas que venden? ¿Han circulado? ¿El estado de una moneda es relevante?
> 
> Quiero decir: dentro de un orden, ¿da igual que la moneda esté reluciente y sin usar que que esté algo desgastada?



las monedas estan usadas la mayoria, pero en buen estado. las monedas de oro 100% (maple y nugget) es importante que no tengan arañazos. En ese caso, pierden algo de valor (ya que cuando las venda munters le quitara algo de costes de fundicion). las monedas de una onza con aleacion de cobre como el kruger, american eagle, britannia, napoleon y sovereign son muy resistentes a arañazos y el estado no es tan importante.

nunca me han colado en munters o eurogold una moneda en mal estado. lo que implica que no las aceptan o bien que aplican un descuento para fundirla (lo que me paso).


----------



## Holocausto2008 (9 Oct 2008)

Correcto. Lo preguntaba porque he observado en E-bay que se venden por ejemplo Krugerrands con un certificado del estado de conservación de la moneda, y piden un precio MUY por encima del de mercado que oferta Munters, por ejemplo.

Si quieres comprar oro como seguro, es absurdo comprar esa moneda, ¿no?. Solo tendría sentido si eres coleccionista y deseas una moneda en perfectísimo estado de conservación, pero el oro que contienen ambas es el mismo.

Conclusión: si quieres comprar oro como seguro, busca monedas en estado razonable de conservación, y entre ellas, la más barata siempre que sean comúnmente reconocidas.

¿Es correcto este razonamiento?


----------



## fmc (9 Oct 2008)

Holocausto2008 dijo:


> Correcto. Lo preguntaba porque he observado en E-bay que se venden por ejemplo Krugerrands con un certificado del estado de conservación de la moneda, y piden un precio MUY por encima del de mercado que oferta Munters, por ejemplo.
> 
> Si quieres comprar oro como seguro, es absurdo comprar esa moneda, ¿no?. Solo tendría sentido si eres coleccionista y deseas una moneda en perfectísimo estado de conservación, pero el oro que contienen ambas es el mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que sí. Una moneda arañada debería compararse en sobreprecio con un lingote ¿no?

Si te da la cartera, te puedes hacer un medallón con ésto...





53cm de diámetro, 3 de grosor y 100kg de oro 
100 Kg Goldmünze, 1.000.000 Can$ 2007, EUR 0.00 --> www.anlagegold24.de

Cambiando un poco de tema. ¿Alguien sabe cómo va el IVA del Paladio? ¿Paga todo al 16%? ¿o es como la plata que paga 16% para lingotes y 7% para monedas?


----------



## manzana (9 Oct 2008)

Buenas tardes:

Una pregunta para los expertos:

Una moneda de 25 pesetas de oro, de Alfonso XII, que pesa 8 gramos, a 14 euros el gramo os parece cara?

Gracias


----------



## elnuevo (9 Oct 2008)

manzana dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Una pregunta para los expertos:
> 
> ...



Depende. Si los 8 gramos de la peseta son de oro es un chollo. Ahora mismo una onza de oro cuesta 650 euros. Una onza son 31.1o gramos. El gramo de oro vale por tanto algo más de 20 euros en el mercado. Si de los 8 gramos no todo fuese oro habría que recalcularlo.


----------



## un marronazo (9 Oct 2008)

manzana dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Una pregunta para los expertos:
> 
> ...



demasiado barata diria yo, no se...:


----------



## Holocausto2008 (9 Oct 2008)

manzana dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Una pregunta para los expertos:
> 
> ...



Tomando la onza de oro a 888$ y un tipo de cambio de 1,366, me sale el gramo a 18,8 euros. Datos a 09/10/2008 a las 18:00

Puedes hacer tu cálculo en Bienvenido a Orlicor SL - Joyeria - Solo Oro al Peso por Hechuras


----------



## eduenca (9 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> Una onza son 32.15 gramos.



Que yo sepa la onza troy (la de las moneditas estas que acaparan las marujas alemanas presas del pánico) pesa 31,10 grs, no 32,15.


----------



## eduenca (9 Oct 2008)

Esto del pánico para comprar oro me recuerda al "_compra hoy, que mañana será más caro y no podrás_" de los pisitoh. Burbujas creo que lo llaman.


----------



## Holocausto2008 (9 Oct 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Esto del pánico para comprar oro me recuerda al "_compra hoy, que mañana será más caro y no podrás_" de los pisitoh. Burbujas creo que lo llaman.



Discrepo. Creo que la mayor parte de los que aquí se plantean comprar oro no pretenden hacerlo como inversión sino como seguro de vida ante un colapso del sistema.

Esa es desde luego mi motivación. No me planteo vender nunca mis monedas de oro. Si luego no pasa nada, les dejaré a mis hijos una bonita colección de monedas de oro y plata.


----------



## manzana (9 Oct 2008)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas....

Vamos, yo creo que esas monedas son de oro de 18 kilates, creo, y los 8 gramos son su peso bruto....

Esos son los parámetros que habría que tener en cuenta en el precio. Vamos que es oro como el de las joyas, lo que pasa que amonedado, que yo creo que siempre se prefiere por eventuales compradores....


----------



## Domin (9 Oct 2008)

manzana dijo:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> Una pregunta para los expertos:
> 
> ...



Hola Manzana, a mi me gusta coleccionar monedas así que te comento. Esa moneda pesa 8,06 gr y es de oro de 900 mls, en este tipo de monedas si esta en buen estado (si esta muy mal a no ser que sea muy rara provablemente no tenga mucho valor numismatico) debes mirar el valor numismatico de la moneda no por el peso de oro ya que ahora mismo mirando el catalogo de monedas esas de 25 pts de Alfonso XII sin curso depende del año, estrellas... te podrían dar desde 150 E por la que menos valor tiene a 30000 E por la que más vale.

Un saludo y espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## manzana (9 Oct 2008)

Muchas gracias Domin!!

La verdad es que ni idea de cómo están, en principio las pensaba comprar sólo por el oro... pero vamos, que no está tan mal entonces el precio por lo que veo, porque por el oro no son caras, y además las compraría más baratas que su valor numismático mínimo.....

Mil gracias de nuevo a todos.....


----------



## Domin (9 Oct 2008)

manzana dijo:


> Muchas gracias Domin!!
> 
> La verdad es que ni idea de cómo están, en principio las pensaba comprar sólo por el oro... pero vamos, que no está tan mal entonces el precio por lo que veo, porque por el oro no son caras, y además las compraría más baratas que su valor numismático mínimo.....
> 
> Mil gracias de nuevo a todos.....



Muchas denadas, pero ten en cuenta que el valor que yo te e puesto de esa moneda es *sin curso* en cuanto que tenga el más minimo uso ya vale un % menos ya depende de lo bien que este la moneda. Y otra cosa ten en cuenta que son de 900 mls y los lingotes de oro son de 999 mls, osea que al precio del oro no es lo mismo 8 gr de oro 900 mls que 8 gr de oro 999 mls.

Un saludo


----------



## elnuevo (12 Oct 2008)

Hola
Tengo hecho un pedido en anlagegold.de y en el e-mail que me enviaron confirmando el pedido pone lo siguiente:

Porto, Verpackung und Versicherung:

Blablabla....
*Bitte geben Sie bei Bestellungen aus dem Ausland (innerhalb EU) Ihre UID-Nummer oder eine Lieferadresse in Deutschland an! Andernfalls kann eine erhöhte Umsatzsteuer anfallen. *

Significa esto que para un pedido desde el extranjero (en mi caso resido en Inglaterra) debo darles el número de DNI porque en caso contrario puede aplicarse un IVA diferente? Me lo podría traducir alguien que sepa algo más de alemán que yo?


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo hecho un pedido en anlagegold.de y en el e-mail que me enviaron confirmando el pedido pone lo siguiente:
> 
> Porto, Verpackung und Versicherung:
> ...



A ver si cuando te lo envien comentas como te a ido, lo que a tardado..., que yo estoy interesado en pedir. Y otra cosilla ¿tienes nociones de aleman o lo has hecho a base de diccionario y intuicion?


----------



## elnuevo (12 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> A ver si cuando te lo envien comentas como te a ido, lo que a tardado..., que yo estoy interesado en pedir. Y otra cosilla ¿tienes nociones de aleman o lo has hecho a base de diccionario y intuicion?



He estudiado alemán y he estado allí en bastantes ocasiones. De todos modos el modo de pedir es muy intuitivo. Vete clikando en lo que quieras para ponerlo en la cesta de la compra y una vez que pulsas el "Zur Kasse gehen" te salen varias opciones. Lo más fácil es irte a la última (C, compra sin registrarte).
Los campos obligatorios a cubrir son: 
* Vorname Nombre
* Name Apellido	
* Straße / * Hausnummer Calle y número
* PLZ Código postal
* Ort Ciudad
* Land País (Spanien)

Abajo vuelves a tener lo mismo. Esto es sólo por si quieres que te lo envíen a una dirección diferente a la dirección de la cuenta
Te envían un e.mail con un número de cuenta y un IBAN y vas al banco a hacer la transferencia. 
Espero que te haya sido útil


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> He estudiado alemán y he estado allí en bastantes ocasiones. De todos modos el modo de pedir es muy intuitivo. Vete clikando en lo que quieras para ponerlo en la cesta de la compra y una vez que pulsas el "Zur Kasse gehen" te salen varias opciones. Lo más fácil es irte a la última (C, compra sin registrarte).
> Los campos obligatorios a cubrir son:
> * Vorname Nombre
> * Name Apellido
> ...



Pues muchas gracias me has sido muy util, ahora cuanto tenga un rato me voy a poner a trastear a ver como me manejo con la pagina, despues de que te manden el mail y que hayas echo el ingreso tienes que hacer algun tramite mas con ellos o ya solo es esperar a que te llegue el pedido.

Otra cosa sabes si te cobra tu banco por hacer la transferencia al numero de cuenta que te den.


----------



## fmc (12 Oct 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> Hola
> Tengo hecho un pedido en anlagegold.de y en el e-mail que me enviaron confirmando el pedido pone lo siguiente:
> 
> Porto, Verpackung und Versicherung:
> ...



No creo que te apliquen un tipo de IVA diferente porque el oro no lleva IVA ¿no? Supongo que más bien tendrá que ver con la identificación obligatoria de los movimientos grandes (no sólo en oro, en cualquier operación intracomunitaria).

Acerca del oro, me ha comentado mi padre que un conocido suyo fue a Córdoba a comprar directamente a los joyeros.... ¿sabéis si aplican mucho recargo en lingotes o monedas sobre spot?


----------



## elnuevo (12 Oct 2008)

Os fiariais de esta página?
http://www.backfunshop.de/200/***-b...&hauptseite=detail.htm&bnr=AKO3008S&PKEY=FD95
Vende monedas de 1 kg de plata baratas. Pero no veo ninguno de los certificados habituales para comprar seguro


----------



## Domin (12 Oct 2008)

fmc dijo:


> No creo que te apliquen un tipo de IVA diferente porque el oro no lleva IVA ¿no? Supongo que más bien tendrá que ver con la identificación obligatoria de los movimientos grandes (no sólo en oro, en cualquier operación intracomunitaria).
> 
> Acerca del oro, me ha comentado mi padre que un conocido suyo fue a Córdoba a comprar directamente a los joyeros.... ¿sabéis si aplican mucho recargo en lingotes o monedas sobre spot?



Hola yo soy de Cordoba y te voy a comentar le que me dijo un hombre que trabaja en mi curro, me dijo que el habia estado haciendo negocios con la joyeria y ya no se si me dijo que lo habia visto o que se lo habian contado, pero valla a lo que voy decia que el oro a un tanto por ciento determinado se puede mezclar me parece que era con laton y que no se nota nada, cuando te das cuenta es cuando lo fundes y como el laton se evapora antes de un lingote de oro de un kilo te quedas por ejemplo con 750 gr, asi que ya os digo yo que no os fijeis mucho de comprar un lingote sin ningun tipo de documento oficial que garantize que ese oro es de verdad oro de 999 mls y de la cantidad comprada.

De todas formas esto es algo que me contaron y que no se con certeza, asi que si alguien sabe mas de este tema que nos cuente.


----------



## Paisaje (12 Oct 2008)

*No dan abasto...*

Cotilleando en la página de OroDirect se puede leer un banner en rojo:

Debido a la gran cantidad de pedidos, llamadas telefónicas y consultas, tenemos dificultades para atender de manera personal cada uno de dichos contactos. Por tanto, en este momento estamos ampliando nuestra estructura de ventas lo más rápido posible a fin de atender y procesar todas nuestras órdenes de compra a tiempo. En tal sentido, dentro de lo posible, solicitamos que por favor utilicen también nuestra tienda online para realizar sus pedidos. Disculpen las molestias.

:


----------



## un marronazo (13 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Hola yo soy de Cordoba y te voy a comentar le que me dijo un hombre que trabaja en mi curro, me dijo que el habia estado haciendo negocios con la joyeria y ya no se si me dijo que lo habia visto o que se lo habian contado, pero valla a lo que voy decia que el oro a un tanto por ciento determinado se puede mezclar me parece que era con laton y que no se nota nada, cuando te das cuenta es cuando lo fundes y como el laton se evapora antes de un lingote de oro de un kilo te quedas por ejemplo con 750 gr, asi que ya os digo yo que no os fijeis mucho de comprar un lingote sin ningun tipo de documento oficial que garantize que ese oro es de verdad oro de 999 mls y de la cantidad comprada.
> 
> De todas formas esto es algo que me contaron y que no se con certeza, asi que si alguien sabe mas de este tema que nos cuente.



si, efectivamente está pasando esto, si no eres un experto te la pueden colar, hay bastantes timos en esto


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Hola yo soy de Cordoba y te voy a comentar le que me dijo un hombre que trabaja en mi curro, me dijo que el habia estado haciendo negocios con la joyeria y ya no se si me dijo que lo habia visto o que se lo habian contado, pero valla a lo que voy decia que el oro a un tanto por ciento determinado se puede mezclar me parece que era con laton y que no se nota nada, cuando te das cuenta es cuando lo fundes y como el laton se evapora antes de un lingote de oro de un kilo te quedas por ejemplo con 750 gr, asi que ya os digo yo que no os fijeis mucho de comprar un lingote sin ningun tipo de documento oficial que garantize que ese oro es de verdad oro de 999 mls y de la cantidad comprada.
> 
> De todas formas esto es algo que me contaron y que no se con certeza, asi que si alguien sabe mas de este tema que nos cuente.



Tú no has oido hablar de Arquímedes ¿verdad?


----------



## fmc (13 Oct 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Hola yo soy de Cordoba y te voy a comentar le que me dijo un hombre que trabaja en mi curro, me dijo que el habia estado haciendo negocios con la joyeria y ya no se si me dijo que lo habia visto o que se lo habian contado, pero valla a lo que voy decia que el oro a un tanto por ciento determinado se puede mezclar me parece que era con laton y que no se nota nada, cuando te das cuenta es cuando lo fundes y como el laton se evapora antes de un lingote de oro de un kilo te quedas por ejemplo con 750 gr, asi que ya os digo yo que no os fijeis mucho de comprar un lingote sin ningun tipo de documento oficial que garantize que ese oro es de verdad oro de 999 mls y de la cantidad comprada.
> 
> De todas formas esto es algo que me contaron y que no se con certeza, asi que si alguien sabe mas de este tema que nos cuente.



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

En lo de rebajar la pureza, digo yo que para eso están los lingotes marcados por empresas de renombre. Si lo refunden para rebajarle la pureza no creo que sea fácil reproducir los grabados... aunque la verdad es que es el trabajo de los joyeros 

Supongo que como en todos los sectores habrá piratas y joyeros de reputación contrastada....


----------



## ee5348z (13 Oct 2008)

Alguien puede decirme si esto es Plata Pura, parece una piedra.



Me la ofrecen, quisiera saber si es plata pura 999/1000.


----------



## ee5348z (13 Oct 2008)

Alguien ha comprado en Proaurum.

No me dejan hacer el pedido, luego de confirmar la forma de envio para la confirmación final me sale esto:

Die Abholadresse darf sich nicht im Ausland befinden.

Alguien que sepa de Aleman me puede explicar que significa porque no se entiende. Obviamente yo no lo se.


----------



## fmc (13 Oct 2008)

ee5348z dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado en Proaurum.
> 
> No me dejan hacer el pedido, luego de confirmar la forma de envio para la confirmación final me sale esto:
> 
> ...



A ver si esta respuesta te depeja tus dudas 



logistik@proaurum.de dijo:


> Dear Mr. X,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Oct 2008)

ee5348z dijo:


> Alguien puede decirme si esto es Plata Pura, parece una piedra.
> 
> 
> 
> Me la ofrecen, quisiera saber si es plata pura 999/1000.



Es lo que pone en el lingote ¿no?

¿Que quieres que hagamos un analisis de pureza con la foto?

Pidele al vendedor el certificado. En general vienen con él.

Por otra parte el color es de plata vieja. No le veo nada raro.


----------



## elias2 (14 Oct 2008)

esto es el hilo del oro.....hay que reflotar el hilo oficial de la plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Oct 2008)

Cuidadito con los anuncios de venta de monedas de oro en Segundamano. Hay uno intentando timar al personal. Ahora le estoy tocando los cojones pidiéndole el certificado de garantía del Panda (a ver si me lo falsifica en chino je,je,je,...)

Canadiense Maple Leaf 1 OZ. Moneda de oro en Barcelona - Segundamano.es

Justin Rivera, justin38rivera@hotmail.com

1987 Panda moneda de oro en Madrid - Segundamano.es

Bruce Rivera, brucerivera43@hotmail.com


Si buscáis en Google el email os saldrá por algunos foros.


----------



## Neuston (15 Oct 2008)

Hola, soy muy nuevo por aquí, en primer lugar saludos a todos.

Ahora la pregunta (si es estupida, no me deis muy fuerte ):

En la pagina anlagegold24, de la que se habla en este hilo, comprar lingotes de 10 gr. de oro sale en 239.08 euros por otro lado lingotes de 100 gr 2435,70 euros. 
No entiendo como puede salir más barato comprar 10 lingotes de 10gr que uno de 100gr. Igual es que estoy algo atoallado...¿?


----------



## Platadirect (16 Oct 2008)

*Platadirect.com*



elias2 dijo:


> Podeis comprar en orodirect, otro sitio yo no conozco



Tambien puedes hechar un vistazo a PlataDirect: Bienvenidos a Oro y Plata direct


----------



## elias2 (16 Oct 2008)

Neuston dijo:


> Hola, soy muy nuevo por aquí, en primer lugar saludos a todos.
> 
> Ahora la pregunta (si es estupida, no me deis muy fuerte ):
> 
> ...



Eso es muy raro, no puede ser....


----------



## Platadirect (16 Oct 2008)

jaws dijo:


> nadie sabe sobre comprarlo en belgica y traerlo en avion?
> 
> O envían munters o eurogold a españa?
> 
> Y como se paga si envían?



PlataDirect: Bienvenidos a Oro y Plata direct nos encargamos de todo relacionado con inversión de plata y oro.


----------



## wolfy (17 Oct 2008)

Platadirect dijo:


> PlataDirect: Bienvenidos a Oro y Plata direct nos encargamos de todo relacionado con inversión de plata y oro.



Juas Juas Juas!!!!

y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????

Por cierto, ha sido un coñazo buscaros. ¿porque no haceis como cualquier empresa solvente y os mostrais directamente en Who is???? Algo que Ocultar????

Platadirect.com >> EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 

.: Denominación: EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 
.: Domicilio Social: CALLE CONQUISTADOR, 2 
.: Localidad: 07001 PALMA ( BALEARES ) 
.: Forma Jurídica: SOCIEDAD LIMITADA 
.: Actividad: Servicios relativos a la propiedad inmobiliaria y a la propiedad industrial 
.: Objeto Social: LA INTERMEDIACION EN LA COMPRA, VENTA Y ARRENDAMIENTO DE TERRENOS, ASI COMO COMPRA, VENTA, CONSTRUCCION O ARRENDAMIENTO DE INMUEBLES O PARTE DE LOS MISMOS OPERANDO POR CUENTA DE TERCEROS. AGENCIA DE PUBLICIDAD.

Por cierto quien pueda ver su estado de cuentas va a Flipar!!!!!

Los datos aqui mostrados han sido obtenidos del Registro Mercantil Todo 100% Legal y de dominio publico (Por si hay mosqueo)


----------



## andion (17 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Juas Juas Juas!!!!
> 
> y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????
> 
> ...



No jodamos......


----------



## wolfy (17 Oct 2008)

andion dijo:


> No jodamos......



Pues si quieres te digo como ha sido encontrarlos, porque taban ex-condiditos los jodios


----------



## andion (17 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Pues si quieres te digo como ha sido encontrarlos, porque taban ex-condiditos los jodios



Pues ya me dirás como, porque estoy intentando hacerlo y no lo consigo.


----------



## wolfy (17 Oct 2008)

andion dijo:


> Pues ya me dirás como, porque estoy intentando hacerlo y no lo consigo.



Tienes un Privado


----------



## elias2 (17 Oct 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Pues si quieres te digo como ha sido encontrarlos, porque taban ex-condiditos los jodios



Pero que pasa que los ladrilleros se reconvierten al oro???? yo alucino...

¿como has podido saberlo?


----------



## un marronazo (17 Oct 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Pero que pasa que los ladrilleros se reconvierten al oro???? yo alucino...
> 
> ¿como has podido saberlo?



ha sido sencillo.... juas yo a estos no les compro ni harta de vino


----------



## wolfy (17 Oct 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Pero que pasa que los ladrilleros se reconvierten al oro???? yo alucino...
> 
> ¿como has podido saberlo?



Elias2 Tienes un Privado


----------



## Fernan (18 Oct 2008)

*Hola A Todos*

Hola, soy nuevo...estoy intentando escribir un mensaje.


----------



## Fernan (18 Oct 2008)

*Viajar Al Extranjero*

Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?


¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?

NECESITO CONSEJO de alguien que haya visitado esos lugares

MUCHAS GRACIAS.


----------



## andion (18 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?
> ...



holaaaaa.
pero si ya has comprado en oro direct...
Cuánto tienes pensado comprar? mas o menos......quizás no te salga a cuenta hacer el viaje.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?
> ...



dicen que no hay, yo lo que pienso es que es muy raro que no tengan,y que pongan a la vez cotizaciones.
yo,para no darme el viaje de valde por si vas y no hay,estoy tirandome a por la plata


----------



## Fernan (19 Oct 2008)

andion dijo:


> holaaaaa.
> pero si ya has comprado en oro direct...
> Cuánto tienes pensado comprar? mas o menos......quizás no te salga a cuenta hacer el viaje.




Tenia pensado traerme un kilo en el bolsillo delatero derecho y otro en el izquierdo..... si me llega lo mismo me meto otro lingote en el bolsillo de atras...

Comprar plata es un rollo con eso de los impuestos.

CIODE vende oro... pero tambien se pasa con los precios.

Lo mejor para conseguir oro va a ser robarlo de alguna joyería.


----------



## andion (19 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Tenia pensado traerme un kilo en el bolsillo delatero derecho y otro en el izquierdo..... si me llega lo mismo me meto otro lingote en el bolsillo de atras...
> 
> Comprar plata es un rollo con eso de los impuestos.
> 
> ...



Entonces sí que te sale a cuenta el viaje....
Bien, aunque en ciode está más barato que en orodirect, creo que se quedáron sin existencias..........
Tiogilito o Sr morales podrán orientarte más que yo, que no soy un experto.
Lo de robarlo en las joyerías.....como que no, que bastante tienen ya los pobres, que no ganan para sustos..... pero puedes probar a robar un banco, o pedir pasta, como Enric Durán, y comprarlo en e-bay.
También puedes mirar en una página extranjera, que aún les queda algo....aunque tardan lo suyo, con tanto pedido como tienen, y van a piñón.
Si tiras de traductor automático, puedes comprar en Goldbarren --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de, que a fecha de hoy, creo que no han actualizado precios........ya que el oro ha bajado.
Pero para tres kilitos de oro, pues sí que merece la pena el viajecito.......pero ......¿y si vas y no tienen?...mejor llama primero.
Los mejores sitios, los verás por aquí posteados.
Y pensar que 2 veces que he estado en Bélgica, y sólo me he traído chocolate............(de comer).....en Holanda, de fumar.


----------



## Fernan (19 Oct 2008)

*ALL I NEED IS GOLD .... (como decían los Legendarios Beatles)*



andion dijo:


> Entonces sí que te sale a cuenta el viaje....
> Bien, aunque en ciode está más barato que en orodirect, creo que se quedáron sin existencias..........
> Tiogilito o Sr morales podrán orientarte más que yo, que no soy un experto.
> Lo de robarlo en las joyerías.....como que no, que bastante tienen ya los pobres, que no ganan para sustos..... pero puedes probar a robar un banco, o pedir pasta, como Enric Durán, y comprarlo en e-bay.
> ...







¿Llamarles por telefono? jejeje...... ¿y que digo?

que yo sepa por telefono aun no se puede uno comunicar por mimica.... :o

Cuando conteste alguien al telefono le digo: "*All i need is GOLD*"


----------



## andion (19 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> ¿Llamarles por telefono? jejeje...... ¿y que digo?
> 
> que yo sepa por telefono aun no se puede uno comunicar por mimica.... :o
> 
> Cuando conteste alguien al telefono le digo: "*All i need is GOLD*"



Pues entonces solo te queda la opción de robar un banco, y comprar en e-bay.


----------



## andion (19 Oct 2008)

Ah, y lo que decían los beatles era " all i need is love"
Pero eso no se compra con dinero.
Y no me vengas con que en la casa de campo venden de eso.


----------



## ee5348z (21 Oct 2008)

Tengo 100 onzas Filarmonicas para vender.
Si a alguien le interesa, que me envie un privado, el precio es 1530 € más gastos de envio (generalmente entre 10 y 15 €).

Si alguien esta interesado que me envie un privado.



Lo pienso sacar en Ebay pero primero lo pongo aqui por si alguien lo desea, vivo en España.

En Ebay lo sacare por 1600 € por la comisión de venta y la comisión de publicación de anuncio. Podeis ver las comisiones de Ebay ustedes mismos.

Y todavia si lo vendo con Paypal otra comisión parecida a la de venta.


Si alguien desea las 100 Filarmonicas de 1 oz, Plata 0,999, Año 2008, que me envie un Privado o a mi email: ee5349z@yahoo.es


----------



## ee5348z (21 Oct 2008)

Viendo la cantidad de gente que ha solicitado las filarmonicas, os informo que también tengo en venta las sgtes. monedas de oro:

Austria 1892 4 Gld Gold Coin 3,23 gr

Austria 1915 20 Koronas Gold Coin 6,78 gr

Si alguien esta interesado enviarme un MP o email a ee5349z@yahoo.es


----------



## mencho (21 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?
> ...



Bueno... ¿Que ofreces a cambio del viaje? ¿Vas a pagar por la compañia en monedas de oro o en latas de atun? Dependiendo del plan, yo te acompaño, te enseño la ciudad, te llevo a Munters ... (si quieres hasta te llevo al barrio rojo de Bruselas que no es tan conocido como el de Amsterdam pero tiene su gracia tambien ).


----------



## segundaresidencia (21 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?
> ...



yo no he ido, si supìese que hay stock sin problema ,lo mismo nos acercabamos unos dias, asi tambien conociamos la ciudad,pero como no se si habra, me quedo aqui y ya esta, de todas maneras si vas, que cada persona no lleve mas de 10.000 euros,sino tienes que rellenar un formulario de hacienda, tambien podrias llevar una visa oro  y liarte alli a sacar pasta, me dijeron en hacienda,que el unico pero es llevar mas de 10.000 euros por persona,pero que el oro es una mercancia que tiene libre circulacion por europa(el tio lo fue a preguntar,el no estaba muy seguro),si sabeis algo mas lo decis,perotio ,no se te ocurra hacer un viaje con ningun desconocido, no me jodas.............


----------



## janSolo (21 Oct 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Hola a todos, después del sablazo que me han propinado los de "ORO DIRECT" estoy decidido a viajar al extranjero para gastar unos ahorrillos en oro. He visto que Munters y Eurogold tiene buenos precios ¿la única forma de comprarles es visitándoles personalmente? ¿donde está eso? ¿se habla español por esos sitios? Si voy en coche (pa evitar que piten las alarmas del aeropuerto) .... salgo de MÁLAGA y cuando llegue a los Pirineos ... ¿?¿?¿?
> 
> 
> ¿Se ofrece alguien que sepa hablar extranjero a venir conmigo?
> ...



Hola Fernan,

Yo estuve haciendo calculos con ViaMichelin: Maps, route planner, route finder, UK maps, European maps, hotel booking, travel guides y me salian 12 horas de ida y 12 horas de vuelta (origen Barcelona). Y si le pones el tipo de coche y si quieres ir mas rapido o mas lento, te da una estimacion en combustible y peajes.

Tu tienes unas 20 horas de ida (2100 km) y otro tanto de vuelta. Unos 500 euros mas comidas y hoteles (hotel Etap a unos 40 euros la noche)

Al final, para el poco oro que iba a comprar, casi que no me salia rentable, teniendo en cuenta la paliza de coche. Pero si tienes en cuenta que te puedes ahorrar unos 5.000 euros el kilo, tu mismo 

Les envie un mail a ver si tenian existencias pero no recibi respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## elclubdelalucha (21 Oct 2008)

*Si, en efecto para ir al extranjero es mejor juntarse*

Me alegra ver que hay alguien que lo propone, yo ya creé un hilo específico para eso y se rieron de mi diciendo que si era un ALbano-Kosovar que lo que quería era desvalijar a los que íbamos.
en efecto, no me metería con cualquiera a ese viaje, por lo menos le pediría un certificado de antecedentes penales.
Yo por mi trabajo me puedo escapar desde madrid en avión casi cualquier dia, me ofrecería para compraroslo, tan solo tendriais que pagar la parte proporcional del billete (la cuestión es economizar para comprarme mi oro) : en Paris o En Bruselas. Tambien en Londres le tengo echado el ojo a un sitio con buena pinta. De idiomas no tengo problema, ingles perfecto. 
El problema principal es el pago, esta claro. La cuestión seria buscar la forma de "aseguraros" que yo no hago como el dioni y me largo con vuestra pasta o vuestro oro. Y luego que pasa si me roban a mi? esta claro que la desconfianza del ser humano es el principal obstáculo para hacer esto.

Yo para pequeñas cantidades os puedo ofrecer lo siguiente:
1)pagais por anticipado vuestra parte proporcional de mi billete.
2)hago el viaje y desde paris o desde bruselas os digo el oro que hay y las cantidades y precio
3)Segun lo que que querais, lo compro con mi dinero y os lo traigo o bien os lo envio asegurado desde allí (gastos por vuestra cuenta).

¿que os parece? ¿alguien conoce alguna alternativa mejor?


----------



## PutinReloaded (21 Oct 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Me alegra ver que hay alguien que lo propone, yo ya creé un hilo específico para eso y se rieron de mi diciendo que si era un ALbano-Kosovar que lo que quería era desvalijar a los que íbamos.
> en efecto, no me metería con cualquiera a ese viaje, por lo menos le pediría un certificado de antecedentes penales.
> Yo por mi trabajo me puedo escapar desde madrid en avión casi cualquier dia, me ofrecería para compraroslo, tan solo tendriais que pagar la parte proporcional del billete (la cuestión es economizar para comprarme mi oro) : en Paris o En Bruselas. Tambien en Londres le tengo echado el ojo a un sitio con buena pinta. De idiomas no tengo problema, ingles perfecto.
> El problema principal es el pago, esta claro. La cuestión seria buscar la forma de "aseguraros" que yo no hago como el dioni y me largo con vuestra pasta o vuestro oro. Y luego que pasa si me roban a mi? esta claro que la desconfianza del ser humano es el principal obstáculo para hacer esto.
> ...



Hay un pequeño problema....

Ninguna de las tiendas habituales y bancos habituales disponene de oro para vender al público. La situación es inaudita y nunca antes se había dado en toda la historia del negocio.


----------



## deimon (21 Oct 2008)

Saludos!

Estoy planeando un viaje a Londres.Me pregunto si alguien sabe de un lugar fiable para comprar allí lingotes de oro de 1kg y si es posible facturarlo en el avión sin problemas(salvo el riesgo lógico a que le pierdan la maleta..).


----------



## janSolo (21 Oct 2008)

deimon dijo:


> Saludos!
> 
> Estoy planeando un viaje a Londres.Me pregunto si alguien sabe de un lugar fiable para comprar allí lingotes de oro de 1kg y si es posible facturarlo en el avión sin problemas(salvo el riesgo lógico a que le pierdan la maleta..).



Riesgo a que te pierdan la maleta??? La maleta va contigo en cabina, tu no la facturas!

Por mucho que el oro no pague IVA, que haya libre circulacion y todo eso, dado que hay un limite de 10.000 para pasar de un pais a otro... no hay tambien el mismo limite equivalente en oro? Es decir, un lingote de 500g, que ahora mismo esta a menos de 10.000, perfecto. Pero... puedes llevar 2 kg de oro encima???

A ver si alguien con experiencia de primera mano nos lo puede explicar.

Supongo que por eso es mas popular el viaje en coche: por mucho que haya un limite de 10mil euros, eso en billetes de 500 ocupa bien poco. Y el oro lo mismo. Y no tienes que dar explicaciones a nadie.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 Oct 2008)

deimon dijo:


> Saludos!
> 
> Estoy planeando un viaje a Londres.Me pregunto si alguien sabe de un lugar fiable para comprar allí lingotes de oro de 1kg y si es posible facturarlo en el avión sin problemas(salvo el riesgo lógico a que le pierdan la maleta..).




Olvidate. No hay lingotes de 1Kg disponibles en ningún sitio. Hay que pagarlos y tardan en traerlos. Yo no os recomendaría comprar ahora, y menos en Orodirect. Está carísimo. En París puedes encargar el lingote de 1Kg por 3000 o 4000 euros menos que en Orodirect :

Si alguien quiere alguna moneda y está en Madrid que me lo diga (mp) y se las traigo. Pero nada de kilos. Un par de monedas por cabeza, que no me dedico a esto.


----------



## goldfinger (21 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Olvidate. No hay lingotes de 1Kg disponibles en ningún sitio. Hay que pagarlos y tardan en traerlos. Yo no os recomendaría comprar ahora, y menos en Orodirect. Está carísimo. En París puedes encargar el lingote de 1Kg por 3000 o 4000 euros menos que en Orodirect :
> 
> Si alguien quiere alguna moneda y está en Madrid que me lo diga (mp) y se las traigo. Pero nada de kilos. Un par de monedas por cabeza, que no me dedico a esto.



en paris se puede comprar?
di por favor el sitio . web o tlf, direccion
gracias


----------



## champion (21 Oct 2008)

*Portaloro.com*

Hola,

quizas os interese saber que hemos creado la pagina PortalOro - Inicio para dar informacion sobre monedas y lingotes de oro y plata.

un saludo
alex


----------



## ee5348z (22 Oct 2008)

Tengo 100 onzas Filarmonicas para vender.
Si a alguien le interesa, que me envie un privado, el precio es 1530 € más gastos de envio (generalmente entre 10 y 15 €).

Si alguien esta interesado que me envie un privado.



Lo pienso sacar en Ebay pero primero lo pongo aqui por si alguien lo desea, vivo en España.

En Ebay lo sacare por 1600 € por la comisión de venta y la comisión de publicación de anuncio. Podeis ver las comisiones de Ebay ustedes mismos.

Y todavia si lo vendo con Paypal otra comisión parecida a la de venta.


Si alguien desea las 100 Filarmonicas de 1 oz, Plata 0,999, Año 2008, que me envie un Privado o a mi email: ee5349z@yahoo.es

Si alguien desea cantidades sueltas o diferentes monedas mandadme un MP o un email. ee5349z@yahoo.es


----------



## andion (22 Oct 2008)

Esto parece un mercadillo.......
Paaaaaaayooo, ven pacá payo, que ti vi a enseña unas philarmónicas, y unos lingootesssss.


----------



## manelic77 (24 Oct 2008)

Probad en CIODE. Muy recomendable.


----------



## Akita (24 Oct 2008)

manelic77 dijo:


> Probad en CIODE. Muy recomendable.



Y muy cara.


----------



## merche400 (25 Oct 2008)

Akita dijo:


> Y muy cara.



El tamaño sí importa. 





Palet repleto de lingotes de 1000OZ a 0'65$ sobre spot


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (27 Oct 2008)

Yo he comprado 1/2 kg en CIODE


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (27 Oct 2008)

Es un acto de Fé. Lo pagas por transferencia OMF y no tienes nada, solo el compromiso de un E-Mail que dice que en 3 semanas te lo mandan. Acojona.


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (27 Oct 2008)

Asusta menos ir en un dia Bruselas a por el lingote y no pagas tanto como aqui


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Oct 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Asusta menos ir en un dia Bruselas a por el lingote y no pagas tanto como aqui



yo he comprado (poco ,la verdad ) en ciode , y me fui a por ello,a los dos o tres dias,pasé de esperar,la verdad es que ahora si me fio,pero el primer pedido estaba acojonao :


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (28 Oct 2008)

Tu fuiste a por el, pero a mi me han dado un plazo de entrega de tres semanas, espero que sean legales


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Oct 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Tu fuiste a por el, pero a mi me han dado un plazo de entrega de tres semanas, espero que sean legales



yo fui a recoger,pero esto antes del"boom" este de la gente de liarse a comprar,pero si hablas con el diselo,porque te da cualquiera de las dos opciones,¿no te dio la posibilidad de ir a por ello??
si es legal el tio,la verdad


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (28 Oct 2008)

Si, si me dio la opción, me tranquiliza que me digas que es legal, por que el procedimiento de compra es un tanto raro


----------



## Construccion_basta_ya (28 Oct 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Yo he comprado 1/2 kg en CIODE



Pero, entonces,... hay o no hay lingotes..?. Nuestro Putinreloaded y otras referencias dicen que están agotadas las existencias hasta dentro de mucho....

Por cierto, en CIODE, si la entrega es a varias semanas, el precio es el que se negocia en el momento de la compra (transferencia). ¿Y si el precio cambia en ese tiempo (para arriba o para abajo)? ¿se ajusta a partir de cierto porcentaje o santa rita rita?

Y cuanto cargan en el banco por una de esas transferencias OMF?


----------



## rosonero (29 Oct 2008)

La verdad es que mirando en CIODE, 750 euros el kruger rand, 715 en Alemania Goldmünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de .La diferencia no es tan abismal como con Orodirect, 889 € cuando tienen. Aunque todos están lejísimos de los 625 euros de http://www.munters.be/servlet/Home, lástima del viajecito hasta Bruselas.

Sin embargo, volviendo a CIODE, las monedas de plata de una onza tipo filarmónica carísimas como en orodirect, 22 eurazos.

Quería comparar también los lingotes pero en la web alemana no hya de 1/2 kg ni de 1 kg solo tienen de 1/4 hacia abajo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (29 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Sin embargo, volviendo a CIODE, las monedas de plata de una onza tipo filarmónica carísimas como en orodirect, 22 eurazos.
> (



yo creo que tienen monedas de plata,pero por tener surtido de todo,no creo que para el sea su negocio principal ,su "category killer" es el oro, en lingotes y monedas


----------



## elclubdelalucha (29 Oct 2008)

*Para quienes quieren oro barato*

A finales de la semana que viene tendré monedas y lingotes pequeños a muy buen precio, mejoro cualquier oferta de robodirect y similares, interesados dejarme un correo y hablamos de cantidad "encargada" para ir planificando.
Oro garantizado, comprado a mayorista en Bruselas, solo cobro sobre lo que me cuesta lo justo para pagarme el viaje y la estancia


----------



## Señor Morales (29 Oct 2008)

goldfinger dijo:


> en paris se puede comprar?
> di por favor el sitio . web o tlf, direccion
> gracias



en la rue vivianne en paris, mire en google.... llame antes por si hay existencias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Oct 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Sin embargo, volviendo a CIODE, las monedas de plata de una onza tipo filarmónica carísimas como en orodirect, 22 eurazos.



En Robodirect las acaban de bajar a 16 euros. Se ve que no las venden...

Por cierto, que parece que ya no tienen lingotes de 1Kg. En París el lingote está a menos de 20.000 y por aquí la gente pagando más de 24.000. No me lo puedo creer.:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 Oct 2008)

Los de Robodirect están pelaos !

Parecen poco profesionales. Yo si sé donde encontrar lingotes de 1 Kg ahora mismo...y 4000 euros más baratos que los suyos...

http://www.orodirect.es/inicio.html



> Estimado Cliente:
> 
> La situación del mercado mundial de oro físico ha llegado a un punto crítico. A fecha 23 de Octubre 2008, nuestro proveedor, el fundidor suizo Argor-Heraeus, nos ha informado que NO pueden aceptar nuevos pedidos de lingotes de oro hasta la 2ª semana de Enero 2009 (por favor haga clic para ver el mensaje).
> 
> ...


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Robodirect las acaban de bajar a 16 euros. Se ve que no las venden...



fijate a 22 euros, eso es porque en ciode no las quiere vender, o robodirect.es ,que esos creo que estan vendiendo todo.
mira; las monedas de plata del bde de 12 euros,tienen 16,65 gr osea media onza, la onza saldira a 24 euros ¿no? con esa diferencia,la gente se tira a saco a por las del bde de 12 euros


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (30 Oct 2008)

Para El Club De La Lucha: El Oro Que Vas A Comprar Es De Eurogold(bruselas)?
Cual Es El Procedimiento Para Comprarte El Oro?
Que Garantias Ofreces De Tu Servicio?
Cual Es Tu Comision Por 1 Kg?. En Dinero, No %


----------



## elclubdelalucha (30 Oct 2008)

*respuesta a good delivery*

Para Good Delivery
No voy a ir a Eurogold, El oro sera parisino o Belga, estaré en las dos ciudades y pillaré lo que pueda, segun vea precio y segun la disponiblidad de mi "mayorista de referencia".
No creo que te pueda traer un kg, para eso hay lista de espera, dependerá de cuanta gente me encargue, claro. 
En cuanto a mi comisión, aun no esta fijado del todo, pero hazte a la idea de que será la mitad de lo que te cobre el mas barato en España, pues ya te digo que a mi transporte y viaje me salen gratis, con lo cual puedo mejorar cualquier oferta.
Para comprar: te lo envio desde madrid a donde quieras (portes y seguro de tu cuenta). A mi solo me tienes que pagar mi comisión.


----------



## segundaresidencia (30 Oct 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Para Good Delivery
> No voy a ir a Eurogold, El oro sera parisino o Belga, estaré en las dos ciudades y pillaré lo que pueda, segun vea precio y segun la disponiblidad de mi "mayorista de referencia".



con todos mis respetos ,hay algo que no cuadra,si el oro sera belga o lo compras en munters o en eurogold,que estan a menos de 500 metros,no entiendo el no ir a eurogold
eurogold






munters






cada cual que haga lo que quiera,pero hacer negocios con alguien que no conoces,se ha dado de alta en el foro para exclusivamente hacer negocio,y para cantidades tan gordas,yo me lo pensaria muy mucho,la verdad.
es mejor cojer un avion tu solito a bruselas a ver que pillas(llamando antes,por si no tienen), yo para ahorrar 25 euros en cada moneda,lo compro en sitios que me den confi ,como ciode,que ademas, al joaquin si le compras muchas monedas,te puede tocar algo el precio.
que conste que no tengo npi de esto,lo que se ,es gracias a este foro,lo de no fiarme de nadie ,lo he aprendido a lo largo de mi vida .
saludos


----------



## janSolo (31 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> En Robodirect las acaban de bajar a 16 euros. Se ve que no las venden...
> 
> Por cierto, que parece que ya no tienen lingotes de 1Kg. En París el lingote está a menos de 20.000 y por aquí la gente pagando más de 24.000. No me lo puedo creer.:



Si, si, 16... mas IVA, no lo olvidemos, y se ponen a mas de 18.50!


----------



## Pillao (31 Oct 2008)

Listado de productos:

Panda 1 oz 1988
Dimensiones Diam. 32,00 mm x 2,70 mm
Material Oro Puro 999,9/1000
Peso 31,10 grs

*1.064 €* 








Oro Direct - Lingotes y monedas de oro y plata


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Listado de productos:
> 
> Panda 1 oz 1988
> Dimensiones Diam. 32,00 mm x 2,70 mm
> ...




Dios...que timadores....


----------



## merche400 (31 Oct 2008)

DejuzgaoDeGuardia...


----------



## Pillao (31 Oct 2008)

Pues seguramente os han leído... O los han vendido 

Oro Direct - Lingotes y monedas de oro y plata


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (31 Oct 2008)

Ya tengo mi lingote de Ciode dos semanas antes de lo que me prometieron, con su certificado de Sempsa y su correspondiente factura. ¡¡¡Que pasada!!!. merece la pena solamente por lo que alegra la vista. Al banco con el.


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (31 Oct 2008)

Ahora a esperar a que alcance los 1.500 dolares la onza y os lo vendo.


----------



## GOOD DELIVERY (31 Oct 2008)

je,je,je. buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## Fernan (31 Oct 2008)

*Al banco con el ?????*



GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Ya tengo mi lingote de Ciode dos semanas antes de lo que me prometieron, con su certificado de Sempsa y su correspondiente factura. ¡¡¡Que pasada!!!. merece la pena solamente por lo que alegra la vista. Al banco con el.



Cuando el oro alcance 1500 dolares la onza, lo mismo a tu lingote le han salido patas y se ha fugado de tu banco... :


----------



## janSolo (31 Oct 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Ya tengo mi lingote de Ciode dos semanas antes de lo que me prometieron, con su certificado de Sempsa y su correspondiente factura. ¡¡¡Que pasada!!!. merece la pena solamente por lo que alegra la vista. Al banco con el.



Eso, eso, tu llevalo al banco y veras que gracia cuando cierren las puertas y no te dejen entrar a buscarlo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Ya tengo mi lingote de Ciode dos semanas antes de lo que me prometieron, con su certificado de Sempsa y su correspondiente factura. ¡¡¡Que pasada!!!. merece la pena solamente por lo que alegra la vista. Al banco con el.



Otro pompero haciendo propaganda. 

¿No hay un comando para ignorar a los pomperos?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Oct 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Pues seguramente os han leído... O los han vendido
> 
> Oro Direct - Lingotes y monedas de oro y plata




O lo han vendido...

Visto lo visto seguramente tenían un panda único para vender. Es que tenemos unos profesionales en este país...


----------



## un marronazo (31 Oct 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> O lo han vendido...
> 
> Visto lo visto seguramente tenían un panda único para vender. Es que tenemos unos profesionales en este país...



yo no dudo que algún empresario se lo ha comprado todo


----------



## Akita (1 Nov 2008)

GOOD DELIVERY dijo:


> Ya tengo mi lingote de Ciode dos semanas antes de lo que me prometieron, con su certificado de Sempsa y su correspondiente factura. ¡¡¡Que pasada!!!. merece la pena solamente por lo que alegra la vista. *Al banco con el.*



¿Y por qué quieres regalar tu lingote al estado?


----------



## segundaresidencia (1 Nov 2008)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Y por qué quieres regalar tu lingote al estado?



dice que lo lleva al banco,para que si le localizan,no vayan a su casa a por el 
pero en realidad lo tendra debajo del colchon..........


----------



## aLeXiTuh (1 Nov 2008)

*ayuda compra oro*

Hola buenas, soy nuevo por aquí, este es mi primer post aquí, tengo algo de dinero ahorrado y llevo unos días dándole vueltas al tema de comprar lingotes de oro (ya que me han dicho que es mejor inversión que dejarlo en planes de ahorro de los bancos), pero no se si es muy buena época para comprar y tampoco se donde es mejor comprarla (debido a sus precios) alguien me podría hablar un poco más de este tema? compra, venta, precios, como saber cuando comprar etc... os lo agradecería mucho porque muchas info que busco sobre esto está en inglés y no se nada de inglés...


----------



## Domin (2 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> Hola buenas, soy nuevo por aquí, este es mi primer post aquí, tengo algo de dinero ahorrado y llevo unos días dándole vueltas al tema de comprar lingotes de oro (ya que me han dicho que es mejor inversión que dejarlo en planes de ahorro de los bancos), pero no se si es muy buena época para comprar y tampoco se donde es mejor comprarla (debido a sus precios) alguien me podría hablar un poco más de este tema? compra, venta, precios, como saber cuando comprar etc... os lo agradecería mucho porque muchas info que busco sobre esto está en inglés y no se nada de inglés...



Pues aqui ahi muchos hilos sobre oro, echale un ojo a la parte en la que esta este mensaje y veras varios hilos de oro o plata, ademas en la parte del foro de burbuja inmobiliaria tambien ahi un hilo sobre oro.

Pues yo te dire que oro direct o ciode que son páginas españolas lo venden muy caro, en comparación al precio spot, si quieres comprar bastante lo mejor es que te desplazes fuera del pais ya que te ahorras mucho dinero, te voy a poner las páginas web extranjeras que son mas baratas:
https://online.kitco.com/bullion/products_eu_2.html -------en esta no quedan mas que lingotes
Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente) --------aqui tienes otra, pero aunque en esta te salgan las monedas y el precio, esto no te garantiza que haya cuando vallas, en esta no te lo mandan a tu casa.
Goldmünzen --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de ----------esta es para pedir por correo

Así que echale un ojo a estas páginas y a las españolas que te voy a poner abajo para que veas a que precio esta en cada una, aunque como te digo las de arriba estan mucho mas baratas y lo mas importante buscate todos los hilos sobre oro que ahi en el foro y echales un ojo si estas interesado en el tema.

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
CIODE

Un saludo


----------



## PutinReloaded (2 Nov 2008)

Ya es tarde para compra oro, no lo encontrarás en ningún siti (salvo a precios de extosión). Os avisamos a tiempo hace años: el oro es el único seguro contra una crisis del sistema financiero. Los diligentes cambieron sus cromos por metal precioso, los vagos no. Alea iacta est.


----------



## aLeXiTuh (2 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Ya es tarde para compra oro, no lo encontrarás en ningún siti (salvo a precios de extosión). Os avisamos a tiempo hace años: el oro es el único seguro contra una crisis del sistema financiero. Los diligentes cambieron sus cromos por metal precioso, los vagos no. Alea iacta est.



Por que dices que es tarde para comprar oro? según tengo entendido nunca es tarde para esto,no? mi pregunta era si es mejor comprar cuando haya pasado la crisis o ahora?


----------



## PutinReloaded (2 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> Por que dices que es tarde para comprar oro? según tengo entendido nunca es tarde para esto,no? mi pregunta era si es mejor comprar cuando haya pasado la crisis o ahora?



Porque no hay. Inténtalo, no encontrarás. Agotado. Se acabó. Quien lo vio venir se lo llevó.


----------



## aLeXiTuh (2 Nov 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Pues aqui ahi muchos hilos sobre oro, echale un ojo a la parte en la que esta este mensaje y veras varios hilos de oro o plata, ademas en la parte del foro de burbuja inmobiliaria tambien ahi un hilo sobre oro.
> 
> Pues yo te dire que oro direct o ciode que son páginas españolas lo venden muy caro, en comparación al precio spot, si quieres comprar bastante lo mejor es que te desplazes fuera del pais ya que te ahorras mucho dinero, te voy a poner las páginas web extranjeras que son mas baratas:
> https://online.kitco.com/bullion/products_eu_2.html -------en esta no quedan mas que lingotes
> ...



menuda diferencia de precio entre unas y otras! otra cosa, tu crees que es una buena inversion el comprar oro? es buen momento para comprarlo? gracias por la ayuda! en esta pagina aun sale menor precio http://www.eurogold.be/UK/main.htm

porcierto, el buscador de este foro creo que no va, porque pongo la palabra oro y que busque en todo el foro y subforos de la web y no sale nada...


----------



## auropata (2 Nov 2008)

*para putin reloaded*

Ya basta de acojonar a la gente.....
No digas que no hay oro porque si que hay, es cierto que los mayoristas se estan aprovechando bastante, sobre todo los españoles (asíN sEmos) pero por encargo en 2 semanas tienes oro, al menos en las cantidades que un inversor normal busca, otra cosa es que quieras comprar 50 kg.
Ademas, no olvides que el oro no es dinero, no te puedes ir al carrefour y pagar con un soberano o con un krugerrand, asi que cuidado, por de pronto tu oro lo tienes que convertir en dinero físico, ahí te van a meter la clavada (ya sabes cual es el cambio que te aplican los intermediarios en España, te compran la moneda a 800 y te la venden a 1500. Y no creo que te vayas a ir poco a poco a paris o a bruselas a cambiarlo, y cambiarlo todo de una vez no es operativo porque el cambio oscila).
Con el oro tan solo se forran los intermediarios.
Ademas, todavia no he oido a ningun economista recomendar meter toda la pasta en oro, solo a foreros "enteradillos", me imagino que los mismos que cuando el efecto 2000 se encerraron con una recortada y 10000 latas de atun ante la hecatombe.
Tener mas de un 15% de tu pasta en oro no tiene sentido hamijo.
Ademas tu piensa que todos los que estan acumulando oro "el dia de la hecatombe" lo querran vender a la vez: resultado: precios en caida libre


----------



## aLeXiTuh (2 Nov 2008)

porque dices que no tiene sentido tener mas del 15% en oro? yo tenia pensado un 45 o 50% y el resto pal carrefouL


----------



## zipote_ca (2 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Porque no hay. Inténtalo, no encontrarás. Agotado. Se acabó. Quien lo vio venir se lo llevó.



¿Y por que no sube el precio?


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Nov 2008)

auropata dijo:


> Ya basta de acojonar a la gente.....
> No digas que no hay oro porque si que hay, es cierto que los mayoristas se estan aprovechando bastante, sobre todo los españoles (asíN sEmos) pero por encargo en 2 semanas tienes oro, al menos en las cantidades que un inversor normal busca, otra cosa es que quieras comprar 50 kg.
> Ademas, no olvides que el oro no es dinero, no te puedes ir al carrefour y pagar con un soberano o con un krugerrand, asi que cuidado, por de pronto tu oro lo tienes que convertir en dinero físico, ahí te van a meter la clavada (ya sabes cual es el cambio que te aplican los intermediarios en España, te compran la moneda a 800 y te la venden a 1500. Y no creo que te vayas a ir poco a poco a paris o a bruselas a cambiarlo, y cambiarlo todo de una vez no es operativo porque el cambio oscila).
> Con el oro tan solo se forran los intermediarios.
> ...



No es para el día de la hecatombe. El oro es un seguro. Si vienen vacas flacas, hiperinflación, etc. y el dinero metálico no vale una mierda lo podrás vender (o malvender) y sacar algo. Si no llegan esos días, siempre tendrás el oro. Nunca pierdes.

Eso sí, tenerlo todo en oro es una estupidez, pero una reserva de 10-15 € es muy razonable.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (2 Nov 2008)

Perdón, quise decir 10-15%


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

auropata dijo:


> Ya basta de acojonar a la gente.....
> No digas que no hay oro porque si que hay, es cierto que los mayoristas se estan aprovechando bastante, sobre todo los españoles (asíN sEmos) pero por encargo en 2 semanas tienes oro, al menos en las cantidades que un inversor normal busca, otra cosa es que quieras comprar 50 kg.
> Ademas, no olvides que el oro no es dinero, no te puedes ir al carrefour y pagar con un soberano o con un krugerrand, asi que cuidado, por de pronto tu oro lo tienes que convertir en dinero físico, ahí te van a meter la clavada (ya sabes cual es el cambio que te aplican *los intermediarios en España, te compran la moneda a 800 y te la venden a 1500*. Y no creo que te vayas a ir poco a poco a paris o a bruselas a cambiarlo, y cambiarlo todo de una vez no es operativo porque el cambio oscila).
> Con el oro tan solo se forran los intermediarios.
> ...



Te venderán las onzas a ese precio (1.500 €) a tí...yo las compro mucho más baratas. Y si las quiero revender, evidentemente no pagaría un margen elevado en el cambio a estampitas del BCE. NO hagas enfervorizadas apologías de aquellas materias en las que eres un auténtico profano.

Respecto al porcentaje de inversión: otra vez demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea. Cada inversor es un mundo...así que si no conoces a Putinreloaded o a ninguno de nosotros, ¿qué coño sabes para asignar a nadie una "cartera de inversión ideal"?. 

Como regla general yo siempre digo que no se han de tener todos los huevos en la misma cesta...pero eso de asignar un porcentaje máximo a una inversión -sin conocimiento específico del capital, edad, tipo de perfil y "modus vivendi del inversor"- es sencillamente pueril.

Sin acritud...sigue leyendo lo que dicen foreros "enteradillos" -como tú los calificas-...te hace falta como el comer.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2008)

auropata dijo:


> Ya basta de acojonar a la gente.....
> No digas que no hay oro porque si que hay, es cierto que los mayoristas se estan aprovechando bastante, sobre todo los españoles (asíN sEmos) pero por encargo en 2 semanas tienes oro, al menos en las cantidades que un inversor normal busca, otra cosa es que quieras comprar 50 kg.
> Ademas, no olvides que el oro no es dinero, no te puedes ir al carrefour y pagar con un soberano o con un krugerrand, asi que cuidado, por de pronto tu oro lo tienes que convertir en dinero físico, ahí te van a meter la clavada (ya sabes cual es el cambio que te aplican los intermediarios en España, te compran la moneda a 800 y te la venden a 1500. Y no creo que te vayas a ir poco a poco a paris o a bruselas a cambiarlo, y cambiarlo todo de una vez no es operativo porque el cambio oscila).
> Con el oro tan solo se forran los intermediarios.
> ...




Lo que no entiendo son todos estos pomperos que nadie conoce y no tienen ni idea de lo que hablan que se dedican a dar consejos nefastos para la gente.

El comprar plata y oro está haciendo mucha pupa a los bancos y cajas. Vamos a tener a todos los trols a sueldo por aquí.

Amigos: Que cada cual invierta en lo que le parezca más razonable. Hoy por hoy prefiero tener dinero en plata y oro que en billetes o anotaciones bancarias.


Por cierto, TioGilito, una pregunta para ti. 

Hoy he comprado monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 4.50€ (no diré donde....) ¿Me han timado o está bien comprado? Creia que te había leido que lo normal eran 9€, y en todo caso 4.50€ me ha parecido un buen precio visto el spot de la plata.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por cierto, TioGilito, una pregunta para ti.
> 
> Hoy he comprado monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 4.50€ (no diré donde....) ¿Me han timado o está bien comprado? Creia que te había leido que lo normal eran 9€, y en todo caso 4.50€ me ha parecido un buen precio visto el spot de la plata.



Yo nunca he dicho que 9€ era un buen precio para esas monedas. Lo que yo dije es que en en máximos de 1980 (50 $/oz.) se llegaron a pagar 1.350 pesetas de la época...lo que ahora correspondería a más de 20 €, en pesetas constantes.

A priori, no solo has comprado bien, sino bastante/muy bien. El precio en las monedas de 1966 a 1968 (en estado usado) está desde 4,5 a 5,5 euros (algo más caro que el "fixing" o el "spot", ya que nadie quiere vender a estos precios). Si el estado es brillante y sin circular pueden valer 1 o 2 euros más.

Las de 1969 (sin trucar, ya que sólo se emitieron 9.000 piezas) pueden valer de 300 a 550 €.

Las de 1970 (995.000 piezas) valen el doble que las más comunes, de 9 a 12 euros. Si están sin circular, pueden llegar hasta 18 euros.

O sea, enhorabuena por la compra. Aunque fijándose en el spot, el contenido en plata es de 3,78 euros, la realidad es que el mercado no ofrece plata amonedada más barata. Durante el año presente, estas monedas en plata han valido 6,15 euros. O sea, que tienen margen de subida.

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hoy he comprado monedas de 100 pesetas de plata a 4.50€ (no diré donde....) ¿Me han timado o está bien comprado? Creia que te había leido que lo normal eran 9€, y en todo caso 4.50€ me ha parecido un buen precio visto el spot de la plata.



perdon ,por meterme donde no me llaman,pero monedas de 100 de plata tienes en el rastro por menos de eso(bueno,4 euros si te llevas un monton)abajo del todo ,donde venden los cromos y albunes, yo soy cliente del mismo tio desde hace 15 años.
comento tiogilito888 que las habia falsas, yo me acojone,pero luego pense que cuando yo compre "lo gordo" de lo que tengo de plata de 100 pesetas,estaba tirada de precio, y el tio que digo, es muy desordenado,y las monedas las tienes tu que buscar de unas cajas que tiene llenas de monedas, te pone el precio que le apetece en el momento,es un chapuza,pero es buen tio,yo e encargue unas monedas de plata "bonitas" para la boda de un hermano mio hace ya bastante,y el tio me cumplio con creces,no veas que arras llevo el mamon
si quereis podemos comentar de los vendedores del rastro, cuales son de fiar y cuales no,yo no entiendo mucho y he aprendido a base de palos,pero bueno.....


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> perdon ,por meterme donde no me llaman,pero monedas de 100 de plata tienes en el rastro por menos de eso(bueno,4 euros si te llevas un monton)abajo del todo ,donde venden los cromos y albunes, yo soy cliente del mismo tio desde hace 15 años.
> comento tiogilito888 que las habia falsas, yo me acojone,pero luego pense que cuando yo compre "lo gordo" de lo que tengo de plata de 100 pesetas,estaba tirada de precio, y el tio que digo, es muy desordenado,y las monedas las tienes tu que buscar de unas cajas que tiene llenas de monedas, te pone el precio que le apetece en el momento,es un chapuza,pero es buen tio,yo e encargue unas monedas de plata "bonitas" para la boda de un hermano mio hace ya bastante,y el tio me cumplio con creces,no veas que arras llevo el mamon
> si quereis podemos comentar de los vendedores del rastro, cuales son de fiar y cuales no,yo no entiendo mucho y he aprendido a base de palos,pero bueno.....



Efectivamente...se podrían comprar a 4 euros...si te las quieren vender. Muchos vendedores las aguantan hasta que suban más. No hay tanta oferta. En ningún caso te venderían muchas monedas. El caso es que tú compraste a 250-300 pesetas, creo recordar.

Sobre las falsificaciones de las monedas de 100 pesetas: no te preocupes, la lanzas al suelo y el sonido es inconfundible. La moneda de 100 pesetas tiene 3 hojas de plata, y un sonido muy peculiar al lanzarla contra un suelo duro.

Generalmente los vendedores que se dedican NO SUELEN TIMAR, pero alguna falsa siempre se puede colar.

Enhorabuena para los que tengais la suerte de vivir en Madrid. Es el mejor mercado de España para la numismática y la notafilia -aunque no es el más barato-.

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (2 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Efectivamente...se podrían comprar a 4 euros...si te las quieren vender. Muchos vendedores las aguantan hasta que suban más. No hay tanta oferta. En ningún caso te venderían muchas monedas. El caso es que tú compraste a 250-300 pesetas, creo recordar.
> 
> Sobre las falsificaciones de las monedas de 100 pesetas: no te preocupes, la lanzas al suelo y el sonido es inconfundible. La moneda de 100 pesetas tiene 3 hojas de plata, y un sonido muy peculiar al lanzarla contra un suelo duro.
> 
> ...



yo cuando voy al rastro,siempre me llevo algo,hay algunos vendedores,que tienen todo bien organizado,y clasificado por precios.
pero el que digo es la leche,tiene las monedas clasificadas por cajas,sueltas, y tu cojes las que quieras,se las enseñas y el te dice el precio,no se de donde coño las saca,es un tio muy chapuza,pero la verdad que llevo bastante comprandole,le compre como dije monedas de franco de 100 pesetas hace muchos años, y siempre que voy al rastro voy a verle y me llevo algo,el tio cobra segun te vea, y no bromeo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Yo nunca he dicho que 9€ era un buen precio para esas monedas. Lo que yo dije es que en en máximos de 1980 (50 $/oz.) se llegaron a pagar 1.350 pesetas de la época...lo que ahora correspondería a más de 20 €, en pesetas constantes.
> 
> A priori, no solo has comprado bien, sino bastante/muy bien. El precio en las monedas de 1966 a 1968 (en estado usado) está desde 4,5 a 5,5 euros (algo más caro que el "fixing" o el "spot", ya que nadie quiere vender a estos precios). Si el estado es brillante y sin circular pueden valer 1 o 2 euros más.
> 
> ...




OK, gracias por tu comentario, siempre bien informado, TioGilito. 

Me debí confundir en lo que decías. Recuerdaba un mensaje más arriba donde alguien comentaba que las había comprado por 6€. Un 20% por encima del spot me parece muy razonable en las condiciones de desabastecimiento actual. Las de 4.50 son circuladas. He comprado también un rollo sin circular por 5€. 

Gracias por tu comentario también "segundaresidencia". El trile que hay en el rastro es un poco temeroso. los precios pueden variar en un +/-80% de un vendedor a otro. Se nota aquellos que les ha pillado el bajón de la plata y venden carísimo y no se bajan del burro. Se nota a algunos mucho más honestos que otros. 

Creo que sería bueno que "segundaresidencia" o los que tienen experiencia nos comentasen sobre los vendedores más fiables.


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Un 20% por encima del spot me parece muy razonable en las condiciones de desabastecimiento actual. Las de 4.50 son circuladas. He comprado también un rollo sin circular por 5€.



Has comprado bien las usadas...y excelentemente bien las "sin circular" si están en el rol original. En este caso no te dejes llevar por porcentaje sobre fixing, sino en la calidad de las monedas.

Hay que pensar que si ese rol te ha costado 125 euros, en la fecha de emisión (1966), un trabajador medio tenía que currar un mes para poder adquirirlo por el precio de 2.500 pesetas. Y no todo el mundo llegaba a ese salario.

Enhorabuena.


----------



## elias2 (2 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Has comprado bien las usadas...y excelentemente bien las "sin circular" si están en el rol original. En este caso no te dejes llevar por porcentaje sobre fixing, sino en la calidad de las monedas.
> 
> Hay que pensar que si ese rol te ha costado 125 euros, en la fecha de emisión (1966), un trabajador medio tenía que currar un mes para poder adquirirlo por el precio de 2.500 pesetas. Y no todo el mundo llegaba a ese salario.
> 
> Enhorabuena.



pero ¿cuantos gramos de plata llevan esas monedas de 100 pts de Franco?


----------



## tiogilito888 (2 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> pero ¿cuantos gramos de plata llevan esas monedas de 100 pts de Franco?



15,2 gramos de plata pura.

19 g. x 0.800= 15,2 g.

No todas las monedas pesan igual: lo normal es que pesen 19 g. pero si están usadas pueden pesar algo menos...o algo más.

Los francos franceses (tipo Hercules del siglo XX) si que suelen ser mucho más precisos en el peso...pero en las monedas de 100 pesetas de Franco, a veces hay pequeñas sorpresas de alguna décima de gramo.


----------



## elias2 (2 Nov 2008)

Siempre un placer oirle tiogilito...
una pena que donde yo vivo, la compra de plata es mas bien una peregrinacion, veo que en Madrid es mas facil.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Has comprado bien las usadas...y excelentemente bien las "sin circular" si están en el rol original.



Están en el rol original de la casas de la moneda.

Las circuladas pesan:

19.04, 18.96, 18.61  , 19.10, 19.06, 18.91, 19.03, 19.10, 18.97, 18.96

Estadística:

Min. 1st Qu. Median Mean 3rd Qu. Max. 
18.61 18.96 19.00 18.97 19.06 19.10 

La de 18.61 es una anomalia gorda, pero no es falsa, o es una falsificación muy buena.


----------



## un marronazo (2 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Están en el rol original de la casas de la moneda.
> 
> Las circuladas pesan:
> 
> 19.04, 18.96, 18.61  , 19.10. 19.06, 18.91, 19.03, 19.10, 18.97, 18.96



vamos a tener que hacernos con una basculita para pesar monedas  las vi por ebay hace tiempo eran chiquititas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Nov 2008)

un marronazo dijo:


> vamos a tener que hacernos con una basculita para pesar monedas  las vi por ebay hace tiempo eran chiquititas



La mía es de bolsillo. Lo cual tiene mucha utilidad.


----------



## aLeXiTuh (2 Nov 2008)

pues creo que leyendo esto me decanto por comprar algo de oro, mis 2 últimas preguntas serían las siguientes:
por lo que he estado buscando en inet, creo que el mejor sitio dnd comprar y digo CREO es en EuroGold es donde mas barato lo he encontrado
La cuestion es, me recomendais ir a belgica a comprarlo o que me lo envien a mi casa?
y mi otra pregunta es: es mejor comprar monedas, es decir tener el oro más dividido, o es mejor comprar un lingote de por ejemplo 500g?


----------



## elias2 (2 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> pues creo que leyendo esto me decanto por comprar algo de oro, mis 2 últimas preguntas serían las siguientes:
> por lo que he estado buscando en inet, creo que el mejor sitio dnd comprar y digo CREO es en EuroGold es donde mas barato lo he encontrado
> La cuestion es, me recomendais ir a belgica a comprarlo o que me lo envien a mi casa?
> y mi otra pregunta es: es mejor comprar monedas, es decir tener el oro más dividido, o es mejor comprar un lingote de por ejemplo 500g?



eurogold no hece envios, tendria que ir personalmente, y no creo que compense por compras inferiores a 10.000 euros.
Si compras un lingote grande solo podras venderlo de una vez, lo cual puede tener algun inconveniente.


----------



## ee5348z (4 Nov 2008)

Tengo 100 monedas filarmonicas de austria para vender de 1 onza, 0,999 mls.
Año 2008.

Las 100 onzas Filarmonicas de Plata Pura por 1360 €.

Cualquier duda o pregunta a mi email: ee5349z@yahoo.es

Precio valido hasta agotar existencias.

Acepto entrega en mano con un recargo de 10 €.

También podeis mandarmeun MP o un email.

ya he vendido a varios usuarios del foro por si teneis alguna duda.


----------



## aLeXiTuh (4 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> eurogold no hece envios, tendria que ir personalmente, y no creo que compense por compras inferiores a 10.000 euros.
> Si compras un lingote grande solo podras venderlo de una vez, lo cual puede tener algun inconveniente.



les he enviado un correo y me han dicho que si que hacen envios :


----------



## pepeluis (4 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> les he enviado un correo y me han dicho que si que hacen envios :



¿te han dado plazo para el envío?
Quisiera saber si también Eurogold te tarda varias semanas en enviarte el oro, como hace aqui Ciode.
Acabo de ver en kitko que por fin ha empezado a subir el oro


----------



## andion (4 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> les he enviado un correo y me han dicho que si que hacen envios :



Y tienen stock de oro??


----------



## aLeXiTuh (4 Nov 2008)

tienen hasta 100g pero no m han dado plazo d entrega


----------



## elias2 (4 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> tienen hasta 100g pero no m han dado plazo d entrega



¿quieresdecir que envian un maximo de 100 gramos de oro?


----------



## aLeXiTuh (4 Nov 2008)

No,quiero decir que tienen lingotes de hasta 100g


----------



## elias2 (4 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> No,quiero decir que tienen lingotes de hasta 100g



vaya , eso del envio a casa es nuevo....

por favor informanos de los gastos de envio y seguro si lo llegas a saber


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> les he enviado un correo y me han dicho que si que hacen envios :



segun el señor moirales, eurogold ,no envia a casa, y morales,para mi es una referencia muy grande,como para creer a otro,la versad

pon el correo que te han mandado, quitando datos ,claro


----------



## andion (5 Nov 2008)

Esta tarde, he entrado en un Cash & Converters.
El caso es que tienen un collar, tipo cordón ( para que os hagáis una idea), que pesa unos 104 gramos, a un precio de 1500 €.
A 14,42 € el gramo, 18 kilates.
En orodirect, en su sección de recompra de joyas, el gramo lo compran a 10,11 € el gramo de 18 kilates.........una diferencia de -4,31 € el gramo.
Osea, orodirect compra éste collar por unos 431 € menos que el precio en Cash & Converter.
¿Sigue siendo buena compra?.

Me da, que el problema del oro respecto a los "papelitos", es que un billete tiene el valor que tiene, pero el oro tienes que comprar bien, y vender bien.
Osea, especular.......
Aunque ojo....... no estoy en contra del oro.......es un seguro.
Y como seguro, lo utilizo.


----------



## elias2 (5 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Esta tarde, he entrado en un Cash & Converters.
> El caso es que tienen un collar, tipo cordón ( para que os hagáis una idea), que pesa unos 104 gramos, a un precio de 1500 €.
> A 14,42 € el gramo, 18 kilates.
> En orodirect, en su sección de recompra de joyas, el gramo lo compran a 10,11 € el gramo de 18 kilates.........una diferencia de -4,31 € el gramo.
> ...



tienes razon, pero date cuenta que orodirect, con todos mis respetos, es el sitio donde mas caro esta el oro de inversion y donde mas barato lo recompran, mira a ver en CIODE, o en el extranjero. Por ese precio el collar no esta mal, aunque es mejor comprar monedas, por un poco mas de dinero tienes monedas facilmente vendibles y con igual peso en oro.


----------



## pepeluis (5 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Esta tarde, he entrado en un Cash & Converters.
> El caso es que tienen un collar, tipo cordón ( para que os hagáis una idea), que pesa unos 104 gramos, a un precio de 1500 €.
> A 14,42 € el gramo, 18 kilates.
> En orodirect, en su sección de recompra de joyas, el gramo lo compran a 10,11 € el gramo de 18 kilates.........una diferencia de -4,31 € el gramo.
> ...



Si pesa 104 gramos de oro puro son 78 gramos (104*18/24).
Si nos olvidamos de los metales de la aleación te saldría el gramo de oro puro a 19,2308 euros (1500/78). En estos momentos en Kitco esta a 18.320 euros el kilo. A mi me parece caro.


----------



## elias2 (5 Nov 2008)

pepeluis dijo:


> Si pesa 104 gramos de oro puro son 78 gramos (104*18/24).
> Si nos olvidamos de los metales de la aleación te saldría el gramo de oro puro a 19,2308 euros (1500/78). En estos momentos en Kitco esta a 18.320 euros el kilo. A mi me parece caro.



con una pequeña salvedad, el unico oro FISICO en venta en kitco es

*Gold Bar 400 oz (Please place order by phone)


no creo que quieras comprar una barra de 400 onzas de oro....no???


----------



## andion (5 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> tienes razon, pero date cuenta que orodirect, con todos mis respetos, es el sitio donde mas caro esta el oro de inversion y donde mas barato lo recompran, mira a ver en CIODE, o en el extranjero. Por ese precio el collar no esta mal, aunque es mejor comprar monedas, por un poco mas de dinero tienes monedas facilmente vendibles y con igual peso en oro.



Orodirect lo he utilizado como referencia en la compra de joyas de oro.......ya que si venden caro...deberían comprar algo más caro que la media.
He comprado en su momento en Ciode, y también en Alemania.
¿Tenéis conocimiento de algún comprador de joyas, o de lingotes de inversión, que pague un precio razonable?....aunque lo razonable, es subjetivo, claro.:o


----------



## pepeluis (5 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> con una pequeña salvedad, el unico oro FISICO en venta en kitco es
> 
> *Gold Bar 400 oz (Please place order by phone)
> 
> ...



Gracias por la aclaración. 
El precio que aparece para hoy a las 19:50 en munster es Gold Rates 

Kilo goldbar 
compra 18300.00
venta 18570.00


----------



## andion (5 Nov 2008)

Lo que sigo sin entender, es cómo se puede despreciar el trabajo de aleación, y orfebrería, que debería de hacer equiparable, bajo mi punto de vista un lingote de 50 gramos de inversión (24 kilates), y 50 gramos de 18 kilates en joyería.


----------



## Domin (5 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Lo que sigo sin entender, es cómo se puede despreciar el trabajo de aleación, y orfebrería, que debería de hacer equiparable, bajo mi punto de vista un lingote de 50 gramos de inversión (24 kilates), y 50 gramos de 18 kilates en joyería.



Pues yo eso lo veo muy claro, tu lo que compras es oro y 50 g de oro de 24 k (999 mls) valen X, y 50 g de oro de 18 k (750 mls creo recordar) sea joyeria o no valen Y ya que los 50 gr de oro de 750 mls tienen menos oro que los de 999 mls ya que tienen solo 37,5 g de oro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (5 Nov 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Pues yo eso lo veo muy claro, tu lo que compras es oro y 50 g de oro de 24 k (999 mls) valen X, y 50 g de oro de 18 k (750 mls creo recordar) sea joyeria o no valen Y ya que los 50 gr de oro de 750 mls tienen menos oro que los de 999 mls ya que tienen solo 37,5 g de oro.



Además que fundir la chatarra, purificar el oro y acuñar y comercializar el lingote tiene un coste.


----------



## andion (5 Nov 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Pues yo eso lo veo muy claro, tu lo que compras es oro y 50 g de oro de 24 k (999 mls) valen X, y 50 g de oro de 18 k (750 mls creo recordar) sea joyeria o no valen Y ya que los 50 gr de oro de 750 mls tienen menos oro que los de 999 mls ya que tienen solo 37,5 g de oro.



Ya........
¿entonces 50 gramos en lingote 24K, deberían valer lo mismo que una joya de 24 K?....Sólo se mira el peso? ¿Y el diseño, orfebrería, etc?


----------



## aLeXiTuh (5 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> segun el señor moirales, eurogold ,no envia a casa, y morales,para mi es una referencia muy grande,como para creer a otro,la versad
> 
> pon el correo que te han mandado, quitando datos ,claro




*EMPIEZA POR ABAJO EL CORREO*


ONE WEEK FOR DELIVERY

NO RESTRICTIONS ON AMOUNT

WE HAVE SOME STOCK,YOU HAVE TO ASK



SERGE GOLDBERG



-----Message d'origine-----
De : aLeX.... [mailto:aLeX.....@hotmail.com] 
Envoyé : mardi 4 novembre 2008 19:58
À : Info Eurogold
Objet : Re: buy gold



How many days are slow in coming to Spain? 
How much money is transported to Spain? 
Do you have stock?








From: Info Eurogold 

Sent: Tuesday, November 04, 2008 4:31 PM

To: 'aLeX.....' 

Subject: RE : RE : buy gold



Yes with a full coverage.No risk for you



SERGE GOLDBERG



-----Message d'origine-----
De : aLeX.... [mailto:aLeX.....@hotmail.com]
Envoyé : mardi 4 novembre 2008 16:14
À : Info Eurogold
Objet : Re: RE : buy gold



But the gold send by mail to spain?









From: Info Eurogold 

Sent: Tuesday, November 04, 2008 10:39 AM

To: 'aLeX.....' 

Subject: RE : buy gold



No es un problemo de comprar oro .Por mandar ,30 euro por la isurancia y expedicion.por pagar es sul el conto .



SERGE GOLDBERG



-----Message d'origine-----
De : aLeX.... [mailto:aLeX.....@hotmail.com]
Envoyé : dimanche 2 novembre 2008 01:53
À : info@eurogold.be
Objet : buy gold



Hello! I contact you because I want to invest my money in gold but I have several problems 
1 I'm from spain 
2 does not know English 
3 does not know very well how this works 

So I have some questions, send gold by mail to spain? 
Ingots that are on sale now? 


I hope you understand what I write because I am using a translator of Spanish-English


----------



## janSolo (5 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Ya........
> ¿entonces 50 gramos en lingote 24K, deberían valer lo mismo que una joya de 24 K?....Sólo se mira el peso? ¿Y el diseño, orfebrería, etc?



El oro de inversion (lingotes, monedas) no lleva IVA.

En joyas de 24 kilates (si encuentras alguna, ya que el oro el muy blando y se hacen aleaciones para hacerlo mas resistente y, de paso, cambiarle el color) pagas el oro (a precio de oro o mas), el diseño, y el IVA. Es decir, mucho mas que una moneda o un lingote. A cambio, puedes lucirla.

A la hora de venderla, si alguien se encapricha del cristo de oro y puedes venderlo por lo que te costo o mas, fabuloso.

Pero a la practica, lo que pagaste por la joya dificilmente te lo pagara alguien. Te pagara por su contenido de oro menos el coste de refinado.

Saludos


----------



## un marronazo (5 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Ya........
> ¿entonces 50 gramos en lingote 24K, deberían valer lo mismo que una joya de 24 K?....Sólo se mira el peso? ¿Y el diseño, orfebrería, etc?



te pagan el peso del oro según los kilates, las joyas si son piezas muy exclusivas si tienen valor adicional, por ejemplo algunas de cartier hechas para los wilson pero las demás no te pagan mas que su peso


----------



## andion (5 Nov 2008)

janSolo dijo:


> El oro de inversion (lingotes, monedas) no lleva IVA.
> 
> En joyas de 24 kilates (si encuentras alguna, ya que el oro el muy blando y se hacen aleaciones para hacerlo mas resistente y, de paso, cambiarle el color)



OK, gracias por la aclaración.
Lo de joyas de 24K, lo he puesto porque he visto que en orodirect las pagan a 15,09 € el gramo, aunque nunca las he visto.


----------



## roebek (6 Nov 2008)

aLeXiTuh dijo:


> *EMPIEZA POR ABAJO EL CORREO*
> 
> 
> ONE WEEK FOR DELIVERY



No creo que sea muy buena idea poner tu correo y otros datos en un foro, y más hablando de comprar oro. De todos modos gracias por la información.


----------



## rosonero (6 Nov 2008)

Entonces lo de Eurogold, cómo queda?

¿Les haces el pedido via mail, con tus datos personales y lo que quieres y ellos te responden facilitándote el precio final y una cuenta para que le hagas una transferencia? 

Si así de fácil, puede ser la leche porque sus precios son muy buenos 
A ver si Alexitu ha continuado con el proceso y nos cuenta


----------



## segundaresidencia (6 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Entonces lo de Eurogold, cómo queda?
> 
> ¿Les haces el pedido via mail, con tus datos personales y lo que quieres y ellos te responden facilitándote el precio final y una cuenta para que le hagas una transferencia?
> 
> ...



si,una guia para tontos,como tu hiciste, que esta muy clarito tu compra de monedas de plata en angebold


----------



## JAC 59 (6 Nov 2008)

Alguien sabe si Munters tiene monedas de oro a la venta en estos momentos?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Perchas (6 Nov 2008)

*Cuidado con el Oro*

Atencion, tengo un colega mexicano que esta intentando traer desde Mexico a Phoenix AZ, libertades de Oro y Plata.

Le han obligado a firmar las autoridades mericanas el "PATRIOT ACT" el no sabe de esto pero me dijo que ponen muchas pegas ahora a la importacion de monedas de oro porque muchos de los rescates que se producen se estan pagando en monedas de oro.
*
GOLD. . . . AND THE PATRIOT ACT​*



> REGULATIONS EFFECTIVE JANUARY 1, 2006
> CLEARLY SHOW . . . .
> THE INTENT - TO (ONCE AGAIN) - PROHIBIT
> THE OWNERSHIP OF GOLD IN ANY FORM
> ...


----------



## elias2 (6 Nov 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Atencion, tengo un colega mexicano que esta intentando traer desde Mexico a Phoenix AZ, libertades de Oro y Plata.
> 
> Le han obligado a firmar las autoridades mericanas el "PATRIOT ACT" el no sabe de esto pero me dijo que ponen muchas pegas ahora a la importacion de monedas de oro porque muchos de los rescates que se producen se estan pagando en monedas de oro.
> *
> GOLD. . . . AND THE PATRIOT ACT​*



a ver....que algo se declare ilegal, como la posesion de oro, no significa que deje de hacerse, para eso siempre ha habido estraperlo.......
No van a confiscar el oro, y si lo hacen su precio se multiplicara por 10 en un solo dia en el mercado negro....
Por lo que a mi respecta, hace tiempo que me gaste el oro en cocaina, que es lo que me relaja cuando hay crisis...........


----------



## segundaresidencia (7 Nov 2008)

Perchas dijo:


> Atencion, tengo un colega mexicano que esta intentando traer desde Mexico a Phoenix AZ, libertades de Oro y Plata.
> 
> Le han obligado a firmar las autoridades mericanas el "PATRIOT ACT" el no sabe de esto pero me dijo que ponen muchas pegas ahora a la importacion de monedas de oro porque muchos de los rescates que se producen se estan pagando en monedas de oro.
> *
> GOLD. . . . AND THE PATRIOT ACT​*



por favor ,leeros esto
http://www.goldline.com/images/content/precious-metals/articles/conf-order.pdf

mirar como lo hizo roosvelt en el 33


----------



## jaws (7 Nov 2008)

Hay alguna tienda en Londres para comprar oro a precio asequible?

alguien se ha traido lingotes en avion finalmente desde francia o belgica?

algun problema con las aduanas?

alguna tienda online que envíe y no haya problemas tampoco con el envío o aduanas?


----------



## elias2 (7 Nov 2008)

jaws dijo:


> Hay alguna tienda en Londres para comprar oro a precio asequible?
> 
> 
> alguna tienda online que envíe y no haya problemas tampoco con el envío o aduanas?



Joder, leer antes de preguntar.....


----------



## Fernan (7 Nov 2008)

*¿Puede bajar el oro?*

¿ Alguien en este foro baraja la posibilidad de que el oro baje hasta los *300$* onza ????

Es una duda que me ha sobresaltado esta tarde despues de la siesta...


----------



## PutinReloaded (7 Nov 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> ¿ Alguien en este foro baraja la posibilidad de que el oro baje hasta los *300$* onza ????
> 
> Es una duda que me ha sobresaltado esta tarde despues de la siesta...



El de verdad o el de papel?


----------



## Fernan (7 Nov 2008)

*Pues el mio.*



PutinReloaded dijo:


> El de verdad o el de papel?




Me refiero al lingote que tengo debajo del colchon.


----------



## PutinReloaded (7 Nov 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Me refiero al lingote que tengo debajo del colchon.



100gr. 3000 dólares en el mundo real

gold bar 100, Coins Paper Money, Jewelry Watches items on eBay.com


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Nov 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> ¿ Alguien en este foro baraja la posibilidad de que el oro baje hasta los *300$* onza ????
> 
> Es una duda que me ha sobresaltado esta tarde despues de la siesta...



Ojalá...Podríamos comprar el doble de oro con los mismos papeles...


----------



## un marronazo (7 Nov 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> ¿ Alguien en este foro baraja la posibilidad de que el oro baje hasta los *300$* onza ????
> 
> Es una duda que me ha sobresaltado esta tarde despues de la siesta...



ufff. ya que fuera verdad


----------



## Fernan (8 Nov 2008)

*Cuando pase la crisis actual....¿cual será el valor del oro?*

Me refiero a cuando todos estos problemas financieros terminen (toco madera) ..... ¿volverá el oro a cotizar sobre los 300 dolares onza? 

Sucedió entonces.... año 1984, el oro subió hasta los 800 y pico dolares, cuando se calmó "la cosa" el oro bajó mogollón (¡¡¡¡ valla negocio hizo el que comprara oro por aquellos años!!!)

¿que pensais? puede el oro de aquí a un par de años perder buena parte de lo que ahora estamos pagando por él???

¿sería buena inversion comprar oro en este momento?


----------



## PutinReloaded (8 Nov 2008)

Fernan dijo:


> Me refiero a cuando todos estos problemas financieros terminen



Greenspan y Trichet ya se están yendo de la lengua: habrá un nuevo Bretton Woods. El oro será la nueva referencia monetaria que garantice la estabilidad.


----------



## jaws (8 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Joder, leer antes de preguntar.....



Por mas que he mirado no he visto respuestas explicitas a esas preguntas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Greenspan y Trichet ya se están yendo de la lengua: habrá un nuevo Bretton Woods. El oro será la nueva referencia monetaria que garantice la estabilidad.



segun esta pagina,Versión traducida de http://www.silber.de/warum_silber_kaufen.html
dice que es mejor la plata que el oro,porque la plata,por muy mal que vayan las cosas,nunca la han prohibido

es cierto esto???si vamos a la ruina total (yo creo que sera asi),entonces seria mejor plata que oro ,¿no?a ver si encima iriamos presos por tener oro


----------



## zipote_ca (8 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> segun esta pagina,Versión traducida de http://www.silber.de/warum_silber_kaufen.html
> dice que es mejor la plata que el oro,porque la plata,por muy mal que vayan las cosas,nunca la han prohibido
> 
> es cierto esto???si vamos a la ruina total (yo creo que sera asi),entonces seria mejor plata que oro ,¿no?a ver si encima iriamos presos por tener oro



En España en el 1935 aparecen unos billetes de 5 y 10 ptas certif de plata.
Adivina que certificaban.


----------



## elias2 (8 Nov 2008)

*hilo*



jaws dijo:


> Por mas que he mirado no he visto respuestas explicitas a esas preguntas.



leete este hilo donde hablan de 

Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...omprar-monedas-plata-en-bde-hilo-oficial.html


----------



## pepeluis (8 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> segun esta pagina,Versión traducida de http://www.silber.de/warum_silber_kaufen.html
> dice que es mejor la plata que el oro,porque la plata,por muy mal que vayan las cosas,nunca la han prohibido
> 
> es cierto esto???si vamos a la ruina total (yo creo que sera asi),entonces seria mejor plata que oro ,¿no?a ver si encima iriamos presos por tener oro



Las probabilidades de que expropien el oro son nulas y si lo hicieran entonces si que se dispararía el oro como nos ha dicho Elias. 
Yo lo de la plata no lo veo nada clara. Me he leido el articulo de porqué comprar plata. Y los gráficos de la evolución de la plata no son nada estimulantes para el corto plazo.

De acuerdo con el gráfico que aparece en el articulo de referencia sobre las ventajas de invertir en plata parece que la plata ha tenido unos 40 años en los que la cotización apenas ha evolucionado con estas oscilaciones:
- Desde 1970 a 1980 pasa de 5 dolares la onza a 50.
- Desde 1980 a 1990 vuelve de 50 a 5







Y si tenemos en cuenta el gráfico de kitco ha tenido una subida fuerte desde el 2000 al 2008 pasando de 5 a 18 y ahora estariamos en la fase bajista desde 18 a 10 dolares la onza.
En estos últimos años su evolución sería muy similar al resto de materias primas (a excepción del oro que ha bajado menos).
Por lo que se ve en los gráficos ni el hundimiento de las bolsas ni los rumores sobre una posible vuelta al patrón oro han afectado a la cotización de la plata, que como vemos sigue deprimida.
Lo único positivo que se me ocurre es que a largo plazo las materias primas mantienen el poder adquisitivo y que por tanto en algún momento tienen que llegar las vacas gordas para la plata.


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Nov 2008)

pepeluis dijo:


> Las probabilidades de que expropien el oro son nulas y si lo hicieran entonces si que se dispararía el oro como nos ha dicho Elias.
> Yo lo de la plata no lo veo nada clara. Me he leido el articulo de porqué comprar plata. Y los gráficos de la evolución de la plata no son nada estimulantes para el corto plazo.
> 
> De acuerdo con el gráfico que aparece en el articulo de referencia sobre las ventajas de invertir en plata parece que la plata ha tenido unos 40 años en los que la cotización apenas ha evolucionado con estas oscilaciones:
> ...



Algunos teneis unos huevos de caballo...te lees un artículo, te miras unos gráficos...y ya puedes hacer análisis...

Y ya está...ejhperto en quince minutos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Algunos teneis unos huevos de caballo...te lees un artículo, te miras unos gráficos...y ya puedes hacer análisis...
> 
> Y ya está...ejhperto en quince minutos.



por cierto tiogilito que piensas tu de ese articulo??
yo acabo de comprar a un sobrino que esta en camino un lingote ,este concretamente,no se si lo voy a joder,pero lo llevare a una joyeria a que graben el nobre,y quien se lo regalo,es que como regale cash y luego vaya a su casa y vea un plasma,me pego un tiro(ya me a pasado),asi que como estamos en crisas,le voy a regalar esto,cuando sea mayor ,tendra el mismo valor que hoy,espero


----------



## tiogilito888 (8 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> por cierto tiogilito que piensas tu de ese articulo??
> yo acabo de comprar a un sobrino que esta en camino un lingote ,este concretamente,no se si lo voy a joder,pero lo llevare a una joyeria a que graben el nobre,y quien se lo regalo,es que como regale cash y luego vaya a su casa y vea un plasma,me pego un tiro(ya me a pasado),asi que como estamos en crisas,le voy a regalar esto,cuando sea mayor ,tendra el mismo valor que hoy,espero



Mis opiniones en el tema de la plata las iré desvelando paulatinamente, ya que llevaría mucho tiempo. Dicho análisis era muy simplista. El comportamiento de los metales preciosos como "commodities" variará como resultado del rechazo paulatino a los fiat moneys. Y la plata es un metal muy peculiar...que no seguirá el recorrido de otros metales...como no lo hizo en 1980. Y por cierto la plata este año ha llegado casi a 21$, no sólo a 18$ como citaba...esas inexactitudes...

Tan sólo decir que enhorabuena por el regalo...aunque a este precio de adquisición (más lo que te cobrará el grabador) yo hubiera optado por hacerle una colección de monedas (onzas puras o la de las Olimpiadas de Canadá o las de Moscú, o incluso las de Seul o Barcelona). Más o menos por el mismo precio (depende donde compres)...pero mucho más bonitas y espectaculares que un lingote.

Porque grabes el lingote, éste no va a ganar precio, pero tampoco va a perder demasiado...es una pieza de inversión que apenas le afectará, aunque algo sí se devaluará...ya que si alguien lo recompra lo tomará como excusa para pagar menos.

Cuando menos, el regalo será sorprendente.


----------



## pepeluis (8 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mis opiniones en el tema de la plata las iré desvelando paulatinamente, ya que llevaría mucho tiempo. Dicho análisis era muy simplista. El comportamiento de los metales preciosos como "commodities" variará como resultado del rechazo paulatino a los fiat moneys. Y la plata es un metal muy peculiar...que no seguirá el recorrido de otros metales...como no lo hizo en 1980. Y por cierto la plata este año ha llegado casi a 21$, no sólo a 18$ como citaba...esas inexactitudes...
> 
> Tan sólo decir que enhorabuena por el regalo...aunque a este precio de adquisición (más lo que te cobrará el grabador) yo hubiera optado por hacerle una colección de monedas (onzas puras o la de las Olimpiadas de Canadá o las de Moscú, o incluso las de Seul o Barcelona). Más o menos por el mismo precio (depende donde compres)...pero mucho más bonitas y espectaculares que un lingote.
> 
> ...



Ante todo quiero darte las gracias por lo mucho que has aportado al foro con tus opiniones.
Tienes razón en lo de que mi análisis era muy simplista y en las inexactitudes (la plata ha llegado a estar por encima de los 20 en vez de los 18 que yo había mencionado).
Pido perdón si he podido ofender a alguien al dar mi simple opinión basada en los gráficos del artículo en alemán sobre la evolución del precio de la plata en los últimos 35 años.
Yo la plata la tenía olvidada, pero en mis primeros escarceos en el mundo del oro y plata, allá por los 80 compré un lingote de kilo por cincuenta mil de las antiguas pesetas (300 euros). Y salvo en esos pocos momentos de este año en que llegó a los 20 dólares la onza no lo he podido ver al mismo precio. 
Posiblemente mi opinión esté un poco sesgada por ese hecho.
Sobre lo que dices 'Y la plata es un metal muy peculiar...que no seguirá el recorrido de otros metales...como no lo hizo en 1980' creo que puedo aportar mi granito de arena dado que lo viví en propias carnes.
Se debió al intento de los hermanos Hunt por monopolizar y controlar el mercado de la plata. Empezaron a comprar en 1973 a 1,95 dolares la onza hasta el crack del 27 de marzo de 1980 en que llegó a estar a 54 $ (en ese día la onza bajó el 50%). Para 1979 tenían ya mas del 50% del total de las existencias de plata del mundo. Dicho día fué conocido como el 'jueves de la plata' y tuvo tal repercusión que provocó una caida del 20% del dowjones en las siguientes 6 semanas. Esto explicaría la anomalía del gráfico de la plata que creo que podrán aclarar las dudas que surgen al verlo.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Acabo de venir de Bruselas, y tienen TODAS las monedas que uno quiera...
> Eso de que se había acabado es un cuento chino, de hecho yo compre varias y el que vino detrás mio dejo unas cuantas a vender...
> 
> Así que todo lo que han dicho aquí de que no quedaban CUENTO CHINO
> ...



Imposible, los vendedores de oro multinick del foro son muy buenas personas y nunca mentirían.

El oro nunca baja y ya verás en deflación como te lo quitan de las manos. 


*Sus vais a forrah...*


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Yo compré en Munters, en Rue di Midi...
> En el hall principal de la tienda no las venden, tienes que decirles a los de la planta baja que te abran las puertas de seguridad para subir a comprar a la primera planta y allí tenían todo lo que uno quisiera, lingotes de todos los pesos y monedas. Los controles de seguridad parecían buenos.
> Compré 6 monedas de diferentes paises para mi colección, no compro como inversión. Me dieron la factura correspondiente y de vuelta a casa.
> 
> ...



Como hobby no esta mal, te das un viajecito a Brujas que es una ciudad preciosa y tienes unas moneditas para mirarlas con la lupa y enseñarselas a tus nietos cuando seas abuelo cebolleta. Hay quien le va coleccionar metales, hay quien le va la numismática, o hay quien le va el sadomaso. "Pa gustos los colores".


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

Magistral, congratulations!!!.


----------



## JAC 59 (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Acabo de venir de Bruselas, y tienen TODAS las monedas que uno quiera...
> Eso de que se había acabado es un cuento chino, de hecho yo compre varias y el que vino detrás mio dejo unas cuantas a vender...
> 
> Así que todo lo que han dicho aquí de que no quedaban CUENTO CHINO
> ...





> Yo compré en Munters, en Rue di Midi...
> En el hall principal de la tienda no las venden, tienes que decirles a los de la planta baja que te abran las puertas de seguridad para subir a comprar a la primera planta y allí tenían todo lo que uno quisiera, lingotes de todos los pesos y monedas. Los controles de seguridad parecían buenos.
> Compré 6 monedas de diferentes paises para mi colección, no compro como inversión. Me dieron la factura correspondiente y de vuelta a casa.
> 
> ...





> Resumiendo,
> como realidad particular, puedo AFIRMAR que cuando yo fuí el Jueves y Viernes, si había monedas y lingotes en las 2 tiendas de Bruselas (Munters: compre 1 Maple y 1 Krugerrand, y en Eurogold compre 2 pandas, 1 Nugget y 1 Filarmónica), creo que no es bueno DAR FALSOS TESTIMONIOS aquí de situaciones que no son ciertas bla bla bla
> 
> Mi factura de Munters:



Muchas gracias amigo pelicano

Esto es una respuesta y lo demás son tonterias.  Tomo buena nota

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Resumiendo,
> como realidad particular, *puedo AFIRMAR *que cuando yo fuí el Jueves y Viernes, si había monedas y lingotes en las 2 tiendas de Bruselas (Munters: compre 1 Maple y 1 Krugerrand, y en Eurogold compre 2 pandas, 1 Nugget y 1 Filarmónica),



Gracias por tu testimonio, Pelicano.

Cuando estuve hace dos semanas en París también tenían monedas (no de todas, Krugers no por ejemplo), sin embargo hace unas cuatro semanas no tenían practicamente nada, y lo que tenían eran precios absurdos. 

¿Te importaría darnos los precios que pagaste en gold4ex y que día hiciste la compra? (no se ve en la factura) ¿Son los que ponen en su página web o añaden comisión sobre esos precios? Te lo pregunto pues el precio de Eurogold es diferente y más caro, y están allí también.

Otra cosa: Según dices pagaste en efectivo. Entiendo que de de forma anónima. ¿Correcto? Te lo pregunto pues aparentemente en la factura pusieron tus datos personales (lo deduzco por la parte borrada). ¿Hay algún problema para comprar de forma anónima?


----------



## eduenca (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> Resumiendo,
> como realidad particular, *puedo AFIRMAR *que cuando yo fuí el Jueves y Viernes, si había monedas y lingotes en las 2 tiendas de Bruselas (Munters: compre 1 Maple y 1 Krugerrand, y en Eurogold compre 2 pandas, 1 Nugget y 1 Filarmónica), creo que no es bueno DAR FALSOS TESTIMONIOS aquí de situaciones que no son ciertas bla bla bla
> 
> Mi factura de Munters:




¡No, no puede ser que haya oro en las tiendas!. ¿Has comprobado que no fueran de chocolate?, ¿seguro que no lo has soñado?


Todos los enamorados del oro (y de Putin) nos están machacando todo el día con la peregrina idea de que no hay oro para comprar.


----------



## eduenca (9 Nov 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Ya le he dicho dónde puede comprar todas las moneditas que desee a 676€ en el día de hoy:
> 
> 
> Cours de l'or
> ...









tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Todas las que se deseen?...¿Y cuales son las existencias?. Creo que eres víctima de la desinformación...Se ha repetido hasta la saciedad: una cosa es oro-papel (que es sólo papel), otra cosa es oro-electrónica (oro virtual) y otra muy distinta oro físico.
> 
> En este momento NO es posible comprar grandes cantidades de oro físico al precio marcado por el spot...es simplemente una manipulación. Piensa que proaurum.de no tiene existencias y han cerrado la tienda por internet, y que kitco.com tiene solo 4 moneditas.
> 
> Y respecto a la plata...eso si que es maquinación para alterar el precio de la cosas...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me dices donde compras Krugers a 655€ ?????
> 
> Yo no conozco ningún sitio...
> 
> ...





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Me parece que usted no entiende o no quiere entender.
> 
> Evidentemente usted no ha comprado Krugerrands en su vida. Ni conoce el mercado real, el de la calle.
> 
> ...





eduenca dijo:


> No presuponga hechos que desconoce.
> 
> Vaya usted a Bruselas y compre todas las que quiera por menos de 700€.





Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Todas las que quiera? ¿Es en modo irónico?
> 
> ¿Está usted comprando allí ahora mismo?
> 
> ...





PutinReloaded dijo:


> Dices esto en un momento en que todas las tiendas tienen agotadas las existencias, lo que demuestra que no entiendes ni repajolera de lo que estás hablando.





hijodeputa dijo:


> No le hagas caso, un tonto sigue un camino, se acaba el camino y el tonto sigue. Estás perdiendo energía en contestarle, dale al chico papel y quedémosnos el oro.





4motion dijo:


> Totalmente cierto, el mercado esta desabastecido :
> 
> Saludos



























Pelicano dijo:


> Bueno, se me olvida, pagué en *efectivo*.
> 
> Simplemente quería manifestar lo que yo he vivido por si a alguien le sirve de algo.
> Iba con la duda de que quizás no tenían ninguna moneda ya que ni tan si quiera me puse en contacto con ellos, no me importaba ir a pasar unos días ya que también iba de turismo. Pero mi sorpresa fue que en ningún momento denoté que les faltaba stock, como SE VA AFIRMANDO en las tiendas de compra-venta españolas y demás.
> ...




Tantas monsergas con que si no hay oro real, que sólo de papel, que patatín, que patatán, y al final se comprueba que en efecto, como era de suponer, sí hay stock de oro.

En España, como *sobran tontos del oro*, algunos estás haciendo su agosto con márgenes de auténtico disparate.


----------



## eduenca (9 Nov 2008)

Un consejo:

"Venda su oro cuando el taxista le recomiende comprar oro"


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> En España, como sobran tontos del oro , algunos estás haciendo su agosto con márgenes de auténtico disparate.



Hay mucho tonto útil que se pone a pontificar sobre la oferta y la demanda de oro sin haber tenido una onza en la mano en su puta vida.

En España sobran tontos y estafadores, punto. Del oro, de los bonos, de los pisos y de todo lo demás. El oro no es un medicamento contra el retraso mental congénito. Si que va a ser medicina contra la inestabilidad financiera, como se plantea ya en el nuevo Bretton Woods.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> Tantas monsergas con que si no hay oro real, que sólo de papel, que patatín, que patatán, y al final se comprueba que en efecto, como era de suponer, sí hay stock de oro.



Usted es un manipulador, bastante tonto, y no sabe gran cosa de oro. 

Ponga las fechas de los mensajes que usted cita. 

Yo estuve en París hace unas cuatro semanas y no tenían existencias. Lo vi con mis propios ojos, y los vendedores flipando porque jamás habían visto algo así. La semana pasada (el martes 28 concretamente) si tenían existencias, aunque no de todo. Evidentemente se han reabastecido. Ya veremos cuanto dura.

Por si cabe alguna duda, le invito a consultar el gráfico del Napoleon. ¿Cómo explica usted que se disparase hasta 190€?

METAL - Matières premières - NAPF - Au comptant - Les Echos.fr

Usted es tonto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Nov 2008)

Pelicano dijo:


> También las otras 4 monedas en Eurogold (está en frente de la bolsa en Burselas) un poquito mas caras, 2 pandas a 641€ cada una y el Viernes aquí también 1 Filarmónica y 1 Nugget australiana a 636€.
> 
> Me gustaría poner la guasa del mail de una empresa ESPAÑOLA de compra venta que recibí el Miercoles precisamente donde ASEGURABAN que no había en Bélgica oro... DESDE LUEGO NO OS FIÉIS DE NADIE



Muchas gracias Pelicano.

En efecto parece que los precios de venta de gold4ex son algo superiores a los de su página web. Recuerdo que el jueves indicaban un precio de venta entorno a 610€ para los Krugers. ¿Estaría el precio atrasado o es que añaden alguna comisión?

No se prive usted de poner el e-mail de la empresa en cuestión. Yo ya indiqué lo que pagaban por los $20 (665) en el momento en que los vendían a 1514€ :

Creo que eso lo dice todo sobre su fiabilidad.


----------



## auropata (9 Nov 2008)

*Y en la rue vivienne*

Pues en PAris en la RUe Vivienne la cosa esta escasa: solo un comercio tiene monedas, sobre todo 20 dolares americanos y 50 pesos mejicanos, y poquitinas. En Godot and Fils que es mi favorita solo hay media docena de medios y cuartos de Krugerrand, elresto esta agotado
Y lingotes, solo de 1 Kg y por encargo, En un sitio los trocean (los de 1 Kg) pa venderlos al peso
Saludos


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por si cabe alguna duda, le invito a consultar el gráfico del Napoleon. ¿Cómo explica usted que se disparase hasta 190€?
> 
> METAL - Matières premières - NAPF - Au comptant - Les Echos.fr



¿Demanda en pánico por los acontecimientos financieros de los primeros dias de Octubre?.

Pedazo de negocio para el que compró a 190€ en los primeros dias de Octubre y ha visto como su "inversión" ha caido a 120€ en un mes. Desde luego, si fue un buen negocio para los que vendieron en esos dias si compraron un año antes (a 100€).

¿Cuanto va subir los oritos cuando entremos en deflación?, nada, se va a hundir la cotización de la *commodity* y no digamos de su valor "numismático". Algunos van a perder hasta la camisa, pero los vendedores de oro habrán dado un buen pelotazo.


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Cuanto va subir los oritos cuando entremos en deflación?, nada, se va a hundir la cotización de la *commodity* y no digamos de su valor "numismático". Algunos van a perder hasta la camisa, pero los vendedores de oro habrán dado un buen pelotazo.



Opiniones sono como los culos, todos tenemos uno, aunque tu tengas dos.

El gráfico del oro respecto a las demás commodities es muy elocuente: el oro de hoy compra mas commodities que el oro de ayer. Esto es así porque el oro es tan "commodity" como un billete de 500.

El oro formará parte del nuevo tratado Bretton Woods, que definirá el valor del papel higiénico que ahorras.

Y para terminar, *no hay deflación sin corralito previo y sin destrucción de depósitos bancarios*. Hay que destruir dinero bancario para poder entrar en deflación, sin embargo el oro es indesrtuctible.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

Putón, sabes que estas en ignorados. No voy a perder el tiempo con neonazis que compran oro por motivos ideológicos.

Espero que te hayas puesto hasta las cejas de "Napoleones" el 1 de Octubre. Te vas a forrah...


----------



## NSK (9 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El oro formará parte del nuevo tratado Bretton Woods, que definirá el valor del papel higiénico que ahorras.



Si eso fuera asi ¿no crees que tomaran alguna medida como confiscar o ilegalizar
la tenencia de oro?Me gustaria saber tu opinion.Gracias.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Si eso fuera asi ¿no crees que tomaran alguna medida como confiscar o ilegalizar
> la tenencia de oro?Me gustaria saber tu opinion.Gracias.



NSK, otro neonazi o el mismo putón, con 9 mensajes, preguntandose a si mismo.

Coño pero que tontos sois, al menos no pongais un *avatar neonazi*.

Canelos.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Slowenische_Kunst


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> NSK, otro neonazi o el mismo putón, con 9 mensajes, preguntandose a si mismo.
> 
> Coño pero que tontos sois, al menos no pongais un *avatar neonazi*.
> 
> ...



joder tio¡¡¡, aporta lo que quieras,pero no jodas los hilos ,por favor


----------



## NSK (9 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> NSK, otro neonazi o el mismo putón, con 9 mensajes, preguntandose a si mismo.
> 
> Coño pero que tontos sois, al menos no pongais un *avatar neonazi*.
> 
> ...



Pero....te has molestado en leer los enlaces que pones tonto del culo??
si lo hubieras hecho te darias cuenta de que estas metiendo la pata hasta el fondo sin saber de lo que hablas gilimemo!! jajajajajaja me parece que como los enlaces que has puesto estan en ingles no te enteras de nada toma anda que te dejo un enlace a la wiki en castellano para que te enteres mejor 
Laibach - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

y recuerda que antes de hablar y de insultar sin saber te informas mejor


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> joder tio¡¡¡, aporta lo que quieras,pero no jodas los hilos ,por favor



Aqui los que joden son los neonazis difamando en todo el foro y los vendedores de oro intentando tomar el pelo con "el dorado".

Venga a disfrutarlo, que el oro nunca baja.


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Si eso fuera asi ¿no crees que tomaran alguna medida como confiscar o ilegalizar
> la tenencia de oro?



Es infinitamente mas jugoso y mas fácil confiscar/destruir depósitos de dinero virtual, que buscar oro debajo de los colchones de la gente.

Los Bancos Centrales pueden destruir todo el dinero bancario que haga falta hasta que el dinero que quede tenga el valor que ellos digan referenciado a sus reservas de oro, metal que reflejará el nuevo ajuste en su precio.

Recordemos a los anti-oro que los Bancos Centrales almacenan oro, no cojones de pájaro ni hígados de pato.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Pero....te has molestado en leer los enlaces que pones tonto del culo??
> si lo hubieras hecho te darias cuenta de que estas metiendo la pata hasta el fondo sin saber de lo que hablas gilimemo!! jajajajajaja me parece que como los enlaces que has puesto estan en ingles no te enteras de nada toma anda que te dejo un enlace a la wiki en castellano para que te enteres mejor
> Laibach - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> y recuerda que antes de hablar y de insultar sin saber te informas mejor



*NSK, is a controversial political art collective* that announced itself in Slovenia in 1984, when Slovenia was still part of Yugoslavia. NSK's name, being German, is compatible with a theme in NSK works: the complicated relationship Slovenes have had with Germans. *The name of NSK's music wing, Laibach, is also the German name of the Slovene capital Ljubljana, creating controversy through evoking memories of the Nazi occupation of Slovenia during the Second World Wa*r[1]

Lo que tu digas...

http://reflexionesdesacopladas.blogspot.com/2008/03/bandas-impactantes-hoy-laibach.html


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

Para el judío del foro que ve símbolos nazis por todos los lados: tómate un Valium o dos que los judíos no tenéis la exclusiva, cargantes, asesinos que vais de víctimas!

HEIL BUDDHA!

P.S: el Buddha está forrado de ORO, no de pagarés de papel de colores firmados por judíos.


----------



## NSK (9 Nov 2008)

Y dale..estamos desviando el hilo Traxx, y te estas encabezonando sin enterarte bien de que van Laibach y el Nsk. De la wiki: 
"Laibach forma parte del colectivo NSK (Neue Slovenische Kunst -- Nuevo Arte Esloveno), que adquirió el carácter de nación durante la separación de las repúblicas de Yugoslavia como reacción a los "hechos nacionales" y los enfrentamientos armados derivados.

El NSK es un estado cuyas fronteras no se encuentran en el espacio sino en el tiempo. El NSK existe en los eventos que se producen en las zonas que caen temporalmente bajo su jurisdicción, reproduciendo en ellos las estructuras estatales.

Conceptualmente, si el mecanismo totalitario consiste en la fabricación del futuro mediante la manipulación del pasado, el "retro-garde" en el NSK recupera y adapta el pasado como reflejo del presente.

*Tras esto, hay todo un intento de denuncia y transformación de las estructuras totalitarias que se esconden tras la apariencia de los sistemas políticos: ya sean democracias o dictaduras*"


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Y dale..estamos desviando el hilo Traxx, y te estas encabezonando sin enterarte bien de que van Laibach y el Nsk. De la wiki:



Los provocadores de la mafia judía siempre intervienen en los foros donde se defiende huir del papel-moneda hacia el oro. El oro es el mayor enemigo del papel inflable que emite la banca, estafa que está en su totalidad acaparada por las mafias judías.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Y dale..estamos desviando el hilo Traxx, y te estas encabezonando sin enterarte bien de que van Laibach y el Nsk. De la wiki:
> "Laibach forma parte del colectivo NSK (Neue Slovenische Kunst -- Nuevo Arte Esloveno), que adquirió el carácter de nación durante la separación de las repúblicas de Yugoslavia como reacción a los "hechos nacionales" y los enfrentamientos armados derivados.
> 
> El NSK es un estado cuyas fronteras no se encuentran en el espacio sino en el tiempo. El NSK existe en los eventos que se producen en las zonas que caen temporalmente bajo su jurisdicción, reproduciendo en ellos las estructuras estatales.
> ...



Que si, que si... "en política, lo que parece, es".

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/N1116a3JsfY&hl=es&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/N1116a3JsfY&hl=es&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


No joderé mas este sacrosanto hilo de estafadores.


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> No joderé mas este sacrosanto hilo de estafadores.



Estafadora será tu puta madre, desgraciado!


----------



## NSK (9 Nov 2008)

Traxx veo que eres demasiado imbecil como para entender el humor negro y el cinismo que se gastan los Laibach en esa cancion.


----------



## NSK (9 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Es infinitamente mas jugoso y mas fácil confiscar/destruir depósitos de dinero virtual, que buscar oro debajo de los colchones de la gente.
> 
> Los Bancos Centrales pueden destruir todo el dinero bancario que haga falta hasta que el dinero que quede tenga el valor que ellos digan referenciado a sus reservas de oro, metal que reflejará el nuevo ajuste en su precio.
> 
> Recordemos a los anti-oro que los Bancos Centrales almacenan oro, no cojones de pájaro ni hígados de pato.



Gracias por la respuesta, ni la habia visto contestando al memo este de Traxx.


----------



## TRAX (9 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Traxx veo que eres demasiado imbecil como para entender el humor negro y el cinismo que se gastan los Laibach en esa cancion.



Otro a ignorados.

No te olvides ponerte hasta arriba de oro. El zopenco que es un tio muy prudente y muy centrado te podrá aconsejar bien. No hay nada como un neonazi como asesor de inversiones.


----------



## PutinReloaded (9 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Otro a ignorados.
> 
> No te olvides de ponerte hasta arriba de oro. Putinreloaded que es tio muy prudente y muy centrado te podrá aconsejar bien.



Sigues sin aportar nada, ni conocimientos ni soluciones ni nada. Tus intervenciones son mocos verdes amasados con el dedo, lamentos de un homosexual, quejas de una damisela, un coño de oreja a oreja menstruando sin cesar.

Mas datos sobre la dirección que marca el oro:

_El pasado día 7 de enero, Financial Times apuntaba en su editorial al oro como "The new global currency", la *nueva divisa global* y señalaba que el metal se esta convirtiendo en la *tercera moneda de reserva después del dólar y del euro*. El editorial afirmaba que "el oro brilla en medio de un panorama internacional donde reina la confusión política y monetaria."​_


----------



## VOTIN (9 Nov 2008)

Que bien!!! mis foreros preferidos ER PUTIN ,pero me falta el palomo cojo del DOBERMAN?

PD,Sabeis que entre otras medallas tengo un cruz de hierro de 2º clase nazi,comprada
en Moscu?


----------



## elias2 (9 Nov 2008)

Desde aqui quiero agradecer a todos los troles varios que nos han acompañado en este hilo, de manera que hemos llegado a ser el hilo con mas visitas (41500) y con mas respuestas (430) del apartado Bolsa e inversiones alternativas.

El exito de este hilo es vuestro....va por vosotros!!!

Perdonar que no os diga nada mas....es que os tengo en la lista de ignorados.....


----------



## Germain (9 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que es una lástima el troleo, porque el hilo es realmente interesante.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Nov 2008)

Ciertamente. Nos fusilan el hilo gratuitamente (¿O no tan gratuitamente? Sorprende las pasiones que levanta el oro...jamás lo hubiese sospechado).

Lo que no logro entender es porque aquellos que consideran que comprar oro es tirar el dinero y blablabla...¿Por qué pierden el tiempo metiendose en el hilos "sobre comprar oro"? ¿Por qué no abren un hilo "comprar oro es tirar el dinero" y se limitan a postear allí?


----------



## JAVITXU (10 Nov 2008)

*comprar oro en paris*

SABE ALGUIEN DONDE SE PUEDE COMPRAR ORO EN PARIS? Y LUEGO PARA VENDERLO TE LO PAGAN AL CONTADO O HAY PROBLEMAS?GRACIAS







invertir un 25% de mis ahorros antes de 1 mes, y sí, como bien dices mas que como inversión, lo tomo como un seguro, si luego en 2 años baja, no hay problema creo que lo seguiría aguantando pase lo que pase como algo a tener decadas si hace falta.

Por otro lado, si no te molesta, cuando lo compras vas en persona y lo traes en la maleta o te o envían a españa? Porque supongo que las inversiones de oro que haces son en oro físico no en acciones o futuros verdad?

gracias![/QUOTE]


----------



## elnuevo (10 Nov 2008)

No sé si este tema se ha tratado. Tampoco creo que sea algo que vaya a ocurrir en un horizonte cercano, pero, ahí va mi pregunta:
En caso de prohibición, que podría hacerse con el oro? Sería mala idea tenerlo en la caja fuerte de un banco, ya que si el banco quebrase el contenido de la caja fuerte se perdería. Podría ser mejor idea enterrarlo, pero no todo el mundo dispone de un jardín para hacer eso. Sería mejor venderlo todo y comprar a cambio plata, paladio o platino? (Suponiendo que no prohibiesen estos).


----------



## merche400 (10 Nov 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> No sé si este tema se ha tratado. Tampoco creo que sea algo que vaya a ocurrir en un horizonte cercano, pero, ahí va mi pregunta:
> En caso de prohibición, que podría hacerse con el oro? Sería mala idea tenerlo en la caja fuerte de un banco, ya que si el banco quebrase el contenido de la caja fuerte se perdería. Podría ser mejor idea enterrarlo, pero no todo el mundo dispone de un jardín para hacer eso. Sería mejor venderlo todo y comprar a cambio plata, paladio o platino? (Suponiendo que no prohibiesen estos).



En cuestion de enterrarlo...yo te puntualizaría varias cosas...

Como sabes, existen los detectores de metales. Los habrás visto los que buscan monedas y tesoros en la arena. Son, obviamente, de gama baja con una penetracion en terreno "blandito" de, a lo sumo 15 cm. Los de gama alta, están por unos 35cm.

Tambien están los detectores de doble cuerpo. Llegan a tener una penetracion de entre 2m a 10 metros...obviamente, dependiendo del terreno y de la humedad. Tambien vale una millonada  oseas...que para buscar 100 Filarmónicas y algun lingotillo de oro, se descartan.


En resumen...si optas por enterrerarlo...
-Entierralos cubiertos de plastico... sin caja de metal ni nada. Solo el oro/plata.
-La plata, con la humedad suele formar oxido de plata que se esparrama(en terreno muy humedo y durante muchos años ) que facilitan su detección. No así el oro... que no se oxida.

-A 1metro bajo tierra suficiente. No pongas rocas ni nada encima; a lo sumo, compacta el terrero que habia.

-Pon poca cantidad y de canto. O bien... las monedas en columna...vamos... que no estén desparramadas. Cuando la señal rebota..no es lo mismo que rebote en 1 cm2 que en 20cm2.

-Un ejemplo sería poner 50 monedas filarmonicas de plata  en cada bujero, así como un lingotillo de 1kg oro de perfil.



Es una propuesta...claro....recordad tambien que la plata tiene una muuuy buena conductividad electrica. Mucho mejor que el oro. De ahí de no dejar la plata al "tuntun".


----------



## PutinReloaded (10 Nov 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> No sé si este tema se ha tratado. Tampoco creo que sea algo que vaya a ocurrir en un horizonte cercano, pero, ahí va mi pregunta:
> En caso de prohibición, que podría hacerse con el oro?



El oro físico es la protección mas segura contra la confiscación de bienes. Por que?

La confiscación DIGITAL es muchísimo mas probable!

Yo me preocuparía mas de la confiscación de mis ahorros y de mi plan de pensiones que de mo oro. Es muchísimo mas sencillo para el gobierno picar un par de teclas y quedarse con tus dineros digitales que ir de puerta en puerta buscando oro bajo los colchones.

Si el dinero que tienes es digital está en peligro, simplemente porque no está bajo tu control, el control lo tienen _otros_. La situación es mas preocupante ahora que los gobiernos se meten en la cama con las entidades financieras especulativas... extremadamente preocupante, se dan las condiciones para una vigilancia, manipulación y latrocinio digitales sin límites.

La confiscación digital no interfiere directamente con la vida diaria de la gente, no hace falta movilizar a la policía, ni sacar el ejército a la calle, ni poner vidas en perligro... el dinero digital ESTÁ YA BAJO SU CONTROL. Basta con hacer que baje la bolsa, intervenir los planes de pensiones públicos y privados, clausurar bancos y quedarse con los depósitos de la ciudadanía.

Po qué creéis que se introdujo la banca digital? antes que nada para ganar un CONTROL ABSOLUTO Y SENCILLO sobre el dinero de la gente.


----------



## Alighieri (10 Nov 2008)

Lo que te puedo decir es...


----------



## Alighieri (10 Nov 2008)

Mira no sé si es bueno comprar en estos momentos, por qué no esperas un poco más, hasta que las aguas se calmen, para que puedas tener mayor factibilidad y te puedas asegurar.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> No sé si este tema se ha tratado. Tampoco creo que sea algo que vaya a ocurrir en un horizonte cercano, pero, ahí va mi pregunta:
> En caso de prohibición, que podría hacerse con el oro? Sería mala idea tenerlo en la caja fuerte de un banco, ya que si el banco quebrase el contenido de la caja fuerte se perdería. Podría ser mejor idea enterrarlo, pero no todo el mundo dispone de un jardín para hacer eso. Sería mejor venderlo todo y comprar a cambio plata, paladio o platino? (Suponiendo que no prohibiesen estos).




El oro permacera en su precio (700 $onza)durante el 2009,con tendencia
a la baja.El problema esta en que cuando compras oro fisico y luego lo quieres vender,normalmente te lo pagan un 30% menos que cuando lo compraste

Al ser un activo en que los gobiernos del mundo han decidido no basar
su politica monetaria es improbable su nacionalizacion(para ello habria una
crisis peor que la del 29,ese factor lo puedes observar en la tasa de paro
,que es el indicador actual del bienestar social)
Si te gusta el oro por que es muy bonito,buena inversion....a mi me gustan la medallas militares(tambien quiero comprar algo de oro para regalo)

Antes de que se produgera una especulacion brutal ,se nacionalizaria,ademas esta prohibido su uso como dinero,NO ES DINERO
En el caso del petroleo la especulacion es real ,porque depende de los paises productores.........en el oro es ficticia y ademas no se gasta.

Si lo compras para vender a corto perderas mucho dinero, si lo compras
para enterrarlo a largo ,te dejo mi jardin


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

Ademas ,piensa que el ORO(dinero) es cobarde.
Si saliera un ley confiscatoria,no tardaria en entrar al BDE todo el oro,......por que?
1º-La gente que tiene este bien no representa ni el 0,1% de la poblacion,por lo que
cualquier medida por desproporcionada que fuera hacia esta gente A LA SOCIEDAD le
daria igual

2º.La gente que tiene este bien preferiria entregarlo a ir a la carcel sin pensarlo


----------



## PutinReloaded (10 Nov 2008)

Hay que ver lo estúpidos que llegan a ser algunos trolles anti-oro: Por un lado juran que el oro no tiene valor, insultan a quien diga que es un activo financiero... y por el otro, y con el mismo aliento, auguran una confiscación aurífera por parte del estado. Estos tontos útiles ni siquiera se dan cuenta de su contradicción...

Si como ellos dicen el oro solo es un "commodity" mas, por qué iba el estado a confiscar oro y no tripas de cerdo, chocolatinas, cojones de pájaro o foie-gras? La contradicción les delata en lo que verdaderamente piensan: saben igual que tu y que yo que *el oro es el único dinero de verdad*.


----------



## NSK (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ademas ,piensa que el ORO(dinero) es cobarde.
> Si saliera un ley confiscatoria,no tardaria en entrar al BDE todo el oro,......por que?
> 1º-La gente que tiene este bien no representa ni el 0,1% de la poblacion,por lo que
> cualquier medida por desproporcionada que fuera hacia esta gente A LA SOCIEDAD le
> ...



Si se confiscara el oro es cierto que solo afectaria a una parte de la poblacion pero en mi opinion una medida asi deberia producir cierto panico en el resto de la gente pensando en que seria lo siguiente que los gobiernos capitalistas en ruina podrian llegar a confiscar para sanear sus cuentas....

Ademas si el oro pasase a ser ilegal su precio se dispararia aun mas creandose un mercado negro parecido a el de las drogas.Votin...no se tu, pero yo no conozco el caso de ningun consumidor de droga ni traficante que se desviva en entregar su tesoro a las autoridades


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

A lo largo del año veremos una tendencia a intentar unir el sistema monetario AMERICANO con el EUROPEO con el pais bisagra INGLATERRA como catalizador,con la sola propuesta 
aunque sea en un horizonte temporal de 20 años o mas,DE ESTO ,las monedas dolar +libra+euro se veran SUPERFORTALECIDAS ante los paises en desarrolo,GENERARA confianza,que es lo que el DINERO quiere

Ventaja--El mundo occidental podra seguir su desarrollo en base a los paises en vias de desarrollo que seguiran dandonos sus materias primas en base al ESPEJO del gran desarrollo OCCIDENTAL y con la confianza de la futura moneda(cambiaremos el euro+dolar+libra por otra nueva)
No queda mas remedio para el futuro del planeta con 12000 mill habitantes o mas en 100 años
Hace 2000 AÑOS eramos 50 mill ,ahora somos 6000,etc
Pensar ,pensar hacia el futuro ,el ORO sera para las pulseras de las mujeres,etc
que es su destino historico,,,,,,,,el que no quiera entenderlo NO VERA EL FUTURO


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Si se confiscara el oro es cierto que solo afectaria a una parte de la poblacion pero en mi opinion una medida asi deberia producir cierto panico en el resto de la gente pensando en que seria lo siguiente que los gobiernos capitalistas en ruina podrian llegar a confiscar para sanear sus cuentas....
> 
> Ademas si el oro pasase a ser ilegal su precio se dispararia aun mas creandose un mercado negro parecido a el de las drogas.Votin...no se tu, pero yo no conozco el caso de ningun consumidor de droga ni traficante que se desviva en entregar su tesoro a las autoridades



MAS injusta es LA LEY DE COSTAS que lleva EXPROPIADAS 45.000 viviendas
por la cara Y ALGUIEN DICE ALGO?Y SON CASAS ,NO UN SIMPLE PEDAZO
DE METAL,SON CASAS DONDE LA GENTE VIVE.
¿Que te hace pensar que el ORO vale mas que 45ooo casas?

El precio del oro si el estado dice que MATA nadie lo querria,repito esto
sucedio en RUSIA y no supuso problema,ademas si su posesion trae problemas
..............tu lo guardarias con riego de perder tu casa,trabajo,etc y cambiarlo
por carcel ?¿lo comprarias?,,,,,,,,,,no es farlopa que entra por la nariz y desaparece,,,,,,,


----------



## NSK (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> A lo largo del año veremos una tendencia a intentar unir el sistema monetario AMERICANO con el EUROPEO con el pais bisagra INGLATERRA como catalizador,con la sola propuesta
> aunque sea en un horizonte temporal de 20 años o mas,DE ESTO ,las monedas dolar +libra+euro se veran SUPERFORTALECIDAS ante los paises en desarrolo,GENERARA confianza,que es lo que el DINERO quiere



Ummhh yo lo veo distinto, el capital desconfia del propio capital.Es un circulo vicioso del cual es muy dificil salir, se ha despertado la bestia y como ya paso antes los paises van a ir al salvese quien pueda con medidas proteccionistas para sus economias lo que degenerara en guerra y mientras tanto sus intercambios comerciales se basaran de facto en lo unico que hasta ahora tiene la confianza de todos el oro.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Ummhh yo lo veo distinto, el capital desconfia del propio capital.Es un circulo vicioso del cual es muy dificil salir, se ha despertado la bestia y como ya paso antes los paises van a ir al salvese quien pueda con medidas proteccionistas para sus economias lo que degenerara en guerra y mientras tanto sus intercambios comerciales se basaran de facto en lo unico que hasta ahora tiene la confianza de todos el oro.



Despues de la 2º GM TODO ESTABA EN RUINAS,AMERICA gasto ingentes cantidades de dinero para recuperar EUROPA

EL SALVESE QUIEN PUEDA EN ECONOMIA NO VALE
Si un pilar del tio que es dueño de un local comercial falla,,,,, a los PISOS de arriba se le cae el edificio tambien

El oro es solo un simbolo arcaico de nuestro pasado economico ,ESO ESTA
EN LOS LIBROS, y si no esta lo digo yo

No miraran atras para solucionar los problemas con elementos del pasado
BUSCARAN nuevas medicinas, y el ORO no es medicina es una enfermedad
para el desarrollo economico, YA SE DIJO HACE 30 AÑOS ¿HA CAMBIADO ALGO?


----------



## NSK (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> El precio del oro si el estado dice que MATA nadie lo querria,repito esto
> sucedio en RUSIA y no supuso problema,ademas si su posesion trae problemas
> ..............tu lo guardarias con riego de perder tu casa,trabajo,etc y cambiarlo
> por carcel ?¿lo comprarias?,,,,,,,,,,no es farlopa que entra por la nariz y desaparece,,,,,,,



Jejeje no conozco el caso ruso pero seria muy gracioso ver al papa estado pidiendo a sus infantiles ciudadanos que no consumieran oro porque el necesita todo los chutes por el mono que tiene.......


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> Jejeje no conozco el caso ruso pero seria muy gracioso ver al papa estado pidiendo a sus infantiles ciudadanos que no consumieran oro porque el necesita todo los chutes por el mono que tiene.......



Pues el caso RUSO es que se prohibio la tenencia de dolares a los ciudadanos
............cogieron a 3 muchachos traficando con dolares,LOS FUSILARON
.......LUEGO vieron que eso era muy BRUTO,,,,,,,y se cambio por SIBERIA
AL vecino que denunciaba a otro le ponian una medalla..............
............... NO QUEDO NI UN DOLAR EN LA CALLE


----------



## elias2 (10 Nov 2008)

Sr vOtin, ya que usted sabe tanto del oro, ¿podria decirme porque durante la ultima guerra mundial a varios paises entre ellos a Alemania se les exigia el pago en oro en vez de en moneda de curso legal?


----------



## NSK (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿HA CAMBIADO ALGO?



De todo lo que has dicho me quedo con esto, el poder en todas sus formas tiende a su auto-destruccion o como dicen Laibach con respecto al capitalismo;

"La sustancia fundamental auto-destructiva del capitalismo y su fuerza motriz es, por supuesto, la avaricia. Es característico de la avaricia que sólo pueda satisfacer sus ánsias cuando se destruye a sí misma. La interacción entre la avaricia y su dominación definen por tanto el nivel de civilización del capitalismo; de hecho, definen la fase en la que se encuentra su muerte"

Y yo añado que mientras bailamos entre el abismo y la refundacion en algo nuevo el mundo volvera una y otra vez a aquello en lo que tiene confianza a eso que tu mismo llamas simbolo.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Sr vOtin, ya que usted sabe tanto del oro, ¿podria decirme porque durante la ultima guerra mundial a varios paises entre ellos a Alemania se les exigia el pago en oro en vez de en moneda de curso legal?



El pago de que ?si fue USA LA QUE DIO DINERO A ALEMANIA con el plan MARSHALL? ............los vencedores pagaron a los vencidos
ESA FUE LA GRANDEZA DEL PUEBLO AMERICANO


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

NSK dijo:


> De todo lo que has dicho me quedo con esto, el poder en todas sus formas tiende a su auto-destruccion o como dicen Laibach con respecto al capitalismo;
> 
> "La sustancia fundamental auto-destructiva del capitalismo y su fuerza motriz es, por supuesto, la avaricia. Es característico de la avaricia que sólo pueda satisfacer sus ánsias cuando se destruye a sí misma. La interacción entre la avaricia y su dominación definen por tanto el nivel de civilización del capitalismo; de hecho, definen la fase en la que se encuentra su muerte"
> 
> Y yo añado que mientras bailamos entre el abismo y la refundacion en algo nuevo el mundo volvera una y otra vez a aquello en lo que tiene confianza a eso que tu mismo llamas simbolo.



volvera a lo que tiene confianza EL PODER+ELDINERO ,el poder no se autodestruye simplemente cambia la generacion humana que lo ostenta,
por eso en RUSIA cayo elPODER porque la nueva generacion NO MATABA a
sus conciudadanos


----------



## elias2 (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> El pago de que ?si fue USA LA QUE DIO DINERO A ALEMANIA con el plan MARSHALL? ............los vencedores pagaron a los vencidos
> ESA FUE LA GRANDEZA DEL PUEBLO AMERICANO



me referia a pagos de material durante la guerra, vamos cuando Alemania compraba material en el extranjero y el mundo les decia "enseñame el oro o no hay trato"


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> me referia a pagos de material durante la guerra, vamos cuando Alemania compraba material en el extranjero y el mundo les decia "enseñame el oro o no hay trato"



Joder tio..............
GEBELS decia "CAÑONES o MANTEQUILLA" o produce armas o bienes de consumo la sociedad......... seria la traduccion
En una guerra ,todo desaparece y el papel moneda no representa nada
POR QUE YA NO REFLEJA LA RIQUEZA DEL PAIS 
Se usa el trueque y lo mas facil es el oro,diamante,etc
llegado a ese punto de la economia del trueque todo vale,oro,diamantes,etc


----------



## elias2 (10 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Joder tio..............
> GEBELS decia "CAÑONES o MANTEQUILLA" o produce armas o bienes de consumo la sociedad......... seria la traduccion
> En una guerra ,todo desaparece y el papel moneda no representa nada
> POR QUE YA NO REFLEJA LA RIQUEZA DEL PAIS
> ...



luego estamos de acuerdo en que en tiempos de incertidumbre, el oro vuelve a ser moneda.


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> luego estamos de acuerdo en que en tiempos de incertidumbre, el oro vuelve a ser moneda.



EN TIEMPOS DE GUERRA SI

pero ahora no es el caso ,ni lo sera
porque de ser moneda ,,,,,sera para los gobiernos NO para nosotros
simples ciudadanos


----------



## VOTIN (10 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> luego estamos de acuerdo en que en tiempos de incertidumbre, el oro vuelve a ser moneda.



EL ORO PUEDE SER MONEDA DE CAMBIO ENTRE ESTADOS
pero no para uso interno entre los ciudadanos
esta prohibido por ley


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2008)

experimento krugerrand
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nNq6Eq9dK2E&hl=nl&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nNq6Eq9dK2E&hl=nl&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

lo conoce mogollon de gente.......
el periodista dice que cuesta 615 dolares : ,hace un poco de eso....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> lo conoce mogollon de gente.......
> el periodista dice que cuesta 615 dolares : ,hace un poco de eso....



Interesante video.

No hace poco. El video está colgado en agosto del 2007 (no 2008).

A mi también me sorprende la cantidad de gente que lo conoce. No he acabado de entender donde hace el experimento. Aquí en España ni de coña encuentra gente que sepa lo que es un Kruger.

Añado: Votin (al que tengo ignorado) y compañía. ¿Por qué no os abrís un hilo particular para vuestras discusiones particulares sobre el oro que no interesan a nadie? En este hilo se comparte información sobre comprar oro. Lo vuestro es OFF-TOPIC y dificulta la lectura del hilo.


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

*The Bullion Shop*

Soy nuevo en este foro y en el mundo de compra/venta de oro. Encantado de conocerles.


¿ Alguien ha comprado por internet en la tienda The Bullion Shop - The Bullion Shop®: Comprar lingotes de oro y plata en línea nunca ha sido tan fácil! ?

¿ que os parecen los precios de las monedas ?


Muchas gracias


----------



## JAVITXU (11 Nov 2008)

DONDE SE PUEDE COMPRAR ORO EN PARIS.ALGUIEN SABE?HAY OFICINAS DE COMPRA VENTA DE ORO?


















pero no para uso interno entre los ciudadanos
esta prohibido por ley[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fernan (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este foro y en el mundo de compra/venta de oro. Encantado de conocerles.
> 
> 
> ¿ Alguien ha comprado por internet en la tienda The Bullion Shop - The Bullion Shop®: Comprar lingotes de oro y plata en línea nunca ha sido tan fácil! ?
> ...






* CARAS :*


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Soy nuevo en este foro y en el mundo de compra/venta de oro. Encantado de conocerles.
> 
> 
> ¿ Alguien ha comprado por internet en la tienda The Bullion Shop - The Bullion Shop®: Comprar lingotes de oro y plata en línea nunca ha sido tan fácil! ?
> ...



Me parece un poco patético crearte un nuevo nick para anunciar tu chiringuito, amigo platadirect.


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Germain dijo:


> Me parece un poco patético crearte un nuevo nick para anunciar tu chiringuito, amigo platadirect.



Lo siento Germain te equivocas de persona.




Fernan dijo:


> * CARAS :*



Gracias Fernan, ¿ que alternativas tengo para comprar monedas sin viajar a Paris o Bruselas ?

¿ Orodirect, CIODE, Vivanco ? todos ellos igual o más caros. A los de gold4ex.be les mande un mensaje hace dias para ver si hacian envios a España y ni han tenido la decencia de contestarme.

Ayuda por favor. Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Lo siento Germain te equivocas de persona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Quieres alternativas? Yo te doy alternativas. 

No tienes porqué desplazarte a Europa. Yo te las traigo y las vendo más baratas que en todos esos sitios españoles, incluido el "bullion shop" ese tuyo. Donde, por ejemplo, tienes una oferta de 10 Krugers por 7650€

Hoy ofrezco Krugers a 720€. ¿Qué te parece la alternativa? Te ahorras 45 euros por moneda y no tienes que comprar 10. 

Interesados (no pomperos) escribirme por mp.


----------



## Akita (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Lo siento Germain te equivocas de persona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿7600 euros por 10 Krugerrands?

LOL.


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Quieres alternativas? Yo te doy alternativas.
> 
> No tienes porqué desplazarte a Europa. Yo te las traigo y las vendo más baratas que en todos esos sitios españoles, incluido el "bullion shop" ese tuyo. Donde, por ejemplo, tienes una oferta de 10 por 7650€
> 
> ...



Hombre quizas sea nuevo en esto ¿pompero?, pero no tonto, preferiria las filarmonicas a 697 del "bullion shop" ese , por lo que veo sólo va a cotizar el peso en oro si las quiero vender en el futuro.

¿alguna alternativa mejor? gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Hombre quizas sea nuevo en esto ¿pompero?, pero no tonto, preferiria las filarmonicas a 697 del "bullion shop" ese , por lo que veo sólo va a cotizar el peso en oro si las quiero vender en el futuro.
> 
> ¿alguna alternativa mejor? gracias



OK. Pues no los había visto. Ni las encuentro. Edito...estabas poniéndolas a 689€ en cuanto yo las he ofrecido a 690€. ¡Qué risa!

¿Lo has actualizado ya? 

Siiiii !!! ...ya veo que has puesto los Krugers a 717 individuales y a 701,5 el lote de 10. ¡Ja,ja,ja!

Entonces como oferta promocional (y sólo por joder) ofrezco los Krugers hoy a 680. 

¿Y ahora? ¿Quién es el tonto?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pompero Pacome: Llevas 5 minutos sin mejorar mi oferta. Esto me preocupa...


Esto es un OWNED !!!!

Además la web http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/www.thebullionshop.com te redirige a platadirect. Ya se demostró que eran antiguos pasapiseros. Manda huevos que vengan a anunciarse a este foro ahora. ¿No os han quedado pisitos por colocar? ¿Cómo andáis de pillados?


Por cierto los precios de los soberanos, 50 pesos,etc,etc,etc están desproporcionados. Me lo encargáis y os traigo por lo que pida el "bullion shop" menos el 5% como poco.


----------



## Akita (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome, patético y penoso.

Ya sé dónde no he de comprar oro ni plata.
Platadirect = pasapiseros reciclados.


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

Jojojojojojojo, es que lo sabía.


----------



## Akita (11 Nov 2008)

Ay, Pacome, Pacome... con lo apuesto y serio que parecías...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pidome hoy el PREMIOWNED del día. 

Platadirect pescado in fraganti actualizando precios en vivo ante la guerra de precios de Monsterspeculator !!! Ja,ja,ja,ja !!!!

A estos se les van a quitar las ganas de ir timando al personal.

Sólo por joder, una vez más, los mismos soberanos a 186 los ofrezco a 170. 

Vamos a ver si los baja....(es curiosidad insana).


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sólo por joder, una vez más, los mismos soberanos a 186 los ofrezco a 170.



Estás que lo tiras! Lástima que no tenga cash.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Akita dijo:


> Ay, Pacome, Pacome... con lo apuesto y serio que parecías...




¿Seguro que no tiene parentesco con Juan Luis el analisto de bolsa?

Es que se parecen tanto...


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pompero Pacome: Llevas 5 minutos sin mejorar mi oferta. Esto me preocupa...
> 
> 
> Esto es un OWNED !!!!
> ...



Monsterspeculator,

Coño, me voy a comer y como cambian las cosas.

por lo que veo sois cuatro gatos en esto del oro. Que una inocente pregunta en un foro haga bajar el precio a una página web me parece increible. Eso demuestra que en España las tiendas que hay o son caras o son poco de fiar y nada serias.

No se si tu serás serio o no, pero si en unos días no encuentro algo mejor me pongo en contacto contigo para comprarte unas cuantas. Como buen catalán me mirare bien el precio, que la pela es la pela.

No se que es eso del owned, pero si entre todos conseguís bajar el precio de las monedas, pues me alegro, a ver si tambien orodirect y CIODE se apuntan a la bajada y en cuatro dias estan como en Bruselas.

Viva la competencia.

A Akita y a Germain, aparte de las ironias y sarcasmos, ¿ sabeis de algún sitio donde se puedan conseguir más barato ? Sed constructivos y seguro que la gente del foro lo agradecerá.


Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Germain (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> A Akita y a Germain, aparte de las ironias y sarcasmos, ¿ sabeis de algún sitio donde se puedan conseguir más barato ? Sed constructivos y seguro que la gente del foro lo agradecerá.



Yo es que se las compro a Monsterspeculator.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Monsterspeculator,
> 
> Coño, me voy a comer y como cambian las cosas.
> 
> por lo que veo sois cuatro gatos en esto del oro. Que una inocente pregunta en un foro haga bajar el precio a una página web me parece increible. Eso demuestra que en España las tiendas que hay o son caras o son poco de fiar y nada serias.



En efecto, parece increible ¿verdad?...salvo que el que haga la pregunta sea el mismo que actualiza la página. 

Sobre que las que hay son caras, poco de fiar y nada serias, me imagino que también lo dirá por si mismo. Por mi parte mis clientes están muy satisfechos y no necesitan viajar a Europa ni fiarse de envios por correo de vendedores de tres al cuarto.



Pacome dijo:


> No se si tu serás serio o no, pero si en unos días no encuentro algo mejor me pongo en contacto contigo para comprarte unas cuantas. Como buen catalán me mirare bien el precio, que la pela es la pela.



Lo siento. No vendo a "pasaoreros". Esa es la diferencia entre usted y yo.


----------



## Akita (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Monsterspeculator,
> 
> Coño, me voy a comer y como cambian las cosas.
> 
> ...




Al menos usted pliega velas como un caballero. Otros en su misma situación (esto es: owneados) recurren al insulto y al pataleo.


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Lo siento. No vendo a "pasaoreros". Esa es la diferencia entre usted y yo.



No voy a defender a nadie y menos a los de platadirect, pero si voy a defender mi derecho a encontrar el mejor precio. Si por ello me tratas de "pasaorero", que eres tú? por lo que veo también vendes y tienes cartera de clientes.

De momento me parecen tan poco serios los de platadirect que bajan el precio en directo como tú que también lo bajas en directo, de 720 a 690.

Sigo buscando alguien serio y a buen precio. ¿ hay algún sitio más, aparte de estos vendedores de foros especializados ?. Preferiblemente páginas serias y con un historial comprobable, que con el dinero no me gusta jugar.

Gracias a todos


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Nov 2008)

se nota que el bullion es muy competitivo, hay ajustar los precios al instante. Tambien me ha llamado la atención la rapida "actualización" de precios de Bullion Direct alias plata direct rolleyes: ¿por qué no haran lo mismo con los pisos?)
Alquien ofrece spot + un 5%

Para Pacome: 
Tambien soy novato en esto y recomendarte solo puedo con las dos que he tratado; Vivanco y annalegold (o como se llame la web alemana de filarmonicas). Los precios fluctuan ahora parece que ligeramente a la baja (y no creo que por mucho tiempo), aumentan la disponibilidad y nos siguen cobrando un buen premiun, pero en vista de como esta el paronama, es lo que hay. Sigue buscando, si encuentras algo mejor acuerdate de informarnos.


----------



## Akita (11 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Para Pacome:
> Tambien soy novato en esto y recomendarte solo puedo con las dos que he tratado; [Vivanco y annalegold ...



En lo que a Vivanco se refiere: seriedad, fiable, buenos precios y entrega casi inmediata (alrededor de 24 horas).


----------



## ducale (11 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos

...vendo Krugerrands en Barcelona.......hoy a 730..
entrega en mano.

contactar por MP...........Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> No voy a defender a nadie y menos a los de platadirect, pero si voy a defender mi derecho a encontrar el mejor precio. Si por ello me tratas de "pasaorero", que eres tú? por lo que veo también vendes y tienes cartera de clientes.



No vendo a vendedores. ¿No está claro? 



Pacome dijo:


> De momento me parecen tan poco serios los de platadirect que bajan el precio en directo como tú que también lo bajas en directo, de 720 a 690.



Se equivoca. El precio promocional de hoy de los Krugers es 680. Y, como ya he dicho, sólo lo bajo por fastidiaros a los pasaoreros. Evidentemente en platadirect no conocéis el mercado del oro y la plata y acabáis de llegar. Me imagino que la experiencia como pasapiseros sólo os vale para engañar al cliente.

Además ofrezco los precios más bajos de España y no va a cambiar.



Pacome dijo:


> Sigo buscando alguien serio y a buen precio. ¿ hay algún sitio más, aparte de estos vendedores de foros especializados ?. Preferiblemente páginas serias y con un historial comprobable, que con el dinero no me gusta jugar.
> 
> Gracias a todos



Siempre puedes comprar en Robodirect. Aunque parece que ahora no les queda gran cosa...Tampoco me parecen muy serios. Llevan un mes sin stock.

Puedes tomar un vuelo barato y viajar a Europa. Tienes que añadir el precio de la estancia y viaje, y el riesgo de que no tengan existencias como pasó hace un mes.


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Akita dijo:


> En lo que a Vivanco se refiere: seriedad, fiable, buenos precios y entrega casi inmediata (alrededor de 24 horas).



Gracias a todos.

Por lo que veo en Vivanco sólo tienen Krugerrands a 725, aun lejos de los 624.25 que tienen todas monedas de onza en Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International.

podéis escribir bien el nombre de "annalegold" es que no me sale por el google.

Muchas gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> No voy a defender a nadie y menos a los de platadirect, pero si voy a defender mi derecho a encontrar el mejor precio. Si por ello me tratas de "pasaorero", que eres tú? por lo que veo también vendes y tienes cartera de clientes.
> 
> De momento me parecen tan poco serios los de platadirect que bajan el precio en directo como tú que también lo bajas en directo, de 720 a 690.
> 
> ...



me sale una inmo al meter ese telefono en google,con lo que no me fiaria de esos, parecen "pasapiseros diversificaos",y tu el amo del chiringuito,haciendo publi gratis
espero que nadie te compre


----------



## Mochuelo (11 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Gracias a todos.
> 
> Por lo que veo en Vivanco sólo tienen Krugerrands a 725, aun lejos de los 624.25 que tienen todas monedas de onza en Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International.
> 
> ...



espero te sea util.

Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## Pacome (11 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> espero te sea util.
> 
> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



Gracias Mochuelo

por lo que veo tienen Krugerrands a 715, nuggets a 692 y filarmonicas y chinas a 698. De todas maneras el idioma tira para atras y si se le ha de añadir el transporte y seguro no salen muy bien de precio.

Propongo que se vayan publicando todos los nombres de la página web que conozcais y sus mejores precios periodicamente, así como si admiten o no el envio a España y su coste si lo conoceis. Todo ello con el fin de acabar con el abuso de las tiendas que venden en España. Yo me comprometo a hacerlo esta noche, que los del trabajo ya me miran mal.

Seguro que si todos los del foro nos ponemos conseguimos que los precios sean mas competitivos.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2008)

ducale dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> ...vendo Krugerrands en Barcelona.......hoy a 730..
> entrega en mano.
> ...



Vaya hombre. Pensaba que usted compraba y no que vendiese. Así me lo indicó en el email que me envió. 

No se preocupe que también tengo clientes en Barna y mis precios son más competitivos incluyendo el viaje.


----------



## rosonero (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No vendo a vendedores. ¿No está claro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Joer, me cao en tó!!!!!!! Me has puesto "cachondo" con esos precios , aquí la peña buscando y parloteando y tenemos al rey Midas entre nosotros 

Tengo que pensarlo :


----------



## wolfy (11 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me sale una inmo al meter ese telefono en google,con lo que no me fiaria de esos, parecen "pasapiseros diversificaos",y tu el amo del chiringuito,haciendo publi gratis
> espero que nadie te compre



Te paso mi Post del 17 de Octubre en este mismo Hilo sobre LadrillonPlastasDirectos:......

Juas Juas Juas!!!!

y de paso no tendreis un Zulito para irme a vivir por alli????

Por cierto, ha sido un coñazo buscaros. ¿porque no haceis como cualquier empresa solvente y os mostrais directamente en Who is???? Algo que Ocultar????

Platadirect.com >> EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 

.: Denominación: EUROPALMA PROPERTY MANAGEMENT S.L. 
.: Domicilio Social: CALLE CONQUISTADOR, 2 
.: Localidad: 07001 PALMA ( BALEARES ) 
.: Forma Jurídica: SOCIEDAD LIMITADA 
.: Actividad: Servicios relativos a la propiedad inmobiliaria y a la propiedad industrial 
.: Objeto Social: LA INTERMEDIACION EN LA COMPRA, VENTA Y ARRENDAMIENTO DE TERRENOS, ASI COMO COMPRA, VENTA, CONSTRUCCION O ARRENDAMIENTO DE INMUEBLES O PARTE DE LOS MISMOS OPERANDO POR CUENTA DE TERCEROS. AGENCIA DE PUBLICIDAD.

Por cierto quien pueda ver su estado de cuentas va a Flipar!!!!!

Los datos aqui mostrados han sido obtenidos del Registro Mercantil Todo 100% Legal y de dominio publico (Por si hay mosqueo)


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No vendo a vendedores. ¿No está claro?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pasame tu correo electronico o enviame tus datos a centromb@telefonica.net

NOMBRE +DNI
TLF FIJO+ TLF MOVIL
Nº CTA BANCO PARA INGRESO
1-KRUGER (680 € INCLUIDOS GASTOS DE ENVIO ,SUPONGO
1-50 PESOS MEXICO (780 € ES OK)


----------



## elias2 (11 Nov 2008)

wolfy dijo:


> Te paso mi Post del 17 de Octubre en este mismo Hilo sobre LadrillonPlastasDirectos:......
> 
> Juas Juas Juas!!!!
> 
> ...



wolfy eres un crack


----------



## TRAX (11 Nov 2008)

Menudo chiringuito mas cuco os habeis montado en el foro, jo jo, haciendo competencia con el del tenderete de al lado y todo.







Como sabeis no me interesa ni el oro ni la plata, pero si alguno vendeis alfombras persas o teteras para el té moruno estoy abierto a sugerencias.


----------



## rosonero (11 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Menudo chiringuito mas cuco os habeis montado en el foro, jo jo, haciendo competencia con el del tenderete de al lado y todo.



Jo jo, Brutal. Entras "comprar oro" en google y este hilo es la segunda entrada ::


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Menudo chiringuito mas cuco os habeis montado en el foro, jo jo, haciendo competencia con el del tenderete de al lado y todo.
> 
> 
> 
> Como sabeis no me interesa ni el oro ni la plata, pero si alguno vendeis alfombras persas o teteras para el té moruno estoy abierto a sugerencias.



Hombre,la verdad es que eso mismo pensaba yo,pero de tanto estudiar
la cosa del oro este de los cojones me ha entrado la gana de comprar algo.

.........y como tu sigas mirando y mirando las monedas ........vas a caer ......

no creo que alcanzaces el grado de locura del putinreloaded,,,,,pero caeras
seguro que caeras...............................
es que brillan tanto y son tan bonitas !QUE JODER! dan ganas de tener algunas


----------



## TRAX (11 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hombre,la verdad es que eso mismo pensaba yo,pero de tanto estudiar
> la cosa del oro este de los cojones me ha entrado la gana de comprar algo.
> 
> .........y como tu sigas mirando y mirando las monedas ........vas a caer ......
> ...



Yo soy mas de alfombras persas.







El oro lo dejo para los profesionales. No invierto en negocios que no conozco, y nunca invierto en negocios en maximos, la última onza que se la lleve otro.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Yo soy mas de alfombras persas.
> 
> 
> 
> El oro lo dejo para los profesionales. No invierto en negocios que no conozco, y nunca invierto en negocios en maximos, la última onza que se la lleve otro.



Los negocios donde se gana mas dinero son aquellos que se hacen simplemente por que te gusta y ya esta SIN ESPERAR GANAR DINERO 
yo tendre cerca de 300 medalla militares(la mitad falsa por cierto) y
algunas las compre por 500$ y hoy valen 9000€
es un hobby ,si lo tomas como un negocio perderas,pero como entretenimiento puedes estar bien(mejor que el bingo)


----------



## TRAX (11 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los negocios donde se gana mas dinero son aquellos que se hacen simplemente por que te gusta y ya esta SIN ESPERAR GANAR DINERO
> yo tendre cerca de 300 medalla militares(la mitad falsa por cierto) y
> algunas las compre por 500$ y hoy valen 9000€
> es un hobby ,si lo tomas como un negocio perderas,pero como entretenimiento puedes estar bien(mejor que el bingo)



Pues si que se revalorizan las medallas militares, nunca lo hubiera imaginado. Aunque ya te digo que como entretenimiento las alfombras persas tienen su cosita, me chifla pasar las tardes de los domingos con la lupa mirando esos dibujitos geométricos tan hermosos.

Si algún día te da por las alfombras persas, en *esta tienda* te darán buen trato, seriedad, profesionalidad y precio justo (aunque las alfombras mas antiguas y caras están reservadas para inversores, y no es fácil acceder a ellas, mucho jeque árabe con caprichos caros). Ademas son iranies de verdad, no es mierda de alfombras turcas con las que timan a los turistas en el gran bazar. Hace cerca de veinte años compré una alfombra por casi diez millones de pesetas por la que me dan hoy mas de un millón de euros, y no la vendo ni por dos, en cuanto los americanos invadan irán las alfombras iranies se van a poner por las nubes.

En fin, dejo a estos señores haciendo negocios.


----------



## elias2 (11 Nov 2008)

Estooo......EJEM

Este hilo es un hilo del ORO........

la web de las alfombras no esta nada mal.....


----------



## PutinReloaded (11 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pues si que se revalorizan las medallas militares, nunca lo hubiera imaginado. Aunque ya te digo que como entretenimiento las alfombras persas tienen su cosita, me chifla pasar las tardes de los domingos con la lupa mirando esos dibujitos geométricos tan hermosos.
> 
> Si algún día te da por las alfombras persas, en *esta tienda* te darán buen trato, seriedad, profesionalidad y precio justo (aunque las alfombras mas antiguas y caras están reservadas para inversores, y no es fácil acceder a ellas, mucho jeque árabe con caprichos caros). Ademas son iranies de verdad, no es mierda de alfombras turcas con las que timan a los turistas en el gran bazar. Hace cerca de veinte años compré una alfombra por casi diez millones de pesetas por la que me dan hoy mas de un millón de euros, y no la vendo ni por dos, en cuanto los americanos invadan irán las alfombras iranies se van a poner por las nubes.
> 
> En fin, dejo a estos señores haciendo negocios.



Por qué no vas a cagar a otro hilo, imberbe? Estás fuera de tema, tienes la gracia en el culo y solo vienes a tocar los cojones.

Si no te interesa el tema lárgate.


----------



## TRAX (11 Nov 2008)

Coño Putin, ni que te estuviera jodiendo el negocio.

Relájate.


----------



## ducale (11 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vaya hombre. Pensaba que usted compraba y no que vendiese. Así me lo indicó en el email que me envió.
> 
> No se preocupe que también tengo clientes en Barna y mis precios son más competitivos incluyendo el viaje.




Hola

...bueno, comprar..vender...todo hace parte del mismo juego !!
lo importante ....es no aburrirse

un saludo


----------



## TRAX (11 Nov 2008)

Putin, se me olvidaba, aparte de oro, ¿alguno de tus nicks vende teteras?

Estoy buscando este modelo.







Si no lo tienes no pasa nada, que luego te me enfadas con ese pronto que tienes.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pues si que se revalorizan las medallas militares, nunca lo hubiera imaginado. Aunque ya te digo que como entretenimiento las alfombras persas tienen su cosita, me chifla pasar las tardes de los domingos con la lupa mirando esos dibujitos geométricos tan hermosos.
> 
> Si algún día te da por las alfombras persas, en *esta tienda* te darán buen trato, seriedad, profesionalidad y precio justo (aunque las alfombras mas antiguas y caras están reservadas para inversores, y no es fácil acceder a ellas, mucho jeque árabe con caprichos caros). Ademas son iranies de verdad, no es mierda de alfombras turcas con las que timan a los turistas en el gran bazar. Hace cerca de veinte años compré una alfombra por casi diez millones de pesetas por la que me dan hoy mas de un millón de euros, y no la vendo ni por dos, en cuanto los americanos invadan irán las alfombras iranies se van a poner por las nubes.
> 
> En fin, dejo a estos señores haciendo negocios.



Caramba,eres una femina......que raro que no te guste el oro?relojes,anillos,etc
Pensaba que hablabas de coña(lo de las alfombras),ya ves....lo que se encuentra por ahi

He visto en FERIAS alfombras,los indios y moros estan por todo el planeta vendiendolas.......................
Las he visto en MADRID,VALENCIA,COLONIA .......incluso me compre una TIBETANA (rugs in english)por curiosidad ,en un contenedor 40 hq que me traje de la china


Podria comprar lo que dices,pero no donde me mandas..........I"m sorry
no creo que sea cheaper......preferiria traermela de CHINA o de RUSIA,en
rusia tambien hay muchas,porque estan siempre en comunicacion con turquia
De todas formas,el sitio donde se compra o vende MARCA,es decir .....mira
yo he traido porcelana ,caballitos,jarrones,etc de 1800 o anterior junto
con antiguedades de muebles de 100 o 200 años y los he vendido por 400 euros o 600 LOS ARMARIOS ,ojo Y LOS HE VISTO A 3500 EN TIENDAS PIJAS,pero lo importante es el SITIO
un contenedor de antiguedades 70 m3 vale,bueno no me enrollo que este tema no es aqui


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pues si que se revalorizan las medallas militares, nunca lo hubiera imaginado. Aunque ya te digo que como entretenimiento las alfombras persas tienen su cosita, me chifla pasar las tardes de los domingos con la lupa mirando esos dibujitos geométricos tan hermosos.
> 
> Si algún día te da por las alfombras persas, en *esta tienda* te darán buen trato, seriedad, profesionalidad y precio justo (aunque las alfombras mas antiguas y caras están reservadas para inversores, y no es fácil acceder a ellas, mucho jeque árabe con caprichos caros). Ademas son iranies de verdad, no es mierda de alfombras turcas con las que timan a los turistas en el gran bazar. Hace cerca de veinte años compré una alfombra por casi diez millones de pesetas por la que me dan hoy mas de un millón de euros, y no la vendo ni por dos, en cuanto los americanos invadan irán las alfombras iranies se van a poner por las nubes.
> 
> En fin, dejo a estos señores haciendo negocios.



Por cierto esta tienda na de barata,na de na
y ademas hay sitios mejores para comprar


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Caramba,eres una femina......que raro que no te guste el oro?relojes,anillos,etc
> Pensaba que hablabas de coña(lo de las alfombras),ya ves....lo que se encuentra por ahi
> 
> He visto en FERIAS alfombras,los indios y moros estan por todo el planeta vendiendolas.......................
> ...



Oiga Votin, que me gusten las alfombras no implica que sea fémina. Que aqui nadie llama afeminados a señores que compran moneditas, cadenitas o pulseritas de oro, siempre que se haga como inversión, claro. El que compré esas cosas como hobby ... ahí ya no me meto.

Hace unos dias que estoy dandole vueltas a la idea de comprar *esta alfombra* que me tiene obsesionado, y creo que es una excelente inversión (le veo un precio de salida muy bajo, aunque luego vienen los puñeteros jeques arabes y se las llevan por docenas). Por cierto, ¿sabe que se ha llegado a pagar cerca de cuatro millones y medio de dolares por una alfombra persa? a mas de setecientos dolares la pulgada cuadrada, ni el oro alcanza ese precio.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Oiga Votin, que me gusten las alfombras no implica que sea fémina. Que aqui nadie llama afeminados a señores que compran moneditas, cadenitas o pulseritas de oro, siempre que se haga como inversión, claro. El que compré esas cosas como hobby ... ahí ya no me meto.
> 
> Hace unos dias que estoy dandole vueltas a la idea de comprar *esta alfombra* que me tiene obsesionado, y creo que es una excelente inversión (le veo un precio de salida muy bajo, aunque luego vienen los puñeteros jeques arabes y se las llevan por docenas). Por cierto, ¿sabe que se ha llegado a pagar cerca de cuatro millones y medio de dolares por una alfombra persa? a mas de setecientos dolares la pulgada cuadrada, ni el oro alcanza ese precio.



Siento lo de femina,es que para saber apreciar el arte hay que se oriental y
no estoy muy acostumbrado a ello.

Lo de gastarte esa pasta en ese trapo es cierto?no te quedas conmigo?

si es cierto ,te ayudo a comprar algo asi por 1000 $ mas gastos y me das
comision de 6000 €?Lo podemos traer de rusia,iran o china directamente
de las fabricas o de intermediarios de antiguedades,que conozco


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Tengo esta tetera de leche caliente para tu culo de marrana visillera que te va que ni pintada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Putin,el MONSTER este no me contesta el tio chulo dice que vende a 680€ (incl gastos envio) las kruger, me venderias una? y los 100gr a 1800€?


----------



## PutinReloaded (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Putin, se me olvidaba, aparte de oro, ¿alguno de tus nicks vende teteras?
> 
> Estoy buscando este modelo..



Esta tetera de leche caliente te va a gustar. Le va a tu culo de marrana visillera que ni pintada:







Reproducción exacta de PutinReloaded.

Para que te cures esa gracia que tienes en el culo, nena.


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por cierto esta tienda na de barata,na de na
> y ademas hay sitios mejores para comprar



Pero que dice, en alfombras hay surtido para todos los bolsillos, entiendo que una Tabriz firmada por GhareBaghi a 110.000 dolares le parezca a usted caro, pero le aseguro que es una inversión excelente. Si se cumplen las previsiones de una guerra EEUU-Irán en los próximos años, se la quitarán de las manos por diez veces su valor. Además tengo un familiar que es tambien inversor en alfombras persas y, si esta interesado podría conseguirle una a buen precio, ya que consigue descuentos por compra al mayor.

Hágame caso, en estos momentos no tengo la gráfica precio del oro, alfombras persas, inflación, pero le aseguro que las alfombras persas ganan al oro y a la inflación por goleada, tenga en cuenta que las alfombras persas no las compra cualquier mindundi, son caprichos para millonarios, y ellos están siempre dispuestos a pagar lo que haga falta.

Votin, ¿De entre la porcelana que importa tiene algunas teteras morunas antiguas?, también colecciono curiosidades como la tetera que le voy a encargar a Putin.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Oiga Votin, que me gusten las alfombras no implica que sea fémina. Que aqui nadie llama afeminados a señores que compran moneditas, cadenitas o pulseritas de oro, siempre que se haga como inversión, claro. El que compré esas cosas como hobby ... ahí ya no me meto.
> 
> Hace unos dias que estoy dandole vueltas a la idea de comprar *esta alfombra* que me tiene obsesionado, y creo que es una excelente inversión (le veo un precio de salida muy bajo, aunque luego vienen los puñeteros jeques arabes y se las llevan por docenas). Por cierto, ¿sabe que se ha llegado a pagar cerca de cuatro millones y medio de dolares por una alfombra persa? a mas de setecientos dolares la pulgada cuadrada, ni el oro alcanza ese precio.



JODER,que suerte tienes tio.......er putin te ha dedicado un post............
a mi no me hace ningun caso,me tiene en ingnorados..............

desde que le corte las dos orejas y el rabo,y le di la vuelta al FORO,
no me lo perdono y ya no me hace caso,ni siquiera para venderme oro


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

Putin, le he dicho mil veces que compro antiguedades no productos usados, y menos por usted, que a ver si me va a pegar algo contagioso. Además eso no es una tetera, que parece usted tonto, hombre.

Entiendo que su enfado es porque no tiene el producto que le pido, no se preocupe seguiré buscando. Ni que decir tiene que si encuentra lo que busco hágamelo saber.


----------



## PutinReloaded (12 Nov 2008)

Los bancos centrales atesoran alfombras persas en sus cámaras acorazadas, y en los burdeles los precios de marranas como TRAX no paran de deflactar.

Así es la evolución del coste de follar a TRAX por el culo con un palo a lo largo de su carrera profesional:


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> JODER,que suerte tienes tio.......er putin te ha dedicado un post............
> a mi no me hace ningun caso,me tiene en ingnorados..............
> 
> desde que le corte las dos orejas y el rabo,y le di la vuelta al FORO,
> no me lo perdono y ya no me hace caso,ni siquiera para venderme oro



Este Putin... mira que hacerle ascos al dinero, mal vendedor, mal vendedor...


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pero que dice, en alfombras hay surtido para todos los bolsillos, entiendo que una Tabriz firmada por GhareBaghi a 110.000 dolares le parezca a usted caro, pero le aseguro que es una inversión excelente. Si se cumplen las previsiones de una guerra EEUU-Irán en los próximos años, se la quitarán de las manos por diez veces su valor. Además tengo un familiar que es tambien inversor en alfombras persas y, si esta interesado podría conseguirle una a buen precio, ya que consigue descuentos por compra al mayor.
> 
> Hágame caso, en estos momentos no tengo la gráfica precio del oro, alfombras persas, inflación, pero le aseguro que las alfombras persas ganan al oro y a la inflación por goleada, tenga en cuenta que las alfombras persas no las compra cualquier mindundi, son caprichos para millonarios, y ellos están siempre dispuestos a pagar lo que haga falta.
> 
> Votin, ¿De entre la porcelana que importa tiene algunas teteras morunas antiguas?, también colecciono curiosidades como la tetera que le voy a encargar a Putin.



Teteras no ,pero consoladores chinos de 2 pollas alguno me queda.......

Estoy acostumbrado a comprar y le puedo decir que he visto---mierdas pinchadas en un palo en la calle ,y luego en la tienda por 15oo € en las
revistas de decoracion
Ya en serio,si quieres comprar te puedo ayudar
si quiero comprar en IRAN,le preguntaria a mi forwarder Y LE VENDERIA YO
A USTED..........no al reves,,,,,,,,,yo soy el importador mayorista(vamos
el que compra a 10 y vende a 100)ademas trabajo con el HSBC y el Wachovia,
bueno este ya no ,se fue al carajo


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

Ostia ,otro post del putin NO ME LO PUEDO CREER
pensaba que ESTABA MUERTA 

OJO que como lo provoques este tio tiene salidas muy buenas,(lo llaman GOLDTROLL FINGER 007)


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Siento lo de femina,es que para saber apreciar el arte hay que se oriental y
> no estoy muy acostumbrado a ello.
> 
> Lo de gastarte esa pasta en ese trapo es cierto?no te quedas conmigo?
> ...




A ver Votin, hablo totalmente en serio. Para que se haga una idea las alfombras persas de la *colección Doris Duke* no bajan del millon de dólares. Una alfombra Sarouk Fereghan de finales del siglo 19 a ese precio, es como si subastaran el Stradivarius Lady Tennant con un precio de salida de 100.000 dolares, una ganga, vamos.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> A ver Votin, hablo totalmente en serio. Para que se haga una idea las alfombras persas de la *colección Doris Duke* no bajan del millon de dólares. Una alfombra Sarouk Fereghan de finales del siglo 19 a ese precio, es como si subastaran el Stradivarius Lady Tennant con un precio de salida de 100.000 dolares, una ganga, vamos.



Hombre ,ya tanto nivel no
algo mas intermedio si puedo conseguir
y eso no es broma lo que digo,incluso las monedas de oro,hay un modelo
que lo estan vendiendo chapado en oro,perfecta imitacion por 40$,va
en su emboltura de plastico y todo
Algo mas humano,no tan divino,,,,,,,,,en alfombras vale 
incluso las pinturas en SHANGHAI te copian cuadros perfectos por 10$


----------



## PutinReloaded (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Este Putin... mira que hacerle ascos al dinero, mal vendedor, mal vendedor...



eso de ascos... viene muy bien para quitar la mierda de mi cipote después de sacártelo del culo, eso si.

<marquee SCROLLAMOUNT=20>




&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;




&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;




</marquee>


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Nov 2008)

Esto...¿por qué no abren un hilo propio sobre alfombras, teteras y demás?. No dudo de que pueda ser interesantísimo...pero considero que aquí no toca: es un hilo sobre dudas en la inversión en oro.


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Teteras no ,pero consoladores chinos de 2 pollas alguno me queda.......



Como le he dicho, ya sabe que yo soy mas de alfombras, pregúntele a Putin, aunque no le venda oro, igual le compra el consolador chino de dos pollas, creo que es aficionado al tema.

En cuanto al negocio que propone no es lo que busco, no compro copias Made in China, ni antiguedades polvorientas, estoy hablando de genuinas alfombras persas, joyas que se revalorizan solo mirandolas, y que muy poca gente tiene la posibilidad de comprar, aunque hay todo un mercado de la alfombra persa a precio asequible para inversores que buscan algo no tan sofisticado. De todas formas, parece que no nos ponemos de acuerdo, otra vez será, caballero.


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> eso de ascos... viene muy bien para quitar la mierda de mi cipote después de sacártelo del culo, eso si.
> 
> <marquee SCROLLAMOUNT=30>
> 
> ...



No te podras quejar TRAX,esto es una autentica invitacion a un acto de amor

Se ha cortado los huevos,y te ha enviado una carta firmada por detras 
...............!!!!!!!!!ESE ERA SU ULTIMO BILLETE LIMPIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
con que se va a limpiar ahora el culo?

y lo que es mas importante, Ahora,que se ha operado y se los ha cortado
en un acto de amor y envueltos en oro ,LE SEGUIRAS QUERIENDO!!!!!??????


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Esto...¿por qué no abren un hilo propio sobre alfombras, teteras y demás?. No dudo de que pueda ser interesantísimo...pero considero que aquí no toca: es un hilo sobre dudas en la inversión en oro.



Estoy de acuerdo

Tienes kruger a 680€(gastos envio incluido)?


----------



## TRAX (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> No te podras quejar TRAX,esto es una autentica invitacion a un acto de amor
> 
> Se ha cortado los huevos,y te ha enviado una carta firmada por detras
> ...............!!!!!!!!!ESE ERA SU ULTIMO BILLETE LIMPIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Ja ja ja... es que ademas de mal vendedor por no aceptar dinero de verdad es MUY PESADO. Es como una mosca cojonera, como un tumulto de vendedores que se te avalanza con su quincalla en el puto Gran Bazar en cuanto sacas los billetes.

*PUTIN, IDIOTA... QUE NO QUIERO ESE PENE, QUE ESO NO ES UNA TETERA, COOOOÑOO YAAAA!!!!!.*


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Como le he dicho, ya sabe que yo soy mas de alfombras, pregúntele a Putin, aunque no le venda oro, igual le compra el consolador chino de dos pollas, creo que es aficionado al tema.
> 
> En cuanto al negocio que propone no es lo que busco, no compro copias Made in China, ni antiguedades polvorientas, estoy hablando de genuinas alfombras persas, joyas que se revalorizan solo mirandolas, y que muy poca gente tiene la posibilidad de comprar, aunque hay todo un mercado de la alfombra persa a precio asequible para inversores que buscan algo no tan sofisticado. De todas formas, parece que no nos ponemos de acuerdo, otra vez será, caballero.



Si quieres ver fabricantes iranis ,vete en febrero a ALEMANIA,koolmesse
en COLONIA,veras alfombras BUENAS,IRANIS,y de precio creo que bueno


----------



## tiogilito888 (12 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo
> 
> Tienes kruger a 680€(gastos envio incluido)?



Mira, yo puedo obtener metales a precios muy competitivos...pero lo que no tengo es tiempo. Así que no me dedico, pese a tener contactos, conocimiento, pasta y buenos precios, trabajo demasiado en algunos proyectos muy absorbentes en la actualidad.

Los kruger los puedo comprar unos eurillos -quizá se cuenten con los dedos de una mano- sobre el spot...y un par de cervezas. Evidentemente, unas veces serán kruger, otras maples, etc...todo va en función del mercado...


----------



## PutinReloaded (12 Nov 2008)

TRASH nena, mientras buscas la tetera puedes seguir comiendo tranquilamente tus propias las mierdas de la punta de mi cipote, no te pongas nerviosa, vale?

<marquee SCROLLAMOUNT=20>




&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;




&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;




</marquee>


----------



## VOTIN (12 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Mira, yo puedo obtener metales a precios muy competitivos...pero lo que no tengo es tiempo. Así que no me dedico, pese a tener contactos, conocimiento, pasta y buenos precios, trabajo demasiado en algunos proyectos muy absorbentes en la actualidad.
> 
> Los kruger los puedo comprar unos eurillos -quizá se cuenten con los dedos de una mano- sobre el spot...y un par de cervezas. Evidentemente, unas veces serán kruger, otras maples, etc...todo va en función del mercado...



No,si el mercado tambien se yo cual es
pero si en MUNTERS esta a 630 el kruger,yo pienso que 630+8 gastos envio
y pagar a un intermediario 680€,ya esta bien GANACIA 42€(ESTA BIEN NO?)


----------



## Pacome (13 Nov 2008)

Adjunto una tabla con las cotizaciones de las principales monedas para inversión y las empresas que conozco que las venden, junto con su cotización actualizada.

Como hace poco que estoy en el foro, seguro que me dejo muchas, por lo que si podéis aportar información para ir completando y aumentando la tabla seguro que todos lo agradecemos, tanto en los datos que faltan o cambien como en empresas que conozcais, o en foreros que vendan directamente de manera habitual. Todos sereis bienvenidos

Por mi parte la intentaré ir actualizando periodicamente tanto en la cotización como en el resto de datos. Advertir que algunas de ellas se actualizan al minuto, por lo que la cotización se corresponde al momento en que se hizo la consulta. Tener en cuenta también que aunque una empresa indique un precio no implica que disponga de existencias en ese momento, por lo que se deberá confirmar.

Espero que os sirva de ayuda a muchos


----------



## ducale (13 Nov 2008)

Gracias Pacome.................en efecto esto es lo que hay..

Por cierto...io tambien vendo Kruger en Barcelona....a buenos precios!!

P:S. Los malablados en un foro publico, solo demustran su ignorancia y proveniencia, y por quanto alardeen y postulen su saber...la relidad de su situación al final es clara para todos !!!


----------



## emanu (13 Nov 2008)

*vendo lingote de =r0*

Hola a todos!
*Quisiera anunciar que vendo un lingote de Oro de un kilo*, de 24 kilates, de mi propiedad. Tengo la factura de compra a mi nombre y su certificado de autenticidad. 
La pieza viene envuelta en un papel de plastico protector al vacío. Y procede e una empresa madrileña que se dedica a comercializarlos. Está en perfecto estado de revista, y es muy bonito.
Si a alguien le interesa, por favor se ponga en contacto con migo y discutimos el precio.
Puedo mandar cualquier informacion suplementaria así como mandar fotos del lingote, estoy receptivo a cualquier aclaración o consulta.

Mi correo electronico es [B]mlinang@gmail.com[/B]

*Muchas gracias y saludos a todos!*

Salud y Oro!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Adjunto una tabla con las cotizaciones de las principales monedas para inversión y las empresas que conozco que las venden, junto con su cotización actualizada.
> 
> Como hace poco que estoy en el foro, seguro que me dejo muchas, por lo que si podéis aportar información para ir completando y aumentando la tabla seguro que todos lo agradecemos, tanto en los datos que faltan o cambien como en empresas que conozcais, o en foreros que vendan directamente de manera habitual. Todos sereis bienvenidos
> 
> ...




Te olvidas de Monsterspeculator !!! 

Os estoy hundiendo los precios ! 

Otro platowned !


-5% garantizado en cualquier precio de vendedor español. Tengo stock de todo.

Gastos de envío y seguro 0€.

Enviar mp.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

monsterspeculator dijo:


> te Olvidas De Monsterspeculator !!!
> 
> Os Estoy Hundiendo Los Precios !
> 
> ...



Ni Puto Caso Este Tio Es Un Fantasma


----------



## Mochuelo (13 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ni Puto Caso Este Tio Es Un Fantasma




¿fantasma? ¿monsterespeculator? Si ferroviario lo ha convertido en personaje literario. Es nuestro suministrador del aureo consuelo a los tiempos inciertos que nos acontecen, y con buenos precios. 

Si fuera un fantasma se habria desvanecido rapidamente o cambiado de nick ante los ladridos de los afectados....


----------



## Ulisses (13 Nov 2008)

Buenas tardes: Por favor, echadme una mano.
He estado mirando las cotizaciones del oro en la web de SEMPSA.COM y como soy novato en esto del oro no entiendo bien por qué el precio de una onza, que son 31 gramos, cuesta 715,10 dólares (569 euros) y, sin embargo, el precio de los 31 gramos como oro manufacturado de inversión sería 644,42 euros. No entiendo la distinción si el oro, en ambos casos, es de 999 milésimas. ¿debería tener el mismo valor en oro una moneda española de la FNMT que una filarmonica de Viena, por ejemplo, si pesasen lo mismo?

Gracias


----------



## Pacome (13 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Te olvidas de Monsterspeculator !!!
> 
> Os estoy hundiendo los precios !
> 
> ...



Sr. Monsterpeculator.

Tal como le decia antes, todos los foreros que vendan directamente de manera habitual serán bienvenidos a la lista de información que pienso actualizar periodicamente, y más Ud. que hace tiempo que participa en este foro y si tal como dice será con precios más ajustados que el resto de empresas españolas.

Supongo que entenderá hay muchos compradores que no se acaban de fiar de enviar el dinero a las empresas de venta de monedas, y por el mismo motivo no se acabarán de fiar de un contacto exclusivo con un particular a través de los mp de un foro.

Es por ello que le pido un cierto nivel de compromiso y seriedad en sus proposiciones, tan sólo espero que no defraude al foro y a los que le conocen. Sería interesante que facilitara una forma de contacto, ya sea a través de página web o dirección de correo a donde se puedan dirigir los interesados para poder mantener un contacto fluido con Ud. independientemente de los mp.

También le rogaría que se deje de descalificaciones, ya ve que mi propuesta es seria y con la única intención de que la gente esté mejor informada y hacer más transparente los precios y situación del mercado con monedas de oro, sobre todo a los recien llegados.

He ampliado la información de la tabla en algunos puntos. Además marco los precios de las empresas y particulares españoles en verde si indican expresamente que tienen stock o en rojo si en ese momento no tienen. Dejare en blanco los que sólo tienen una lista sin dar más información.

Como siempre pido la ayuda de todos para mantener actualizada la información, y si es posible con vuestras experiencias, ya sean buenas o malas. También pido disculpas si hay algún error, que prometo subsanaré si me lo hacéis saber.

Un saludo.


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Buen trabajo Pacome !! 

Anlagegold - coste envío: 23 euros, forma de pago: Transferencia bancaria, plazo de entrega: 15 días aprox.


----------



## Pillao (13 Nov 2008)

Como se pasan estos de orodirect...

Peru 100 Soles (42,1264 gr Oro puro)
Dimensiones Diam. 38,00 mm x 3,0 mm
Material Oro Puro 900/1000
Peso 42,1264 gr

1.179 €


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Nov 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Como se pasan estos de orodirect...
> 
> Peru 100 Soles (42,1264 gr Oro puro)
> Dimensiones Diam. 38,00 mm x 3,0 mm
> ...



No tanto, el precio por gramo es el mismo que el de monedas de 1 onza (31,1 gr.)


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Mochuelo dijo:


> ¿fantasma? ¿monsterespeculator? Si ferroviario lo ha convertido en personaje literario. Es nuestro suministrador del aureo consuelo a los tiempos inciertos que nos acontecen, y con buenos precios.
> 
> Si fuera un fantasma se habria desvanecido rapidamente o cambiado de nick ante los ladridos de los afectados....



Este post me huele a PALOMO COJO perdio,,,,,,,,,,,,
o sease a MULTINICK.....eso de "consuelo a los tiemos inciertos,,,,,," fijo de
un vendedor TAUR


----------



## Pacome (13 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Buen trabajo Pacome !!
> 
> Anlagegold - coste envío: 23 euros, forma de pago: Transferencia bancaria, plazo de entrega: 15 días aprox.



sabes si incluye el seguro ?


----------



## rosonero (13 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> sabes si incluye el seguro ?



Sí, pero no sé porque importe o detalles. Los que hemos comprado filarmónicas de plata en esta web lo hemos hecho tirando de traductor de google así que no tenemos todos los detalles (al menos yo)


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Sr. Monsterpeculator.
> 
> Tal como le decia antes, todos los foreros que vendan directamente de manera habitual serán bienvenidos a la lista de información que pienso actualizar periodicamente, y más Ud. que hace tiempo que participa en este foro y si tal como dice será con precios más ajustados que el resto de empresas españolas.
> 
> ...



NO hay que olvidar EBAY..........suele ser mucho mas barato que estos sitios 
algunas veces


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Sr. Monsterpeculator.
> ...blablablabla...




Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.

Parece que a Pastadirect le duele la competencia de Monsterspeculator.

Es ridículo responder a un pompero multinick de PastaDirect, pero ante el afán de despretigio, Monsterspeculator manifiesta:


(1) Monsterspeculator no vende monedas de oro y plata. Monsterspeculator hace compras por encargo en tiendas numísmáticas de renombre internacional.

(2) La garantia de Monsterspeculator viene avalada por su experiencia de años en el tema, por las facturas de las compras y los sellos de calidad de las mejores numismáticas del mundo, y sobre todo, por la satisfacción de sus clientes.

(3) Monsterspeculator cobra una comisión muy razonable por ese servicio, y mientras los precios de los vendedores españoles sigan por encima del 5% de los precios europeos, el servicio de Monsterspeculator seguirá siendo mucho más competitivo.

(4) Monsterspeculator tiene además acceso y contactos en los primeros proveedores lo cual hace que su servicio sea aún más interesante.

(5) Monsterspeculator viaja por el mundo, conoce a los vendedores, compra al por mayor y obtiene los mejores precios.

(6) Monsterspeculator es un forero de siempre de burbuja.info. Por ello, no sólo está en contra de los pasapiseros, sinó también de los pasaoreros. Monsterspeculator no vende a vendedores aunque se lo pidan.

(7) Monsterspecultor ahorra los gastos de envio y seguros tratando directamente con sus clientes. 

(8) Monsterspeculator trabaja por el consumidor y marca precios a la baja. Mediante sus precios imbatibles ya ha forzado a dos operadores a bajar precios en poca horas. Los precios de Monsterspeculator siguen siendo los más competitivos.

(9) Ante la importante demanda y los requerimientos de servicio sin seguimiento de multinicks pomperos de Pastadirect, Monsterspeculator manifiesta que de momento limita su servicio a los foreros no pomperos registrados en el foro desde hace más de un año, y sólo atenderá a los demás según disponibilidad.

(10) El email de contacto de Monsterspeculator es el del usuario "monsterspeculator" de gmail.com. Allí pueden dirigirse para cualquier consulta.


¡Ea!


Ahora que ya he hecho bajar los precios de media España, aquí van los mios actualizados, para pedidos hasta final de semana (al lado el mejor precio de proveedores españoles):

Kruger: 670 si más de 10 (675)
680 por unidad (691)

50 pesos mejicanos: 780 (794)

Maple: 700 (714)

Soberano: 170 (186)

También disponibles pandas, napoleones, 20FF suizos, 20 Lire, 10 Florines, 100 Ducados, 100 pesos chilenos, 20 pesos mejicanos,etc,etc


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.
> 
> Parece que a Pastadirect le duele la competencia de Monsterspeculator.
> 
> ...



Macho ,mucha chuleria pero de precios una mierda de buenos
yo acabo de comprar en ebay a 660 E ,para 2 monedas. kruger....................
menos mal que no me contestate cuando te hize el pedido.................


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

AH Y LOS maple a 690 € en EBAY LISTO................................


----------



## TRAX (13 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.
> 
> Parece que a Pastadirect le duele la competencia de Monsterspeculator.
> 
> ...




Bueno, Bonito, Barato oigaaaa!!!

Que estamos de rebajah, esos inversoreh, que me lo quitan de las manoh!!!


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.
> 
> Parece que a Pastadirect le duele la competencia de Monsterspeculator.
> 
> ...



Propongo que como castigo al panfleto que has puesto ,haciendo el RIDI,
VENDAS LOS MAPLE a 600€ y asi podras salvar tu HONOR


----------



## TRAX (13 Nov 2008)

Menudo zoco mas profesionah que os habeis montao por la cara algunos foreros.







Por lo menos los multinicks con chiringuito profesionah le han pagado mil euros a un chaval para que le monten una web... y algunos hasta pagan impuestos.


Dentro de nada os veo haciendo 2x1, especial inversoreh.


----------



## kanary84 (13 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos!

Soy nuevo en este foro aunque les llevo leyendo varios dias y agradezco la información que colocan en este post jeje.

Bueno a lo que vamos, tengo una duda, quizas es absurda pero bueno...es la siguiente:Viendo la web anlagegold24.de veo que 1 oz de oro o plata en barra es más cara que 1 oz de oro o plata en monedas..¿por que? no deberia ser al reves ya que las monedas tendrian un valor numismatico que las barras no poseen?.....se me está escapando algo me da jeje.

Bueno un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## TRAX (13 Nov 2008)

Jajaja, sois incansables.... Valor numismático!!! jojojo, pregunta en Afinsa o Forum Filatélico.







Este hilo es la monda.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

kanary84 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Soy nuevo en este foro aunque les llevo leyendo varios dias y agradezco la información que colocan en este post jeje.
> 
> ...



Es posible que la barra lleve ya el porte y el seguro dentro del precio y la moneda no,ademas no existe en esto el valor numismatico


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Yo me voy a comprar algunas modedillas,pero la OSTIA grande sera en DICIMB-ENERO,cuando baje a 500 $ la onza o menos


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Y BAJA EL ORO Y BAJA........


----------



## TRAX (13 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo me voy a comprar algunas modedillas,pero la OSTIA grande sera en DICIMB-ENERO,cuando baje a 500 $ la onza o menos



Haces bien, yo hasta que no este a 200 dolares y con la certeza de que EEUU entre en la hiperinflación que auguran los pitonisos ni de coña. Que hace nada esos pitonisos decian que para final de año rondaría los 2000 euros y ya ves que chunga esta la cosa.


----------



## VOTIN (13 Nov 2008)

Y por que digo que bajara?
FACIL ,este es el mismo grafico que la subida de los pisos y luego la bajada hasta igualar
al año 2005 ,suelo de referencia
JODER ES FACIL ,NO LO VEIS?


----------



## kanary84 (13 Nov 2008)

Hola de nuevo!

Jeje..yo no iba a comprar....creo que seguirá bajando hasta completar la figura de vuelta..pero tenia la duda de porque las monedas tenian un precio menor en comparacion con la barra.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Y por que digo que bajara?
> FACIL ,este es el mismo grafico que la subida de los pisos y luego la bajada hasta igualar
> al año 2005 ,suelo de referencia
> JODER ES FACIL ,NO LO VEIS?



Es que esta claro, cuando hay crédito, hay dinero para comprar pisos, coches, y lo que haga falta... hasta oro!!!. Pero sin crédito y con menos dinero en la calle, el que compró en máximos se come la inversión con patatas. Creo que esta claro porque hay tanto pasaorero intentando colocar la patata caliente antes del gran batacazo, ya se les ve hasta compitiendo con rebajas, se huele el miedo.

¿Oye Votin, tu crees que solo bajará hasta 500? yo no veo descabellado que haya overshooting y veamos precios muy por debajo de fundamentales.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Es que esta claro, cuando hay crédito hay dinero para comprar pisos, coches, y lo que haga falta, hasta el oro. Pero sin crédito el que compró en máximos se come la inversión con patatas. Creo que esta claro porque hay tanto pasaorero intentando colocar la patata caliente antes del gran batacazo, ya se les ve hasta compitiendo por las rebajas.
> 
> ¿Oye Votin, tu crees que solo bajará hasta 500? yo no veo descabellado que haya overshooting y veamos precios muy por debajo de fundamentales.



Eso depende mucho de lo que se hable en la nueva cumbre economica,
de todas formas 500$ seria un horizonte razonable,para luego mantenerse,
pero en economia no hay nada seguro todo se hace con estudio de probabilidad
Para bajar mas ,,,,,,tendria que ir la economia de puta madre,y en el
ciclo que tenemos en los prox cinco años es dificil
Yo lo estudio esto como HOBBY no para ganar dinero,


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

De todas formas una cosa es el PRECIO REAL del oro y otra es el MERCADO,que esta manipulado ,si volviera el patron ORO el precio se multiplicaria por 4 ,pero esto es imposible ,NO LO ACEPTARAN LOS POLITICOS y fin del asunto,el ORO sera el tesoro del moro..................


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Nov 2008)

El oro es para los que tienen dinero, el dúo de enanos financieros, políticos y morales TRASH & VOMITIN no se sabe por que pululan por aquí.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El oro es para los que tienen dinero, el dúo de enanos financieros, políticos y morales TRASH & VOMITIN no se sabe por que pululan por aquí.



Te compro un ladrillo de plata a 300€ el kilo y de oro a 1500€ los 100 gr

APROVECHATE DE MI ,O SUFRIRAS CUANDO TU ORO VALGA LO MISMO QUE 
CAGO EL MORO


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso depende mucho de lo que se hable en la nueva cumbre economica,
> de todas formas 500$ seria un horizonte razonable,para luego mantenerse,
> pero en economia no hay nada seguro todo se hace con estudio de probabilidad
> Para bajar mas ,,,,,,tendria que ir la economia de puta madre,y en el
> ...



Ese debe ser el motivo por el que hay tanto troll por los foros que parecen suplicar por el fin de la economía de los EEUU, y del mundo de camino. Implorán que les salve la hiperinflación y el oro se convierta en patrón. Si con la que ha caido en el sistema financiero el oro esta bajando, imaginate el batacazo que se va a llevar cuando las economias de todo el mundo consigan estabilizar la situación. Ya te digo hasta que no vea los tanques en las calles de Nueva York y la gente tirandose por las ventas a mi no me pillan haciendo el canelo con el oro.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Ese debe ser el motivo por el que hay tanto troll por los foros que parecen suplicar por el fin de la economía de los EEUU, y del mundo de camino. Implorán que les salve la hiperinflación y el oro se convierta en patrón. Si con la que ha caido en el sistema financiero el oro esta bajando, imaginate el batacazo que se va a llevar cuando las economias de todo el mundo consigan estabilizar la situación. Ya te digo hasta que no vea los tanques en las calles de Nueva York y la gente tirandose por las ventas a mi no me pillan haciendo el canelo con el oro.



jajajaj ...llegado el escenario de los tanques el ESTADO embargaria todo el oro
de los ciudadanos ........y gratis ademas

Vamos a dejarlo en un escenario malo simplemente,pero la gente que tiene dinero .....lo he leido al SR MORALES,,,por cierto parece un tio listo.....
se guarda un 10% de su moneda al equivalente en oro(en francia es muy comun)en ESPAÑA , nunca existio esa construmbre del oro

SOLO BURRUS PUNTINRELOADED tiene el 50% de SU PATRIMONIO EN ladrillos de oro,.........claro.................. vive en la pension AMALIA


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Nov 2008)

TRASH & VOMITIN, la pareja enanos malignos y deformes que viven en las cloacas y que salen de noche a hacer sus ritos talmúdicos de adoración a la usura y al dinero monopoly que tanto limpia culos como haciendas.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

Es perverso este PUTIN,cuando no va de PALOMO COJO,se va haciendo pajillas con
las revistas del compañero de ZULO


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> jajajaj ...llegado el escenario de los tanques el ESTADO embargaria todo el oro
> de los ciudadanos ........y gratis ademas
> 
> Vamos a dejarlo en un escenario malo simplemente,pero la gente que tiene dinero .....lo he leido al SR MORALES,,,por cierto parece un tio listo.....
> ...



Eso tiene su razón, te lo digo porque soy medio francés. Allí es muy habitual tener una casa de campo con huerta, y hay tradición de reservar algo de oro para casos de especial necesidad, como una guerra (los franceses han tenido unas cuantas en los últimos dos siglos), pero eso que dices del 10% me parece bastante exagerado.

En España, a pesar de sufrir algunas guerras no han sido tan duras como las sufridas por los franceses, y creo que en un país semidesértico, mejor tener unas tierras de regadío para caso de guerra, que unas moneditas sin valor en la actualidad (excepto el que ha tenido temporalmente como commodity, en la burbuja financiera global, en proceso de ser finiquitada).


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es perverso este PUTIN,cuando no va de PALOMO COJO,se va haciendo pajillas con
> las revistas del compañero de ZULO



Yo al perturbado ese ya no le hago caso.


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Eso tiene su razón, te lo digo porque soy medio francés.



Que tal si chateáis OFF TOPIC en francés o en griego los dos bien apretaditos a tomar por el culo de aquí?


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)




----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


>



Fuera de aquí pendeja! estás FUERA DE TEMA molestando y babeando como una perra!


----------



## TRAX (14 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> De todas formas una cosa es el PRECIO REAL del oro y otra es el MERCADO,que esta manipulado ,si volviera el patron ORO el precio se multiplicaria por 4 ,pero esto es imposible ,NO LO ACEPTARAN LOS POLITICOS y fin del asunto,el ORO sera el tesoro del moro..................



Totalmente de acuerdo, es obvio que los politicos y los banqueros no lo permitirán.


----------



## Pacome (14 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.
> ......
> 
> (6) Monsterspeculator es un forero de siempre de burbuja.info. Por ello, no sólo está en contra de los pasapiseros, sinó también de los pasaoreros. Monsterspeculator no vende a vendedores aunque se lo pidan.
> ...




Sigues confudiendote de persona.
Sigues confundiendo información con promoción.
Me alegro que tu demanda hay aumentado, dado que tienes los mejores precios en España, sólo lamento que no puedas mantener el 5% de descuento que anunciaste ayer.

Incluyo tu nueva información de condiciones, correo de contacto y precios en la tabla que seguiré actualizando.

Desde el principio comenté que incluiria las monedas de inversión más utilizadas en esta comparativa, si un gran número de foreros están interesados en que se incluyan más tipos ruego lo manifiesten. Dado que las panda chinas parece que no tiene mucha aceptación entre los vendedores las quitaré proximamente de la lista (lástima, son tan bonitas).

Si algún forero más vende de manera habitual, seriamente y con un cierto compromiso ruego indique si quiere ser incluido en la comparativa.

En Europa de ayer a hoy se han producido bajadas tanto en eurogold como en anlagegold, sin llegar a los valores gold4ex.

Saludos


----------



## Pacome (14 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion modenas inversión 2008-11-14*

Tanto decir que soy platadirect que al final me lo creeré, ya ni los miro al actualizar. Pido disculpas y paso lista actualizada.

Saludos


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, es obvio que los politicos y los banqueros no lo permitirán.



Tan superobvioguay es que no necesita ni explicación, basta con no tener oro y hacer un acto de fe.

Ahora que los enanos estáis apaciguados revelemos los planes del G-20 para este fin de semana y que se desarrollarán a lo largo de los próximos años.

Si os figuráis que en la reunión este fin de semana del G-20 en Wasington solo se van a discutir medidas a corto plazo para parchear el sistema regulando un poco mas la banca, los fondos de cobertura, los agentes de bolsa, las hipotecas y los bancos de inversión, vais a tener que forzar un poco mas la máquina.

En el trasfondo se está cociendo un cambio mucho mas radical: la posible revaluación del oro y el nacimianto de un sistema monetario nuevo. La siguiente reflexión aclarará las razones: si no es posible inyectar dinero con la rapidez e intensidad suficientes para evitar una nueva Gran Depresión deflacionaria, entonces *se podría cambiar el valor del dinero!*. En el G-20 se podría sugerir la devaluación de todas las monedas, euro y dólar incluidos.

*La Solución Secreta del G-20 para la Deuda*

Se trataría de una estrategia para aliviar la carga de TODA LA DEUDA mediante la devaluación simultánea de TODAS las divisas y el reflote del precio de TODOS los activos. De esto hablarán los bancos centrales y los gobiernos del mundo este fin de semana, de un nuevo orden financiero que incluirá una nueva unidad monetaria que ayude a cancelar toda la deuda. No será fácil de materializar, ya que los EEUU son el mayor deudor del planeta, pero las deudas ya son impagables en todos los paises del mundo así que todos saldrían beneficiados.

Al final de la Gran Depresión en 1933 el presidente Roosevelt decretó la devaluación del dólar, confiscó el oro y elevó el precio del metal en un 69%, iniciando de este modo un reflote de los activos. En esta ocasión no solo van a ser los EEUU quienes devalúen su moneda, en la crisis global todos los paises adoptarán esta solución. Esta vez el oro no se va a confiscar pues hay menos oro entre la población que en 1933 y los activos bancarios son muchos órdenes de magnitud mas jugosos y fáciles de confiscar.

La movida consistirá en los siguiente: se paralizarán todas las ventas de oro (ya se está dando) y el precio oficial de los bancos centrales, que está en $42,22 la onza, se elevará lo que haga falta para monetizar una porción significativa de las deudas impagables del mundo. De esta manera, al igual que en 1933, las deudas se convierten en una fracción del precio de los activos reflotados (arrastrados por el precio del oro). Esta vez en lugar del dólar como única moneda de reserva, el G-20 emitirá tres unidades monetarias de intercambio nuevas, todas con categoría de reserva. Esencialmente serán un nuevo dólar, un nuevo euro (atención corruptos: limpieza de los billetes de 500 ) y una nueva moneda pan-asiática. Las nuevas divisas valdrán menos que las antiguas, por poner un ejemplo se necesitarían 10 nuevas unidades para comprar un dólar antiguo. Un paquete de normas y directivas se activaría para facilitar la transición hacia el nuevo sistema.

El FMI seguirá siendo el eje del sistema monetario internacional. Recordemos que *el FMI ya está pensado para gestionar la transición y dispone de planes de emergencia para casos como este desde su fundación en 1944*. Entre las medidas del FMI están:

A. Un nuevo régimen de convertibilidad fija de divisas que será impuesto inmediatamente después de la introducción de las nuevas monedas y de la revalorización del oro. El sistema de cambio flotante acabará en la papelera junto a las divisas actuales.

B. Para venderles la moto a los ahorradores y protegerles de la devaluación se activarán medidas protectoras. Pro ejemplo, un depósito puntual único libre de impuestos por parte de los gobiernos a las cuentas de los ciudadanos (tipo los 400 lerdos de ZP), a fondos de pensiones o la seguridad social. Una subida de impuestos posterior compensaría con creces el "regalo" y el IVA sería global.

C. Medidas adicionales para proteger a inversores y acreedores, que tendrían muchas mas posibilidades de recuperar su dinero con el nuevo sistema monetario, pero en una moneda cuyo poder adquisitivo será solamente una fracción de lo que figuraba en los créditos/inversiones originales. La compensación por el poder adquisitivo perdido se realizaría mediante cambios en las normas fiscales.

No será tan simple como lo pinto pero os pdeis hacer una ida de por dónde irán los tiros.

Funcionarán estas medidas? Con toda seguridad que si. Evitarán que se repita una Gran Depresión, pero no conseguirán que los EEUU o la economía global recuperen el ritmo desenfrenado de crecimiento que hemos visto en los últimos años. No a medio plazo. Se conseguirá reflotar los precios de los activos, el crecimiento real será negativo en la UE y EEUU y positivo en Asia.

La gran pregunta: que precio alcanzará el oro para consguir reflotar las economías? Se pueden hacer varias estimaciones:

- para monetizar el 100% de la deuda norteamericana ($3.2 billones de dólares) el oro de Fort Knox, 80 toneladas que hoy valen $200.000 millones, debería valer $53.000 la onza.

- para monetizar el 50% debería valer $26.000

- para monetizar el 10% debería valer $5.300

Estas cifras se basan únicamente en la deuda USA y no tienen en cuenta la deuda global, sin embargo al ser EEUU el moroso mayor del mundo el G-20 sin duda basará su decisión final en este hecho. No me sorprendería ver al G-20 monetizando el 20% de la deuda norteamericana, lo que colocaría el precio del oro en mas de $10.000 la onza.

Conclusión: *no se necesita un patrón oro* para conseguir la devaluación rápida de las monedas y evitar caer en una depresión. Un acuerdo de los bancos centrales para pagar $10.000 por una onza del oro que tienen en sus respectivas reservas bastaría para conseguir el mismo objetivo: monetizar deuda y reducir su peso mediante el reflote de activos en términos de una nueva moneda fiat.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Tan superobvioguay es que no necesita ni explicación, basta con no tener oro y hacer un acto de fe.
> 
> Ahora que los enanos estáis apaciguados revelemos los planes del G-20 para este fin de semana y que se desarrollarán a lo largo de los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Mira no me leo el post ...por que el tiempo es oro 
pero piensa solo BURRUS PODENCUS que si estudiaran volver al patron oro
este hubiera caido por los suelos hace meses para que LOS POLITICOS se hicieran ricos a lo bestia ,como pasa en la bolsa,comprando a 1 y vendiendo
a 10 con la revalorizacion
A los que estais ENLADRILLADOS en ORO ,deciros que vais a llorar sangre
en ENERO del año que viene,cuando baje a 500$ la onza


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

http://www.kitco.com/charts/popup/au0365nyb.html


----------



## Jaimarca (14 Nov 2008)

Cuando por euforia o exceso de la demanda o por pillería de la oferta se crea un cuello de botella en algún producto, suele haber una manipulación enmascarada y a veces descarada de los precios. En el mercado de acciones es bastante fácil reconocer estas situaciones, pero en bienes tangibles resulta más complicado.

EL PRECIO

El precio es importante, pero no todo el coste real se refleja en el precio al que se anuncia como se verá más adelante. El precio de los lingotes se cerrará con los interesados cada día entre las 12 y las 14 horas por teléfono, y se mantendrá este precio sin variación hasta el día de la entrega. El precio al que se podría comprar oro hoy desde las 12 hasta las 14 horas es el siguiente:

Lingote de 100 gramos - 2.080 Euros

Lingote de 500 gramos - 10.150 Euros

Lingote de 1.000 gramos - 20.300 Euros

<a href="http://www.rankia.com/blog/llinares/2008/11/para-comprar-oro-de-inversion-ponga.html">Para comprar oro de inversión ponga atención</a>

S2


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

Jaimarca dijo:


> Cuando por euforia o exceso de la demanda o por pillería de la oferta se crea un cuello de botella en algún producto, suele haber una manipulación enmascarada y a veces descarada de los precios. En el mercado de acciones es bastante fácil reconocer estas situaciones, pero en bienes tangibles resulta más complicado.
> 
> EL PRECIO
> 
> ...



MAS BIEN 18810.00 EL KILO TE SOBRAN 1500 EUROS
Ademas yo hablo de politica economica y alteraciones de los comoditis a corto plazo por influencias politicas conocidas por pocos lo que se LLAMA
INFORMACION PRIVILEGIADA no el valor de hoy a mañana


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Tan superobvioguay es que no necesita ni explicación, basta con no tener oro y hacer un acto de fe.
> 
> Ahora que los enanos estáis apaciguados revelemos los planes del G-20 para este fin de semana y que se desarrollarán a lo largo de los próximos años.
> 
> ...



muy interesante todo esto que escribes,ademas argumentandolo muy bien,espero que me pile bien "servido" cuando llegue todo eso.,si se reunen este finde,el lunes se sabra algo??

votin, podrias explicar mejor por que segun tu el oro llegara a 500$ en enero??, gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Monsterspeculator se indigna de que pasapiseros demostrados como los de Pastadirect vengan a este foro a intentar promocionarse en su nueva actitividad de la que desconocen todo.
> 
> Parece que a Pastadirect le duele la competencia de Monsterspeculator.
> 
> ...



tienes razon,ese tipo de las comparativas es de plastadirect,mira las graficas, aparte,esos eran pasapiseros(que les den por culo),es como inversiones pipanco, si os fijais su web es gratis, es muy fuerte todos estos chiringuitos que salen ahora al calor de comprar oro ,espero que siga bajando, y tu monsterpeculator las vendas, y ellos se las vayan comiendo segun vaya bajando el precio...............


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Tan superobvioguay es que no necesita ni explicación, basta con no tener oro y hacer un acto de fe.
> 
> Ahora que los enanos estáis apaciguados revelemos los planes del G-20 para este fin de semana y que se desarrollarán a lo largo de los próximos años.
> 
> ...



Tan sólo 2 apuntes:

1.- ¿Estás seguro que la deuda USA es sólo de 3,2 billones de dólares? Yo tengo informaciones que casi triplican esa cifra...y sin contar la deuda de MEDICARE y MEDICAID (agencias sanitarias y de auxilio social de USA).

2.- USA tiene más de 80 toneladas de oro...quizá no tenga las 8700 que publican, pero sin duda debe tener más tanto en Fort Knox, como en otros depósitos.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> muy interesante todo esto que escribes,ademas argumentandolo muy bien `



Evidentemente tu eres un SEGUIDOR asiduo de las peliculas de 007, y esta ultima entrega " La Solución Secreta del G-20 para la Deuda" no la diferencias de la realidad de nuestro prolifico autor PUTIN 
En fin macho,yo prefiero los tebeos de SPIDERMAN

¿¿¿Pero tu te has creido que el PUTIN este tiene contactos CON LA KGB,que le informan de los planes SECRETOS DEL G-20 para contarlos en este patio de
marujas,anormales y palomos cojos???????

Si quieres saber algo de por que no volvemos al patron ORO leete los 200,000 post que ya he escrito,,,,,,,,,,y te daras cuenta,que no tengo ganas de vover sobre lo mismo 40.000 veces........



> espero que me pile bien "servido" cuando llegue todo eso.,si se reunen este finde,el lunes se sabra algo??
> 
> votin, podrias explicar mejor por que segun tu el oro llegara a 500$ en enero??, gracias




Pues no ,no lo puedo explicar mejor 

Esa es un opinion particular mia ,basada en el estudio de la representacion 
estadistica de******iva de la evolucion de oro,en un mes,un año y los ultimos cinco años
Pero nada,,,,,,si prefieres los cuentos y pajas mentales del PUTIN ,que siempre va ciego de leer los economistas sudacas de los años 70 y su proyeccion particular hacia el año 2008 ,"pos bale tio"

PD.Me has hecho leer el POST de retrasados mentales del PUTIN ,que es un tocho de largo y eso no te lo perdono


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues no ,no lo puedo explicar mejor
> 
> Esa es un opinion particular mia ,basada en el estudio de la representacion
> estadistica de******iva de la evolucion de oro,en un mes,un año y los ultimos cinco años
> ...



yo lo primero que te digo es que no tengo ni puta idea del tema, lo que se es de lo que leo ultimamente,por eso pregunto,pero lo que pone putinreload , aparte de parecerme interesante,veo que podria pasar, total es la repeticion de la historia


----------



## ee5348z (15 Nov 2008)

Deseo vender las sgtes. monedas, oferta valida hasta agotar existencias. 

Filarmonica de Oro, 1 oz Pureza 999,9/1000 641€ c/u
Panda China 2008, 1 oz 999/1000 679€ c/u 
Filarmonica de Plata, 1 oz 14€ c/u

Cualquier consulta o duda o reserva en mi email:

ee5349z@yahoo.es

o un MP.

Solo acepto transferencia bancaria, también vendo en ebay en subasta, pero generalmente a unos precios sensiblemente superiores.


----------



## TRAX (15 Nov 2008)

*OROFILOS (GAME OVER)*

Five tips to beat the danger of deflation

*Five tips to beat the danger of deflation*
With a 20% chance of falling prices setting in, we look at ways for savers to beat the bad news

Kathryn Cooper
One in five savings accounts will pay less than 1% if this month’s rate cut is passed on in full, with many getting close to zero.

The Bank of England is expected to slash rates further after its November inflation report raised the spectre of deflation — a damaging spiral of falling prices that has kept the Japanese economy in the doldrums for nearly two decades.

Few economists expect the situation in Britain to get as bad as in Japan, although even a short period of falling prices would be hard for the economy: consumers won’t spend and will get little reward for saving.

The Bank’s inflation report showed the consumer prices index, the government’s preferred measure of inflation, falling from 5.2% to just 1% in 2010, with a 20% chance that it will fall below zero.

John Higgins of the consultancy Capital Economics said: “Deflation is not always bad news. It is important to distinguish between a relatively short period of negative inflation due to the unwinding of a commodity-price shock, and a more sustained period of generally falling prices and wages that can result from a debt deflationary spiral. For now we only expect the first.”

We offer some tips.

*Fix your savings now*

Banks and building societies have been slow to react to this month’s 1.5 percentage point cut in Bank rate, with mostly tracker savings deals having fallen so far. Lloyds, for example, cut rates on its Easy Saver 2010 by 1.5 points from November 6, even though its mortgage trackers do not drop until next month.

Meanwhile, Kaupthing Edge savers, whose accounts are now owned by ING, are earning just 4.55% on variable accounts compared with 6.55% when their accounts were transferred over.

The average rate on a no-notice account with a £50,000 balance is just 3.44% before November’s cut. If the reduction is passed on in full, the average will drop to 1.94% with 20% of accounts paying less than 1%, said data firm Moneyfacts.

Halifax’s popular Liquid Gold account already pays only 0.25% and the bank hasn’t decided what to do following November’s move — it said there was nothing to stop it cutting the rate to zero.

Japan’s experience gives us some clues. “Savings rates on bank deposits never went negative, but they did in effect disappear — rates were as close to zero as makes no difference,” said Robert Brook of SG Asset Management.

You can still get decent rates if you act fast. Halifax’s Guaranteed Reserve offers 6.01% fixed for six months on £25,000.

*Buy bonds*

Deflation is generally good news for government and corporate bonds because they pay a fixed income, which becomes more attractive as interest rates fall.

Higgins said: “Deflation, and the policy response that it elicits, should be music to bondholders’ ears. Our expectation is that 10-year UK gilt yields will tumble to just 3% next year.” That implies prices will gain 8% or 9%, as prices rise when yields fall.

Investors taking a long-term view could even look at index-linked gilts. Mike Fosberry of the broker Smith & Williamson said: “Although deflation could threaten the economy in 2009, it is arguably more likely that inflation will be the issue longer term.”

Darius McDermott of Chelsea Financial Services thinks corporate-bond funds offer even better value. They are yielding up to 13% as prices have fallen on default fears. He likes L&G Dynamic Bond, yielding 6%, and Henderson Strategic Bond, at 7.8%.

*Buy equities — selectively*

While falling interest rates are generally good for shares because they cut the cost of consumer and corporate debt, deflation is a different story. Companies are unable to put up prices, meaning earnings suffer.

If you take the view that deflation will be only short-lived, however, advisers said now could be a good time to buy equities.

McDermott said: “I have never seen yields on equities like it. M&S is providing a dividend of 8.8%, BP 5.7%, HSBC 8.1% and Vodafone 6.9% — even if returns remained level you would be receiving up to three times more than the rate given on cash deposits at your building society.”

*Get out of sterling*

Most brokers think the pound could fall further — possibly to $1.40 or even $1.38. Second homeowners could also find euro repayments costlier and should consider fixing their exchange rate — although it may be close to the bottom.

*Don’t bank on gold* 

*The yellow metal, currently $747, could lose its shine. Higgins said: “Deflation does not augur well for an asset that is supposed to be an inflation-hedge.* *We expect prices to fall to $550 next year*.” (VOTIN GANA)

*We fear falling rates*

The prospect of plunging savings rates is a huge concern for young professionals Adam Smith and Elanor Simonis.

Smith, 23, a surveyor, and Simonis, 22, a recruitment consultant, from Islington, north London, are saving for a deposit on their first home — and are hoping to buy in a year’s time.

They are at present earning interest of 6% in a regular savings account with Lloyds TBS. “If that’s cut, it will be a worry,” he said. “We’re trying to get as much interest as possible.”


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> *OROFILOS (GAME OVER)*



TRAX: la Bobojista del oro... oro no tendrá pero obsesión se le sale por las orejas, pobrecilla.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

VOTIN, tenias razón. *El Sunday Times espera que el oro este* *a* 550$, es decir *430 euros*, el proximo año. Creo que son estimaciones conservadoras, me da en la nariz que lo veremos muy por debajo de fundamentales.

Un saludo y mis felicitaciones.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> VOTIN, tenias razón. *El Sunday Times espera que el oro este* *a* 550$, es decir *430 euros*, el proximo año.



El Sunday Times es un simple un periódico generalista del montón, *propagandista de WALL STREET* y la opinión de un no-especialista como Kathryn Cooper vale tanto como tu obsesión te dice que vale, Bobojista. *Recomienda comprar acciones* 

Haze caso y compra acciones como recomienda el periodicucho. Échale cojones al asunto (si los tuvieses) y pon tu dinero donde pones la bocaza. Deja ya de trollear sin pies ni cabeza.

*Gold at $53,000 an ounce?*

*Gold at $14,172 an ounce?*

*Morgan Stanley: Gold could top US$1,000 in three years*

*Gold shines brighter on fresh demand - The Economic Times*

*Right time now to invest in gold, say experts - The Economic Times*

*Foreign banks cut down gold supply to India - The Economic Times*

*Gold to outperform oil as recession brews - The Economic Times*

*Iran converts some foreign reserves to gold*

*Investors who fled to gold beat the crunch*

*$3.5bn Saudi gold rush in two weeks*

*Why China wants to beat America in Gold reserves*

*Gold demand is still gaining steam abroad*


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El Sunday Times es un simple un periódico generalista del montón, *propagandista de WALL STREET* y la opinión de un no-especialista como Kathryn Cooper vale tanto como tu obsesión te dice que vale, Bobojista. *Recomienda comprar acciones*
> 
> Haze caso y compra acciones como recomienda el periodicucho. Échale cojones al asunto (si los tuvieses) y pon tu dinero donde pones la bocaza. Deja ya de trollear sin pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ...



Ahi, defendiendo el negocio.







The Sunday Times, es la edición dominical del Times, el periodico mas prestigioso del Reino Unido.

Las acciones (ahora que han caido) y la deuda pública son un excelente cobijo si se sabe elegir. (ppcc las recomienda).

Los vínculos que plantas son una basura, la mitad son patrocinados por vendedores de oro, todos son hojas parroquiales de tercera.

El de la onza a 53,000 dolares todavía esta babeando de solo pensarlo.

El oro en deflación se comporta como una commodity mas, es decir para abajo que escarba. Sin patrón oro no vale mas que lo que la gente cree que vale y la caida del precio interanual atestigua que cada vez se cree menos en el oro.

*430 euros la onza en 2009.*


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> The Sunday Times, es la edición dominical del Times, el periodico mas prestigioso del Reino Unido.



Yo ofrezco análisis, tu solo opinión. Opinión todo el mundo tiene una, como los culos. Asi que tu pierdes, a joderse y a aguantarse. 

Hasta que no ofrezcas análisis seguirás siendo un PUTO TROLL.

*Los islandeses que hubieran hecho caso de TRAX eatarían arruiandos, los que compraron oro soy hoy los reyes del pollo frito.*

Esto es lo que hay, le guste a nuestro empalagoso y obsesionado troll anti-oro o no. TRAX, Bobojista del oro 

The Economic Times es un periódico especializado, no un panfleto dominical generalista como el S.T. hecho para gustar a las amas de casa como tú. La economía no es cosa de periodicuchos, visillera.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> bla bla bla... The Economic Times es un periódico especializado, no un panfleto dominical generalista como el S.T. hecho para gustar a las amas de casa como tú. La economía no es cosa de periodicuchos, visillera.



Como te he dicho The Sunday Times es la edición dominical de The Times, el periodico mas prestigioso del Reino Unido. El vinculo que me pones The Economic Times es la gacetilla económica de un periodicucho de Calcuta, llamado India Times.

Veo que sigues poniendo vínculos sin enterarte siquiera de la calidad de la fuente, ni de su contenido.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> El vinculo que me pones The Economic Times es la gacetilla económica de un periodicucho de Calcuta, llamado India Times.



*La visillera Kathryn Cooper que da su humilde opinión en el artículo tiene tanto prestigio como analisto económico que un chimpancé del Congo.*

Es una mona propagandista mas a sueldo de Wall Street, que ni siquiera se molesta en disimularlo escribiendo artículos como éste, dignos del retardo de su audiencia: 

*Is it time to back America again?*  tócate los cojnes! venga idiotas, hacerle caso!

The Economic Times es el periódico ESPECIALIZADO e INDEPENDIENTE mas presitgioso de la India, *pais con 1.000 millones de personas y mayor importador de oro del mundo.* Me lo comparas con el ST que es un panfleto propagandístico de Wall Street? Hay una cosa que Wall Street ODIA mas que a nada en el mundo, y se llama *ORO*.

Claro que muestra visillera TRAX, como SUPREMACISTA BLANCA considera que los expertos en economía DE COLOR son inferiores a los mercaders de opinión blancuzcos del Sunday Times. 

Por que no dejas que los lectores juzguen, visillera? que son bastante mas listos y están mejor preparados que tu.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> *La visillera Kathryn Cooper que da su humilde opinión en el artículo tiene tanto prestigio como analisto económico que un chimpancé del Congo.*
> 
> The Economic Times es el periódico ESPECIALIZADO mas presitgioso de un pais con 1.000 millones de personas y que es el mayor importador de oro del mundo.
> 
> ...



Mira Putin, continuas con argumentos ad hominem, pero a mi tus insultos me la pelan. No creo que un neonazi pueda prejuzgar de supremacismo, ni dar lecciones de moral. Por mucho que ladres, el Economic Times del Indian Times sigue siendo la gacetilla de un periodicucho de tercera y Kathryn Cooper es columnista de economía en uno de los mejores periodicos del mundo.

Por cierto, a los islandeses que cambiaron su moneda por euros les ha ido mejor que a los que lo cambiaron por oro.

Ladras, luego cabalgamos.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Kathryn Cooper es columnista de economía en uno de los mejores periodicos del mundo.



La opinión personal de TRAX se conviete ahora en PREMIO OFICIAL al mejor periódico del mundo. Vete a vacilarle a tu putísima madre, trollaco! Que autoridad te crees que tiene tu opinión? la misma que tus posaderas!

*El Sunday Times es un panfleto sensacionalista a mas no poder*.

Los mejores periódicos de economía del mundo son The Economic Times de la India y el Asian Times, y lo son no porque me gusten a mí, sino por su independencia y por no ser voceros a sueldo de los intereses de Wall Street, como lo es tu querida maruja visillera Kathryn Cooper.


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> La opinión personal de TRAX se conviete ahora en PREMIO OFICIAL al mejor periódico del mundo. Vete a vacilarle a tu putísima madre, trollaco! Que autoridad te crees que tiene tu opinión? la misma que tus posaderas!
> 
> *El Sunday Times es un panfleto sensacionalista a mas no poder*.
> 
> Los mejores periódicos de economía del mundo son The Economic Times de la India y el Asian Times, y lo son no porque me gusten a mí, sino por su independencia y por no ser voceros a sueldo de los intereses de Wall Street, como lo es tu querida maruja visillera Kathryn Cooper.



Si fueras mas tonto serías botijo.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Si fueras mas tonto serías botijo.



dijo la alpargata ante el espejo.

El Daily Mirror, el Sun y el Sunday Times son periodismo amarillo (TABLOIDS) para las masas de visilleras y pepitos ingleses.

Claro que nuestra TRAX está dispuesta a ponerse de rodillas y hacerle una mamada a cualquier persona, animal o cosa que emita cualquier ruido que recuerde vagamente a un fonema en inglés. Todo lo demas para ella no existe.

Aqui os pongo una crítica del Sunday Times, el panfleto de donde TRAX saca sus recetas prara que cometáis *suicidio económico*. Disfrutad: 

_*It's big, but is it any good? - (grande es, pero vale para algo?)* 

"Long gone are the days when, under the direction of Harry Evans, the Sunday Times and, in particular, the Insight team, set new standards in investigative reporting. Later, with the scarcely remembered Frank Giles at the helm, and then Andrew Neil - destined to be always in Evans's shadow, but an editor who knew a big story from a can of beans - the paper was genuinely unmissable.

No longer. The issue I picked out was memorable mostly for Lucian Freud's *nude* portrait of a pregnant Jerry Hall (a natural illustration for the page 3 story about Freud's Golden Jubilee painting of the Queen!), a woman baring her *naked bottom* to the camera] ("Hen-night bans come in to stop 'ladette' louts") and a Style section cover featuring a back-shot of another (clothed) woman, together with the headline: "The *bum* deal".These suggest that *the Sunday Times is not exactly at the cutting edge of serious Sunday journalism*. So does "Tory leadership candidate pens *gay* thriller", a story revealing that Iain Duncan Smith's "quite fruity" thriller features a gay affair, "which will certainly raise eyebrows". How did the Sun let that one slip by?

What else does the Sunday Times have to offer? John Humphrys's op-ed column most weeks proves he is a consummate broadcaster who hasn't yet got the hang of being vituperative in print. He does not excite. Melanie Phillips, on the same page, is a fine writer, yet her column rarely fizzes with the kind of arguments illuminating enough to refresh subjects often already wilted by overexposure elsewhere. Her agenda is too narrow, her responses predictable._


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

De tu periodico de cabecera.

Parece que vamos a deflación.

Crisis-hit US fears dumping by India, China-USA-World-The Times of India



> WASHINGTON: In the midst of the global financial crisis, an influential US daily has raised the spectre of major producers like China and India
> 
> dumping products in world markets and giving America another worry - deflation, or declining prices.
> 
> ...



Deflación y oro. (por unos vendedores de oro)

Gold and Deflation by Gary North



> Gold will do well in a time of price inflation at the double-digit level, but for now, it is subject to the same forces as any other commodity. It is subject to the business cycle.
> 
> Gold should be part of everyone’s portfolio – gold coins, not gold mining shares. War is still a threat. If the United States starts a war with Iran, oil will skyrocket, and gold will move upward with oil. But today, the pressure is down, not up, on the price of gold and silver.
> 
> ...



*NO GOLD STANDARD, NO PARTY.*


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

Mas patadas en la boca de TRAX!... RETÍRATE IMBÉCIL! 

*Gold to remain a safe haven despite volatility | Business | guardian.co.uk*
_*"gold will remain a safe haven for investors in what is one of the worst financial crises in history, despite the recent price volatility"*_

*Iran switches reserves to gold: report | Reuters*
_*"TEHRAN (Reuters) - Iran has converted financial reserves into gold to avoid future problems,"*_

*Saudi Arabia buys $3.5bn of gold in two weeks *
_*"There has been an unprecedented surge in Saudi gold purchases in the past two weeks with over $3.5 billion being spent on the yellow metal, reported Gulf News citing local industry sources."*_


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Mas patadas en la boca de TRAX!... RETÍRATE IMBÉCIL!
> 
> *Gold to remain a safe haven despite volatility | Business | guardian.co.uk*
> _*"gold will remain a safe haven for investors in what is one of the worst financial crises in history, despite the recent price volatility"*_
> ...



El del Guardian... 



> Gold to remain a safe haven despite volatility ...said Rozanna Wozniak, investment research manager with industry body the World Gold Council.



Si te leyeras los vínculos antes de postearlos no harías el ridículo, con los otros dos no tengo mas ganas de perder el tiempo.


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> no tengo mas ganas de perder el tiempo.



Seguro que para dejarte encular por Wall Street Journal tienes un par de minutejos, visillera del Sunday Times  

claro que nunca estará a la altura de un troll del visillo con hambre de mas polla, verdad?

WALL STREET JOURNAL

*Stable Money Is the Key to Recovery - WSJ.com*

_*"If we are to "build together the capitalism of the future," as Mr. Sarkozy puts it, the world needs sound money. Does that mean going back to a gold standard, or gold-based international monetary system? Perhaps so; it's hard to imagine a more universally accepted standard of value."*_


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

¿Y? En deflación, si no hay patrón oro, no hay fiesta.

El Wall Street Journal es del mismo propietario que el del The Sunday Times. Si yo nombrará lo tacharias de propagandista de Wall Street. No te aclaras "mixtificador". En el árticulo el columnista se muestra a favor de la vuelta al patrón oro (¿no eras tu el que decia que habia una confabulación judeomasónica contra el oro?) en la cumbre del dia 15. Estamos a 16 y de patrón oro nada, de nada. Sigues haciendo el ridículo.


*En 2009 el oro a 430 euros.*


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> El Wall Street Journal es del mismo propietario que el del The Sunday Times.



Que mas quisieras tu, visillera del Sunday Times.

Respecto al patrón oro, hay muchas versiones del mismo y cualquiera de ellas te va a entrar sin vaselina, como a ti te gusta, cariño 

*En 2009 el oro a 1032,398475653 euros* bruja Lola! :







Bruja Lola está disgustada porque la cumbre de Zapatitos no arregló el mundo de la noche a la manana.

Menos prisas, guapenona, que Roma no se hizo en una hora:

*GEAB N°29 : Rupture Système Monétaire Mondial d'ici l'été 2009*

*"Les Etats-Unis vont tomber dans un trou noir économique et financier en 2009 s'ils s'accrochent à tout prix à leurs « privilèges » passés. Une fois que le monde aura fait une croix sur le Dollar, il sera trop tard pour rien négocier...

...la dette des Etats-Unis « implosera » à l'été 2009 sous forme de cessation de paiement du pays ou de dévaluation massive du Dollar."*


Ya hay un hilo abierto sobre esto para el que tenga interés:

www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbu...ma-monetario-mundial-en-verano-de-2009-a.html


----------



## TRAX (16 Nov 2008)

Rupert Murdoch.

Tus insultos demuestra que no tienes argumentos, en deflación sin patrón oro, el oro se comporta como una commodity mas. Si los banqueros quisieran instaurar el patrón oro, no tendrias la mas minima oportunidad de tenerlo, ya habrian tomado posiciones para impedirtelo, y la India (dices que el mayor importador del mundo) sería el pais mas rico del mundo.

Estáis apostando contra la banca. En fin, vosotros habeis decidido como perder vuestro dinero.

Mr Hyde, dale recuerdos a tu creador, el Dr Jekyll, ese vendedor de oro "tan profesionah".


----------



## merche400 (16 Nov 2008)

¿alguien podría explicarme porqué el Banco central de alemania es la tercera reserva de oro? 

Si se presenta deflacion, es una oportunidad "de oro" para comprar más...oro.

Pero lo que creo es que vamos a estanflacion; paro con inflacion...vamos.. lo peor de lo peor. Porque se destruye capacidad de produccion (paro) y competitividad(inflacion)


El ipc actual, en pleno apogeo del paro y de la recesion, está "excesivamente" alto. La energía y el gas van a subir... no ha bajar, por mucho que regalen el barril de crudo porque...¿A cuanto está el crudo y la gasolina? 


Estos politicos de mierda que nos gobiernan no tienen ni puta idea de lo que es inyectar la millonada de euros que han puesto sobre el mercado. Es una bomba nuclear de efectos retardados; efectos que se verán a largo plazo y poco a poco.


Es decir... vamos directo a la mas absoluta miseria. Mucho salvar grandes empresas y tal, y 8 de cada 10 parados provienen de las PYMES.

Yo espero resguardar mis ahorros (porque el empleo ya veremos...) lo maximo posible en metales preciosos, tierras y según vaya viendo el panorama, con otra serie de cosas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues no ,no lo puedo explicar mejor
> 
> Esa es un opinion particular mia ,basada en el estudio de la representacion
> estadistica de******iva de la evolucion de oro,en un mes,un año y los ultimos cinco años



Haznos participes de tu estudio de la representación estadística y veremos que valor darle.


----------



## Pacome (17 Nov 2008)

*Solicitud al moderador*

Ruego al moderador ponga orden ante la escalada de mensajes con insultos y descalificaciones que no favorecen al foro.

Gracias


----------



## Pacome (17 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion monedas inversión 17-11-2008*

Adjunto tabla comparativa actualizada de las principales monedas de inversión.

Como novedad indicar que Inversiones Vivanco estrena página web propia, suerte en vuestra nueva andadura, que se inició en este foro hace tiempo.

Un saludo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Como novedad indicar que Inversiones Vivanco estrena página web propia, suerte en vuestra nueva andadura, que se inició en este foro hace tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Pues la plata casi la tienen a precio de oro.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Adjunto tabla comparativa actualizada de las principales monedas de inversión.
> 
> Como novedad indicar que Inversiones Vivanco estrena página web propia, suerte en vuestra nueva andadura, que se inició en este foro hace tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo.



jajaja estuve diciendo que era una pagina gratis, van y porfin registran un domino,monsterpeculator baja los precios y ellos hacen lo mismo..........
espero que si son empresa den factura, sobre todo con el tema de la plata,porque el IVA existe en la plata, espero que me entendais.
¿alguien sabe si dan factura en plastadirect o inversionespipanco????

pacomer, a que empresa representas?????


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> jajaja estuve diciendo que era una pagina gratis, van y porfin registran un domino,monsterpeculator baja los precios y ellos hacen lo mismo..........
> espero que si son empresa den factura, sobre todo con el tema de la plata,porque el IVA existe en la plata, espero que me entendais.
> ¿alguien sabe si dan factura en plastadirect o inversionespipanco????
> 
> pacomer, a que empresa representas?????



Pacome (r) es platadirect, sospechamos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Nov 2008)

372 euros moneda de kilo en anlagegold,mas 23 euros de envio
1 Kilo Kookaburra 2009, EUR 372.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



449 euros moneda de kilo en inversiones vivanco mas 11 euros de envio
Inversionesvivanco - Lingotes y monedas de plata 1 Kg

517 euros moneda de kilo en platadirect,no pone nada del iva,espero que sea empresa y lo facture como manda hacienda.
encima tardan dos semanas en mandarla
http://www.platadirect.com/pro.php?id=98514&PHPSESSID=3d013d0f4ce450e70f7151cc86ae2c10



la decision es de cada uno,rosonero explica en este hilo,como hacer un pedido a esa empresa alemana
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido.html


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

¿Qué diferencia hay entre los sellos y el oro?


----------



## PutinReloaded (17 Nov 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay entre los sellos y el oro?



Creo que te conviene leer ésto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iendo-el-dinero-lo-que-es-y-lo-que-no-es.html


----------



## andion (17 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Adjunto tabla comparativa actualizada de las principales monedas de inversión.
> 
> Como novedad indicar que Inversiones Vivanco estrena página web propia, suerte en vuestra nueva andadura, que se inició en este foro hace tiempo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Muy interesante, y currada tu tabla.
Puestos a pedir.....¿puedes incluir los lingotes?
Si no, pues nada.....


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Creo que te conviene leer ésto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...iendo-el-dinero-lo-que-es-y-lo-que-no-es.html



Si seguramente lo habré leído.

Lo importante es: que debe ser aceptado. Como lo fueron los sellos en su momento. En este caso me refiero a las revalorizaciones, en cambio tú lo propones como moneda. Que es lo que pasa con las monedas emitidas por el BCE, que las aceptamos. Porque tienen más de 200 millones de europeos, que pagarían con sangre, sudor y lágrimas cualquier "reajuste", incluso sin que ellos lo sepan (sepamos).

En caso del oro, debes encontrar a otro que lo acepte. Un contrato privado, y no tanto social, porque no tiene a ningún estado que tenga el oro como patrón.

Que tú tengas confianza en el oro, no significa que la tengan los demás.

Prefiero las latas de atún...


----------



## PutinReloaded (17 Nov 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> Si seguramente lo habré leído.
> 
> Lo importante es: que debe ser aceptado. Como lo fueron los sellos en su momento...



Lo importante no es que sea aceptado, sino que el *mercado libre* lo haya descubierto como medio más flexible (más líquido) de intercambio.

Dices que los sellos en su momento fueron aceptados universalmente como moneda? Venga ya, deja de vacilar al personal.



Señor X dijo:


> prefiero las latas de atún...



Precisamente en ese enlace *que no has leido* explico por que las latas de atún nunca funcionarán bien como dinero: 

*Si el dinero tuviese utilidad en si mismo (o se pudiera comer), no sería dinero, sería un artículo mas que se compraria con dinero.*

El atún funcionaría como artículo de trueque, no como dinero. El dinero se define como aquello capaz de comprar cualquier otro artículo. Si no necesito atún, por qué lo te iba a aceptar como pago? El dinero siempre será un *artículo de lujo*, inútil, y aceptable por el mas rico (por quien nada necesita, ni siquiera atún) como pago.


----------



## Pacome (17 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion monedas inversión 17-11-2008*



andion dijo:


> Pacome dijo:
> 
> 
> > Adjunto tabla comparativa actualizada de las principales monedas de inversión.
> ...



La verdad, no había pensado incluir los lingotes de oro en la comparativa, como sólo puedo comprar cantidades pequeñas de vez en cuando, prefiero las monedas.

Por lo que he visto en el caso de los lingotes de oro pequeños, y aunque la gente diga lo contrario, se suelen elegir por la marca/diseño, ya que van asociados a regalos o compras para "satisfacción propia" parecidas a las de las monedas, debido a la relación peso/coste de acuñamiento-fundición. En el caso de lingotes de gran peso (léase +de 250 gr/+5.000 euros) el diseño ya no es tan importante y lo que importa es la garantia del vendedor/fundidor y el coste/kg directamente.

Ya te avanzo que para lingotes de gran peso es mucho más barato irse de viaje por Europa que comprarlo en España. Y aquí no hay medias tintas como en las monedas, MERECE la pena darse el viaje y comprar los lingotes en la tienda, eso sí siempre asegurándote por adelantado que van a tener existencias.

Me lo pienso, y en unos días puede que incluya algunos lingotes en la tabla comparativa.

Un saludo


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Lo importante no es que sea aceptado, sino que el *mercado libre* lo haya descubierto como medio más flexible (más líquido) de intercambio.
> 
> Dices que los sellos en su momento fueron aceptados universalmente como moneda? Venga ya, deja de vacilar al personal.



Que curioso que hayas cortado la frase siguiente. Nada más que decir.





PutinReloaded dijo:


> Precisamente en ese enlace *que no has leido* explico por que las latas de atún nunca funcionarán bien como dinero:
> 
> *Si el dinero tuviese utilidad en si mismo (o se pudiera comer), no sería dinero, sería un artículo mas que se compraria con dinero.*
> 
> El atún funcionaría como artículo de trueque, no como dinero. El dinero se define como aquello capaz de comprar cualquier otro artículo. Si no necesito atún, por qué lo te iba a aceptar como pago? El dinero siempre será un *artículo de lujo*, inútil, y aceptable por el mas rico (por quien nada necesita, ni siquiera atún) como pago.



Flipas y no sabes cuanto.

El dinero en si mismo es el trueque.

Cambias trabajo (tu trabajo, tu esfuerzo) por algo, y el medio usado en el proceso es el dinero.

El dinero no es el fin, es un medio.

Si la mierda de perro fuese escasa, se podría usar como moneda. A que sí.


----------



## DaniElTirado (17 Nov 2008)

Aferro dijo:


> Hola a todos. Me gustaría hacer unas preguntas:
> 
> 1.- ¿Se puede comprar oro ( ej. 2000 euros) de forma anónima? ¿como?
> 
> ...



Yo le sugiero que no compre oro, que invierta en otra cosa.


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

elfranco dijo:


> Yo le sugiero que no compre oro, que invierta en otra cosa.



No hombre, que compre.

Hace dos semanas, en oro direct, el lingote de kilo a 24.000. Hoy:20.000 €.

Todo el mundo sabe que hay que comprar en máximos, y vender en mínimos.


----------



## DaniElTirado (17 Nov 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> No hombre, que compre.
> 
> Hace dos semanas, en oro direct, el lingote de kilo a 24.000. Hoy:20.000 €.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que hay que comprar en máximos, y vender en mínimos.



Pero dime ahora cuanto estas ganando de porcentaje diario en este futuro.


----------



## Señor X (17 Nov 2008)

elfranco dijo:


> Pero dime ahora cuanto estas ganando de porcentaje diario en este futuro.



Si supiera el futuro iría a la administración de lotería más cercana y elegiría 6 números de la primitiva.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Haznos participes de tu estudio de la representación estadística y veremos que valor darle.



1º-No te corresponde utilizar el plural mayestatico ,eso se le reserva solo
a los monarcas o emperadores y tu eres un simple villano

2º-Los graficos estadisticos a un mes,un año, 5 años se encuentran en
Kitco - Gold Precious Metals - Buy Gold Sell Gold, Silver, Platinum - Charts, Graphs, Prices, Quotes, Gold Stocks, Mining Stocks, bullion dealers

3º-Si estas muy interesado por el estudio estadistico y su interpretacion o
induccion ,hazme un precio bueno de a 600 € el maple y te lo mando en private, o a 500 tambien vale,ya con el estudio detallado

SALU2


----------



## PutinReloaded (17 Nov 2008)

Señor X dijo:


> El dinero en si mismo es el trueque.



No señor, el dinero supera al trueque. El dinero es el ÚNICO elemento del trueque capaz de adquirir cualquier otro producto. Es su *capacidad de ser cambiado por cualquier cosa* lo que distingue al dinero de los demás artículos de trueque.

El problema del trueque es que tu puedes no necesitar mis patatas, y por eso no me las cambias por tu atún pues lo que necesitas es aceite. Me obligas a encontrar a un tercero que necesite mi trigo y le sobre aceite antes de que yo pueda conseguir tus atunes. Estamos?

Con el tiempo el mercado del trueque descubre necesariamente un artículo que la mayoría de la gente no tiene reparos en aceptar (en especial quienes mucho tienen y nada necesitan). El trueque libre es, por tanto, el único método para descubrir este artículo "mágico", especial, capaz de adquirirlo todo que es el verdadero dinero.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> No señor, el dinero supera al trueque. El dinero es el ÚNICO elemento del trueque capaz de adquirir cualquier otro producto. Es su *capacidad de ser cambiado por cualquier cosa* lo que distingue al dinero de los demás artículos de trueque.
> 
> El problema del trueque es que tu puedes no necesitar mis patatas, y por eso no me las cambias por tu atún pues lo que necesitas es aceite. Me obligas a encontrar a un tercero que necesite mi trigo y le sobre aceite antes de que yo pueda conseguir tus atunes. Estamos?
> 
> Con el tiempo el mercado del trueque descubre necesariamente un artículo que la mayoría de la gente no tiene reparos en aceptar (en especial quienes mucho tienen y nada necesitan). El trueque libre es, por tanto, el único método para descubrir este artículo "mágico", especial, capaz de adquirirlo todo que es el verdadero dinero.



Como te gusta mucho la FRIKIPEDIA te pego esto;

"""""Para otros usos de este término, véase Dinero (moneda).

Varias monedasEl dinero (Del latín denarius) es un intermediario, un bien natural o artificial. Es todo medio de intercambio común y generalmente aceptado por una sociedad para el pago de bienes (mercancías) y servicios, y para el reembolso de deudas; por tanto, para ser calificado como dinero, un bien debe satisfacer los tres siguientes criterios:

Debe ser intercambiable: El dinero es usado como un intermediario en el comercio para evitar las ineficiencias de un sistema de trueque. Cuando un bien es requerido con el solo propósito de usarlo para ser intercambiado por otras cosas, posee esta propiedad. Por ejemplo, pocas personas conservan billetes para colección. En cambio, la mayoría de las personas los conservan por la posibilidad de intercambiarlos cuando lo deseen por otros bienes. 
Debe ser una unidad contable: Cuando el valor de un bien es utilizado con frecuencia para medir y comparar el valor de otros bienes o cuando su valor es utilizado para denominar deudas, se dice que el bien posee esta propiedad. Por ejemplo, si gente de una cultura se inclina por medir el valor de las cosas en referencia a las cabras, las cabras serían la principal unidad contable. Un caballo podría costar 10 cabras y una cabaña unas 45 cabras. 
Debe ser un conservador de valor: Cuando un bien es adquirido con el objetivo de conservar el valor comercial para futuro intercambio, entonces se dice que es utilizado como un conservador de valor. En el caso anterior, una cabra tendría un problema a la hora de servir como dinero, y es que es un bien perecedero, dado que la cabra con el tiempo muere. Otros materiales, como el oro y la plata, conservan su valor a pesar del paso del tiempo. Es un medio de acumulación o atesoramiento. El dinero, como representante de la riqueza, tiene el poder de comprar cualquier mercancía y se puede guardar en cualquier cantidad. En otras palabras, la función de atesoramiento solo puede realizarla el dinero de pleno valor: monedas y lingotes de oro, piedras preciosas, objetos de oro, etc. El bien escogido como medio de acumulación debe ser siempre algo que pueda guardarse durante largos periodos sin que se deteriore o se pierda. """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

El dinero en si mismo ES TRUEQUE perfeccionado,pasamos de la CABRAS a las
MONEDAS con el tiempo

TAMBIEN DE LA FRIKIPEDIA
Para ello, distintas civilizaciones han adoptado distintos bienes como dinero (oro, plata, otros metales o minerales, trigo, en China se crearon tabletas de té, etc.).

LUEGO LAS LATAS DE ATUN TAMBIEN VALEN COMO DINERO(un sistema primitivo ,pero podria usarse EL PATRON LATA ATUN y eliminar el ORO y dejar este para fabricar las latas,osea el residuo)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> 1º-No te corresponde utilizar el plural mayestatico ,eso se le reserva solo
> a los monarcas o emperadores y tu eres un simple villano
> 
> 2º-Los graficos estadisticos a un mes,un año, 5 años se encuentran en
> ...




Gracias. Ya sabemos que valor darle a su "estudio" estadístico.



A continuación vuelvo a ponerle en mi lista de ignorados.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Gracias. Ya sabemos que valor darle a su "estudio" estadístico.
> 
> 
> 
> A continuación vuelvo a ponerle en mi lista de ignorados.



HIP HIP HIP 
HURRA

conseguido 2 veces

Una pregunta cambias del plural al singular?te has operado?


----------



## TRAX (17 Nov 2008)

Estoy buscando una gráfica de la caída del oro en euros pero no encuentro nada, de la caída del oro en dólares hay un montón. ¿Cuanto ha bajado el oro en euros desde hace un año?.


----------



## PutinReloaded (17 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Estoy buscando una gráfica de la caída del oro en euros pero no encuentro nada, de la caída del oro en dólares hay un montón. ¿Cuanto a bajado el oro en euros desde hace un año?.



Bajar?  Ha *subido un 10% en 1 año*, concretamente de 526 a 580.

Ya estás tu enterada trollaco de visillera. Que cojones haces pululando por aquí si no sabes de lo que hablas? Vete a molestar a alguno de tus hijos menores.

Gold Price in Euro, Silver Price in Euro, Gold Quote in Euro, Silver Quote in Euro, Gold Charts, Silver Charts


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

Lo ves ,es un fenomeno este putin,sino perdiera su tiempo en internet podria investigar
la vacuna del SIDA y seguro que encuentra la cura,... y si no se inyeccta al bicho y lo
ejecuta de hiperactividad mononeural


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Gracias putín, Piensas que soy un trollaco, pero te equivocas conmigo.

Un 9,6% interanual no esta nada mal, considerando que ING daba el 6%.

Aunque a 6 meses me sale un 1.22%.

¿Tienes una gráfica del cambio euro/dolar a un año?.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Gracias putín, Piensas que soy un trollaco, pero te equivocas conmigo.
> 
> Un 9,6% interanual no esta nada mal, considerando que ING daba el 6%.
> 
> ...



Gráfica de tasas de cambio históricas entre el Dólar Estadounidense y el Euro


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Gráfica de tasas de cambio históricas entre el Dólar Estadounidense y el Euro



Aha... Gracias Votin.

Entiendo que la subida del oro del 9,6% interanual, y del 1,22% a 6 meses en euros se debe al cambio Euro/dolar por la bajada del euro en relación al dolar para mantener el valor de la cotización del dolar. (lo que haga falta por el amigo americano).

Teniendo en cuenta que la cotización del oro se realiza en dólares, y que en un año ha bajado de 778 a 737 dólares (-5.27% a un año), y de 927 a 737 dólares en seis meses (-20.5% a seis meses). ¿Quiere eso decir que el compro oro en euros cuando el euro estaba a mas de 1,55 dolares no solo ha perdido por la caida del euro con respecto al dolar, si no también por la caida del oro con respecto al dolar?


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

No,los precios siempre estan corregidos,si baja el dolar tambien sube la cotizacion del oro en euros


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta que la cotización del oro se realiza en dólares, y que en un año ha bajado de 778 a 737 dólares (-5.27% a un año), y de 927 a 737 dólares en seis meses (-20.5% a seis meses). ¿Quiere eso decir que el compro oro en euros cuando el euro estaba a mas de 1,55 dolares no solo ha perdido por la caida del euro con respecto al dolar, si no también por la caida del oro con respecto al dolar?



Estás hecha el clítoris un lío  

No te preocupes que aunque los esquemas se te estén cayendo por todos lados siempre podrás encontrar un clavo ardiendo al que agarrarte.

El oro ha compensado con creces las pérdidas del euro respecto a la moneda fiduciaria de tu elección. El oro es un seguro, no una inversión especulativa, no nos cansaremos de repetirlo. Su uso es proteger tu posición en efectivo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Tienes una gráfica del cambio euro/dolar a un año?.



Pues si no sabe usted ni buscarse eso...mejor no ande dando opiniones...¿No cree?


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

Ese 10% de beneficio se lo come el cambio a liquidez del oro a euros,luego empate


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues si no sabe usted ni buscarse eso...mejor no ande dando opiniones...¿No cree?



Y tu callate que si no eres capaz de vender mas barato que los demas 
eres una birria de vendedor


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> No,los precios siempre estan corregidos,si baja el dolar tambien sube la cotizacion del oro en euros



Entiendo, muy interesante. De todas formas, la cotización del oro a seis meses es desastrosa en dolares (-20,5%), y muy poco rentable euros (1,22%).

Tengo algo de ahorro en Yenes. ¿Teneis la cotización del oro a un año en Yen?.


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

Hay alguien que se sube por las paredes porque no puede salir de su camisa de fuerza. Veo muchos de éstos:

Este mensaje estáa oculto porque *VOTIN* está en tu lista de gnorados.

Comparto mi lista profiláctica de trolles ignorados pierdetiempos:



lista de ignorados dijo:


> # Diego Corrientes
> # Enterao
> # VOTIN



Y TRAX opositando al cuarto puesto con todas las de ganar.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues si no sabe usted ni buscarse eso...mejor no ande dando opiniones...¿No cree?



Estaba viendo el vínculo que me habia pasado amablemente putin y sabia que Votin no tardaría en colgarlo.

¿Eres el padre de Putin?


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> . ¿Teneis la cotización del oro a un año en Yen?.



Siento tener que decirlo pero.... *está en el enlace que te di antes, mamona!*

Debes tenber un culo como una plaza de toros que eres mas vaga que alfombra con valium, joder!


----------



## tiogilito888 (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Que espanto!!! de ¥85471 a ¥71172 interanual (-16,73%) de ¥95897 a ¥71172 a seis meses (-25.78%). Menuda mierda esto del oro.



Di que sí, es mucho mejor invertir en coronas islandesas y en dólares de Zimbawe


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Que espanto!!! de ¥85471 a ¥71172 interanual (-16,73%) de ¥95897 a ¥71172 a seis meses (-25.78%). Menuda mierda esto del oro.

Aquí solo ha ganado un 9,6% el que compró hace un año en euros, para el que comprara con otra moneda seria palmaría pasta.

Todos los que comprarón en los últimos seis meses perdieron dinero.

La verdad para ganar un 9,6% anual arriesgando, mejor en una cuenta en ING al 6% sin riesgo ninguno.


Yo es que a esto del oro no le veo sentido, solo que haya una hecatombe y con suerte se instaure el patrón oro, una apuesta muy muy arriesgada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Eres el padre de Putin?




¿Y usted hija de Putin?


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Di que sí, es mucho mejor invertir en coronas islandesas y en dólares de Zimbawe



Eso no lo haría nunca, aunque tampoco invertiría en oro.

¿Eres de Zimbawe?.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Resumiendo:

El que compró oro en los últimos seis meses con dolares, euros, o yenes palmo pasta.

El que compró con dólares o yenes hace un año palmo pasta.

El que compró con euros hace un año ganó un 9,6% descontando un 4% de inflación interanual, ganó un 5,6%.


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Todos los que comprarón en los últimos seis meses perdieron dinero..



Sigues insistiendo en que la gente que compra oro lo hace para especular. No es así, para especular ya están la bolsa y las divisas, *el oro es un seguro*. Lo hemos dicho mas o menos 1.200.000 de veces.

Una posición en oro sirve para proteger tu posición en cash porque los movimientos de uno y otro son antagónicos y se cancelan mutuamente. E época de inflación tu oro se adelanta, en época de deflación tu cash se adelanta. 

Tu eres una especuladora, no buscas el riesgo cero, quieres ganar aunque lo pierdas todo en el intento.



TRAX dijo:


> Resumiendo:
> 
> El que compró oro en los últimos seis meses con dolares, euros, o yenes palmo pasta.
> 
> ...



El que especula tiene el problema de entrar y salir a tiempo, y *siempore* se pilla llos dedos. 
Ni los yenes, no los dólares, ni el oro suben o bajan en línea recta. Mira las gráficas. 

Cuándo predices que será el mejor momento para salir de una posición en yenes? Venga, mójate, cuéntanos tu plan de bombero averiado, haz tus predicciones y ya te las restregaremos por el hocico, brujita Lola


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Si el oro es un seguro, el que compro en yenes hace seis meses esta seguro de que ha perdido mas de un 25% de su dinero. Menudo seguro.


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Si el oro es un seguro, el que compro en yenes hace seis meses esta seguro de que ha perdido mas de un 25% de su dinero.



No señora, *ha conservado el poder adquisitivo que tenía* porque sus yenes (su posición cash) ahora compran un 25% mas.

Cuando el yen baje su oro comprará más y su poder adquisitivo se mantendrá. El que solo tiene yenes lo perderá.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Una pregunta. El afortunado que compró hace un año en euros y ganó un 5,6% (con la inflación descontada) ¿tiene que pagar plusvalias?


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Oye, ¿el afortunado compró hace un año en euros y ganó un 5,6% (con la inflación descontada) tiene que pagar plusvalias?



Tienes el secreto de qué y cuando comprar y cuando salirse en el momento oprtuno? Te crees mas lista que los demás? Nadie lo tiene. 

El combinado oro/cash es el secreto del riesgo cero. Tu estrategia a la larga pierde siempre, el "timing" del que haces gala no es factible, ríete mientras te salga bien, que cuando te piles los dedos no aparecerás por el foro 

Qué poder adquisitivo hubiese ganado o perdido alguien con un 50% de oro y un 50% de coronas islandesas antes y después del colapso financiero de la divisa? Cuánto ganará o perderá si su dicisa se recupera? Que pasó con los que solo tenían su divisa?


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Hombre, si compras oro para atesorarlo para siempre podrás decir que nunca baja y que es un seguro, pero el día que necesites hacer liquido el oro, porque necesites dinero, probablemente haya bajado o no (depende de si comprastes en máximos o comprastes hace cinco años). Igual que los pisitos (si fuistes el ultimo tonto en comprar o compraste hace diez años).

A mi me parece un riesgo esto de ser el último en entrar. Sobre todo cuando la tendencia es claramente a la baja (a las gráficas me remito).


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

¿Cuanto se paga de plusvalias por la venta de oro?, ¿Se paga IVA por la compra?


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Hombre, si compras oro para atesorarlo para siempre podrás decir que nunca baja y que es un seguro, pero el día que necesites hacer liquido el oro, porque necesites dinero probablemente haya bajado o no (depende de si comprastes en móximos o comprastes hace cinco años). Como los pisitos (si fuistes el ultimo tonto en comprar o compraste hace diez años).
> 
> A mi me parece un riesgo esto de ser el último en entrar. Sobre todo cuando la tendencia es claramente a la baja (a las gráficas me remito).



No quieres entenderlo. Da igual cuando entres si lo que quieres es proteger tu posición en cash. Al 50% oro/cash las subidas/bajadas de uno compensan los movimientos del otro, entres a 100, 100 o 10000 euros la onza, el efecto es idéntico. Papel moneda y oro son *anticíclicos*. El oro es el único anticíclico garantizado para proteger tu dinero.

Es la estrategia más conservadora que existe. Aseguras tu dinero, conservas tu poder adquisitivo total. Con deflación no pierdes, con inflación sueles ganar.

Otra cosa es que quieras ganar pasta y apuestes todo a un solo caballo, entonces naturalmente estás a merced de las oscilaciones. Repito 1.200.001 veces: el oro es un seguro, no es para especular. 


TRAX dijo:


> ¿Cuanto se paga de plusvalias por la venta de oro?, ¿Se paga IVA por la compra?



Nada. No. 

Nadie sabe ni que lo compras, ni que lo vendes, ni que lo tienes. El oro es libertad frente al fisco, la banca, y los desgobiernos.


----------



## Pacome (18 Nov 2008)

*Comparación monedas de inversión 18-11-2008*

Adjunto tabla comparativa actualizada.

Como novedades se incluyen la página alemana proaurum con un buen precio para las filarmónicas, y al forero ee5348z que hace tiempo ofrece sus servicios en el foro y en ebay.

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2008)

372 euros moneda de kilo en anlagegold,mas 23 euros de envio
1 Kilo Kookaburra 2009, EUR 372.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de



449 euros moneda de kilo en inversiones vivanco mas 11 euros de envio
Inversionesvivanco - Lingotes y monedas de plata 1 Kg

517 euros moneda de kilo en platadirect,no pone nada del iva,espero que sea empresa y lo facture como manda hacienda.
encima tardan dos semanas en mandarla
http://www.platadirect.com/pro.php?id=98514&PHPSESSID=3d013d0f4ce450e70f7151cc86ae2c10



la decision es de cada uno,rosonero explica en este hilo,como hacer un pedido a esa empresa alemana
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nicas-de-plata-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido.html

pacome parece un troll de plastadirect , tener cuidado con sus opiniones, los foreros que venden por su cuenta son mas fiables que estos de plasta direct,que por cierto su tienda web es gratis,la proporciona un hosting gratis,¿¿no podrian acaso vender un par de krugerrand para alojarse en un servidor como dios manda????
la tienda de plastadirect ,por lo que veo no empieza con un "httpS",lo que nos indica que no es una conexion segura,como por ejemplo la de un banco,y si con la de los bancos hacen estafas,no quiero ni pensar..........


----------



## Pacome (18 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> 372 euros moneda de kilo en anlagegold,mas 23 euros de envio
> 1 Kilo Kookaburra 2009, EUR 372.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> 449 euros moneda de kilo en inversiones vivanco mas 11 euros de envio
> ...



Segundaresidencia,

Tal como todo el mundo puede comprobar la tabla comparativa de las monedas de oro contiene precios actualizados de diferentes páginas. No doy ninguna opinión sobre si deben o no comprar oro y mucho menos en que sitio. La gente ya es mayorcita y lo único que necesita es información objetiva para poder decidir con conocimiento de causa.

No se a que viene mezclar los precios de la plata conmigo ni con mi tabla comparativa del oro, nunca he opinado ni se nada sobre la plata. Este es un hilo de dudas sobre el oro no sobre la plata.

Si decir que la pagina web donde tú aconsejas comprar plata es alemana lo que puede ocasionar dificultades a muchos por el idioma, a pesar de ello yo la incluyo en mi comparativa (para el oro) por si acaso alguien no tiene dificultades, ya que los precios son realmente buenos. Tambien decir que las experiencias que han tenido 2 foreros con esta página, entre ellos rosonero, no han sido muy buenas, ya que les han llegado todas las monedas pero con los paquetes (recibidos por correo postal) abiertos. A mi personalmente me daria miedo tener algún problema y tener que reclamar en aleman. Creo que a tí también te dió miedo en su momento y preferiste pagar algo más por el lingote de plata para tu sobrino que compraste a CIODE, por cierto te felicito por la decisión y por la elección.

Tampoco opinaré si es mejor o peor comprar a una página web de internet o directamente a los foreros, ni si la página web es propia o gratuita, ni si el contacto con los foreros es mediante mp, e-mail o web, cada uno vende como quiere o como puede.

Si habeis seguido los precios de las monedas de oro desde que estoy publicando la tabla podréis comprobar que todas las páginas web en España han ajustado sus precios, ya que se ven retratados en una comparativa junto a precios de Europa y de los foreros (gracias monsterspeculator por tus precios, junto a la nueva incorporación de hoy). Si en algo he podido ayudar a que estas bajadas se hayan producido pues bienvenidas sean para todos los foreros.

Si dar una tabla de precios comparativa, objetiva, actualizada y comprobable por internet es ser un troll, no me importa serlo lo más mínimo. Con ello sólo pretendo que los foreros puedan encontrar fácilmente los precios y condiciones y ellos puedan decidir donde comprar. Que viva la información y la competencia.

Si tú eres troll o no, no me importa lo más mínimo, todo el mundo puede ver tus mensajes y decidir si son útiles o no, y si son interesados/desinformados o no. (IVA-NO IVA, lingotes contra monedas, correos contra mensajero, en fin...).

Si crees que la tabla comparativa no sirve de ayuda siempre me puedes decir como la puedo mejorar, ya sea añadiendo paginas web con mejores precios que conozcas o animando a foreros que ofrezcan sus servicios.

Proximamente incluiré una tabla comparativa de lingotes de oro e incluiré también el de 1 kg de plata, lo que espero te sea útil a tí y a muchos otros foreros.

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Segundaresidencia,
> 
> Tal como todo el mundo puede comprobar la tabla comparativa de las monedas de oro contiene precios actualizados de diferentes páginas. No doy ninguna opinión sobre si deben o no comprar oro y mucho menos en que sitio. La gente ya es mayorcita y lo único que necesita es información objetiva para poder decidir con conocimiento de causa.
> 
> ...



pufff ,vaya ladrillo,no se si eres troll o no, pero que lleves un mes dado de alta como usuario, y nos vengas dando estos tochos,a mi me da que tu eres de plastadirect o inversiones noseque,nada mas, luego tu coloca las tablas como quieras y ya esta no pasa nada.
yo desde luego ,para comprar una onza, no me dejaria aconsejar por tus tablas, la verdad,pero buen intento el de promocionarte con tus propias tablas


----------



## andion (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Si el oro es un seguro, el que compro en yenes hace seis meses esta seguro de que ha perdido mas de un 25% de su dinero. Menudo seguro.



Aquí, sí que la has cagao.........
No has estado acertado, con éste comentario.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> Aquí, sí que la has cagao.........
> No has estado acertado, con éste comentario.



¿Acaso no ha caido el oro mas de un 25% en yenes?, el que compró hace seis meses oro con 100.000 yenes y necesitara hacer ahora liquida su inversion le darán 75.000, ¿No?. No veo donde esta la seguridad.


----------



## andion (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Acaso no ha caido el oro mas de un 25% en yenes?, el que compró hace seis meses oro con 100.000 yenes y necesitara hacer ahora liquida su inversion le darán 75.000, ¿No?. No veo donde esta la seguridad.



Si el yen se devalúa, pues tu oro no se devalúa. Necesitas más yenes, para comprar el mismo oro.
Y si mi apuras, el oro lo vendes en euros.


----------



## PutinReloaded (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> ¿Acaso no ha caido el oro mas de un 25% en yenes?, el que compró hace seis meses oro con 100.000 yenes y necesitara hacer ahora liquida su inversion le darán 75.000, ¿No?. No veo donde esta la seguridad.



Vamos a ver *IDIOTA* que ni siquera te dignas a leer las respuestas que pides y se te dan.

Esl oro es un seguro. Los seguros son para *compensar la pérdida de algo.*

HASTA AQUI ME SIGUES?

Que es ese algo cuya pérdida quiere compensar el que compra oro como seguro? pues es el poder adquisitivo de SU DINERO!

Por ejemplo, una persona que tiene 1 millón de yenes se gasta 500.000 en oro *para compensar las pérdidas de los otros 500.000 que guarda en efectivo.

VAMOS COMPRENDIENDO?

Ahora, si el oro en yenes baja un 25% es porque hay deflación y sus 500.000 yenes en efectivo comprarán un 25% más. El poder adquisitivo oro+yenes de esta persona permanece constante e igual al que tenían sus 1.000.000 de yenes iniciales.

La persona ni gana ni pierde porque los seguros no se contratan para hacerse ricos (a menos que cometas fraude y quemes tu propia casa o asesines a tu marido, por ejemplo).

Ya se, ya se, no sirve de nada hacer números con un troll de visillera que tiene el cerebro de una ameba y solo quiere incordiar porque se aburre y la follan mal.*


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Vamos a ver *IDIOTA* que ni siquera te dignas a leer las respuestas que pides y se te dan.
> 
> Esl oro es un seguro. Los seguros son para *compensar la pérdida de algo.*
> 
> ...



*

La gente normal no te entiende 

1º-Por que tu lo que buscas siempre es asegurar tu dinero en ORO y la gente
lo que siempre busca es INCREMENTAR su patrimonio via incrementos monetarios en la realizacion de beneficios por revalorizacion del oro y no se fijan en la perdida del valor adquisitivo de la moneda

2º-El enfoque correcto para vender ORO FISICO ,no ha de ser NUNCA el BENEFICIO pues para eso estan LAS EMPRESAS y las BOLSAS o LOS BANCOS 
ha de ser LA SEGURIDAD ,EL GUSTO o EL CAPRICHO ........y si se gana algo mejor........con este planteamiento TE ENTEDERAN MEJOR

3º-Si tienes 50.000 €(liquidez ,no patrimonio),puedes guardar 5000€ en oro
como el ultimo recurso.................a menos que lo colecciones

4º-Tengo ganas de ver las 2 monedas kruger que compre en ebay a 660€ por cierto,1 va para regalo

5º-El unico IDIOTA ERES TU por que eres pesimo explicando y como estudiante estas polarizado*


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> La gente normal no te entiende
> 
> 1º-Por que tu lo que buscas siempre es asegurar tu dinero en ORO y la gente
> lo que siempre busca es INCREMENTAR su patrimonio via incrementos monetarios en la realizacion de beneficios por revalorizacion del oro y no se fijan en la perdida del valor adquisitivo de la moneda
> ...





PutinReloaded dijo:


> Vamos a ver *IDIOTA*...



Hasta aqui he podido leer... vuelves a ignorados, por cenutrio.

La explicación de Votin esta bastante clara, comprais oro para asegurar un patrimonio, no para ganar, y si perdeis tampoco pasa nada porque seguis teniendo el oro, solo hay que esperar unos años a que Venus se alinee con Mercurio y Jupiter y con suerte recupereis el valor perdido. ¿Y si hay prisa por vender porque se necesita dinero de verdad?, según vosotros, aunque os den menos por él, tampoco pasa nada.

Perdonad, pero esto del oro es un camelo, como los pisitos... si suben cojonudo, si bajan cojonudo porque ya subirán. Lo siento, pero como inversión es una mierda. Mira que los pisos se van a dar un batacazo del 50%, pero por lo menos se puede vivir en ellos.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

Además, ponte que compras 100.000 euros en oro, pasan los años y un dia, te da por comprarte una casa y necesitas hacer la pasta liquida, supongamos que no has comprado en máximos y que has tenido la suerte de que se ha revalorizado con respecto a la moneda en la que has de comprar la casa. El dia que alguien te compre el oro y aparezca en tu cuenta 100.000 euros (mas la supuesta ganancia) tienes a Hacienda haciéndote una visita. y tendrás que explicar de donde ha salido el dinero con el que compraste el oro, te pedirán la factura con su IVA, te preguntarán porque no lo has declarado como patrimonio, y estudiaran como cobrarte las plusvalias. Hacienda te puede dar un buen palo. 

La única manera de evitar al fisco es enterrarlo en un cofre, y no usarlo en la vida. Repito, como inversión es un suicidio, pero como hobby puede ser entretenido... al que le guste.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

Joder ,al tio que se gasta 100.000 en ORO es por que tiene 2 o 3 millones de
liquidez y lo compra como el que compra un cuadro o una alfombra,puro capricho........se lo podria gastar en un reloj y seria lo mismo

Eso lo llevo diciendo 2 meses......................
pero no quita que te puedes comprar una CRUZ DE HIERRO de 2º en MOSCU por capricho por 150 $ (no busqueis que autenticas ya no hay..) y luego
valga 3000, 
El oro igual,de das un capricho.....por si acaso pero para ganar dinero HAY QUE TRABAJAR no especular


----------



## elias2 (18 Nov 2008)

Me permito compartir con todos una reflexion personal.

No se cuanto cobran trax y votin por bombardear el hilo con tan inusitado fervor, pero si el que les paga me lee, no lo dude que se ganan bien la nomina de troll a sueldo.

Señores, el oro es ciertamente una mierda y todo lo que quieran, pero dado que el 80 % del ESPACIO material que ocupan sus intervenciones es pura y llanamente BASURA, les agradeceria que se abran un hilo oficial ANTI-ORO en el que poderse explayar.

Ah y otra cosa.......VAYANSE A LA MIERDA, TROLES.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Además, ponte que compras 100.000 euros en oro, pasan los años y un dia, te da por comprarte una casa y necesitas hacer la pasta liquida, supongamos que no has comprado en máximos y que has tenido la suerte de que se ha revalorizado con respecto a la moneda en la que has de comprar la casa. El dia que alguien te compre el oro y aparezca en tu cuenta 100.000 euros (mas la supuesta ganancia) tienes a Hacienda haciéndote una visita. y tendrás que explicar de donde ha salido el dinero con el que compraste el oro, te pedirán la factura con su IVA, te preguntarán porque no lo has declarado como patrimonio, y estudiaran como cobrarte las plusvalias. Hacienda te puede dar un buen palo.
> 
> La única manera de evitar al fisco es enterrarlo en un cofre, y no usarlo en la vida. Repito, como inversión es un suicidio, pero como hobby puede ser entretenido... al que le guste.



No es mi intención meterme en esta guerra Putin-Trax pero creo que hablan de cosas distintas: Putin habla del oro como un seguro y usted insiste en valorar sus opiniones como si se hablara de una inversión. 

Yo, personalmente del oro me fío más que de los papeles de colores.


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

Los BURRUS PODENCUS con ladrillos de oro almacenados iran saliendo de sus agujeros
una vez que se disperse las nubes grises vendiendo _ZU ORO_,y perdiendo a OJO
por lo menos _EL CAMBIO ACTUAL MENOS 10 0 20% DE PERDIDA POR REALIZACION_

Total EL INVERZOR perdera P,EJ en FEBRERO(09) -24000€/kg(01/10/08) +16000 valor nuevo real -3000 coste cambio UNOS 12000 euros PERDIDA en 09

JODER CON EL COSTE DE LAS OREJAS DEL LLOOOOBOOO

O eso o trinca el ORO pa siempre


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Me permito compartir con todos una reflexion personal.
> 
> No se cuanto cobran trax y votin por bombardear el hilo con tan inusitado fervor, pero si el que les paga me lee, no lo dude que se ganan bien la nomina de troll a sueldo.
> 
> ...



De ELLA venimos de LA MIERDApero como nos han dicho
que la tienes toda en tu casa ( y no te estoy llamando guarro,LO AFIRMO)
PUES AQUI ESTAMOS y si molestamos ,TIRA DE LA CADENA MARRANA

PDNADIE TE PERMITE COMPARTIR TU MIERDA DE REFLEXION
ASI QUE YA SABES DONDE TE LA TIENES QUE GUARDAR


----------



## elias2 (18 Nov 2008)

Tranquilo Sr Votin, eSTe mes se ha ganado bien el sueldo....siga asi, hasta QUE EL SISTEMA CAIGA, NCESITAN DE SUS SERVICIOS


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Tranquilo Sr Votin, eSTe mes se ha ganado bien el sueldo....siga asi, hasta QUE EL SISTEMA CAIGA, NCESITAN DE SUS SERVICIOS



De acuerdo nene me calmo ,anda y vete a seguir viendo FUTURAMA y a
jugar con los airgamboys y deja el ordenador a PAPA


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Me permito compartir con todos una reflexion personal.
> 
> No se cuanto cobran trax y votin por bombardear el hilo con tan inusitado fervor, pero si el que les paga me lee, no lo dude que se ganan bien la nomina de troll a sueldo.
> 
> ...



Este es el hilo del oro, aqui se habla de oro, métete tus insultos donde te quepan.

Mira la fecha en la que me di de alta en el foro, y la fecha en la que se dio de alta Putin, entonces nadie hablaba de oro, puedes revisar mis comentarios. A mi no me paga nadie para decir lo que pienso.

No soy un troll, lo puedo repetir cien veces. Si usais argumentos convincentes igual hasta invierto en oro. De momento solo he escuchado argumentos pueriles, y convicciones cuasi-religiosas sobre una commodity mas, que algunos intentan vender, como si fuera la piedra filosofal y el santo grial juntos, individuos que si VENDEN ORO como NEGOCIO, y que apelan al insulto fácil en lugar de dar argumentos. (Porque no los tienen). Y esto, por no hablar de los foreros que se han dado de alta para vender su mercancía de chiringuitos del compro oro, y que han sido descubiertos por otros foreros que también se dedican a la intermediación con el oro.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> No es mi intención meterme en esta guerra Putin-Trax pero creo que hablan de cosas distintas: Putin habla del oro como un seguro y usted insiste en valorar sus opiniones como si se hablara de una inversión.
> 
> Yo, personalmente del oro me fío más que de los papeles de colores.



Algunos se fiaban mas de los pisitos y fíjate ahora. Estaís haciendo una apuesta contra la banca, y la banca siempre gana. En deflación "Cash is King".


----------



## VOTIN (18 Nov 2008)

La verdad es que pienso que estan acojonados por la bajada del oro.............
pero en fin ............yo a lo mismo lleno las alforjas con su oro cuando lo tengan
que vender a 300 la onza para pagar su adsl y los garbanzos con esos papelitos
a los que tienen tanto asco ,pero que no pueden vivir sin ellos.,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> La verdad es que pienso que estan acojonados por la bajada del oro.............
> pero en fin ............yo a lo mismo lleno las alforjas con su oro cuando lo tengan
> que vender a 300 la onza para pagar su adsl y los garbanzos con esos papelitos
> a los que tienen tanto asco ,pero que no pueden vivir sin ellos.,,,,,,,,,,



Personalmente, viendo la tromba de vendedores de oro, y la cantidad de hilos ensalzando el oro como refugio seguro y otras soplapolleces, estoy convencido de que están acojonados porque esperaban el oro a 2000 euros a final de año, y se han encontrado con la sorpresa de la caida de los últimos meses. Estoy convencido de que va a caer mas, entonces será el momento de comprar, aunque, seguramente habrá otras opciones mas liquidas y mejor remuneradas, como la subida del IBEX35 desde mínimos, una vez se haya hecho la cura necesaria de promotoras.

Hace cinco años el que compró oro quizás si tuvo suerte, aunque el negocio inmobiliario subía a un 17% interanual en aquella época, pero comprar hoy oro, en máximos este verano, y con tendencia bajista es de gilipollas.


----------



## elias2 (18 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Este es el hilo del oro, aqui se habla de oro, métete tus insultos donde te quepan.
> 
> Mira la fecha en la que me di de alta en el foro, y la fecha en la que se dio de alta Putin, entonces nadie hablaba de oro, puedes revisar mis comentarios. A mi no me paga nadie para decir lo que pienso.
> 
> No soy un troll, lo puedo repetir cien veces. Si usais argumentos convincentes igual hasta invierto en oro. De momento solo he escuchado argumentos pueriles, y convicciones cuasi-religiosas sobre una commodity mas, que algunos intentan vender, como si fuera la piedra filosofal y el santo grial juntos, individuos que si VENDEN ORO como NEGOCIO, y que apelan al insulto fácil en lugar de dar argumentos. (Porque no los tienen). Y esto, por no hablar de los foreros que se han dado de alta para vender su mercancía de chiringuitos del compro oro, y que han sido descubiertos por otros foreros que también se dedican a la intermediación con el oro.



Sr Trax, dada su elegante contestacion, le presento mis disculpas, y le retiro el apelativo de troll. Ciertamente usted se merede una y cien explicaciones sobre el oro, no como el Sr Votin, que ha demostrado ser lo que le he llamado y no voy a retirar.

Por esto le voy a decir un argumento real y de peso para tener parte de sus ahorros en metal.

El oro, si bien manipulado como tantas otras cosas, cotiza hoy al doble de precio que cotizaba en los años 80. Busque usted cualquier otra cosa que cotice hoy en dia al doble de su precio de los años ochenta. Comprendera que mientras el precio de todo ha subido dado que el valor del dinero bajaba, nos encontramos con que gran parte de las cosas que hoy compra se venden ya no al doble de precio de los 80, sino al triple o cuadruple, con lo que se puededecir sin ambajes, que el oro es hoy dia mucho mas barato en terminos relativos que durante los ochenta, los setenta los sesenta y que toda la historia anterior.
Espero haberle ayudado, y le reitero mis disculpas.

Yo ya se quien es el trol a sueldo.


----------



## TRAX (18 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Sr Trax, dada su elegante contestacion, le presento mis disculpas, y le retiro el apelativo de troll. Ciertamente usted se merede una y cien explicaciones sobre el oro, no como el Sr Votin, que ha demostrado ser lo que le he llamado y no voy a retirar.
> 
> Por esto le voy a decir un argumento real y de peso para tener parte de sus ahorros en metal.
> 
> ...



Mis disculpas tambien por mi salida de tono.

No creo que haya ningún troll a sueldo, y en el caso de que haya alguien a sueldo debe ser quien se beneficia como vendedor. Putin como vendedor de oro, tiene la misma credibilidad que un vendedor de bolígrafos Montblanc del Corte Inglés, buscará argumentos donde no los haya, dirá medias verdades, y mentiras enteras para vender el bolígrafo, aunque haya otras opciones mas asequibles que cumplen, si cabe, mejor, la misma función. Es por eso por lo que pido, sabiendo que es parte interesado, al menos una argumentación válida, fuera de las creencias mágicas en el valor del oro.

En cuanto a la cotización del oro, solo puedo decir que un piso que costaba cinco millones en los ochenta vale hoy cincuenta millones (x10) y aunque vayan a bajar a la mitad, aún valdrá cinco veces mas que en los ochenta (x5). Las acciones de cualquier empresa han visto multiplicar su valor de forma asombrosa en los últimos 20 años (Salvo las que hayan ido a quiebra).

Lo que quiero decir, es que el oro puede ser una alternativa interesante en un determinado momento, pero no es la panacea, y ahora que entramos en deflación, y al no existir el patrón oro (Porque el Establisment no lo quiere) el oro fluctuará a la baja como cualquier otra commodity. Si no lo ha hecho tanto como otras hasta ahora, es precisamente por el miedo que algunos tienen al fin del capitalismo, y la acaparación por el miedo al derrumbe del dolar. Y lo siento por el que lo desee, eso de momento, no va a pasar porque el sistema es mucho mas complejo, flexible y adaptable de lo que muchos piensan. Lo repito, comprar oro pensando "que el mundo se acaba" es un error. Es hacer una apuesta contra la banca, y como dice ppcc, "Roma no paga a traidores".

Si me disculpas, mañana tengo un dia muy duro. Saludos.


----------



## Pacome (19 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pufff ,vaya ladrillo,no se si eres troll o no, pero que lleves un mes dado de alta como usuario, y nos vengas dando estos tochos,a mi me da que tu eres de plastadirect o inversiones noseque,nada mas, luego tu coloca las tablas como quieras y ya esta no pasa nada.
> yo desde luego ,para comprar una onza, no me dejaria aconsejar por tus tablas, la verdad,pero buen intento el de promocionarte con tus propias tablas



Te equivocas, sólo llevo 1 semana dado de alta.

En este tiempo he recibido agradecimientos de muchos (foreros y vendedores) y he puesto nerviosos a unos cuantos (sólo vendedores).

En realidad soy un troll mercenario, primero de platadirect después de vivanco y si continuan bajando precios dentro de poco seré de orodirect JAJAJA


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Putin como vendedor de oro, tiene la misma credibilidad que un vendedor de bolígrafos Montblanc del Corte Inglé



Vendedor de oro lo será tu putísima madre.

Pon el enlace a un mensaje donde yo anuncie venta de oro, troll de visillera, me cago en la puta que te parió.


----------



## VOTIN (19 Nov 2008)

http://www.noapress.com.ar/notas_noa.php?id_nota=8582

CATAMARCA: Miercoles, 19 de Noviembre de 200817/11/2008 | 06:47:00 - EL PRECIO EN BAJA
Al oro no le va tan bien como se esperaba

El oro brilla en las crisis. Sin embargo, en la actual no le está yendo tan bien como algunos predecían. Ayer, el precio en Londres cayó a menos de u$s 710 la onza, en baja 5% desde el colapso de Lehman Brothers, en setiembre. 

En los últimos 12 meses, pese a que se ha dicho que esta crisis podría ser la peor desde la depresión de los 30, el oro ha perdido 15% de su valor. Los fanáticos de este metal están muy decepcionados. Algunos hablan de teorías conspiratorias para explicar por qué el oro no se está negociando por encima de u$s 1.000 la onza, y mencionan que los bancos centrales están vendiendo. De hecho, ocurre lo contrario, los bancos centrales venden menos y también prestan mucho menos oro que de costumbre.

La pérdida de brillo del metal precioso está ligada a la recuperación del dólar –particularmente en relación al euro, pero también contra otras monedas de países que son grandes consumidores, como la India. También está vinculado con la caída en el precio del petróleo, que redujo la inquietud por la inflación, y a la menor demanda de joyería, porque el creciente desempleo redujo el apetito de los consumidores.

Además, los inversores están liquidando sus índices y canastas de commodities, en los que el oro tiene una presencia importante. De la misma manera que venden petróleo, cobre y trigo, también se deshacen del oro.

Para ser justos, hay que reconocer que al metal precioso no tuvo tan mal desempeño: si la razón para invertir es la preservación de riqueza, y no los grandes retornos, el oro ha cumplido: los precios subieron 7% desde que empezó la crisis financiera, en agosto de 2007. Y las cosas podrían cambiar antes de mucho tiempo. Los futuros sobre el oro subieron fuertemente en las últimas horas de negociación de ayer en Estados Unidos, por la recuperación súbita del mercado de acciones y el alza del euro.


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> el oro puede ser una alternativa interesante en un determinado momento, pero no es la panacea, y ahora que entramos en deflación, y al no existir el patrón oro (Porque el Establisment no lo quiere) el oro fluctuará a la baja como cualquier otra commodity.



En este mundo todo fluctúa, has decubierto la rueda, troll de visillera, para decir eso no hace falta cerebro, basta con tener un coño de pies a cabeza.

Puesto que todo fluctúa, la estrategia conservadora consiste en protegerse de las fluctuaciones. Cómo se hace ésto? adquiriendo activos *anticíclicos*, o sea, que fluctúen de manera opuesta, haciendo que las bajadas de uno se compensen con las subidas del otro.

*El anticíclico del dinero fiduciario es el oro:* si el dinero fiduciario es fuerte (deflación) se cotiza más respecto al oro, si el dinero se debilita (inflación) los agentes económicos prefieren el oro.

La estrategia conservadora de poder adquisitivo consiste en decidir qué parte de tu patrimonio quieres mantener en activos monetarios, y una vez decidido convertir la mitad de ellos en oro.


----------



## Pacome (19 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion monedas de inversión 19-11-2008*

Adjunto cotización actualizada de las principales monedas de inversión.

Un saludo


----------



## elclubdelalucha (19 Nov 2008)

*pos ciode lo acaba de cambiar*

en ciode ahora mismo han bajado los maples y los krugerrands a 715, pero sigue muy caro, joer si cuando tenian los 50 pesos mexicanos a 895 (ahora 865) yo me los traje de la Rue Vivienne a 730 (bien es cierto que solo tenian unos poquitos, lo que me hace sospechar que los vendedores españoles lo que hacen es irse en bajo coste a paris y bruselas, vaciar aquello y revender aqui mas caro)


----------



## segundaresidencia (19 Nov 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> en ciode ahora mismo han bajado los maples y los krugerrands a 715, pero sigue muy caro, joer si cuando tenian los 50 pesos mexicanos a 895 (ahora 865) yo me los traje de la Rue Vivienne a 730 (bien es cierto que solo tenian unos poquitos, lo que me hace sospechar que los vendedores españoles lo que hacen es irse en bajo coste a paris y bruselas, vaciar aquello y revender aqui mas caro)



efectivamente, como haces tu,no pasa nada, para tres onzas sale mejor ir en low cost tu mismo,y encima haces turismo..............


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2008)

Precios actualizados (19-11-2008):

Kruger=690
Maple =690
Filarmonica=700
50 pesos= 780


Por otra parte comentar que estuve ayer en Bruselas explorando el mercado. En gold4ex sólo tenían napoleones y lingotes pequeños. En eurogold sólo tenían napoleones y unos pocos maples. El que no me crea que vaya y lo compruebe, o llame directamente. Los precios de venta de gold4ex son algo superiores a los de su página web. La venta sólo es anónima para cantidades inferiores a 3000 euros.

Saludos.


----------



## TRAX (19 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> En este mundo todo fluctúa, has decubierto la rueda, troll de visillera, para decir eso no hace falta cerebro, basta con tener un coño de pies a cabeza.
> 
> Puesto que todo fluctúa, la estrategia conservadora consiste en protegerse de las fluctuaciones. Cómo se hace ésto? adquiriendo activos *anticíclicos*, o sea, que fluctúen de manera opuesta, haciendo que las bajadas de uno se compensen con las subidas del otro.
> 
> ...



No sabia que eras Facundo, un troll al que banearon ya en su dia por hackear cuentas de foreros. Ahora vienes a pedir MODERACION, ¿TU?????...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adores-propuesta-para-un-foro-sin-trolls.html

Lo que hacen algunos por llamar la atención!!!

¿Porque no te vas a la tele a hacer de pirao?.







¿O de tonto del pueblo?







Anda ya a CAGAR!!!

Sigues en ignorados, SUBNORMAL!!!


----------



## TRAX (19 Nov 2008)

Ahora el que tenga capacidad y no sea un troll, ni vendedor, por favor, que explique con argumentos serios donde están los beneficios del oro.

Quedan descartados los que se hayan dado de alta desde que empezó la caida libre en la cotización del oro.


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Ahora el que tenga capacidad y no sea un troll, ni vendedor, por favor, que explique con argumentos serios donde están los beneficios del oro.



A ti no te interesa el oro, solo vienes restregar tus excedentes de flujos vaginales de visillera malfollada por las páginas del foro.

Tampoco nos interesan las fotos de tu hijo ni de su padre ni lo que comen.



PutinReloaded dijo:


> En este mundo todo fluctúa, has decubierto la rueda, troll de visillera, para decir eso no hace falta cerebro, basta con tener un coño de pies a cabeza.
> 
> Puesto que todo fluctúa, la estrategia conservadora consiste en protegerse de las fluctuaciones. Cómo se hace ésto? adquiriendo activos anticíclicos, o sea, que fluctúen de manera opuesta, haciendo que las bajadas de uno se compensen con las subidas del otro.
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> A ti no te interesa el oro, solo vienes restregar tus excedentes de flujos vaginales de visillera malfollada por las páginas del foro.
> 
> Tampoco nos interesan las fotos de tu hijo ni de su padre ni lo que comen.



Putin, no seas bobo hombre. ¿No ves que Trax y el otro nos ensucian el hilo en cuanto pueden en cuanto alguien cuelga sus precios de venta?

Ha tardado 2 minutos en postear algo, que no viene a cuento, desde que he publicado mis precios actualizados. Es un vendedor de oro pillado.

Precios actualizados (19-11-2008):

Kruger=690
Maple =690
Filarmonica=700
50 pesos= 780


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Putin, no seas bobo hombre. ¿No ves que Trax y el otro nos ensucian el hilo en cuanto pueden en cuanto alguien cuelga sus precios de venta?
> 
> Ha tardado 2 minutos en postear algo, que no viene a cuento, desde que he publicado mis precios actualizados. Es un vendedor de oro pillado.
> 
> ...



Dime de donde sacas esos precios que se los aplico de fumigador en cuanto asome los cuernos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Dime de donde sacas esos precios que se los aplico de fumigador en cuanto asome los cuernos.



Diabólico PutinReloaded...Le pido a Marlo un carnet de HdP para ti.


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

Sobre las virtudes anticíclicas del oro respecto al dinero fiduciario, no hay mas que ver como se comporta el euro frente al dólar y el euro frente al oro:







&nbsp;&nbsp;






El que tenga oro y dinero en proporciones adecuadas nunca perderá poder adquisitivo, pues sus oscilaciones respectivas se compensan mutuamente.


----------



## TRAX (19 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Diabólico PutinReloaded...Le pido a Marlo un carnet de HdP para ti.



Un vendedor y su troll. No he visto colaboración mas miserable.


----------



## TRAX (19 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Putin, no seas bobo hombre. ¿No ves que Trax y el otro nos ensucian el hilo en cuanto pueden en cuanto alguien cuelga sus precios de venta?



Disculpe Sr. vendedor no sabía que este hilo fuera de su propiedad. ¿Lo tienes comprado o en alquiler?.

Espero que la gente no sea tan estúpida de creer a un vendedor y a un troll que ya ha sido baneado en otra ocasión.

De momento los únicos argumentos pro-oro han sido las tonterias descerebradas de un troll con ganas de llamar la atención. y algunos nicks del mismo troll para apoyar su sarta de sandeces.

Repito: *¿Donde están los beneficios del oro?.*


----------



## TRAX (19 Nov 2008)

Pillao dijo:


> Los tengo a buen recaudo, en espera de convertirlos en más oro... :



Pues a disfrutarlo...

Como aquí no hay argumentos, si no creencias, además de VENDEDORES, y TROLLES sin escrúpulos os deseo que el buen kharma os ofrezca mágicos beneficios.

Abandono este hilo, aburrido de no ver ni un solo argumento coherente. Ya podeis hacer NEGOCIO, sin que nadie OS ENSUCIE vuestro catálogo de precios. Es mas, para ser mas precisos, y que no se os cuele nadie que no este de acuerdo con vuestra *inversión asegurada al 100%* (Al que llamais Troll despectivamente) podriais cambiar el nombre del hilo de Sobre comprar oro. Dudas. a Sobre comprar oro. Catálogo de precios o Quien pone los precios mas bajos.

Mucha suerte con vuestra *INVERSIÓN GARANTIZADA AL 100%*, porque os van a llover ostias como panes.


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pues a disfrutarlo...
> 
> Como aquí no hay argumentos, si no creencias, a.



Maricona, el argumento lo tienes justo encima y te está calentando el culo de lo lindo.


----------



## ismael120 (19 Nov 2008)

Hola a todos, respondan por favor, ustedes que opinan a si es una buena opción invertir en oro...hora viendo el tema de la crisis económica, no sé si será buena idea invertir en oro.


----------



## elias2 (19 Nov 2008)

ismael120 dijo:


> Hola a todos, respondan por favor, ustedes que opinan a si es una buena opción invertir en oro...hora viendo el tema de la crisis económica, no sé si será buena idea invertir en oro.



llevamos hablando meses del tema......PRIMERO LEETE EL HILO ENTERO JODER


----------



## VOTIN (19 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Voy a exponer una estrategia conservadora dirigida a mantener constante el poder adquisitivo de una posición en dinero efectivo (ni ganar ni perder). Queremos salir con nuestro poder adquisitivo intacto tanto de una inflación como de una deflación.
> 
> He abierto un hilo al respecto aquí:
> 
> ...



No se de donde has sacado o elucubrado esa paja mental que has puesto que no la entiende ni tu MADRE.

1º Si quieres estudiar lo que INTENTAS deberias utilizar calculo matricial con N variables,no pensar que por cojones se da el hecho de que cuando varia la moneda de referencia X tiene a su vez que moverse las otras variables osease
puede moverse el valor del oro y los cambios permanecer estables de las monedas.
Utiliza "n" ecuaciones , calculo probabilistico mayor o igual al 95% en la obtencion de resultados,correlacionando ecuaciones con variables (o sea 1
ecuacion por cada nueva variable)
Vamos que te vallas a 5º de economicas a estudiar ECONOMETRIA capullo y no pegues de tus gacetillas chorradas que no
entiendes


----------



## PutinReloaded (19 Nov 2008)

Voy a exponer una estrategia conservadora dirigida a mantener constante el poder adquisitivo de una posición en dinero efectivo (ni ganar ni perder). Queremos salir con nuestro poder adquisitivo intacto tanto de una inflación como de una deflación. 

He abierto un hilo al respecto aquí:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...el-oro-como-seguro-estrategia-de-hedging.html

La estrategia consta de estos tres elementos:

*1. Valor de referencia.* Es la referencia que eligiremos para medir el poder adquisitivo de nuestro dinero.

*2. Valor anticíclico.* Es un valor cuyo poder adquisitivo (en términos de la referencia) varía de forma opuesta al valor del dinero. En este valor invertiremos parte de nuestro "cash".

*3. Ratio.* Proporción de "cash" que invertiremos en el valor anticíclico.​

*Referencia.*

No existe un valor universal contra el cual contrastar el poder adquisitivo del dinero. Dependiendo de la edad, la situación geográfica y los hábitos o necesidades consumistas personales y muchos otros factores, el término "poder adquisitivo" toma un significado muy relativo. Cada uno puede escoger su referencia (o una cesta de elementos), pero en aras de la simplificación en este ejemplo usaré como referencia la moneda de reserva internacional, el dólar.


*Valor anticíclico.*

Desde que el sistema monetario se desacopló del patrón oro, todas las monedas fiduciarias están en competencia directa con el metal (*). Cuando una moneda es fuerte y disciplinada es aceptada de buen grado por sus ventajas y el oro resulta menos atractivo. Por el contrario, si la inflación y la indisciplina monetaria amenazan la moneda, los agentes económicos se refugian en el oro.

Los desplazamientos de valor oro ==> moneda y oro <== moneda siempre se contrarrestan y son complementarios. Como se aprecia en éstas gráficas de precios diarios, el precio del oro (en euros) oscila en dirección opuesta al precio del dólar (también en euros):






&nbsp;&nbsp;





*Ratio.*

Lo que nos interesa es saber qué proporción óptima de nuestra cartera monetaria hay que invertir en oro para contrarrestar los vaivenes de nuestra moneda debidos a la indisciplina monetaria de nuestros bancos y de nuestros gobiernos.

Partimos de una posición en efectivo "cash" C en euros y de una referencia que en este ejemplo será el dólar. El valor total de nuestro oro y nuestro cash debe ser igual a C y mantenerse constante con el paso del tiempo:

_C = O x Po + E x Pe;_​
donde: 
_C_: Poder adquisitivo del efectivo inicial que queremos proteger, en unidades de referencia (dólares),
_O_: kilogramos de oro que hay que comprar,
_Po_: precio de 1Kg de oro en la unidad de referencia (dólar),
_E_: efectivo final que mantendremos,
_Pe_: cambio de 1 euro en la unidad de referencia (dólar).​
El ratio que buscamos vendrá dado por: 

_(C - E) / C ;_​
Para que C se mantenga constante respecto a nuestra referencia se ha de cumplir:

_dC/dD = 0;_ => _O x dPo/dD = - E x dPe/dD;_​
donde: 
_D_: referencia (en este ejemplo será el dólar).​
Esto en cristiano quiere decir, que para que el cambio en poder adquisitivo sea cero, los cambios del oro y de la moneda han de ser iguales y de sentido contrario.

Veamos la variación del oro en dólares:





tomemos como unidad temporal un pico cualquiera: a fecha de hoy y viendo las gráficas, una subida de 900 dólares en el precio de 1 Kg de oro se correlaciona con un cambio de la cotización del euro de (1/0.7925 - 1/0.7825) = -0,016 dólares.

Tenemos: dPo/dD = 900; dPe/dD = -0.016; y nos queda:

_O x 900 = E x 0.016;_ lo que nos da: _*O = E x 0.016 / 900*;_​
Por ejemplo, para proteger una posición de cash de 100.000 euros se necesita adquirir 100.000 x 0.016 / 900 = 1,777 Kilos de oro, o sea 57 onzas.

Dicho de otro modo, al precio actual del euro y del oro se necesitan 1,777 kilos para compensar las variaciones de poder adquisitivo de 100.000 euros. Si partimos de una posición en "cash" inicial de C euros tenemos:

_(1,777/100.000) x Poe x E + E = C;_​donde: 
_Poe_: precio de 1 Kg de oro en euros.​
que significa: el precio del oro del seguro mas el efectivo que nos queda ha de ser igual al efectivo que teníamos (precio siempre en términos de nuestra referencia).

De aqui se puede calcular la proporción de dinero a invertir en oro como sigue:

*Ratio: *_(C - E) / C = 1 - 100.000 / (100.000 + 1,777 x Poe); _​
Con el oro 18.823 euros sustituimos y calculamos: Ratio = 1 - 100.000 / (100.000 + 1,777 x 18.823) = 0.2506 .

Conclusión: Al precio actual del oro *la proporción (el ratio) de oro a tener en tu cartera tiene que ser del 25 %.*

_(*) Exceptuando el dólar cuyo uso y aceptación son consecuencia en mayor o menor grado de la intimidación militar ejercida por EEUU. Con dicho poder en entredicho actualmente la proposición quizás ya sea válida también para esta moneda._


----------



## VOTIN (19 Nov 2008)

Nene ,borra el post anterior que se van a reir de ti en la escuela de PETETE


----------



## PutinReloaded (20 Nov 2008)

*China PBOC Mulls Raising Gold Reserve By 4,000 Tons - Report*

Se pasarán por el COMEX a llevárselo en una noche? 

*China to increase gold reserves to diversify risks*: Report- International Business-News-The Economic Times


----------



## VOTIN (20 Nov 2008)

CHINA es ya el primer productor de ORO del mundo ,por encima de SUDAFRICA
para cubrir sus 4000 tn,con 10 años produciendo podria cubrir sus reservas( o 15,segun
evolucion produccion)
Normalmente los bancos centrales guardan una proporcion del 20% de sus reservas de divisas en oro,en CHINA no llegaran ni al 1%
equiparacion financiera con la occidental para cubrirse en divisas+oro en proporciones similares a occidente


----------



## VOTIN (20 Nov 2008)

Quiere China multiplicar por siete sus reservas de oro
China, que actualmente posee 600 toneladas del metal precioso, quiere elevar esta cantidad a cuatro mil toneladas, publicó hoy el periódico local Guangzhou Daily.

Mié, 19/11/2008 - 03:22
Pekín.– El Banco Central de China pretende multiplicar por siete sus reservas de oro con el objetivo de reducir riesgos, ya que el país asiático dispone de las mayores reservas de divisas del planeta, indicó hoy la prensa china.

China, que actualmente posee 600 toneladas del metal precioso, quiere elevar esta cantidad a cuatro mil toneladas, publicó hoy el periódico local Guangzhou Daily.

El gigante asiático dispone de casi dos billones de dólares en reservas de divisas y es el principal poseedor de bonos del Tesoro estadunidense, con una inversión de 585 mil millones de dólares.


----------



## PutinReloaded (20 Nov 2008)

*CNN: Demand For Gold Hits A Record Even As Institutions Head For Exits*

*Are Oil-Rich Sheiks Being Scared Into Gold? - HoweStreet.com*

*Surprising Call for Return to the Gold Standard *

*US Explosive Money Supply Growth Bullish for Gold :: The Market Oracle *


----------



## VOTIN (20 Nov 2008)

En definitiva EL ORO baja de PRECIO a corto PLAZO
pero seguira un INCREMENTO a medio PLAZO
MORALEJA
COMPRA en FEBRERO 2009
VENDE en 2010 o 2011


----------



## ee5348z (20 Nov 2008)

Traere 1 oz Plata Pura Paple Leaf canadienses 2008,
el precio es 13€ c/u, si alguién esta interesado un email a:
ee5349z@yahoo.es o un MP.

No hay pedido minimo. El comprador solicita la forma de envío o coge la estandar que nosotros proporcionamos.

Valido hasta agotar existencias.

Marta


----------



## segundaresidencia (20 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> MORALEJA
> COMPRA en FEBRERO 2009
> VENDE en 2010 o 2011



¿entonces dejaras de joder el foro en febrero???
hay cosas que dices que son curiosas,pero cuando vienes a joder el hilo,no mola leerte


----------



## Pacome (20 Nov 2008)

*Cotización monedas de oro 20-11-2008*

Adjunto tabla con precios actualizados de las principales monedas de inversión.

Un saludo


----------



## ducale (20 Nov 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola
tengo Krugerrands y Maples - oro 1 oz....730 € en Barcelona
saludos


----------



## PutinReloaded (20 Nov 2008)

Bajan bolsas, bajan materias primas... pero *sube el oro* 

Todavía hay quienes creen que el oro es solo una "commodity" mas, aunque para ello se tengan que dar de hostias con la realidad. El oro es *anticíclico* porque es en última instancia el dinero por excelencia.


----------



## rosonero (20 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Adjunto tabla con precios actualizados de las principales monedas de inversión.
> 
> Un saludo



Pacome, hazle un sitio en tu tabla a este precio bomba de Anlagegold:

Un dolar de oro australiano 2009 de una onza 999,9/1000, 629 euros : 

Por debajo del precio de Munters (Bélgica) para el Kruger, maple, eagle y el mismo nugget que están a 645€, ¿alguien ve el truco? ¿Es porque la moneda es nueva de 2009? ::

1 oz Nugget 100 Dollar Gold Känguruh 2009, EUR 629.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de


----------



## Señor Morales (20 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pacome, hazle un sitio en tu tabla a este precio bomba de Anlagegold:
> 
> Un dolar de oro australiano 2009 de una onza 999,9/1000, 629 euros :
> 
> ...



muy buen precio, soy cliente de ambas compañias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> P
> Por debajo del precio de Munters (Bélgica) para el Kruger, maple, eagle y el mismo nugget que están a 645€, ¿alguien ve el truco? ¿Es porque la moneda es nueva de 2009? ::



No. Es porque las monedas más internacionales y conocidas llevan un premium. Cuando uno compra un Kruger no está pagando sólo el metal. También paga la "marca" Kruger que permite comprar y venderlo en cualquier lugar del mundo. Es lo mismo con los lingotes. Los acuñados por "pepito de los palotes" son más difíciles de vender que los "credit suisse" por ejemplo. 

Por esa razón es por lo que lo primero que escasea son los Krugers y demás monedas conocidas. Y por cierto, en Munsters el martes no tenían más que napoleones, union latina y pequeños lingotes. No teniendo existencias los precios son un tanto "ficticios".


En todo caso para comprar metal 629 es un precio muy bueno considerando que el spot está ahora cerca de 600.


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (20 Nov 2008)

Señor Morales dijo:


> muy buen precio, soy cliente de ambas compañias.



Pues o es un fallo de la web pero en la seccion que venden lotes,el lote de 100 kanguros sale a 665 euros la pieza...
100er Investmentpaket Känguruh 1 oz Gold 2009, EUR 66500.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Por cierto Sr Morales iluminenos con la forma de hacer el pedido,por que no tiene version en Ingles y yo de Aleman ni papa.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2008)

Detalles	
Tema: 22223
Artículo categoría: Monedas de oro
Peso en gramos: 9999.999
Sueldo de oro: 99999/100000
Usted tiene preguntas acerca del artículo?
Por favor, introduzca su dirección de correo electrónico y pregunta en los siguientes ámbitos y, a continuación, haga clic en Aceptar. 
Su dirección de correo electrónico:

Su pregunta:	
99.999,00 gramos de oro, Diámetro: 53 cm, espesor: unos 3 cm.





Le podeis decir a PUTIN que me traiga esta moneda??







no,no ......ya cuando la traiga la pago,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Pacome (21 Nov 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> Pacome, hazle un sitio en tu tabla a este precio bomba de Anlagegold:
> 
> Un dolar de oro australiano 2009 de una onza 999,9/1000, 629 euros :
> 
> Por debajo del precio de Munters (Bélgica) para el Kruger, maple, eagle y el mismo nugget que están a 645€, ¿alguien ve el truco? ¿Es porque la moneda es nueva de 2009?



Increible : : :, desde luego que le haré un sitio. Gracias.


.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Increible : : :, desde luego que le haré un sitio. Gracias.
> 
> 
> .



Hazle tambien un sitio a las monedas de a 100 kg que venden en esta web
para estas navidades y a ver si entre todos hacemos una porra y encargamos
una ,la metemos en el roscon de REYES , Y AL QUE LE TOQUE LE HA TOCAO


----------



## tiogilito888 (21 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hazle tambien un sitio a las monedas de a 100 kg que venden en esta web
> para estas navidades y a ver si entre todos hacemos una porra y encargamos
> una ,la metemos en el roscon de REYES , Y AL QUE LE TOQUE LE HA TOCAO



Joder, Votin. Un puto comentario ingenioso...¿te visitaron las musas?. ¿Te llegó la inspiración divina?...


----------



## Señor Morales (21 Nov 2008)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pues o es un fallo de la web pero en la seccion que venden lotes,el lote de 100 kanguros sale a 665 euros la pieza...
> 100er Investmentpaket Känguruh 1 oz Gold 2009, EUR 66500.00 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de
> 
> Por cierto Sr Morales iluminenos con la forma de hacer el pedido,por que no tiene version en Ingles y yo de Aleman ni papa.



tampoco se aleman, pero es bastante intuitivo y use un traductor online. Si mal no recuerdo, se hace el pedido, y luego recibe un email con los datos bancarios, usted hace la trasferencia y recibe el pedido por correo diez dias mas tarde. Tambien les puede llamar, tienen un telefono gratuito que solo funciona en Deutschland, asi que use el otro telefono. Pregunte por alguien que hable ingles en ingles (incluso los alemanes que no hablan ingles entienden "do you speak english?"


----------



## Pacome (21 Nov 2008)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Por cierto Sr Morales iluminenos con la forma de hacer el pedido,por que no tiene version en Ingles y yo de Aleman ni papa.



Los del hilo de monedas de plata nos aventajan, ya tienen experiencia en hacer pedidos a anlagegold24.de. Hay varias experiencias, algunas buenas  y alguna con paquetes abiertos:, al parecer por correos, pero sin que faltara nada.

La verdad es que este hilo es muy interesante por las experiencis previas. Tipo de envío-paquete, coste, seguro....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-1325-euros-7-iva-incluido-3.html#post1170034


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Joder, Votin. Un puto comentario ingenioso...¿te visitaron las musas?. ¿Te llegó la inspiración divina?...



Hombre,aveces dejo el papel de TORQUEMADA ,flagelador de HEREJES......y dejo descansar el LATIGO JUSTICIERO para tomar un descanso.......pero
estare atento para ver quien se aparta de la doctrina del BCE y reconducir a
aquellos seducidos por EL AMARILLO COLOR al redil de las ovejas de la SANTA
IGLESIA DEL BCE unidos en su fe del billete papirico universal


----------



## Pacome (21 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Hazle tambien un sitio a las monedas de a 100 kg que venden en esta web
> para estas navidades y a ver si entre todos hacemos una porra y encargamos
> una ,la metemos en el roscon de REYES , Y AL QUE LE TOQUE LE HA TOCAO



Lo siento, ya me he pedido 4, y me han dicho que sólo les quedaban 3, con la ilusión que me hacía hacerme un collar como mister A. En fin, me haré una pulserita.


----------



## VOTIN (21 Nov 2008)

La plata pienso que esta cocinada en su punto y puede ser dificil que baje mas
EL oro,se supone que despues de las navidades debe bajar,que si regalos por aqui
que si hollas por aca.......los joyeros si no venden ahora ,que se olviden para despues 
de navidades y la demanda debe caer ¿ si o no?
.......................entonces podre comprarme la MONEDA REY,,,,,,,LA GORDA DE 1OO MEGATONES y YO VOTIN,empezare el IMPERIO EN EL FORO CON EL NOMBRE DE VOTIN I ........................


----------



## jaws (21 Nov 2008)

hola

estoy en londres estos dias y me gustar'ia saber si aqui hay algun comercio al que acercarme que tenga buenos precios y barras para preguntar.

saludotes!


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (21 Nov 2008)

jaws dijo:


> hola
> 
> estoy en londres estos dias y me gustar'ia saber si aqui hay algun comercio al que acercarme que tenga buenos precios y barras para preguntar.
> 
> saludotes!



Barras... Alguna barra americana en el Soho te puedo recomendar.


----------



## elnuevo (21 Nov 2008)

jaws dijo:


> hola
> 
> estoy en londres estos dias y me gustar'ia saber si aqui hay algun comercio al que acercarme que tenga buenos precios y barras para preguntar.
> 
> saludotes!



Prueba con la dirección que viene en esta web
Contact Us - Buy Sell Gold Silver Bullion Coins Bars UK
No tengo ni idea de cómo serán los precios, porque no los ponen en la página web, pero estaría bien que nos comentases, por si otros foreros nos animamos a pasar por esa tienda cuando vayamos a Londres.


----------



## auropata (21 Nov 2008)

*Gold is skyrocketing*

Gold is Skyrocketing!!!!

Pues eso que hoy esta subiendo como un campeón, y eso me parece muy rarito teniedo en cuenta la teoría generalizada de la deflación. Si alguien tiene alguna idea al respecto que la comparta.

¿Acaso unos pocos privilegiados saben que el Comex va a petar con los Take Delivery de diciembre?

¿Acaso unos pocos privilegiados saben que se va a anunciar una impresión coordinada de billetes en usa y Europa?

¿Acaso M.A. Barracus del Equipo A ha decidido hacerse un nuevo juego de collares? 

Se admiten apuestas


----------



## PutinReloaded (21 Nov 2008)

auropata dijo:


> ¿Acaso unos pocos privilegiados saben que el Comex va a petar con los Take Delivery de diciembre?



Por ahi van los tiros. Se acabó el vender futuros baratos respaldados por humo, ahora los compradores exigen metálico y el efecto va a ser brutal. 

El mercado físico va a ser el que marque los precios de ahora en adelante, como veníamos anunciando desde hace un mes.


----------



## PutinRetarded (22 Nov 2008)

¡Comprad todo el oro que podáis mientras aún vendan algo, que antes de fin de año estará a más de 2000 $ y ya no podréis!


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Nov 2008)

PutinRetarded dijo:


> ¡Comprad todo el oro que podáis mientras aún vendan algo, que antes de fin de año estará a más de 2000 $ y ya no podréis!



Gracias por el consejo.

Pero ya que los das, acepta de buen grado recibirlos.

Mira, acude raudo y veloz al psiquiatra más prestigioso de la zona donde residas...porque mira que te hace falta.

¡Qué obsesión tienes con Putinreloaded, que hasta le copias los avatares!.

Si no fuera porque nos preocupa tu salud, hasta nos haría gracia y todo a algunos foreros.

Cuídate mucho. Te hace falta.


----------



## tonibar (22 Nov 2008)

elnuevo dijo:


> Prueba con la dirección que viene en esta web
> Contact Us - Buy Sell Gold Silver Bullion Coins Bars UK
> No tengo ni idea de cómo serán los precios, porque no los ponen en la página web, pero estaría bien que nos comentases, por si otros foreros nos animamos a pasar por esa tienda cuando vayamos a Londres.



gracias, la libra esta baratita, tal vez sea una buena opci'on pasarse por London. Tengo previsto ir a visitar a una amiga, me pasare para informar


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Bajan bolsas, bajan materias primas... pero *sube el oro*
> 
> Todavía hay quienes creen que el oro es solo una "commodity" mas, aunque para ello se tengan que dar de hostias con la realidad. El oro es *anticíclico* porque es en última instancia el dinero por excelencia.



Una notilla

El maximo precio que puede alcanzar el oro YA ESTA ESTUDIADO y es
el que su produccion artificial (gasto de energia) sea menor que su PRECIO en
el mercado,si alguno esta interesado puedo preguntarlo


----------



## VOTIN (22 Nov 2008)

Átomos de oro filmados con un nanosistema de formación de imágenes en tiempo real.

se puece ver la informacion en el siguiente enlace
NCHREM - Movie - Audis location injection


----------



## zipote_ca (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Una notilla
> 
> El maximo precio que puede alcanzar el oro YA ESTA ESTUDIADO y es
> el que su produccion artificial (gasto de energia) sea menor que su PRECIO en
> el mercado,si alguno esta interesado puedo preguntarlo



¿Cuanto cuesta hacer un gramo de oro artificial?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta hacer un gramo de oro artificial?



Como es bien sabido el oro artificial NO EXISTE. Es una de las razones de su valor. Es un elemento pesado de la tabla periódica. La única posibilidad sería obtenerlo por decaida de algún elemento radioactivo, algo inviable.

Te aconsejo que metas a Votin, Trax, PutinRetarded, y otros multinicks del mismo idiota manipulador, en tu lista de ignorados. Veo su mensaje gracias a tu quote. Evidentemente está aún en la época de los alquimistas de oro.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como es bien sabido el oro artificial NO EXISTE. Es una de las razones de su valor. Es un elemento pesado de la tabla periódica. La única posibilidad sería obtenerlo por decaida de algún elemento radioactivo, algo inviable.
> 
> Te aconsejo que metas a Votin, Trax, PutinRetarded, y otros multinicks del mismo idiota manipulador, en tu lista de ignorados. Veo su mensaje gracias a tu quote. Evidentemente está aún en la época de los alquimistas de oro.



Como es bien sabida tu ignorancia es contagiosa,¿porque piensas que se pueden fabricar diamantes y oro no?

Date una vuelta por el CERN y busca algun articulo al respecto.
En la actualidad se puede obtener ORO por quimica y atraves de los aceleradores de particulas,ambos sistemas producen ORO ,pero a unos precios
en los que no existe rentabilidad.
El problema es que hay mucho abuelete en el foro y dejaron de estudiar hace
algunas decadas y solo leen lo que les interesa(sus gacetillas)
Por otra parte ,tb se esta utilizando nanoparticulas de oro en procedimientos de cosmeticas


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Como es bien sabida tu ignorancia es contagiosa,¿porque piensas que se pueden fabricar diamantes y oro no?
> 
> Date una vuelta por el CERN y busca algun articulo al respecto.
> En la actualidad se puede obtener ORO por quimica y atraves de los aceleradores de particulas,ambos sistemas producen ORO ,pero a unos precios
> ...



Un negocio redondo: Invertir lo que valen varias onzas de oro para obtener 1 gramo de oro artificial. ¿Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes?

Es usted un genio, sr.Votin!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

zipote_ca dijo:


> ¿Cuanto cuesta hacer un gramo de oro artificial?




Evidentemente mas de 20 €/GR ,el problema de la produccion es la enorme 
energia que se consume .
En una conversacion con un astrofisico de calar alto salio el tema ,es cuestion
de rentabilidad,la tecnologia ya esta.........bastaria encontrar fuentes energeticas baratas tipo fusion nuclear,claro esto daria un vuelco a la historia
de la humanidad en todos los aspectos.......................


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Un negocio redondo: Invertir lo que valen varias onzas de oro para obtener 1 gramo de oro artificial. ¿Cómo no se nos había ocurrido antes?
> 
> Es usted un genio, sr.Votin!



Ah,pero tu sabias algo de esto?o es que te has sacado el dedo de la nariz y
en vez de mocos te ha salido esta idea?

La inversion tecnologica YA ESTA

La maquina YA ESTA

Solo hay que pagar el costo energetico y estudiar la rentabilidad.
no se el costo energetico en la actualidad,pero es funcion de que existan
energias mas baratas o de que el oro valga mas


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ah,pero tu sabias algo de esto?o es que te has sacado el dedo de la nariz y
> en vez de mocos te ha salido esta idea?
> 
> La inversion tecnologica YA ESTA
> ...



Ah, bueno... Si el problema es solo ese, encontrar energías más baratas, eso está chupao. Qué tontos hemos sido! Voy ahora mismo a tirar mi lingote de 500 gramos por el retrete, no lo quiero ni de pisapapeles.
Gracias a su mente privilegiada en un par de años vamos a poner fábricas de oro y a venderlo en cucuruchos como las palomitas. 
Gracias por iluminarnos con su sabiduría.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Ah, bueno... Si el problema es solo ese, encontrar energías más baratas, eso está chupao. Qué tontos hemos sido! Voy ahora mismo a tirar mi lingote de 500 gramos por el retrete, no lo quiero ni de pisapapeles.
> Gracias a su mente privilegiada en un par de años vamos a poner fábricas de oro y a venderlo en cucuruchos como las palomitas.
> Gracias por iluminarnos con su sabiduría.



TODO LLEGA 

TODO LLEGA ABUELO

Quizas antes de lo que te esperas............................
La produccion de energia a base de HIDROGENO(obtenido del agua) .................YA ESTA

La maquina que ESTA intentando encontrar la ANTIMATERIA...........en estudio,parada hasta marzo del año que viene......

Quizas tu no lo veas,pero lo mismo tus nietos juegan con tu lingote a las casitas en un futuro y celebran la gran herencia del abuelo del siglo xx y
de los bonitos que eran sus juguetes

Para que servia el telefono,el cine ......internet....un simple juego de snobs
""""donde se ponga mi carro con mi mula......""" verdad abuelo

Ademas PUTINRELOADED seria feliz ABRIA tanto ORO en el MUNDO,que podriamos volver al PATRON ORO,y si no pues se FABRICA


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

Puesto que el oro es una reliquia bárbara con el mismo valor intrínseco que el latón - incluso menos - VOTIN propone a los gobiernos del mundo dedicar un año del PIB mundial a la producción de 1 microgramo de oro artificial que se implantará en su micropene y demostrará así que el oro, como su persona. es una puta mierda.

P.S: Tengo ignorado al insulso de VOTIN pero "gracias" a los cabrones que le hacéis QUOTE me veo obligado a leer sus cagarrutas. A ver si os controláis un poco, joder!


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

putinreloaded dijo:


> puesto Que El Oro Es Una Reliquia Bárbara Con El Mismo Valor Intrínseco Que El Latón - Incluso Menos - Votin Propone A Los Gobiernos Del Mundo Dedicar Un Año Del Pib Mundial A La Producción De 1 Microgramo De Oro Artificial Que Se Implantará En Su Micropene Y Demostrará Así Que El Oro, Como Su Persona. Es Una Puta Mierda.
> 
> P.s: Tengo Ignorado Al Insulso De Votin Pero "gracias" A Los Cabrones Que Le Hacéis Quote Me Veo Obligado A Leer Sus Cagarrutas. A Ver Si Os Controláis Un Poco, Joder!



Te Ha Picao Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Lo De La Fabrica De Oro!!!!!!!!!!

Ya Veras Cuando Usen Tu Ladrillos De Oro Para Hacer Llaveros :d

y consoladores para MONOS,,,,,eso si , solo monos rusos y no judios


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te Ha Picao Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Lo De La Fabrica De Oro!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya Veras Cuando Usen Tu Ladrillos De Oro Para Hacer Llaveros :d
> 
> y consoladores para MONOS,,,,,eso si , solo monos rusos y no judios



hola votin asqueroso comemierda, como distorsionas la realidad,se puede hacer oro partiendo del mercurio,pero eso hace mas de 50 años que se sabe, y no han llegado a hacer unos gramos en 50 años, los rendimientos no son ni de gramos, son MOLECULAS, es IMPOSIBLE que se pudiese sustituir el oro ,por uno fabricado por el hombre ,pero por una vez dire que es cierto en parte lo que dices


----------



## fros (23 Nov 2008)

Si a alguien le interesa conozco a un tío que vende una mina de oro en la República Sudafricana.

Con los papeles en regla, no es una trola.


Vale, la mina está agotada hace tiempo, pero nunca se sabe, para estar aquí aporreando teclas, pillamos una cuadrilla unas palas y nos entretenemos cavando.:

Saludos.


----------



## hijodeputa (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te Ha Picao Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Eh!!!! Lo De La Fabrica De Oro!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ya Veras Cuando Usen Tu Ladrillos De Oro Para Hacer Llaveros :d
> 
> y consoladores para MONOS,,,,,eso si , solo monos rusos y no judios



Eres más tonto que un bocado en la polla. Sin acritud picha, sin acritud.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Se agradece que quoteéis al asno Votín. Sus rebuznos son épicos y estoy pensando en quitarle de mi lista de ignorados para no perdérmelos.



VOTIN dijo:


> Como es bien sabida tu ignorancia es contagiosa*,¿porque piensas que se pueden fabricar diamantes y oro no?*



Pues resulta que los diamantes son Carbono (Símbolo C), algo que es de lo más abundante en la naturaleza. Ello no significa que los diamantes artificiales tengan las misma propriedades que los naturales. Creia que esto lo sabían los niños de segundaria. También saben que se escribe "¿Por qué...?". Es difícil encontrar tantos rebuznos juntos en una sola frase.




VOTIN dijo:


> Date una vuelta por el CERN y busca algun articulo al respecto.
> En la actualidad *se puede obtener ORO por quimica *y atraves de los aceleradores de particulas,ambos sistemas producen ORO ,pero a unos precios
> en los que no existe rentabilidad.
> El problema es que hay mucho abuelete en el foro y dejaron de estudiar hace
> ...



Las reacciones químicas no transforman los núcleos atómicos. Sólo recombinan los átomos en otras moléculas, y a lo sumo arrancán algún electrón (ionización). Eso también lo saben en primero de la ESO.

Por ello son necesarias reacciones nucleares para cambiar los núcleos. Puesto que la fusión de átomos grandes es algo irrealizable, la única manera de conseguir oro sería romper átomos más grandes (y mucho más costosos) para obtener oro. Es ciertamente posible fabricar así algunos átomos, pero inviable el producir un sólo gramo. Sería infinitamente más fácil y productivo explorar las capas profundas en busca de vetas auríferas.


VOTIN, además de ser un manipulador de poco pelo, no tiene ni idea de lo que escribe.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

Votin nos llama abuelos pero él va de alquimista, vive aun en la Edad Media.
La Edad Media, como se sabe, fue una época de oscuridad, superstición y mucha, mucha ignorancia.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

fros dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa conozco a un tío que vende una mina de oro en la República Sudafricana.
> 
> Con los papeles en regla, no es una trola.
> 
> ...



Eso es una buena idea,podemos comprar la mina tu y yo ,y como a los
burros ya los tenemos,(el putin,monter,segunda,etc)nos forraremos ahorrando
en pata de OBRA,...........................
esos con unos pocos latigazos y algo de alfalfa comen al dia.......................

cuando terminemos de sacar todo el oro podemos ademas venderlos a una feria de atracciones,,,,,,tendremos a los negros contentos(que ahora se lleva,con el OBAMA)y ademas sacamos unas pelas


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se agradece que quoteéis al asno Votín. Sus rebuznos son épicos y estoy pensando en quitarle de mi lista de ignorados para no perdérmelos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira para irte a leer a la wipi y luego pasar por listo mejor te estas quieto
y te callas la boca
MIRA ESTO BURRUS
Analisis por Microquimica de Oro producido por transmutacion


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

hijodeputa dijo:


> Eres más tonto que un bocado en la polla. Sin acritud picha, sin acritud.



El unico tonto aqui eres tu ,que lo eres mas que caerse patras y partirse la picha.Con acritud nene,con mucha acritud
Repasate algun comic de tus nietos de fisica.....................


----------



## fros (23 Nov 2008)

Bien, lo que voy a poner para el que no lo haya leído o oído parece una burrada, pero se empiezan a hacer diamantes a partir de las cenizas de los muertos.

Lo dejo aquí por si alguno se quiere pensar eso de acabar siendo diamante y estar en la sortija de una mujer o tocando una teta en un collar con otros amiguitos muertos.

*Una funeraria ofrece convertir en diamantes las cenizas de los difuntos *

El precio de la gema, a partir de 3.700 euros, depende del tamaño, la talla y los quilates 

Si siempre ha sido una joya, ahora podrá seguir siéndolo. Para la eternidad. Y será un diamante, pero no un diamante convencional, sino uno elaborado a partir de las cenizas de esa persona amada fallecida cuyos seres queridos quieren sentir muy cerca. Tal y como rezaba aquel eslogan publicitario, ‘‘un diamante es para siempre’’.

Y es que los servicios funerarios avanzan, cambian y ofrecen posibilidades que van más allá de la incineración o del enterramiento. No hace falta irse lejos para encontrar un servicio que muchos consideran una bella alternativa, y otros una extravagancia. Tanatorio Bizkaia ofrece a sus clientes la posibilidad de transformar las cenizas de un ser querido fallecido en un diamante. Un diamante entero y verdadero, con sus quilates y todo, que luego podrá engarzarse en un anillo o un colgante que permitan llevar los restos de la persona amada en contacto con la piel, muy cerca del corazón... 

Paco Uribelarrea es director gerente de este tanatorio, y explica que dada la complejidad del proceso químico que supone esta transformación, no es una labor que lleven a cabo en el propio tanatorio, sino que trabajan con Algordanza, una empresa que nació en el año 2004, que tiene presencia en varios países y que está asentada en Suiza. Es en laboratorios de este país donde se obtiene el diamante.

El tratamiento que se hace de cada caso es absolutamente personalizado y arranca en el propio tanatorio vizcaino, donde se les informa a los clientes de esta posibilidad. Una vez que la familia se decide a llevarlo a cabo, personal de Algordanza en el Estado viaja desde Barcelona para encontrarse con ellos, explicarles todo el proceso con detalle y llevarse personalmente las cenizas, que posteriormente viajarán a Suiza. La entrega de la joya obtenida también es personal, en mano.

«La empresa ofrece numerosos certificados y garantías que dejan claro que el diamante que te entregan son realmente las cenizas que has mandado», explica Uribelarrea. «Hacen mucho hincapié en eso. Es importante que todo sea creíble, que no haya dudas».

Estos diamantes se crean a partir del carbono extraído de una parte de los restos físicos de una persona. La empresa ofrece un análisis químico con la lectura de los elementos químicos presentes en el carbono extraído, que sirve como garantía de origen. Uribelarrea explica que a través de análisis previos se verifica que esos restos van a permitir la transformación. «Si no son aptos, si ven que no va a salir bien, informan a la familia y el coste es cero. Si ven que es posible, se inicia el proceso», afirma. Durante toda la transformación, la empresa se mantiene en contacto con la familia y le informa de su transcurso. Además, estos diamantes, una vez concluidos son certificados por el Instituto Gemológico Suizo.

Exclusivo y de color único

Cada diamante que se obtiene es único. La exclusividad aquí está más que garantizada por que las características de la piedra van a estar determinadas por la presencia de boro, un elemento químico, en el organismo de la persona de quien proviene. Así, el color de la piedra será «el que salga», aunque habitualmente tiende a ser azulado. Lo que el cliente sí que puede elegir el número de quilates, la talla y el tamaño de la gema. Al más puro estilo Tiffany’s. Eso será lo que determine el precio de la pieza. A partir de 3.700 euros, una de estas joyas irrepetibles puede ser suya.

Tanto desde Tanatorio Bizkaia como desde Algordanza destacan la importancia de un tratamiento digno y respetuoso de estas cenizas. «Esto no es un reloj. Son restos humanos y deben tener un tratamiento especial» afirma Uribelarrea.

En nuestro entorno esta alternativa se va introduciendo de manera discreta, poco a poco, quizá por desconocimiento, o quizá porque estos son terrenos que en nuestra cultura pisamos con cautela. De momento, Tanatorio Bizkaia ha realizado un único servicio, aunque ha atendido varias consultas de gente interesada. Uribelarrea considera que acabará cuajando. «Creo que resultará, porque aquí se han llevado mucho las chapitas con la imagen grabada de una persona querida fallecida. Este procedimiento cuesta más dinero por la tecnología que se utiliza etc... Pero el valor simbólico es muy grande».

Según afirma una de las representantes de Algordanza en el Estado, Yasmine de la Vega, «éste es un proceso en el que es necesaria mucha sensibilidad, porque mueve sentimientos y los familiares ponen mucha ilusión por tocar de nuevo la esencia del ser querido». 

Puede que esta posibilidad despierte polémica o discrepancias de tipo ético. Pero realmente, no deja de ser un último intento poético, y quizá desesperado de aferrarse a este mundo reencarnado en piedra preciosa. 

Una funeraria ofrece convertir en diamantes las cenizas de los difuntos DEIA


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Votin nos llama abuelos pero él va de alquimista, vive aun en la Edad Media.
> La Edad Media, como se sabe, fue una época de oscuridad, superstición y mucha, mucha ignorancia.



¿Te refieres a la baja o a la alta edad media?¿o quizas a las medias de tu mujer?que son las unicas medias que conoces.

Si tu nisiquiera te has pasado por la pagina del CERN ,bueno ya se que esta en ingles y no ENTENDES,.....pero por lo menos haz como el MONSTER y copia
algo de ALQUIMIA de la wipi ,lopegas y quedas como un chico listo
[


> , mucha,mucha ignorancia.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a la baja o a la alta edad media?¿o quizas a las medias de tu mujer?que son las unicas medias que conoces.
> 
> Si tu nisiquiera te has pasado por la pagina del CERN ,bueno ya se que esta en ingles y no ENTENDES,.....pero por lo menos haz como el MONSTER y copia
> algo de ALQUIMIA de la wipi ,lopegas y quedas como un chico listo
> [



Lo dicho: En la Edad Media.
Aunque ud. tampoco hubiera sobevivido allí ya que a los tontos del pueblo los quemaban en la hoguera por endemoniados.


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

ORO = Tirar el dinero


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> ORO = Tirar el dinero



Le rectifico:

Tirar el oro=tirar el dinero.

Ya que el oro es el dinero por antonomasia. El auténtico dinero. Por supuesto las estampitas son para los tontos, ya que los inteligentes acaban acumulando el oro.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

En fin en este link se puede ver algo mas ,pero no se si sera algun majara o no Transmutaciones Nucleares


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tu nisiquiera te has pasado por la pagina del CERN ,bueno ya se que esta en ingles y no ENTENDES,.....pero por lo menos haz como el MONSTER y copia
> algo de ALQUIMIA de la wipi ,lopegas y quedas como un chico listo



Pero tu no eres bobo, eres idiota perdido. Los links que has puesto es de un tío que pretende transmutar el hierro en oro.  Que el web se llame CapCanaveral no quiere decir que sea del CERN o de la NASA 

Seguro que si funcionase lo primero que harías es ponerlo en internet ¿verdad?

Venga, zopenco, estudia algo de química y física. Hay que ser idiota para creerse esas cosas. 


Además no está en inglés. C'est du français, conard. Tu n'est même pas capable de distinguer l'un de l'autre. In my country they will call you a deeply retarded sucker.


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Le rectifico:
> 
> Tirar el oro=tirar el dinero.
> 
> Ya que el oro es el dinero por antonomasia. El auténtico dinero. Por supuesto las estampitas son para los tontos, ya que los inteligentes acaban acumulando el oro.



El oro no es dinero, es una _commodity_ de alta liquidez, pero nada más. Como medio de intercambio habitual es pésimo por sus brutales fluctuaciones, por su alta volatilidad. Como inversión a largo plazo, es una mierda pinchada en un palo, puesto que no ofrece ningún tipo de rentabilidad real: ES RIQUEZA QUE NO TRABAJA.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> El oro no es dinero, es una _commodity_ de alta liquidez, pero nada más. Como medio de intercambio habitual es pésimo por sus brutales fluctuaciones, por su alta volatilidad. Como inversión a largo plazo, es una mierda pinchada en un palo, puesto que no ofrece ningún tipo de rentabilidad real: ES RIQUEZA QUE NO TRABAJA.



Nada, nada, tú a regar tus arbolitos. 

Cuando venga un canalla y te tiré una colilla ya vendré a comprarte tu terruño chamuscado por medio napoleón.

El objetivo del oro no es producir rentabilidad (que manía tienen algunos) es tener un seguro practicamente indestructible. En los tiempos que corren lo importante no va a ser tener rentabilidad, sinó no tener pérdidas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> El oro no es dinero, es una _commodity_ de alta liquidez, pero nada más. Como medio de intercambio habitual es pésimo por sus brutales fluctuaciones, por su alta volatilidad. Como inversión a largo plazo, es una mierda pinchada en un palo, puesto que no ofrece ningún tipo de rentabilidad real: ES RIQUEZA QUE NO TRABAJA.



Me has convencido: voy a vender mis metales preciosos e invertir en bolsa:

En energéticas: ENRON, no sigo la bolsa pero me dijeron que la comprara, yq que es la mayor eléctrica del mundo. Siempre irá para arriba.

En comunicaciones: WORLDCOM, me han dicho que son muy serios.

En bancos: LEHMAN BROTHERS, es el cuarto banco de Wall Street con 158 años de historia, nunca caerá...es imposible.

En automoción: GENERAL MOTORS, la que fue la mayor empresa del mundo por facturación, no creo que una acción pueda caer el 95 %...sería de imbéciles creer algo así.

Esto si que son inversiones a largo plazo de puta madre...

*Ay, estos enfermos de las estampitas...nunca aprenderán. *


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> El oro no es dinero, es una _commodity_ de alta liquidez, pero nada más. Como medio de intercambio habitual es pésimo por sus brutales fluctuaciones, por su alta volatilidad. Como inversión a largo plazo, es una mierda pinchada en un palo, puesto que no ofrece ningún tipo de rentabilidad real: ES RIQUEZA QUE NO TRABAJA.



Confundes dinero con deuda, como es lo habitual en ti. Cuando fluctúa la deuda crees que fluctúa el oro y no es así. La deuda COMPITE con el oro, y solo le aventaja si el deudor es muy diciplinado. *Es por tanto esta disciplina del deudor lo que fluctúa*, pues el oro no precisa de disciplina alguna para justificar su valor.

El oro es más que una materia prima porque las supera a todas en versatilidad al ser la única capaz de ser aceptada a cambio de cualquier otro producto o servicio. *Cualquier otra materia prima presenta el problema del trueque*, es decir, si no necesitas mis gallinas no me las cambias por tus atunes porque lo que quieres es pan, así que me veo obligado a buscar un panadero que necesite gallinas antes de poder comer atún. 

Este proceso de trueque libre fue lo que acabó descubriendo el oro como DINERO, definiendo éste como medio de intercambio capaz de ser aceptado a cambio de cualquier otro producto. Este descubrimiento es muy potente, porque ha sido espontáneo y evolutivo, no impuesto por la voluntad de ningún gobernante caprichoso, como es el caso del dinero fiduciario cuya superioridad defiendes. El valor del oro depende de TODO EL MERCADO y no de la credibilidad o coacción de un grupúsculo de individuos, *poderosos hoy y despreciados mañana.*

En cuanto a la incomodidad, la concentracion de poder adquisitivo que tiene el oro es de las mayores que existen, por lo que basta llevar encima una pequeña cantidad para realizar cuaquier compra habitual.

*Hablar del oro como inversión es tan estúpido como hablar del dólar como inversión.* Dinero e inversión son cosas diferentes.

Una vez aclarado de lo que estamos hablando, el oro a la larga mantiene su poder adquisitivo mejor que cualquier dinero-deuda. NINGÚN DINERO-DEUDA SOBREVIVE AL DEUDOR EMISOR, el oro carece de este "pequeño" inconveniente, por razones obvias.


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero tu no eres bobo, eres idiota perdido. Los links que has puesto es de un tío que pretende transmutar el hierro en oro.  Que el web se llame CapCanaveral no quiere decir que sea del CERN o de la NASA
> 
> Seguro que si funcionase lo primero que harías es ponerlo en internet ¿verdad?
> 
> ...



http://

BURRO la web del CERN es esta 

CERN - European Organization for Nuclear Research

la otra es la del tio ese que te la he puesto para que entiendas algo,porque
esta en ESPAÑOL,hay mas locos ,pero estan todos en INGLES

Hay que estar IDIOTA para creer que se pueden fabricar diamantes,crear motores de agua,ir a MARTE,.......y sobre todo crear hace dos dias una red
planetaria de ordenadores conectados entre si............sobre todo cuando
no existian casi ordenadores....

Sigue asi,sigue asi........por cierto no te olvides mañana de cambiarle el 
aceite a tu BURRA....Y LLENARLE EL DEPOSITO DE ALFALFA


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> http://
> 
> BURRO la web del CERN es esta
> 
> ...



A ver cretino, la página que das es la página genérica de entrada del CERN. ¿Dónde está donde dicen que fabrican oro? Si pones el link te prometo comentarla.


Aussi je te renseigne que ni le français, ni l'anglais sont un problème pour moi puisque je les écrits et les parle comme un natif. ¿Et toi couillon?


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El objetivo del oro no es producir rentabilidad (que manía tienen algunos) es tener un seguro practicamente indestructible. En los tiempos que corren lo importante no va a ser tener rentabilidad, sinó no tener pérdidas.



Mira, si lo que quieres ante todo es "no tener pérdidas" -que también las puedes tener con el oro-, tienes un monton de inversiones alternativas más rentables que el oro...

Aunque te hayas reido de mis arbolitos, comprar un terreno rústico y tirarle 4 semillas de pino que no cuestan un puto duro es un refugio de valor que por lo menos de producirá leña. Y bonos de estados como alemania, te dan una rentabilidad superior a la inflacion con riesgos bajísimos.

Vamos, con la misma volatilidad que tiene el oro encuentras MILES de cosas donde meter el dinero, que te dan mayor rentabilidad... MILES!

Comprar oro para largo plazo tiene un coste de oportunidad muy grande, así que ORO = TIRAR EL DINERO.


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Mira, si lo que quieres ante todo es "no tener pérdidas" -que también las puedes tener con el oro-, tienes un monton de inversiones alternativas más rentables que el oro...



Nadie habla de invertir, gilipollas. Te lo estamos diciendo y tu erre que erre con tus pelotazos y tus inversiones de estudiantillo de la UNED que mal llega a fin de mes.



Salut dijo:


> bonos de estados como alemania, te dan una rentabilidad superior a la inflacion con riesgos bajísimos.



Eso que fumas es muy bueno, alemán de pacotilla!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Aunque te hayas reido de mis arbolitos, comprar un terreno rústico y tirarle 4 semillas de pino que no cuestan un puto duro es un refugio de valor que por lo menos de producirá leña. Y bonos de estados como alemania, te dan una rentabilidad superior a la inflacion con riesgos bajísimos.



Si los arbolitos no se queman...si el país no quiebra (¿Conoces Islandia?)...

No. No me rio. No tiene ninguna gracia. 

Que yo sepa, el oro jamás ha perdido todo su valor en ningún momento de la historia. ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> A ver cretino, la página que das es la página genérica de entrada del CERN. ¿Dónde está donde dicen que fabrican oro? Si pones el link te prometo comentarla.
> 
> 
> Aussi je te renseigne que ni le français, ni l'anglais sont un problème pour moi puisque je les écrits et les parle comme un natif. ¿Et toi couillon?



A ver BURRUS ,no me digas lo que ya se y mas tu que hace 4 post decias
que no se podia fabricar oro artificial Y ESTA ESCRITO HASTA EN LA WIPIPEDIA.....................lo que quiero es que me lo busque er PUTIN(que esta todo el dia enganchado) el articulo del estudio por que no lo encuentro (son muchos articulos) y me ha dicho mi amigo el astrofisico que si esta.

Y tu deja de dar morcilla MEMO,que no tienes ni puta idea del dia en que vives


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Confundes dinero con deuda, como es lo habitual en ti. Cuando fluctúa la deuda crees que fluctúa el oro y no es así. La deuda COMPITE con el oro, y solo le aventaja si el deudor es muy diciplinado. *Es por tanto esta disciplina del deudor lo que fluctúa*, pues el oro no precisa de disciplina alguna para justificar su valor.




El otro día tu mismo sacaste una gráfica que mostraba el poder adquisitivo del dólar, de la libra y del oro....

y, OH! QUE DESGRACIA!! *RESULTA QUE EL ORO ERA MUCHO MÁS VOLÁTIL!!!*



> El oro es más que una materia prima porque las supera a todas en versatilidad al ser la única capaz de ser aceptada a cambio de cualquier otro producto o servicio.



Vete con tus putas pepitas de oro e intenta comprar el culo de un chapero... verás a dónde te manda meter la mierda oro.



> *Cualquier otra materia prima presenta el problema del trueque*, es decir, si no necesitas mis gallinas no me las cambias por tus atunes porque lo que quieres es pan, así que me veo obligado a buscar un panadero que necesite gallinas antes de poder comer atún.



Idem con la kaka de oro... para que algo sea dinero DEBE EXISTIR UN PACTO SOCIAL, según el cual una determinada materia prima sea medio de cambio. 



> En cuanto a la incomodidad, la concentracion de poder adquisitivo que tiene el oro es de las mayores que existen, por lo que basta llevar encima una pequeña cantidad para realizar cuaquier compra habitual.



Ya, pero resulta que un asiendo contable puede viajar a la velocidad de la luz y el espacio que ocupa es el de unos pocos bits de información... EL ORO SE HA QUEDADO DESFASADO!



> *Hablar del oro como inversión es tan estúpido como hablar del dólar como inversión.* Dinero e inversión son cosas diferentes.
> 
> Una vez aclarado de lo que estamos hablando, el oro a la larga mantiene su poder adquisitivo mejor que cualquier dinero-deuda. NINGÚN DINERO-DEUDA SOBREVIVE AL DEUDOR EMISOR, el oro carece de este "pequeño" inconveniente, por razones obvias.



DINERO = MEDIO DE INTERCAMBIO = CORTO PLAZO

Es una definición básica y elemental, que tu te pasas por el ojo del culo.

Para que un medio de intercambio sea bueno, NO DEBE SER VOLATIL, y la tendencia a largo plazo NO IMPORTA UNA MIERDA, ya que para depositar valor tienes miles de otros activos.

LARGO PLAZO = DEPÓSITO DE VALOR = INVERSIÓN


Pero nada... los putos auroinómanos a seguir fastidiando industrias como la electrónica, por acaparar esa reliquia bárbara y especular con ella.


----------



## Salut (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si los arbolitos no se queman...si el país no quiebra (¿Conoces Islandia?)...



Poner los arbolillos alli no te ha costado un duro (sólo tirar unas semillas!), por lo que si se queman te quedas con la misma pasta que pusiste al principio. Vamos, igualico que tu oro.

Además, si eres menos dejado, con 4 tratamientos culturales (que te cuestan un poquitin, pero tampoco tanto) el riesgo de incendio se reduce muchísimo y el valor de la madera aumenta una barbaridad... pero bueno, eso lo dejo en tu mayor o menor aversión al riesgo.



> Que yo sepa, el oro jamás ha perdido todo su valor en ningún momento de la historia. ¿Me equivoco?



Si, te equivocas... por ejemplo, cuando se descubrió américa, su valor cayó en picado... después de la crisis del petróleo también cayó lo suyo, aunque menos que cuando América... 

Oro = volatilidad = inutil como dinero
Oro = no productivo = inutil como inversion


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> El otro día tu mismo sacaste una gráfica que mostraba el poder adquisitivo del dólar, de la libra y del oro....
> 
> y, OH! QUE DESGRACIA!! *RESULTA QUE EL ORO ERA MUCHO MÁS VOLÁTIL!!!*



La volatilidad de oro es menor que el ritmo de inflación monetaria de las monedas-deuda que se devalúan de forma permanente.

Efectivamente, todo lo que no cae como una piedra en línea recta es volátil, es decir, VUELA. Por lo tanto lo inteligente es invertir en valores en caida libre, como los que recomienda el gilipollas de Salut.



Salut dijo:


> Si, te equivocas... por ejemplo, cuando se descubrió américa, su valor cayó en picado...



Tu mismo los estás diciendo, espabilao. Ya no quedan mas Américas, la única forma de destruir el valor del oro es que caiga un meteorito con 1 millón de toneladas del metal sobre la Tierra. Aunque me temo que quedarían pocos para gastárselo.


----------



## PutinReloaded (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Vete con tus putas pepitas de oro e intenta comprar el culo de un chapero... verás a dónde te manda meter la mierda oro.



Donde el oro funciona como moneda es en el comercio exterior, porque los gobiernos soberanos NO ESTÁN OBLIGADOS a aceptar el papel higiénico de otros gobiernos, como lo estamos los ciudadanos por decreto ley.

Es ahi donde el oro demuestra no solo tener un valor igual al del papel moneda sino bastante superior, por no representar deuda de ningún estado, por ser un valor estable y por ser aceptado a nivel internacional.

Que tu culo te haya dado grandes satisfacciones en los mercados locales no lo he dudado en nungún momento



Salut dijo:


> Idem con la kaka de oro... para que algo sea dinero DEBE EXISTIR UN PACTO SOCIAL, según el cual una determinada materia prima sea medio de cambio.



Lo de "contrato social" es una hipótesis que sirve para justificar las arbitriariededes del Estado

¿Que pacto social te obliga a aceptar agua cuando tienes sed, gilipollas? ¿Que pacto social te obliga a aceptar algo bello a cambio de lo que te sobra? *El oro apela a los sentidos, capullo, al instinto animal, distinto del animal social*, por eso es UNIVERSALMENTE aceptado, no porque haya una *CONSPIRACIÓN CÓSMICA*   como insinúas tu.

Otra vez demuestras ser el mas tonto de los retrasados de la UNED.


----------



## hijodeputa (23 Nov 2008)

Déjalo es tontico y se le ha roto el lápiz.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Si, te equivocas... por ejemplo, cuando se descubrió américa, su valor cayó en picado... después de la crisis del petróleo también cayó lo suyo, aunque menos que cuando América...



¿Perdió TODO su valor? ¿¿TODO?? 

Creia que los barcos iban precisamente cargados de oro y plata. Pues sería por hobby, como el que transporta piedras de un continente al otro. 

Venga amigo, que no das una. 

Por cierto, en plan de plantar, puedes plantar coles que crecen más rápido...


----------



## elias2 (23 Nov 2008)

Yo no se por que nos esforzamos en educar a estos soplapollas...pero en fin, ahi va otra

mi abuela guarda varios objetos de su padre, mi bisabuelo, entre los que se encuentran una pulsera de oro con una moneda de 10 dolares de oro 90%, y varios billetes de la epoca de 100 200 y 500 pesetas.

Adivinar que es lo que NO ha perdido poder adquisitivo(o menos que el otro)

venga VOMITIN que tu puedes

animo PUTONRETARDED


----------



## VOTIN (23 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Perdió TODO su valor? ¿¿TODO??
> 
> Creia que los barcos iban precisamente cargados de oro y plata. Pues sería por hobby, como el que transporta piedras de un continente al otro.
> 
> ...



Mira el ORO esta bien como entretenimiento o Hobby ,TE COMPRAS UNAS 
MONEDILLAS ......
Pero ahora lo mas importante es tener liquidez,el año que viene con
las quiebras de las inmobiliarias ,el que tenga mucha liquidez podra
comprar activos inmobiliarios incluso a menos de la mitad de su valor
......................y lo mejor es que se veran obligados a vender no las
cagarrutas de pisos zulos,etc.............SINO lo que no quieren vender
sus GUINDAS,porque sera lo unico que el que tenga liquidez compre;
--1º.BARATO( 40 0 50% DE SU VALOR)
2º..LO MEJOR
3º-DE ENTRE LO MEJOR LAGUINDA DEL PASTEL


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> La volatilidad de oro es menor que el ritmo de inflación monetaria de las monedas-deuda que se devalúan de forma permanente.
> 
> Efectivamente, todo lo que no cae como una piedra en línea recta es volátil, es decir, VUELA. Por lo tanto lo inteligente es invertir en valores en caida libre, como los que recomienda el gilipollas de Salut.





^^ Ea, allá tu si prefieres usar en tu vida diaria una mierda que va p'arriba y pabajo erráticamente.

Otros preferimos usar algo que, aunque vaya ligeramente p'abajo, es mucho más estable y previsible.

Y SI QUEREMOS AHORRAR A LARGO PLAZO, INVERTIMOS EN ALGO, EN VEZ DE HACER EL GILI ATESORANDO.




> Tu mismo los estás diciendo, espabilao. Ya no quedan mas Américas, la única forma de destruir el valor del oro es que caiga un meteorito con 1 millón de toneladas del metal sobre la Tierra. Aunque me temo que quedarían pocos para gastárselo.



No quedan américas, pero quedan miles de gilis que atesoran el oro como auténticos yonkis, y luego de repente lo sacan todo al mercado de golpe... he allí una de las muchas causas de la volatilidad del oro.


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Donde el oro funciona como moneda es en el comercio exterior, porque los gobiernos soberanos NO ESTÁN OBLIGADOS a aceptar el papel higiénico de otros gobiernos, como lo estamos los ciudadanos por decreto ley.
> 
> Es ahi donde el oro demuestra no solo tener un valor igual al del papel moneda sino bastante superior, por no representar deuda de ningún estado, por ser un valor estable y por ser aceptado a nivel internacional.



Si, ya vemos lo aceptadísimo que está, que la inmensa mayoría de las transacciones se hace en dólares, euros o yenes...

Pero nada, si te hace feliz ENVÍA UN BARCO LLENO DE ORO POR SOMALIA, en vez de apretar la tecla de un botón...




> ¿Que pacto social te obliga a aceptar algo bello a cambio de lo que te sobra? *El oro apela a los sentidos, capullo, al instinto animal, distinto del animal social*, por eso es UNIVERSALMENTE aceptado, no porque haya una *CONSPIRACIÓN CÓSMICA*   como insinúas tu.



Juas!! Ya vemos que lo tuyo es una enfermedad mental... ERES UNA PUTA URRACA!!! xDDD

"Oh! Sih! Ke Bello!! PARECE 'B'ELLO PÚBICO!"

Venga, cacho gilipollas! A parte de demostrar tu inepta adoración a la reliquia bárbara, lo único que demuestras es que el supuesto valor del oro se basa en una estúpida creencia y adoración primitiva, en vez de en una utilidad real basada en criterios positivistas.

En fin, el mismo tipo de valor que una estampita de las de Afinsa: basada en que a un mierda coleccionista o a un lunático le de por acaparar. ¿Me lo vas a comparar con el valor de algo que SE ESTÁ OBLIGADO A DEVOLVER AL BANCO, y que por tanto uno debe ofrecer bienes y servicios a cambio?

En fin, qué conspiración ni qué pollas, cuando NO ES UNIVERSALMENTE ACEPTADO, no es más aceptado que un pago en barriles de petróleo o en un barco lleno de chatarra.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Y SI QUEREMOS AHORRAR A LARGO PLAZO, INVERTIMOS EN ALGO, EN VEZ DE HACER EL GILI ATESORANDO.



Invertir no es ahorrar, mongol, es APOSTAR, con riesgos asociados porque nadie da duros a peseta. Coje tu papel pintado y vete a HACER EL GILI al casino que es lo mismo.

Invertir A LA DESESPERADA para INTENTAR conservar lo trabajado es la única opción que da el sistema a los adoradores del papel higiénico certificado por el político de turno. Luego *os sorprende el por qué hay subprime*, por los GILIPOLLAS COMO TU que besáis la polla que os encula.

Cómete las mierdas del banquero si su olor, color y textura son de tu agrado, que siempre hay maniáticos para todo, pero yo prefiero dinero que no representa la mierda de nadie. Lo entiendes, limpiasables?


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Perdió TODO su valor? ¿¿TODO??



Prácticamente nada pierde todo su valor... siempre queda un valor residual. Pero SÍ QUE PERDIÓ BUENA PARTE DE SU VALOR.



> Creia que los barcos iban precisamente cargados de oro y plata. Pues sería por hobby, como el que transporta piedras de un continente al otro.



Se transportaba porque aún salía a cuenta llevarlo, aunque cada vez menos. El caso es que demuestra claramente que con el oro puedes perder MUCHO poder adquisitivo.

Por ejemplo, ahora bastaría que los auroinómanos musulmanes dejaran de lado sus supersticiones religiosas, y el valor del oro se hundiría.

[quite]Por cierto, en plan de plantar, puedes plantar coles que crecen más rápido...[/QUOTE]

^^ Por poder, puedes... crecen más rápido, pero necesitas más mano de obra -ergo más inversión y más riesgo-. Y sobre todo necesitas mucha agua.

De todas formas, yo lo hago... en parte por hobby, en parte por ahorrarme unas pelillas en alimentos 

Un amigo del pueblo tiene unas plantaciones de chopos, y las cuida "pa pasar el rato"... y mira, el año que viene le entrarán unos 20.000 o 30.000 € _by the face_, por algo que hace pa matar las horas...


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Si, ya vemos lo aceptadísimo que está, que la inmensa mayoría de las transacciones se hace en dólares, euros o yenes..



Que los clientes de tu madre no le paguen en oro no me extraña.

Sin embargo el oro comparte el estátus de moneda de reserva de todos los paises del mundo, por mucho que los Saluts comepollasdebanquero y sus madres limpiaglandes se ofendan y escandalicen de tan inútil "inversión".


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Por ejemplo, ahora bastaría que los auroinómanos musulmanes dejaran de lado sus supersticiones religiosas, y el valor del oro se hundiría...




Eso ocurrirá nada mas que tu te tires el próximo pedo, gilipuertas redomado, que con esa dieta de coles será mas bien pronto 

Resulta que los moros nrechazaban el oro antes del Islam, y cualquier rubia con pendientes de oro es islamista. Salut, eres un judío baboso nuncafollista, no se explica de otro modo.

No crees que has compartido con nosotros bastantes cuescos malolientes? ahora vuelve a intentar cambiar al mundo con la tecla ENTER de tu ordenador, payaso.


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Invertir no es ahorrar, mongol, es APOSTAR, con riesgos asociados porque nadie da duros a peseta. Coje tu papel pintado y vete a HACER EL GILI al casino que es lo mismo.
> 
> Invertir A LA DESESPERADA para INTENTAR conservar lo trabajado es la única opción que da el sistema a los adoradores del papel higiénico certificado por el político de turno. Luego *os sorprende el por qué hay subprime*, por los GILIPOLLAS COMO TU que besáis la polla que os encula.
> 
> Cómete las mierdas del banquero si su olor, color y textura son de tu agrado, que siempre hay maniáticos para todo, pero yo prefiero dinero que no representa la mierda de nadie. Lo entiendes, limpiasables?



INVERTIR no tiene nada de apostar. Y riesgo tiene todo en esta vida... ¿es que crees que el oro no te lo pueden robar? ¿es que el oro no fluctua una barbaridad?

AHORRAR sin invertir es ATESORAR, que es LA OPCIÓN DEL GILIPOLLAS QUE TIENE MIEDO A TODO, SIN DARSE CUENTA DE QUE ATESORAR NO SÓLO TIENE RIESGO, SINO QUE ENCIMA ES PERDER DINERO.

Vamos, es la opción de paranoicos como tú que solo ven a "judíos ladrones" por todos lados, que lo roban absolutamente todo... menos el oro, claro!

Atesorar = riesgo sin nada a cambio.


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Que los clientes de tu madre no le paguen en oro no me extraña.
> 
> Sin embargo el oro comparte el estátus de moneda de reserva de todos los paises del mundo, por mucho que los Saluts comepollasdebanquero y sus madres limpiaglandes se ofendan y escandalicen de tan inútil "inversión".



Uy! Qué lástima!! Resulta que la mayoría de los países del mundo se están deshaciendo del oro por ser una mierda pinchada en un palo!!!

Y ya ves, los chinorris con tanto oro... si es que han aceptado cualquier basura con tal de mantener la paridad del Yuan!


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> AHORRAR sin invertir es ATESORAR, que es LA OPCIÓN DEL GILIPOLLAS QUE TIENE MIEDO A TODO, SIN DARSE CUENTA DE QUE ATESORAR NO SÓLO TIENE RIESGO, SINO QUE ENCIMA ES PERDER DINERO..



Pero vamos a ver, tonto, tu invertes porque la inflación TE OBLIGA porque eres un pobre diablo desesperado que no tiene otra opcíon para evitar o que mas te ATERRORIZA: QUE TE LO ROBE LA INFLACIÓN.

Va a ser que el cagao de mierda eres tu, soplapollas. Encima de ir al casino a jugarte la pasta lo haces por pura CAGALERA.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Uy! Qué lástima!! Resulta que la mayoría de los países del mundo se están deshaciendo del oro por ser una mierda pinchada en un palo!



Parece que a tu zulo subterráneo no llegan las noticias del mundo exterior. Vives como un EMO 







ENTERATE DE LO QUE PASA EN EL MUNDO, SUBNORMAL PROFUNDO!

*China to Buy 4,000 Tons of Gold* | Baltische Rundschau

*China to increase gold reserves to diversify risks:* Report- International Business-News-The Economic Times

*Venezuela's bid to boost gold reserves*

RTTNews - *Thailand increases gold reserves.*

The Associated Press: *Iran converts some foreign reserves to gold*

*Mint suspends orders amid rush to buy bullion* | The Australian


Y los vendedores son, cómo no, los paises ARRUINADOS POR LA BANCA 

*ECB-Gold reserves fall by 2 mln euros in week* - Forbes.com


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, tonto, tu invertes porque la inflación TE OBLIGA porque eres un pobre diablo desesperado que no tiene otra opcíon para evitar o que mas te ATERRORIZA: QUE TE LO ROBE LA INFLACIÓN.
> 
> Va a ser que el cagao de mierda eres tu, soplapollas. Encima de ir al casino a jugarte la pasta lo haces por pura CAGALERA.



Uyyyy! Cuaaaanto me va a robar la inflación! Cuantiiiisimo!!

Si yo invierto en cosas es porque es sencillamente DE GILIPOLLAS acaparar bienes sin tenerlos produciendo riqueza de ningún tipo.

TU ERES DE LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE SE COMPRARÍAN UN ZULO PARA TENERLO VACÍO, EN VEZ DE ALQUILARLO Y SACARLE PASTA.

Todo "por miedo a que te lo destrocen"...


----------



## Salut (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Y los vendedores son, cómo no, los paises ARRUINADOS POR LA BANCA
> 
> *ECB-Gold reserves fall by 2 mln euros in week* - Forbes.com



Las reservas de oro europeas llevan VARIOS AÑOS en un proceso de liquidación progresiva, por su nulo interés para los bancos centrales. AÑOS! Y si se ha planeado la liquidación progresiva es para no haceros llorar a los auroinómanos por el desplome de su precio.

Pero nada, tu sigue el ejemplo de China (que sólo pretende mantener barato el Yuan) e Irán (auroinómanos por religión), países fiables donde los haya.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Las reservas de oro europeas llevan VARIOS AÑOS en un proceso de liquidación progresiva, por su nulo interés para los bancos centrales. AÑOS! .



Las ventas de oro se hacen para sujetar el valor del papel-mierda del BCE y de la FED que tanto te empeñas en recomendar en el menú.

El dia que se acaben vas a saber a que sabe la Perstrojka, judiazo mallorquín.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> Si yo invierto en cosas es porque es sencillamente DE GILIPOLLAS acaparar bienes sin tenerlos produciendo riqueza de ningún tipo.



El dinero no son bienes, mamón, el dinero es lo que sirve para comprar bienes. Sigues mas confundido que un borracho bebiendo champú.

Lo que es de auténtico GILIPOLLAS es perder tu dinero, no guardarlo. Apostarlo en las carreras de tontos creyendo ser el mas listo y poder ganar es de CRÉDULO y de TONTO DEL PUEBLO DE RIOPAR.



Salut dijo:


> TU ERES DE LOS GILIPOLLAS QUE SE COMPRARÍAN UN ZULO PARA TENERLO VACÍO, EN VEZ DE ALQUILARLO Y SACARLE PASTA..



Lo que tu propones es alquilarlo a los gitanos, a lo mejor te va la marcha gay interracial. La única salida que tu dinero tiene es alquilarselo al mismo gitano bancario judaizante que lo firmó  menudo aguililla estás hecho, sigue así que pronto dejarás de picar serrín.

Para producir se trabaja, para conservar lo producido se ahorra en oro no inflacionable, para perder la camisa le das el dinero a los gitanos... esto.. judíos del banco o del casino bursátil "productivo" donde TODOS SIN EXCEPCIÓN PERDÉIS lo poco que tenéis 

Inversión en las *carreras de gilipollas Salutistas *

posibilidades de *PERDER* en el peor caso de haber comprando solo un dia: *100 %* 

Rendimiento en 1 año: *-50 %*








*El ahorro del que no se deja engañar:*

posibilidades de *GANAR* en el peor caso de haber comprando solo un dia: *90 %*

Rendimiento en 1 año: *+13 %*


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2008)

Salut dijo:


> ^^ Ea, allá tu si prefieres usar en tu vida diaria una mierda que va p'arriba y pabajo erráticamente.
> 
> Otros preferimos usar algo que, aunque vaya ligeramente p'abajo, es mucho más estable y previsible.
> 
> Y SI QUEREMOS AHORRAR A LARGO PLAZO, INVERTIMOS EN ALGO, EN VEZ DE HACER EL GILI ATESORANDO.



¿Tú te has mirado las gráficas que posteas?

Parece mentira. No me puedo creer que alguien que vea esas gráficas prefiera el papel moneda al oro.

Por otra parte es falso que el oro sea más volátil que el mercado. Simples estudios estadísticos lo demuestran. Ahora mismo lo estamos viendo claramente, pero históricamente es radicalmente falso. En la mayor parte del siglo XX el oro ha estado fijado al dolar (=volatilidad 0). Es cierto que cuando los españoles descubrieron ingentes cantidades de oro en América el valor del oro disminuyó por efecto de la oferta y la demanda. Disminuyó, pero no se anuló ni mucho menos. La forma de pago continuaba siendo en oro y plata. Ahora, lo único parecido que podría ocurrir es el descubrimiento de un yacimiento de extrema riqueza y cantidad, algo muy improbable y que no se ha dado nunca.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El dinero no son bienes, mamón, el dinero es lo que sirve para comprar bienes. Sigues mas confundido que un borracho bebiendo champú.
> 
> Lo que es de auténtico GILIPOLLAS es perder tu dinero, no guardarlo. Apostarlo en las carreras de tontos creyendo ser el mas listo y poder ganar es de CRÉDULO y de TONTO DEL PUEBLO DE RIOPAR.
> 
> ...



REALMENTE NO HAS GANADO NADA ,PORQUE SI VUELVES A CAMBIAR TU ORO
POR MONEDA ,,EN EL CAMBIO SEGURO QUE PIERDES UN 10% COMO MINIMO

Las liquidaciones MONEDA- ORO Y ORO-MONEDA ESTAN MUY CASTIGADAS
POR LOS ESPECULADORES...............................


----------



## Pacome (24 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion moneda de inversión 24-11-2008*

Adjunto tabla con cotizaciones actualizadas.

Se añade la nugget a la tabla, aunque su precio ya no destaca tanto como se vió el viernes.

En cuanto a los foreros todavía no han publicado nuevos precios, por lo que se informa de los mismos de la semana pasada.

Un saludo.


----------



## andion (24 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Tras las subidas de los últimos días, casi todo el mundo ha subido precios, a excepción de CIODE que de momento los mantiene (o no ha actualizado la página).



No actualizan regularmente.
Los precios, por teléfono.
Edito: ¿has quitado la tabla? ¿algún error?


----------



## Pacome (24 Nov 2008)

andion dijo:


> No actualizan regularmente.
> Los precios, por teléfono.
> Edito: ¿has quitado la tabla? ¿algún error?



Ningún error, estaba publicando cuando platadirect ha subido precios.


----------



## elclubdelalucha (24 Nov 2008)

*esto va parriba*

Gold is Skyrocketing!!!!!

Ahira mismo esta a 814 dolares ¿que fue de los que dijeron que ya iba pabajo sin remedio? va a ser que ocurre algo que no nos dicen los gobiernos? esta el club bildeberg acumulando oro? o son los illuminati? tal vez los masones? algo ocurre, no es normal que en una perpectiva tan clara de deflación, y con multitud de fondos (teoricamente) liquidando sus inversiones en commodities, el oro suba.
Pasa algo raro, muuuuy raro


----------



## eduenca (24 Nov 2008)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> Gold is Skyrocketing!!!!!
> 
> Ahira mismo esta a 814 dolares ¿que fue de los que dijeron que ya iba pabajo sin remedio? va a ser que ocurre algo que no nos dicen los gobiernos? esta el club bildeberg acumulando oro? o son los illuminati? tal vez los masones? algo ocurre, no es normal que en una perpectiva tan clara de deflación, y con multitud de fondos (teoricamente) liquidando sus inversiones en commodities, el oro suba.
> Pasa algo raro, muuuuy raro



Están subiendo todos los metales, no es algo exclusivo del oro. Además el EURUSD sube, y el oro siempre sube cuando sube el euro frente al dólar.



> 12:29:49 h.
> Fuerte subida de metales
> 
> El cobre sube casi el 7%, los otros metales también tienen subidas muy fuertes.




El oro se sigue moviendo dentro de su canal bajista, no esta ninguna subida explosiva.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

eduenca dijo:


> El oro se sigue moviendo dentro de su canal bajista, no esta ninguna subida explosiva.



No se en que moneda te ganas el salario pero a mi me pagan en EUROS. En EUROS el oro no está en ningún canal bajista, caballero, suponiendo que yo también tenga fe en la capacidad predictiva de los posos del café... estooo... de las gráficas de comportamientos pasados.


----------



## Domin (24 Nov 2008)

elias2 dijo:


> Yo no se por que nos esforzamos en educar a estos soplapollas...pero en fin, ahi va otra
> 
> mi abuela guarda varios objetos de su padre, mi bisabuelo, entre los que se encuentran una pulsera de oro con una moneda de 10 dolares de oro 90%, y varios billetes de la epoca de 100 200 y 500 pesetas.
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad es que si no dices cuales son los billetes y cual la moneda no te lo podremos decir, porque me imagino que sabras que ¿podrían valer muchisimo mas los billetes que la moneda?, no te digo que lo valga pero ahi billetes que valen una pasta asi que yo no despreciaria esas "estampitas antiguas" porque con alguna te podrias llevar una sorpresa.


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Domin dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que si no dices cuales son los billetes y cual la moneda no te lo podremos decir, porque me imagino que sabras que ¿podrían valer muchisimo mas los billetes que la moneda?, no te digo que lo valga pero ahi billetes que valen una pasta asi que yo no despreciaria esas "estampitas antiguas" porque con alguna te podrias llevar una sorpresa.



Hay excepciones, rarezas y piezas de colección ¿y que? eso no cambia el argumento para nada.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Adjunto tabla con cotizaciones actualizadas.
> 
> Se añade la nugget a la tabla, aunque su precio ya no destaca tanto como se vió el viernes.
> 
> ...



Aquí están los precios Monstergold actualizados:

Monstergold


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

Excelente web para comparar el precio del oro de papel (COMEX spot) con el oro físico vendido en eBay:

*Buy and sell Gold Coins - United States*

Hoy el oro físico mas barato cuesta como mínimo 165 dólares mas que el de papel,


----------



## PutinReloaded (24 Nov 2008)

EEUU: Evolución del precio de la vivienda en gramos de oro:







Ingresos de un trabajador en gramos de oro la hora:







Precio del petróleo en gramos de oro:


----------



## Pacome (25 Nov 2008)

*Cotizacion monedas de oro 25-11-2008*

Adjunto cotización de las principales monedas de inversión en oro.

Como novedad, tal como ya habréis visto en un mensaje anterior, monsterspeculator ha creado un blogg donde publicará sus precios. Suerte en esta nueva andadura. Monstergold

El otro forero de momento no ha informado de nuevos precios.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Nov 2008)

Gracias por el link, herr putin


----------



## PutinReloaded (25 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Gracias por el link, herr putin



De nada, pero si quieres dirigirte a un rusófilo trátale de "господин" (gospodín) . Los alemanes como que me repatean bastante.


----------



## PutinRetarded (25 Nov 2008)

Только дурак будет вкладывать свои деньги в металлах непродуктивным.


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2008)

PutinRetarded dijo:


> Только дурак будет вкладывать свои деньги в металлах непродуктивным.



Muy bueno lo tuyo tio ,jajajajaj y er Putin es el ZAR de los DURASKA ,JAJAJAJ


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> De nada, pero si quieres dirigirte a un rusófilo trátale de "господин" (gospodín) . Los alemanes como que me repatean bastante.



Mira tio tu serias LA CURVA del foro,..............ahora intenta descubrir
que es CURVA ,jajajajaja


----------



## PutinReloaded (25 Nov 2008)

os recomiendo a todos el filtro antimarranos, la profilaxis es alucinante:


----------



## elias2 (25 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> os recomiendo a todos el filtro antimarranos, la profilaxis es alucinante:



la verdad es que a mi los pobres troles a sueldo no me molestan, hacen su trabajo a favor del papel-mierda y cobran por ello, yo lo entiendo, pero lo que fastidia un poco es que desconciertan a los neofitos con sus continuas interrupciones, que es lo unico que hacen , para poder comer cada mes, claro.....


----------



## VOTIN (25 Nov 2008)

Que rapida se te acaba la imaginacion..............es lo que tienen los seres
mononeuronales...................
acostumbrados a tus verdes esputos,estas perdiendo puntos PUTIN.............


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2008)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> De nada, pero si quieres dirigirte a un rusófilo trátale de "господин" (gospodín) . Los alemanes como que me repatean bastante.



Lo tuyo no es el RUSO definitivamente............
he ido a leer en la WIPI la pronunciacion de "господин" (gospodín)............y efectivamente la has copiado bien.

Anda ve y diles que lo cambien se pronuncia GASPADIN la "O" en ruso se pronuncia como una " A"

pero que BURRUS eres abuelo ,pero que BURRO,......deja ya de estudiar
en la BURRIPEDIA y haz algo util,que se yo .....dona tu cerebro al club
de los que buscan el eslabon perdido entre el PRIMATE y el HUMANO o
a HANNIBAL LETER para que con los sesos se haga una tortilla.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Nov 2008)

Bueno, yo no hablo ruso, pero sí un poco de búlgaro y leo, aunque con dificultad, en cirílico. En efecto, Gospodín signifia señor, al menos en búlgaro y hay otro término que se dejó de usar con la caida del comunismo. "Drugario" . Ambos se pueden traducir por Herr.
No hay problema Gospodin Putin, tomo nota.
Curva, en búlgaro es Puta....y Maika, madre.... (lo dejo a huevo.....)


----------



## VOTIN (26 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Bueno, yo no hablo ruso, pero sí un poco de búlgaro y leo, aunque con dificultad, en cirílico. En efecto, Gospodín signifia señor, al menos en búlgaro y hay otro término que se dejó de usar con la caida del comunismo. "Drugario" . Ambos se pueden traducir por Herr.
> No hay problema Gospodin Putin, tomo nota.
> Curva, en búlgaro es Puta....y Maika, madre.... (lo dejo a huevo.....)



Se pronuncia GASPADIN no GOSPODIN

druga ES AMIGO no tiene nada que ver con SEÑOR


----------



## Ulisses (26 Nov 2008)

Drugario era el término usado en Bulgaria para dirigirse a personas afines al sistema político cuando éste era comunista. Sería el equivalente al "Tavarich" del ruso.


----------



## Pacome (27 Nov 2008)

*Cotización monedas oro de inversión 27-11-2008*

Adjunto cotización de las principales monedas de inversión en oro.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pacome (27 Nov 2008)

*Cotización lingotes 27-11-2007*

Como lo prometido es deuda, adjunto una tabla comparativa de precios y condiciones de *lingotes de oro más comunes y alguno de plata*.

Para la plata la tabla ya incluye el 16% de IVA en España, y el 7%-moneda 19%-lingote en Alemania.

Creo no equivocarme, de todas maneras si alguno de vosotros ve algún error, especialmente los que tengan más experiencia, sólo tenéis que decírmelo, que lo corregiré enseguida.

Asimismo si conocéis algún proveedor, ya sea en España, Europa o incluso algún forero que venda lingotes de manera habitual, ruego me lo indiquéis con el fin de incluirlos.


Pido opiniones sobre la utilidad de esta tabla comparativa de lingotes, ya que es un faenon, y si no va a servir para mucho no perderé el tiempo en actualizarla periodicamente.


Un saludo


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2008)

Ya que pones precios, mete la moneda de 1oz de plata, que es la más habitual. De paginas alemanas puedes poner también si quieres:
Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle (porte a partir de 16,40 , aunque lo calculaen función de las compras)
Edelmetallhandel, emporium-edelmetallshop, Anlagemuenzen, Silberanlagemünzen - Emporium Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft mbH (porte 25€)
http://www.silber-corner.de/ (ni idea de si envían a España)


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Nov 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Ya que pones precios, mete la moneda de 1oz de plata, que es la más habitual. De paginas alemanas puedes poner también si quieres:
> Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle (porte a partir de 16,40 , aunque lo calculaen función de las compras)
> Edelmetallhandel, emporium-edelmetallshop, Anlagemuenzen, Silberanlagemünzen - Emporium Hamburg Münzhandelsgesellschaft mbH (porte 25€)
> http://www.silber-corner.de/ (ni idea de si envían a España)



De los 3 que citas solo el primero hace envíos a España.


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2008)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> De los 3 que citas solo el primero hace envíos a España.



Entonces los segundos me habrán mentido cuando se lo he preguntado y me han dicho que son 25€ de porte


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (27 Nov 2008)

fmc dijo:


> Entonces los segundos me habrán mentido cuando se lo he preguntado y me han dicho que son 25€ de porte



Será ahora. Hace 6 meses me dijeron que solo Deutschland y, como máximo, Austria.

Habrán visto que aquí hay fiebre del oro.


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2008)

Será eso


----------



## tonibar (27 Nov 2008)

si venden packs anti/hiperinflaci'on y todo


----------



## andion (27 Nov 2008)

Pacome dijo:


> Como lo prometido es deuda, adjunto una tabla comparativa de precios y condiciones de *lingotes de oro más comunes y alguno de plata*.
> 
> Para la plata la tabla ya incluye el 16% de IVA en España, y el 7%-moneda 19%-lingote en Alemania.
> 
> ...



Jooooooooooer.....que vaya tabla te has currao con los lingotes.
A ver, creo que con agregar en la misma tabla que las monedas, los 100 gr oro en lingote, y el kilo de plata, ya vaaaaaaaaale.
Gracias por el curro de todas formas.
¿Más opiniones?.


----------



## fmc (27 Nov 2008)

tonibar dijo:


> si venden packs anti/hiperinflaci'on y todo



Si te registras puedes acceder a la zona premium, donde puedes comprar un pack anti-madmax


----------



## Yemanyá (27 Nov 2008)

Hola, espero que este sea el lugar adecuado para esta consulta (y que la consulta sea adecuada).

Un pariente mío tiene guardadas unas veinte o más monedas de plata de 100 pesetas de Franco (los cabezones, los llamaban). No sé su peso, pero por tamaño deben ser como las monedas nuevas de plata de 12 euros. ¿Valen más o menos lo mismo que éstas, o tienen más valor por el tema numismático?

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (27 Nov 2008)

Yemanyá dijo:


> Hola, espero que este sea el lugar adecuado para esta consulta (y que la consulta sea adecuada).
> 
> Un pariente mío tiene guardadas unas veinte o más monedas de plata de 100 pesetas de Franco (los cabezones, los llamaban). No sé su peso, pero por tamaño deben ser como las monedas nuevas de plata de 12 euros. ¿Valen más o menos lo mismo que éstas, o tienen más valor por el tema numismático?
> 
> Gracias de antebrazo.



Si lees los foros de plata, podrás recopilar información.

Los "cabezones" eran monedas de 5 pesetas de níquel, de 1949-50.

La moneda que más vale de este tipo es la de 1969 (400 Euros aproximadamente), la de 1970 (12-15 euros)...y las demás 1966-67-68 valen de 4 a 6 euros.


----------



## Yemanyá (28 Nov 2008)

Gracias, miraré las fechas.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Nov 2008)

Yemanyá dijo:


> Gracias, miraré las fechas.



Acuérdate que la fecha sale en las estrellitas. La emisión en todas las monedas es la de 1966.


----------



## segundaresidencia (28 Nov 2008)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si lees los foros de plata, podrás recopilar información.
> 
> Los "cabezones" eran monedas de 5 pesetas de níquel, de 1949-50.
> 
> La moneda que más vale de este tipo es la de 1969 (400 Euros aproximadamente), la de 1970 (12-15 euros)...y las demás 1966-67-68 valen de 4 a 6 euros.



yemanya ,es esta las que tienes??





te mando un privado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yemanya ,es esta las que tienes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je,je,je, no es mala idea promocionar el foro pintando billetes...

Si vais por la rue Vivienne en París, no os perdáis las pintadas en los pasos de peatones en frente de la bolsa:

"Traders voleurs!" (traders ladrones!)

y en los cajeros automáticos en el banco de enfrente:

"Banque=danger" (Banco=peligro)

¿Serán los propios vendedores de oro?


----------



## Pacome (28 Nov 2008)

*Cotización monedas de oro 28-11-2008*

Adjunto cotizaciones de ls principales monedas de inversión, he eliminado la panda china ya que no tiene mucho exito.

En unos días si la de American Eagle de 50$ y la nugget tampoco tienen mucho movimiento las eliminaré de la tabla, quizas las sustituya por la filarmonica de plata y algun lingote de oro, y así estará toda la información en una única tabla.

Un saludo.


----------



## Ulisses (28 Nov 2008)

Buena noche:

He encontrado esto navegando por internet. ¿os suena de algo?


goldinvest.securitas-aurum.com


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Nov 2008)

ulisses dijo:


> Buena noche:
> 
> He encontrado esto navegando por internet. ¿os suena de algo?
> 
> ...




Tufo a timo piramidal que apesta:



> La base del sistema „Clientes contratan a clientes“ no es una base nueva y se utiliza por muchas empresas para ganar clientes nuevos, pero los premios prometidos muchas veces no tienen la calidad prometida y no pasan un examen críticio en lo que se refiere a su necesidad.
> 
> Securitas Aurum ha dado una presentación nueva y moderna a este sistema y lo ha reformada incluyendo nuevas posibilidades técnicas.


----------



## Ulisses (29 Nov 2008)

Si, la verdad es que parece una cosa rara. Ni precios ni formas de entrega.......y todo con la forma jurídica de sociedad limitada.....3000 euros bastan de capital social para constituirla.


----------



## tiogilito888 (29 Nov 2008)

Si vais a invertir en metales preciosos, lo mejor es la entrega física. NO los inventos finacieros de especuladores que se apuntan a las modas de inversión, antes inmuebles, luego energía solar, y ahora, metales preciosos.


----------



## Mambis (1 Dic 2008)

*compra monedas o barras*

Hola foreros:

Estoy pensando comprar algo de oro, salvo que estoy un poco confuso si comprar monedas o lingotes. Por ejemplo si en el futuro necesitara liquidez, que creeis que sería más fácil de vender 1 moneda de oro (tipo maple leaf o krugerrand) ó un lingote de 1 onza. Gracias por la atención.


----------



## 4motion (1 Dic 2008)

Mambis dijo:


> Hola foreros:
> 
> Estoy pensando comprar algo de oro, salvo que estoy un poco confuso si comprar monedas o lingotes. Por ejemplo si en el futuro necesitara liquidez, que creeis que sería más fácil de vender 1 moneda de oro (tipo maple leaf o krugerrand) ó un lingote de 1 onza. Gracias por la atención.



Antes necesitaras desacerte de los billetes de colores que de las monedas, mi consejo es que mejor monedas


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

Hoy la cotización del oro cae en picado y ha vuelto por debajos de los 800$ la onza, en cocreto ahora mismo está en los 777 $ :
En estos últimos meses que he ido siguiendo este hilo sobre el oro me ha parecido observar cierta similitud entre la cotización de la bolsa y el oro: semana alcista en bolsa = cotización al alza del oro, catacrak en la bolsa = catacrak del oro.
¿Alguien puede confirmarlo? o puestos a pedir ¿Algún virtuoso y generoso sabría colocar unas gráficas comparativas?


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

Probando gráficas


----------



## Deudor (1 Dic 2008)

rosonero dijo:


> En estos últimos meses que he ido siguiendo este hilo sobre el oro me ha parecido observar cierta similitud entre la cotización de la bolsa y el oro: semana alcista en bolsa = cotización al alza del oro, catacrak en la bolsa = catacrak del oro.



Esta claro que la plata y en menor medida el oro funcionan de esa manera como si fueran clásicas comodities. Solo en quiebras como la de leehman BROS pegan repuntes al alza (ahí la plata menos que el oro).
Queda mucha tela por cortar, muchas empresas que quebrar, mucha inestabilidad por llegar, muchos tipos por bajar, mucha dauda pública que subastar, mucho oro que vender....
A saber lo que pasará ¿?


----------



## rosonero (1 Dic 2008)

Gráficas a seis meses:

Pd. Las anteriores al tener escalas muy diferente creo que no se aprecia bien pero diría que algo se parecen.


----------



## rosonero (2 Dic 2008)

En el día de hoy la teoría ha funcionado, batacazo en las bolsas ( Dow Jones ha caído 7.70%) y batacazo del oro que ha bajado un 5.89%. A ver que tal va la semana para ir comparando y en un momento dado coger el coche o el avión y salir pitando hacia Bruselas


----------



## nothin (2 Dic 2008)

*comprar oro en eurogold por correo?*

Les envie un correo preguntandoles si vendian por correo a España y me dijeron que si, 30 euros gastos de envio + seguro.Me puedo fiar?
aqui teneis el correo:
-----Message d'origine-----
De : NACHO xxxxxxx [mailto:xxxxxxxxxxxxx] 
Envoyé : dimanche 30 novembre 2008 15:39
À : info@eurogold.be
Objet : ship coins?

hello,I'm writing from Spain.I'd would like to know whether you would ship coins here by mail or similar.Everybody says here you don't.But I read at a forum somebody posting a mail suppousedly yours saying you do ship coins here.In case that's true what's the prucedrerderind,paying,delivery time. I'm intersted in smaller coins like napoleon,souverain and similar. thankyou.
--------------------------------------------------------------
we do ship in Spain.After confirmation of your purchase,you have to wire the money on our Bank account and we will ship you the coins in Spain.Shipping is made with a full insurance for 30 €.
SERGE GOLDBERG


----------



## VOTIN (2 Dic 2008)

nothin dijo:


> Les envie un correo preguntandoles si vendian por correo a España y me dijeron que si, 30 euros gastos de envio + seguro.Me puedo fiar?
> aqui teneis el correo:
> -----Message d'origine-----
> De : NACHO xxxxxxx [mailto:xxxxxxxxxxxxx]
> ...



Antes de comprar mira en EBAY,,,,,,y compara precios.
calcula tambien el costo de la transferencia internacional.
Si lo que buscas es comprar mucho esperate a FEBRERO, y si lo que buscas
es alguna monedilla pues comprala en EBAY,yo he comprado por 750 +10 gtos un 50 pesos la semana pasada......por hobby


----------



## la mano negra (2 Dic 2008)

*Muchísimo cuidado con los "consejos" de este señor.*



VOTIN dijo:


> Antes de comprar mira en EBAY,,,,,,y compara precios.
> calcula tambien el costo de la transferencia internacional.
> Si lo que buscas es comprar mucho esperate a FEBRERO, y si lo que buscas
> es alguna monedilla pues comprala en EBAY,yo he comprado por 750 +10 gtos un 50 pesos la semana pasada......por hobby



La moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos es la moneda que más falsificaciones tiene . Es muy frecuente encontrarlas . Esa moneda en particular se debe de adquirir en lugares de absoluta confianza . Es una información importante para los que leen el foro y se puedan sentir tentados de seguir los consejos del señor Votin. Ese consejo que ha dado es claramente un consejo-trampa y parece que lo ha dado con malas intenciones.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

la mano negra dijo:


> La moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos es la moneda que más falsificaciones tiene . Es muy frecuente encontrarlas . Esa moneda en particular se debe de adquirir en lugares de absoluta confianza . Es una información importante para los que leen el foro y se puedan sentir tentados de seguir los consejos del señor Votin. Ese consejo que ha dado es claramente un consejo-trampa y parece que lo ha dado con malas intenciones.



Pues dobla un poco la moneda y te enteras si es falsa o no

y como sabes si es falsa o no?

como puedo saber si es falsa o no?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

la mano negra dijo:


> La moneda de 50 pesos mexicanos es la moneda que más falsificaciones tiene . Es muy frecuente encontrarlas . Esa moneda en particular se debe de adquirir en lugares de absoluta confianza . Es una información importante para los que leen el foro y se puedan sentir tentados de seguir los consejos del señor Votin. Ese consejo que ha dado es claramente un consejo-trampa y parece que lo ha dado con malas intenciones.



Te parte la mala leche
Ahora dime que me pagan los de EBAY
En EBAY hay vendedores con años y cientos de votos positivos
dime tu que lugares son los de absoluta confianza "TU TIENDA"? una 
tienda a tropezientos mil kilometros?puede ser o no
..........CONSEJO-TRAMPA?.........para que? para CONEJOS?
ILUMINAMOS y danos clases de MONEDAS FALSAS...............
pon fotos o haz algo util ,sino vete a afeitar bombillas o a chupar candados


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

EN EUROGOLD	25 pounds / 1/4 ounce "Britannia"	
8,482 gr
7,775 gr
916,66666667
151,25 €
170,66 €----venta


EN EBAY




1 de 2
Ver imagen más grande


Precio de salida:	160,00 EUR 

Tu puja máxima:	
EUR 

Pujar >
(Introduce 160,00 EUR o más)

precio:	185,00 EUR 
¡Cómpralo ya! >
Finaliza en:	10-dic-08 23:12:46 H.Esp (7 días 22 horas)
Envío:	
4,00 EUR
Cartas nacionales hasta 20 gr
Servicio para España
(más servicios)
Realiza envíos a:	A todo el mundo
Ubicación del artículo:	Vélez-Málaga, other, España
Historial:	0 pujas


LA MISMA MONEDA Y POSIBLEMENTE 10 EUROS MAS BARATA EN EBAY QUE EN EUROGOLD


----------



## la mano negra (3 Dic 2008)

*No voy a caer a su altura, Votín.*



VOTIN dijo:


> Te parte la mala leche
> Ahora dime que me pagan los de EBAY
> En EBAY hay vendedores con años y cientos de votos positivos
> dime tu que lugares son los de absoluta confianza "TU TIENDA"? una
> ...




De mi boca no va a salir un insulto hacia usted. 

Repito que las monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos son las monedas que más falsificaciones tienen . Y si alguien ha tenido la desgracia de que le hayan colado una , lo más lógico es que quiera venderla cuanto antes. En una tienda de numismática por supuesto que no. No se la aceptarían . Así que será muy fácil de suponer en donde pueden acabar expuestas estas monedas.

Me temo que usted da los consejos que da con la esperanza de propinar a los que quieran comenzar en este mundillo una experiencia sumamente desagradable con la cual escarmentarlos. Con sus consejos los dirige directamente a la boca del lobo. No es usted de fiar.

No solamente dice eso sino que además anima a los no iniciados a doblar monedas cuando las monedas jamás se deben de maltratar porque una moneda maltratada es incluso posible que no se la acepten en ningún lado o que pierda gran parte de su valor por el trato recibido. Ese es otro consejo-trampa dado con muy mala intención. Las monedas se han de mimar.

En cuanto a cómo saber si una moneda es de fiar o no , es muy fácil : los numismáticos profesionales las venden con absolutas garantías .

No tenía intención de intervenir en toda esta polémica porque el tono era y es muy desagradable y los insultos son constantes pero lo del señor Votin me ha rebelado y he decidido intervenir con la mejor intención por si a alguien se le ocurría seguir los consejos-trampas de dicho señor.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

la mano negra dijo:


> De mi boca no va a salir un insulto hacia usted.
> 
> Repito que las monedas de 50 pesos mexicanos son las monedas que más falsificaciones tienen . Y si alguien ha tenido la desgracia de que le hayan colado una , lo más lógico es que quiera venderla cuanto antes. En una tienda de numismática por supuesto que no. No se la aceptarían . Así que será muy fácil de suponer en donde pueden acabar expuestas estas monedas.
> 
> ...



Cuando se compra oro al peso da igual el mimo a la moneda o no,evidentemente es mejor el mimo por cuestion estetica pero nada mas.
En mi caso en cuestion he comprado una moneda en EBAY de 50 pesos,ni siquiera se como era una al natural,un amigo al examinarla me ha dicho que es
oro y me ha llamado la atencion de que al ponerla sobre la mesa no estaba
totalmente plana,estaba un poco como doblada ,no se ve al cogerla.

Quien le dice que yo no la he comprado a un profesional?

De todas formas comprar por internet siempre tiene riesgo,mas que en directo
en eso estamos de acuerdo.
Pero puede tener mas riesgo comprar una moneda en Belgica por correro ,que
en Ebay,,,,,,,,,,,,se puede perder mas facil.

No siempre los profesionales son mas honrados que los particulares,hay casos 
y casos.
Para una compra grande como veo en Ebay de 5 monedas de 50 pexos
a 3600 eur si me andaria con ojo ,eso esta claro.....................
pero cuando la gente puja para comprar ...............no piense que es tonta,tiene su truco

Claro ,como la vende un numismatico ,pues es autentico seguro,....que yo sepa no son fedatarios publicos
tambien la pueden colocar .......esa probabilidad va por los dos lados igual


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Claro ,como la vende un numismatico ,pues es autentico seguro,....que yo sepa no son fedatarios publicos
> tambien la pueden colocar .......esa probabilidad va por los dos lados igual



si,estoy en parte de acuerdo contigo,pero bueno, el numismatico te la vendera con factura, en caso de reclamacion sera mejor que a un tio por ebay ¿no?, de todas maneras yo he estado pensando donde guardar mis monedas y demas...¿sabes a que conclusion he llegado? que es mejor comprarla la moneda con factura, si me roban en casa tengo la factura ,y si el contenido del seguro te lo cubre, te da igual que te las roben,porque el seguro te las pagara ,y punto.
el otro dia compre un krugerrand y el tio me dijo que si queria factura, me dijo en contra de la factura,que asi no me tenian controlado,a lo que le dije yo que si me preguntaban algo, la habria vendido a traves del segundamano,y si me desplumaban, lo tendria cubierto por el seguro.
yo creo que lo mejor es tener factura de alguna empresa,y si te roban,pues pasas parte al seguro.
revisar el contenido de vuestros seguros,que del continente ya se encarga el banco,y os dejais de jilipolleces de enterrar cosas

desconozco el ebay , votin,pero supongo que te dara algo parecido a factura ¿no?


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,estoy en parte de acuerdo contigo,pero bueno, el numismatico te la vendera con factura, en caso de reclamacion sera mejor que a un tio por ebay ¿no?, de todas maneras yo he estado pensando donde guardar mis monedas y demas...¿sabes a que conclusion he llegado? que es mejor comprarla la moneda con factura, si me roban en casa tengo la factura ,y si el contenido del seguro te lo cubre, te da igual que te las roben,porque el seguro te las pagara ,y punto.
> el otro dia compre un krugerrand y el tio me dijo que si queria factura, me dijo en contra de la factura,que asi no me tenian controlado,a lo que le dije yo que si me preguntaban algo, la habria vendido a traves del segundamano,y si me desplumaban, lo tendria cubierto por el seguro.
> yo creo que lo mejor es tener factura de alguna empresa,y si te roban,pues pasas parte al seguro.
> revisar el contenido de vuestros seguros,que del continente ya se encarga el banco,y os dejais de jilipolleces de enterrar cosas
> ...



Te da factura y un seguro de 1000 euros si lo pagas con paypal...........
si el vendedor te estafa ,ellos se encargan.......
Lo del seguro de la casa es muy relativo...........lo mas que suelen dar son 600
o 1500........se suele asegurar lo que se llama el ajuar por 18000 o 20000 euros.....pero cuando paga el seguro es por que a ellos les da la gana,tienen
mil triquiñuelas para no pagar,no te fies de los seguros


----------



## PutinReloaded (3 Dic 2008)

Si no te fias de las garantías del vendedor, es muy sencillo verificar el contenido de oro de una moneda.

Antes de comprar averigua su peso y dimensiones. La densidad del oro es muy difícil de imitar, se necesita un metal mas denso que el oro. Menos el Tungsteno, todos los elementos mas pesados que el oro cuestan mas caros, con lo cual el falsificador te estaría haciendo un favor . El Tungsteno tiene el problema de su fragilidad, que confiere a la moneda un sonido muy distinto el típico del oro.

Durante la compra verifica que el peso y dimensiones son correctos (puede haber un error de desgasta/fabricación del 1%). Para ello basta un pie de rey y una pequeña balanza electrónica. Hazla girar para comprobar la limpieza del sonido. Si todo cuadra compra sin problemas. En un par de veces te habitúas y te será muy fácil verificar todo lo anterior a ojímetro.


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

Lo que si he notado entre los 2 kruger que tengo y la 50 pesos,que aunque tengan el mismo color (yo pensaba que la mejicana seria mas clara),es que los kruger son mas finos
en su fabricacion y los pesos un pelin mas basto,con algunas pequeñas manchas de color
mas oscuro.
Me da la sensacion de que el color es totalmente homogeneo en los kruger y en los pesos 
no


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

Por cierto en PLATADIRECT esta la filarmonica de VIENA a 697 ,como pienso comprar
una para mi coleccion ,al que le haga falta vender se la compro a 650.............
solo por unos dias .............si sigue bajando el oro retirare la propuesta


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te da factura y un seguro de 1000 euros si lo pagas con paypal...........
> si el vendedor te estafa ,ellos se encargan.......
> Lo del seguro de la casa es muy relativo...........lo mas que suelen dar son 600
> o 1500........se suele asegurar lo que se llama el ajuar por 18000 o 20000 euros.....pero cuando paga el seguro es por que a ellos les da la gana,tienen
> mil triquiñuelas para no pagar,no te fies de los seguros



tienes razon en lo del seguro, son unos listos, a mi no me querian poner el contenido que yo les pedia,les dije que is no me iba a otro y al final negociamos el contenido,no era lo que queria,pero esta lo bastante alto como para cubirme las monedas,el cash que tengo cubierto es 3000 euros ,creo que mas no se puede, sin embargo el continente, el banco se encarga de que cada x años se actualice por si se derrumbase el edificio ,que cubriese los costos de construccion,para que el banco ,propietario de la hipoteca,no se quedase sin zulo.
pero bueno,al turron;las monedas te las pagarian al precio del oro en el momento del robo, recomiendo a todo el mundo que tenga facturas.

mi pareja trabaja en una aseguradora (nos hicimos el seguro en otra compañia ,por posibles problemas en caso de siniestro), y no veas como son esas empresas y como se las gastan,el otro dia me comento que por ejemplo a una tia la robaron un maserati que tenia en venta, quedo con un posible comprador,le dejo las llaves para que lo probase y se diese una vuelta, total ,aunque parezca de pelicula,el tio no aparecio,se quedo sin coche, ha ido al seguro a reclamar por robo, y el seguro le dice que no le va a dar ni un puto duro,porque no es un robo, es una apropiacion indebida, y al tio cuando lo pare la policia tampoco le va a caer gran cosa, si le hubiese puesto un destornillador en el cuello a la tia y se lo hubiese llevado,entonces si habria pillado la pasta del seguro.
los seguros es mejor no necesitarlos,pero cuando los haces la gente no los lee NUNCA y eso es un error


----------



## VOTIN (3 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> tienes razon en lo del seguro, son unos listos, a mi no me querian poner el contenido que yo les pedia,les dije que is no me iba a otro y al final negociamos el contenido,no era lo que queria,pero esta lo bastante alto como para cubirme las monedas,el cash que tengo cubierto es 3000 euros ,creo que mas no se puede, sin embargo el continente, el banco se encarga de que cada x años se actualice por si se derrumbase el edificio ,que cubriese los costos de construccion,para que el banco ,propietario de la hipoteca,no se quedase sin zulo.
> pero bueno,al turron;las monedas te las pagarian al precio del oro en el momento del robo, recomiendo a todo el mundo que tenga facturas.
> 
> mi pareja trabaja en una aseguradora (nos hicimos el seguro en otra compañia ,por posibles problemas en caso de siniestro), y no veas como son esas empresas y como se las gastan,el otro dia me comento que por ejemplo a una tia la robaron un maserati que tenia en venta, quedo con un posible comprador,le dejo las llaves para que lo probase y se diese una vuelta, total ,aunque parezca de pelicula,el tio no aparecio,se quedo sin coche, ha ido al seguro a reclamar por robo, y el seguro le dice que no le va a dar ni un puto duro,porque no es un robo, es una apropiacion indebida, y al tio cuando lo pare la policia tampoco le va a caer gran cosa, si le hubiese puesto un destornillador en el cuello a la tia y se lo hubiese llevado,entonces si habria pillado la pasta del seguro.
> los seguros es mejor no necesitarlos,pero cuando los haces la gente no los lee NUNCA y eso es un error



Los seguros son una MIERDA,mi seguro de mi casa estaba cubierto por inundaciones y obturaciones de tuberias por aguas...................

Total,llovio y la tuberia que bajaba por el sotano se atasco por algo que le entro de la lluvia .............................

NO PAGARON UN DURO DE LA REPARACION PORQUE DECIAN QUE EL SEGURO
ERA POR OBTURACIONES POR AGUAS Y EL AGUA NO HABIA OBTURADO
LA TUBERIA SINO ALGO QUE LE HABIA ENTRADO CON EL AGUA:

de pelicula un seguro de aguas que cubre solo si se ha obturado con el AGUA
¿COMO COÑO SE VA A OBTURAR UNA TUBERIA SOLO CON EL AGUA?:
total una MIERDA.....pero llevaban razon ,yo soy el gilipollas y si no estoy 
de acuerdo que los denuncie


----------



## Mochuelo (3 Dic 2008)

*Comex Countdow*

Navegando por los intermares he encontrado esta página web que puede ser de interes a los que les intriga el "affair" COMEX y la cotización de los metales precisosos.

http://meltdown2011.wordpress.com/2008/11/29/vaporize-comex-countdown/

espero que les sea de interes.

Pd: enlace editado


----------



## VOTIN (4 Dic 2008)

Debido a la continua bajada del oro ,retiro mi propuesta de comprar las filarmonicas
a 650 €, si alguien esta interesado en vender ofrezco comprar a 600€(solo hasta EL LUNES OJO)luego solo a 575€


----------



## Pacome (10 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Debido a la continua bajada del oro ,retiro mi propuesta de comprar las filarmonicas
> a 650 €, si alguien esta interesado en vender ofrezco comprar a 600€(solo hasta EL LUNES OJO)luego solo a 575€



Debido a la continua bajada del gasoil he decidido no llenar el depósito hasta que alguna gasolinera me lo venda a 0,8 euros/litro. (sólo hasta el LUNES OJO) luego a 0,75€/l.

Ostias ::, que el coche se me para. Llamarme a una grúa que me he quedado tirado en el polígono industrial, AYUDAAAAAA.


En serio, si lo encuentras, avisa.


----------



## luismarple (10 Dic 2008)

Menos mal que como el oro no se usa para nada no hay prisa!!

Por cierto, alguien ha oido algo sobre unos experimentos para transformar mercurio en oro con un acelerador de partículas?? al precio que está la energía en USA he leido por ahí que el coste de conseguir una onza de oro de momento es de 3000 euros, pero como optimicen la maquinita a lo mejor es el momento de empezar a comprar mercurio y vender oro!! se imaginan que cachondeo?? sería todo un terremoto financiero!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

VOTIN dijo:


> Debido a la continua bajada del oro ,retiro mi propuesta de comprar las filarmonicas
> a 650 €, si alguien esta interesado en vender ofrezco comprar a 600€(solo hasta EL LUNES OJO)luego solo a 575€



Que pasa. ¿Nadie te vende? Está bien así conoces de primera mano el mercado 

Y tienes suerte de que el oro está bajando:







Tu espera, espera, que seguro que lo podrás comprar mucho más baratito en febrero.


----------



## TRAX (10 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Que pasa. ¿Nadie te vende? Está bien así conoces de primera mano el mercado
> 
> Y tienes suerte de que el oro está bajando:
> 
> ...




Pues si que esta bajando.







¿Ahora vuelve a valer el COMEX?, ¿pero no habiamos quedado que no valia?, ¿no deciais que el indicador del precio del oro era eBay?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Pues si que esta bajando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Parece que lo de leer gráficos no es lo tuyo...que le vamos a hacer...

El COMEX no es el precio calle. El precio de la calle es mayor y sube cuando el del COMEX sube. ¿Lógico no?

Si encuentras oro físico en venta por debajo del precio del spot avísanos...


----------



## TRAX (10 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Si encuentras oro físico en venta por debajo del precio del spot avísanos...



No estoy interesado en pisitos, sellitos, ni oritos, no quiero perder dinero.

Es cojonudo como interpretais los trileros las gráficas, si el COMEX sube el precio de calle sube, si el COMEX baja el precio de calle sube. El COMEX es válido solo cuando sube un poco, cuando baja a saco no vale, y se sustituye por eBay (al que llamais precio de calle). Pero si el oro se fostia y palmais pasta, tampoco importa, "el oro es un refugio". Con estas interpretaciones libres no me extraña que digais que el oro nuncabaja, ni los pisitófilos retuercen tanto la realidad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 Dic 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> No estoy interesado en pisitos, sellitos, ni oritos, no quiero perder dinero.
> 
> Es cojonudo como interpretais los trileros las gráficas, si el COMEX sube el precio de calle sube, si el COMEX baja el precio de calle sube. El COMEX es válido solo cuando sube un poco, cuando baja a saco no vale, y se sustituye por eBay (al que llamais precio de calle). Pero si el oro se fostia y palmais pasta, tampoco importa, "el oro es un refugio". Con estas interpretaciones libres no me extraña que digais que el oro nuncabaja, ni los pisitófilos retuercen tanto la realidad.





Pues parece que Votin no consigue comprar al precio del spot...que le vamos a hacer....



> No estoy interesado en pisitos, sellitos, ni oritos, no quiero perder dinero.



De eso se trata que no te enteras. 

Con 1 sheikel de plata hace 5000 años comprabas 300 litros de cereal. :


----------



## TRAX (10 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues parece que Votin no consigue comprar al precio del spot...que le vamos a hacer....



Tiempo al tiempo, VOTIN sabe mas que tu de esto y no tiene que vender burras, ni chiriguitos que atender.




Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De eso se trata que no te enteras.
> 
> Con 1 sheikel de plata hace 5000 años comprabas 300 litros de cereal. :



Hace 5000 años se mataban a pellizcos, ¿piensas vivir 5000 años para ver los que valen tus oritoh?.

¿Que fue de macario_reloaded?, ¿Para cuando una gira por el foro?.


----------



## elias2 (10 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Menos mal que como el oro no se usa para nada no hay prisa!!
> 
> Por cierto, alguien ha oido algo sobre unos experimentos para transformar mercurio en oro con un acelerador de partículas?? al precio que está la energía en USA he leido por ahí que el coste de conseguir una onza de oro de momento es de 3000 euros, pero como optimicen la maquinita a lo mejor es el momento de empezar a comprar mercurio y vender oro!! se imaginan que cachondeo?? sería todo un terremoto financiero!!



que pena que ademas de caro, el oro que sale es muy radioactivo....


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Dic 2008)

luismarple dijo:


> Menos mal que como el oro no se usa para nada no hay prisa!!
> 
> Por cierto, alguien ha oido algo sobre unos experimentos para transformar mercurio en oro con un acelerador de partículas?? al precio que está la energía en USA he leido por ahí que el coste de conseguir una onza de oro de momento es de 3000 euros, pero como optimicen la maquinita a lo mejor es el momento de empezar a comprar mercurio y vender oro!! se imaginan que cachondeo?? sería todo un terremoto financiero!!



es cierto todo lo que dices luisma,aunque estes en busca y captura,no se que talel pelotazo de la semana,pero te estan buscando


----------



## TRAX (11 Dic 2008)

Los oreros sabeis que hemos estado en máximos y esto va para abajo, es el momento de deshacerse rápido del stock de oro y colocarle el muerto a otro, ya vendrán tiempos mejores. ¿Para que vender una commodity que supuestamente ofrecerá (según vosotros) jugosísimas plusvalías?, ¿Para regalarle el supuesto beneficio a otro?. Siendo consecuentes con vuestros argumentos comerciales, no deberíais estar vendiendo oro en devaluación por los foros, os quedaríais con vuestra fabulosa inversión. Da la impresión que os interesa tanto el oro, como a los promotores los pisitos, vendeis mercancía sobrevalorada para llevaros el dinero del cándido.

Por eso estais en campaña, buscando un buen caladero de cándidos.

Otro f-orero, "Jorgitonew" trabajandose el foro de Cotizalia, ¡usando las mismas referencias, discursos, y fuentes que nuestros f-oreros!.

Cotizalia - Foro



> 205.- j&l...
> nada, para eso estamos....
> mira una foto de un lingote en este link:
> http://www.orodirect.es/images/products/ES/large/l_prod_id_0000000019.jpg
> ...



Cuanto experto en oro desinteresado pululando. ¡SPAM!


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 Dic 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> Los oreros sabeis que hemos estado en máximos y esto va para abajo, es el momento de deshacerse rápido del stock de oro y colocarle el muerto a otro, ya vendrán tiempos mejores. ¿Para que vender una commodity que supuestamente ofrecerá (según vosotros) jugosísimas plusvalías?, ¿Para regalarle el supuesto beneficio a otro?. Siendo consecuentes con vuestros argumentos comerciales, no deberíais estar vendiendo oro en devaluación por los foros, os quedaríais con vuestra fabulosa inversión. Da la impresión que os interesa tanto el oro, como a los promotores los pisitos, vendeis mercancía sobrevalorada para llevaros el dinero del cándido.
> 
> Por eso estais en campaña, buscando un buen caladero de cándidos.
> 
> ...



yo no vendo,solo compro y la verdad es que si pierdo,me la suda,en serio,se que tengo un seguro por si vienen mal dadas,lo tengo ahí 
ojala nunca me haga falta tener que venderlo, simplemente lo tengo y eso me da cierta seguridad ante los acontecimientos que vienen,pero repito ,ojala no tenga que venderlo nunca ni mis hijos cuando sean mayores tampoco


----------



## JAC 59 (12 Dic 2008)

TRAX dijo:


> No estoy interesado en pisitos, sellitos, ni oritos, no quiero perder dinero.



Pues nada hombre, sigue agarrado a tu quimera de papel


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Dic 2008)

hola, soy el mismo de cotizalia (como dice el del post anterior) y que tambien escribe en eleconomista, aunque alli a veces me falsean la firma ya que no es necesario registro
es la primera vez que entro en este foro, asi que os mando saludos a todos.
mi pregunta es la siguiente:
estoy dando vueltas a esto:
Comex is alerting various futures firms about the potential of a squeeze on the December contract and is advising the $840 December shorts to exit their positions y a la noticia publicada en financial times sobre el mismo tema del short squeeze que tanto estamos buscando para acabar con el crimex.
FT.com / MARKETS / Commodities - Gold surges as doubts rise on car bail-out
el short squeeze es en oro, paladio y cobre, el de plata sera en breve.

volviendo al asunto, si el comex entra en "LIQUIDATION ONLY", como puede afectar a los ETF de oro??? en el momento que se entre en liquidation only todos los papelitos de los futuros valdran 0 ya que no habra oro para entregar. ¿las acciones de los ETF valdran 0?, entiendo que si el ETF es honrado, debe tener el oro respaldando las acciones, pero al ser el COMEX quien pone los precios del oro en "papelitos", no se que repercusion tendra en ETF.
Creo que a lo mejor es ora de mover el dinero de ETF de oro a GOLDMONEY.COM, al menos James Turk es mas de fiar.
¿Qué pensais?

Saludos.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Dic 2008)

hora, no ora, sorry


----------



## tiogilito888 (14 Dic 2008)

jorgitonew dijo:


> hola, soy el mismo de cotizalia (como dice el del post anterior) y que tambien escribe en eleconomista, aunque alli a veces me falsean la firma ya que no es necesario registro
> es la primera vez que entro en este foro, asi que os mando saludos a todos.
> mi pregunta es la siguiente:
> estoy dando vueltas a esto:
> ...



Creo poder responder en mi nombre y en el de muchos foreros para decir que: metales preciosos sí, pero con ENTREGA FÍSICA. Sólo te has de leer los hilos relativos al oro y plata.

Lo demás son inventos, ya que de hecho, no son más que papel. Si tu compras en GOLDMONEY.com y se va a la mierda, no tendrás oro, ni tendrás dinero...y la verdad, si la banca o la FED decidierán cargárselos...no durarían mucho.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Dic 2008)

tiogilito888
ya se que es papel.
oro fisico tengo y oro papel tambien, no puedo tener todo en oro fisico porque sino me quedo sin liquidez. por eso tengo oro papel.
respecto a goldmoney, no depende de la fed, goldmoney no esta en usa, esta en la isla de jersey que es paraiso fiscal.
se lo que puede pasar en caso de confiscacion y todo eso, pero mi pregunta no va en ese sentido. 
mi pregunta es acerca del inminente short squeeze del COMEX y de la posible declaracion de LIQUIDATION ONLY, no de confiscacion ni cosas similares.
Si hay liquidation only, no te quedas sin dinero papel, solo que te pagan en dinero papel, lo unico que no podras reclamar oro porque no hay. no habra mas futuros de oro, pero los que habia se liquidan en papel como ocurrio con el caso del niquel hace un par de años o 3.
De ahi que preguntase como afectaria un liquidation only del Comex a los ETF. Aun habiendo luquitadion only, en goldmoney si habria oro y no se habria confiscado. Para que se confisque el estado tiene que inciar la confiscacion, no que el Comex se ponga en modo LIQUIDATION ONLY.
Ahi es a lo que me refiero, como afectara a los ETF. Aparte de pasar el dinero a Goldmoney estoy dando vueltas a la idea de que en el momento de liquidation only empezar a comprar el HUI. Me parece también buena idea ya que comprende a 13 mineras de oro majors y todas son unhedged.
¿que pensais?
gracias por las respuestas e ideas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2008)

jorgitonew dijo:


> tiogilito888
> ya se que es papel.
> oro fisico tengo y oro papel tambien, no puedo tener todo en oro fisico porque sino me quedo sin liquidez. por eso tengo oro papel.
> respecto a goldmoney, no depende de la fed, goldmoney no esta en usa, esta en la isla de jersey que es paraiso fiscal.
> ...



Depende de que ETF hablemos. 

GLD está, en teoría, respaldado por oro y SLV por plata. GLD es uno de los mayores poseedores de oro del mundo. Son instrumentos financieros y hay que ser prudentes. No creo que un default del COMEX, aparte de que se disparen los precios, tenga ningún otro efecto sobre GLD y SLV. Aunque recientemente tenemos opciones de GLD, y allí sin duda habrá un efecto de volatilidad importante que harán aumentar su precio (independientemente del del título).


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Dic 2008)

monsterspeculator
en teoria estan respaldados por oro, pero como el precio del oro esta marcado por el comex, un default en el comex como haria que se formase el nuevo precio del oro????¿como se haria para buscar este nuevo precio? GLD y el resto de ETF de oro siguen al precio del COMEX, si el COMEX es incapz de fijar precio por entrar en default, ¿como se fijaria precio para los titulos de ETF? ¿como se descubriria su precio?
Esa es mi cuestion. Perdon si he sido torpe planteandola, pero queria hacerme una idea de que puede pasar y que alternativas existen en caso de que pase.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Dic 2008)

jorgitonew dijo:


> monsterspeculator
> en teoria estan respaldados por oro, pero como el precio del oro esta marcado por el comex, un default en el comex como haria que se formase el nuevo precio del oro????¿como se haria para buscar este nuevo precio? GLD y el resto de ETF de oro siguen al precio del COMEX, si el COMEX es incapz de fijar precio por entrar en default, ¿como se fijaria precio para los titulos de ETF? ¿como se descubriria su precio?
> Esa es mi cuestion. Perdon si he sido torpe planteandola, pero queria hacerme una idea de que puede pasar y que alternativas existen en caso de que pase.



Hay muchos mercados que funcionan sin mercados de futuros. No hay que preocuparse si el COMEX peta. El precio lo podrían marcar los "fixings" de las diferentes plazas donde se comercia con oro. 

Actualmente es imposible comprar oro al precio del COMEX y aún menos plata. El primer efecto de default del COMEX sería el reconocimiento de la farsa de este mercado de futuros. El precio de la calle explotaría. Tal vez el nuevo precio oficial no, pues no sabemos si estará aún más manipulado.

Es probable que una referencia del precio sea entonces el precio de GLD. Este ETF se negocia como las acciones de cualquier empresa. Tal vez incluso sea este el plan B después de un default del COMEX. No tengo ninguna duda que GLD es manipulable por los tentáculos financieros.


----------



## jorgitonew (14 Dic 2008)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hay muchos mercados que funcionan sin mercados de futuros. No hay que preocuparse si el COMEX peta. El precio lo podrían marcar los "fixings" de las diferentes plazas donde se comercia con oro.
> 
> Actualmente es imposible comprar oro al precio del COMEX y aún menos plata. El primer efecto de default del COMEX sería el reconocimiento de la farsa de este mercado de futuros. El precio de la calle explotaría. Tal vez el nuevo precio oficial no, pues no sabemos si estará aún más manipulado.
> 
> Es probable que una referencia del precio sea entonces el precio de GLD. Este ETF se negocia como las acciones de cualquier empresa. Tal vez incluso sea este el plan B después de un default del COMEX. No tengo ninguna duda que GLD es manipulable por los tentáculos financieros.




Monsterespeculator,
tambien estoy dando vueltas a lo de los fixings.
El fixing de hoy en dia esta referenciado a los futuros, ya que mediante futuros lo puedes arbitrar. Si no hay futuros, como dices tu, podriamos acudir a otras plazas, pero el problema es ¿cuales?, la de ebay, la de un dealer de bullion, en fin, creo que ahi es un problema.
Otra cosa que he pensado, es en el funcionamiento de los ETF. Los ETF compran oro y emiten participaciones de 1/10 contra ese oro. Solo entra mas oro en el ETF si hay presion compradora, de tal manera que así podrian emitir mas participaciones respaldadas por oro, y viceversa para vender. Si presion compradora=presion vendedora no entrara ni saldra oro del ETF, solo se intercambiaran titulos entre aquellos que desean vender y aquellos que desean comprar. 
En caso de no haber mas oro, nunca podría entrar mas oro en los ETF, con lo cual la participacion de ETF subiria de precio, estando respaldada por el oro de siempre, con lo cual tendriamos un precio de referencia del oro spot. Si, creo que podría ser una alternativa para fijar precios esta de las participaciones de ETF.
Yo tengo el ETF de oro con Lyxor, creo que mañana los llamare para preguntar esta duda.
De todas formas gracias por todo.
Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Dic 2008)

*mirar lo que decian del oro hace un año....*

vaya owned en toda regla.....Se acabó el boom de los lingotes: los expertos cuestionan la inversión en oro
¿Es recomendable invertir en oro? La abundancia de la liquidez global, la relajada política monetaria de la Fed y un dólar débil, entre otros factores, han propiciado el nuevo boom de los lingotes. Sin embargo, para algunos expertos, el oro es una inversión cuestionable en el momento actual.

La fuerte demanda de los joyeros en países emergentes como China e India, la decreciente producción minera global, en especial en Sudáfrica, la disminución de las ventas del metal precioso por parte de los bancos centrales y el crecimiento de los fondos cotizados en bolsa son otros de los motivos por los que los defensores más acérrimos del oro defienden este tipo de inversión. De hecho, según Morgan Stanley, a nivel particular, los activos suman 17.700 millones de dólares.


Mal panorama para el oro

Sin embargo, Michael R. Sesit, columnista de Bloomberg, no cree que actualmente se den las circunstancias necesarias para apostar por este tipo de inversión.

"El lingote no tiene una relación directa con el crecimiento económico -como ocurre con otras materias primas-, no produce rendimiento, ofrece limitadas ventajas de cobertura y no se mantiene al ritmo de la inflación", señala. Además, los bancos centrales -los mayores tenedores mundiales de oro- "están deseosos por deshacerse de sus lingotes". 

"Para los inversores que decidan tener oro, las cosas pueden no ser tan fáciles como en los últimos años", ha sentenciado el experto
Se acabó el boom de los lingotes: los expertos cuestionan la inversión en oro - 9/10/07 - elEconomista.es


----------



## 4motion (15 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> vaya owned en toda regla.....Se acabó el boom de los lingotes: los expertos cuestionan la inversión en oro
> ¿Es recomendable invertir en oro? La abundancia de la liquidez global, la relajada política monetaria de la Fed y un dólar débil, entre otros factores, han propiciado el nuevo boom de los lingotes. Sin embargo, para algunos expertos, el oro es una inversión cuestionable en el momento actual.
> 
> La fuerte demanda de los joyeros en países emergentes como China e India, la decreciente producción minera global, en especial en Sudáfrica, la disminución de las ventas del metal precioso por parte de los bancos centrales y el crecimiento de los fondos cotizados en bolsa son otros de los motivos por los que los defensores más acérrimos del oro defienden este tipo de inversión. De hecho, según Morgan Stanley, a nivel particular, los activos suman 17.700 millones de dólares.
> ...




Si no los quieren que me los envuelvan, o mejor, se los cambio por fondos estructurados made in madoff .

Un negocio redondo oiga.


----------



## felino66 (15 Dic 2008)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> vaya owned en toda regla.....Se acabó el boom de los lingotes[/url]






esa noticia tiene 14 meses, ya veremos que dicen dentro de 6 / 12 meses y quien se lleva el owned........

.


----------



## Fray Guillermo (15 Dic 2008)

jorgitonew dijo:


> Monsterespeculator,
> tambien estoy dando vueltas a lo de los fixings.
> El fixing de hoy en dia esta referenciado a los futuros, ya que mediante futuros lo puedes arbitrar. Si no hay futuros, como dices tu, podriamos acudir a otras plazas, pero el problema es ¿cuales?, la de ebay, la de un dealer de bullion, en fin, creo que ahi es un problema.
> Otra cosa que he pensado, es en el funcionamiento de los ETF. Los ETF compran oro y emiten participaciones de 1/10 contra ese oro. Solo entra mas oro en el ETF si hay presion compradora, de tal manera que así podrian emitir mas participaciones respaldadas por oro, y viceversa para vender. Si presion compradora=presion vendedora no entrara ni saldra oro del ETF, solo se intercambiaran titulos entre aquellos que desean vender y aquellos que desean comprar.
> ...



Según Antal Fekete, el cierre del Comex (que él prevé que puede ser con los contratos de diciembre o con los de febrero) provocará una reacción en cadena que provocará lo siguiente:

Item 1: Barrick and other gold producers that still have an open
hedge book will go bankrupt.

Item 2: Other gold miners will, one after another, stop selling
gold altogether, and go into hibernation.

Item 3: Junior gold mines will put off starting production
indefinitely. They will consider their gold ore reserves in the ground a
safer store of value than paper money in an insolvent bank.

Item 4: The closing of the gold window at the Comex will
furnish an excuse for other issuers of paper gold including the bullion
banks to declare bankruptcy fraudulently.

Item 5: GLD and other joint depositories of gold will be under
enormous pressure to default and let the owners of the ETF shares
hold the bag. Let them sue for the gold. They won’t get it: their
contracts give them no right to physical gold. They will get small
change, in paper. The principals will cut up the gold pie among
themselves. No crumbs will trickle down to shareholders.

Item 6: Even allocated and segregated metal account gold is not
safe. The temptation on the account providers to default will be
irresistible. They are not going to release the gold until expressly
ordered by the courts, and will make sure that no gold will be left by
then.
http://www.professorfekete.com/articles/AEFGoldFever.pdf

Por tanto, parece que no es muy recomendable tener papel oro. Sobre los efectos en el dólar, Fekete dice que el terremoto será de 10 en la escala de Greenspan 

He posteado un hilo sobre la alerta de Antal Fekete:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-del-dolar-mas-cerca-de-lo-que-se-piensa.html


----------



## Pacome (15 Dic 2008)

*Precios venta oro-plata*

Adjunto precios de venta actualizados de las principales monedas-lingotes de inversión.

Un saludo


----------



## ILCRF (16 Dic 2008)

¿Alguien conoce esta página: tienda monedasplata, www.monedasplata.com, www.grancomercio.com

Está en español y no tienen malos precios.

Un saludo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (16 Dic 2008)

ILCRF dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce esta página: tienda monedasplata, www.monedasplata.com, www.grancomercio.com
> 
> Está en español y no tienen malos precios.
> 
> Un saludo.



malos no, malisimos, la libertasd de mexico de 1 onza la tienen a 21 euros ¡¡¡¡
la filarmonica a 20¡¡¡¡
es carisimo,lo unico bueno que tienen es la filarmonica de oro a 699 , eso no esta mal,pero seguro que se les habra olvidado actualizarlo y en cuanto llames a preguntar , te la suben 70 euros


----------



## ILCRF (16 Dic 2008)

Pues sí, es verdad, es carísísima.

Retiro lo dicho.


----------



## Akita (16 Dic 2008)

ILCRF dijo:


> Pues sí, es verdad, es carísísima.
> 
> Retiro lo dicho.



Salvajadas de precios: monedas de una onza a 24 euros... si te salen más baratas las de BdE, y encima las canjeas por billetes de colores si se tercia.

Pero está bien que sigamos buscando nuevos caladeros. Se agradece el esfuerzo.


----------



## Perikus (16 Dic 2008)

Hola, también soy nuevo aquí. 
En la linea de la consulta anterior sobre los ETFs. Los Warrants emitidos por Societe Generale, ¿dependen de la quiebra del COMEX?, esto es: la valoración de un warrant depende de la cotización del activo, y si da quiebra ese mercado de futuros, ¿también se suspenderá el valor de los activos vinculados?.

Por otra parte, quizá sólo la quiebra de Societe Generale impida el reembolso de esos Warrants, algo no muy improbable si las cosas se precipitan en la linea de lo explicado por el Dr, Fekete.

¿Alguien tiene más información?


----------



## cruel e inhumano (16 Dic 2008)

Mandé hace meses un email a la Mint de Sudáfrica para comprar Krunjunrans de esos y los amigos me han contestado hoy, tan diligentes, remitiéndome a:
Home - Modern Numismatics International
Münzen - Shop - Homepage - Münzen-Shop von MDM Münzhandelsgesellschaft mbH Deutsche Münze

¿Conocéis estos caladeros?


----------



## Jalapa (17 Dic 2008)

*MDM - www.mdm.de%2Fshop%2Faction%2F&sl=de&tl=es&history_ state0=*

Los de MDM, que pasada. :


Traducido o traducho o como se diga, con el google translator:

» Details »Detalles 


Estreno mundial - ahora la primera edición especialmente favorable seguro: 
La primera moneda de plata de inversión en moneda euro! :

El más valioso y buscado después de la primera edición de la nueva Filarmónica de Plata es una necesidad para los coleccionistas e inversores. Copia de seguridad ahora una de onzas de plata pura (999/1000) por sólo 19,90 €! 

Su "Filarmónica de Plata" es también el inicio de la colección "Los 12 más famosa moneda de plata en el mundo," el mundo es sólo 5.000 veces. Sichern Copia de seguridad de la actualidad del mundo más codiciada primera edición y, a continuación, la recogida de las monedas internacionales más clásicos con el mayor coleccionista, rareza y valor de la plata!


y solo por ....... 19,90 ¡¡¡ Chollazo. 

Y el Maple a 24,90. Mandeme 10.000, porfa.


----------



## 911 inside job (7 Ene 2009)

*Compra por correo en diferentes sitios.*

Quiero compartir con el resto de los foreros interesados en comprar oro mis experiencias recientes.

Hace unos meses decidí diversificar una parte de mis ahorros en oro, no como inversión sino como seguro, y he comprado en diferentes sitios cantidades pequeñas por hacer mi propia investigación de mercado.

Oro direct (antes de conocer el foro): Cómodo y carísimo. La principal ventaja que no tienes que soltar el dinero hasta que te traen el oro a casa.(útil para desconfiados).
Gastos de envío 39€

Inversiones Vivanco: Muy rápido y muy buen trato personal. En un par de días tienes el producto. Se preocupa de que quedes contento. Atención a las ofertas sobre todo en monedas.
Gastos de envío 11€.

Eurogold: Mejores precios que los anteriores, sobre todo en lingotes. El servicio es menos ágil. Pueden tardar un par de días a contestarte y luego el pedido puede tardar a llegar 10 días, pero llegar llega. 
Se les puede llamar y te atienden en inglés o francés amablemente aunque se puede resolver todo por email (yo fui un poco pesado por la tardanza).
Gastos de envío 30€. coste de la transferencia internacional 0€ (con mi banco BBVA. supongo que con otros parecido).

Espero que sea de ayuda.

Saludos a todos


----------



## Pacome (7 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> RAFA NO ME JODAS¡¡¡¡ mira su web ,tienen unos precios carisimos y encima ellos te piden un 20% de señal para ellos vendertelas despues, no me gusta nada,por mucho que te llamen hasta que llega el pedido.
> yo si tuviese un negocio,lo primero que haria seria tener cash para por lo menos no tener que pedir nada de "reserva".
> las cosas o se hacen bien o no se hacen
> -no me gusta que tengas que llamar a un 902 para ponerte en contacto con ellos,los 902 las empresas los utilizan para ganar dinero
> ...



Si es que mezcláis unas cosas con otras y así se confunde al personal.

En monedas de oro actualmente vivanco y orodirect están a un nivel parecido, monsterspeculator unos 10 euros menos y platadirect ultimamente está más caro.

En monedas de plata vivanco en España es el más barato, tanto orodirect como platadirect se disparan y a monsterspeculator hay que preguntar, aunque indica precios baratos (supongo que en granalla).

Por supuesto en Alemania los precios son más baratos. Algo tienen que cobrar por el tema de la incertidumbre en el plazo, el envío, los problemas con el idioma en caso de tener que reclamar y el posible problema con el IVA en la frontera. Cada uno es libre de comprar donde le merezca más confianza todo el proceso.

Respecto a lo del 20% de señal por lo que he visto sólo es en los lotes de inversión bajo pedido, en el resto lo tienes en 2 días. De todas maneras yo preferiría pagar ahora el 20% y de aquí a 10 días el 80%, que no el 100% a Alemania y tenerlo de aquí a 10 dias como mínimo.


----------



## Mochuelo (7 Ene 2009)

*sin Iva, hijo, sin iva*

Segundaresidencia dixit:


> Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata una filarmonica de plata (solo una unidad) 14 euros



14 euros SIN IVA. Inversiones Vivanco incluye IVA en el precio. Digamos que es una "pequeña diferencia" y te la ponen a 17 euros. 

Por cierto sus mates son muy innovadoras mirad sino lo que he copi-pasteado directamente de la cesta para comprar 1 filarmonica


> SUBTOTAL 14 €
> IVA (No aplicable al Oro): 16% 2 €
> TOTAL* 17 €
> 
> ...



:
En mi isla 14+2 son 16. Lo de 17 supongo que es "contabilidad creativa" ¿no?


----------



## Jaimarca (7 Ene 2009)

Ultimamente muy de moda hablar del oro... parece que en tiempos de crisis siempre hay quien piensa que un activo como éste ha de subir por fuerza pero los gráficos parecen indicar completamente lo contrario.

A continuación os presento un gráfico del futuro continuo del oro, parece que está acabando de desarrollar una tendencia secundaria o terciaria alcista en forma de cuña. De romper la zona de los 830 hacia abajo parece que va a tener un buen recorrido bajista.

<a href="http://www.rankia.com/blog/kretan/2009/01/oro.html">Como esta el ORO</a>


----------



## Pacome (7 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> hola pacome, te lo digo con todo cariño, no hace falta que te hagas un multinick para promocionar inversiones vivanco, mira Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata , que es muy caro, pero fijate que con solo comprar una moneda de plata , te sale mas barato que una unidad (comprando 100 ademas)en inversionesvivanco.
> en inversiones vivanco, aparte de tener que comprar 100 , aun asi te sale mas caro
> deberias de haberte dado cuenta ,ya que te molestas en currarte esos cuadros que te haces,y no lo vistes
> mira;
> ...




JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA  ya veo que además de los tags de segundaresidencia_troll y segundaresidencia_escoria te tendrán que poner el apelativo de segundaresidencia_SIN_IVA.  JO,JO,JO,JO,JO,JO,JO

Es el problema que tienes es que sólo te dedicas a desprestigiar a tus competidores y no lees con atención sus condiciones. Venga fijate un poco más, yo también te lo digo con cariño.

Por supuesto que en Alemania son más serios que nosotros, el problema es que a mí nunca me ha entregado el paquete un alemán ¿ sabes como funciona correos en España ? como para fiarse.

Yo de de multinick nada, ni cuando decias que era platadirect ni cuando dices que soy vivanco.


----------



## Pacome (7 Ene 2009)

Mochuelo dijo:


> Segundaresidencia dixit:
> 
> 
> 14 euros SIN IVA. Inversiones Vivanco incluye IVA en el precio. Digamos que es una "pequeña diferencia" y te la ponen a 17 euros.
> ...



Venga ahora me toca defender a orodirect, que en monedas de plata son careros, pero son muy serios en cuanto a servicio.

En realidad tienen un problema en la página web, porque los precios no indican los decimales. En realidad una moneda vale 14,4 euros, que si se le suma el IVA dan un total de 16,70 euros, y muestran el valor redondeado de 17.
Si haceis el amago de comprar 100 monedas de plata lo podréis ver, 1440 euros + 16% IVA = 1670 euros. Todo cuadra, sólo les falla el redondeo en las unidades pequeñas. Les podemos perdonar porque lo que más les va es vender lingotes de 1 kg de oro, por cierto ultimamente a bastante buen precio.

Un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Ene 2009)

Jaimarca dijo:


> Ultimamente muy de moda hablar del oro... parece que en tiempos de crisis siempre hay quien piensa que un activo como éste ha de subir por fuerza pero los gráficos parecen indicar completamente lo contrario.
> 
> A continuación os presento un gráfico del futuro continuo del oro, parece que está acabando de desarrollar una tendencia secundaria o terciaria alcista en forma de cuña. De romper la zona de los 830 hacia abajo parece que va a tener un buen recorrido bajista.
> 
> <a href="http://www.rankia.com/blog/kretan/2009/01/oro.html">Como esta el ORO</a>



Que suerte tenemos con todos estos ángeles de la guarda que se preocupan por nuestras inversiones en oro...Pues ojalá baje algo y podamos comprar baratito.

En vez de tanto bla,bla,bla, Elliotero, ponnos tu plan: Nivel de compra/venta, stops, objetivo y plazo. Así dentro de unos días podremos ver lo que vales. 

¿Por qué no nos analizas el gráfico del oro en euros? ¿O en libras?

Y recuerda, aquí lo que nos interesa es el largo plazo, así que pon un gráfico de otra escala.

Saludos, analisto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Ene 2009)

Pacome dijo:


> JA,JA,JA,JA,JA,JA  ya veo que además de los tags de segundaresidencia_troll y segundaresidencia_escoria te tendrán que poner el apelativo de segundaresidencia_SIN_IVA.  JO,JO,JO,JO,JO,JO,JO
> 
> Es el problema que tienes es que sólo te dedicas a desprestigiar a tus competidores y no lees con atención sus condiciones. Venga fijate un poco más, yo también te lo digo con cariño.
> 
> ...



¿Por qué no se lo pones? (el tag) ¿Has agotado tu cupo de tags?


----------



## Pacome (7 Ene 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué no se lo pones? (el tag) ¿Has agotado tu cupo de tags?



Ni se cuantos tags tengo ni como se ponen, paso de ese mal rollo, aunque de vez en cuando una ironía no está mal para alegrar el foro.

Por cierto, Monster, ¿ porque no entras a trapo con las monedas de plata y les haces bajar a todas las tiendas de España como ya hiciste con el oro ?

Venga, un saudo


----------



## Pacome (8 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que te den , arsa quillo , vete con el per a comé je je je
> arriquitaun



Que me den oro paaayo, que sus lus quedais tó y aún tengo que pagar la frugoneta.

Si el per paga con el me voy, pero prefiero el culín de tu firma pacomé-melo

Orodirect y Vivanco con monedas de oro agotadas. Que mejor prueba de que son los que mejor precio tenían.


----------



## azajet (8 Ene 2009)

> Por cierto, Monster, ¿ porque no entras a trapo con las monedas de plata y les haces bajar a todas las tiendas de España como ya hiciste con el oro ?



Eso, eso que se anime y que consiga que lo bajen a precio spot.
Animo!!!!!
El problema será que si lo hacen unos meses, cosa que quizás puedan permitírse, podrá Monster sobrevivir sin margen, igual sí, ya que como somos tan solidarios le compramos a precio spot y le mandamos propina de agradecimiento. Yo me apunto.
Entretanto yo sigo con lo seguro, como apunta más arriba " inside job ", por cierto, hasta ahora con Vivanco " chapeau". ( Ah! no tengo doble nick, ni me acuesto con quien negocio ).
Saludos


----------



## Mongor (10 Ene 2009)

*Consulta Popular*

Un saludo a tod@s

¿Qué opináis de este "PACK" que ofrecen en inversiones Vivanco? (Pack crisis creo que se llama)

1 Onza de Oro Puro ,999 Filarmonica de Viena
+
1 Tubo Mint ( 20 Unidades ) Islas Cook Año 2.009 o 1 Tubo Mint ( 20 Unidades ) Andorra 2.009

P.V.P. ----- 991.69 Euro

¿Os parece interesante / caro / barato?


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 Ene 2009)

Pacome dijo:


> Orodirect y Vivanco con monedas de oro agotadas. Que mejor prueba de que son los que mejor precio tenían.



cierto,perdona lo dicho, inversiones vivanco tenia buenos precios en oro, la filarmonica a 715 euros,eso si es buen precio.
a ver la siguiente remesa que tal.
ademas hable hace poco con un cliente suyo y es cierto que son gente muy seria.
perdona pacome, pero es que lo decias con tanta rotundidad que pensaba que algo tenias que ver ,lo siento


----------



## andion (10 Ene 2009)

Pacome ¿Ya no actualizas las tablas?:o


----------



## eryosoy (11 Ene 2009)

Mongor dijo:


> Un saludo a tod@s
> 
> ¿Qué opináis de este "PACK" que ofrecen en inversiones Vivanco? (Pack crisis creo que se llama)
> 
> ...



me parece caro


----------



## islandtlt (11 Ene 2009)

Aqui hay otra que vende oro y plata.

ORO Y PLATA ESPAÑA - Los precios más bajos Total Garantia y Confianza


----------



## Pacome (11 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> cierto,perdona lo dicho, inversiones vivanco tenia buenos precios en oro, la filarmonica a 715 euros,eso si es buen precio.
> a ver la siguiente remesa que tal.
> ademas hable hace poco con un cliente suyo y es cierto que son gente muy seria.
> perdona pacome, pero es que lo decias con tanta rotundidad que pensaba que algo tenias que ver ,lo siento



No pasa ná, de buen royito.

Cuando se les acabaron a orodirect y a vivanco las tenían a 699 y 698, no recuerdo cual con cual, en ese momento incluso má barato que monster:, aprovechando una bajada en el precio intradiario.

A ver si siguen así.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (11 Ene 2009)

islandtlt dijo:


> Aqui hay otra que vende oro y plata.
> 
> ORO Y PLATA ESPAÑA - Los precios más bajos Total Garantia y Confianza



A ver qué precios pone. Cuanta más competencia haya en el mundillo, mejor. A Orodirect y compañías se les acaba el chollo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> A ver qué precios pone. Cuanta más competencia haya en el mundillo, mejor. A Orodirect y compañías se les acaba el chollo.



pues oro direct ya esta espabilando, y ciode tambien tiene muy buenos precios en monedas,para quien sea de madridcreo que la mejor opcion es ciode, te vas a por ello ,en el mas absoluto anonimato,y ya esta


----------



## carloszorro (12 Ene 2009)

Eurogold ¿conoceis Alguna Tienda Mejor Para Comprar Lingotes De Oro ?creo Que Es La Mejor Por Lo Que He Visto Hasta Ahora
Pro Aurum En Alemania ,tambien Vi Que Tienen Precios Interesantes En Plata Pero No Envian A España,¿alguien Conoce Algun Sitio Parecido Y Que Envien A Domicilio ?


----------



## felino66 (12 Ene 2009)

Aquí tienes unos cuantos, busca y encontrarás

pro aurum - Edelmetalle. Münzen. Barren. | pro aurum Deutschland Homepage

SilverBroker GmbH

Willkommen bei der GP-METALLUM Münzen Barren Edelmetalle

Bureau de change à Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International

Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Argentarius - Edelmetallhandel seit 2002

MP Edelmetalle - Der Bullionhändler - Handelsplattform

http://www.eurogold.be/UK/main.htm

------------

Inversionesvivanco - MONEDAS INVERSION PLATA

Innovations - Regalos gadgets divertidos

ORO Y PLATA ESPAÑA - Los precios más bajos Total Garantia y Confianza

https://www.thecommerce.es/epages/ea8188.sf

Bienvenidos a SEMPSA Joyería Platería

Compare nuestros precios del oro y plata. Ciode te permite una inversion mas rentable | Oro Ciode

Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata

Monstergold

.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Ene 2009)

Gracias.mi Estrategia Es Comprar Cuando El Oro Llegue A 670 $ Como Inversion A Largo Plazo (6 Años Aprox.)¿crees Que Llegara A Tocar Esa Zona En Las Proximas Semanas?


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Ene 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Gracias.mi Estrategia Es Comprar Cuando El Oro Llegue A 670 $ Como Inversion A Largo Plazo (6 Años Aprox.)¿crees Que Llegara A Tocar Esa Zona En Las Proximas Semanas?



Personalmente no lo creo porque las economías anglosajonas han optado por interés cero y por la monetización de deuda sin compleos al estilo de Mugabe.


----------



## felino66 (13 Ene 2009)

según toda la información disponible, el oro en dolares va a subir "si o si", aunque acaba de romper uno de los soportes que tenía a la baja (830$)

pero mejor lee a putinreloaded, tiogilito u otros que te podrán dar una mejor opinión que la mía

lo vas a comprar en dolares? ojo, en europa, el oro cotiza, se compra y se vende en euros

yo tengo como precio objetivo para comprar a 650 "euros" la onza, puede ser bueno o no, pero es la idea que yo tengo, y no es inversión, es un seguro











.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Ene 2009)

felino66 dijo:


> según toda la información disponible, el oro en dolares va a subir "si o si", aunque acaba de romper uno de los soportes que tenía a la baja (830$)
> 
> pero mejor lee a putinreloaded, tiogilito u otros que te podrán dar una mejor opinión que la mía
> 
> ...



oye cojonudo toda esa recopilacion de tiendas:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9-sobre-comprar-oro-dudas-62.html#post1352064

y dices que a 650 compras??
pues mira, Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International te queda muy poquito para comprar.......


----------



## kretan (13 Ene 2009)

Sobre el oro veo que habéis comentado mi post que colgó Jaimarca aquí. Yo pienso que su grafico es bajista y a quien no le haya gustado el comentario pues es lo que hay... por otra parte publicitais o eso parece orodirect y compañía.... son una ESTAFA total el que quiera oro lo mejor y más liquido es invertir via futuros, el que lo quiera sólido el sr Llinares con muy buen criterio publicó esto en su blog.... comparad los precios SIEMPRE que dan orodirect (por decir alguna) y compañía... hacedlo ni que sea por deporte... con esos margenes os vendo YO MISMO todo el oro que queráis, como si queréis camiones enteros de oro... es un atraco a mano armada. Os dejo de nuevo mi post y el de llinares... por cierto el objetivo que yo creo que es factible son sobre los 600 a 650 dólares a no muchos meses vista pero vamos como siempre eso dependerá de lo que haga el mercado. NADIE sabe a ciencia cierta lo que sucederá con el oro pero si hay deflación no creo que tienda a revalorizarse.

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Para comprar oro de inversión ponga atención
Blog de Kretan: ORO

De verdad ni se os ocurra acercaros a orodirect y compañía... os venden el oro con más del 20% de recargo... y luego el día que queráis desinvertir tendréis un problemón aunque hayáis acertado y haya subido el oro.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> el día que queráis desinvertir tendréis un problemón aunque hayáis acertado y haya subido el oro.



El oro es el activo con más liquidez que existe. Para tener problemas en desinvertir oro las ranas tendrán que criar pelo.


----------



## carloszorro (13 Ene 2009)

por lo visto los ciclos del oro duran 18 años aprox.
si estamos entrando en el 9º año de ciclo alcista,pues ,esta correccion seria una gran oportunidad para entrar


----------



## kretan (13 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> El oro es el activo con más liquidez que existe. Para tener problemas en desinvertir oro las ranas tendrán que criar pelo.



No se que parte es la que no has entendido... lo mismo que compras un lingote en orodirect no te será tan facil venderselo.. si te lo venden con un 20% de recargo como están haciendo y luego te lo compran con un 20% de descuento verás la gracia que te hará haber comprado el lingotito físico de oro.

Si realmente os gusta la inversión en oro aunque a mi no me parece en estos momentos que sea la mejor idea yo buscaría algún ETF referenciado al oro que los hay muchos.... supongoq ue alguien lo habrá propuesto antes.


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> No se que parte es la que no has entendido... lo mismo que compras un lingote en orodirect no te será tan facil venderselo..



¿Y qué? ¿insinúas que sin orodirect no hay mercado del oro? no sabía que existía un monopolio. Creo recordar que mi oro no se lo compré a orodirect, ¿estaré senil?


----------



## kretan (13 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> De verdad ni se os ocurra acercaros a orodirect y compañía... os venden el oro con más del 20% de recargo... y luego el día que queráis desinvertir tendréis un problemón aunque hayáis acertado y haya subido el oro.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



Repito que parte no has entendido de esta frase... q sacas las cosas de contexto totalmente. Mi opinion es que os dejeis de monedas fisicas, oro en lingotes y demás a no ser que preveáis el armageddon total y en tal caso de poco os va a servir el oro. De hecho mucho mejor el petroleo creo yo pensando en una inversión a largo plazo.... pero para gustos colores por que NADIE sabe a ciencia cierta lo que va a pasar...


----------



## PutinReloaded (13 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> Repito que parte no has entendido de esta frase... q sacas las cosas de contexto totalmente. Mi opinion es que os dejeis de monedas fisicas, oro en lingotes y demás a no ser que preveáis el armageddon total y en tal caso de poco os va a servir el oro.



Curiosa opinión. El oro ha subido un 500% en dólares desde el 2001 y no ha ocurrido ningún armagedón.

Algo falla en tus cáculos. ¿Por qué no los compartes con nosotros para ver donde te equivocaste?

Mas que armagedón, yo apuesto por NEOPESETA + DEVALUACIÓN. En este escenario el oro va a hacer milagros, como los está haciendo para los afortunados islandeses que lo tienen en su poder (oro físico, evidentemente, el financiero desapareció de Islandia con los bancos que lo fabricaron).


----------



## kretan (14 Ene 2009)

Pues mucha suerte con tu paranoia... me temo que del euro no salimos ni de coña... es más como mucho se sumará alguno más a la lista de entrada... por otra parte detecto un cierto tono 'chulesco' en tus comentarios... todos nos equivocamos en nuestras predicciones e inversiones y creo que tu no eres ni más ni menos que otro cualquiera.

Evidentemente el oro como materia prima que es quebrar no va a quebrar igual que el petróleo, el gas, la plata el cobre o todas las no perecederas que puedas almacenar por tanto a futuro es evidente que si esperas el número de años adecuado siempre acabarán subiendo, lo que no quiere decir que quizá tengas que esperar mucho más de lo previsto.

Finalmente te deseo mucha suerte en tu inversion en oro pero espero que, al menos a corto plazo, te salga bastante mal lo que querrá decir que los que apostamos al lado contrario la acertamos.


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> Finalmente te deseo mucha suerte en tu inversion en oro pero espero que, al menos a corto plazo, te salga bastante mal lo que querrá decir que los que apostamos al lado contrario la acertamos.



Hasta que no caiga sobre la Tierra un asteroide metálico del tamaño de un campo de fútbol no empezaré a preocuparme por el valor de mi oro. 

Mas bien deberías preocuparte por el precio del petróleo en los próximos 10 años - mínimo - de parón económico en que nadie lo va a consumir.


----------



## kretan (14 Ene 2009)

PutinReloaded dijo:


> Mas bien deberías preocuparte por el precio del petróleo en los próximos 10 años - mínimo - de parón económico en que nadie lo va a consumir.



Así me gusta con optimismo jajajajaja.... en serio te lo digo andate con ojo con el oro que está muy alto sobre todo respecto al petróleo y el resto de materias primas... si te fijas solo hay una que no se ha dado la galleta y adivina cual es.

Si el escenario es inflacionista el petroleo subirá y el oro seguramente también al final sobre todo si la inflación es fuerte por que con la 'acojonitis' absoluta que hay el oro se ha disparado.... solo ha faltado que salgan los analistas recomendándolo en muchos casos para saber que está quemado(si aquellos que decían que el petroleo se iba a 300 dólares, ahora dicen que se va a 15 y también andan cacareando que el oro a 2000 dólares) 

En unos meses veremos quien llevaba razón... por cierto que si la cosa va al reves hay que protegerse si el oro superara los 910-920 en primera instancia y abandonar los cortos para que veas que hay que tnerlo todo previsto... no jugársela a la GRANDISIMA depresión (que yo creo que esto es grave pero respecto lo que leo en algunos sitios ya me considero hasta optimista)


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> el oro que está muy alto sobre todo respecto al petróleo y el resto de materias primas... si te fijas solo hay una que no se ha dado la galleta y adivina cual es.



Deberías leerte el Hilo oficial del Oro, pompero, y enterarte del porqué. No has hecho tus deberes antes de postear en el foro. El oro no es materia prima porque carece de aplicaciones industriales. Precisamente ése es su fuerte.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/77660-hilo-oficial-oro.html


----------



## kretan (14 Ene 2009)

Perdonenme usted pero no tengo que hacer ningún deber puesto que no creo en las religiones foriles ni en el seguimiento de la gran o pequeña masa como podría ser este foro o cualquier otro.. el oro tiene aplicaciones industriales

Mordiendo la moneda - Primera parte

y si te pones en ese plan si el oro no sirve para nada para que lo coleccionas?¿? Simplemente por que es relativamente escaso?¿?

El oro no es más que otro producto financiero, es más, posiblemente sea el que actualmente esté más sobrevalorado pero es que es tan bonito....


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> el oro tiene aplicaciones industriales



Se encesita una masa crítica de demanda industrial para que el precio se comporte como el de una materia prima. El oro simplemente no la tiene, y para a malos entendedores, esto es lo que significa carecer de demanda industrial.

Rigurosamente hablando todo material tiene alguna aplicación industrial por insignificante que sea, hasta el pedo de un elefante.



kretan dijo:


> y si te pones en ese plan si el oro no sirve para nada para que lo coleccionas?¿? Simplemente por que es relativamente escaso?



Esto ya lo he explicado hasta la saciedad en el Hilo Oficial del Oro. Lo repetiré una vez más. El precio del oro lo sustenta una demanda *irracional* del 50% de la población del planeta: la demanda femenina. Cualquier persona observadora puede ver que los detractores del oro siempre son hombres, las mujeres acumulan todo el que pueden.

Ve a razonar con las chicas que el oro es una mierda pinchada en un palo y observa como te mira como si fueras un marciano vendiendo platillos voladores. Luego se reirá del tipo raro con las amigas.  Hasta que las mujeres no hablen mal del oro yo no liquidaré mis posiciones.


----------



## kretan (14 Ene 2009)

Pa ti la perra chica.... que disfrutes de tu tesoro.... obcecarse en un solo activo suele llevar a la ruina sea este viviendas, oro, petroleo, acciones o lo que tu quieras. Prometo pasarme (solo si acierto XDDDD) cuando el oro esté bajo los 700 dólares que espero que sea prontito.

Por cierto... los diamantes tienen más exito entre las féminas que no el oro... además ocupan mucho menos espacio y no son tan especulativos.


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> Pa ti la perra chica.... que disfrutes de tu tesoro.... obcecarse en un solo activo suele llevar a la ruina sea este viviendas, oro, petroleo, acciones o lo que tu quieras. Prometo pasarme (solo si acierto XDDDD) cuando el oro esté bajo los 700 dólares que espero que sea prontito.



Nadie preconiza invertir solo en oro, *si te lees el Hilo oficial del Oro* sabrás que solo defendemos el oro como SEGURO.

Repito, antes de venir de enterao y hacernos repetir los argumentos, léenos que llevamos mucho tiempo escribiendo en el foro.



kretan dijo:


> Por cierto... los diamantes tienen más exito entre las féminas que no el oro... además ocupan mucho menos espacio y no son tan especulativos.



Tampoco tienes ni p.... idea de diamantes, si no sabrías que son un *mercado cautivo*, con el riesgo inmenso que ello conlleva. Por si fuera poco hay casi que estudiar una carrera para aprender valorar un diamante y que no te den gato por liebre. La diferencia de precio de compra y de venta significa que liquidas perdiendo dinero a paladas. El oro supera al diamante porque no sufre de estos problemas.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Ene 2009)

yo creo que teneis razon todos en parte,tanto los inflacionistas com los deflacionistas.
mi opinion es que va a haber algo de todo:inflacion en materias primas ,energia,etc.por escasez y 
deflacion en sectores como ladrillo ,automovil,etc por sobreoferta y falta de credito
el secreto de hacer una buena inversion creo que estara en elegir los sectores inflacionistas
el oro podria subir como bastante simplemente si chinos(proxima gran potencia ) aumenta sus reservas de oro,que tendran que hacerlo tarde o temprano


----------



## kretan (14 Ene 2009)

Mi opinión... que ya lo he dicho es que si hay inflación fuerte el oro subirá en consecuencia pero de momento ese escenario NO es el actual por tanto no veo justificadas subidas del oro... además el grafico dice que es bajista pero como ya he dicho para gustos colores... yo pienso que el que quiera comprar oro que espere, ahora hay mucho más a perder que a ganar y respecto al oro sólido soy contrario simplemente por el engorro de guardarlo seguro y la iliquidez (por mucho que se diga) del oro sólido... en un click compras y vendes un ETF o un futuro del oro...(yo recomendaría ETF ya que te evitas los rollover y otras pegas de los futuros) en cambio el oro físico es un marrón... muy bonito admirar el lingote pero para poca cosa más sirve.

Por otra parte no tengo tiempo de irme leyendo hilos de páginas y páginas. Doy mi opinión sin necesidad de tener que leer la especie de 'verdad oficial foril' que algunos parece que venden en este post, quizá tienen intereses en alguna de esas empresas que venden monedas de coleccionismo u lingotitos a precio de 'oro' nunca mejor dicho (y no lo digo por la discusión de ayer).


----------



## PutinReloaded (14 Ene 2009)

kretan dijo:


> Mi opinión... que ya lo he dicho es que si hay inflación fuerte el oro subirá en consecuencia pero de momento ese escenario NO es el actual por tanto no veo justificadas subidas del oro...



Te equivocas, la deflación siempre ha sido antesala de la hiperinflación y ese es el escenario en que nos están moviendo.

La pasta que la FED, los Bancos Centrales y los Tesoros están inyectando es una sangría digna de la más cruenta película de zombies. En el caso de la FED, en tres meses del 2008 se ha inyectado en términos porcentuales mas pasta que en los 8 años de depresión desde el 29 al 37. En términos absolutos son magnitudes astronómicas.

Este actuar equivale a una epidemia de locura institucional y son inevitables unas consecuencias que harán que la crisis del 29 parezca un recreo en un patio de colegio. El Weimar planetario ya está aqui.


----------



## carloszorro (15 Ene 2009)

no entiendo esta obsesion de los politicos por evitar la quiebra de empresas
ineficientes y por evitar que el consumo se desacelere un poquito,toda esta inyeccion de dinero es pan para hoy ,hambre para mañana.
Esta obsesion por manipular el sistema para un crecimiento continuo es insostenible


----------



## auropata (16 Ene 2009)

*oro y plata subiendo*

Estan subiendo como locos ¿que es lo que pasa?


----------



## PutinReloaded (16 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> Estan subiendo como locos ¿que es lo que pasa?



¿Cuántos trillones se pueden inyectar antes de que el dinero pierda su sentido? Creo que estamos empezando a saberlo.

Las políticas monetarias están llevando a un Weimar global. Las principales divisas no están respaldadas por nada excepto por otras divisas, en un desastre anunciado. La gente no es tonta y se da cuenta de que los bancos centrales están concursando a ver quién imprime mas dinero, para mantener bajo el precio del trabajo, alto el desempleo y destruir las deudas de los estados. Esto acabará por destruir las monedas, la confianza y creará inestabilidad. Habrá un pánico comprador de oro y ostias para conseguir oro físico.


----------



## tiogilito888 (16 Ene 2009)

Jornadas como la de hoy en la que el oro crece en torno al 3% y la plata el 6% son muy decepcionantes para mí. Aún no he completado mis objetivos de inversión...Ojalá reculen esas subidas, pero con los incrementos exponenciales de masa monetaria por parte de todos los estados, cada vez voy a tener menos tiempo.


----------



## Deudor (17 Ene 2009)

Ya sabeis que el oro crecerá a la par que la volatilidad de las bolsas y las quiebras y rescates bancarios. Con respecto a la plata, a pesar de lo de ayer, cero que tendrá un recorrido diferente al del oro, podría acumular bajadas mientras las bolsas caen durante el primer semestre de 2009, para posteriormente poder subir en función de como se vaya comportando el oro.


----------



## VOTIN (17 Ene 2009)

Debeis vender todo vuestro ORO,luego no podreis,viene un TSUNAMI 
La gran bajada vendra dentro de 20 dias


----------



## Germain (17 Ene 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Debeis vender todo vuestro ORO,luego no podreis,viene un TSUNAMI
> La gran bajada vendra dentro de 20 dias



Que baje, que baje, que compraremos más.


----------



## auropata (17 Ene 2009)

*pregunta para deudor*

Deudor:
¿En que basas tu previsión de que la plata se comporte igual que las bolsas?


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Que baje, que baje, que compraremos más.



En efecto. Ojalá ocurra. Y no que baje...sino que se desplome un 50% a ser posible.

Es algo que no comprenden los que no invierten en metales. Ellos están felices con sus depósitos a plazo o sus inversiones bursátiles cuando van al alza...mientras que yo soy feliz cuando bajan mis metales. Ya que tendré algo más de tiempo para completar mis planes de inversión.

Pero seamos realistas: la producción de oro y plata no crece más allá de un +/- 2% al año...mientras que la masa monetaria crece de forma exponencial. Al final nos pillará el toro, y dudo que pueda cumplir mis objetivos...

Por lo menos lo intenté. Otros se quedarán con una mano delante y otra detrás, cuando se den cuenta de que no pueden rescatar sus depósitos a plazo fijo...y que cuando lo hagan, no valdrán nada.

Lo jodido de todo esto, foreros, es que cuando esto pete, a los que tengamos metales preciosos nos llamarán especuladores. Mientras que a los gilipollas que tienen el dinero a plazo fijo se les tendrá lástima...pero se olvidarán cuando iban de listos jactándose de obtener un 10% en sus depósitos de nueva apertura en la banca de internet.

Pero de todas formas, les estará bien empleado: dieron papel, y recibirán papel. ¿Por qué coño la banca capitalista se iba a dejar engañar por unos tontorrones que deciden dejar las gallinas a cargo de la zorra?.


----------



## vidarr (17 Ene 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Debeis vender todo vuestro ORO,luego no podreis,viene un TSUNAMI
> La gran bajada vendra dentro de 20 dias



Que $DEITY te oiga 

En cualquier caso, te has expresado mal. Lo que querías decir es "debéis venderme todo vuestro oro". Que ya se te ha visto mucho el plumero, campeón!


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Lo jodido de todo esto, foreros, es que cuando esto pete, a los que tengamos metales preciosos nos llamarán especuladores. Mientras que a los gilipollas que tienen el dinero a plazo fijo se les tendrá lástima...pero se olvidarán cuando iban de listos jactándose de obtener un 10% en sus depósitos de nueva apertura en la banca de internet.



mas claro agua......


----------



## lonchafinismo (17 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Yo tengo alguna moneda de oro de colección de hace unos años, una cantidad pequeña para diversificar. Quería preguntar la razón de por qué el precio del oro no ha subido estos meses si la demanda por comprar (debido al pánico financiero) ha sido muy elevado.

Y que pasaría en caso de que no hubiera colpaso económico, como podría afectarle en un plazo de por ejemplo dos años, suponiendo que la economia (no la española) se ha estabilizado..

Gracias


----------



## lonchafinismo (17 Ene 2009)

Sí, es una teoría lo de la hiperinflación, y me parece correcto prevenirse, pero yo me pregunto en el caso de que no pasara nada internacionalmente; no estados en bancarrota, no hiperinflación, crecimiento moderado, estabilidad económica, o suave recesión, esto sin contar a paises como España claro.


----------



## BILU (17 Ene 2009)

Hola a todos, últimamente he ido adquiriendo diversas onzas de oro en monedas ya conocidas, Kruger, Maple, Filarmónica, etc. Comentándolo con un amigo que está interesado también, me dice que él pasa de moneditas, que prefiere un lingote de kilo (va fuertecillo  ) . 
Yo la verdad no sé qué es mejor, si monedas o lingote. De entrada al lingote le veo una pega, y es que a la hora de venderlo y sobre todo siendo de kilo será mucho más dificil que onzas sueltas no??
Gracias a todos


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hola a todos, últimamente he ido adquiriendo diversas onzas de oro en monedas ya conocidas, Kruger, Maple, Filarmónica, etc. Comentándolo con un amigo que está interesado también, me dice que él pasa de moneditas, que prefiere un lingote de kilo (va fuertecillo  ) .
> Yo la verdad no sé qué es mejor, si monedas o lingote. De entrada al lingote le veo una pega, y es que a la hora de venderlo y sobre todo siendo de kilo será mucho más dificil que onzas sueltas no??
> Gracias a todos



a la hora de vender un lingote ,te vas de excurison a Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International y te lo compran sin ningun problema


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hola a todos, últimamente he ido adquiriendo diversas onzas de oro en monedas ya conocidas, Kruger, Maple, Filarmónica, etc. Comentándolo con un amigo que está interesado también, me dice que él pasa de moneditas, que prefiere un lingote de kilo (va fuertecillo  ) .
> Yo la verdad no sé qué es mejor, si monedas o lingote. De entrada al lingote le veo una pega, y es que a la hora de venderlo y sobre todo siendo de kilo será mucho más dificil que onzas sueltas no??
> Gracias a todos



No haga caso a su amigo, ya que no tiene ni puta idea. Siga en su línea, que es la que se recomienda en el foro; va por buen camino. 

Y no argumente con su amigo demasiado, deje que se equivoque...en ocasiones para aprender, hay que perder. Y no es que vaya a perder comprando 1 kg. de oro -suponiendo que no le timen en el precio-, sino que no maximizará sus opciones.


----------



## BILU (17 Ene 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No haga caso a su amigo, ya que no tiene ni puta idea. Siga en su línea, que es la que se recomienda en el foro; va por buen camino.
> 
> Y no argumente con su amigo demasiado, deje que se equivoque...en ocasiones para aprender, hay que perder. Y no es que vaya a perder comprando 1 kg. de oro -suponiendo que no le timen en el precio-, sino que no maximizará sus opciones.



Hombre, que al fin y al cabo es mi amigo. Si le puedo ayudar y que lo haga bien pues mejor para todos. 
¿A qué se refiere con maximizar sus opciones? Estoy seguro que ya se ha hablado de esto en este hilo, estaba leyendo desde el principio pero es taaannn largo que si me pudieran ayudar lo agradecería.
Entiendo que no hay grandes ventajas respecto a comprar lingotes o monedas, al fin y al cabo son monedas sin valor numismático y que lo que realmente vale es el oro en sí.
Yo personalmente me decanté por monedas, me gustan más.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (17 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hombre, que al fin y al cabo es mi amigo. Si le puedo ayudar y que lo haga bien pues mejor para todos.
> ¿A qué se refiere con maximizar sus opciones? Estoy seguro que ya se ha hablado de esto en este hilo, estaba leyendo desde el principio pero es taaannn largo que si me pudieran ayudar lo agradecería.
> Entiendo que no hay grandes ventajas respecto a comprar lingotes o monedas, al fin y al cabo son monedas sin valor numismático y que lo que realmente vale es el oro en sí.
> Yo personalmente me decanté por monedas, me gustan más.



Para empezar son más manejables, uno dispone de oro en pequeñas cantidades para pequeños pagos (¿en caso de mad max vas a comprar una barra de pan con un lingote d eoro de 1 kg.?) y, en caso de algunas piezas, el valor numismático puede ser un plus sobre el simple bullion, es decir, que puede valer más el oro acuñado que el lingote.

Bueno, lo poco que sé lo aprendí de tiogilito.


----------



## 4motion (17 Ene 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Para empezar son más manejables, uno dispone de oro en pequeñas cantidades para pequeños pagos (¿en caso de mad max vas a comprar una barra de pan con un lingote d eoro de 1 kg.?) y, en caso de algunas piezas, el valor numismático puede ser un plus sobre el simple bullion, es decir, que puede valer más el oro acuñado que el lingote.
> 
> Bueno, lo poco que sé lo aprendí de tiogilito.



y los demas, pero aprendes rapido pequeño saltamontes


----------



## tiogilito888 (17 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Hombre, que al fin y al cabo es mi amigo. Si le puedo ayudar y que lo haga bien pues mejor para todos.
> ¿A qué se refiere con maximizar sus opciones? Estoy seguro que ya se ha hablado de esto en este hilo, estaba leyendo desde el principio pero es taaannn largo que si me pudieran ayudar lo agradecería.
> Entiendo que no hay grandes ventajas respecto a comprar lingotes o monedas, al fin y al cabo son monedas sin valor numismático y que lo que realmente vale es el oro en sí.
> Yo personalmente me decanté por monedas, me gustan más.



Pues haga pasar a su amigo por el "Via Crucis" de leerse el hilo .

Sí, hay grandes diferencias:

1.- Las monedas son reconocidas en todo el mundo, los lingotes, no necesariamente.

2.- Si necesita dinero de forma gradual: puede ir vendiendo 32 veces oro...que son las onzas troy que entran en un kilo...pero si tiene un lingote, no lo podrá dividir. A no ser que lo funda y haga otras piezas...y eso es costoso y hay que tener medios. La divisibilidad es muy importante.

3.- Si ha de vender, mucha gente puede comprar 1 onza, pero menos un kilo. Se está sacando a muchos compradores potenciales con su estrategia comercial.

4.- Si tiene varias piezas puede esconderlas en distintos sitios...en cambio si le localizan el lingote lo puede perder todo.

5.- Si el oro sube 10 veces su valor -no es ninguna locura, fíjese en el recorrido entre 1971 y 1980- un lingote será una fortuna...y quizá sea tanto dinero que quien se lo compre, le haga sustanciales rebajas en el precio...ya que a Vd. le podría hacer falta el dinero y no hay tanta gente dispuesta a pagar tanto.

6.- Si hubiera una hipotética confiscación del oro de inversión por parte del Estado...siempre podría alegar que las monedas de oro son parte de su colección numismática, en cambio con los lingotes es más complicado.

7.- Las monedas de oro bullion, no es que no tengan valor numismático...sino que el oro lo supera ampliamente, por eso valen por peso. Pero en 1980, algunos años en los krugerrands se llegaron a pagar más que otros (entre 3000 y 5000 pesetas, en ocasiones), porque con la moda del oro y su subida, muchos neófitos se adentraron en el mercado...pagando más por algunas piezas.

Tengo muchos más puntos a tratar...pero no creo que merezca la pena. Que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su dinero...


----------



## BILU (17 Ene 2009)

Gracias a todos, ustedes son de los últimos motivos por los que sigo visitando este corrupto y desastroso foro. GRACIAS


----------



## crators (17 Ene 2009)

Soy nuevo,pero os sigo desde hace bastante tiempo.
A Tiogilito :
da gusto leerle, se le entiende todo. Gracias por transmitir sus conocimientos.
A Votin :
¿que pongo YA LOS CUBOS para recoger "lo que se va al garete"?
Estoy deseando.
A Joaquin :
Ya hablamos que estoy bastante liado. 
A putin :
He leido estudios muy sesudos sobre tus posturas . Y un pequeño dato que todos conocemos, pero que es bueno recordar dado que tras la deflacion "suele" venir periodos de hiperinflacion. 
El año 1999,en Europa costaba una onza de oro 242.68 € y en USA tenia un precio de 287.1 $ comparemos con los precios actuales.

Salud que sin ella no veremos si no el desenlace.

Y a quien yo y el sabemos sin noticias no se puede llegar a nada.


----------



## jaws (22 Ene 2009)

Alguien que haya comprado en anlagegold sabe que coño hay que poner en "UST-ID" ?

El DNI? Nada?


----------



## merche400 (22 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Alguien que haya comprado en anlagegold sabe que coño hay que poner en "UST-ID" ?
> 
> El DNI? Nada?



Acabo de ver mi ficha y, justamente, en ese campo, no tengo nada.


----------



## elclubdelalucha (22 Ene 2009)

*pregunta para tiogilito, monster......*

A ver si los expertos del foro me pueden echar un cable:
Veo que el oro se está fortaleciendo porque se fortalece el dolar ¿cuando creeis que volverá a debilitarse el dolar para poder seguir pillando oro a buen precio? porque veo que en dolares sigue en canal bajista, mientras que en euros va para arriba


----------



## merche400 (22 Ene 2009)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> A ver si los expertos del foro me pueden echar un cable:
> Veo que el oro se está fortaleciendo porque se fortalece el dolar ¿cuando creeis que volverá a debilitarse el dolar para poder seguir pillando oro a buen precio? porque veo que en dolares sigue en canal bajista, mientras que en euros va para arriba



Pues yo pensaba que cuando baja el $, sube el oro, para compensar el poder adquisitivo. 
Lo de ahora mola... sube el oro y el $.


----------



## BILU (22 Ene 2009)

¿Alguien sabe si hay falsificaciones de Kruger, Mappel, y otras monedas de oro? 
Yo he comprado en numismáticas, que las suelen conseguir a través de un tercero (puesto que ellos no suelen tener). ¿Es fiable? ¿Cómo se pueden detectar en caso de existir?

Gracias


----------



## VOTIN (22 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si hay falsificaciones de Kruger, Mappel, y otras monedas de oro?
> Yo he comprado en numismáticas, que las suelen conseguir a través de un tercero (puesto que ellos no suelen tener). ¿Es fiable? ¿Cómo se pueden detectar en caso de existir?
> 
> Gracias



Lo mejor es morderlas ,eso nunca falla
Tambien se les puede echar un poquito de agua regia,pero sin pasarse
A falta de agua regia mearse encima tambien funciona


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 Ene 2009)

elclubdelalucha dijo:


> A ver si los expertos del foro me pueden echar un cable:
> Veo que el oro se está fortaleciendo porque se fortalece el dolar ¿cuando creeis que volverá a debilitarse el dolar para poder seguir pillando oro a buen precio? porque veo que en dolares sigue en canal bajista, mientras que en euros va para arriba



No, el oro no se fortalece porque lo haga el dólar USA. Se fortalece, porque cada vez hay más conciencia entre los ahorradores e inversores de que los incrementos de masa monetaria derivarán en inflación, y que con el oro, cuando menos conservarás el valor de los activos que tenías previamente.

Si la economía va mal, el oro es un seguro. Se están hinchando sobremanera la burbuja del dinero...hasta que estalle. Por eso quien tiene capital, destina una parte de las inversiones a bienes tangibles seguros. Y en sociedades poco bancarizadas como India (consume un tercio de la producción mundial de oro), prefieren activos sólidos que SIEMPRE han tenido mucho valor desde tiempos ancestrales, que otras aventuras como la Bolsa, en la que puedes perder la mitad de la inversión en unos dias.

Además como con la contabilidad creativa se miente más que habla en la contabilidad empresarial, con el oro no hay trampa...hay poco, y cada vez hay que invertir más para producirlo, ya que se agotan las minas, y se exigen inversiones cada vez más cuantiosas. El ejemplo está en la producción sudafricana...que año tras años pierde fuelle.

Pero no nos engañemos...no sólo el dólar USA es una divisa fiat en fase burbujista...con el euro y otras está pasando lo mismo. La masa monetaria no para de crecer, ya que hay que ayudar a la banca en crisis, y seguir con más gasto público, con la creación de nueva deuda...El dinero de papel no para de crecer, mientras que en 2007 se produjo menos oro que en 2006. El oro no se crea desde un ordenador...como el dinero financiero.


----------



## BILU (22 Ene 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo mejor es morderlas ,eso nunca falla
> Tambien se les puede echar un poquito de agua regia,pero sin pasarse
> A falta de agua regia mearse encima tambien funciona



Cállese y deje a tiogilito que escriba. No estamos para sandeces. ¿Mear encima de usted también sirve?


----------



## VOTIN (23 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> Cállese y deje a tiogilito que escriba. No estamos para sandeces. ¿Mear encima de usted también sirve?



Los meados eran muy cotizados en tiempos de los romanos,eran comprados
por cubos(si es de caballo mejor).Al poseer amoniaco es un potente limpiador de manchas,antiguamente sumergiendo el oro en pis se quedaba muy limpio
de manchas
De nada le servira mearse encima mio,pues me ducho a menudo,pruebe encima del PUTIN que se cambia poco de ropa.


----------



## Burbujista Escéptico (23 Ene 2009)

BILU dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si hay falsificaciones de Kruger, Mappel, y otras monedas de oro? Yo he comprado en numismáticas, que las suelen conseguir a través de un tercero (puesto que ellos no suelen tener). ¿Es fiable? ¿Cómo se pueden detectar en caso de existir?
> Gracias



Siguiendo algún consejo que por aquí se ha dado: cómprate una buena balanza (9 euros en ebay), un calibre y una lupa. Y un catálogo de monedas en el que venga el peso (en centésima de gramo) y las dimensiones. 

Si pesa lo suyo, mide lo suyo, y la ves idéntica a los miles de fotos en buena resolución que hay sobre ellas, creo yo que será guay.

Agradeceré también aportaciones.


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 Ene 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Los meados eran muy cotizados en tiempos de los romanos,eran comprados
> por cubos(si es de caballo mejor).Al poseer amoniaco es un potente limpiador de manchas,antiguamente sumergiendo el oro en pis se quedaba muy limpio
> de manchas
> De nada le servira mearse encima mio,pues me ducho a menudo,pruebe encima del PUTIN que se cambia poco de ropa.



Un meado no POSEE amoníaco, ya que no tiene personalidad jurídica, sino que CONTIENE amoníaco.

A algunos nos gusta el oro, y a otros la lluvia dorada...¡qué se le va a hacer!.


----------



## forestal92 (23 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Y para meter unos 500-600 euros en oro, así de primeras que me recomendaríais?

He mirado y me da para unos 20 gramitos mas o menos, en lingote.

¿Me recomendais monedas o lingote? en que web comprarlo?

Graciass.


----------



## andion (23 Ene 2009)

forestal92 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Y para meter unos 500-600 euros en oro, así de primeras que me recomendaríais?
> 
> ...



20 gramos........moneda


----------



## hugolp (23 Ene 2009)

Hola

Un saludo. Soy nuevo en el foro. Me he registrado por el post del oro que está interesante.

A los "goldbugs" les gustará este gráfico de shadowstats:







Parece ser que el periodo de deflación (disminución de la masa monetaria) ha terminado y empieza un periodo de inflación. Y si vemos el aumento en el M1 (los depositos en los bancos) la inflación puede pegar fuerte. Yo creo que antes de un año veremos esta inflación reflejada en una subida de precios.

Además, parece que la FED ya ha vendido muchos de sus mejores activos a los bancos y ha recibido a cambio hipotecas de las que se desconoce su valor real, y puede ser que su capacidad de reacción esté bastante mermada. Alguno aquí cree que la FED podrá controlar la inflación después de lo que ha hecho el último año?

Hugo


----------



## Ivers0n (23 Ene 2009)

El oro lo guardais en casita? tan tranquilos? no hay ninguna oferta de lingote + AK47?
gracias


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

Hola,

Os estoy leyendo hace tiempo vuestros comentarios de oro y plata, y de momento me he unido al club con monedas de plata del banco de españa de 12 euros.

También tengo alguna moneda de colección de hace unos años, de poco valor. Además tengo un amigo con unas monedas de colección con algo más de valor que desea vendermelas.

Me ha ofrecido esta, ¿A qué precio sería interesante tanto por el oro como por ser de colección?


1999 $350 The Golden Slipper - Price Edward Island Gold Coin

This coin is 99.999% pure, the highest standard of fine gold available anywhere in the world! With a diameter of 34 mm, and weight of 38.05 grams, this proof quality coin was expertly struck by the Royal Canadian Mint.

Specifications:
Face Value: $350
Mintage: 1,990
Composition: 99.999% gold
Weight (g): 38.05
Diameter(mm): 34.0
Edge: Reeded
Finish: Proof

Denomination Diameter Weight Alloy Gold Content 
350 Dollars 34 38.0500 .99999 1.02233 






http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/1999canadian350dollars99999puregoldladysslipper.html


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Ene 2009)

Ivers0n dijo:


> El oro lo guardais en casita? tan tranquilos? no hay ninguna oferta de lingote + AK47?
> gracias



yo si puedo lo compro con factura, para eso esta el seguro,no me jodas..........


----------



## felino66 (23 Ene 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo si puedo lo compro con factura, para eso esta el seguro,no me jodas..........




¿te refieres al seguro de "hogar"?

creo que estan limitados a un importe mínimo, ¿no? ¿o has negociado con ellos algo especial?

.


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Ene 2009)

felino66 dijo:


> ¿te refieres al seguro de "hogar"?
> 
> creo que estan limitados a un importe mínimo, ¿no? ¿o has negociado con ellos algo especial?
> 
> .



en cash tengo asegurados 3000 euros (creo que mas no se puede) y en joyas, oro o plata, un valor por 24.000, no tengo eso ni muchisimo menos, lo tengo cubierto todo, se lo tienes que decir al del seguro para que hagan la poliza, a mi me lo aseguraron, me dijeron que se pasarian por casa para verlo, pero al final no lo hicieron ,no se si seria un farol para ver si era cierto.
al igual que el continente el banco se encarga de actualizarlo segun sube la vida, nosotros deberiamos ir todos al seguro a conocer nuestros condicionados ,y si no lo entendemos, que nos lo expliquen ,que para eso lo pagamos.
por muy poco mas al año,te quedas tranquilo por si te roban o algo asi.


----------



## puntodecontrol (23 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Os estoy leyendo hace tiempo vuestros comentarios de oro y plata, y de momento me he unido al club con monedas de plata del banco de españa de 12 euros.
> 
> ...



Esa moneda tiene muuuuu buena pinta, que alguien me corrija.
La vende por 475GBP = UNOS 505 €

Peso = 38 gr
Cotizacion ACTUAL = 1oz (31,10gr) = 876$ = unos 680 €
el gramo sale a 21,87€

Entonces, la moneda valor HOY su peso en oro 21,87 *38 = 830 € y la venden por 505 €?

He echo mal la cuenta, he visto mal el precio o donde esta el truco?

Un saludo.


----------



## lonchafinismo (23 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esa moneda tiene muuuuu buena pinta, que alguien me corrija.
> La vende por 475GBP = UNOS 505 €
> 
> Peso = 38 gr
> ...



El precio que pone en esa web es cuando metieron los datos, a saber cuantos años hace de ello. Y por lo que parece no les queda esa moneda, dice que preguntes por si acaso te la pueden conseguir.

Lo más similar que he visto que tengan allí, es esta moneda, pero parece bastante inferior. La venden por 575 euros.


2007 Canada Five Nines (99999) Pure Gold Maples


----------



## fros (25 Ene 2009)

Sin ser un ejperto ni mucho menos del tema, esto del oro hace tiempo que lo sigo.

En El economista han sacado este artículo sobre el oro y una predicción sobre lo que hará en un futuro no muy largo.

*Tiempos revueltos: Si la bolsa falla, siempre le queda el oro*



> A los más viejos del lugar la cosa les recordará tiempos pasados. En época de crisis, muchos son los que se ven tentados por los valores refugios de materias primas como el Brent, el oro...Para los que huyan de emociones fuertes, llega el primer depósito de la temporada referenciado a una materia prima, el oro, que según los expertos de la entidadque lo lanzapuede llegar a 2.000 dólares la onza.
> 
> 
> Se trata de activos financieros que no están bajo el control de los gobiernos, por lo que en periodos de incertidumbre y recesión económica aumenta su atractivo.
> ...



Tiempos revueltos: Si la bolsa falla, siempre le queda el oro - 25/01/09 - elEconomista.es


----------



## elias2 (25 Ene 2009)

fros dijo:


> Vinculado al índice GOLDLNPM, abona al cliente el capital invertido a vencimiento más un tipo de interés que varía en función de la revalorización del metal. Si alcanza hasta un 10 por ciento, no se recibe ningún interés; a partir de ahí, del 2,65 por ciento TAE, si se revaloriza entre un 10 y un 25 por ciento; del 5,26 por ciento, si se sitúa entre el 25 y el 50 por ciento; y del 7,85 por ciento, si se revaloriza por encima de ese porcentaje. Si está interesado, no tiene mucho tiempo que perder porque el periodo de suscripción finaliza el próximo viernes.



vaya mierda, te quitan el 10 % inicial de la revalorizacion, que es la revalorizacion mas facil, con lo que el cliente deja de ganar la mayor parte de la ganancia.
Seria mucho mejor comprar oro directamente, en vez de comprar un certificado de un banco que puede quebrar y que encima te quita el primer 10% de revalorizacion....


----------



## PutinReloaded (25 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> vaya mierda, te quitan el 10 % inicial de la revalorizacion, que es la revalorizacion mas facil, con lo que el cliente deja de ganar la mayor parte de la ganancia.
> Seria mucho mejor comprar oro directamente, en vez de comprar un certificado de un banco que puede quebrar y que encima te quita el primer 10% de revalorizacion....



Asi es, pero el idiotismo de la gente y su fe en la banca llega a extremos absurdos.

Oro en mano se llama el juego.


----------



## andion (25 Ene 2009)

Estos de los bancos, le quieren sacar beneficio, a su propia ruina........


----------



## fros (26 Ene 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> vaya mierda, te quitan el 10 % inicial de la revalorizacion, que es la revalorizacion mas facil, con lo que el cliente deja de ganar la mayor parte de la ganancia.
> Seria mucho mejor comprar oro directamente, en vez de comprar un certificado de un banco que puede quebrar y que encima te quita el primer 10% de revalorizacion....



Totalmente de acuerdo. Sólo es factible la inversión si aseguran el capital, independientemente de que el oro baje.

De todas formas, lo que quería resaltar es la primera parte, donde pone que se pronostica una subida de oro importante de corto a medio plazo. (de 800 a 1.200 dólares la onza).

Por lo demás, como he dicho, estoy de acuerdo, es una mierda de producto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Ene 2009)

> Vinculado al índice GOLDLNPM...



De Bloomberg



> The members of The London Gold Market Fixing Limited consist of Barclays Capital, Scotia Mocatta, Deutsche Bank, Societe Generale, and HSBC Investment Banking Group. The fix is carried out twice a day, at 10.30 a.m. and 3 p.m. London local time via telephone by the 5 members.




Un producto de banquitos con precios fijados por los banquitos que cada vez tienen menos relación con el precio de la calle...

La ruina de los bancos está en el oro de la calle no en sus productos financieros. El problema de los bancos es que la gente no saque su dinero del banco y lo intentarán DE CUALQUIER MANERA.


----------



## auropata (26 Ene 2009)

*duda, duda?*

a la hora de vender el oro (si hace falta)
¿Es necesario presentar factura de compra? entiendo que no, al tratarse de un producto exento de iva ¿y con la plata?
Es posible asegurar el oro y la plata dentro de un seguro doméstico? 
Dicenque si tienes factura el seguro te lo cubriría...pero yo lo dudo, porque entonces cualquiera podría duplicar su oro robándose a si mismo
¿Que opinais de la seguridad de las cajas (valga la redundancia) deseguridad de los bancos como depósito argentífero y aurífero?
alguna opinión sobre esto?


----------



## vidarr (26 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> ¿Que opinais de la seguridad de las cajas (valga la redundancia) deseguridad de los bancos como depósito argentífero y aurífero?
> alguna opinión sobre esto?



Que en caso de confiscación del oro por parte del estado, ese será el primer sitio donde vayan a ver.


----------



## business_is_business (27 Ene 2009)

*Presentación y dudas!*

Hola a todos,

hace poco que me acabo de registrar, aunque en realidad llevo leyendo este foro desde hace semanas, descubriendo cosas que ni me imaginaba acerca del sistema económico mundial, inflación, euro/dólar, metales preciosos, etc. Ciertamente la desinformación de la sociedad sobre cómo está montado todo es espectacular, y cambiar la manera de ver las cosas no siempre es fácil; a mí me está costando :. Se podría decir que estoy en la fase 4 de aquel post titulado "_Fases de Tiogilito888 en su inmersión en el mundo de los metales preciosos_" .

He dedicado muchas horas a leer posts sobre metales preciosos, ya que parecen actualmente una gran oportunidad. Más o menos me ha quedado claro la diferencia entre dinero-fiat, dinero fiduciario, dinero real, y la historia que han ido dejando a lo largo de este último siglo y medio. Más difícil me resulta entender lo que muchos entendidos foreros intentan explicar sobre el porqué el valor de los metales permanecen impasibles haya crisis o no, y el porqué es necesario confiar parte del patrimonio a ellos. Creo que voy a tener que leerme lo mismo unas 50 veces para que me entre en la cabeza, o encontrar la explicación para crío de 10 años que me lo haga entender .

Después de las disputas que he leído por hacer entender que los metales preciosos no son una inversión, sino un seguro, mis dudas van más encaminadas a los metales como inversión para obtener unos beneficios. Es decir, no quiero oro/plata física; quiero invertir en ella por las razones dadas en este foro, así como en otros que he leído. Me gustaría poder invertir en ellos (*oro, plata, platino, paladio y rodio*) como si de acciones de empresas se tratara, pero obviamente sin ser empresas, sino metales. Me gustaría que me informárais de las opciones que tengo. He visto que están las *ETFs* (aunque no me gustan porque son acciones de empresas que trabajan con metales, no de los metales en sí). También están las "*pool accounts*" como las que tienen en Kitco, que supongo que es más lo que busco, pero no sé si es mucho de fiar.

En fin, que cualquier información que me pudiérais dar sobre ETFs, pool accounts o cualquier otra cosa me sería de utilidad, a poder ser explicado a un recién neófito para que lo pueda entender lo mejor posible . Todas las respuestas de buena fe me serán de utilidad; sino, a seguir escribiendo y debatiendo, e instruyendo al personal.

Un saludo


----------



## PutinReloaded (27 Ene 2009)

business_is_business dijo:


> mis dudas van más encaminadas a los metales como inversión para obtener unos beneficios. Es decir, no quiero oro/plata física; quiero invertir en ella por las razones dadas en este foro, así como en otros que he leído. Me gustaría poder invertir en ellos (*oro, plata, platino, paladio y rodio*) como si de acciones de empresas se tratara, pero obviamente sin ser empresas, sino metales. Me gustaría que me informárais de las opciones que tengo. He visto que están las *ETFs* (aunque no me gustan porque son acciones de empresas que trabajan con metales, no de los metales en sí). También están las "*pool accounts*" como las que tienen en Kitco, que supongo que es más lo que busco, pero no sé si es mucho de fiar.
> 
> En fin, que cualquier información que me pudiérais dar sobre ETFs, pool accounts o cualquier otra cosa me sería de utilidad, a poder ser explicado a un recién neófito para que lo pueda entender lo mejor posible . Todas las respuestas de buena fe me serán de utilidad; sino, a seguir escribiendo y debatiendo, e instruyendo al personal.
> 
> Un saludo



La crisis se pordría describir como "crisis de promesas de pago". Malos tiempos para entregar dinero a cambio de pagarés, entregarés o esperequeenseguidavuelvos. Fíese solo de metal real en sus manos.


----------



## elnuevo (27 Ene 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Esa moneda tiene muuuuu buena pinta, que alguien me corrija.
> La vende por 475GBP = UNOS 505 €
> 
> Peso = 38 gr
> ...



El truco está en que esa página web no actualiza sus precios cada día. llámales para hacer la compra y verás el precio que te dan (que es bastante peor que el de muchas webs alemanas)


----------



## lonchafinismo (28 Ene 2009)

Las clásicas en oro, ¿qué os parece el precio?


1 oz Koala Gold Proof Coin 2008 823 euros
1/10 oz Koala Gold Proof Coin 2008 85 euros
Nugget 2005 (1/10oz) 66 euros
Nugget 2004 (1/4 oz) Proof 170 euros
25th Anniversary of Panda Coins 25-Coin Gold Set (1/25 oz each coin) 835 euros


----------



## Push-to-talk (28 Ene 2009)

*Que os parecen estos precios ?*

Quería hacer una primera inversion en oro
y me he fijado en estos precios.
http://homepage.mac.com/deglet/Lista de Precios - Price List.htm

Algunas de las monedas creo que no son 
de las mas comunes. Podrá ser difícil
deshacerse de ellas si las compro?

Que monedas serían las mas recomendables para poder venderlas
con facilidad.

Muchas gracias de antemano

J.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (28 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Las clásicas en oro, ¿qué os parece el precio?
> 
> 
> 1 oz Koala Gold Proof Coin 2008 823 euros
> ...



Koalas y Pandas... CAAAAAAROS...
Pero caros de cojones.

Lo mejor, el 1/4 nugget a 170.
Yo lo compraría ahora mismo... ¿dónde?


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

Push-to-talk dijo:


> Quería hacer una primera inversion en oro
> y me he fijado en estos precios.
> http://homepage.mac.com/deglet/Lista de Precios - Price List.htm
> 
> ...



Coño, me había asustado...pensaba que no conocería esas monedas: son las piezas más comunes y baratas por gramo de oro

Esas piezas se conocen en todo el mundo, son las más negociadas...eso de las bullion coin de nuevo cuño como los pandas o las filarmónicas están menos arraigadas, y suele haber menos oferta real a buen precio.


----------



## tiogilito888 (28 Ene 2009)

lonchafinismo dijo:


> Las clásicas en oro, ¿qué os parece el precio?
> 
> 
> 1 oz Koala Gold Proof Coin 2008 823 euros
> ...



Los Nuggets están bastante por debajo del spot...y además en pieza pequeña. El precio es muy bueno...la onza está en este momento a 673 €/oz.


----------



## Push-to-talk (28 Ene 2009)

Gracias por la contestación !

Entiendo que no tendría ningún problema en venderlas en el futuro.
Correcto ? 

Que tal son los precios que anuncia ??

Soy un neófito en el tema y cualquier información será
bienvenida.

Muchas gracias de nuevo

J.


----------



## Mambis (28 Ene 2009)

hola compañeros: la semana pasada estuve en londres un par de dias y compré algo de oro, sobre todo monedas ya que era lo poco que había sobre todo kruger y soveranos, la peña va en plan salvaje, el precio de la kruger estaba a 670 pounds unos 717€, las compré en el ats bullion que se encuentra junto al hotel savoy en la calle strand y los soveranos en el goldline en cannary enfrente del cutty sark, tienen web con precios, en los 2 el trato es correcto y confidencial. 
En londres se está comprando oro a saco, se huele algo raro y nadie se fia de nada ni de nadie, como bien ha comentado algún forero el oro es el mejor activo en éstos momentos como valor seguro, "el dinero fiduciario es papel y el oro es oro" fue la frase con el que me despidió uno de los dependientes del ats bullion.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (29 Ene 2009)

Hola, siempre he visto este hilo, pero nunca había entrado... he visto en las últimas páginas que habláis de comprar monedas, supongo que ya se habrá posteado, pero que os parece esto...

5.Comprar oro. Lingote de 100g. - LINGOTES DE ORO - JoyeriaVirtual.Net
Lingote de 100gr 2691€

O el de 1kg 26222€
http://www.joyeriavirtual.net/ecommerce/web/product_info.php?cPath=81&products_id=1065

Saludos...

Edito: No he buscado mucho, por que he encontrado otro lingote de 1kg por 3000€ menos...
http://www.orodirect.es/ES/LINGOTE_Oro/19_2/lingote_de_oro_1000_gr_argor-heraeus.html
23.743€


----------



## peletero (29 Ene 2009)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola, siempre he visto este hilo, pero nunca había entrado... he visto en las últimas páginas que habláis de comprar monedas, supongo que ya se habrá posteado, pero que os parece esto...
> 
> 5.Comprar oro. Lingote de 100g. - LINGOTES DE ORO - JoyeriaVirtual.Net
> Lingote de 100gr 2691€
> ...



¡Anda! Otro lingote de 1 kg más barato todavía: (22.878,90 EUR)

1.000 Gramm Goldbarren, EUR 22878.90 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

Aunque anlagegold24 está supertrasiegado por los foreros de acá.


----------



## lonchafinismo (29 Ene 2009)

Los Nuggets los venden en un banco ucraniano. 
Para ver todas las bullion hay que buscar: Kind- y después bullión.
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]

Name of coin Weight of coin/set	Price, UAH/item En euros- dividir por10

Series: Nugget	
Gold (999.9)	
Nugget 2004 (1/10 oz)	0.1	3.110 658.00
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ] 
Nugget 2004 (1/20 oz)	0.05	1.555 317.00	
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]
Nugget 2005 (1/10oz)	0.1	3.110 658.00	
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]
Nugget 2005 (1/20 oz)	0.05	1.555 393.00	
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]
Nugget 2005 (1/4 oz)	0.25	7.776 1400.00
Raiffeisen Bank Aval [ Electronic catalogue of coins < Service for private person ]


----------



## jaws (29 Ene 2009)

alguien que haya comprado en eurogold saben por qué compañía envían?


----------



## 911 inside job (29 Ene 2009)

jaws dijo:


> alguien que haya comprado en eurogold saben por qué compañía envían?



Cuando llamé a Eurogold se lo pregunté y me dijo que no usaban ninguna empresa de envíos privada sino la compañía nacional que tengan allí. O sea correos de toda la vida versión belga.
Me insistio que estaba totalmente asegurado y que si no me llegaba me enviaban otro.
Eso si, tardó mas de una semana pero llegó.


----------



## Jaimarca (29 Ene 2009)

En los últimos tres meses el oro ha tenido una revalorización del 30%. Los precios se enfrentan ahora a fuertes y numerosas resistencias antes de seguir subiendo.

*Spread o ratio oro - plata*
El precio de la plata ha tenido una revalorización algo mayor, sobre un 35% en el mismo periodo.

<a href="http://www.rankia.com/blog/joseant/2009/01/que-pasa-con-el-oro.html">¿ Qúe pasa con el oro ?</a>

S2


----------



## monicagt (29 Ene 2009)

Quisiera preguntar donde se puede comprar oro además de en las páginas web que únicamente te dan la opción de hacer compras online. Supongo que habrá otra forma de comprarlo, por ejemplo las monedas.
Gracias.


----------



## auropata (30 Ene 2009)

*Ojo con el oro*

ATENCIÓN
Acaba de tocar los 719 euros la onza, 921 dolares. Pero en mi opinión dado que el dolar en la primera mitad del año va a tender a apreciarse (segun todos los pronósticos) frente al euro, para luego volver a bajar no es buen momento a mi juicio para comprar oro (plata creo que si) No deja de ser una opinión, podeis discutir.... A los ingleses en cambio mas les vale comprar esté como esté, porque la sterling pound pronto valdrá 0. 
¿Creeis que el FMI sacará en secreto parte de su oro al mercado (eso que decía que iba a hacer poco a poco para no distorsionar el mercado) a fin de cortar la explosión aurífera y restaurar la confianza en el sistema bancario?


----------



## carloszorro (30 Ene 2009)

auropata dijo:


> ATENCIÓN
> Acaba de tocar los 719 euros la onza, 921 dolares. Pero en mi opinión dado que el dolar en la primera mitad del año va a tender a apreciarse (segun todos los pronósticos) frente al euro, para luego volver a bajar no es buen momento a mi juicio para comprar oro (plata creo que si) No deja de ser una opinión, podeis discutir.... A los ingleses en cambio mas les vale comprar esté como esté, porque la sterling pound pronto valdrá 0.
> ¿Creeis que el FMI sacará en secreto parte de su oro al mercado (eso que decía que iba a hacer poco a poco para no distorsionar el mercado) a fin de cortar la explosión aurífera y restaurar la confianza en el sistema bancario?



Al FMI le queda poco margen para seguir manipulando el mercado aunque en los 1000$ vendera de nuevo.Con vistas al medio/largo plazo,creo que conviene ir tomando posisiones.


----------



## jaws (30 Ene 2009)

Parece que llegaron.


----------



## ee5348z (31 Ene 2009)

Tengo Krugerrands de 1 onza de Oro a 789€.

Aquí fotos:

<a href="http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17112008749ft2.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/7722/17112008749ft2.th.jpg" border="0" /></a><br /><br />



<a href="http://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=17112008750vp0.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/5170/17112008750vp0.th.jpg" border="0" /></a><br /><br />


----------



## auropata (31 Ene 2009)

*donde comprar en valencia*

donde se puede comprar oro y plata en valencia a buen precio (osea que no sea orodirect)???? y cerca de valencia???


----------



## felino66 (1 Feb 2009)

ee5348z dijo:


> Tengo Krugerrands de 1 onza de Oro a 789€.
> 
> Aquí fotos:
> 
> ...





¿podrias ampliarlas?

.


----------



## jaws (3 Feb 2009)

Por curiosidad, alguien sabe donde comprar paladio?

Y en caso de no poder comprarse en europa a un precio aceptable, alguien sabe cuales son los aranceles si lo importas de kitko o similares en usa?


----------



## deimon (3 Feb 2009)

Sí ,muy bien lo de comprar oro y tal.

Pero en algún momento hay que revender y resulta que te pagan unos 2000 euros/kilo menos del precio que te lo venden.


Asi hay que que esperar aún más años para compensar esa diferencia.


O no ?


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Feb 2009)

deimon dijo:


> Sí ,muy bien lo de comprar oro y tal.
> 
> Pero en algún momento hay que revender y resulta que te pagan unos 2000 euros/kilo menos del precio que te lo venden.
> 
> ...



no señor, en Gold Rates te compran un lingote de kilo por 300 euros menos de lo que lo compras,los krugerrand los compran a 705 y los venden a 725 , te cojes un ryanair y por menos de 100 euros te haces una excursion y lo vendes,leete los hilos, esta muy dicho ya........


----------



## vidarr (4 Feb 2009)

deimon dijo:


> Sí ,muy bien lo de comprar oro y tal.
> Pero en algún momento hay que revender y resulta que te pagan unos 2000 euros/kilo menos del precio que te lo venden.
> Asi hay que que esperar aún más años para compensar esa diferencia.
> 
> O no ?



No.

De hoy mismo en Munters:


```
Moneda         Precio compra       Precio venta
Old Sovreign   160.50              165.50
```
O sea, que a priori si compras por la mañana y esa tarde te da un jamacuco de arrepentimiento habrás perdido 5 euros. Un capitalazo


----------



## deimon (4 Feb 2009)

Ya sabemos que los de Orodirect son careros,pero con estos la diferencia compra-venta del lingote de kilo es de casi 2500 euros!

Precios de hoy mismo:

Descripción Peso Precio compra Precio venta 

Lingote de Oro 1000 gr. Argor-Heraeus 1.000 gr. 22.297 € 24.761 € 


Gracias por el consejo de tirar de Ryanair..


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2009)

deimon dijo:


> Ya sabemos que los de Orodirect son careros,pero con estos la diferencia compra-venta del lingote de kilo es de casi 2500 euros!
> 
> Precios de hoy mismo:
> 
> ...



y si no quieres viajar,eurgold te lo envia a casa muchisimo mas barato,y con unos gastos de envio pequeñisimos


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> y si no quieres viajar,eurgold te lo envia a casa muchisimo mas barato,y con unos gastos de envio pequeñisimos



ryanair es para venderlo con una diferencia menor sobre la compra


----------



## carloszorro (4 Feb 2009)

parece que la gente se esta fijando mas en la plata ultimamente,¿que opinais?
y con respecto al oro ¿corregira?o ya esto es el despegue definitivo


----------



## Lino (4 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> parece que la gente se esta fijando mas en la plata ultimamente,¿que opinais?
> y con respecto al oro ¿corregira?o ya esto es el despegue definitivo



La gente se fija más en la plata que en el oro por una sencilla razón: una onza de plata te cuesta 15 euros (o poco más de 11 si son franciscos del 66). Una onza de oro está en 50 veces más.

Si mi marido me regala una onza de plata le parto la cara.

Y respecto a si despega o no el oro ¡qué mas da! Si sube bien, y si baja se compra más.


----------



## vidarr (4 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> La gente se fija más en la plata que en el oro por una sencilla razón: una onza de plata te cuesta 15 euros (o poco más de 11 si son franciscos del 66). Una onza de oro está en 50 veces más.
> 
> Si mi marido me regala una onza de plata le parto la cara.
> 
> Y respecto a si despega o no el oro ¡qué mas da! Si sube bien, y si baja se compra más.




Qué alegría tenerte por aquí de nuevo. A ver si se pasan también VOTIN y Trax y tenemos la tripleta. Qué sería de los hilos del oro y la plata sin los trolls (sobre todo ahora que hay menos movimiento).


----------



## segundaresidencia (4 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> una onza de plata te cuesta 15 euros (o poco más de 11 si son franciscos del 66)



ya no es asi,ojala  , yo creo que este domingo las vere en el rastro a 7 euros en todos los sitios, el domingo pasado habia algunos que las tenian ya a 7 , pero no todos(algunos a 6), y a ese precio las vendian bien, este domingo no creo que ya nadie las venda a 6


----------



## Germain (4 Feb 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> ya no es asi,ojala  , yo creo que este domingo las vere en el rastro a 7 euros en todos los sitios, el domingo pasado habia algunos que las tenian ya a 7 , pero no todos(algunos a 6), y a ese precio las vendian bien, este domingo no creo que ya nadie las venda a 6



Sip, en el ebay está ya resultando difícil sacarlos por menos de 6,5€, la gente se está abalanzando como lobos sobre los paquitos.


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 Feb 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Sip, en el ebay está ya resultando difícil sacarlos por menos de 6,5€, la gente se está abalanzando como lobos sobre los paquitos.



Y en la numismática Lamas Bolaño de Barcelona, las venden como oferta a 10 euros.


----------



## tiogilito888 (4 Feb 2009)

Lino dijo:


> La gente se fija más en la plata que en el oro por una sencilla razón: una onza de plata te cuesta 15 euros (o poco más de 11 si son franciscos del 66). Una onza de oro está en 50 veces más.
> 
> Si mi marido me regala una onza de plata le parto la cara.
> 
> Y respecto a si despega o no el oro ¡qué mas da! Si sube bien, y si baja se compra más.



Por el interés te quiero, Andrés.


----------



## IberWar (4 Feb 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por el interés te quiero, Andrés.



PutinReloaded ya te lo explicó. La prueba está.


----------



## Germain (4 Feb 2009)

Cagonlamar, y yo sin cash!


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

imaginaros que disponeis de 130.000 € para hacer una cestita;
¿que porcentajes de plata/oro hariais?
¿que porcentajes de monedas/lingotes?
¿donde comprariais?
¿a que precios?


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> imaginaros que disponeis de 130.000 € para hacer una cestita;
> ¿que porcentajes de plata/oro hariais?
> ¿que porcentajes de monedas/lingotes?
> ¿donde comprariais?
> ¿a que precios?



100.000 plata
30.000 oro
monedas, sin ninguna duda
¿donde?
oro; Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International
plata;a ese nivel miraria muchos sitios ,antes munters vendia plata, supongo que ellos te podrian decir otro sitio donde comprar, kitco, o hablaria con alguna compañia minera directamente, podrias ponerte en contacto con alguno del foro , porque a lo mejor te podrian poner en contacto con alguien a cambio de una comision...... en fin las posibilidades son muchas
pero el oro en Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International


----------



## elnuevo (5 Feb 2009)

Hoy el oro a máximos en euros otra vez. Cuando compré yo parecía caro, pero mira que se está revalorizando


----------



## 4motion (5 Feb 2009)

elnuevo dijo:


> Hoy el oro a máximos en euros otra vez. Cuando compré yo parecía caro, pero mira que se está revalorizando



Y lo que nos queda por ver, ya lo veras ya


----------



## DHD (5 Feb 2009)

Hola a todos, he decidido hacer refugio de la mitad de mi dinero en oro. He visto que hablaís como mejor opción, la compra en Eurogold. ¿Sabeis si tienen disponibles lingotes de 1 Kilo? En la lista de ellos aparecen al lado una pequeña foto con los lingotes, pero solo sale la foto a partir de 100 gramos. ¿Envian a domicilio? ¿los costes de envio son muy altos? ¿cuanto tarda en llegar? ¿el pago como se realiza? Os agradeceria que me contestarais, pues quiero hacerlo cuanto antes. Muchas gracias.


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Feb 2009)

DHD dijo:


> Hola a todos, he decidido hacer refugio de la mitad de mi dinero en oro. He visto que hablaís como mejor opción, la compra en Eurogold. ¿Sabeis si tienen disponibles lingotes de 1 Kilo? En la lista de ellos aparecen al lado una pequeña foto con los lingotes, pero solo sale la foto a partir de 100 gramos. ¿Envian a domicilio? ¿los costes de envio son muy altos? ¿cuanto tarda en llegar? ¿el pago como se realiza? Os agradeceria que me contestarais, pues quiero hacerlo cuanto antes. Muchas gracias.



LOAS LINGOTES SON DE PALETOS
compra onzas mejor, lo venderas luego mejor.....
vete a munters, es mas barato que eurogold
en eurogold, cuando sale foto, tienen stock, si no hay foto estan en rotura


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

DHD dijo:


> Hola a todos, he decidido hacer refugio de la mitad de mi dinero en oro. He visto que hablaís como mejor opción, la compra en Eurogold. ¿Sabeis si tienen disponibles lingotes de 1 Kilo? En la lista de ellos aparecen al lado una pequeña foto con los lingotes, pero solo sale la foto a partir de 100 gramos. ¿Envian a domicilio? ¿los costes de envio son muy altos? ¿cuanto tarda en llegar? ¿el pago como se realiza? Os agradeceria que me contestarais, pues quiero hacerlo cuanto antes. Muchas gracias.



yo he comprado en eurogold varios lingotes de un kg,sin foto,no te preocupes por la foto
envian a domicilio(con un seguro,si pasa algo te envian otro)
gastos de envio muy baratos 35 € mas o menos,no recuerdo bien
tiempo de entrega ;muy rapidos una semana y pico
el pago ;yo les hice una transferencia bancaria
resumiendo :quede muy satisfecho


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

DHD dijo:


> Hola a todos, he decidido hacer refugio de la mitad de mi dinero en oro. He visto que hablaís como mejor opción, la compra en Eurogold. ¿Sabeis si tienen disponibles lingotes de 1 Kilo? En la lista de ellos aparecen al lado una pequeña foto con los lingotes, pero solo sale la foto a partir de 100 gramos. ¿Envian a domicilio? ¿los costes de envio son muy altos? ¿cuanto tarda en llegar? ¿el pago como se realiza? Os agradeceria que me contestarais, pues quiero hacerlo cuanto antes. Muchas gracias.



eurogold cobra 30€ en gastos de envio por cada kg de oro


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> eurogold cobra 30€ en gastos de envio por cada kg de oro



y la web de la tienda? o compras por mail?


----------



## carloszorro (5 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> y la web de la tienda? o compras por mail?



si,compre por email


----------



## puntodecontrol (5 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si,compre por email



ostias, no lo sabia.
y te dan un nº de cc de ellos para pagar por trans o en contrarembolso?
si sabes el banco que es, me lo puedes decir para saber si poderles hacer un ingreso en efectivo en vez de trans bancaria.

Un saludo.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> ostias, no lo sabia.
> y te dan un nº de cc de ellos para pagar por trans o en contrarembolso?
> si sabes el banco que es, me lo puedes decir para saber si poderles hacer un ingreso en efectivo en vez de trans bancaria.
> 
> Un saludo.



si,la cuenta de ellos es de fortis bank


----------



## puntodecontrol (6 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> si,la cuenta de ellos es de fortis bank



gracias, preguntare a ver si puedo hacer un ingreso en alguna sucursal de aqui, asi si que se compra anonimamente.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> gracias, preguntare a ver si puedo hacer un ingreso en alguna sucursal de aqui, asi si que se compra anonimamente.



por estos foros he leido que a traves del bbva sale gratis,pero eso,lo he leido,no te puedo asegurar si es verdad o no


----------



## sopelmar (6 Feb 2009)

un analista a recomendado comprar certificados ORO en la bolsa madrid , sabeis algo de este tipo de inversion , es como comprar acciones pero en vez de una empresa seria del oro , como no se si me e explicado bien os dejo el enlace 

Bolsa de Madrid


----------



## vidarr (6 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> un analista a recomendado comprar certificados ORO en la bolsa madrid , sabeis algo de este tipo de inversion , es como comprar acciones pero en vez de una empresa seria del oro , como no se si me e explicado bien os dejo el enlace
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid



Veamos qué dice el sabio refranero:

Más vale oro en mano que ciento en la Bolsa
Fíate y no corras


----------



## elias2 (6 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> yo he comprado en eurogold varios lingotes de un kg




joder, asi no me extraña que suba el oro mecaguen la p...........


----------



## 4motion (6 Feb 2009)

sopelmar dijo:


> un analista a recomendado comprar certificados ORO en la bolsa madrid , sabeis algo de este tipo de inversion , es como comprar acciones pero en vez de una empresa seria del oro , como no se si me e explicado bien os dejo el enlace
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid



A estas alturas como bien te dicen, mas vale oro en mano que papeles en oro volando. 

Huir de ellos como de la peste.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> joder, asi no me extraña que suba el oro mecaguen la p...........



pues la culpa no creo que sea mia,compre los ultimos kilos el 24 de octubre del 2008...en pleno panico ,cuando se perdia el nivel de 700 $


----------



## elias2 (6 Feb 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> pues la culpa no creo que sea mia,compre los ultimos kilos el 24 de octubre del 2008...en pleno panico ,cuando se perdia el nivel de 700 $



Hiciste bien, con sangre fria, enhorabuena.


----------



## carloszorro (6 Feb 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> Hiciste bien, con sangre fria, enhorabuena.



gracias elias2


----------



## vidarr (9 Feb 2009)

orocanaletas dijo:


> Nos encontrará en los barrios de BARCELONA Nou Barris y en el centro de Barcelona (Plaza Cataluña).
> Compro Oro Canaletas SL.Compra y Venta de Oro, Compra y venta de Plata, Compra y venta de Joyas



Por favor, limitaos a colgar vuestros anuncios de compra/venta en los dos hilos destinados a tal efecto o gastaos los cuartos en un Ad-Sense.

Esto empieza a parecer la teletienda...


----------



## jaws (11 Feb 2009)

Lo pongo aquí que igual lo lee mas gente


Una pregunta más.

En el caso de que por ejemplo en 6 meses todo se arregle bajen los angeles del cielo y no haya problemas económicos, suponiendo que la plata o el oro bajase a 10$ onza o 600$, donde venderíais la plata?

Quien creeis que compraría tantísima? Porque yo en anlage no veo que compren y en eurogold supongo que lo haran con cierto límite.

No parece igual de facil deshacerse de los metales que comprarlos.

Esto es lo que mas me detiene a la hora de comprar algo más de plata/oro.


----------



## hugolp (11 Feb 2009)

jaws dijo:


> Lo pongo aquí que igual lo lee mas gente
> 
> 
> Una pregunta más.
> ...



a) La crisis no se va a arreglar en 6 meses. En 6 años quizás, pero en 6 meses no.

b) Esta crisis no será como la de los 80. En los 80 USA nombró a Volcker como director de la Reserva Federal con la misión de parar la inflación y el endeudameinto. Volcker llegó a poner los tipos de interés al 20% para reducir la inflación. USA sufrió una recesión (la necesitaba) y reorganizó su industría, redujo su endeudamiento etc... Al subir el precio del dinero y hacer el dólar más escaso, la desconfianza sobre el dinero papel paró y como el gobierno obliga a usarlo, la gente compró dólares (con oro) para invertir otra vez. Eso creó un efecto cascada sobre el oro. La pregunta que ahora harás es: Y no podría volver a pasar lo mismo? La respuesta es dificilmente o es casi imposible. Porque? Porque USA tiene tres o cuatro veces más deuda (pública y privada) que entonces. Si subiera los tipos de interés seguramente su economía no solo sufriría una depresión sino que se podría ir directamente al garete. Imaginate que pasaría con los hipotecados que ya sufren pensando con los tipos al 7-8% si les dices que van a ir al 20%... Además, Ben Bernanke, el actual "chairman" de la Reserva Federal fue nombrado basado en su tesis doctoral de como inflar la moneda. Así que de aquí en adelante para el dólar, todo es inflación, inflación y más inflación.

c) Yo no veo posible que esta crisis sea como la de los 80. Lo veo imposible. Pero si lo fuera, el oro no bajó en 1 día. Si tu vieras que empieza a bajar siempre puedes ir a venderlo, y siempre encontrarás un comprador. Siempre.

Hugo


----------



## deimon (13 Feb 2009)

Ha surgido en España una nueva empresa que vende oro,y a mejor precio que que ciode u orodirect por lo que parece.

Condiciones de venta


¿ Alguien conoce esta empresa? ¿qué tal trabaja?

Las condiciones de venta parecen algo rígidas..


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 Feb 2009)

deimon dijo:


> Ha surgido en España una nueva empresa que vende oro,y a mejor precio que que ciode u orodirect por lo que parece.
> 
> Condiciones de venta
> 
> ...



son mas caros que ciode
de todas maneras despues de la experiencia de "un marronazo", los experimentos mejor con gaseosa........


----------



## 999chema (14 Feb 2009)

*Oro express*

Soy nuevo en este foro. Saludos y ¡Feliz San Valentín! a todos.

Deimon: "Oro Express" es lo mismo que la anterior "Compro Oro España SL", solamente que han conseguido un acuerdo con las refinerías PAMP. Algo muy similar a lo que consiguieron los de "Oro Direct" con ARGOR HERAEUS... para vender, en España, lingotes suizos de una refinería de prestigio.
Yo que, a título estrictamente particular, me dedico hace algún tiempo a invertir en oro, llamé ayer a "Oro Express" para que ofrecerles metal y, aunque hemos quedado en hablar el lunes, en principio me ofrecíeron un precio muy bajito.
No se si esto te servirá. Puedes llamarles tu al tlfno.- 902.052.336.


----------



## MIDAS (17 Feb 2009)

*Visillera Del Sunday Times La Caga*

Q pasa trollaco-visillera del Sunday times? Hace meses que no te veo largar sobre el oro, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL??? 

400 EUROS LA ONZA???

TU PUTA MADRE!!!

740 Y PARRIBA!!!


IDIOTA









TRAX dijo:


> *OROFILOS (GAME OVER)*
> 
> Five tips to beat the danger of deflation
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandfather (17 Feb 2009)

Alguien me puede informar donde comprar oro en Paris. No atino con la opcion busqueda del foro. Gracias


----------



## elias2 (17 Feb 2009)

Grandfather dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar donde comprar oro en Paris. No atino con la opcion busqueda del foro. Gracias



Rue Vivienne, pero no vayas a CPR que dicen que les gustan las primas altas, y nome refiero a las de zumosol.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Feb 2009)

Grandfather dijo:


> Alguien me puede informar donde comprar oro en Paris. No atino con la opcion busqueda del foro. Gracias



Pregunta precios en varias tiendas antes de comprar. Y siempre pregunta que comisión te van a cobrar. Alguno de los vendedores es bastante pirata si no hablas bien francés y ve que estás de paso. Mais si tu parles français parfaitement et tu connais le prix de l'or pas de problème !


----------



## VOTIN (17 Feb 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> Q pasa trollaco-visillera del Sunday times? Hace meses que no te veo largar sobre el oro, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL???
> 
> 400 EUROS LA ONZA???
> 
> ...



Eso ,eso compra todo el ORO que puedas, que te lo quitan..............
vende tu casa,cambia todo tu dinero por ORO, RAPIDO RAPIDO RAPIDO
ANTES DE QUE SUBA MAS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No seas como esos pusilamines ,se un hombre de negocios EJPERTO
POR QUE TU LO VALES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Demuestra a tu familia lo que vales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garcia (17 Feb 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> Q pasa trollaco-visillera del Sunday times? Hace meses que no te veo largar sobre el oro, PEDAZO DE SUBNORMAL???
> 
> 400 EUROS LA ONZA???
> 
> ...



Empiezas muy pronto a insultar en el foro, no? :


----------



## deimon (17 Feb 2009)

Pues desde hace varios días el mundo al revés:

el lingote de kilo de oro de orodirect más barato que el de ciode!

Aqui pasa algo raro..


----------



## vidarr (17 Feb 2009)

garcia dijo:


> Empiezas muy pronto a insultar en el foro, no? :



Es lo que tiene esta hornada nueva de multinicks, que ya vienen entrenados...


----------



## Obi (23 Feb 2009)

Una pregunta para los que habéis comprado oro: ¿habéis tenido algún problema a la hora de venderlo? Lo digo porque las empresas españolas que se dedican a esto suelen poner los precios de venta, pero no los de compra. Las casas extranjeras (Eurogold, Gold4ex etc...) lo tienen todo clarísimo, al menos en Internet. ¿Hay intermediarios que intentan quedarse con comisiones de compra-venta abusivas?


----------



## PepitoFeliz (23 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que habéis comprado oro: ¿habéis tenido algún problema a la hora de venderlo? Lo digo porque las empresas españolas que se dedican a esto suelen poner los precios de venta, pero no los de compra. Las casas extranjeras (Eurogold, Gold4ex etc...) lo tienen todo clarísimo, al menos en Internet. Conociendo este país, me imagino que habrá algunos intermediarios que intentarán quedarse con comisiones de compra-venta abusivas.



Mmmm. 

Yo tengo asumido que si un día me compro un Krugerrand me costará *800 euros*, y nada más salir por la puerta de la tienda si quiero venderlo y utilizo por ejemplo esta web me darán exactamente *539,33 euros*.

Si te compras una moneda de plata por 10 euros y te das media vuelta, el mismo que te la ha vendido te la recompra por 7. No más.

Si no piensas mucho en ello y compras oro porque estás convencido que este sistema tiene que petar, no pasa nada. Cuando pete el oro "valdrá su peso en oro"

Mi opinión: ni se te ocurra comprar para sacar algún beneficio en estas subidas / bajadas minúsculas. Compra para cuando sea imprescidible para sobrevivir. No compres si piensas que esto es una tormenta pasajera.


----------



## hugolp (23 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Una pregunta para los que habéis comprado oro: ¿habéis tenido algún problema a la hora de venderlo? Lo digo porque las empresas españolas que se dedican a esto suelen poner los precios de venta, pero no los de compra. Las casas extranjeras (Eurogold, Gold4ex etc...) lo tienen todo clarísimo, al menos en Internet. ¿Hay intermediarios que intentan quedarse con comisiones de compra-venta abusivas?




Incluso muchas joyerías te comprarán oro. Si buscas por tu ciudad o en internet seguro que encuentras. Sino ebay tb. El tema no es si encontrarás sino por cuanto.




PepitoFeliz dijo:


> Mi opinión: ni se te ocurra comprar para sacar algún beneficio en estas subidas / bajadas minúsculas. Compra para cuando sea imprescidible para sobrevivir. No compres si piensas que esto es una tormenta pasajera.




Hombre, como inversión a dos o tres años ahora mismo el oro no parece mala idea. Está claro que en circunstancias normales el oro no es una inversión sino para preservar. Pero ahora mismo el oro puede incluso funcionar como inversión a largo periodo. Un viaje a Bruselas y arreglado no? 

Hugo


----------



## Akita (23 Feb 2009)

PepitoFeliz dijo:


> Mmmm.
> 
> Yo tengo asumido que si un día me compro un Krugerrand me costará *800 euros*, y nada más salir por la puerta de la tienda si quiero venderlo y utilizo por ejemplo esta web me darán exactamente *539,33 euros*.
> 
> Si te compras una moneda de plata por 10 euros y te das media vuelta, el mismo que te la ha vendido te la recompra por 7. No más.




E-bay es tu hamijo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> E-bay es tu hamijo.



Monster también. 

Al que quiera vender (¿hay alguien?) que me lo diga. Los mejores precios para los que hayan comprado antes.


----------



## Obi (24 Feb 2009)

PepitoFeliz dijo:


> Mmmm.
> 
> Yo tengo asumido que si un día me compro un Krugerrand me costará *800 euros*, y nada más salir por la puerta de la tienda si quiero venderlo y utilizo por ejemplo esta web me darán exactamente *539,33 euros*.
> 
> Mi opinión: ni se te ocurra comprar para sacar algún beneficio en estas subidas / bajadas minúsculas. Compra para cuando sea imprescidible para sobrevivir. No compres si piensas que esto es una tormenta pasajera.




No creo que, hoy día, se deba comprar oro como inversión especulativa. Tal y como están los tiempos me parece que apostar por el oro es más bien un acto de rebelión contra todo el sistema monetario que bancos y gobiernos han montado. El oro ha sido considerado durante siglos una buena moneda por muchas razones. Una de las más importantes es que no se puede fabricar o falsificar. Evidentemente, los gobiernos prefieren una moneda que puedan controlar, aumentar y manipular a su antojo. 

Corregidme si me equivoco (porque no se nada de economía), pero me da la impresión de que los bancos son los primeros interesados en que el dinero-papel sea comido paulatinamente por la inflación. Al subir los precios, la única manera que les queda a los ciudadanos de comprar algo es mediante créditos bancarios. Así, al final, los banqueros y los gobiernos consiguen controlarnos a todos. Cosa que no ocurre con el oro, ya que es un dinero que aguanta muchísimo mejor la inflación.

Comentario sobre la hiperinflación y el oro:
http://www.juandemariana.org/comentario/2811/hiperinflaciones/oro/


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> No creo que, hoy día, se deba comprar oro como inversión especulativa. Tal y como están los tiempos me parece que apostar por el oro es más bien un acto de rebelión contra todo el sistema monetario que bancos y gobiernos han montado.




Gracias Obi. Aquí expones mis motivaciones más profundas. Comprar oro y hundir el sistema bancario es la mejor revolución que el pueblo puede hacer.


----------



## Grandfather (24 Feb 2009)

Gracias Elias2 y Montespeculador por la informacion sobre Paris. Pero una pregunta más, ¿en la Rue Vivienne hay muchas tiendas del oro? Supongo que deben vender lingotes o monedas tipo Napoleon. Es que proximamente voy a Paris, pero ¿Es mejor Bruselas?


----------



## vidarr (24 Feb 2009)

Grandfather dijo:


> Pero una pregunta más, ¿en la Rue Vivienne hay muchas tiendas del oro? Supongo que deben vender lingotes o monedas tipo Napoleon.



Supongo que tendrán de todo. Algún vendedor de la Rue Vivienne está también en eBay, y yo le he visto todo tipo de monedas (incluída laguna alfonsina).


----------



## elias2 (24 Feb 2009)

Grandfather dijo:


> Gracias Elias2 y Montespeculador por la informacion sobre Paris. Pero una pregunta más, ¿en la Rue Vivienne hay muchas tiendas del oro? Supongo que deben vender lingotes o monedas tipo Napoleon. Es que proximamente voy a Paris, pero ¿Es mejor Bruselas?



Si, hay muchas tiendas y encontraras de todo, pero el napoleon estara seguramente mas caro que en Bruselas.

aqui esta la cotacion CPR, con la que te puedes hacer una idea, es una cotacion "paraoficial"

http://www.24hgold.com/francais/cours_or_argent.aspx?money=USD


----------



## hugolp (24 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Corregidme si me equivoco (porque no se nada de economía), pero me da la impresión de que los bancos son los primeros interesados en que el dinero-papel sea comido paulatinamente por la inflación. Al subir los precios, la única manera que les queda a los ciudadanos de comprar algo es mediante créditos bancarios. Así, al final, los banqueros y los gobiernos consiguen controlarnos a todos.




No solo por eso. Además de lo que dices, el dinero FIAT transfiere riqueza desde los que usan el nuevo dinero últimos hacia los que usan el dinero primero. Esto sucede porque los que usan el dinero primero están comprando con dinero recien impreso bienes a precios pre-inflación, ya que el mercado no ha ajustado los precios al nuevo dinero ya que este aún no ha circulado. Mientras que los que reciben el dinero últimos sufren la subida de precios cuando el dinero nuevo aún no les ha llegado (por ejemplo, siguen manteniendo el sueldo fijo durante un tiempo mientras los precios ya están subiendo).

Los que reciben el dinero primero son los políticos (gobierno), los banqueros, y las corporaciones que trabajan principalmente para el gobierno. Los que reciben el dinero últimos son la clase media y baja. La banca, los políticos y sus amigos siempre ganan. Nosotros nos jodemos.

Pero aparte de las consideraciones morales que también son importantes, el oro es siempre una buena manera de preservar riqueza, además de un seguro de vida en caso de crisis importantes, guerras, colapsos, etc.... Y ahora mismo, por las circunstancias del mercado, es además incluso una buena inversión. 

Hugo


----------



## andion (24 Feb 2009)

Hoy el oro bajando.
El techo especulativo está en los 1000$.
Pero este sistema financiero-virtual.... el sistema financiero desacoplado de la economía real, tiene que petar....petará por mucho intervencionismo que haya.
Y si hay excesivo intervencionismo, lo sufrirá el dinero FIAT.
Por un lado o por otro, petará.....
El oro, como la plata, mejor tenerlo que no tenerlo.
Tengo mis dudas de si será de nuevo un patrón el oro. Lo que ya no tengo dudas es de que ésa economía virtual se derrumbará, entonces no habrá techo para el oro ........ 
Al tiempo.


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (24 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Hoy el oro bajando.
> El techo especulativo está en los 1000$.
> Pero este sistema financiero-virtual.... el sistema financiero desacoplado de la economía real, tiene que petar....petará por mucho intervencionismo que haya.
> Y si hay excesivo intervencionismo, lo sufrirá el dinero FIAT.
> ...



Hay gente que está con el rollo de que en caso de mad max el oro no servirá de nada, que no se come, que no se podrá cambiar, que valdrá demasiado para ser útil, que no valdrá nada, que será un riesgo poseerlo porque te matarán para robártelo, etc... 

Yo solo sé que llegado el momento difícil, sea cual sea, preferiré mil veces tener oro que no tenerlo. Es como poder cambiar las cartas en el poker por segunda vez.


----------



## wolfy (24 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Hoy el oro bajando.
> El techo especulativo está en los 1000$.
> Pero este sistema financiero-virtual.... el sistema financiero desacoplado de la economía real, tiene que petar....petará por mucho intervencionismo que haya.
> Y si hay excesivo intervencionismo, lo sufrirá el dinero FIAT.
> ...



Lo suscribo, pero en mi opionion es que la bajada de hoy es porque lo estan interviniendo. 

No creo que el Techo de 1000$ sea especulativo. Lo que pasa es que a los Bancos centrales se les enciende el Defcon1 y empiezan a soltar material por doquier. (Pa mí que lo regalan)

El problema será cuando no tengan municion.

Ademas hay algo que no entiendo.......

Si el mercado del Oror y la Plata son diferentes (Aunque tienen cierto acople). porque las graficas de hoy son "CALCADAS"

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livegold.html

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html

Agradeceria que alguien me lo explicara. que para mi es "la mano de Dios"


----------



## hugolp (24 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Lo suscribo, pero en mi opionion es que la bajada de hoy es porque lo estan interviniendo.




No tiene porque ser una "intervención" de los bancos centrales para bajar el precio del oro. Puede ser el mercado funcionando. De hecho la bajada de hoy la han predicho bastantes analistas técnicos. El consenso mayoritario dice que el oro tiene una última bajada antes de irse a los $1300. Así que si a alguien le queda algo, es un momento perfecto para comprar.

Aquí tienes un analisis técnico (posteado ayer) con lo que te digo : http://goldsilver.com/newsletters/newsID/4165/ (las dos últimas gráficas reflejan específicamente lo que te he dicho). Según el análisis técnico el oro debería bajar hasta los 850, antes de irse a los 1300. De momento parece que se ha quedado en los 965 hoy. (los análisis técnicos hay que tomarselos con distancia, porque las previsiones a corto plazo no son demasiado fiables).

Y de bonus, aquí tienes a la CNBC diciendo que el oro llegará a los $3000: http://www.cnbc.com/id/29362191

Hugo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Lo suscribo, pero en mi opionion es que la bajada de hoy es porque lo estan interviniendo.
> 
> No creo que el Techo de 1000$ sea especulativo. Lo que pasa es que a los Bancos centrales se les enciende el Defcon1 y empiezan a soltar material por doquier. (Pa mí que lo regalan)
> 
> ...



De momento no veo más que un pull-back normalito. Hace un mes y medio que no hay manipulación fuerte en el oro. Si que lo hay en el dolar. Se están concentrando en ello.

El pull-back de hoy deb ser debido a las palabras optimistas de Bernanke que situaba el fin de la crisis en el 2010. Creo que todos quieren creerle.

Por supuesto que las gráficas del oro y la plata son parecidas, y la mayor parte del tiempo calcadas. Sin embargo la diferencia es que a estas horas el oro baja un 3,23% y la plata un 5,04%. Lo dicho y repetido: La plata es más volátil.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Y de bonus, aquí tienes a la CNBC diciendo que el oro llegará a los $3000: Pros Say: Gold to Spike to $3,000 - General * Europe * News * Story - CNBC.com
> 
> Hugo



¡Novedad! La CNBC gold bullish !

Por cierto, que ponen que la anticorrelación oro-dolar se ha restablecido, pero yo no la veo aún claramente en el intradía. Cuando se restablezca tendremos al dolar hundiéndose y el oro subiendo.


----------



## hugolp (24 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> De momento no veo más que un pull-back normalito. Hace un mes y medio que no hay manipulación fuerte en el oro. Si que lo hay en el dolar. Se están concentrando en ello.



Sigue habiendo manipulación. De hecho las posiciones cortas de los bancos aumentaron hace dos semanas mucho (creo que entre dos bancos ya copan el 70% de las posiciones del COMEX), pero la fuerte demanda los está sobrepasando. La gente se ha acostumbrado tanto a los intentos de manipulación de los bancos que ya son casi naturales...

Pero lo de hoy no parece que sea manipulación, parecen movimientos del mercado.

Hugo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Sigue habiendo manipulación. De hecho las posiciones cortas de los bancos aumentaron hace dos semanas mucho (creo que entre dos bancos ya copan el 70% de las posiciones del COMEX), pero la fuerte demanda los está sobrepasando. La gente se ha acostumbrado tanto a los intentos de manipulación de los bancos que ya son casi naturales...
> 
> Pero lo de hoy no parece que sea manipulación, parecen movimientos del mercado.
> 
> Hugo



Joer...pues es posible que se están gastando la pasta del bailout en papelitos del COMEX. ¿Tienes una fuente para las posiciones cortas de los bancos? 

La manipulación del mercado del oro por parte de los bancos centrales va a ser cada vez menor, y lo es ya desde hace un tiempo. En los últimos 30 años han vendido gran parte de sus reservas, y al COMEX ya se empieza a no tomarlo muy en serio. Los vendedores lo utilizan para subir el precio, pero no para bajarlo...


----------



## Obi (25 Feb 2009)

Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro Krugerrand o American Eagles. Veo que los precios que tienen los vendedores españoles son altísimos. ¿Pero es que España nunca va a cambiar? ¿Alguien ha comprado monedas por Internet a empresas extranjeras que las manden por transporte asegurado? ¿Alguna recomendación?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro Krugerrand o American Eagles. Veo que los precios que tienen los vendedores españoles son altísimos. ¿Pero es que España nunca va a cambiar? ¿Alguien ha comprado monedas por Internet a empresas extranjeras que las manden por transporte asegurado? ¿Alguna recomendación?



Las tiendas españolas de oro y plata son un atraco a mano armada.

Por aquí la gente ha hecho pedidos a eurogold y a anlagegold24. Parece que satisfactoriamente. Si quieres más información y mejores precios envíame un mp.


----------



## Akita (25 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro Krugerrand o American Eagles. Veo que los precios que tienen los vendedores españoles son altísimos. ¿Pero es que España nunca va a cambiar?




Bueno, y nada comparable a los precios que exhibían hace unos meses, justo tras el estallido de la fiebre del oro. Recuerdo haber visto en Orodirect Krugerrands a más de 1000 euros estando en Munters a menos de 700. Ahora siguen siendo caros pero sin llegar al expolio anterior.


----------



## Akita (25 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por aquí la gente ha hecho pedidos a eurogold y a anlagegold24.




¿Eurogold envía a España?


----------



## hugolp (25 Feb 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Estoy pensando comprar algunas monedas de oro Krugerrand o American Eagles. Veo que los precios que tienen los vendedores españoles son altísimos. ¿Pero es que España nunca va a cambiar? ¿Alguien ha comprado monedas por Internet a empresas extranjeras que las manden por transporte asegurado? ¿Alguna recomendación?




Ebay también es una opción.

Hugo


----------



## vidarr (25 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> ¿Eurogold envía a España?



Sí, pero creo que ha de ser pedido telefónico o por correo electrónico (no tienen tienda on-line) y con 30 euros de gastos de envío. Creo recordar que hay más información en el hilo de la plata (el de anlagegold).

No sería mala idea concentrar toda la información dispersa entre tropecientos hilos en un wiki o similar.


----------



## Akita (25 Feb 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Sí, pero creo que ha de ser pedido telefónico o por correo electrónico (no tienen tienda on-line) y con 30 euros de gastos de envío. Creo recordar que hay más información en el hilo de la plata (el de anlagegold).
> 
> No sería mala idea concentrar toda la información dispersa entre tropecientos hilos en un wiki o similar.




Por cierto, me he dirigido al hilo que me has indicado y ante la compra por parte de Merche400 de Filarmónicas a 13,25 euros (hace 5 meses), he encontrado esta curiosa crítica:



tonuel dijo:


> Que manera de perder pasta...xD :o
> 
> 
> Saludos





Menudo owned.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Ebay también es una opción.
> 
> Hugo



Si no te importa que quien te venda sepa tu nombre y dirección...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Bueno, y nada comparable a los precios que exhibían hace unos meses, justo tras el estallido de la fiebre del oro. Recuerdo haber visto en Orodirect Krugerrands a más de 1000 euros estando en Munters a menos de 700. Ahora siguen siendo caros pero sin llegar al expolio anterior.



Los $20 americanos los vendían a 1450€...y los compraban a 650€....

Ultimamente se han moderado algo, pero sigue siendo un robo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

Akita dijo:


> Menudo owned.



Pregúntale a Tonuel como le va la bolsa...creo que estaban hoy bien pringados en el hilo del Ibex con el falso rebote...


----------



## dx3 (25 Feb 2009)

El hilo va perdiendo vigor, solo monster y alguna aportación de otros regularmente entendidos que aportan algo nuevo lo mantienen.

La cosa ha ido bajando desde que el SEÑOR MORALES se ha dado a la bebida y anda arrastrandose por foros de nazis y otras chorradas, SEGUNDA RESIDENCIA salió por patas, PUTIN se pasa media vida baneado y el TIO GILITO plegó alas por intentar vender y recibir palos hasta en el sobaco.


----------



## Buster (25 Feb 2009)

dx3 dijo:


> TIO GILITO plegó alas por intentar vender y recibir palos hasta en el sobaco.



Tú los ves así. Yo lo veo así:

TioGilito recibió críticas por pintar un futuro apocalíptico en el que casualmente los productos que él vendía serían los que harían falta para subsistir.

En los hilos donde se criticaba esa actitud cierta gente, y no precisamente los que criticaban esa actitud, empezaron a faltar al respeto a otros foreros. 

Más tarde otros foreros que no tenían nada que ver ni con las críticas ni con nada recriminaron esos insultos y al final TioGilito decidió irse y con él otra gente.


----------



## andion (25 Feb 2009)

dx3 dijo:


> El hilo va perdiendo vigor, solo monster y alguna aportación de otros regularmente entendidos que aportan algo nuevo lo mantienen.
> 
> La cosa ha ido bajando desde que el SEÑOR MORALES se ha dado a la bebida y anda arrastrandose por foros de nazis y otras chorradas, SEGUNDA RESIDENCIA salió por patas, PUTIN se pasa media vida baneado y el TIO GILITO plegó alas por intentar vender y recibir palos hasta en el sobaco.



Cierto, pero solo podemos seguir aprendiendo.....en espera a que el Maestro vuelva....
Lo aprendido, ahí queda.


----------



## jaws (25 Feb 2009)

Es lógico que se cree desconfianza osbre una persona que vende y a la vez defiende su venta en un foro.

Ha pasado siempre y seguirá pasando y aparte no deja de ser relativamente amoral y con un gran conflicto de intereses que ciertamente, tienden hacia la economía del que lo defiende.

No pasa nada porque la gente postee menos. Que necesitas leer descripciones sobre un sistema bancario y como un vendedor cree que se irá a la mierda?

Lee por otros sitios y saca tus ideas, pero ciertamente las opiniones de monster o merche no sirven ni deben ser tenidas en cuenta ya que están en el bando interesado en crar desconfianza para hincharse a vender.

hayq ue mantener la objetividad y casualmente el último que la mantuvo en este thread "carloszorro" se le metieron palos a mansalva.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

Parece que tenemos resistencia en $950-960...Si resiste este nivel hasta el final de la semana esto tiene pinta de subir a máximos históricos en $...


----------



## hugolp (25 Feb 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que tenemos resistencia en $950-960...Si resiste este nivel hasta el final de la semana esto tiene pinta de subir a máximos históricos en $...




Jajaja, justo acabo de postear el mismo comentario en otro foro.

Por cierto, te busqué el post que decía que dos bancos tenían el 70% de las posiciones cortas del COMEX pero no lo encontré.

Hugo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Jajaja, justo acabo de postear el mismo comentario en otro foro.
> 
> Por cierto, te busqué el post que decía que dos bancos tenían el 70% de las posiciones cortas del COMEX pero no lo encontré.
> 
> Hugo



Me preocupa...

Esto es como una secta...acabaremos pensando todos unidireccionalmente...y entonces es cuando nos follarán vivos...

Vamos a ver que pasa a final de mes con el COMEX...


----------



## andion (25 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Jajaja, justo acabo de postear el mismo comentario en otro foro.
> 
> Por cierto, te busqué el post que decía que dos bancos tenían el 70% de las posiciones cortas del COMEX pero no lo encontré.
> 
> Hugo



Nos das el enlace????


----------



## hugolp (25 Feb 2009)

andion dijo:


> Nos das el enlace????




Es en inglés y incluye política, no solo economía, pero si quieres te lo doy.

Hugo


----------



## andion (25 Feb 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Es en inglés y incluye política, no solo economía, pero si quieres te lo doy.
> 
> Hugo



Entonces no, ....... ya no doy abasto con éste.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Feb 2009)

Creo que ya he manifestado en varias ocasiones lo incómodas que nos resultan las ausencias de determinados foreros que han hecho de este hilo, y de otros, un lugar de referencia para todos nosotros.

Algunos de ellos simplemente magistrales. Otros, dotados de una singular elocuencia, nos han ilustrado sobre los vericuetos más sórdidos del sistema fiduciario y, en consecuencia, de nuestro sistema económico actual.

Todos ellos son necesarios, incluso las aportaciones de los trolls. Hasta los que insultan sin argumentar tienen su gracia y no hacen otra cosa que poner de manifiesto su ausencia de recursos, de conocimientos o de ambas cosas a la vez.

Yo he hablado con Segundaresidencia en privado, con Monsterspeculator y con Tio Gilito. De algunos tengo incluso su email y en todos los casos, absolutamente en todos, me han tratado con cordialidad, con sinceridad y sobre todo con una atención que yo no les debía ni tenía yo por qué merecérsela. Y conviene apuntar una cosa más: Jamás le he comprado nada a ninguno de ellos.

No entiendo la actitud de quienes tratan de denostar sus comentarios simplemente por el hecho de que hayan puesto a la venta artículos de su propiedad. Ni siquiera hay que decir que eso es lo normal en cualquier sistema de economía libre de intervenciones y que cada cual pone el precio que le sale de los cojones a aquello que legítimamente le pertenece. Así es el mercado y así debe ser.

Habrá quien, en contra, pueda alegar que una visión catastrofista o madmaxista es un ardid para estimular la venta de metales. Pues bien, lo que yo he leido hasta ahora y que salió de la interpretación de estos señores es que el oro, cuanto menos, iba a alcanzar los 1000 dólares por onza. Y todos sabemos que se ha cumplido. Aquellos que fueron inducidos a comprar a la vista de esas opiniones no han perdido o, al menos, no han dejado de ganar. 

Lo que resulta patético es que nadie fue ni tan cruel ni tan visceral con aquellos que, en su día, defendían la compra de viviendas alegando que jamás iban a bajar. Yo no he leido en ningún post de tio gilito o de monsterspeculator que el oro no estuviese sujeto a fluctuaciones, tampoco que recomendasen a nadie hipotecarse para comprarlo.

Siento haber metido este tocho, pero creo que sin discusión y sin controversia estos hilos pierden y, como muchos otros, echo de menos a los ausentes.


----------



## Madrileño45 (25 Feb 2009)

*Cuidado con el oro*

Soy el primero que tiene parte de su dinero en oro, pero mucho cuidado, las desventajas son muchas y hay q tenerlas en cuenta (costes de custodia, falta d liquidez, posible existencia de una burbuja...). La mayoría de páginas sólo intentan vender oro y alimentar una burbuja, pocas son objetivas ( Comprar Oro: la inversión en Oro como alternativa es de las pocas que he visto).

Lo dicho, muy buena inversión pero mucho cuidado. Suerte a todos!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2009)

Madrileño45 dijo:


> Soy el primero que tiene parte de su dinero en oro, pero mucho cuidado, las desventajas son muchas y hay q tenerlas en cuenta (costes de custodia, falta d liquidez, posible existencia de una burbuja...). La mayoría de páginas sólo intentan vender oro y alimentar una burbuja, pocas son objetivas ( Comprar Oro: la inversión en Oro como alternativa es de las pocas que he visto).
> 
> Lo dicho, muy buena inversión pero mucho cuidado. Suerte a todos!



¿Y te registras sólo para decir esto? : 

(será para publicitar el blog...que de "objetivo" tiene poco...¿no sabrá el autor que en muchas tiendas del extranjero se compra mil veces mejor que en las dos españolas que da?...vaya "experto objetivo"...)

Si ya lo decía yo....esto es peor que el camarote de los hermanos Marx...


----------



## Buster (26 Feb 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Habrá quien, en contra, pueda alegar que una visión catastrofista o madmaxista es un ardid para estimular la venta de metales. Pues bien, lo que yo he leido hasta ahora y que salió de la interpretación de estos señores es que el oro, cuanto menos, iba a alcanzar los 1000 dólares por onza. Y todos sabemos que se ha cumplido. Aquellos que fueron inducidos a comprar a la vista de esas opiniones no han perdido o, al menos, no han dejado de ganar.



El problema es que justo en el momento en que emplearon el insulto perdieron toda la razón que pudieran llevar. Y como ya dije, gente que ni entraba ni salía en las discusiones mostró su disconformidad e incluso su sorpresa porque cierta gente se había rebajado al insultar.

Probablemente esa pérdida de credibilidad motivada por el insulto gratuito fuese uno de los motivos por los cuales algunos dejaron el foro. No digo que fuera el único motivo pero sí es probable que uno de ellos.

Los posts están ahí para quien quiera leerlos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2009)

Buster dijo:


> El problema es que justo en el momento en que emplearon el insulto perdieron toda la razón que pudieran llevar. Y como ya dije, gente que ni entraba ni salía en las discusiones mostró su disconformidad e incluso su sorpresa porque cierta gente se había rebajado al insultar.
> 
> Probablemente esa pérdida de credibilidad motivada por el insulto gratuito fuese uno de los motivos por los cuales algunos dejaron el foro. No digo que fuera el único motivo pero sí es probable que uno de ellos.
> 
> Los posts están ahí para quien quiera leerlos.



Siento tener que dar la razón a Buster. 

Me pareció una actitud muy torpe el no admitir críticas a la plata y responder con insultos. Creo que todos conocemos los pros y también conviene conocer bien y exponer los contras. 

Contrariamente a los que vendían pisos, los que venden oro deben aspirar a que sus clientes estén bien informados, conociendo los pros y los contras. Sinceramente creo que el mercado se hace sólo y cada vez somos más adeptos. 

Tampoco conviene desinformar y hacer creer que porque la plata suba un 40% hemos aumentado nuestro patrimonio de otro tanto. Ello sólo es cierto si hemos vendido. Mientras no se venda las plusvalias son mera ficción. Y hoy por hoy hay pocos que se deshagan completamente de su patrimonio en metales (no conozco a nadie). Así que de momento aún nadie gana nada. Ya veremos más adelante.


----------



## Buster (26 Feb 2009)

A riesgo de parecer pesado quiero insistir en que lo que se criticó en todo momento, al menos por mi parte, fue la utilización de argumentos catastrofistas para justificar la compra de metales preciosos.

Ni se criticó la venta en sí misma (que cada cual venda lo que quiera) ni se criticó la plata (yo mismo tengo marcos de plata en casa) ni otros metales.

No creo que sean tan complicado no distorsionar lo que pasó realmente. Como digo los posts están ahí para quien quiera leerlos.


----------



## azotedeherejes (26 Feb 2009)

Yo, desde la barrera, lo he visto así:

En este foro se ha llegado a lo más aberrante: *La amenaza directa real.*

Llonchafinísima, ukraniana, que en su firma incluye una página de contactos, amenazó con enviar a la mafia ukraniana a por uno o dos foreros específicos. Es fácil suponer y deducir que sus amenazas no han de tomarse a broma.

Monstserspeculator hizo ostentación de que usaba pistola en su vida diaria y se dedicó durante un fin de semana a acosar con amenazas directas a otro forero, pasando olímpicamente de las llamadas a la calma que el forero amenazado le hacía, privada y públicamente. Yo tampoco me tomaría una amenaza continuada, en la forma que se producía, en broma.

Y además, lo más grave del caso es que hay *muchas posibilidades (El 100%)*, de que tanto Lonchafinísima como Monsterspeculator pueden llegar a tener la dirección personal real de ambos foreros amenazados directamente. Solamente tendrían que haberles comprado unas monedas para tener sus datos.

Me pongo en la piel de ambos foreros, y especialmente en la de Tiogilito: 

Es un enamorado de los metales, especialmente de la plata. Sus conocimientos en temas numismáticos y, lo que es más importante, su *disposición a compartirlos*, es lo mejor que yo he conocido en Internet.

Actúa completamente de cara. Ofrece a "sus colegas" de foro una moneda de hace 120 años por un 10% más barato de lo que la tiene el mercado. Es catastrofista en grado sumo, lo razona y actúa en consecuencia. ¿Qué hay de malo en ello?

Cuando has encontrado un foro majo en el que debatir con iguales sobre tu pasión, que te entren a joder el hilo niñatos o niñatas totalmente incultos haciendo ostentación de su desconocimiento, con dudas sobre si han hecho bien comprando una moneda de 12 euros o no, y que te acaben con amenazas directas ... es para dar un portazo y olvidarse.

En fin, que lo bien que se estaba en estos hilos y lo pobres que nos hemos quedado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2009)

azotedeherejes dijo:


> Yo, desde la barrera, lo he visto así:
> 
> En este foro se ha llegado a lo más aberrante: *La amenaza directa real.*
> 
> ...




Aquí queda esto copiado.

De nuevo un multinick calumniando e insultando. ¿Tiene usted usted miedo de dar la cara?

Señor multinick (ya sabemos de quien), yo no he amenazado a nadie, todo lo contrario. Parece que tiene usted problemas de comprensión lectora. Si se lee los mensajes verá que el que ha amenazado, de forma muy imprudente, fue Segundaresidencia.

Está usted profiriendo calumnias hacia mi persona. Si no borra esas calumnias inmediatamente me veré obligado a que los administradores le identifiquen para tomar acciones legales contra usted.


----------



## Buster (26 Feb 2009)

azotedeherejes dijo:


> Yo, desde la barrera, lo he visto así:
> 
> En este foro se ha llegado a lo más aberrante: *La amenaza directa real.*



Con 1 mensaje, lo de "desde la barrera" no sé si creérmelo.  

Pero te doy la razón en que las amenazas físicas están un punto por encima de los insultos. No quiero excusar a nadie pero esas amenazas son fruto de los insultos previos.

Además de la pérdida de credibilidad por insultar, esas amenazas físicas son otros de los factores que considero importantes para que esos foreros se fuesen.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Feb 2009)

NO hay que hacer sangre porque a alguien se le caliente la boca cuando está irritado ni sacar las cosas de contexto. Yo tengo media docena de escopetas, un par de pistolas y munición suficiente para agarrarme a tiros con todos vosotros si no dejais el asunto de una puta vez.
Acabo de pensarlo mejor.....como soy madmaxista y sé que os va a hacer falta la artillería os lo cambio por unas cuantas onzas que, seguramente, andais sobrados. 

Espero ofertas. Contesto por privado.


----------



## aurofito (26 Feb 2009)

Minted Coins - GOLDAVENUE

Este sitio es una tienda de Suiza y sirven a España¡¡¡¡¡
Mirar que precios.Mejor que EUROGOLD
La parienta no os dira nada.


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (28 Feb 2009)

He visto algunas monedas de oro en una numismática, en concreto dos monedas me parecía que tenían un precio bueno, pero quisiera que alguien con más ciencia en esto me aconsejara:
140 euros por 20 francos suizos
80 euros por 1/10 onza Krugerrand
¿Está bien el precio? 
En concreto, el mini-Kruger me decepcionó bastante (nunca habría pensado que fuera tan pequeño)


----------



## Akita (28 Feb 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> He visto algunas monedas de oro en una numismática, en concreto dos monedas me parecía que tenían un precio bueno, pero quisiera que alguien con más ciencia en esto me aconsejara:
> 140 euros por 20 francos suizos
> 80 euros por 1/10 onza Krugerrand
> ¿Está bien el precio?
> En concreto, el mini-Kruger me decepcionó bastante (nunca habría pensado que fuera tan pequeño)




A falta de la opinión de alguno de los expertos de guardia, yo diría que el precio del minikrugerrand es cojonudo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Feb 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> He visto algunas monedas de oro en una numismática, en concreto dos monedas me parecía que tenían un precio bueno, pero quisiera que alguien con más ciencia en esto me aconsejara:
> 140 euros por 20 francos suizos
> 80 euros por 1/10 onza Krugerrand
> ¿Está bien el precio?
> En concreto, el mini-Kruger me decepcionó bastante (nunca habría pensado que fuera tan pequeño)



Pues los 20 francos suizos por 140 me parecen cojonudos. En precio del spot (al cierre) son ya 138 euros, y la cotación CPR de hoy estaba a 149. El 1/10 de Krugerrand me parece más caro pero la moneda pequeña también se paga más.

Buena suerte y buenas compras.


Edito para añadir que si quieres comparar precios del 1/10 de Kruger en anlagegold24 tienen (más caros), aunque sus precios en oro no son de los mejores :

http://www.anlagegold24.de/110_oz_Kruegerrand_verschiedene_Jahrgaenge.html


----------



## vidarr (28 Feb 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> He visto algunas monedas de oro en una numismática, en concreto dos monedas me parecía que tenían un precio bueno, pero quisiera que alguien con más ciencia en esto me aconsejara:
> 140 euros por 20 francos suizos



Me parece que están muy muy bien de precio. En Eurogold ni las Vrenellis ni los francos Helvetia bajan de 150, y tampoco es frecuente ver por debajo de esa cifra ninguna puja en eBay.



> En concreto, el mini-Kruger me decepcionó bastante (nunca habría pensado que fuera tan pequeño)



Esta moneda la sigo menos (o nada) así que desconozco precios (y me da pereza ahora calcularlo por el spot). Yo tengo una de 1/25 (no es Krugerrand), así que todavía no sabes qué es pequeño. Para verle bien la cara al gato tengo que usar una lupa


----------



## dx3 (28 Feb 2009)

*TIO GILITO*

Desde que abandonaste el foro no he podido pegar ojo y ultimamente me estoy dando a la bebida.
vuelve por favor¡


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (4 Mar 2009)

*Ya tengo ORO!!!*

Finalmente me he decidido a dar este paso tan importante...
Saqué doscientos del cajero (no son los ahorros de toda una vida, pero casi ), y fui a la minúscula y deslavazada tienducha del numismático. Me enseñó los 20 francos, pero me dijo que no eran 140, sino 145... Así que pregunté si tenía Soberanos, como dejándolo caer, y me dijo que eran un poco más caros...
¿Un poco?...
¿Cuánto es un poco?:
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡155 euracos un soberano de Jorge V!!!!!!! 
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*155* por la librita...!!!!!!! 
Se me pusieron los ojos como platazos.
Con los 45 que me sobraron me compre tres duros. Podría haberme llevado tres onzas de plata, pero ya me aburren un poco. Esta vez prefiero algo que no me dé palo manosear, aunque a 15 euros hayan sido un poco caros. 
La suerte del principiante. 
Supongo que cuando vuelva el hombre no me abrirá la puerta...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Mar 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> Finalmente me he decidido a dar este paso tan importante...
> Saqué doscientos del cajero (no son los ahorros de toda una vida, pero casi ), y fui a la minúscula y deslavazada tienducha del numismático. Me enseñó los 20 francos, pero me dijo que no eran 140, sino 145... Así que pregunté si tenía Soberanos, como dejándolo caer, y me dijo que eran un poco más caros...
> ¿Un poco?...
> ¿Cuánto es un poco?:
> ...



Pues enhorabuena. Poquito a poco se empieza. El soberano por 155 está bien comprado, muy bien comprado si lo has comprado hoy.

Los duros los veo algo caros, pero si la calidad es buena pueden valer eso y más. Espero que por ese precio se vean las estrellas. ¿Se ven?


----------



## Ulisses (4 Mar 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> Finalmente me he decidido a dar este paso tan importante...
> Saqué doscientos del cajero (no son los ahorros de toda una vida, pero casi ), y fui a la minúscula y deslavazada tienducha del numismático. Me enseñó los 20 francos, pero me dijo que no eran 140, sino 145... Así que pregunté si tenía Soberanos, como dejándolo caer, y me dijo que eran un poco más caros...
> ¿Un poco?...
> ¿Cuánto es un poco?:
> ...




Enhorabuena. Yo compré hace un par de semanas unos soberanos a 150 euros y tampoco daba crédito a ese buen negocio. La verdad es que sé que el hombre disponía de muchos más que la media docena que me vendió. Incluso me llegó a decir que tuvo una caja de zapatos llena de ellos.....pero quedan pocos comerciantes despistados y la demanda cada vez mayor va abriéndole los ojos.

Son, en todo caso, menudencias. Yo, al menos, si dispusiese de liquidez no andaría con tantas vueltas como ando y me dirigiría al señor monsterspeculator para comprar monedas como Dios manda, de 31 gramos y, de ahi, para arriba.

Enhorabuena de nuevo.


----------



## hinka (4 Mar 2009)

Alguien sabe cual es un precio razonable para 2 1/2 pesos de oro mexicanos?


----------



## Tubi (4 Mar 2009)

*Pregunta para los entendidos*

hola a todos, he encontrado monedas de (20 Kronen 1915) de oro a un precio de 154€, es un buen precio?

gracias


----------



## Mambis (5 Mar 2009)

respondiendo a las últimas preguntas, yo no pagaría mas de 380 por medio peso mexicanos ( 50 pesos) y por los 20 krones no más de 160, es una opinión personal, aunque siempre se puede hacer un pequeño sobreesfuerzo economico, un saludo


----------



## Mambis (5 Mar 2009)

perdon por el error, por los 2 1/1 pesos no mas de 60, un saludo


----------



## carloszorro (5 Mar 2009)

¿que monedas de oro tienen mas potencial de revalorizacion?


----------



## MIDAS (8 Mar 2009)

aurofito dijo:


> Minted Coins - GOLDAVENUE
> 
> Este sitio es una tienda de Suiza y sirven a España¡¡¡¡¡
> Mirar que precios.Mejor que EUROGOLD
> La parienta no os dira nada.



pero... solo venden Krugerrands y MapleLeafs? a muy buen precio,si

pero solo hay eso? es lo unico que veo en la web ahora mismo...


----------



## bichus (9 Mar 2009)

Hola, he estado leyendo bastantes posts en este foro y quisiera que me comentaran algo muy específico. Soy de Canarias y no sé si existe algún lugar aquí que venda oro directamente, lo dudo mucho. Por lo tanto me decanto por comprar vía online, entre ciode y orodirect... aunque no sé si existe alguna otra alternativa. ¿Alguien podría comentarme si esta alternativa es la mejor para mi bolsillo o si existe alguna otra más económica?. Mi intención es que el oro no ocupe mucho, o sea, lingotes. Gracias amigos, espero respuestas.


----------



## muyuu (9 Mar 2009)

bichus dijo:


> Hola, he estado leyendo bastantes posts en este foro y quisiera que me comentaran algo muy específico. Soy de Canarias y no sé si existe algún lugar aquí que venda oro directamente, lo dudo mucho. Por lo tanto me decanto por comprar vía online, entre ciode y orodirect... aunque no sé si existe alguna otra alternativa. ¿Alguien podría comentarme si esta alternativa es la mejor para mi bolsillo o si existe alguna otra más económica?. Mi intención es que el oro no ocupe mucho, o sea, lingotes. Gracias amigos, espero respuestas.



Hola paisa. No he probado esos sitios que dices. Yo vivo en Madrid ahora y he preferido el cara a cara.

Respecto a lo de ocupar mucho yo no me preocuparía... una onza está cerca de los mil dólares y son 31.1 gramos... una monedita de nada. Salvo que vayas a comprar una millonada, puedes llevar mucha pasta en oro en monedas que te caben en el bolsillo del pantalón.


----------



## bichus (9 Mar 2009)

Pues no se me había ocurrido lo de las onzas. También lo tendré en cuenta. He estado informándome más y parece ser que Eurogold puede ser otra alternativa para comprar vía online. ¿Alguna sugerencia más?. En todo caso, si me decidiera por comprar onzas o monedas ¿qué moneda me recomiendan?.


----------



## muyuu (9 Mar 2009)

bichus dijo:


> Pues no se me había ocurrido lo de las onzas. También lo tendré en cuenta. He estado informándome más y parece ser que Eurogold puede ser otra alternativa para comprar vía online. ¿Alguna sugerencia más?. En todo caso, si me decidiera por comprar onzas o monedas ¿qué moneda me recomiendan?.



De oro, la moneda "estándar" para comprar y vender oro es la Krugerrand. Se puede conseguir "cerca del spot" (cerca del precio de mercado del oro que contiene).

EDITO: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krugerrand

La más pura es la Maple Leaf canadiense, que es tan pura que se estropea fácilmente. No es importante que sea tan pura, lo que importa es el contenido en peso de oro.

Esta referencia está bastante bien:
https://online.kitco.com/selling/index.html

Y esas son las monedas típicas que te vas a encontrar (de muchas no hay stock, como los Gold Pandas o las philharmoniker de oro).


----------



## UN PRIVILEGIADO (9 Mar 2009)

Una pregunta para quien tenga tiempo para responderme:

Si quisierais comprar aprox. 30.000 Euros entre oro y plata, ¿Cómo lo haríais?
He leído estos hilos y veo que hay gente muy bien informada.
1.- Quisiera hacerlo por internet (no viajar a Bélgica u otros paises)
2.- Un sitio que sea seguro.
3.- ¿Qué proporción de oro y qué de plata?
4.- Monedas o lingotes. ¿Qué monedas?

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien tenga tiempo para responderme:
> 
> Si quisierais comprar aprox. 30.000 Euros entre oro y plata, ¿Cómo lo haríais?
> He leído estos hilos y veo que hay gente muy bien informada.
> 1.- Quisiera hacerlo por internet (no viajar a Bélgica u otros paises)



Sin duda los mejores precios están en Alemania (plata y oro) y Bélgica (oro). La gente comenta que ha comprado en anlagegold24 (ya no envían plata a España) y en Eurogold. Mirar el hilo de la WB de filarmónicas de plata para las últimas tiendas. 

Viajar y comprar en persona tiene la ventaja de poder hacerlo de forma anónima. 




> 2.- Un sitio que sea seguro.



Fiate de lo que hayan hecho otros.



> 3.- ¿Qué proporción de oro y qué de plata?



Según tu perfil de riesgo. Si compras como seguro te recomiendo 3:1 de proporción oro/plata (gastate 3 en oro y 1 en plata. La plata es más volátil). Si estás dispuesto a arriesgar más, compra más plata. No recomiendo más de 2:1.



> 4.- Monedas o lingotes. ¿Qué monedas?
> 
> Muchas gracias por responder.



Monedas sin duda. Son más fáciles de revender. Compra monedas internacionales y de categoría bullion (ley 900 o más). Las podrás vender a buen precio y fácilmente.

Buena suerte y buenas compras.


----------



## Danlasti (9 Mar 2009)

UN PRIVILEGIADO dijo:


> Una pregunta para quien tenga tiempo para responderme:
> 
> Si quisierais comprar aprox. 30.000 Euros entre oro y plata, ¿Cómo lo haríais?
> He leído estos hilos y veo que hay gente muy bien informada.
> ...



Considerandos:


A. Fíate más de las opiniones de los expertos que de las opiniones de los que somos unos advenedizos en este mundillo.

B. No valores excesivamente mi opinión porque no se si está basada en lo que creo o en lo que quiero creer para constatar que yo no me he equivocado. 

C. Yo JAMÁS invertiría 30.000 euros en metales salvo que:
- 1. No los necesitara
- 2. Tuviera otros 60.000 líquidos para atender con ellos otras necesidades.
- 3. No necesitara adquirir vivienda, ni huerto en un pueblo lejos de la capital, ni coche.​
Con esas premisas yo invertiría así:

10.000 euros en oro
20.000 euros en plata.

Siguiendo este orden:

*Para invertir en Oro: Nada de lingotes.*

1. Monedas históricas sin apenas valor numismático alfonsinas españolas / libras inglesas (200 euros) y otras que no recuerdo pero que un tal Tiogilito69 recomendaba en sus sábanas habituales (¿8 escudos?). Pagadas no mucho más allá de un 5% de sobrepecio respecto a su contenido real en oro.

2. Monedas ORO BOLSA (a 810 euros en internet hoy y un 5 % más barata en las numismáticas)

*Para invertir en Plata: Nada de lingotes.*

3. Monedas históricas sin valor numismático tipo duros de plata (9 - 10 euros cada uno)
4. Monedas de inversión (Libertades / filarmónicas 15 euros cada una)

*¿Por qué prefiero la moneda histórica a la de inversión tanto de oro como de plata?*

Porque "creo" que en caso de caída de los precios aguantará mejor que la de inversión pura. No veo que llegue a venderse un duro de plata por 4 euros, en cambio una filarmónica, si baja la plata, si que podría comprarse a 7,5.

*¿Dónde compraría?*

*Monedas tipo 4*, por Internet o mejor aún, a los foreros que por aquí venden. Tienen precios muy competitivos.

*Monedas 2 y 3*: en *numismáticas o en tiendas de compra de oro*. SIN DUDA. Los foreros que por aquí venden ORO BOLSA son más caros que en las numismáticas aunque algo más baratos que en Anlagegold24. *(Yo supongo que los foreros que venden por aquí compran en numismáticas)*

Pero no me hagas mucho caso, hazte con un listado de teléfonos de las numismáticas de Madrid / Barcelona / Valencia. Y llama, *que la llamada es gratis*. Pregunta por ORO BOLSA y que te den precios porque pasas por la tarde. Luego miras en internet (Anlagegold por ejemplo) ¡Alucinarás!

Me jugaría mi *micropene* a que el 100% de las numismáticas que tengan ORO BOLSA te dan precios más baratos que los precios de Anlagegold.

Las monedas de oro sin mucho valor numismático (tipo 1) te las venden en este foro mas o menos al mismo precio que las ves en las numismáticas.

Un último consejo: No te tomes esto como si el mundo se fuera a acabar mañana. Probablemente en un par de meses veas mejores precios que hoy *(o no*) ¿quién sabe?

Suerte en tus decisiones.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2009)

Jo, jo,jo ,...que pasa, Danilasti=aurofito=segundaresidencia, 

¿No te llego el pedido de GoldAvenue?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-nuevo-sitio-donde-comprar-oro-buenisimo.html



> Hola,me presento, os llevo siguiendo mucho tiempo, la verdad nunca me animé a escribir....



Creiamos que era un sitio chupi guay con los mejores precios del mundo mundial...

Jo,jo,jo,...

Por cierto, que tienes una firma de lo más ridículo...



> Los usuarios que escriben Tags idiotas en el los hilos, sólamente reflejan su propia idiotez innata.
> 
> Los administradores que permiten Tags anónimos e idiotas no son administradores eficientes.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Mar 2009)

Yastamos ¡¡¡ que si la franchi lobera, que si la pipa de brezo natural.....Como este es el foro de inversiones alternativas y la onza se ha puesto muy cara he pensado en compraros las herramientas que os sobren....
Lo que daría yo por veros este domingo en la plaza mayor montando un sindiós y levantando por los aires los tenderetes de los numismáticos con los casquillos sonando por el suelo como en las pelis del bruce willys.
Lo dicho, este domingo quedamos allí. Yo pago las cañas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Yastamos ¡¡¡ que si la franchi lobera, que si la pipa de brezo natural.....Como este es el foro de inversiones alternativas y la onza se ha puesto muy cara he pensado en compraros las herramientas que os sobren....
> Lo que daría yo por veros este domingo en la plaza mayor montando un sindiós y levantando por los aires los tenderetes de los numismáticos con los casquillos sonando por el suelo como en las pelis del bruce willys.
> Lo dicho, este domingo quedamos allí. Yo pago las cañas.



Jo,jo,jo,...

Venga, coticemos para las pastillas o este acaba mal...


----------



## Germain (9 Mar 2009)




----------



## Danlasti (10 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Jo, jo,jo ,...que pasa, Danilasti=aurofito=segundaresidencia, ¿No te llego el pedido de GoldAvenue?
> Creiamos que era un sitio chupi guay con los mejores precios del mundo mundial...
> Por cierto, que tienes una firma de lo más ridículo...



Pero chaval ¿A ti que te molesta de mi?. Hasta ahora me he limitado a contar mi experiencia que es bastante real, por si a algún usuario le puede interesar. Nunca pediría nada a GoldAvenue ni a ningún sitio por Internet para comprar oro. Sería yo un auténtico tonto del culo, porque (hasta ahora) lo único que he necesitado (un krugerrand) lo he conseguido en las numismáticas entre un cinco y un 10% más barato que lo que en ese momento se ofrecía por Internet. Y cuando he vuelto a preguntar me han vuelto a ofrecer más barato que en Anlagegold. Pero no me sobra la pasta y me esperaré a finales de abril que estará más barato (corazonadas que tiene uno)

Si me permites la opinión, *creo que alguno de los que venden por aquí, ni siquiera necesita tener stock de moneda de oro. Simplemente cuando recibe un pedido de algo que ha ofertado un 2 % más barato que Anlagegold24, se baja a la numismática, compra la correspondiente moneda que ya tiene vendida y se la remite a su cliente.* Que conste que eso me parece legal. *Hay catetos que no saben que existen las numismáticas o que no saben usar el teléfono, o que no saben preguntar y necesitan intermediarios hasta para mear. No seré yo quien se lo critique. *

Respecto a mi firma, pues qué quieres que te diga. A mi la tuya si me gusta, de hecho a veces busco mensajes tuyos para saber cómo anda la cotización de algún metal que me interesa. Lo mío debe de ser un amor no correspondido. 



ulisses dijo:


> Yastamos ¡¡¡ que si la franchi lobera, que si la pipa de brezo natural.....Como este es el foro de inversiones alternativas y la onza se ha puesto muy cara



Yo creo que la onza va a bajar y aún podrás comprarte alguna por poco más de 600 euros (pero sin intermediarios, directamente en las numismáticas claro). 

Respecto a la Franchi, te recomiendo que te vayas haciendo con una. Esta sociedad se va al garete irremediablemente. Hace más de 15 años pasé un fin de semana en Caracas, de donde me traje una pequeña moneda de oro y otra de plata. Los intereses estaban al 65 %. Ese fin de semana hubo más de 35 muertos por violencia habitual en la capital. Los periódicos del lunes lo trataban como un fin de semana normal. *Vamos de cabeza a situaciones similares. Cinco millones de parados sin prestación social. Millones de inmigrantes que proceden de sitios donde la vida no vale nada, trabajo escaso, bienes escasos, alimentos escasos... los débiles desaparecerán irremediablemente*.

Una Franchi automática de cañones superpuestos será tu mejor amiga. Unos quintales de posta del 0,5. Varios kilos de pólvora. Desecantes, Cartuchos vacíos. Una reala de dobermans con collares antijabalíes puestos todo el día. Unos kilos de oro y otros cuantos de plata amonedados enterrados a varios metros de profundidad. Una cabaña al lado de un pequeño riachuelo. Troneras de hierro protegiendo las ventanas... y que vengan mutantes ...


----------



## javinem (23 Mar 2009)

*Oro Efectivo 3000*

En Oro Efectivo 3000 nos dedicamos a la compra de oro, brillantes y relojes.
También realizamos préstamos sobre valores.

Para comprar oro, vender oro, etc..., pueden visitarnos en:
www.oroefectivo3000.com 

Comprar oro, vender oro,.....


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

Con tantos hilos no te había leido, danlasti. 
Gracias por el consejo, de escopetas ando sobrado: 6 en total.... lo que me viene bien son las onzas.....


----------



## 4motion (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Con tantos hilos no te había leido, danlasti.
> Gracias por el consejo, de escopetas ando sobrado: 6 en total.... lo que me viene bien son las onzas.....



De escopetas estas a tope mas ya no puedes, eso si onzas pilla todas las que puedas, las escopetas para defenderlas


----------



## 4motion (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Yastamos ¡¡¡ que si la franchi lobera, que si la pipa de brezo natural.....Como este es el foro de inversiones alternativas y la onza se ha puesto muy cara he pensado en compraros las herramientas que os sobren....
> Lo que daría yo por veros este domingo en la plaza mayor montando un sindiós y levantando por los aires los tenderetes de los numismáticos con los casquillos sonando por el suelo como en las pelis del bruce willys.
> Lo dicho, este domingo quedamos allí. Yo pago las cañas.



Yo soy mas de mossberg desde que vi MAX PAYNE


----------



## Ulisses (23 Mar 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Yo soy mas de mossberg desde que vi MAX PAYNE



Esas Mossberg son buenas para la defensa personal, pero para las perdices no son de lo más adecuado. En el argot de los cazadores les llamamos "pajilleras".


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Mar 2009)

Danlasti dijo:


> Si me permites la opinión, *creo que alguno de los que venden por aquí, ni siquiera necesita tener stock de moneda de oro. Simplemente cuando recibe un pedido de algo que ha ofertado un 2 % más barato que Anlagegold24, se baja a la numismática, compra la correspondiente moneda que ya tiene vendida y se la remite a su cliente.* Que conste que eso me parece legal. *Hay catetos que no saben que existen las numismáticas o que no saben usar el teléfono, o que no saben preguntar y necesitan intermediarios hasta para mear. No seré yo quien se lo critique. *



es cierto, ves precios en sitios y lo flipas, ni interesa mirar por internete, te vas a la menorquina, te compras una napolitana de lomo, y antes de que te la hayas acabado de comer bajando por la calle mayor, encuentras mejores precios que en ningun sitio, me consta que hay gente que no quieren ver la realidad, tampoco quiero que ningun forero se lo tome como un ataque personal , pero me parece justo decir que paseando por numismaticas , encuentras verdaderos chollos,el otro dia merche nos contaba que le daban en una joyeria 7 euros por sus filarmonicas de plata,fijaros que si las revendiesen por 12 euros ya le estarian metiendo un margen brutal, pues con el oro lo mismo....(mirar en numismaticas y flipareis)
quiero repetir que no pretendo que nadie se lo tome como que le intento arruinar el chiringo, pero este foro es para expresar opiniones compartir informacion.
saludos


----------



## 4motion (23 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Esas Mossberg son buenas para la defensa personal, pero para las perdices no son de lo más adecuado. En el argot de los cazadores les llamamos "pajilleras".



Es que no soy cazador en activo, eso si, si se me pone un animal de dos patas a tiro y amenaza mi existencia y a los mios, te aseguro que estoy preparado.

Y respecto a la mossber junto con la reminton una gran pajillera


----------



## riven (24 Mar 2009)

Hola a todos,
Llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro y me gustaria preguntar si alguien sabe si hay monedas de inversion en oro españolas. Casi siempre se habla de monedas estrangeras tipo Krugerrand, Maple, Soberanos ... y es extraño que no haya monedas españolas. Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Mar 2009)

riven dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo el foro y me gustaria preguntar si alguien sabe si hay monedas de inversion en oro españolas. Casi siempre se habla de monedas estrangeras tipo Krugerrand, Maple, Soberanos ... y es extraño que no haya monedas españolas. Muchas gracias por la respuesta.



Desgraciadamente no hay monedas bullion modernas españolas. Deberíamos hacer una petición al BdE.

Lo más parecido, ya se ha comentado, serían las alfonsinas pero llevan más overspot sobre el metal que los napoleones.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Desgraciadamente no hay monedas bullion modernas españolas. Deberíamos hacer una petición al BdE.
> 
> Lo más parecido, ya se ha comentado, serían las alfonsinas pero llevan más overspot sobre el metal que los napoleones.



Su petición ha sido atendida. Hace unos meses, este gobierno ha enajenado una parte de las reservas de oro del Banco de España con el objeto de que sean acuñadas y puestas a disposición del público, con un un pequeño overspot sobre el precio del oro a enero de 2008.

Atentamente:

Pedro Solbes Mira


----------



## carloszorro (24 Mar 2009)

vayase señor solbes,vayase


----------



## Ulisses (24 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> vayase señor solbes,vayase



Antes de irme, permítanme un comentario 

A pesar de que las monedas españolas no se encuentren entre las "bullion" y tengan mayor predicamento entre los numismáticos que entre los inversores conviene decir que una alfonsina de 25 pesetas tiene prácticamente la misma cantidad de oro (0.2333 onzas troy) que un soberano (0.2354 oz troy) 

A día de hoy, se pueden encontrar alfonsinas en un aceptable estado de conservación por 175 euros y, también a dia de hoy, en eurogold, es el precio que tienen los soberanos.

Particularmente creo que las alfonsinas son mucho más bellas y de mejor factura que los soberanos, y sin entender un ápice de numismática, me atrevo a decir que su acuñación es mucho más esmerada y precisa.

Imagino que, contra esto, se argumentará que las bullion son más conocidas internacionalmente, pero confío en que los que se decanten por unas u otras no tengan necesidad de cruzar la frontera con ellas para saberlo.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Mar 2009)

¿por que la St Gaudens o la Liberty son mas caras que la American Eagle?


----------



## Ulisses (24 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿por que la St Gaudens o la Liberty son mas caras que la American Eagle?



No sé si la cantidad de metal es la misma. Hasta hace unos meses, antes de la subida del oro, se vendían a precios muy distintos dependiendo del año en que fueron acuñadas. Creo que tio gilito podría ilustrarnos sobre ese particular.


----------



## carloszorro (24 Mar 2009)

en eurogold vi los precios,monedas de practicamente igual peso,una onza


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ¿por que la St Gaudens o la Liberty son mas caras que la American Eagle?



Premium numismático. Según que años, y bien conservadas pueden valer muchos miles de dólares.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (25 Mar 2009)

Buscando otra cosa (libros de Asimov) me he encontrado en ebay con las monedas de arriba.

Y me ha hecho gracia el nivel numismático que tiene el vendedor:



> Las tres monedas de la foto, 1,20 gramos entre las tres de oro hge (entre 18 y 24 quilates) no se muy bien pues no conozco bien las monedas lo que si es seguro es un chollo total.



"No conoco las monedas, pero es oro y chollo seguro". Bueno, a lo mejor sí lo es. Si os interesa, os pongo el enlace (yo no pujo).


----------



## Gamu (25 Mar 2009)

ojo HGE significa bañado en oro, no oro puro.

Esas monedas son basura y ese vendedor, más que un ignorante, es un timador.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2009)

Retiro lo dicho sobre las alfonsinas...
Por favor, no me piseis la puja en ebay


----------



## un marronazo (25 Mar 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Retiro lo dicho sobre las alfonsinas...
> Por favor, no me piseis la puja en ebay



No es honrado saber de antemano que envias 30 chapas.	despertaferro06 ( 116)	21-ene-09 14:16
Respuesta de suerteami (21-ene-09 16:26):
SE ENVIO JUSTO LAS MONEDAS EXPUESTAS, BIEN VISIBLES EN LA FOTOGRAFIA
30 MODULOS GRANDES,SOLO GRANDES Y POR LIMPIAR (nº 260332281153)	46,50 EUR	Ver artículo
ME VENDIÓ COMO AUTÉNTICA (ASÍ LA ANUNCIABA ÉL) UNA REPRODUCIÓN.	edulis19540108 ( 46)	02-ene-09 00:38
Respuesta de suerteami (02-ene-09 16:38):
TODO CUANTO PUSE EN EL ANUNCIO ES CIERTO, AUN PUEDE LEERSE.
ATENCION,DURO DEL 1869 (nº 260319764486)	500,00 EUR



Perfil de votos de eBay de suerteami

yo preguntaría a los usuarios antes de pujar.


----------



## luismarple (25 Mar 2009)

Ah, que bonito, un marronazo!! para ducharnos cuando se tiene un bebé no tenemos tiempo, pero para pujar en ebay si, muy bonito, muy bonito!!


----------



## ktini (25 Mar 2009)

oye shurmano monsterspenculator, tienes orohs de esos toh wapos de tus hamijos los rumanos, esos que van vendiendo joyas?

me interesa un cordon to gordo


----------



## 4motion (25 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Premium numismático. Según que años, y bien conservadas pueden valer muchos miles de dólares.



Las mias lo valen, las de votin no


----------



## un marronazo (25 Mar 2009)

luismarple dijo:


> Ah, que bonito, un marronazo!! para ducharnos cuando se tiene un bebé no tenemos tiempo, pero para pujar en ebay si, muy bonito, muy bonito!!




que???!!!!! no tienes mejor comentario que hacer?????  eres tan estúpido que sacas un comentario fuera de contexto de la guardería y lo pones en el hilo del oro? 

donde están los moderadores????? :


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> No es honrado saber de antemano que envias 30 chapas.	despertaferro06 ( 116)	21-ene-09 14:16
> Respuesta de suerteami (21-ene-09 16:26):
> SE ENVIO JUSTO LAS MONEDAS EXPUESTAS, BIEN VISIBLES EN LA FOTOGRAFIA
> 30 MODULOS GRANDES,SOLO GRANDES Y POR LIMPIAR (nº 260332281153)	46,50 EUR	Ver artículo
> ...



Gracias, un marronazo. La verdad es que ésta, entre otras, es la finalidad del foro. Informarnos y ayudarnos entre nosotros. En este caso el fraude se aprecia a simple vista pero en otros se hace necesario recurrir a la experiencia y a los conocimientos de otros foreros.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

Mucho cuidado con el ebay, antes de pujar hay que mirar el perfil de votos, y desconfiar si tiene pocos o negativos recientes.


----------



## un marronazo (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Mucho cuidado con el ebay, antes de pujar hay que mirar el perfil de votos, y desconfiar si tiene pocos o negativos recientes.



aparte de los votos positivos, fijate bien si el artículo que compras corresponde en dinero con los votos. Es decir, a este vendedor yo no le compro una moneda de oro por 700 y pico euros, mira en su perfil, las ventas son de cosas de poco valor.

http://***.ebay.es/Wiener-Philharmo...14&_trkparms=72:1315|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


Perfil de votos de eBay de gs48633


----------



## rotovator (25 Mar 2009)

No sé si es correcto o no, pero estuve a punto de pedir aquí la colaboración de los foreros para seguir y opinar y discutir algunas (todas es imposible) subastas que salen en Ebay.

Soy un coleccionista de aparatos de Hi-fi (cassettes) y tengo mucha experiencia comprando en alemania, holanda, españa. No le tengo miedo ylos fracasos han sido pocos.

Sin embargo, ahora mismo tengo ganas de gastar un dinerillo en monedas y me quedo totalmente parado porque no tengo ni zorra idea de monedas, de cuáles son buenas o malas y de qué están realmente vendiendo en eBay. Estoy a años luz de muchos foreros de aquí. Aunque sé que con el tiempo aprenderé y me haré autosuficiente.

Lo que me imaginaba es que hubiese un hilo con intervenciones frecuentes (como éste) con intervencions frecuentes para seguir la pista a las moneditas en cuestión. En él los que ojeen eBay podrían avisar de cuáles son buenas piezas y el precio razonable de venta.

Un saludo.


----------



## stigmesh (25 Mar 2009)

Para los que dicen que para vender las monedas lo mejor es ebay, si no tienes cientos de votos no te las compra ni san pedro, o como mucho te la compran a precio de chollo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2009)

stigmesh dijo:


> Para los que dicen que para vender las monedas lo mejor es ebay, si no tienes cientos de votos no te las compra ni san pedro, o como mucho te la compran a precio de chollo.



Yo he vendido bullions de onza de plata a 16 € (sin ser conocidas) y no llego a los 100 votos ni de coña XD

Es solo tener un user antiguo y haber comprado bastante en ebay y listo.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

Yo he llegado a vender paquillos a 7 euros, que no está nada mal. Y tampoco llego a los 100 votos.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (25 Mar 2009)

Germain dijo:


> Yo he llegado a vender paquillos a 7 euros, que no está nada mal. Y tampoco llego a los 100 votos.



¡¡¡abriiiiitooooo !!!

¡tu fuiste al que le compré el lote de 500 pakillos x 3.500 euros! 
¡Ya te vale la fiestorra que te pegaste a mi costa!


----------



## stigmesh (25 Mar 2009)

Un pakillo te lo compra cualquiera, onzas de oro no.


----------



## Germain (25 Mar 2009)

No sé, yo sí que veo que se vendan. Si pides un precio razonable siempre habrá quien te lo compre, pero claro, si quieres plusvalias abultadas como que no, la gente puede ser tonta, pero no tanto.


----------



## luismarple (25 Mar 2009)

un marronazo dijo:


> que???!!!!! no tienes mejor comentario que hacer?????  eres tan estúpido que sacas un comentario fuera de contexto de la guardería y lo pones en el hilo del oro?
> 
> donde están los moderadores????? :



Era una minibroma, tampoco hay que ponerse así. Si perdemos el sentido del humor que nos queda??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2009)

ktini dijo:


> oye shurmano monsterspenculator, tienes orohs de esos toh wapos de tus hamijos los rumanos, esos que van vendiendo joyas?
> 
> me interesa un cordon to gordo



Pues te puedo decir un forero que te vende un "cordón gordo" y un anillazo con cabeaza de león, cani total...


----------



## ktini (25 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues te puedo decir un forero que te vende un "cordón gordo" y un anillazo con cabeaza de león, cani total...



cuenta cuenta soy todo orejas


----------



## SIRIO (25 Mar 2009)

*balanza de precision, creo que me han timado*

hola, he comprado un lingote de 100 g de oro en oro direct. Viene plastificado.
Lo he pesado con la balanza de la termomix, que no es muy precisa (5g), pero aún así a ver que salía he pesado el lingote con el plástico incluido, y pesa 90 g. Me preocupa porque he pesado otras cosas de las que se su peso exacto y me da siempre exacto, por lo que me hace pensar queeste lingote no pese 100g.

Alguno sabe dónde comprar una balanza de precisión? que pese hasta 0,1 g ?

Alguno sabe la tolerancia en el peso de estos lingotes cual es? +- cuantos gramos ?, me parece una barbaridad un 10% menos del peso, son nada menos que 250 euros que me han timado.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> hola, he comprado un lingote de 100 g de oro en oro direct. Viene plastificado.
> Lo he pesado con la balanza de la termomix, que no es muy precisa (5g), pero aún así a ver que salía he pesado el lingote con el plástico incluido, y pesa 90 g. Me preocupa porque he pesado otras cosas de las que se su peso exacto y me da siempre exacto, por lo que me hace pensar queeste lingote no pese 100g.
> 
> Alguno sabe dónde comprar una balanza de precisión? que pese hasta 0,1 g ?
> ...



tiene un mp


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> hola, he comprado un lingote de 100 g de oro en oro direct. Viene plastificado.
> Lo he pesado con la balanza de la termomix, que no es muy precisa (5g), pero aún así a ver que salía he pesado el lingote con el plástico incluido, y pesa 90 g. Me preocupa porque he pesado otras cosas de las que se su peso exacto y me da siempre exacto, por lo que me hace pensar queeste lingote no pese 100g.
> 
> Alguno sabe dónde comprar una balanza de precisión? que pese hasta 0,1 g ?
> ...



Buenas y baratas, aqui: DealExtreme Search: scale

Yo me voy a pillar una de 0,01 gr de precion y 300gr maximo.


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 Mar 2009)

esta es la que mejor pinta tiene y por unos 10 €

DealExtreme: $16.23 Precision Digital Pocket Scale (300g Max / 0.01g Resolution)


----------



## un marronazo (26 Mar 2009)

Ciudadan@s de Espartinas dijo:


> La ruta del dinero:
> 
> Ladrillos, pagarés y oro...
> 
> ...




toma y tomaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! sinvergüenzassssssssss


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2009)

ALAAAAAAAAAAA

De la construccion al ladrillo....
Por lo menos habra creado otra empresa, no? Seria la polla que tenga el mismo CIF... XD


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

> SPRESS ORO COMPANY SL



¿realmente se llaman así?


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> esta es la que mejor pinta tiene y por unos 10 €
> 
> DealExtreme: $16.23 Precision Digital Pocket Scale (300g Max / 0.01g Resolution)



Esa la tengo yo, en la versión de 100g y va de escándalo 

Por cierto, también venden unas pesas para calibrar


----------



## SIRIO (26 Mar 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Esa la tengo yo, en la versión de 100g y va de escándalo
> 
> Por cierto, también venden unas pesas para calibrar



me podrias decir dónde la compraste?

he buscado por internet y en España no encuentro donde comprarla, o una parecida.

MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> me podrias decir dónde la compraste?
> 
> he buscado por internet y en España no encuentro donde comprarla, o una parecida.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS



compra ahi en china, que aqui con los margenes te van a crujir XD

O te la vendo yo por 30 € con gastos de envio incluidos XDDD

Saludos.


----------



## SIRIO (26 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> compra ahi en china, que aqui con los margenes te van a crujir XD
> 
> O te la vendo yo por 30 € con gastos de envio incluidos XDDD
> 
> Saludos.



a que te refieres con China ?


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> me podrias decir dónde la compraste?
> 
> he buscado por internet y en España no encuentro donde comprarla, o una parecida.
> 
> MUCHAS GRACIAS



En la misma web, vale incluso más barata.... por menos de 10€ no lo pensaría mucho...
DealExtreme: $12.27 Precision Digital Pocket Scale (100g Max / 0.01g Resolution)






Por cierto, también compré un calibre, para tener el pack aurífero completo 
DealExtreme: $18.30 Analog 150mm Caliper






El enlace a la pesa de calibración:
DealExtreme: $3.99 Digital Scale Calibration Weight (100 grams)


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2009)

fmc dijo:


> En la misma web, vale incluso más barata.... por menos de 10€ no lo pensaría mucho...
> DealExtreme: $12.27 Precision Digital Pocket Scale (100g Max / 0.01g Resolution)
> 
> 
> ...



pues lo dicho por fmc, que lo pilles ahi (es china)

Yo me pille la de 300gr que asi puedo pesar las masas de las tartas que haga XDDD
El peso no es indispensable, si tienes una moneda perfecta, puedes hacer que esa sea la tara y calibrarla con ella.


----------



## SIRIO (26 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues lo dicho por fmc, que lo pilles ahi (es china)
> 
> Yo me pille la de 300gr que asi puedo pesar las masas de las tartas que haga XDDD
> El peso no es indispensable, si tienes una moneda perfecta, puedes hacer que esa sea la tara y calibrarla con ella.



pero te la mandan desde hong kong ? cuanto tiempo te pardo en llegar ? y cuanto te cobraron po los portes?


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> pues lo dicho por fmc, que lo pilles ahi (es china)
> 
> Yo me pille la de 300gr que asi puedo pesar las masas de las tartas que haga XDDD
> El peso no es indispensable, si tienes una moneda perfecta, puedes hacer que esa sea la tara y calibrarla con ella.



Si tienes una moneda de 100 o 300g te pudiera valer, porque para calibrar necesitas que vaya al fondo de escala.... aparte de que necesitarás saber que pesa exactamente eso.... yo por 4$ no me he complicado la vida


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> pero te la mandan desde hong kong ? cuanto tiempo te pardo en llegar ? y cuanto te cobraron po los portes?



si, desde chinatown

tarda un huevo, como 15 dias asi.

los portes estan incluidos en ese precio.

Dondre creeis que pillan las tarjetas de memoria y demas tonterias las tiendas de aqui? Pues alli y aqui las venden un 50% mas caras y listo.


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> pero te la mandan desde hong kong ? cuanto tiempo te pardo en llegar ? y cuanto te cobraron po los portes?



Sí, un par de semanas, portes incluidos


----------



## SIRIO (26 Mar 2009)

ok, muchas gracias por la informacion.

la comprare, pero necesito con urgencia poder pesar el lingote, no sea que me hayan timado los de oro direct y tenga que actuar cuanto antes. supongo que en cualquier joyeria tendran balanzas, me acercare a ver si me hacen el favor de pesarmelo


----------



## elias2 (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> ok, muchas gracias por la informacion.
> 
> la comprare, pero necesito con urgencia poder pesar el lingote, no sea que me hayan timado los de oro direct y tenga que actuar cuanto antes. supongo que en cualquier joyeria tendran balanzas, me acercare a ver si me hacen el favor de pesarmelo



pero hombre, como te van a timar los de orodirect.......que paranoya


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> ok, muchas gracias por la informacion.
> 
> la comprare, pero necesito con urgencia poder pesar el lingote, no sea que me hayan timado los de oro direct y tenga que actuar cuanto antes. supongo que en cualquier joyeria tendran balanzas, me acercare a ver si me hacen el favor de pesarmelo



Acércate a un supermercado con autoservicio en la fruta y lo pesas con disimulo


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (26 Mar 2009)

elias2 dijo:


> pero hombre, como te van a timar los de orodirect.......que paranoya



*Lo que no puede ser no puede ser, y es totalmente imposible que compres un lingote de oro de 100 gramos y que te pese en realidad 90 gramos. *

Yo estaría igual de preocupado o más. En oro y en ese peso supongo que el margen estará en más menos 0,2 gramos, o sea, así a ojo yo estaría preocupado si no estuviera el peso ente 99,80 y 100,20.

Mi consejo: Acércate ya a una joyería y que te hagan el favor de pesártelo. O comprate una simple balanza de cocina (En el lidel por 12 euros y son bastante majas). Y comunícaselo cuanto antes a orodirect, no sea que te hayan dado un lingote de 3 onzas.

Respecto a las básculitas no se hasta qué punto es fiable tal exceso de precisión. En una 100g /0,01, la misma moneda en varias pesadas, pesa entre 33,97 y 34,04 (7 centésimas de gramo que dependerán si respiro sobre ella o no, la posición etc)

Pasa lo mismo con el diámetro, como sea un calibre digital de centésima de milímetro, depende de como cojas la moneda te da una medida u otra, variando 2 ó 3 centésimas de mm. Y no os digo ya el canto, eso si que es difícil de medir a "medida exacta".


----------



## elias2 (26 Mar 2009)

Nasti di Plasti dijo:


> *Lo que no puede ser no puede ser, y es totalmente imposible que compres un lingote de oro de 100 gramos y que te pese en realidad 90 gramos. *
> 
> Yo estaría igual de preocupado o más. En oro y en ese peso supongo que el margen estará en más menos 0,2 gramos, o sea, así a ojo yo estaría preocupado si no estuviera el peso ente 99,80 y 100,20.
> 
> ...



pero como que pesa 90 grs.......joder no te puedes fiar ni de orodirect? a ver en que acaba todo esto, pero bueno, que vuelva con el recibo de compra, los ponga verdes y le den uno bueno......


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Mar 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Acércate a un supermercado con autoservicio en la fruta y lo pesas con disimulo



lo bueno seria si dispusiese de una balanza minimamente fiable, que pesase otra cosa sin valor como bolsa con harina ,hasta que le pesase lo mismo que el lingote y lo llevase a pesar a cualquier lado


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> hola, he comprado un lingote de 100 g de oro en oro direct. Viene plastificado.
> Lo he pesado con la balanza de la termomix, que no es muy precisa (5g), pero aún así a ver que salía he pesado el lingote con el plástico incluido, y pesa 90 g. Me preocupa porque he pesado otras cosas de las que se su peso exacto y me da siempre exacto, por lo que me hace pensar queeste lingote no pese 100g.
> 
> Alguno sabe dónde comprar una balanza de precisión? que pese hasta 0,1 g ?
> ...




No puede ser que un lingote de 100 g. te pese 90 g.

Aclaranos algo más. 

¿De qué fundición es el lingote? 

¿Está el peso y la ley grabadas en el lingote? 

¿Tienes un certificado?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

Otra idea.

Cómprate 100 gramos de chopez y miras si pesa lo mismo.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otra idea.
> 
> Cómprate 100 gramos de chopez y miras si pesa lo mismo.




Choped pork o choped de pavo?


----------



## felino66 (26 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otra idea.
> 
> Cómprate 100 gramos de chopez y miras si pesa lo mismo.





craso error, el lonchafinismo se ha asentado en las charcuterías y tienen las balanzas trucadas..........

el caso es que le iba a decir algo parecido, pero creo que lo único infalible es un juego de pesas para calibrar la balanza y afinarla

si la balanza es vieja y "analógica" es lógico que desafine a partir de ciertos gramos, lo digo por experiencia, ejem......


.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2009)

Lamentable espectáculo el que estais dando....
Que si lo debe llevar a una joyería, que si lo que debe hacer es comprarse una balanza.....El foro está para prestar ayuda y, si los demás son renuentes, yo me ofrezco a pesárle el oro y decirle su ley. ¡¡¡¡Que me mande el lingote¡¡¡¡


----------



## 4motion (26 Mar 2009)

Totalmente de acuerdo, no creo que lleguen a ser tan piratas, trabajan con ARGOR HERAEUS, yo tengo diversos lingotes de varios tamaños con el certificado suizo de esa casa y su peso es exacto son de prestigio y confianza.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

4motion dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, no creo que lleguen a ser tan piratas, trabajan con ARGOR HERAEUS, yo tengo diversos lingotes de varios tamaños con el certificado suizo de esa casa y su peso es exacto son de prestigio y confianza.



Es lo que me pregunto, si es un lingote de Argor-Heraeus debería dar el peso. Pero si no lo es seguramente tenga mayores razones para preocuparse...


----------



## fmc (26 Mar 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> lo bueno seria si dispusiese de una balanza minimamente fiable, que pesase otra cosa sin valor como bolsa con harina ,hasta que le pesase lo mismo que el lingote y lo llevase a pesar a cualquier lado



Si le ven con una bolsita de harina lo mismo acaba en comisaria dando explicaciones de qué contiene la bolsita


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Mar 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Si le ven con una bolsita de harina lo mismo acaba en comisaria dando explicaciones de qué contiene la bolsita



es verdad, tu cuentale la verdadera historia al madero de turno , a ver que cara te pone.jo jo
mejor pan rallado, pero de ese que lleva perejil y ajo
;-))


----------



## SIRIO (26 Mar 2009)

es de los de oro direct, pone el peso en el lingote, tiene el certificado, que es una simple cartulina plastificada, un poco cutre el certificado. es de ARgor Heraeus.

De momento vamos a esperar a que pueda pesarlo en una joyeria, y os dire lo que pesa en realiad. Por cierto viene plastificado, supongo que el peso del plástico será mínimo, peor para pesarlo tendré que romper el plástico y sacarlo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> es de los de oro direct, pone el peso en el lingote, tiene el certificado, que es una simple cartulina plastificada, un poco cutre el certificado. es de ARgor Heraeus.
> 
> De momento vamos a esperar a que pueda pesarlo en una joyeria, y os dire lo que pesa en realiad. Por cierto viene plastificado, supongo que el peso del plástico será mínimo, peor para pesarlo tendré que romper el plástico y sacarlo.



Pero lo esencial es si pone el peso y la ley grabados en el lingote. ¿Lo lleva? . Me parece que los de Argor-Heraeus lo llevan todos.


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (26 Mar 2009)

SIRIO dijo:


> es de los de oro direct, pone el peso en el lingote, tiene el certificado, que es una simple cartulina plastificada, un poco cutre el certificado. es de ARgor Heraeus.
> 
> De momento vamos a esperar a que pueda pesarlo en una joyeria, y os dire lo que pesa en realiad. Por cierto viene plastificado, supongo que el peso del plástico será mínimo, peor para pesarlo tendré que romper el plástico y sacarlo.



¡Coño! No rompas el plástico hombre... mantenlo tan original como lo has recibido por si tienes que reclamar.

Pésalo con plástico y entonces te tendrá que salir al menos 4 ó 5 gramos más. (O pesa una cantidad de plástico similar para precisar).


----------



## Krugerrand (28 Mar 2009)

Otra duda:

Si las monedas de oro de la Union Latina tienen todas los mismos pesos, medidas e igual cantidad de oro (5,8 gr.)... Como es que las alfonsinas son bastante más caras que las francesas, belgas e italianas?????


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Mar 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Otra duda:
> 
> Si las monedas de oro de la Union Latina tienen todas los mismos pesos, medidas e igual cantidad de oro (5,8 gr.)... Como es que las alfonsinas son bastante más caras que las francesas, belgas e italianas?????



Es que las alfonsinas de 25 pesetas no son union latina, tienen un poco más de oro y llevan premium numismático.


----------



## carloszorro (28 Mar 2009)

Según las declaraciones del departamento del tesoro americano, el oro almacenado en los depósitos de Fort Knox asciende a 147.3 millones de onzas. 
le toca a cada norteamericano media onza,en caso de que tengan esa cantidad
la deuda de usa es de 100 onzas por habitante aproximadamente porque va a ir en aumento
calculando a ojo resulta que necesitarian 200 fort knoxes para salir del apuro


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (29 Mar 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> Según las declaraciones del departamento del tesoro americano, el oro almacenado en los depósitos de Fort Knox asciende a 147.3 millones de onzas.
> le toca a cada norteamericano media onza,en caso de que tengan esa cantidad
> la deuda de usa es de 100 onzas por habitante aproximadamente porque va a ir en aumento
> calculando a ojo resulta que necesitarian 200 fort knoxes para salir del apuro



Bueno, es fácil... Como la deuda está en dólares sólo tienen que devaluar el dólar. No sé cómo está el precio del bit informático con respecto a la onza de oro, pero no creo que la FED tenga problema en añadir un par de ceros o tres a la fila del total.


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Es que las alfonsinas de 25 pesetas no son union latina, tienen un poco más de oro y llevan premium numismático.



Pero las de 20 y 10 pesetas sí lo son, ¿no? Y éstas, sobre todo las de 20 pesetas son mucho más caras que las de 20 francos.
Las de 25 no existen en la UML salvo en España, pero siguen la proporción en peso; 5 de 20 pesetas o francos pesan lo mismo que 4 de 25 pesetas, o sea que imagino que en todos los paises de la union latina se admitirían.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> Pero las de 20 y 10 pesetas sí lo son, ¿no? Y éstas, sobre todo las de 20 pesetas son mucho más caras que las de 20 francos.
> Las de 25 no existen en la UML salvo en España, pero siguen la proporción en peso; 5 de 20 pesetas o francos pesan lo mismo que 4 de 25 pesetas, o sea que imagino que en todos los paises de la union latina se admitirían.



Por supuesto que también se admitirían aunque no entrasen dentro del acuerdo multinacional, sin embargo la pregunta a la que respondía era



Krugerrand dijo:


> Otra duda:
> 
> Si las monedas de oro de la Union Latina tienen todas los mismos pesos, medidas e igual cantidad de oro (5,8 gr.)... Como es que las alfonsinas son bastante más caras que las francesas, belgas e italianas?????



Las de 20 pesetas son muy escasas.


----------



## zipote_ca (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Por supuesto que también se admitirían aunque no entrasen dentro del acuerdo multinacional, sin embargo la pregunta a la que respondía era
> 
> 
> 
> Las de 20 pesetas son muy escasas.



Son dificiles de encontrar , su modulo es coleccionable como UL. 

1889 875333piezas
1890 2344449

1892 2430327

1899 2085934

1904 3814

Pero las de 25 ptas que se ven son las de los años faciles , de 1876 a 1881 ,
las del 1882 a 1886 son mucho mas escasas y caras, sus tirada andan sobre las 500000 por año.


----------



## Newarjos Lakedaimonios (29 Mar 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Las de 20 pesetas son muy escasas.



O sea, que tienen premium numismático. Lo que yo me pregunto es si ese premium sería el mismo si el metal no fuera oro, porque yo las he visto por ahí a 230 euros, o sea, 100 euros por encima del spot. No sé si lo que digo es una tontería, pero me da la impresión de que el que sea de oro es una ventaja incluso en eso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

Newarjos Lakedaimonios dijo:


> O sea, que tienen premium numismático. Lo que yo me pregunto es si ese premium sería el mismo si el metal no fuera oro, porque yo las he visto por ahí a 230 euros, o sea, 100 euros por encima del spot. No sé si lo que digo es una tontería, pero me da la impresión de que el que sea de oro es una ventaja incluso en eso.



Estoy contigo que en plan de pagar premium numismático mejor que sea en moneda de oro que de cobre.


----------



## bruce (29 Mar 2009)

Una pregunta

¿los comerciantes en la UE tienen obligación de identificar a un cliente en una venta (no me refiere solo al oro) a partir de alguna cantidad de euros? 

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Mar 2009)

bruce dijo:


> Una pregunta
> 
> ¿los comerciantes en la UE tienen obligación de identificar a un cliente en una venta (no me refiere solo al oro) a partir de alguna cantidad de euros?
> 
> Saludos.




A partir de 3000 euros en varios paises donde la venta puede ser anónima por debajo de esa cantidad. 

Pero puedes hacer una compra, ir a tomarte un cafe, volver y hacer otra,etc,etc


----------



## Krugerrand (3 Abr 2009)

DUDA GRANDE AHMIJOS...

Me ofrecen 20 liras de oro de Umberto I (año 1882) por 125 €...

Si tenemos en cuenta que contiene 5.80 gr. de oro, a ca.23 € el gramo me sale a 133 € sin contar el posible valor numismático... no es demasiado barato???

No sé si el vendedor es de confianza, ya que es un particular y nunca he hecho tratos con él, no puedo dar más datos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> DUDA GRANDE AHMIJOS...
> 
> Me ofrecen 20 liras de oro de Umberto I (año 1882) por 125 €...
> 
> ...



Buen precio. ¿Qué más quieres que te digamos? Suerte.


----------



## hugolp (3 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> DUDA GRANDE AHMIJOS...
> 
> Me ofrecen 20 liras de oro de Umberto I (año 1882) por 125 €...
> 
> ...



No se te ocurra comprarle!!!!!!!!. Enviamelo a mi que ya le pongo yo las pilas.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2009)

En el "catálogo de la moneda de inversión" Juan A. Rodríguez Freire, del año 2006 tiene un precio de 95 o un precio del 12% sobre el spot.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> En el "catálogo de la moneda de inversión" Juan A. Rodríguez Freire, del año 2006 tiene un precio de 95 o un precio del 12% sobre el spot.



Es union latina, como los napos o un pelín menos.


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2009)

Ojo que, a este paso, parece cara y todo ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## carloszorro (3 Abr 2009)

si ha subido un 300% en los ultimos 6 años no deberia dar miedo un recorte del 20% ó 30%
si baja un 20% mas,duplico mi inversion


----------



## Monsterspeculator (3 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Ojo que, a este paso, parece cara y todo ¡¡¡¡¡



Naaa, rebote el lunes. ¿Quien se juega algo? (se aceptan apuestas esta noche).

Me cago en la leche me he distraido con las bobadas y quería comprar un pico antes de que cerrase NY para vender el lunes.


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Ojo que, a este paso, parece cara y todo ¡¡¡¡¡



pues si, hace poco dije que me esperaria un poco a comprar, y un poco mas todavia (dos semanas), luego no os paseis si me equivoco, pero es mi opinion,os dejo un par de semanitas, me voy fuera ,espero hacer un buen negocio, si sale bien ya os contare.
saludos


----------



## Ulisses (3 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pues si, hace poco dije que me esperaria un poco a comprar, y un poco mas todavia (dos semanas), luego no os paseis si me equivoco, pero es mi opinion,os dejo un par de semanitas, me voy fuera ,espero hacer un buen negocio, si sale bien ya os contare.
> saludos




"Estaré un par de semanas fuera, por negocios" Parece una frase de las viejas pelis de gansters cuando le quieren dar boleto a la rubia después de habérsela ventilado....

Buena suerte, segundaresidencia. Y cuando vuelva, si sale bien, no nos lo cuente, simplemente comparta sus ganancias con nosotros, como buen cristiano.


----------



## zipote_ca (4 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> pues si, hace poco dije que me esperaria un poco a comprar, y un poco mas todavia (dos semanas), luego no os paseis si me equivoco, pero es mi opinion,os dejo un par de semanitas, me voy fuera ,espero hacer un buen negocio, si sale bien ya os contare.
> saludos



Y ¿si sale mal?.


----------



## riven (4 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> DUDA GRANDE AHMIJOS...
> 
> Me ofrecen 20 liras de oro de Umberto I (año 1882) por 125 €...
> 
> ...



El precio sin duda es muy bueno. Piensa que si haces tratos con alguien que no conoces tienes un riesgo, no le pagues sin tener la moneda en la mano. Si te la tiene que enviar despues del pago asume que corres un riesgo y puedes ser engañado. Ya nos contaras


----------



## AAA (4 Abr 2009)

riven dijo:


> El precio sin duda es muy bueno. Piensa que si haces tratos con alguien que no conoces tienes un riesgo, *no le pagues sin tener la moneda en la mano*. Si te la tiene que enviar despues del pago asume que corres un riesgo y puedes ser engañado. Ya nos contaras



Que espere un par de meses que esto va para abajo y la podrá comprar por la mitad.


----------



## Krugerrand (4 Abr 2009)

Bueno, así acaba la historia de mis 20 liras.

Yo creo que el vendedor se ha informado mejor o ha estado leyendo el foro porque de repente el precio subió a 150 €. Ya he renunciado.


----------



## Krugerrand (4 Abr 2009)

Más cosas sobre este sujeto:

Decía que tenía también vrenelis pero los vendía más caros porque eran de Suiza (!!??) Por eso pensé que el tío no tenía ni puta idea de lo que tenía entre manos. Me pregunto de donde sacó esas monedas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Abr 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> Bueno, así acaba la historia de mis 20 liras.
> 
> Yo creo que el vendedor se ha informado mejor o ha estado leyendo el foro porque de repente el precio subió a 150 €. Ya he renunciado.



Por 150 ni hablar, es muy caro.


----------



## redx (13 Abr 2009)

¿Alguien que haya comprado monedas en eurogold puede explicar su experiencia? 
Algunas dudas que tengo:
- Cuando haces la compra, ¿te cierran el precio al del momento en el que la confirmas o cuando reciben la transferencia? Lo digo porque supongo que la transferencia puede tardar 2 o 3 días en llegarles.
- ¿Las monedas te las envían por correo ordinario o es una mensajería? ¿Traen algún certificado?

Gracias


----------



## rotovator (14 Abr 2009)

redx dijo:


> ¿Alguien que haya comprado monedas en eurogold puede explicar su experiencia?
> Algunas dudas que tengo:
> - Cuando haces la compra, ¿te cierran el precio al del momento en el que la confirmas o cuando reciben la transferencia? Lo digo porque supongo que la transferencia puede tardar 2 o 3 días en llegarles.
> - ¿Las monedas te las envían por correo ordinario o es una mensajería? ¿Traen algún certificado?
> ...



justito tengo las mismas preguntas pero para anlagegold24


----------



## fluctuat nec mergitur (14 Abr 2009)

Anlagegold24:

Te cierran el precio del día en el que haces el pedido, si bien te dan un plazo para que hagsa la transferencia.

Te lo envían por correo ordinario.

Con las monedas no viene ningun certificado, solo la factura de venta.

Tengo entendido que ya no envían a España. 

En cualquier caso, yo tuve una experiencia regular con ellos y dejé de comprarles.


----------



## puntodecontrol (14 Abr 2009)

fluctuat nec mergitur dijo:


> Anlagegold24:
> 
> Te cierran el precio del día en el que haces el pedido, si bien te dan un plazo para que hagsa la transferencia.
> 
> ...



oro si envian, plata no


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2009)

de las dos me gusta mas eurogold, son rápidos y serios


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2009)

La verdad es que resulta penoso que en España no haya la suficiente competencia en el mercado de los metales. Comprar un Krugerrand al precio de Eurogold es una labor imposible.


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> La verdad es que resulta penoso que en España no haya la suficiente competencia en el mercado de los metales. Comprar un Krugerrand al precio de Eurogold es una labor imposible.



en España no hay tradición de inversión en oro, me parece que incluso estuvo prohibida hasta el año ochenta y pico


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> La verdad es que resulta penoso que en España no haya la suficiente competencia en el mercado de los metales. Comprar un Krugerrand al precio de Eurogold es una labor imposible.



¿Seguro?


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en España no hay tradición de inversión en oro, me parece que incluso estuvo prohibida hasta el año ochenta y pico



Desconocía ese extremo, señor Zorro. Lo cierto es que el oro, en España, siempre ha estado asociado a un gremio en particular, el de la joyería. La determinación de su autenticidad, pureza, etc. parece una materia para "iniciados" y, del alguna forma, restringe las transacciones entre particulares limitándolas al oro amonedado, por ser el que mayores garantías ofrece quien lo adquiere.

Imagino que todos nosotros nos hemos preguntado alguna vez si hay algún método fiable, al alcance de los particulares, para la consecución de estos fines, además de los consabidos sobre diámetros y pesos que solamente resultan de aplicación a las monedas.

Me voy a permitir una frivolidad : En el caso de que hubiese un colapso financiero y la necesidad obligase a recurrir a los metales "el oro de las visilleras" supone unos cuantos miles de kilos que circularían al mismo tiempo que el metal acuñado y los lingotes. De repente, muchas personas se verían obligadas a veder anillos, gemelos, esclavas y otras joyas que, obligadas por necesidad o también por obsoletas, deterioradas o ambas características, pierden su valor como joyas y que, a dia de hoy, resulta desventajosa su venta.

La determinación de su ley y su pureza, como he dicho antes, está y estaría en un futuro en manos de joyeros, numismáticos y advenedizos sin escrúpulos que lo pagan y lo pagarían muy por debajo de su valor.

Tengo para mi que muchas personas son renuentes a la inversión en oro no por la confianza que les demuestra el sistema financiero en general y el dinero fiat en particular, sinó por por la inseguridad en la determinación de su valor al adquirirlo y por las limitaciones que se encuentran a la hora de venderlo puesto que, la necesidad inmediata de liquidez, obliga a una pérdida aproximada, como mínimo, de entre el 20 o el 30 por ciento de lo invertido, con independencia de las oscilaciones de su precio o de su mayor o menor volatilidad.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Seguro?



Si, seguro. 
Cuando dije "al mismo precio" me refería a las web como orodirect y similares, no a usted, que lo vende incluso a un precio inferior. (al menos eso pude verificar cuando hizo públicos sus precios)


----------



## fmc (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Imagino que todos nosotros nos hemos preguntado alguna vez si hay algún método fiable, al alcance de los particulares, para la consecución de estos fines, además de los consabidos sobre diámetros y pesos que solamente resultan de aplicación a las monedas.



Puede que me equivoque, pero los principales materiales con los que se alea el oro son la plata (con densidad de 10.5), cobre y niquel (más o menos 9 ambos), mientras que el oro tiene densidad de 19.3. Con una probeta calibrada llena de agua y una báscula puedes sacar la densidad y por tanto la pureza en una aproximación bastante buena ¿no? Si lo hizo Arquímedes hace más de 22 siglos siempre podremos hacerlo nosotros


----------



## carloszorro (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses no me trates de "señor" que soy un chaval


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> ulisses no me trates de "señor" que soy un chaval




No obedece el tratarle de señor a su edad, sinó al respeto del que se hace usted acreedor.

Pero si lo prefieres....sea.

Con respecto a la densidad, háganse cargo...uno es de letras y no se atreve con demostraciones empíricas de esa naturaleza. A bote pronto se me viene a la cabeza la siguiente cuestión:

¿En el caso de aleaciones, el "decalaje", la tolerancia, o como quiera que se llame el coeficiente a aplicar, resultaría fiable?


----------



## fmc (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No obedece el tratarle de señor a su edad, sinó al respeto del que se hace usted acreedor.
> 
> Pero si lo prefieres....sea.
> 
> ...



100g de oro puro: 5.181ml
80g de oro (4.145ml)+20g de cobre (2.232ml): 6.377ml
80g de oro (4.145ml)+20g de plata (1.907ml): 6.052ml
85g de oro (4.404ml)+15g de cobre(1.674ml): 6.078ml

Como vemos, aunque la balanza no sea de una altísima precisión, las diferencias son notables. Quizás lo más complicado es distinguir los dos últimos casos, que tendrían unos 5g de diferencia en oro, pero el color de la aleación de cobre es más rojizo y el de plata más verdoso, y supongo que en manos de alguien medianamente entendido cantará... y si no es cuestión de irse al peor caso


----------



## Monsterspeculator (14 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Imagino que todos nosotros nos hemos preguntado alguna vez si hay algún método fiable, al alcance de los particulares, para la consecución de estos fines, además de los consabidos sobre diámetros y pesos que solamente resultan de aplicación a las monedas.



Frotando en piedra y con los ácidos si que sacas la ley de forma elemental. Los joyeros hacen eso y lo puede hacer cualquiera. 



> Me voy a permitir una frivolidad : En el caso de que hubiese un colapso financiero y la necesidad obligase a recurrir a los metales "el oro de las visilleras" supone unos cuantos miles de kilos que circularían al mismo tiempo que el metal acuñado y los lingotes. De repente, muchas personas se verían obligadas a veder anillos, gemelos, esclavas y otras joyas que, obligadas por necesidad o también por obsoletas, deterioradas o ambas características, pierden su valor como joyas y que, a dia de hoy, resulta desventajosa su venta.
> 
> La determinación de su ley y su pureza, como he dicho antes, está y estaría en un futuro en manos de joyeros, numismáticos y advenedizos sin escrúpulos que lo pagan y lo pagarían muy por debajo de su valor.
> 
> Tengo para mi que muchas personas son renuentes a la inversión en oro no por la confianza que les demuestra el sistema financiero en general y el dinero fiat en particular, sinó por por la inseguridad en la determinación de su valor al adquirirlo y por las limitaciones que se encuentran a la hora de venderlo puesto que, la necesidad inmediata de liquidez, obliga a una pérdida aproximada, como mínimo, de entre el 20 o el 30 por ciento de lo invertido, con independencia de las oscilaciones de su precio o de su mayor o menor volatilidad.



El problema que tenemos en España, y ya lo expuse hace tiempo, es el de unos "profesionales" trileros. Tanto los numismáticos como los joyeros pagan muy por debajo del spot, y mucho menos que en el extranjero. Intentan exprimir al vendedor al máximo. Forman un clan cerrado y por ello se lo pueden permitir. Son financieramente incultos y no saben cubrirse de los vaivenes del precio del metal, por ello lo repercuten en un margen desmesurado. ¿Cómo creen ustedes que Munsters puede vender y comprar con un margen tan estrecho?

Lo que han hecho es matar a la gallina de los huevos de oro (nunca mejor dicho), y tienen ahora una ruda competencia en el extranjero. Nadie bien informado va a venderles nada sabiendo que con tomar un avión puedes ganar un 8% por lo menos.


----------



## Ulisses (14 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Frotando en piedra y con los ácidos si que sacas la ley de forma elemental. Los joyeros hacen eso y lo puede hacer cualquiera. QUOTE]
> 
> Tienes razón, pero no he conseguido esos KIT de ácidos por ninguna parte, o no he sabido mirar.
> 
> Tengo una moneda de canadá de 100 dólares que compré junto a otras de media onza por un precio muy razonable. Se ve una raya de color verdoso que, aparentemente, es indeleble. Imagino que alguien hizo una prueba de oro y la moneda se fastidió irremediablemente. Si es debido a eso, hacer esas pruebas de ácido en una moneda cuyo estado de conservacion es "PROOF" me parece una barbaridad.


----------



## redx (14 Abr 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> de las dos me gusta mas eurogold, son rápidos y serios



¿les has comprado? ¿Puedes responder a mis dudas?:

- Cuando haces la compra, ¿te cierran el precio al del momento en el que la confirmas o cuando reciben la transferencia? Lo digo porque supongo que la transferencia puede tardar 2 o 3 días en llegarles.
- ¿Las monedas te las envían por correo ordinario o es una mensajería? ¿Traen algún certificado?

Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > Frotando en piedra y con los ácidos si que sacas la ley de forma elemental. Los joyeros hacen eso y lo puede hacer cualquiera. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Monsterspeculator dijo:
> 
> 
> > Frotando en piedra y con los ácidos si que sacas la ley de forma elemental. Los joyeros hacen eso y lo puede hacer cualquiera. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2009)

asqueado dijo:


> ulisses dijo:
> 
> 
> > Bueno, como bien dices las pruebas las puede hacer cualquiera, yo te puedo proporcionar a ti y a quien desee los materiales para hacerlo que serian los siguientes:
> ...


----------



## puntodecontrol (15 Abr 2009)

Lo encontre, lo venden en USA y es universal para oro, plata, platino,...

http://***.ebay.es/PEN-GOLD-SILVER-...14&_trkparms=72:1315|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## Ulisses (15 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Lo encontre, lo venden en USA y es universal para oro, plata, platino,...
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/PEN-GOLD-SILVER-...14&_trkparms=72:1315|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318




Lo del lápiz parece que funciona sin ácidos. Y son 40 euros.....lo habrá que mirar con detenimiento.


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> precio por favor?



Bueno lo mas caro es la estrella de toque que vale 38,60, claro que existe un remedio casero, que consiste en que si tienes alguna pieza que sepas con exactitud el kilataje que tiene, puedes hacer la prueba con ello.
El resto de los productos son mas baratos, por ejemplo la piedra de toque 3,50 el liquido de la ampolla de toque de 18 kt 2,00 y la botella de cristal de 30 cc para el liquido 9,30.
Lo que si os aconsejo es que seais cautos a la hora de las compras, tanto en oro como en plata, circulan muchas piezas tanto en monedas como en lingotes, que le dan un chapado de varias micras y dan el pego, hay que comprar en sitios de confianza y si uno no esta seguro de ello y la compra es importante, siempre se puede llevar a un laboratorio donde te hacen la prueba de ello y te dan un certificado.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

asqueado dijo:


> Bueno lo mas caro es la estrella de toque que vale 38,60, claro que existe un remedio casero, que consiste en que si tienes alguna pieza que sepas con exactitud el kilataje que tiene, puedes hacer la prueba con ello.
> El resto de los productos son mas baratos, por ejemplo la piedra de toque 3,50 el liquido de la ampolla de toque de 18 kt 2,00 y la botella de cristal de 30 cc para el liquido 9,30.
> Lo que si os aconsejo es que seais cautos a la hora de las compras, tanto en oro como en plata, circulan muchas piezas tanto en monedas como en lingotes, que le dan un chapado de varias micras y dan el pego, hay que comprar en sitios de confianza y si uno no esta seguro de ello y la compra es importante, siempre se puede llevar a un laboratorio donde te hacen la prueba de ello y te dan un certificado.



Existe una forma gratuita y fiable de comprobar la autenticidad. Se lo llevas a un joyero o numismático para que te diga que te da por ello.


----------



## MIDAS (15 Abr 2009)

eso hice yo en Lamas Bolaño con 50 pesos mexicanos para comprobar si era buena y (yo en realidad no tenia ninguna intencion de vender,solo comprobar is era buena) sabeis lo que me ofrecia el joputa?? 350 euros ...no... no era hace 3 años...fue el mes pasado !!!!! 

panda de chorizos, que pais


----------



## Plata (15 Abr 2009)

*Con los CAUDILLOS no te hubiera pasado*



MIDAS dijo:


> eso hice yo en Lamas Bolaño con 50 pesos mexicanos para comprobar si era buena y (yo en realidad no tenia ninguna intencion de vender,solo comprobar is era buena) sabeis lo que me ofrecia el joputa?? 350 euros ...no... no era hace 3 años...fue el mes pasado !!!!!
> 
> panda de chorizos, que pais



Es así el mercado del oro. Es lo mismo que te dan en compro-oro y similares.

En cambio con la plata nunca perderías tanto dinero. 

Si te compras un *CAUDILLO* de plata por 4 euros,te lo recompran como poco a 3,5.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> eso hice yo en Lamas Bolaño con 50 pesos mexicanos para comprobar si era buena y (yo en realidad no tenia ninguna intencion de vender,solo comprobar is era buena) sabeis lo que me ofrecia el joputa?? 350 euros ...no... no era hace 3 años...fue el mes pasado !!!!!
> 
> panda de chorizos, que pais



En efecto, es lo que decía. Son unos chorizos. 

Monster paga mucho mejor...y en Bruselas también...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Es así el mercado del oro. Es lo mismo que te dan en compro-oro y similares.
> 
> En cambio con la plata nunca perderías tanto dinero.
> 
> Si te compras un *CAUDILLO* de plata por 4 euros,te lo recompran como poco a 3,5.



¿Nos dices donde?


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Existe una forma gratuita y fiable de comprobar la autenticidad. Se lo llevas a un joyero o numismático para que te diga que te da por ello.





Respeto su opinion, pero no la comparto.
No es lo mismo preguntar cuanto costaria esa pieza, a lo que daria por ella.
Hoy en dia quien esta haciendo el negocio redondo, son las casas de compra-venta de metales preciosos y otros negocios anexos, que se aprovechan de que miles de familias estan pasando fatigas para llegar a final de mes y se ven en la necesidad de vender algunas de sus alhajas de oro y plata que habian comprado en años anteriores, y a los cuales pagan el gramo por menos de la mitad de cómo esta en el mercado de valores y que luego a los pocos dias funden el mismo y afinan para venderlo posteriormente llevandose unas ganancias tremendas. Existen en algunas entidades financieras de las Cajas de Ahorros, departamentos de empeño que se ajustan mas a la realidad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

asqueado dijo:


> Respeto su opinion, pero no la comparto.
> No es lo mismo preguntar cuanto costaria esa pieza, a lo que daria por ella.
> Hoy en dia quien esta haciendo el negocio redondo, son las casas de compra-venta de metales preciosos y otros negocios anexos, que se aprovechan de que miles de familias estan pasando fatigas para llegar a final de mes y se ven en la necesidad de vender algunas de sus alhajas de oro y plata que habian comprado en años anteriores, y a los cuales pagan el gramo por menos de la mitad de cómo esta en el mercado de valores y que luego a los pocos dias funden el mismo y afinan para venderlo posteriormente llevandose unas ganancias tremendas. Existen en algunas entidades financieras de las Cajas de Ahorros, departamentos de empeño que se ajustan mas a la realidad.



Creo que no ha entendido mi mensaje.

Simplemente va y le pregunta que cuanto le daría por ello, sin ninguna intención de vender evidentemente. Tenga usted por seguro que si la moneda es falsa o la joya bisutería se lo dirá y lo utilizará como excusa para no pagarle gran cosa.

Creo que es el mejor detector de monedas falsas...y además gratuito..


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creo que no ha entendido mi mensaje.
> 
> Simplemente va y le pregunta que cuanto le daría por ello, sin ninguna intención de vender evidentemente. Tenga usted por seguro que si la moneda es falsa o la joya bisutería se lo dirá y lo utilizará como excusa para no pagarle gran cosa.
> 
> Creo que es el mejor detector de monedas falsas...y además gratuito..




Si lo he entendido perfectamente, quizas yo no me he expresado bien, voy a ponerle un ejemplo, a ver si estamos de acuerdo en ello.

“ Una persona va a una joyeria-numismatica-casa compraventa, etc. Y pregunta que cuanto le daria por la pieza-joya etc. que lleva.

Vd. no cree que el comerciante le preguntaria ¿ QUE QUIERE VENDERLA?

Si la persona le dice que NO, que simplemente es para saber su precio real, el comerciante NO se para mucho con el y le da un precio aproximado a la realidad, no pierde el tiempo con el mismo, ya que tiene quizas mas clientes que si le pueden dejar beneficios.

Si por el contrario dice que SI, le dira que el oro-plata es bajo en kt y le pondra una serie de inconvenientes para darle cuanto menos mejor.:

Con esto no quiero decir que todo el mundo sea igual, existen aun profesionales eticos, pero ya van quedando cada vez menos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

asqueado dijo:


> Si lo he entendido perfectamente, quizas yo no me he expresado bien, voy a ponerle un ejemplo, a ver si estamos de acuerdo en ello.
> 
> “ Una persona va a una joyeria-numismatica-casa compraventa, etc. Y pregunta que cuanto le daria por la pieza-joya etc. que lleva.
> 
> ...




Evidentemente le dice que SI quiere venderla. Luego, el problema es que el precio no le va a convenir...pero sabrá si es falsa o no por el precio y el comentario que le haga. Puede apostar que si es falsa se lo dirá y le ofrecerá una mierda de precio. Si no es falsa también le ofrecerá una mierda de precio con lo que basta responder "A ese precio no lo vendo". 

¿Entendido? No hace falta ni kit ni leches...


----------



## silber (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Existe una forma gratuita y fiable de comprobar la autenticidad. Se lo llevas a un joyero o numismático para que te diga que te da por ello.



Yo he ido a varias numismaticas y no son tan tontos. Para quitarse a los no clientes de encima lo que hacen es cobrar un servicio de tasacion, y si quieres vender te descuentan el precio de la tasacion, pero como no se lo vendas lo pagas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> Yo he ido a varias numismaticas y no son tan tontos. Para quitarse a los no clientes de encima lo que hacen es cobrar un servicio de tasacion, y si quieres vender te descuentan el precio de la tasacion, pero como no se lo vendas lo pagas.



No son todos así...basta encontrar uno majo, y comprarle un par de monedas para hacer amistad. Le explicas que quieres vender tu colección de monedas de oro para coleccionar mierdaplata...Ya verás como te pone la alfombra roja...

Y los que sean así son tontos. Quitarse potenciales clientes de encima es de idiotas.


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Evidentemente le dice que SI quiere venderla. Luego, el problema es que el precio no le va a convenir...pero sabrá si es falsa o no por el precio y el comentario que le haga. Puede apostar que si es falsa se lo dirá y le ofrecerá una mierda de precio. Si no es falsa también le ofrecerá una mierda de precio con lo que basta responder "A ese precio no lo vendo".
> 
> ¿Entendido? No hace falta ni kit ni leches...



 Total mejor que se quede quieticito y asi no le asalta la duda de que SI o NO es buena, aun cuando el lo hubiera comprado como verdadera


----------



## asqueado (15 Abr 2009)

silber dijo:


> Yo he ido a varias numismaticas y no son tan tontos. Para quitarse a los no clientes de encima lo que hacen es cobrar un servicio de tasacion, y si quieres vender te descuentan el precio de la tasacion, pero como no se lo vendas lo pagas.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo, pero no solo en ese gremio, ya es habitual en cualquier actividad, bien sea llevando algo para reparar o para hacer un presupuesto, te cobran incluso por adelantado la tarifa que tengan, y luego es como tu dices, si lo arreglas o lo compras te descuentan lo que te han soplado antes, ya nadie trabaja gratis y es que ni te escuchan.


----------



## Plata (15 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Nos dices donde?



Aquí mismo. YO.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Es así el mercado del oro. Es lo mismo que te dan en compro-oro y similares.
> 
> En cambio con la plata nunca perderías tanto dinero.
> 
> Si te compras un *CAUDILLO* de plata por 4 euros,*te lo recompran* como poco a 3,5.





Plata dijo:


> Aquí mismo. YO.



Segundaresidencia, ya está bien de tanta bobada. Si eres tú el que los compras dilo a las claras. Hacer creer que los precios del mercado son otros es desinformador y deshonesto. Ya os tenemos bien catados. Siempre nos andas posteando sitios de compra excepcionales...que sólo existen en tu imaginación...¿Qué tal con los de Finarte? ¿Y con los de Gold Avenue?

Sobre los Pakillos, ya sabes que las últimas novedades son que los compraban en las tiendas por 2,20 euros. Si tienes alguna mejor da señas y teléfono y sino cállate la boca y no desinformes.


PS: Te has vuelto un mono de imitación...Imitar a TioGilito y decir que el precio del mercado es el que él dice porque el está dispuesto a comprarlos por ese precio (que luego no es cierto), es demasiado infantil... Nadie os toma en serio a estas alturas...¡Ja,ja,ja!


----------



## Bud Spencer (16 Abr 2009)

*cual es la opción más cercana al spot*

Hola colegas.

Quiero comprar algo más de oro, en piezas como mucho de 1 onza, cuanto menos mejor. Sabéis cual es el producto con precio más cercano al spot ?

hoy por ejemplo con dollar a 0,7567 y el oro a 880 $, tenemos que el gramo de oro sale a 21,41 €

He encontrado en productos de ley 999
lingotes de 1 oz 753€ +13,1% sobre spot
lingotes de 20g 524€ +22,4% sobre spot
Monedas tipo filarmonica de 1 oz a 780 € +17,1% sobre spot

Lo más barato que he encontrado son las de 50 pesos mexicanos de ley 917 con 37,50 g de oro a 820 €, un 3,4% sobre spot. Pero claro esta no es de ley 999

Otra condición es que quiero comprar en España, y llevármelo puesto, así que las opciones de proveedores extranjeros no las tengo en cuenta. 

Sabéis por qué es tan barata la de 50 pesos mexicanos ? por la ley ? tiene peor salida esta moneda en caso de tener que venderla?

conocéis otras monedas de menos peso con precios cercanos a spot?


----------



## puntodecontrol (16 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> Hola colegas.
> 
> Quiero comprar algo más de oro, en piezas como mucho de 1 onza, cuanto menos mejor. Sabéis cual es el producto con precio más cercano al spot ?
> 
> ...



Depende donde mires esta barata o no.
La mexicana te la dije yo que ni me has dao las gracias.....
Pero mira aki cuanto vale... 50 Mex. Pesos "Libertad" Gold, EUR 983.50 --> Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.de

La vende a ese precio por desconocimiento, pero es un chollazo pues ademas tiene un plus de valor numismatico....
Yo ya no compro por encima del 5% sobre spot, sino es un desmadre....


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sobre los Pakillos, ya sabes que las últimas novedades son que *los compraban en las tiendas por 2,20 euros*. Si tienes alguna mejor da señas y teléfono y sino cállate la boca y no desinformes.



No se a quién te refieres, pero si alguien sabe de algún sitio o de algún *pardillo* que venda a 2,20 euros, que se los compre y me los venda a 3,5 a mi. No desinformo, te repito que a 3,5 te compro aquí YO todos los que tengas.

Sigo sentado, esperando un MP tuyo con todos los que me quieras vender. No te preocupes por el envío. Soy también de Madrid e iría a por ellos donde me digas. 

Ya ves, los Caudillos de plata los puedes comprar a 4 o 4,5 euros en los tenderetes de la Plaza Mayor o a algún pardillo despistado y ponerlos en ese mismo momento en el Ebay a 5. 

Mira a ver si encuentras un lote de caudillos en el Ebay por menos de 5 euros. Todos se venden a ese precio como mínimo.

Desde mi "modesto" punto de vista, si quisiera desacerme mañana de mis caudillos a 5 euros no tendría problemas para venderlos. En Ebay, que está a cincuenta metros de mi casa -oficina de correos-.

Con el oro, si no quieres que te sangren un 30 un 40 % respecto a lo que has pagado, parece que hay que irse a ¿Bruselas?...

Chico, que tranquilo duermo yo por las noches ...


----------



## -H- (16 Abr 2009)

Aparte de desconocimiento del vendedor es cierto que la Mexicana se está vendiendo incluso por debajo del spot, yo la acabo de comprar bajo spot, también cogí soberano inglés cercano al spot que es dificil siendo moneda pequeña
Lo que no se porque siendo moneda histórica bajo spot, precisamente el que me las vendió me comentó que tampoco lo entendía
Yo estoy esperando a ver si pillo un lote de la de 50 pesos más, ¿hay algún motivo por el que no debiera comprarla si pillo bajo spot?


----------



## -H- (16 Abr 2009)

Aquí puedes ver que la mexicana y libra inglesa están bajo spot, cuando las pille había incluso más diferencia con el spot ¿???
http://www.24hgold.com/english/buy_sell_gold_coins.aspx?co_id=71#tablecountry7


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Aparte de desconocimiento del vendedor es cierto que *la Mexicana se está vendiendo incluso por debajo del spot*, yo la acabo de comprar bajo spot, también cogí soberano inglés cercano al spot que es dificil siendo moneda pequeña
> Lo que no se porque siendo moneda histórica bajo spot, precisamente el que me las vendió me comentó que tampoco lo entendía
> Yo estoy esperando a ver si pillo un lote de la de 50 pesos más,* ¿hay algún motivo por el que no debiera comprarla si pillo bajo spot?*



Si tienes la certeza de que no es una falsificación, es, sin duda, una magnifica inversión.


----------



## -H- (16 Abr 2009)

Mucha más certeza que si lo comprara en el Ebay, pues conozco al vendedor de hace mucho tiempo


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Mucha más certeza que si lo comprara en el Ebay, pues conozco al vendedor de hace mucho tiempo



Tienes razón. Comprar oro por ebay es una auténtica temeridad. Los Caudillos si que se pueden comprar, pero comprar oro en monedas tan abundantemente falsificadas sería una auténtica aberración.

Si tu proveedor es de Madrid o está en 200 km a la redonda yo también estaría interesado en acercarme (en junio/julio) a por alguno. Creo que seguirán bajando.


----------



## -H- (16 Abr 2009)

No es de Madrid es un anticuario que ni es tonto, ni es que no conozca los precios, sino que cuando le entra alguna le resulta más fácil pagarlas bajas y venderlas baratas que meterse en complicaciones y lo que vende de momento se lo compro yo y es poco, ya os dire si entra algún lote más grande donde haya que compartir lotes. Esta tarde igual me paso por otro lugar que me han comentado que me pueden vender una onza bajo spot, en todo caso son pequeñas cantidades, es una labor más artesanal que otra cosa de ir buscando monedillas


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> No es de Madrid es un anticuario que ni es tonto, ni es que no conozca los precios, sino que cuando le entra alguna le resulta más fácil pagarlas bajas y venderlas baratas que meterse en complicaciones y lo que vende de momento se lo compro yo y es poco, ya os dire si entra algún lote más grande donde haya que compartir lotes. Esta tarde igual me paso por otro lugar que me han comentado que me pueden vender una onza bajo spot, en todo caso son pequeñas cantidades, es una labor más artesanal que otra cosa de ir buscando monedillas



Ok. Creo que el forero Segundaresidencia ya comentó por aquí que lo más barato en monedas de oro son los numismáticos y algunas joyerías y que casi siempre se compra en ellos -especialmente numismáticos- a precio por debajo de spot. Dio también la referencia a una joyería en Madrid: Finarte

Yo pregunté allí y efectivamente te lo venden al precio de la cotización del momento. Es sin duda la mejor opción de compra. Dudo que nadie (ni MonsterEspeculator) tenga precios tan competitivos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> Ok. Creo que el forero Segundaresidencia ...



Segundaresidencia sigue con su trastorno bipolar agudo...¿Pero no te da vergüenza chaval?



> ya comentó por aquí que lo más barato en monedas de oro son los numismáticos y algunas joyerías y que casi siempre se compra en ellos -especialmente numismáticos- a precio por debajo de spot. Dio también la referencia a una joyería en Madrid: Finarte



Que como ya nos dijeron eran unos timadores además de vender caro.



> Yo pregunté allí y efectivamente te lo venden al precio de la cotización del momento.



Mentira. Espero que algún forero con tiempo se pase a verificarlo.



> Es sin duda la mejor opción de compra. Dudo que nadie (ni MonsterEspeculator) tenga precios tan competitivos.



Te equivocas. Venden bastante más caro.


----------



## Plata (16 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Segundaresidencia sigue con su trastorno bipolar agudo...¿Pero no te da vergüenza chaval?
> ....
> Que como ya nos dijeron eran unos timadores además de vender caro.
> ....
> ...



1. El que tiene vergüenza ni come ni almuerza. Y yo soy una persona bien cebada y sibarita.
2. No se si serán unos timadores, todavía no les he comprado nada.
3. Verdad. Yo soy un forero con mucho tiempo libre y me pasé a verificarlo justo al día siguiente de publicarlo aquí Segundaresidencia. Les pregunté y sacó la calculadora y echó la cuenta delante de mi. Para una de una onza y una de 50 pesos. Como no tengo buena memoria no recuerdo los precios, pero me las vendía exactamente al precio de spot.
4. No me equivoco. No venden más caro.

Aunque ahora que tu lo dices tan seguro.... igual es que pasa una cosa. Como yo soy más de los Caudillos de plata, no presto mucha atención al precio del oro y me echaba la cuenta en euros / gramo y ahí me podía engañar... pero bueno, yo salí con la impresión de que me costaba al exacto precio del spot, aunque no me jugaría la cartera por ello.

Lo que tengo seguro es que cuando quiera comprar algo de oro me pasaré por allí. Y si veo que, tal como dices, me cobran más que tu, me creo otro usuario, le doy un poco de lustre, me hago el panoli (aún más) en unos cuantos mensajes para que no me identifiques y ya le compro a usted.  La pela es la pela ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> 1. El que tiene vergüenza ni come ni almuerza. Y yo soy una persona bien cebada y sibarita.
> 2. No se si serán unos timadores, todavía no les he comprado nada.
> 3. Verdad. Yo soy un forero con mucho tiempo libre y me pasé a verificarlo justo al día siguiente de publicarlo aquí Segundaresidencia. Les pregunté y sacó la calculadora y echó la cuenta delante de mi. Para una de una onza y una de 50 pesos. Como no tengo buena memoria no recuerdo los precios, pero me las vendía exactamente al precio de spot.
> 4. No me equivoco. No venden más caro.
> ...



Pero no seas tan tonto Segundaresidencia. Te cazamos los multinicks al primer o segundo mensaje. Ya ni te molestas en cambiar los mensajes y los repites...Ya sabemos que crees en la reencarnación...pero no funciona creándose multinicks. Ya sabemos que el usuario segundaresidencia está quemado de tanta payasada, pero no lo vas a arreglar con multinicks. 

Lo que te jode a ti es que no te voy a vender una puta onza. 

Y mientes con lo de Finarte. Cualquiera que haya ido o les haya llamado lo sabe. Merche400 fue a venderles plata. Igual podrá decirnos si vendían el oro al spot.


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero no seas tan tonto Segundaresidencia. Te cazamos los multinicks al primer o segundo mensaje. Ya ni te molestas en cambiar los mensajes y los repites...Ya sabemos que crees en la reencarnación...pero no funciona creándose multinicks. Ya sabemos que el usuario segundaresidencia está quemado de tanta payasada, pero no lo vas a arreglar con multinicks.
> 
> Lo que te jode a ti es que no te voy a vender una puta onza.
> 
> Y mientes con lo de Finarte. Cualquiera que haya ido o les haya llamado lo sabe. Merche400 fue a venderles plata. Igual podrá decirnos si vendían el oro al spot.



¡Ah! O sea que ya te has dado cuenta de que soy Segundaresidencia ... ¡me has pillado! je je ... Pues nada, ¡que listo que eres...! :

No hace falta que me vendas onzas, creo (sinceramente) que en Finarte las venden más baratas que tú. Pero es una opinión nada más, como no estoy -de momento- muy interesado en oro, no me he preocupado de comparar precios. No te preocupes que si sigues vendiendo en junio/julio y es cierto que eres más barato que en Finarte, tendrás algún cliente nuevo ... y me las enviarás fuera de Madrid (a mi segundaresidencia, je je je...)

Respecto a lo de Merche, nada... después de haberse dado cuenta de lo que le dan por las onzas extranjeras se habrá pasado a las medias onzas del Caudillo.


----------



## -H- (17 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Aquí puedes ver que la mexicana y libra inglesa están bajo spot, cuando las pille había incluso más diferencia con el spot ¿???
> Buy and sell Gold Coins - France



En todo caso seguimos sin saber porque el soberano y los 50 pesos mexicanos andan bajo spot, a ver si viene alguno de los sabios y nos lo aclara


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> En todo caso seguimos sin saber porque el soberano y los 50 pesos mexicanos andan bajo spot



En la cotación CPR, una vez al día, las monedas pueden quedarse bajo el spot si el precio del metal sube. En las tiendas al público te venden CPR más comisión que puedes negociar.

Cuando el precio baja puedes a veces encontrar precios chollos, sobre todo en los pequeños comerciantes. La razón es que están acojonados de quedarse pillados y son más receptivos a rebajarlo.

Los 50 pesos es, en general, aunque no en todos sitios, la moneda más interesante respecto al precio del metal. En general los 50 pesos de 1947 son reacuñaciones modernas. También contribuye que sea moneda más grande, y menos popular que los krugerrand por ejemplo.


----------



## Bud Spencer (17 Abr 2009)

y en monedas menores de 1 onza, cuál sería la mejor opción ?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Bud Spencer dijo:


> y en monedas menores de 1 onza, cuál sería la mejor opción ?



Napoleones, soberanos, 20 francos suizos y union latina, 25 ptas alfonsinas (si las puedes comprar al precio del oro)...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ah! O sea que ya te has dado cuenta de que soy Segundaresidencia ... ¡me has pillado! je je ... Pues nada, ¡que listo que eres...! :
> 
> No hace falta que me vendas onzas, creo (sinceramente) que en Finarte las venden más baratas que tú. Pero es una opinión nada más, como no estoy -de momento- muy interesado en oro, no me he preocupado de comparar precios. No te preocupes que si sigues vendiendo en junio/julio y es cierto que eres más barato que en Finarte, tendrás algún cliente nuevo ... y me las enviarás fuera de Madrid (a mi segundaresidencia, je je je...)
> 
> Respecto a lo de Merche, nada... después de haberse dado cuenta de lo que le dan por las onzas extranjeras se habrá pasado a las medias onzas del Caudillo.



Las onzas españolas de oro en Finarte hoy a 1100 euros 

Los 50 pesos hoy en Finarte a 875 

Coño, segundaresidencia, creia que eras capaz de encontrar sitios con buenos precios...


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Abr 2009)

Plata dijo:


> ¡Ah! O sea que ya te has dado cuenta de que soy Segundaresidencia ... ¡me has pillado! je je ... Pues nada, ¡que listo que eres...! :



oye cabronazo¡¡¡, no te hagas pasar por mi, acabo de leer unos cuantos post atrasados y nos confunde, no le transtornes mas anda, entiendelo es el problema de vender oro, que baja y ahora no sabe que hacer con el, yo creo que estaba mejor vendiendo perfumes ,pero bueno ,el mismo

confirmo lo dicho por algunos, en finarte venden onzas de oro mas baratas que en cualquier otro sitio, el que compre en madrid a un particular sin ningun tipo de garantia, aparte de arriesgarse a que le den gato por liebre(probabilidad cierta), estara tirando el dinero,porque en este sitio comprara mucho mas barato
REPITO; COMPRAR SIN GARANTIAS ES PELIGROSO, CUIDADITO CON LAS MONEDAS SOBRE TODO LOS 50 PESOS MEXICANOS

vine de estar fuera y he estado haciendo un negocio muy muy bueno con monedas de franco de 100 pesetas, por aqui las desprecian, pero recomiendo a todo el mundo que las compre ,es la forma mas barata de comprar plata y en el extranjero son mas reconocidas de los que os creeis, eso si ,precios como los que aqui se barajan como que no, es como cuando se habla del sueldo medio de los foreros de burbuja.info o el tamaño del miembro viril, o a cuantas mujeres te has cepillado....


----------



## Plata (17 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> oye cabronazo¡¡¡, no te hagas pasar por mi, acabo de leer unos cuantos post atrasados y nos confunde, no le transtornes mas anda ...



 Si es que con los críos no se puede hacer otra cosa más que darles la razón... y este tipo es un auténtico coñazo: ¡eres segundaresidencia! ¡eres segundaresidencia! ¡eres segundaresidencia!... ¡pues sí pesao, toma un chupachups y déjame en paz!



segundaresidencia dijo:


> vine de estar fuera y he estado haciendo un negocio muy muy bueno con monedas de franco de 100 pesetas ...



Cuente, cuente...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Abr 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> oye cabronazo¡¡¡, no te hagas pasar por mi, acabo de leer unos cuantos post atrasados y nos confunde, no le transtornes mas anda, entiendelo es el problema de vender oro, que baja y ahora no sabe que hacer con el, yo creo que estaba mejor vendiendo perfumes ,pero bueno ,el mismo



No te preocupes, payasete,...eres inconfundible....ja,ja,ja!!!

Y cuidado que tanto multinick agrava tu trastorno bipolar.



> confirmo lo dicho por algunos, en finarte venden onzas de oro mas baratas que en cualquier otro sitio, el que compre en madrid a un particular sin ningun tipo de garantia, aparte de arriesgarse a que le den gato por liebre(probabilidad cierta), estara tirando el dinero,porque en este sitio comprara mucho mas barato
> REPITO; COMPRAR SIN GARANTIAS ES PELIGROSO, CUIDADITO CON LAS MONEDAS SOBRE TODO LOS 50 PESOS MEXICANOS



Sólo has dicho tú que en Finarte venden barato. Yo he comprado personalmente que no es cierto y otro forero ya abrió un hilo explicando al precio al que pagaban las filarmónicas.

Hoy están vendiendo a estos precios:

8 escudos a 1100 euros.

50 pesos a 875 euros.

Quien quiera que les llame y pregunte.

Finarte : +34 91 366 42 62

Sobre las garantías...que quieres que te digamos...debes hablar por ti porque a mi cada vez me escriben más foreros pidiendo consejos y otras cositas. No doy abasto...(estoy sintiendo ahora mismo como estás echando humo...¡ja.ja,ja!)



> vine de estar fuera y he estado haciendo un negocio muy muy bueno con monedas de franco de 100 pesetas, por aqui las desprecian, pero recomiendo a todo el mundo que las compre ,es la forma mas barata de comprar plata y en el extranjero son mas reconocidas de los que os creeis, eso si ,precios como los que aqui se barajan como que no, es como cuando se habla del sueldo medio de los foreros de burbuja.info o el tamaño del miembro viril, o a cuantas mujeres te has cepillado....



Mira que eres pringado. Tener que irte fuera a colocar los pakillos. ¿Has ido a China? Lo de engañar a alguien como a un chino te lo has tomado muy literalmente...Pero entiendo tu desesperación por colocarlos (por cierto,...¿no decías que no vendías los pakillos hasta que llegasen a 10 euros?). ¿Cómo anda tu ojete?


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No te preocupes, payasete,...eres inconfundible....ja,ja,ja!!!
> 
> Y cuidado que tanto multinick agrava tu trastorno bipolar.
> 
> ...



espero que las colonias se te den mejor que las monedas.
no te enfades conmigo amiguete, si te digo la verdad despues del pelotazo que acabo de pegar , vender monedas sueltas me parece que se lo dejo a gente como tu, gente que conoce la union latina y esas cosas, gente formada y lista.
y sigo recomendando que la gente se pase por finarte, vera que precios mas buenos , me gustaria que dijeses de que ceca son los 8 escudos de los que hablas, y con los 50 pesos, veo que pese al colapso de pedidos todavia no has pillado a ningun fish para venderle esa moneda.
¿todavia te queda granalla??? 
saludos amigo monster,que sepas que te aprecio muchisimo


----------



## -H- (18 Abr 2009)

¿Que problema hay con la 50 pesos? yo la veo moneda histórica con posibilidad de pillar oro bajo spot, ¿por qué no hay que comprar? explicanoslo por favor


----------



## -H- (18 Abr 2009)

Y por cierto yo ni le pille esta moneda a Monster ni me la recomendó el para nada, se ve claramente que es una moneda bajo spot, yo la pillo también barata ¿qué problema le ves?


----------



## MIDAS (18 Abr 2009)

una preguntita...he comprado alguna vez en Eurogold, pero la ultima vez que llamé he visto que han encarecido bastante los diferenciales sobre contenido en oro.... 

alguien ha comprado en Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International , los otros Belgas ? veo que tienen mejores precios pero no se que tal servicio dan

si alguien ha tratado con ellos por favor explique que tal funciona la compra con ellos


gracias por anticipado


----------



## redx (18 Abr 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> una preguntita...he comprado alguna vez en Eurogold, pero la ultima vez que llamé he visto que han encarecido bastante los diferenciales sobre contenido en oro....
> 
> alguien ha comprado en Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International , los otros Belgas ? veo que tienen mejores precios pero no se que tal servicio dan
> 
> ...



Hola Midas,

respecto a eurogold, algunas dudas que tengo:
- Cuando haces la compra, ¿te cierran el precio al del momento en el que la confirmas o cuando reciben la transferencia? Lo digo porque supongo que la transferencia puede tardar 2 o 3 días en llegarles.
- ¿Las monedas te las envían por correo ordinario o es una mensajería? ¿Traen algún certificado?

Gracias por tus respuestas

Es cierto lo que dices respecto a los diferenciales. Durante esta última semana no han variado el precio de las monedas a pesar de que el oro ha bajado.

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (18 Abr 2009)

-H- dijo:


> Y por cierto yo ni le pille esta moneda a Monster ni me la recomendó el para nada, se ve claramente que es una moneda bajo spot, yo la pillo también barata ¿qué problema le ves?



Es interesante entender el problema que le ve, pues así también entiendes su preferencia por los Pakillos.

Los problemas que le ve es que:

(1) No tiene.

(2) No vende.

(3) Le jode que otros la vendan.

Para quien quiere comprar metal amonedado con reconocimiento internacional, la moneda de 50 pesos es lo mejor que hay (si lo puedes comprar a precio europeo...no de tiendas online españolas). Desgraciadamente los Krugers, maples, filarmónicas,etc están tomando un diferencial con el spot importante y un tanto absurdo.


----------



## marisa32 (20 Abr 2009)

Pues yos iempre que quiero ver la cotizacion en tiempo real de oro para comprar y vender me ayudo de esta pagina .
Que es la mas completa que he visto en cuanto a graficas en tiempo real .

COTIZACION ORO TIEMPO REAL | EURO DOLAR | krugerrand | COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO


----------



## -H- (20 Abr 2009)

Yo prefiero esta que están muchas de las monedas importantes
Buy and sell Gold Coins - France


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 Abr 2009)

marisa32 dijo:


> Pues yos iempre que quiero ver la cotizacion en tiempo real de oro para comprar y vender me ayudo de esta pagina .
> Que es la mas completa que he visto en cuanto a graficas en tiempo real .
> 
> COTIZACION ORO TIEMPO REAL | EURO DOLAR | krugerrand | COMPRA Y VENTA DE ORO



Propaganda....(vaya currada lo de llenar un foro con mensajes... )

Mejores sitios:

24-hour Spot Chart - Gold

Gold and Silver Prices and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices


----------



## MIDAS (20 Abr 2009)

REDX aqui van las respuestas:



redx dijo:


> Hola Midas,
> 
> respecto a eurogold, algunas dudas que tengo:
> - Cuando haces la compra, ¿te cierran el precio al del momento en el que la confirmas o cuando reciben la transferencia? Lo digo porque supongo que la transferencia puede tardar 2 o 3 días en llegarles.
> ...


----------



## Nasti di Plasti (20 Abr 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Propaganda....(vaya currada lo de llenar un foro con mensajes... )
> 
> Mejores sitios:
> 
> ...



Lo cachondo del caso es que esta lista (marisa32) pone al final de su página: *"Si tienes una web de oro y quieres tener estas herramientas online tienes nuestro permiso. la url es: http://www.zonadeinversion.com/cotizacion-oro.php"*

¡Será imbécil la tipa!... Hay que enlazar a su mierdapágina, ni que fueran suyas esas herramientas, y es un simple enlace a cotizaciones en tiempo real de Kitco y similares....

Me da que detrás de ella está una conocida sudamericana que vendía oro y plata por aquí, y que el que se la tumba debe conocer el entorno programación php y le hace las páginas. Si hombre una que tuvo un ligero mosqueo con una forera de la que no recuerdo el nombre con devolución de pasta incluída.

Tu monster que tienes acceso a las IPs mira a ver si se trata de un multinick anda.


----------



## Mesientoseguro (24 Abr 2009)

Hoy me he llevado un gran chasco, buscando por la web he encontrado una tienda en Barcelona "Vives de la Cortada", mirándo en el catálogo de monedas, he visto un Panda de una onza de oro del año 2003, a 690,-€.
En milésimas de segundo, había añadido la moneda a la cesta de la compra, cumplimentado el formulario de pedido, esperando el correo con los datos bancarios para realizar la transferencia y el total con los gastos de envío.
Sorpresa la mia cuando recibo un correo de la citada tienda, indicándome que no tienen disponible la pieza y me ofrecen una onza de otro año a otro precio. 
Lo rocambolesco del tema es que aun no han quitado de la web la onza en cuestión ni otra del año 2004 que segun ellos tampoco tienen.
Aparte del ajo y agua, ¿hay alguna cosa que pueda hacer?


----------



## andreu (24 Abr 2009)

A mesientoseguro:
Esto mismo, le ha pasado a bastantes personas. NO LO CORRIGEN (actualizan) A POSTA.


----------



## asqueado (24 Abr 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Hoy me he llevado un gran chasco, buscando por la web he encontrado una tienda en Barcelona "Vives de la Cortada", mirándo en el catálogo de monedas, he visto un Panda de una onza de oro del año 2003, a 690,-€.
> En milésimas de segundo, había añadido la moneda a la cesta de la compra, cumplimentado el formulario de pedido, esperando el correo con los datos bancarios para realizar la transferencia y el total con los gastos de envío.
> Sorpresa la mia cuando recibo un correo de la citada tienda, indicándome que no tienen disponible la pieza y me ofrecen una onza de otro año a otro precio.
> Lo rocambolesco del tema es que aun no han quitado de la web la onza en cuestión ni otra del año 2004 que segun ellos tampoco tienen.
> Aparte del ajo y agua, ¿hay alguna cosa que pueda hacer?



Eso es normal en las paginas web de los numismaticos, que no las ponen al dia, bien porque las han vendido, o bien porque el precio esta desfasado con relacion a cuando las pusieron, a mi me ha pasado y me pasa en numerosas ocasiones, en algunos sitios te ponen:

EL VENDEDOR SE RESERVA EL DERECHO A RETIRAR, MODIFICAR Y NO VENDER LOS LOTES QUE ESTIME OPORTUNOS


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Abr 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Hoy me he llevado un gran chasco, buscando por la web he encontrado una tienda en Barcelona "Vives de la Cortada", mirándo en el catálogo de monedas, he visto un Panda de una onza de oro del año 2003, a 690,-€.
> En milésimas de segundo, había añadido la moneda a la cesta de la compra, cumplimentado el formulario de pedido, esperando el correo con los datos bancarios para realizar la transferencia y el total con los gastos de envío.
> Sorpresa la mia cuando recibo un correo de la citada tienda, indicándome que no tienen disponible la pieza y me ofrecen una onza de otro año a otro precio.
> Lo rocambolesco del tema es que aun no han quitado de la web la onza en cuestión ni otra del año 2004 que segun ellos tampoco tienen.
> Aparte del ajo y agua, ¿hay alguna cosa que pueda hacer?




Puedes llamar y preguntar que a cuanto te compran tu panda...Ya verás como si que les sirve tener el precio mal puesto en su página web....

Tener precios bajos expuestos en internet les permite rebajar aún más el precio de compra. Tener precios falsos anunciados es pura y simplemente fraude. Se puede poner una reclamación que ganaréis.


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 Abr 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Hoy me he llevado un gran chasco, buscando por la web he encontrado una tienda en Barcelona "Vives de la Cortada", mirándo en el catálogo de monedas, he visto un Panda de una onza de oro del año 2003, a 690,-€.
> En milésimas de segundo, había añadido la moneda a la cesta de la compra, cumplimentado el formulario de pedido, esperando el correo con los datos bancarios para realizar la transferencia y el total con los gastos de envío.
> Sorpresa la mia cuando recibo un correo de la citada tienda, indicándome que no tienen disponible la pieza y me ofrecen una onza de otro año a otro precio.
> Lo rocambolesco del tema es que aun no han quitado de la web la onza en cuestión ni otra del año 2004 que segun ellos tampoco tienen.
> Aparte del ajo y agua, ¿hay alguna cosa que pueda hacer?



tampoco te lo tomes a mal, normalmente en las numismaticas el mantenimiento de la pagina lo lleva alguien ajeno a la tienda y hasta que lo quiten pasara un tiempo, su reputacion asi se ve afectada, por lo que no lo haran de mala fe el no cambiar los articulos al momento
saludos


----------



## Mesientoseguro (29 Abr 2009)

Casi me convences, lo jodido del tema es que hoy he vuelto a consultar la página web de la susodicha numismática. 

Sorpresa, la onza de oro panda del 2003, ya la tienen y la han subido a 780,-€. La del 2004, aun la mantienen a 690,-€ seguramente no la venderán.

Sinverguenzas.

Invito a que la intenteis comprar y por supuesto a reclamar.


----------



## zipote_ca (30 Abr 2009)

Algun dia se toparan con alguien al que le importen 3 cojones los gastos judiciales y ese dia habra justicia.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Abr 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Algun dia se toparan con alguien al que le importen 3 cojones los gastos judiciales y ese dia habra justicia.



Mientras tanto llama a BATMAN o SPIDERMAN que sale mas barato.


----------



## Mantekiyo (8 May 2009)

Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero acabo de llegar. He visto varios posts en este hilo en los que decían sitios para comprar oro en el extranjero, se supone que puedes comprar menos de X dinero en plan anónimo, pero comprarlo en el extranjero y traerlo ¿No es contrabando? Sé que al oro de inversión no se le aplica el IVA, pero si voy a Andorra a llenarme los bolsillos de plata ¿no me arriesgo a acabar entre rejas?
Gracias


----------



## VOTIN (8 May 2009)

Mantekiyo dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero acabo de llegar. He visto varios posts en este hilo en los que decían sitios para comprar oro en el extranjero, se supone que puedes comprar menos de X dinero en plan anónimo, pero comprarlo en el extranjero y traerlo ¿No es contrabando? Sé que al oro de inversión no se le aplica el IVA, pero si voy a Andorra a llenarme los bolsillos de plata ¿no me arriesgo a acabar entre rejas?
> Gracias



Querido forero,no,no es contra bando es perfectamente legal(declarandolo a hacienda,si pasa de cierta cantidad)
Aunque si es CONTRA LAINTELIGENCIA


----------



## fmc (8 May 2009)

Mantekiyo dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia, pero acabo de llegar. He visto varios posts en este hilo en los que decían sitios para comprar oro en el extranjero, se supone que puedes comprar menos de X dinero en plan anónimo, pero comprarlo en el extranjero y traerlo ¿No es contrabando? Sé que al oro de inversión no se le aplica el IVA, pero si voy a Andorra a llenarme los bolsillos de plata ¿no me arriesgo a acabar entre rejas?
> Gracias



Dentro del espacio de Schengen, no.... más problemático es el llevar el dinero, que el traer la plata...


----------



## azajet (9 May 2009)

*Sitios para comprar moneda oro " pequeña"*

Sitios para comprar moneda oro " pequeña". Y que la tengan en stock ?
Conocéis alguno en España fiable.?
He estado mirando varios y me he encontrado en inversionesvivanco los 20 francos suizos y franceses a 153 €/150€, la unidad. Y cruzando correo con él parece ser que hay sustanciosa rebaja si compras por lotes ( No se cuantas serían el "Lote" ni como quedaría, yo solo quiero 10........ y no me he atrevido a preguntar más).
Alguien se apunta a un Lote y vemos a como queda?
Ruego que nadie se ofenda, por el atrevimiento de la propuesta pero para la cantidad que quiero comprar, lo de salir fuera, no me compensa, y me gustaría bajar un poco el precio. Lo que si se por propia experiencia de comprarle hace tiempo y referencias es que es un tipo legal.
Saludos.


----------



## Krugerrand (9 May 2009)

azajet dijo:


> Sitios para comprar moneda oro " pequeña". Y que la tengan en stock ?
> Conocéis alguno en España fiable.?
> He estado mirando varios y me he encontrado en inversionesvivanco los 20 francos suizos y franceses a 153 €/150€, la unidad. Y cruzando correo con él parece ser que hay sustanciosa rebaja si compras por lotes ( No se cuantas serían el "Lote" ni como quedaría, yo solo quiero 10........ y no me he atrevido a preguntar más).
> Alguien se apunta a un Lote y vemos a como queda?
> ...



20 francos suizos/franceses a 150€ es CARO.
El continedo en oro es de 5,80 gramos, por lo cual estás pagando el gramo a 25,86 leuros.

El descuento tendría que ser muy generoso para que el asunto fuera interesante.

Edito: Por cierto, sigo sin entender por qué hay diferencia de precios entre los napoleones franceses y los vreneli suizos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 May 2009)

Krugerrand dijo:


> 20 francos suizos/franceses a 150€ es CARO.
> El continedo en oro es de 5,80 gramos, por lo cual estás pagando el gramo a 25,86 leuros.
> 
> El descuento tendría que ser muy generoso para que el asunto fuera interesante.
> ...



Yo los tengo al mismo precio....a 135...


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo los tengo al mismo precio....a 135...



por 130 euros los ves en los escaparates en muchas tiendas en Madrid (hoy mismo), creo que se donde los compras,ademas si le das coba al vendedor, te dara alguna monedita de plata de regalo(casi sin valor,eso si)......
saludos y si compras a particulares no tendras las mismas garantias


----------



## Buster (9 May 2009)

¿135? Caaaaaaaro.

He puesto en Google "20 francos suizos precio" y en la segunda entrada sale:

VENDO MONEDA DE ORO (20 FRANCOS SUIZOS) - Alicante

A lo mejor ya la ha vendido, pero para haber estado buscando durante 5 segundos no está mal.


----------



## vidarr (9 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿135? Caaaaaaaro.
> 
> He puesto en Google "20 francos suizos precio" y en la segunda entrada sale:
> 
> ...



Pues la está vendiendo muy por debajo del spot.


```
$ goldspot.sh 5.8 100
O prezo da peza segundo o spot debera ser 125.3575 €
O spread para esta peza é de -25.3575 € (-20.2281 %)
```



segundaresidencia dijo:


> por 130 euros los ves en los escaparates en muchas tiendas en Madrid (hoy mismo), creo que se donde los compras,ademas si le das coba al vendedor, te dara alguna monedita de plata de regalo(casi sin valor,eso si)......
> saludos y si compras a particulares no tendras las mismas garantias



Hombre, no sé cómo hará sus negocios, pero no creo que sea tan tonto como para molestarse en comprar a 130 para vender a 135. Venga, va, dejad de picaros continuamente. A ver si empezamos a comportarnos *todos* como adultos. Que cada uno compre, venda y opine lo que quiera, pero partiendo de la base del respeto y la educación.


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿135? Caaaaaaaro.
> 
> He puesto en Google "20 francos suizos precio" y en la segunda entrada sale:
> 
> ...



si es que aqui hay mucho "listo", espero que la gente ande con cuidado








vidarr dijo:


> Hombre, no sé cómo hará sus negocios, pero no creo que sea tan tonto como para molestarse en comprar a 130 para vender a 135. Venga, va, dejad de picaros continuamente. A ver si empezamos a comportarnos *todos* como adultos. Que cada uno compre, venda y opine lo que quiera, pero partiendo de la base del respeto y la educación.



pienso como tu en cuanto a lo de los piques, en cuanto pones donde comprar barato , se mosquea enseguida, ademas esta constantemente atacando a tiogilito, cuando sin las aportaciones de tiogilito sobre este tema perderia muchisimo nivel el foro,mi opinion personal es que le ve como un rival porque el tiogilito vendio monedas, en vez de procurar "erradicar" la competencia debia preguntarse porque cada vez vende menos, cae muy mal a la gente (bajo mi criterio),espero que ahora no amenace con su "pipa" , no entiendo como se permite a ciertos foreros alardear de que "fuman en pipa" y no son baneados, es cuestion de tiempo que este tio acabe fuera del foro


----------



## vomitin_tontoauroamentio (9 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si es que aqui hay mucho "listo", espero que la gente ande con cuidado
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A ver listo pon la direccion ,o la web donde venden lo que dices y a ese precio ysi no callate la puta bocaza


----------



## AUROAMENTIO (10 May 2009)

vomitin_tontoauroamentio dijo:


> A ver listo pon la direccion ,o la web donde venden lo que dices y a ese precio ysi no callate la puta bocaza



Aqui te paso la direccion


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿135? Caaaaaaaro.
> 
> He puesto en Google "20 francos suizos precio" y en la segunda entrada sale:
> 
> ...



¿No está mal? Anuncio del 9 de enero del 2009...

A mi también me gustaria muchas veces comprar oro al precio de hace tres meses...

Buster, eres realmente muy tonto...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

vomitin_tontoauroamentio dijo:


> A ver listo pon la direccion ,o la web donde venden lo que dices y a ese precio ysi no callate la puta bocaza



No pidas misiones imposibles. Que más quisiera el puto bocazas que dar una dirección donde se vendiesen más barato... Se dedica a desinformar y encima pide baneos. No tiene vergüenza de aparecer por aquí después del trile de los pakillos e intentar hacer creer que no se encontraban por menos de 7 euros. Además anda de putilla de TioG...vaya pareja! Tal para cual...


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿No está mal? Anuncio del 9 de enero del 2009...
> 
> A mi también me gustaria muchas veces comprar oro al precio de hace tres meses...
> 
> Buster, eres realmente muy tonto...



Pero si ni si quiera te has molestado en preguntar si la moneda sigue en venta o no y ya estás contestando con inquina.

Si te jode que en 5 segundos encontrase un precio mejor te aguantas.

Yo seré muy tonto pero tú eres todavía más tonto que yo.


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No pidas misiones imposibles. Que más quisiera el puto bocazas que dar una dirección donde se vendiesen más barato... Se dedica a desinformar y encima pide baneos. No tiene vergüenza de aparecer por aquí después del trile de los pakillos e intentar hacer creer que no se encontraban por menos de 7 euros. Además anda de putilla de TioG...vaya pareja! Tal para cual...



Jajajajaja, el tiparraco hablaba de educación, respeto y grandeza moral. Menudo fariseo y vendedor de humo. Supongo que todos los foreros ya lo tienen muy claro.


----------



## vomitin_tontoauroamentio (10 May 2009)

AUROAMENTIO dijo:


> Aqui te paso la direccion



Ese que es el plano para chingarse a su señora , por que como dice costo del gueno , de pasapisero a pasa........ y a 20€ la chupadita o que , estas hecho todo un empresario.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Pero si ni si quiera te has molestado en preguntar si la moneda sigue en venta o no y ya estás contestando con inquina.
> 
> Si te jode que en 5 segundos encontrase un precio mejor te aguantas.
> 
> Yo seré muy tonto pero tú eres todavía más tonto que yo.



En efecto...cuando uno tiene dos neuronas no necesita preguntar si la moneda que vendían hace 5 meses a un 20% por debajo del spot actual sigue en venta. 

Mira, Bustero, sólo tienes que comprarla y vendérmela con beneficio.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Jajajajaja, el tiparraco hablaba de educación, respeto y grandeza moral. Menudo fariseo y vendedor de humo. Supongo que todos los foreros ya lo tienen muy claro.



Parece que no se distingue por su respeto....Se ha tomado lo de "putilla" muy personalmente...algo habrá,.. Le veo muy desesperado para que le tenga que defender semejante engendro...Parece que es el único que "lo tiene claro". No se preocupe que la mayoría de foreros son suficientemente inteligentes para saber quien aporta un valor añadido al foro y quien es un racista misógino y despreciable. Desgraciadamente sus intervenciones son únicamente de este último tipo. No veo que aporte nada de valor, como anteriormente si que había hecho en el campo numismático. No para de insultar a diestro y siniestro sin aportar ni argumentos ni información. Se ha convertido usted en un troll más de los hilos de los metales preciosos. Una pena.


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Mira, Bustero, sólo tienes que comprarla y vendérmela con beneficio.



Por 35 euros ni me molesto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Por 35 euros ni me molesto.



¡Ah! ¿Qué sólo vende una? Coño...pues que putada...yo creia que nos decías que ese era el precio del mercado y que en cinco minutos googleando encontrabas un capazo...

Vaya, vaya, vaya,...va a resultar que Bustero va de farol...

Venga encuentra 10 y te las compro (yo tampoco pierdo el tiempo por una...)

Eres bastante patético ¿no te parece?


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¡Ah! ¿Qué sólo vende una? Coño...pues que putada...yo creia que nos decías que ese era el precio del mercado y que en cinco minutos googleando encontrabas un capazo...
> 
> Vaya, vaya, vaya,...va a resultar que Bustero va de farol...
> 
> ...



¿Y qué problema hay si sólo vende una, mi querido Forrest Gump?

Ya te dije que sólo le dediqué 5 segundos a buscar. El que quiera comprar esa moneda que la busque ya que tiene todas las posibilidades de encontrarla más barata de lo que la vendes tú.

¿Cuándo hablé yo de capazos? El único capazo es tu capazo, de capar, mental.

Afortunadamente yo no soy una ratilla muerta de hambre como tú que cambia dignidad por unos míseros euros.

Caes muy bajo en tus intentos de aumentar las ventas pero tú sigue así que la gente nueva que llegue a este foro se lo pensará muy mucho antes de comprarle nada a un bocasucia como tú. La confianza que desprendes es inversamente proporcional a la cantidad de insultos y descalificaciones que empleas en tus mensajes.


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Venga, le he dedicado otros 5 segundos:

http://***.ebay.es/20-FRANCOS-SUIZOS-DE-ORO-1935-VRENELI_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ120411722930

Fecha 2 de mayo así que no me vengas con spots ni otras zarandajas.

Lo dicho: El que quiera esa moneda o cualquier otra la puede encontrar más barata.

¿O vas a discutir que tú eres el que vende más barato en todo el mundo mundial?

Al final se demuestra que el patético eres tú. Deberías recordar el dicho que dice: Más vale honra sin barcos que barcos sin honra.

P.S. *** = c g i (sin espacios)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Venga, le he dedicado otros 5 segundos:
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/20-FRANCOS-SUIZOS-DE-ORO-1935-VRENELI_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ120411722930
> 
> ...



Vaya...pasamos de repente de 100 a 127,50...hace más de una semana...

Sabes...el oro subió esta semana pasada por si no te has enterado...

Además se nota que de ebay tu ni puta idea.

123,50 + 4 euros de envio =127,50 

El vendedor con sólo 84 votos.

Seamos serios: Precio medio en ebay de las últimas subastas: 193,75 $=144,56 euros (sin gastos de envío).

Fuente: Achat et vente de pièces d'Or - Etats-Unis

Por ejemplo (las últimas):

May-09 10:52 $200=149,35€ (sin gastos de envío)

http://***.ebay.com/1902-B-SWITZERL...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

May-08 21:08 $189,50=141,41€ (sin gastos de envío)


http://***.ebay.com/1949-Switzerlan...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


May-05 18:15 $193,05=144,07€ (sin gastos de envío)

http://***.ebay.com/1935-LB-Switzer...s=66:2|65:13|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


¿Sigo?

¿Quién es el payaso?

Sigo comprador si consigues buen precio...


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

El payaso eres tú por ser incapaz de reconocer algo tan simple como que no eres el que vende más barato en todo el mundo. No vaya a ser que le dés la razón a alguien y se te caiga el pelo.

Y payasada es poner pujas donde se vende más caro. Las que cuentan son las que pongo yo en las que venden más barato.

Y por cierto, tú mismo te dejas en evidencia:

"Precio medio en ebay". Con lo cual estás dándome la razón en que se pueden encontrar más baratas... quod erat demonstrandum.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> El payaso eres tú por ser incapaz de reconocer algo tan simple como que no eres el que vende más barato en todo el mundo. No vaya a ser que le dés la razón a alguien y se te caiga el pelo.



¿Qué tal vez se pueda comprar más barato? Sin duda. Jamás he dicho lo contrario. También hay gente que se encuentra monedas de oro en la calle o enterradas.

¿Y a ti que coño te importa el precio si ya has dejado muy claro que comprar oro es tirar el dinero?

Parece que tus motivaciones son otras y te jode mucho que los foreros puedan comprar barato.



Buster dijo:


> Y payasada es poner pujas donde se vende más caro. Las que cuentan son las que pongo yo en las que venden más barato.



Si supieses leer verías que me he limitado a poner las últimas subastas (por orden cronológico). Desgraciadamente no había ninguna por debajo de 140 euros (sin gastos de envío).



Buster dijo:


> Y por cierto, tú mismo te dejas en evidencia:
> 
> "Precio medio en ebay". Con lo cual estás dándome la razón en que se pueden encontrar más baratas... quod erat demonstrandum.



TE DESAFIO A QUE NOS MUESTRES UNA SOLA SUBASTA EN EBAY DURANTE ESTE FIN DE SEMANA EN QUE EL PRECIO FINAL SEA INFERIOR A 135 EUROS.

Q.E.D. (sólo los paletos y pedantes escriben "quod erat demostrandum")


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué tal vez se pueda comprar más barato?
> 
> Parece que tus motivaciones son otras y te jode mucho que los foreros puedan comprar barato.
> 
> Q.E.D. (sólo los paletos y pedantes escriben "quod erat demostrandum")



¿Tal vez? Ya está demostrado así que no hay tal vez que valga.

Y a ti te salen espumarajos por la boca cual perro rabioso porque alguien diga que vendes a un precio mayor del que buscando un poco se puede encontrar.

Hubieses querido decir que los que ponen locuciones latinas son paletos y pedantes pero como te hubieses metido a ti mismo en el mismo saco entonces en un alarde de pueril retórica lo dejas en que sólo la que uso yo es pedante. Pues valiente mierda de retórica la tuya.


----------



## elias2 (10 May 2009)

señores

el foro esta para poner informacion, no insultos.

Me han ofrecido en una numismatica hace un mes todos los napoleones que quisiera por 138 euros, supongo que ahora los venderian a 140, pero curiosamente tenian un comprador que iba a comprarlos todos, y eran aproximadamente unos 100 napoleones. Yo al final no decidi comprar.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Tal vez? Ya está demostrado así que no hay tal vez que valga.
> 
> Y a ti te salen espumarajos por la boca cual perro rabioso porque alguien diga que vendes a un precio mayor del que buscando un poco se puede encontrar.
> 
> Hubieses querido decir que los que ponen locuciones latinas son paletos y pedantes pero como te hubieses metido a ti mismo en el mismo saco entonces en un alarde de pueril retórica lo dejas en que sólo la que uso yo es pedante. Pues valiente mierda de retórica la tuya.



Oye, a mi encantado si encuentras más barato y me lo vendes o indicas donde se puede comprar. Hazlo. Al único al que le sale espumarajos por la boca ya sabemos quien es.

Lo pedante es escribir el latinajo entero cuando se escribe en todos los textos por sus siglas...porque precisamente de otra manera sonaría un tanto extenso y pedante...

Te has olvidado de lo más importante:



Monsterspeculator dijo:


> TE DESAFIO A QUE NOS MUESTRES UNA SOLA SUBASTA EN EBAY DURANTE ESTE FIN DE SEMANA EN QUE EL PRECIO FINAL SEA INFERIOR A 135 EUROS.




No te andes por las ramas. Muéstranos las subastas ya que pretendes que se compra hoy más barato en ebay.

Si no lo haces todo el mundo sabrá o pensará que los precios de Monster son los más baratos. Y ya sabemos que eso no es cierto ¿verdad? 

Las mentiras duran poco...


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Ya dije cómo encontré las monedas a las cuales hice referencia. El que quiera que las busque.

Vas de sobrado pero si tú puedes vender a un precio más personas pueden, incluso más barato. Así que no vayas de campeón porque no lo eres.

Y si miramos la cantidad de insultos que hemos puesto cada uno en nuestros posts se verá claramente quien es el perro.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Ya dije cómo encontré las monedas a las cuales hice referencia. El que quiera que las busque.



¡Jo,jo,jo! Pero si las encontrabas en 5 segundos payasete...Y te recuerdo que el anuncio donde las vendían a 100 era de hace 5 meses...También encontré anuncios muy baratitos hace tiempo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...9-sobre-comprar-oro-dudas-17.html#post1136365

Venga, machote, encárgales unas moneditas...

Ya sabemos todos que si existiesen ofertas más baratas las pondrías. Si. En efecto. Has ido "de sabrao" y te has "retratao". 




Buster dijo:


> Vas de sobrado pero si tú puedes vender a un precio más personas pueden, incluso más barato. Así que no vayas de campeón porque no lo eres.



Claro que puedes comprar más barato aún. Como yo hago. Pero hay que tener contactos y comprar lotes grandes. De una a una va a ser que no.



> Y si miramos la cantidad de insultos que hemos puesto cada uno en nuestros posts se verá claramente quien es el perro.



Creo que has sido tú el de la "espuma por la boca"...Lo de "pedante" y "payasete" te los has ganado a pulso y sólo son adjetivos calificativos que ilustran tu comportamiento.

Venga, vaguillo, al tajo:



> TE DESAFIO A QUE NOS MUESTRES UNA SOLA SUBASTA EN EBAY DURANTE ESTE FIN DE SEMANA EN QUE EL PRECIO FINAL SEA INFERIOR A 135 EUROS.


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Claro que las encontré en 5 segundos. Pones en Google: 20 francos suizos precio

Y verás que los links que puse son de los que aparecen entre los primeros resultados.

Sin trampa ni cartón.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Claro que las encontré en 5 segundos. Pones en Google: 20 francos suizos precio
> 
> Y verás que los links que puse son de los que aparecen entre los primeros resultados.
> 
> Sin trampa ni cartón.




Que no te has enterado aún. Los anuncios de hace 5 meses al 20% bajo el spot o son tangadas o están caducados. ¿Eres muy cortito verdad?

Me decías que medio ebay te daba la razón pues el precio medio era de 144 euros :

Y yo te pido algo muy muy simple, para demostrar que no eres un payaso desinformador integral:




> TE DESAFIO A QUE NOS MUESTRES UNA SOLA SUBASTA EN EBAY DURANTE ESTE FIN DE SEMANA EN QUE EL PRECIO FINAL SEA INFERIOR A 135 EUROS.



Si no lo pones es evidente que no lo encuentras. 

GRACIAS POR DARME LA RAZÓN. 

Por cierto,...jo,jo,jo,... debe ser con la publicidad de tus ataques...me acaban de reservar unas cuantas...creo que ya no quedarán para ti...¡Gracias chaval!


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Swiss Gold Coins including Vreneli

Menos de 135 euros, ¿no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Swiss Gold Coins including Vreneli
> 
> Menos de 135 euros, ¿no?



Pues va a ser que no.

Otro OWNED (¿tú los coleccionas verdad?)

Del link que has puesto:

http://www.taxfreegold.co.uk/switzerland20francs.html



> Prices & Availability
> Sample prices based on gold at £300 per ounce. Please call us for current pricing.
> The prices quoted in the US $ column may be out of date due to currency fluctuations.



Dime...monada...¿a cuanto está hoy el oro en pounds? ¿a 300 pounds?

Edito para darte la respuesta: Está a £600...Así que ves multiplicando los precios por 2...¡¡Ja,ja,ja,ja!! Por cierto, que el reto era en ebay payasete. No te salgas por la tangente...Te estás retratando cada vez más...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Más de media hora sin responder...

Tenemos OWNED del día...

¡¡Bustero KO!!


----------



## Buster (10 May 2009)

Que tú no tengas vida no quiere decir que los demás no la tengan.

Tú no le puedes decir a la gente dónde tiene que mirar para encontrar el mejor precio. Si lo encuentran en ebay bien, y si lo encuentran en otro lado, pues bien también.

En ebay hay en marcha varias subastas de monedas de 20 francos suizos en los que en estos momentos pueden ser adquiridas por menos de 135 euros y que terminan en pocas horas.

¿owned de qué?


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Parece que no se distingue por su respeto....Se ha tomado lo de "putilla" muy personalmente...algo habrá,.. Le veo muy desesperado para que le tenga que defender semejante engendro...Parece que es el único que "lo tiene claro". No se preocupe que la mayoría de foreros son suficientemente inteligentes para saber quien aporta un valor añadido al foro y quien es un racista misógino y despreciable. Desgraciadamente sus intervenciones son únicamente de este último tipo. No veo que aporte nada de valor, como anteriormente si que había hecho en el campo numismático. No para de insultar a diestro y siniestro sin aportar ni argumentos ni información. Se ha convertido usted en un troll más de los hilos de los metales preciosos. Una pena.



Si alguien anda desesperado e insulta es Monster: a los posts anteriores me remito. Es más falso que Judas, y le encanta tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.

Inicialmente el "sheriff" de los hilos de metales, hasta que le paramos los pies y la pipa de la que tanto se jactaba y usaba para hacer veladas amenazas se la hubo de meter por el culo. 

No se le puede llevar la contraria, ni aportar nada en lo que discrepe. Y si no, sólo hay que ver su rifi-rafe con Buster: actuando cual perro de presa rabioso. Y luego, el fariseo habla de "educación, respeto y grandeza moral", jajajajajajajaja...

Y respecto a las aportaciones, me califica de troll: jajajajajajajajajaja...ya le vale, a semejante mercader del oro y vendemonedas chamarilero.

Si hasta me plagió argumentos hace algunos dias, cuando yo expuse hace muchos meses que de todos los metales preciosos el oro es el que tenía menos potencial desde mínimos -a los hilos me remito-, y eso es algo que le jode, ya que como él se gana los garbanzos es colocando monedas de oro.

Venga Monster, tú estás enfermo: te ves a tí mismo como el mejor comerciantes del ramo de los metales preciosos, la kriptonita de los bancos, un genio de las finanzas internacionales, el adalid de la justicia y el defensor acérrimo del foro.

La realidad es que eres un vendemonedas que no te importa machacar a quien sea para parecer el más listo de la clase. Tu demagogia no convence: retiraste tu firma porque hacías el más estridente ridículo y escribes sobre respeto cuando tú insultas a diestro y siniestro.

Y eso para qué...¿para colocar cuatro monedas de mierda?, ¿para alimentar tu egolatría?...Triste, muy triste...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Que tú no tengas vida no quiere decir que los demás no la tengan.
> 
> Tú no le puedes decir a la gente dónde tiene que mirar para encontrar el mejor precio. Si lo encuentran en ebay bien, y si lo encuentran en otro lado, pues bien también.
> 
> ...



El OWNED de TaxFreeGold clama al cielo monada. 

Por cierto, que me he tomado un pincho a tu salud. 

Las subastas de ebay no "pueden ser adquiridas" hasta que finalizan. 

Pon los links para que nos riamos...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Si alguien anda desesperado e insulta es Monster: a los posts anteriores me remito. Es más falso que Judas, y le encanta tirar la piedra y esconder la mano.
> 
> Inicialmente el "sheriff" de los hilos de metales, hasta que le paramos los pies y la pipa de la que tanto se jactaba y usaba para hacer veladas amenazas se la hubo de meter por el culo.
> 
> ...



Otra vez se ha olvidado de tomarse las pastillas...

¿Para qué escribe tanto para no decir nada? (salvo para mostrar lo que le escuece el ojete)

Usted si que es un falso. Si tanto le preocupan y acojonan las amenazas, haber intervenido cuando el descojonado de secondhome empezó amenazando. Luego ya sabemos que se hicieron los dos caquita a duo y anunciaron su retirada del foro, por puro antitabaquismo. Fue una gran cosa para el foro. Recobró el buen ambiente hasta que secondhome, aburrido de estar parado, decidió inundar esto de multinicks. Por supuesto volvieron demostrando que no tienen palabra. Pero volvieron para promover piques y meter mal ambiente. No le vemos que haga usted ninguna contribución de interés ultimamente.


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otra vez se ha olvidado de tomarse las pastillas...
> 
> ¿Para qué escribe tanto para no decir nada? (salvo para mostrar lo que le escuece el ojete)
> 
> Usted si que es un falso. Si tanto le preocupan y acojonan las amenazas, haber intervenido cuando el descojonado de secondhome empezó amenazando. Luego ya sabemos que se hicieron los dos caquita a duo y anunciaron su retirada del foro, por puro antitabaquismo. Fue una gran cosa para el foro. Recobró el buen ambiente hasta que secondhome, aburrido de estar parado, decidió inundar esto de multinicks. Por supuesto volvieron demostrando que no tienen palabra. Pero volvieron para promover piques y meter mal ambiente. No le vemos que haga usted ninguna contribución de interés ultimamente.



Tómese el pincho tranquilo, en vez de regurgitar sandeces...que se la va a caer la tortilla de patata encima del teclado .


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otra vez se ha olvidado de tomarse las pastillas...
> 
> ¿Para qué escribe tanto para no decir nada? (salvo para mostrar lo que le escuece el ojete)
> 
> Usted si que es un falso. Si tanto le preocupan y acojonan las amenazas, haber intervenido cuando el descojonado de secondhome empezó amenazando. Luego ya sabemos que se hicieron los dos caquita a duo y anunciaron su retirada del foro, por puro antitabaquismo. Fue una gran cosa para el foro. Recobró el buen ambiente hasta que secondhome, aburrido de estar parado, decidió inundar esto de multinicks. Por supuesto volvieron demostrando que no tienen palabra. Pero volvieron para promover piques y meter mal ambiente. No le vemos que haga usted ninguna contribución de interés ultimamente.



Es lo que Vd. hace con el forero Buster, total para enaltecer su ego y colocar unas moneditas. Patético.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Es lo que Vd. hace con el forero Buster, total para enaltecer su ego y colocar unas moneditas. Patético.



Bustero pretende que se pueden comprar hoy fácilmente Vrenelis por debajo de 135 euros. Es falso a todas luces y ha quedado demostrado. Creo que es de interés para el hilo "sobre comprar oro" no difundir embustes por mucho que le joda que yo los tenga más baratos. 

Y quedese tranquilo. No enaltece mi ego darles por el culo a Bustero y a usted. Mi ego está por encima de ello.

No entiendo tanta crítica a "colocar unas moneditas". Usted lo hace...a precios más caros como quedó demostrado (eso es lo que realmente jode).


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bustero pretende que se pueden comprar hoy fácilmente Vrenelis por debajo de 135 euros. Es falso a todas luces y ha quedado demostrado. Creo que es de interés para el hilo "sobre comprar oro" no difundir embustes por mucho que le joda que yo los tenga más baratos.
> 
> Y quedese tranquilo. No enaltece mi ego darles por el culo a Bustero y a usted. Mi ego está por encima de ello.
> 
> No entiendo tanta crítica a "colocar unas moneditas". Usted lo hace...a precios más caros como quedó demostrado (eso es lo que realmente jode).



que si monster que si


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que si monster que si



¿Qué pasa? 

¿Ya no te acuerdas en que tienda vendían ayer los Vrenelis por menos de 130? 

Me extraña que no lo quieras decir...


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Bustero pretende que se pueden comprar hoy fácilmente Vrenelis por debajo de 135 euros. Es falso a todas luces y ha quedado demostrado. Creo que es de interés para el hilo "sobre comprar oro" no difundir embustes por mucho que le joda que yo los tenga más baratos.
> 
> Y quedese tranquilo. No enaltece mi ego darles por el culo a Bustero y a usted. Mi ego está por encima de ello.
> 
> No entiendo tanta crítica a "colocar unas moneditas". Usted lo hace...a precios más caros como quedó demostrado (eso es lo que realmente jode).



No, lo que realmente le jode a Vd. es que le digan que vende monedas para sobrevivir y que lo de genio de las finanzas es un auténtico "bluff", una cortina de humo. Es una patochada como lo de "kriptonita de los bancos". 

Que cada uno se gane los garbanzos como pueda, pero sin tratar de gilipollas a los demás como si fuera Soros, cuando es tan sólo un recadero del oro. Y que cada cual compre las monedas donde más le interese, eso es el libre mercado.
 
Lo de darme por culo...es tan sólo un desiderátum suyo, una quimera inalcanzable. Ya le dije que mi culo no estaba a su alcance en varios hilos pretéritos...pero es más contumaz que el conejito de Duracell. No ofende ni da por culo quien quiere, sino quien puede.. ¿No se ofenderá si le llamo maricón fracasado por no poder obtener mi culo, no?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> No, lo que realmente le jode a Vd. es que le digan que vende monedas para sobrevivir...



SI le hace feliz pensar eso a mi no me importa. 

Claro que venido el momento de meterse en negocios serios...ya sabemos quien tiene liquidez y quien tiene sólo pico...



tiogilito888 dijo:


> Que cada uno se gane los garbanzos como pueda, pero sin tratar de gilipollas a los demás como si fuera Soros, cuando es tan sólo un recadero del oro. Y que cada cual compre las monedas donde más le interese, eso es el libre mercado.



La alusión a Soros revela un grado de acomplejamiento supremo. Entiendo que alguien como usted, sin ningún brillo intelectual, le guste dárselas de gurú de la plata por los foros. La realidad, como se ha demostrado, es que no tiene ni puta idea de finanzas un poquitín sofisticadas. Hasta se pensaba que las opciones muy "out of the money" no se negociaban. Cállase y sea agradecido que le damos clases gratis.



> Lo de darme por culo...es tan sólo un desiderátum suyo, una quimera inalcanzable. Ya le dije que mi culo no estaba a su alcance en varios hilos pretéritos...pero es más contumaz que el conejito de Duracell. No ofende ni da por culo quien quiere, sino quien puede.. ¿No se ofenderá si le llamo maricón fracasado por no poder obtener mi culo, no?.



¿Sigue sin poderse sentar? Con tanta alusión a su "hombría" ha quedado demostrado lo que es usted realmente,,,No se avergüence que somos tolerantes...


----------



## segundaresidencia (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa?
> 
> ¿Ya no te acuerdas en que tienda vendían ayer los Vrenelis por menos de 130?
> 
> Me extraña que no lo quieras decir...



estas jodido,no te preocupes si se te acaba el chollo de las moneditas, algo podras hacer ¿no vales para nada? no te preocupes, mira la de gente que viene a este pais y hasta mandan dinero a su patria, y ademas la inmensa mayoria son gente honrada, supongo que tambien podras.

yo no creo que te comprase ni una moneda en la vida, primero porque en CUALQUIER numismatica de madrid las tienen mas baratas que tu dices, y lo segundo porque yo en caso de comprarle a alguien miraria a la persona, miraria que fuese un amante de la numismatica alguien con quien poder tomarme un cafe y charlar,"robandole" conocimientos numismaticos (como tiogilito) y no le compraria monedas a un "tonto a las tres"(con cariño) que pretende sacarse un beneficio a mi costa,que viene al foro a amenazar con pipa a la gente ,principalmente porque pienso que podria no ser ni seguro,tu imagina que le compras a un tio que dice que lleva pipa y por un fallo le das 5 euros de menos¿recibiria el sujeto un "castigo"????, y viendo como despotrican por aqui, no quiero tener cerca a nadie con ese caracter
saludos

Y A TODOS RECORDAR QUE HAY FOREROS QUE COMPRAN EN NUMISMATICAS CUALQUIERA Y LUEGO VIENEN AQUI AL FORO A REVENDER MAS CARO.


EDITO; "RECADERO DEL ORO" JO JO JO MUY BUENO(APOSTARIA QUE ES DE LOS PROGRES DEL ZEROLO)


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> estas jodido,no te preocupes si se te acaba el chollo de las moneditas, algo podras hacer ¿no vales para nada? no te preocupes, mira la de gente que viene a este pais y hasta mandan dinero a su patria, y ademas la inmensa mayoria son gente honrada, supongo que tambien podras.
> 
> yo no creo que te comprase ni una moneda en la vida, primero porque en CUALQUIER numismatica de madrid las tienen mas baratas que tu dices, y lo segundo porque yo en caso de comprarle a alguien miraria a la persona, miraria que fuese un amante de la numismatica alguien con quien poder tomarme un cafe y charlar,"robandole" conocimientos numismaticos (como tiogilito) y no le compraria monedas a un "tonto a las tres"(con cariño) que pretende sacarse un beneficio a mi costa,que viene al foro a amenazar con pipa a la gente ,principalmente porque pienso que podria no ser ni seguro,tu imagina que le compras a un tio que dice que lleva pipa y por un fallo le das 5 euros de menos¿recibiria el sujeto un "castigo"????, y viendo como despotrican por aqui, no quiero tener cerca a nadie con ese caracter
> saludos
> ...



Otro que se ha olvidado de tomarse las pastillas. Estás muy mal de la azotea...lo de hacer cola en el INEM te ha afectado y lo entiendo. Ya sabemos que eres una escoria y que nos cuentas tu vida cada vez que posteas...te entendemos y somos comprensivos...


Por cierto, actualiza tu firma. No sólo los 50 pesos son peligrososo...los Vrenelis a 135 euros también...No nos has dicho el precio de los Vrenelis en Finarte...Como se enteren que un impresentable como tú les haces "propaganda" te van a empurar...


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> [...]
> 
> ¿Sigue sin poderse sentar? Con tanta alusión a su "hombría" ha quedado demostrado lo que es usted realmente,,,No se avergüence que somos tolerantes...



Me puedo sentar perfectísimamente, muchas gracias por su interés en mi culo. Pero siempre he ido de cara y le he dicho que no está disponible.. ¿Por qué no se hace "proctólogo" intrusista -me refiero a intrusimo profesional, ya que Vd. no tiene formación académica ni titulación para ello- si tanto le atraen los culos masculinos?.

Aquí somos muy tolerantes. Y le aceptamos sus patochadas. Inicialmente firmaba como la "kriptonita de los bancos"...y cuando se dió cuenta que ante la banca Vd. tan sólo podía ponerse las rodilleras y hacerle una felación, pues atacó -de forma mordaz y rabiosa- a Segundaresidencia. Forero que vendía paquillos como "hobby" y forma de ganarse unos eurillos, previo trabajo e inversión monetaria por su parte. 

Señor Monster, ataque a la banca y deje a los foreros en paz. No se preocupe si fracasa, ya que tendrá nuestra simpatia. 

Y por favor, olvídese de su obsesión enfermiza por mis posaderas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> atacó -de forma mordaz y rabiosa- a Segundaresidencia. Forero que vendía paquillos como "hobby" y forma de ganarse unos eurillos, previo trabajo e inversión monetaria por su parte.



El chulo y su putilla...jo,jo,jo,...

Se me ha caido una lagrimita...¿Usted también vende moneditas como "hobby"? ¿También intentan engañar a los foreros sobre el precio de los pakillos como "hobby"? Por cierto, ¿Qué tal sus ventas en ebay?

A usted le cuadra perfectamente utilizar a débiles mentales. No nos esperábamos otra cosa de usted.


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> El chulo y su putilla...jo,jo,jo,...
> [...]
> A usted le cuadra perfectamente utilizar a débiles mentales. No nos esperábamos otra cosa de usted.



Este forero está enfermo: escribía acerca de "educación, cultura y grandeza moral".

Cómo los demás podeis apreciar padece una grave enfermedad y ha perdido la razón...tan sólo porque le llevan la contraria, y muestra impotencia al no brindar argumentos a los comentarios que vomita.

Ojalá alguien lo pueda ayudar...y lo lleve a un buen psiquiatra, le hará mucha falta, ya que parece pasarlo muy mal. Sin duda está amargado, por eso tiene tantas discusiones con muchos de nosotros, y va buscando camorra por doquier. Supongo que le hace falta mucho afecto, ya que su obsesión es meterse en el foro para que le hagan caso, aunque siga haciéndose daño a sí mismo.

Monster, te perdono, y ojalá te curen pronto.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Monster, te perdono, y ojalá te curen pronto.




zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Abra usted un hilo del padre culogilito.

Por cierto, no responde:



> ¿Usted también vende moneditas como "hobby"? ¿También intentan engañar a los foreros sobre el precio de los pakillos como "hobby"? Por cierto, ¿Qué tal sus ventas en ebay?


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> Abra usted un hilo del padre culogilito.
> 
> Por cierto, no responde:



¿Acaso es la onomatopeya de su consolador?.

Antes de salvar su alma, deberíamos salvar su psique. Acuda al médico, señor Monster.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> ¿Acaso es la onomatopeya de su consolador?.
> 
> Antes de salvar su alma, deberíamos salvar su psique. Acuda al médico, señor Monster.



zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Sigue sin responder ¿Quiere detalles suplementarios?



> ¿Usted también vende moneditas como "hobby"? ¿También intentan engañar a los foreros sobre el precio de los pakillos como "hobby"? Por cierto, ¿Qué tal sus ventas en ebay?


----------



## tiogilito888 (10 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> Sigue sin responder ¿Quiere detalles suplementarios?



Sí, ponga todos los detalles. Y después háblenos de qué coño es la kriptonita de los bancos. No se corte...la terapia ha comenzado, y al final se curará.

EDITO: SIENTO QUE LOS FOREROS HAYAN DE AGUANTAR TODA ESTA MIERDA, PERO COMPRENDERÁN QUE O DOY MI BRAZO A TORCER, O POR COJONES EL SIEMPRE TIENE LA ULTIMA PALABRA, QUE ES FALAZ, POR SUPUESTO.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sí, ponga todos los detalles. Y después háblenos de qué coño es la kriptonita de los bancos. No se corte...la terapia ha comenzado, y al final se curará.
> 
> EDITO: SIENTO QUE LOS FOREROS HAYAN DE AGUANTAR TODA ESTA MIERDA, PERO COMPRENDERÁN QUE O DOY MI BRAZO A TORCER, O POR COJONES EL SIEMPRE TIENE LA ULTIMA PALABRA, QUE ES FALAZ, POR SUPUESTO.




:




> ¿Usted también vende moneditas como "hobby"? ¿También intentan engañar a los foreros sobre el precio de los pakillos como "hobby"? Por cierto, ¿Qué tal sus ventas en ebay?


----------



## vomitin_tontoauroamentio (10 May 2009)

*enculator , enculator , enculator ,enculator,enculator , enculator , enculator ,enculator*


----------



## turminator (10 May 2009)

Increible mirad el precio de esta subhasta:

http://***.ebay.com/10-x-1-G-Gm-Gra...1963068QQihZ020QQcategoryZ39484QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## wolfy (10 May 2009)

turminator dijo:


> Increible mirad el precio de esta subhasta:
> 
> http://***.ebay.com/10-x-1-G-Gm-Gra...1963068QQihZ020QQcategoryZ39484QQcmdZViewItem



Me da a mi que el Pujador no sabe por lo que está pujando.........


----------



## azajet (11 May 2009)

Gracias Kruger:

```
20 francos suizos/franceses a 150€ es CARO.
El continedo en oro es de 5,80 gramos, por lo cual estás pagando el gramo a 25,86 leuros.

El descuento tendría que ser muy generoso para que el asunto fuera interesante.

Edito: Por cierto, sigo sin entender por qué hay diferencia de precios entre los napoleones franceses y los vreneli suizos.
```
Cierto, pero es moneda muy pequeña. Si sabes de algo mejor te lo agradecería.
PUESTO QUE:
Yo no encuentro esos precios que decís: para los 20 Francos, 130 a 135 .
Dado que soy de fuera de Madrid, me gustaría ir a tiro ( con perdón ) fijo, llamaré hoy a Fineart, que recomienda " segundaresidencia" y les preguntaré el precio.
Si alguien es tan amable de darme otra dirección que tenga buenos precios, como le decía a Kruger, se lo agradecería.
PD con todos mis respetos : 
Alguien ha dicho que ayer los vendían a 130€ y alguien que los tiene a 135....... Pues por favor ofertar o pasar direcciones. Yo de momento sigo estudiando la oferta de Vivanco a 150, *sin riesgos*. ( Esto si es real, el resto hay que demostrarlo ). En serio si alguien conoce algo mejor que lo diga por favor.
Saludos


----------



## segundaresidencia (11 May 2009)

azajet dijo:


> Gracias Kruger:
> 
> ```
> 20 francos suizos/franceses a 150€ es CARO.
> ...



pásate por este hilo,hay puesto varios sitios, de todas maneras no solo estan esos,sino que mientras vayas de uno a otro,veras mogollon de tiendas en las que comprar, y recuerda que los precios varias todos los dias, en finarte dan unos precios por telefono,pero luego te las suelen dejar algo mas baratas,no es que se pueda regatear en ese sitio, pero con delicadeza y tacto si te podras llevar una moneda grande por 30 eurillos menos.(tienes que ser "fino")

mira dentro de la plaza mayor en "filateliaarias" a veces se podian comprar 8 escudos por 650-700 euros, ultimamente estan mas caros, ellos me dijeron cuando les pregunte porque ,que era dependiendo de los que les entrasen, prueba a ver.
de todas maneras si vienes de afuera, no te lo tomes como objetivo el llevarte una moneda concreta, lo mismo ves otra con otro precio mejor, te recomiendo que te lo tomes como turismo y si ves algo interesante te lo llevas, te recomiendo que hagas tus comras con calma, no te dejes agobiar por ningun forero que te prometa vendertelo mas barato,eso es como ir a por "droja",es mucho mas gratificante el pasar un dia con familia o algun amigo visitando numismaticas y comprando lo que te interese.

por cierto el hilo donde se habla de tiendas numismaticas es este

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/110499-comprar-monedillas-en-la-plaza-mayor-de-madrid.html


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 May 2009)

azajet dijo:


> Gracias Kruger:
> 
> ```
> 20 francos suizos/franceses a 150€ es CARO.
> ...



Ya nos dirás a que precio los venden en Finarte. No te hagas ilusiones, los precios de menos de 130 sólo existen en la imaginación de segundaresidencia a quien le llevan los demonios viendo que tengo precios más baratos de los que el puede encontrar. Yo ya dije que los tenía a 135...


----------



## azajet (12 May 2009)

*Muchímas gracias SegundaR.*
Por tu información y consejos sobre el modo de compra, no me había planteado lo de " Turismo con la familia y de paso si cae algo.........." . Muy buen plantaeamiento (especialmente en mi caso).
He llamado hoy a Finarte y en oro tenían 4 de 20 Francos a " 133 € ", pero eso *solo 4* y no saben cuando les va a entrar. Para solamente 4 más portes, no me compensa " creo", máxime si aplico lo antes dicho, este veranito cuando Madrid se vacía. ( tb tenían 50 pesos , pero esos leyendo lo que leo, prefiero no comprar ).
Ya he visto en el enlace tiendas y planos.
*¿Los Sabados y Domingos ? hay algún sitio recomendable.*
Te reitero las gracias. Por este post " Limpio " y" super/info "
Un Saludo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (12 May 2009)

Que pena que los únicos que encuentran mejores precios sean multinicks pomperos...

Vemos que secondhome anda desesperado comprando oro de todo tipo...La plata no es lo que era...


----------



## segundaresidencia (12 May 2009)

azajet dijo:


> *Muchímas gracias SegundaR.*
> Por tu información y consejos sobre el modo de compra, no me había planteado lo de " Turismo con la familia y de paso si cae algo.........." . Muy buen plantaeamiento (especialmente en mi caso).
> He llamado hoy a Finarte y en oro tenían 4 de 20 Francos a " 133 € "*esas fijo que llevandote las 4 te las deja a 130€,pero regatear con cierto estilo,no se si me explico,no decir "me llevo las 4 si me las dejas a 130",sino hacerle ver que vienes mucho a comprar a madrid pero que esa tienda es la primera vez que la ves........ cada uno tiene que sacar su estilo*, pero eso *solo 4* y no saben cuando les va a entrar. Para solamente 4 más portes, no me compensa " creo", máxime si aplico lo antes dicho, este veranito cuando Madrid se vacía. ( tb tenían 50 pesos , pero esos leyendo lo que leo, prefiero no comprar ).
> Ya he visto en el enlace tiendas y planos.
> ...



los sabados y domingos en madrid abren TODAS LAS NUMISMATICAS del centro historico,por lo menos por las mañanas, en cuanto a las existencias,si vienes un fin de semana,puedes pasarte por finarte el viernes tarde y decirles que vas a estar hasta el domingo y que te guarden si les entran 20 francos(por ejemplo),que el domingo por la mañana te pasas,porque te pueden decir por la mañana que tienen una moneda concreta y si tardas 20 minutos, ya no la tengan, cuando vengas te daras cuenta del "movimiento" que hay, en cuanto a que en verano se vacia madrid, pues si pero el centro de llena de guiris que ademas compran mucho en numismaticas,y tambien venden.
en cuanto a las monedas de 50 pesos en finarte si las puedes comprar sin problema(yo ahi si las compro) , pideles factura si quieres.En ese sitio una vez un dependiente de esa tienda me comento que muchas de las monedas de 50 pesos que les entran son de turistas mexicanos que vienen a madrid , y en vez de tirar de visa o traer travel check o cambiar divisa ,les salia mejor traerse 1 ,2 o 3 monedas de 50 pesos y venderlas en las tiendas aqui en madrid.
en filatelia sanza tienen mucha moneda antigua , y tambien monedas españolas de oro del 92 ,tienen muchiiiisimo material y los precios los cambian con el precio del oro,pero alguna pillaras a buen precio.
pero repito no vayas a por una moneda en concreto,a no ser capricho,si es oro y no quieres nada en especial,seguro que compras a muy buen precio
saludos

pd aunque no quieras 8 escudos,pasate por filateliaarias y veras que "exposicion" de monedas de esas ......

por cierto estaras viendo el tipo de persona que es monster, y sus maravillosas aportaciones, espero que no caigas en la trampa



sin comentarios..............


Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya nos dirás a que precio los venden en Finarte. No te hagas ilusiones, los precios de menos de 130 sólo existen en la imaginación de segundaresidencia a quien le llevan los demonios viendo que tengo precios más baratos de los que el puede encontrar. Yo ya dije que los tenía a 135...


----------



## azajet (13 May 2009)

SegundaR:
De nuevo te reitero las Gracias por la Info, en este caso en lo que se refiere a los fines de semana y lo del VERANO.
Estaré al l' oro.
Por cierto, yo soy azajet......es mi aka en la red. El que siempre uso.......basta con hacer una búsqueda en Google para comprobarlo. Aparezco en foros de desarrollo web sobre todo.

Un y único aparte:
_Informo a quién interesa, que en septiembre cumpliré un año en el foro, a ver si en ese momento los precios son tan magníficos....Recuerdas verdad????? _
Por cierto lo de Pompero. equivale a Novato, no ????
Perdona SegundaR, me despido de tí con un saludo y agradecimiento.
azajet


----------



## turminator (13 May 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Me da a mi que el Pujador no sabe por lo que está pujando.........



Vaya tela, y la puja terminó en 600USD$ :

En fin...


----------



## Obi (15 May 2009)

Unas dudas. Los vendedores de metales ofrecen todo tipo de productos. Ahora bien, a la hora de recomprar ellos, ¿qué es lo que más quieren: lingotes o monedas? Dentro de los lingotes ¿hay alguna marca que prefieran (Sempsa, Pamp...). Y ¿algún peso en especial (100gr, 50 gr, 20gr...)? Dentro de las monedas, ¿cuáles quieren (Krugerrands, Eagles, Filarmónicas, Maples, Pandas, Búfalos...)?


----------



## vidarr (15 May 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Unas dudas. Los vendedores de metales ofrecen todo tipo de productos. Ahora bien, a la hora de recomprar ellos, ¿qué es lo que más quieren: lingotes o monedas? Dentro de los lingotes ¿hay alguna marca que prefieran (Sempsa, Pamp...). Y ¿algún peso en especial (100gr, 50 gr, 20gr...)? Dentro de las monedas, ¿cuáles quieren (Krugerrands, Eagles, Filarmónicas, Maples, Pandas, Búfalos...)?



Algunos dan precios de compra y venta, como por ejemplo:

EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !


```
[FONT="Courier New"]                            compra       venta
1 ounce "Krugerrand"  	      699,44 €     738,79 €
10 florins Guillaume III     128,08 €     142,33 €
[/FONT]
```
También Munters y algunas tiendas alemanas, si no recuerdo mal.

Con estos datos, sólo es echar cuentas


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2009)

vidarr dijo:


> Algunos dan precios de compra y venta, como por ejemplo:
> 
> EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !
> 
> ...



totalmente de acuerdo, eurogold, aparte de ser de lo más barato, recompra con un diferencial mínimo


----------



## Obi (15 May 2009)

Pero lo que yo quiero saber es si solo aceptan lingotes de determinadas marcas y rechazan los de las demás. Por ejemplo: si una casa vende lingotes marca Pamp, ¿solo los recompra de esa marca? 
¿Le ponen pegas a algunas monedas bullion concretas?


----------



## carloszorro (15 May 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Pero lo que yo quiero saber es si solo aceptan lingotes de determinadas marcas y rechazan los de las demás. Por ejemplo: si una casa vende lingotes marca Pamp, ¿solo los recompra de esa marca?
> ¿Le ponen pegas a algunas monedas bullion concretas?



en lingotes eurogold tiene argor heraeus y 
"Swiss bank ",este último no recuerdo como se escribe, algo parecido...


en monedas ni idea


----------



## Obi (16 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> en lingotes eurogold tiene argor heraeus y
> "Swiss bank ",este último no recuerdo como se escribe, algo parecido...
> 
> 
> en monedas ni idea



Vale; pero lo que pregunto es si, por ejemplo, los de Eurogold venden y compran lingotes Argor Heraeus exclusivamente. Es decir, ¿no compran lingotes de otras marcas si alguien se los lleva?


----------



## carloszorro (16 May 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Vale; pero lo que pregunto es si, por ejemplo, los de Eurogold venden y compran lingotes Argor Heraeus exclusivamente. Es decir, ¿no compran lingotes de otras marcas si alguien se los lleva?



ni idea, pero supongo que mejor es vender al mismo que le compres, asi teoricamente no tendrás problemas, llevas tu factura de compra + el certificado que garantiza su autenticidad y no creo que tengas problemas, pero mejor que te lo explique gente que ha vendido


----------



## riven (16 May 2009)

Hola, buscando por internet he encontrado esta oferta en una numismatica de Barcelona (filatelia monge) http://www.filateliamonge.com :
Moneda - Africa Sur - 1975 - Monedas Conmemorativas - KM0073-1979 - S/C- - 1 Krugerran año 1979 34,00 gr. oro / disponemos de otros años 
€ 692,75€ 
A fecha de hoy este precio es mas barato que en eurogold, ¿hay gato encerrado o creeis que es de fiar?


----------



## riven (16 May 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Unas dudas. Los vendedores de metales ofrecen todo tipo de productos. Ahora bien, a la hora de recomprar ellos, ¿qué es lo que más quieren: lingotes o monedas? Dentro de los lingotes ¿hay alguna marca que prefieran (Sempsa, Pamp...). Y ¿algún peso en especial (100gr, 50 gr, 20gr...)? Dentro de las monedas, ¿cuáles quieren (Krugerrands, Eagles, Filarmónicas, Maples, Pandas, Búfalos...)?



En realidad lo quieren todo, pero según esten mas interesados o menos haran una oferta (precio) mas o menos grande. 
Las monedas mas populares también son las que son mas faciles de vender, dado que son las mas conocidas y que a su vez la gente mas quiere comprar.


----------



## LeBron23 (18 May 2009)

Hola buenas soy nuevo por aqui... he leido todos y cada uno de los mensajes de este foro ya que me interesaba el tema bastante y como hace poco me operaon el tiempo libre y el aburrimiento hicieron el resto... 

He leido muchisimas opiniones y tengo una pregunta que me gustaria que me contestase alguno que lo sepa aunque a lo mejor es una tonteria lo que voy a preguntar...

Alla va... si estas en sudafrica por lo que sea y quisieses comprar krugerrands de 1oz seria mas barato que hacerlo en munters??


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas soy nuevo por aqui... he leido todos y cada uno de los mensajes de este foro ya que me interesaba el tema bastante y como hace poco me operaon el tiempo libre y el aburrimiento hicieron el resto...
> 
> He leido muchisimas opiniones y tengo una pregunta que me gustaria que me contestase alguno que lo sepa aunque a lo mejor es una tonteria lo que voy a preguntar...
> 
> Alla va... si estas en sudafrica por lo que sea y quisieses comprar krugerrands de 1oz seria mas barato que hacerlo en munters??



Concreta eso de que estas en sudafrica por lo QUE SEA......
Dilo directamente que te quieres convertir en un TRAFICANTE y ya esta.
Aunque para trabajar de CAMELLO lo mejor es MARRUECOS o COLOMBIA
Quizas compres las monedas 1 o 2 euros mas baratas ,si te pasas por alli
dale recuerdos a TIMON Y PUMBA


----------



## meanboy (18 May 2009)

Donde se acuñan los Krugers?


----------



## VOTIN (18 May 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Donde se acuñan los Krugers?



http://www.samint.co.za
About Us
Although coins have been produced in South Africa for more than a century, the South African Mint's new facility incorporates much modern technology making it one of the most advanced manufacturers of circulation coins, numismatic products in the world.

In addition to minting all of South Africa's coins, the company supplies coins and coin blanks to an increasing number of countries throughout the world and has built up a reputation for reliability, quality and innovation.

Traditional craftsmanship and artistic skills are equally important in the coin business. The South African Mint is proud to have received a number of awards for the design and quality of its gold and silver coins. Many of these coins depict themes from South Africa's rich cultural and natural heritage and reflect the dedication and attention to detail that the company's people devote to all its products.

Emphasis has been placed on the development of personnel in parallel with investments in modern technology. The South African Mint is in an excellent position to continue to serve its many customers throughout the world at the commencement of the new millennium.


Mr. A. M. Mvinjelwa

Managing Director
South African Mint Company





Distribuidor en ESPAÑA
http://www.lamasbolano.com/site/web/


----------



## LeBron23 (19 May 2009)

No a ver jejeje no es que me quiera hacer traficante ni nada, se me ha malentendido... lo que ocurre es que bueno como ya he dicho llevo leyendoos desde hace tiempo porque el tema me interesa...

No tengo muchisima pasta como gente de por aqui pero si que me gustaria tener algunos krugers... 

Como muchos de aqui sabreis el año que viene es el mundial de futbol y tendra lugar en sudafrica... lo mas seguro esque vaya alli, para animar a España, pero bueno se me paso por la cabeza que si valiese de verdad la pena, podria matar 2 pajaros de un tiro...

La pregunta que antes hacia es porque alguna gente me ha dicho que el precio del oro es universal y que solo varia como mucho un 5% respecto de unos u otros paises... pero al ver que en España hay lugares que ni de coña, si no que a veces muntiplicaban este porcentaje, se me ocurrio que quizas alli pudiesen ser mas baratos los krugers o que valdria la pena... si alguien me respondiese se lo agradeceria


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> No a ver jejeje no es que me quiera hacer traficante ni nada, se me ha malentendido... lo que ocurre es que bueno como ya he dicho llevo leyendoos desde hace tiempo porque el tema me interesa...
> 
> No tengo muchisima pasta como gente de por aqui pero si que me gustaria tener algunos krugers...
> 
> ...



Si quieres comprar barato lo mejor es comprarlo a algun OROPILLAO,tipo MONSTERENCULATOR o TIOGILITO,etc
En el hilo oficial de oro encontraras muchos oropillaos.
En ebay tb se puede comprar barato,o en las tiendas de empeños.
Cuando te digan 800 eur tu ni caso,diles que les das 650 +bocata mortadela
siempre hay jambrientos


----------



## LeBron23 (19 May 2009)

Ah ok entiendo... o sea que si estuviese alli no tendria ninguna ventaja al respecto de por ejemplo munters que es de lo mas barato de europa no?? se agradece la rapidez de las respuestas


----------



## meanboy (19 May 2009)

Gracias por la información VOTIN.

De todas formas en sudafrica, de seguro que existe algún lugar donde se puede encontrar Krugers al fixing o incluso por debajo.


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

meanboy dijo:


> Gracias por la información VOTIN.
> 
> De todas formas en sudafrica, de seguro que existe algún lugar donde se puede encontrar Krugers al fixing o incluso por debajo.



Quita,quita......¿de donde crees que sacan MONSTER y TIOGIL sus monedillas?
pues de su red de casas de empeño,cuando le entra alguna ...............
y ademas seguro que compran a precio de hace algunos años atras
por una KRUGER no dan mas de 500 eur en las casas de empeño


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas soy nuevo por aqui... he leido todos y cada uno de los mensajes de este foro ya que me interesaba el tema bastante y como hace poco me operaon el tiempo libre y el aburrimiento hicieron el resto...
> 
> He leido muchisimas opiniones y tengo una pregunta que me gustaria que me contestase alguno que lo sepa aunque a lo mejor es una tonteria lo que voy a preguntar...
> 
> Alla va... si estas en sudafrica por lo que sea y quisieses comprar krugerrands de 1oz seria mas barato que hacerlo en munters??



Yo te aconsejaria que compraras monedas LIBERTY HEAD, o 8 escudos
Asi cuando el ORO caiga te dolera menos:
Yo compre una este mes por 680 eur de 1878


----------



## LeBron23 (19 May 2009)

no si como ya he dicho no se mucho del tema, ni tengo un monton de pasta como para ponerme ni a invertir, ni a especular ni nada, lo q ocurre esque siguiendo el hilo y viendo paginas como orodirect, ciode, munters... pues te das cuenta que solo subiendote a bruselas puedes pillar cualquier cosa a muchisimo menos que aqui en españa que la gente va un poquito de lista (hablo sobretodo orodirect) ... y como tambien he leido que sudafrica era el pais que mas oro producia y ademas a lo mejor su moneda es mas debil o lo que sea, pues se me paso por la cabeza que quizas lo que aqui estaba a 8, alli estuviera a 5... y ya puestos... pero bueno no se si lo he dicho antes pero soy demasiado joven para esas cosas de invertir o espcular... digamos que estoy aprendiendo del tema, gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas soy nuevo por aqui...



 Jo,jo,jo,jo,jo,jo,....


----------



## LeBron23 (19 May 2009)

monterspeculator eso de jo jo jo jo... es por algo?? que desconfianzas no?? llevo leyendo un tiempo las movidillas del foro pero como ya he dicho solo quiero aprender... no soy ni un doble ni nada de eso que he leido y bueno para mas informacion tengo solo 20 años asi que se podria decir que paso de ese tipo de polemicas y vender o querer engatusar que tanto he leido


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> monterspeculator eso de jo jo jo jo... es por algo?? que desconfianzas no?? llevo leyendo un tiempo las movidillas del foro pero como ya he dicho solo quiero aprender... no soy ni un doble ni nada de eso que he leido y bueno para mas informacion tengo solo 20 años asi que se podria decir que paso de ese tipo de polemicas y vender o querer engatusar que tanto he leido



Lord Enculator es solo un viejo gruñon entrando en carnes ,es nuestro fantasma del f-oro,no se lo tengas en cuenta,es un cicuenton..............

Lo de jo,jo sera porque te ha visto tierno,presa facil para reputin y esas cosas......


----------



## LeBron23 (19 May 2009)

bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y novato en el tema lo reconozco, pero bueno seguro que muchos de aqui que ahora saben mucho del tema, empezaron a aprender jovenes y yo solo quiero eso... empezar ahora para en un futuro ir dominando el tema ya que lo veo bastante interesante... pero bueno lo que veo es que esto ultimamente esta algo muerto no?? jejejej


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y novato en el tema lo reconozco, pero bueno seguro que muchos de aqui que ahora saben mucho del tema, empezaron a aprender jovenes y yo solo quiero eso... empezar ahora para en un futuro ir dominando el tema ya que lo veo bastante interesante... pero bueno lo que veo es que esto ultimamente esta algo muerto no?? jejejej



¡Este tío es la caña! ¡Me descojono! ¡jo,jo,jo,jo!


----------



## VOTIN (19 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> bueno yo soy nuevo en el foro y novato en el tema lo reconozco, pero bueno seguro que muchos de aqui que ahora saben mucho del tema, empezaron a aprender jovenes y yo solo quiero eso... empezar ahora para en un futuro ir dominando el tema ya que lo veo bastante interesante... pero bueno lo que veo es que esto ultimamente esta algo muerto no?? jejejej



Mira,para empezar leete el HILO del JORO entero y luego tres o cuatro mas de
los largos ...luego vuelve y te hare un examen de edad mental,que la fisica
ya la conocemos.


----------



## Germain (19 May 2009)

Oye Lebron ¿tienes una segunda residencia?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

Oye lebron, ¿Me venderías un eagle? Están muy baratitos en anlagegold24....espero que me los dejes aún a mejor precio...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (19 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lord Enculator es solo un viejo gruñon entrando en carnes ,es nuestro fantasma del f-oro,no se lo tengas en cuenta,es un cicuenton..............
> 
> Lo de jo,jo sera porque te ha visto tierno,presa facil para reputin y esas cosas......



Votino, aquí el único que está próximo a cincuentón eres tú...que lo sé de buena tinta...Y además con principios de demencia senil...Mira que seguirle el juego al troll...

Te acaba de subir el precio de la Carlitros III...Te voy a postear un scan con mi scanner nuevo que te vas a caer de culo...


----------



## wolfy (20 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lord Enculator es solo un viejo gruñon entrando en carnes ,es nuestro fantasma del f-oro,no se lo tengas en cuenta,es un cicuenton..............



Coño! Monster dime a que clinica vás, porque han hecho milagros contigo y a mi me hace falta quitarme unos añitos de encima que esta semana es mi Cumple.

...y digo yo, no habria que llamarle al "jovencito" Lord Multipropiedad mas que Secondresidence???


----------



## VOTIN (20 May 2009)

wolfy dijo:


> Coño! Monster dime a que clinica vás, porque han hecho milagros contigo y a mi me hace falta quitarme unos añitos de encima que esta semana es mi Cumple.
> 
> ...y digo yo, no habria que llamarle al "jovencito" Lord Multipropiedad mas que Secondresidence???



Tu a la unica clinica que necesitas ir es al FRENOPATICO,que es donde terminais todos los paracas.............





Y tu LORD ENCULATOR menos rollo y mas seriedad,que se te va a hundir
el negocio de las monedillas con tantas payasadas


----------



## wolfy (20 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu a la unica clinica que necesitas ir es al FRENOPATICO,que es donde terminais todos los paracas.............



Uy Uy Uy...... el tontin oye campanas y no sabe de donde suenan.

lo de "paracas" porque lo dice Vd.?


----------



## GuapoPeroPobre (20 May 2009)

¿Está bien comprar el Lingote de Oro 20 gr, Argor-Heraeus por 506€ o hay alguna opción mejor de "invertir" en oro?


----------



## wolfy (20 May 2009)

GuapoPeroPobre dijo:


> ¿Está bien comprar el Lingote de Oro 20 gr, Argor-Heraeus por 506€ o hay alguna opción mejor de "invertir" en oro?



a ese precio (786€/oz) lo veo caro. el lingote suele tener mas problemas para hacerlo "liquido" (Suelen exigir prueba de pureza que la pagarias tú) yo en tu caso miraría Kruguerrand o Filarmonicas, además seguro que se salen algo más baratas.

Un saludo


----------



## LeBron23 (20 May 2009)

Pero como podeis ser tan putos paranoicos... mira he entrado aqui sin rayarme con nadie y diciendo toda la verdad... de muy bueno rollo diciendo que solo queria aprender y tal... no tengo abslutamente nada de oro, ni una cadenita de la comunion... 

Me parece interesante el tema y entro aqui para leer cosas interesantes y que la peña vaya de buen rollo, pero no he hecho nada y ya algunos se ponen a tocarme los cojones... sn que yo haya hecho nada... no soy ni un troll, ni vendedor de nada ni tengo un doble nick ni polladas de esas... asi que haced algunos un esfuerzo y no vayais de ese palo conmigo... y si tego 20 años y digo yo que habre empezado a interesarme por este tema antes que la mayoria de aqui... y eso es porque en un futuro quisiera saber bastante del tema... dicen que empezar antes, a veces marca la diferencia, pero no he entrado aqui para que unos cincuentones desconfados me toquen la polla... ya que yo no he hecho nada... y por si a alguien le sirve de algo... pued demostrar en cualquier momento mi edad, que no soy un 2o nick o que no vendo nada... ya que no tengo una puta mierda... 

Asi que señores no vayan de ese palo con alguien que solo ha ido de buen rollo; y no os he dicho ni mirar que pagina mas buena, o tengo de esto a tanto... todo lo que se del tema lo he leido aqui y las paginas que miro son las que ustedes han dado... y repito que no tengo una puta mierda ni de oro ni de valor porque aun estoy en la universidad u me queda bastante como para poder gastarme la pasta en estas cosas... por favor no seais tan susceptibles y relajaos que nadie os va a robar nada ni a pedir nada... 

De verdad que e entrado aqui con la idea de que gente mayor que yo me supiese enseñar y darme algun consejillo ya que no tengo nada de idea del tema, no para que me faltase nadie...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Pero como podeis ser tan putos paranoicos...



Ya vuelve a su ser...

Mira, chaval, lee y calla si no tienes nada que aportar o nada inteligente que preguntar. Y claro que nos descojonamos de ti...desde hace mucho tiempo!!


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Pero como podeis ser tan putos paranoicos... mira he entrado aqui sin rayarme con nadie y diciendo toda la verdad... de muy bueno rollo diciendo que solo queria aprender y tal... no tengo abslutamente nada de oro, ni una cadenita de la comunion...
> 
> Me parece interesante el tema y entro aqui para leer cosas interesantes y que la peña vaya de buen rollo, pero no he hecho nada y ya algunos se ponen a tocarme los cojones... sn que yo haya hecho nada... no soy ni un troll, ni vendedor de nada ni tengo un doble nick ni polladas de esas... asi que haced algunos un esfuerzo y no vayais de ese palo conmigo... y si tego 20 años y digo yo que habre empezado a interesarme por este tema antes que la mayoria de aqui... y eso es porque en un futuro quisiera saber bastante del tema... dicen que empezar antes, a veces marca la diferencia, pero no he entrado aqui para que unos cincuentones desconfados me toquen la polla... ya que yo no he hecho nada... y por si a alguien le sirve de algo... pued demostrar en cualquier momento mi edad, que no soy un 2o nick o que no vendo nada... ya que no tengo una puta mierda...
> 
> ...



Por mi parte es bienvenido, y ojalá aprenda mucho sobre el tema del oro.

Si dice que no es un multinick, le otorgo el beneficio de la duda, pero aunque lo fuera...tampoco me quitaría el sueño. En este foro, más que susceptible, el personal es suspicaz; pero no deje que le amedrenten...ya sabe aquello de perro ladrador, poco mordedor.

Tan sólo tengo una curiosidad que preguntarle. ¿Ya ha leído todo el hilo oficial del oro?. ¿Cuánto tiempo ha tardado?.


----------



## LeBron23 (20 May 2009)

Bueno por lo menos alguien que no va del palo... no me extaña que mucha gente ya ni comente porque vamos...

Me operaron en Diciembre y tuve que estar en la cama un mes sin moverme, me aburria y era la epoca que en la tele se hablaba tanto del oro... me fui metiendo en internet y si ponias comprar oro en google esta era la 2a pagina que se abria... 

Durante ese mes me lei desde la pagina 1 de este foro hasta la ultima, pero despues ya fui dejando un poco el tema hasta que hace poco pude confirmar que yo y unos amigos nos iriamos a Sudafrica a ver el mundial de futbol...

Cuando me entere volvi por donde me habia quedado y lei desde ahi hasta el final... y siempre he tenido algunas dudas pero siempre las respondian ya que habia gente como yo que las preguntaba... pero algunas preguntas como la que hice el otro dia nadie la habia hecho... y pregunte y ya esta...

No se porque alguien me tiene que decir que se rien de mi cuando no tengo doble nick ni nada... entiendo que si hubiera mareado a alguien o actuado de forma sospechosa... pero esque no he hecho nada... solo tenia esa duda, y ahora alguna mas tengo... pero visto lo visto... mejor ya las dire... no quiero que me tomen tampoco super en serio porque se que soy joven y no se nada del tema pero al menos un poquito de respeto... y si ya hay buena fe de alguien que respondiese a mis preguntas por tontas que sean, tratandome como el novato que soy... pero al menos de buena fe...


----------



## tiogilito888 (20 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Bueno por lo menos alguien que no va del palo... no me extaña que mucha gente ya ni comente porque vamos...
> 
> Me operaron en Diciembre y tuve que estar en la cama un mes sin moverme, me aburria y era la epoca que en la tele se hablaba tanto del oro... me fui metiendo en internet y si ponias comprar oro en google esta era la 2a pagina que se abria...
> 
> ...



Aquí casi todo el mundo va de buena fe. Tan sólo intente zafarse del Enculator, que no la coja con usted ya que suele actuar como un perro de presa, ...pero por lo demás no tiene por qué preocuparse. Quizá encuentre algún troll "antiorero"...totalmente inocuos e inofensivos. Es más, por mi parte, los antagonistas son bienvenidos, ya que rebatiendo sus tesis, los que dudan podrán dilucidar con más claridad cómo desean emplear su dinero y el potencial de subida de los metales (cuando menos en términos nominales).

Que se divierta mucho y aprenda más.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (20 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Tan sólo intente zafarse del Enculator, que no la coja con usted ya que suele actuar como un perro de presa, ...pero por lo demás no tiene por qué preocuparse.



Ya veo que sigue teniéndolo muy escocido...

Le deseo que los nuevos multinicks se lo laman mucho...


----------



## LeBron23 (20 May 2009)

Si esque esa es la cuestion yo al leer gente que esta a favor y en contra pues vas llegando a tus propias conclusiones... yo hoy por hoy como he dicho no tengo pasta y menos para comprar oro, solo curro los findes y es para pagarme pues el salir y comprar tonterias ya que entre semana voy a a universidad... 

Lo que yo pensaba es que si empiezo a aprender ahora, y a "entender" como se comportan ciertos valores, mas ahora en tiempos de crisis... pues llegado el momento en 10 años por ejemplo si tuviese dinero, sabbria emplearlo mejor que uno que oye en la tele que hay qe refugiarse en el oro y llama a orodirect y le timan... me gustaria partir con cierta ventaja al respecto...

Y como ya he dicho yo no quiero malos rollos y menos cuando no he tratado con nadie ni para pedirle, ni decir que esto es mejor o peor ni para tratar de vender... para mi esta crisis es algo nuevo... nunca he vivido ninguna como muchos de ustdes, de ahi que mis dudas sean mayores... 

He visto graficas de el coomportamiento del oro desde hace 100 años algunas de kitco que las han puesto ustedes... y tengo una duda... parece que el oro vive momentos de subidas y bajadas fuertes... anto es asi que en 2001 me parece, la onza estaba a 280 dolares o algo asi... y hace poco casi llega a los 1000 dolares la onza... mi pregunta es si despues de esta subida por la crisis, el oro volvera a cotas similares, o por ser esta crisis tan diferente al resto como se dice, o por que tambien dicen que el oro se esta acabando y el del mar aun no es rentable extraerlo, o por el derrumbe del sistema financiero... son tantas cosas las que se dicen... entonces lo que quisiera saber es si el oro volvera a sus fueros... o por el contrario es una crisis tan dura que ya de aqui los valores como mucho no van a acer mas que mantenerse o subir??


----------



## VOTIN (20 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Si esque esa es la cuestion yo al leer gente que esta a favor y en contra pues vas llegando a tus propias conclusiones... yo hoy por hoy como he dicho no tengo pasta y menos para comprar oro, solo curro los findes y es para pagarme pues el salir y comprar tonterias ya que entre semana voy a a universidad...
> 
> Lo que yo pensaba es que si empiezo a aprender ahora, y a "entender" como se comportan ciertos valores, mas ahora en tiempos de crisis... pues llegado el momento en 10 años por ejemplo si tuviese dinero, sabbria emplearlo mejor que uno que oye en la tele que hay qe refugiarse en el oro y llama a orodirect y le timan... me gustaria partir con cierta ventaja al respecto...
> 
> ...



Mira niño,deja al abuelo MAGNETO GILIPIPI con la plata y esas cosas,abandona este hilo y aprovecha para aprender algo de los metales
Aqui te dejo algunos libros de referencia sobre los METALES


----------



## SkullandPhones (20 May 2009)




----------



## LeBron23 (20 May 2009)

No entiendo ese afan por putear a alguien que no ha hecho nada... o intetar dejarlo en ridiculo... a mi las rencillas personales pues puedo entenderlas porque en este foro se han dicho 1000 cosas los unos a los otros, pero yo que no he dicho nada...

no se un poquito de sentido de comun que parece que este en el votamicuerpo en vez de un foro de gente seria... un poquito de buen rollito y si alguien no me quiere responder que no me responda... pero queno trate de joderme porque veo las respuestas y flipo...


----------



## LeBron23 (21 May 2009)

Alquien me podria responder a esto??

He visto graficas de el coomportamiento del oro desde hace 100 años algunas de kitco que las han puesto ustedes... y tengo una duda... parece que el oro vive momentos de subidas y bajadas fuertes... anto es asi que en 2001 me parece, la onza estaba a 280 dolares o algo asi... y hace poco casi llega a los 1000 dolares la onza... mi pregunta es si despues de esta subida por la crisis, el oro volvera a cotas similares, o por ser esta crisis tan diferente al resto como se dice, o por que tambien dicen que el oro se esta acabando y el del mar aun no es rentable extraerlo, o por el derrumbe del sistema financiero... son tantas cosas las que se dicen... entonces lo que quisiera saber es si el oro volvera a sus fueros... o por el contrario es una crisis tan dura que ya de aqui los valores como mucho no van a acer mas que mantenerse o subir??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Alquien me podria responder a esto??
> 
> He visto graficas de el coomportamiento del oro desde hace 100 años algunas de kitco que las han puesto ustedes... y tengo una duda... parece que el oro vive momentos de subidas y bajadas fuertes... anto es asi que en 2001 me parece, la onza estaba a 280 dolares o algo asi... y hace poco casi llega a los 1000 dolares la onza... mi pregunta es si despues de esta subida por la crisis, el oro volvera a cotas similares, o por ser esta crisis tan diferente al resto como se dice, o por que tambien dicen que el oro se esta acabando y el del mar aun no es rentable extraerlo, o por el derrumbe del sistema financiero... son tantas cosas las que se dicen... entonces lo que quisiera saber es si el oro volvera a sus fueros... o por el contrario es una crisis tan dura que ya de aqui los valores como mucho no van a acer mas que mantenerse o subir??



El problema es que tu pregunta no tiene sentido. Me explico:

Después de esta crisis desaparecerá el dolar y con ello la cotización del oro en dólares. :


----------



## LeBron23 (21 May 2009)

desaparecera el dolar??!! bueno pues entones lo reenfocare... si en el 2001 podias comprar una onza por unos 300 euros y ahora lo haces por 700... llegara el momento en que se pueda volver a comprar por 300 o de aqui en adelante el oro no va a bajar mas?? gracias por la respuesta anterior


----------



## VOTIN (21 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> desaparecera el dolar??!! bueno pues entones lo reenfocare... si en el 2001 podias comprar una onza por unos 300 euros y ahora lo haces por 700... llegara el momento en que se pueda volver a comprar por 300 o de aqui en adelante el oro no va a bajar mas?? gracias por la respuesta anterior



En efecto el ORO volvera a valer sus precio real osea 300 dolares la onza,no
hagas caso del LORD ENCULATOR cuando dice que va a desaparecer el dolar
porque eso son majaderias


----------



## LeBron23 (21 May 2009)

Entiendo... o sea que el oro en teoria seria muy valido como refugio... en caso de que todo petase y el dinero FIAT no valiese nada... y ahora vale mas simplemente por un caso de alta demanda... y cuando el follon pase vlolvera a esos 300 dolares o euros o lo que sea... 
Entonces no puede haber algun "listo" sobrao de pasta que en epoca de 300 compre y en epoca de 1000 venda sabiendo que lo de las crisis es algo ciclico?? bueno hace poco lei que cada X años el sistema petaba en mayor o menor medida por sus carencias...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (21 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Entiendo... o sea que el oro en teoria seria muy valido como refugio... en caso de que todo petase y el dinero FIAT no valiese nada... y ahora vale mas simplemente por un caso de alta demanda... y cuando el follon pase vlolvera a esos 300 dolares o euros o lo que sea...
> Entonces no puede haber algun "listo" sobrao de pasta que en epoca de 300 compre y en epoca de 1000 venda sabiendo que lo de las crisis es algo ciclico?? bueno hace poco lei que cada X años el sistema petaba en mayor o menor medida por sus carencias...



Hay muchos listos. Lo de comprar en mínimos y vender en máximos no lo hace nadie, ni para el oro, ni en la bolsa,...

La mayoría de los que compran en metales preciosos lo hacen para protegerse del colapso de las monedas fiat, tanto el dolar como el euro están destinados a devaluarse e implosionar. Los billetes acabarán valiendo como el papel, y el oro...como oro.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

O sea que segun lo que me cuentas, ocurrira lo mismo que en la republica de weimar... donde valia mas el papel donde estaban impresos los billetes que el valor de los mismos billetes?? 
Esto es por la decision que tomo Nixon creo que en 1971 de que ya no hacia falta ese respaldo real del dinero??
Si es verdad que el sistema monetario actual se esta colapsando... que es lo mas probable que venga?? Porque en este foro y en muchas mas paginas he escuchado desde teorias catastrofistas hasta algunos que dicen que no va a cambiar nada...
Gracias


----------



## hugolp (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> O sea que segun lo que me cuentas, ocurrira lo mismo que en la republica de weimar... donde valia mas el papel donde estaban impresos los billetes que el valor de los mismos billetes??
> Esto es por la decision que tomo Nixon creo que en 1971 de que ya no hacia falta ese respaldo real del dinero??
> Si es verdad que el sistema monetario actual se esta colapsando... que es lo mas probable que venga?? Porque en este foro y en muchas mas paginas he escuchado desde teorias catastrofistas hasta algunos que dicen que no va a cambiar nada...
> Gracias



Hombre, para saber el futuro con seguridad solo te queda acudir a la pitonisa Lola. Aquí podemos darte especulaciones y teorías más o menos razonadas y documentadas. Pero el futuro, futuro es, y nadie te lo puede decir.

Lo que sí es cierto, es que en la historia se ha probado muchas veces el dinero fiat (dinero solo papel) y no ha sobrevivido ni uno. Siempre que se ha probado el dinero fiat ha acabado colapsando. Ya les sucedió a los chinos en la época de Marco Polo, esto no es nuevo. A partir de ahí, que cada uno decida.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Agradezco de buen grado todo lo que se pueda aportar... esta claro que el futuro nadie lo puede saber... pero entonces... la mayoria de la gente, quizas el 90% ni se le pasa por la cabeza nada de lo que estamos hablando aqui... se habla de crisis si, pero la ayoria de la gente cree lo que les dicen los politicos, que dicen que en un par de años estaremos como antes... a lo que voy es, que si va a ocurrir algo malo bien sea algo muy extremo o algo mas moderado, no se deberia estar avisando de alguna manera a todo esa "masa" para que se tomasen medidas??
Si el sistema petase, cuanto tiempo mas o menos creeis que tardariamos en estar como antes, como hace un par de años??


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Otra cosa que me gustaria decir es, que el otro dia en la universidad vino un hombre a dar una charla, no recuerdo el nombre, profesor de economia que se supone que era bastante importante y comentó... que mas que en una epoca de cambio, estabamos ante un cambio de epoca... y que mas gente de la que pensamos se iria por los aires, y cosas asi como que vemos el corralito muy lejos desde aqui y que todos pensamos que nada de eso puede pasar aqui... y el cabron no acabó de concluir, no dijo lo que venia pero dio a entender que las cosas iban a cambiar muchisimo y para mal... creeis que lo que decia está mas cerca de la verdad que lo que nos cuentan los medios,los politicos...??


----------



## hugolp (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Agradezco de buen grado todo lo que se pueda aportar... esta claro que el futuro nadie lo puede saber... pero entonces... la mayoria de la gente, quizas el 90% ni se le pasa por la cabeza nada de lo que estamos hablando aqui... se habla de crisis si, pero la ayoria de la gente cree lo que les dicen los politicos, que dicen que en un par de años estaremos como antes... a lo que voy es, que si va a ocurrir algo malo bien sea algo muy extremo o algo mas moderado, no se deberia estar avisando de alguna manera a todo esa "masa" para que se tomasen medidas??
> Si el sistema petase, cuanto tiempo mas o menos creeis que tardariamos en estar como antes, como hace un par de años??





LeBron23 dijo:


> Otra cosa que me gustaria decir es, que el otro dia en la universidad vino un hombre a dar una charla, no recuerdo el nombre, profesor de economia que se supone que era bastante importante y comentó... que mas que en una epoca de cambio, estabamos ante un cambio de epoca... y que mas gente de la que pensamos se iria por los aires, y cosas asi como que vemos el corralito muy lejos desde aqui y que todos pensamos que nada de eso puede pasar aqui... y el cabron no acabó de concluir, no dijo lo que venia pero dio a entender que las cosas iban a cambiar muchisimo y para mal... creeis que lo que decia está mas cerca de la verdad que lo que nos cuentan los medios,los politicos...??



Estamos ante una crisis histórica. Como te he dicho el futuro solo lo sabe la pitonisa Lola, pero lo que sí es seguro es que hay muchas posibilidades de que veamos cosas que la mayoría de de la gente no ha visto nunca (corralito por ejemplo). Pero hay varias posibilidades, si el mundo estuviera determinado no sería tan divertido. Hay gente que puede tener más idea, y gente que puede tener menos, pero nadie sabe a ciencia cierta lo que pasará. Así que informate, pregunta, y al final toma una decisión.

Y sí los políticos mienten a la gente como bellacos, pero dime tú como quieres informar a la gente? Asaltamos TV1 a punta de pistola y emitimos un video?  Sí, mucha gente no se entera de lo que viene y probablemente cascará. Que quieres hacer? Que podemos hacer? Yo llevo desde finales de 2008 avisando a mi familia y al principio me tomaban por loco (literalmente). Ahora que parte de lo que les avisé ha pasado ya no me ven como un loco, pero dicen que exagero, que no será tan malo... Avisé al cuñado de mi novia que no le dejara dinero a una amiga suya para comprar un piso porque iban a empezar a bajar de precio. No me hizo ni caso, ahora da ese dinero como perdido. Sinceramente, la gente prefiere no comerse el tarro y esperar lo mejor. Yo prefiero estar preparado para lo peor, y si no sucede pues mucho mejor. Pero más no se puede hacer.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

jejeje pues ahora que lo mencionas estamos en una situacion parecida lo que ocurre es que por mucho que yo avise a mis padres, que tienen un negocio familiar, no me hacen ni puto caso porque se creen que exagero... ayer mismo me trataban como aquel que dice que los ovnis existen y que el gobierno quiere ocultarlo... 
Esta claro que no se sabe lo que vendra pero no podemos basar lo que vamos a hacer ahora, basandonos en casos pasados... por eso lo mejor es estar preparado para lo peor... tampoco del palo de comprar 1000 euros en latas de atun pero no se...
Que me recomendariais que hiciese??ya que no depende de mi el tema...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> jejeje pues ahora que lo mencionas estamos en una situacion parecida lo que ocurre es que por mucho que yo avise a mis padres, que tienen un negocio familiar, no me hacen ni puto caso porque se creen que exagero... ayer mismo me trataban como aquel que dice que los ovnis existen y que el gobierno quiere ocultarlo...
> Esta claro que no se sabe lo que vendra pero no podemos basar lo que vamos a hacer ahora, basandonos en casos pasados... por eso lo mejor es estar preparado para lo peor... tampoco del palo de comprar 1000 euros en latas de atun pero no se...
> Que me recomendariais que hiciese??ya que no depende de mi el tema...




MIra, es muy simple, el futuro nadie lo sabe. Lo que puedes preveer son distintos escenarios posibles, y cuantos más preveas mejor. A partir de ese análisis intentas tomar una posición financiera o adaptar tu vida de manera que los diferentes cambios te afecten lo más mínimo, o incluso te puedas beneficiar de ellos. Por el foro tienes un montón de ideas buenas.


----------



## marce (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Agradezco de buen grado todo lo que se pueda aportar... esta claro que el futuro nadie lo puede saber... pero entonces... la mayoria de la gente, quizas el 90% ni se le pasa por la cabeza nada de lo que estamos hablando aqui... se habla de crisis si, pero la ayoria de la gente cree lo que les dicen los politicos, que dicen que en un par de años estaremos como antes... a lo que voy es, que si va a ocurrir algo malo bien sea algo muy extremo o algo mas moderado, no se deberia estar avisando de alguna manera a todo esa "masa" para que se tomasen medidas??
> Si el sistema petase, cuanto tiempo mas o menos creeis que tardariamos en estar como antes, como hace un par de años??



Quizás porque el 90% de la gente no se molesta en informarse más allá de la boda de tal famoso, de la final de la champions o de que si Rajoy ha llamado tal a Zapatero, etc...

Luego si en el circulo de amigos, familia y esas cosas, hablas de los temas de aquí se hablan, o no te escuchan, dicen que eres un raiado o donde me voy a meter comprando metales precioso... Yo ya he llegado a la conclusión de que si yo puedo informarme por aquí otros pueden hacerlo también. Actualmente solo le como la cabeza a mi novia (y no penseis mal jejejejeje), que de momento me va escuchando


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Ideas hay y muy buenas jejej y se agradece de buen grado el compartirlas... y visto lo visto si hubiese empezado a interesarme el tema antes pues como que mejor... cuando preguntaba que qué podia hacer yo ahora y qué me recomendabais lo decia porque como soy estudiante y tal... como mucho puedo tener ahorrados unos 1000 euros y bueno este verano podria sacar mas y tal...
Lo que quiero preguntar es si ya es tarde como para comprar?? y si para el poco dinero que puedo tener vale la pena no hacer nada?? O si es mejor que espere a final de verano...?? Ese tipo de cosas, muchas gracias


----------



## carloszorro (22 May 2009)

marce dijo:


> Quizás porque el 90% de la gente no se molesta en informarse más allá de la boda de tal famoso, de la final de la champions o de que si Rajoy ha llamado tal a Zapatero, etc...
> 
> Luego si en el circulo de amigos, familia y esas cosas, hablas de los temas de aquí se hablan, o no te escuchan, dicen que eres un raiado o donde me voy a meter comprando metales precioso... Yo ya he llegado a la conclusión de que si yo puedo informarme por aquí otros pueden hacerlo también. Actualmente solo le como la cabeza a mi novia (y no penseis mal jejejejeje), que de momento me va escuchando



totalmente de acuerdo, la prensa más leida es el marca y el hola, no se le pueden pedir peras al olmo


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

El marca es el diario mas vendido con una diferencia impresionante y su web es la mas visitada... programas de economia asi para el ciudadano "normal" hay 0... pero de cotilleos...bufff esta claro que la ignorancia manda pero eso no quita para que aquellos que deben promover todo lo contrario, lo que hagan es aprovecharse de esta situacion... pero bueno es lo que hay jejeje alguien me puede resonder a lo de arriba??  gracias


----------



## Gamu (22 May 2009)

yo cuando alguien me trata de exagerado o semiloco, le doy cifras. Si a pesar de la evidencia empírica siguen sin tomarme en serio les envio una frase lapidaria, no se de que filosofo chino:

"no te molestes en dar consejos, los necios no sabrán aprovecharlos, y los sabios no los necesitan".

La rallada que les provocas es tan bestia, que aunque no te hagan caso tus teorias quedan grabadas en su mente.


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

Realmente puede pasar cualquier cosa,en algunos pueblos ya hay avisos de cuidado OVNIS PELIGROSOS en la zona......................


----------



## Mambis (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas soy nuevo por aqui... he leido todos y cada uno de los mensajes de este foro ya que me interesaba el tema bastante y como hace poco me operaon el tiempo libre y el aburrimiento hicieron el resto...
> 
> He leido muchisimas opiniones y tengo una pregunta que me gustaria que me contestase alguno que lo sepa aunque a lo mejor es una tonteria lo que voy a preguntar...
> 
> Alla va... si estas en sudafrica por lo que sea y quisieses comprar krugerrands de 1oz seria mas barato que hacerlo en munters??



yo he comprado krugers en londres mas baratos que Sudafrica. Asi como he comprado soberanos mas baratos en España que en Reino unido.


----------



## ruben.600rr (22 May 2009)

Bueno pues acabo de comprar Oro.

Naaa una monedita, un Napoleon con lo que llevaba en la cartera. Más que nada por tenerla y seguir con el estímulo a ver si realmente me interesa o no meter algo de los ahorros en el metal precioso y guardarlo en un hoyo en medio del campo o debajo de un ladrillo.

Tal y como están las cosas no lo descarto en absoluto.

Me ha costado 132€ la mierda de monedita. Si la quiero vender ahora me dan 121€.

Así que si alguien quiere saber algo concreto sobre el tema, pues preguntad.

Saludos.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

A mi esque mis ahorros solo me llegarian para pillarme 2 monedas de 1oz... krugers, filarmonica... pero no se si hacerlo o no... la semana que viene voy para madrid, seria conveniente pillarme aunque fuese una monedita en kitco?? o mejor no?? que opinais?? gracias...


----------



## VOTIN (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> A mi esque mis ahorros solo me llegarian para pillarme 2 monedas de 1oz... krugers, filarmonica... pero no se si hacerlo o no... la semana que viene voy para madrid, seria conveniente pillarme aunque fuese una monedita en kitco?? o mejor no?? que opinais?? gracias...



Yo que tu me lo gastaba en putas,ya que todavia te funciona y dejaria LAS
INVERSIONES para pichasflojas como LORD ENCULATOR O TIOGILI
Ademas es serio lo que digo....................


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Hombre gracias a dios lo de las putas no me hace falta jejeje, pero capto el mensaje... etonces Votin segun tu, que deberia hacer?? dejarlo en bancaja?? bajo el colchon?? me dices que no haga un cosa... pero bueno entonces qué harias si estuvieses en mi posicion??


----------



## elias2 (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hombre gracias a dios lo de las putas no me hace falta jejeje, pero capto el mensaje... etonces Votin segun tu, que deberia hacer?? dejarlo en bancaja?? bajo el colchon?? me dices que no haga un cosa... pero bueno entonces qué harias si estuvieses en mi posicion??



Querido lebron, en primer lugar, bienvenido al hilo del oro. 
En todo caso, antes de empezar deberias haber leido las conversacioness desde el principio,pero ya que a mi a los veinte años tampoco me gustaban los tochos macabeos, pues paso a informarte que el Señor Votin es un alma en pena que invirtio en ladrillos y otras cosas en mal momento, por lo que no le quedo dinero para el oro, y conociendo de cerca el tema y gustandole el metal, sabe de sobra que ha desperdiciado su dinero. Por esa razon vaga en todos los hilos de metales preciosos, intentando en vano apartar del deseado metal a los nuevos interesados como tu, y profiriendo todo tipo de incongruencias respecto del oro y la plata, tan deseados y a la vez tan vilipendiados por el.
Votin es tratado con una mezcla de pena y risa, pero la mayoria de las veces con respeto.
No le hagas caso si no quieres perder el tiempo. 
En cuanto a invertir en oro o no, pues lee de diversas fuentes, y despues decide.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Si la verdad es que he leido este hilo entero y el del oro oficial en gran medida pero pasa lo de siempre unos en contra, otros a favor... tambien sé mas o menos las posturas de los foreros que mas postean... pero al margen de todo eso... lo que me gustaria saber es si cualquiera que este a favor de invetir en metales me diga... oye mira 20 años tienes pues un par de moneditas ahora no estaria mal, por algo se empieza...
O por contrario que me dijesen mira con 2 monedas no vas a ningun lado, mete tu dinero en una cuenta ahorro y cuando tengas ingresos de los de verdad ya te lo planteas...
Ya digo que a mi en principio si que me gustaria pero como no tengo tampoco mucha idea... aunque bueno, voy metiendome en paginas, leyendo, aprendiendo...
Gracias


----------



## hinka (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> A mi esque mis ahorros solo me llegarian para pillarme 2 monedas de 1oz... krugers, filarmonica... pero no se si hacerlo o no... la semana que viene voy para madrid, seria conveniente pillarme aunque fuese una monedita en kitco?? o mejor no?? que opinais?? gracias...



Yo que en esto no soy ningun entendido te diria.
Llegado el momento, es decir, cualquier de las opciones que se dicen por estos lares, desde: no pasa nada hasta el madmax. Dos monedas no te van a sacar de ningun apuro, ni te van a hacer rico.Tienes sobre 20 años
segun dices no tienes problemas de con el sexo, por lo que supongo que tienes amiga/o con derechos. Vamos creo que el asunto esta claro...... o ¿no? porque por 2 monedas se empieza....
Bueno con esto no te digo nada y te lo digo todo.

PD: Si, soy gallego jajajajajaj


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

jajajaj pues gracias desde valencia... a mi lo que me "jode" esque veo que tengo consciencia de ciertas cosas... pero que por culpa de la edad no puedo mover ficha; el no tener un curro fijo y trabajando solo los fines de semana... Cubro gastos pero no puedo ahorrar una barbaridad...
Entiendo que mucha gente de aqui tendria ahorros sustanciosos y a lo mejor un tanto % lo tienen en oro "por lo que pueda pasar"...
Eso es lo malo para mi, que tengo consciencia de que algo, no se el que, podria pasar, y aun asi no puedo hacer mucho... Si ganase un sueldo decente y tuviese ahorrillos pues hubiera tirao para delante seguramente pero esque no se...
Al margen de todas esas teorias, el tema del oro siempre me ha atraido... y despues de leer este foro y otras paginas durante tanto tiempo e infomarte siempre quieres pasar "de ser astrónomo a astronauta"... jejeje
Gracias por los consejillos  se aceptan mas y de calquier ideologia jeje


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

ah bueno y se me ha olvidado comentarlo antes... sé que estas moneditas no me van a salvar la vida en un hipotético mad max, pero a lo mejor voy pillando experiencia, familiarizandome con este material (ya que todo el mundo hemos tocado oro perode 18k y no de 24k) y tambien pues el tenerlas a lo mejor me hace seguir mas enganchado al tema, ver cotizaciones, leer articulos... no se yo lo consideraria en todo caso como una introuccion al mundillo, ya que, como he dicho antes, me interesa bastante


----------



## Germain (22 May 2009)

Ey Lebron, si estás convencido de un posible Madmax, más vale que no compres onzas, si no monedas más pequeñas como las de 25 pesetas o de 20 Francos. A parte de que son más bonitas, harán mejor su función en un hipotético Apocalipsis.


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo que tu me lo gastaba en putas,ya que todavia te funciona y dejaria LAS
> INVERSIONES para pichasflojas como LORD ENCULATOR O TIOGILI
> Ademas es serio lo que digo....................



Votin, si te aburres, cómprate un consolador King Size, y deja de tocarnos los cojones a los demás. Y como sugerencia, a tu real consolador, lo puedes llamar "Carlitros III" .


----------



## LeBron23 (22 May 2009)

Tampoco es que piense en un hipotetico mad max... dicen por ahi que hay que estar preparado para todo... y yo como llego tarde... simplemente me quisiera iniciar en este mundillo... lo que no se es si vale la pena comprar como he dicho por ejemplo comprar krugers hoy en dia... vale la pena?? tiogilito tu que opinas?? jejeje


----------



## hugolp (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Tampoco es que piense en un hipotetico mad max... dicen por ahi que hay que estar preparado para todo... y yo como llego tarde... simplemente me quisiera iniciar en este mundillo... lo que no se es si vale la pena comprar como he dicho por ejemplo comprar krugers hoy en dia... vale la pena?? tiogilito tu que opinas?? jejeje



Has pensado en comprar una de oro y el resto en monedas de plata?


----------



## tiogilito888 (22 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Tampoco es que piense en un hipotetico mad max... dicen por ahi que hay que estar preparado para todo... y yo como llego tarde... simplemente me quisiera iniciar en este mundillo... lo que no se es si vale la pena comprar como he dicho por ejemplo comprar krugers hoy en dia... vale la pena?? tiogilito tu que opinas?? jejeje



Por supuesto que puedes comprar krugerrands con total tranquilidad, pero si quieres tener un valor más fraccionado y que se revalorizará más, lo tienes muy fácil: compra plata. Dentro de unos meses será imposible pillar American Silver Eagles a los precios actuales, no te quepa duda.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Por supuesto que puedes comprar krugerrands con total tranquilidad, pero si quieres tener un valor más fraccionado y que se revalorizará más, lo tienes muy fácil: compra plata. Dentro de unos meses será imposible pillar American Silver Eagles a los precios actuales, no te quepa duda.



¿Aún seguimos pillados con las Eagles TioG? En Alemania ya las vendían a 13,26...

Si quieres un metal más fraccionable y con más potencial compra cable de cobre...


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Aún seguimos pillados con las Eagles TioG? En Alemania ya las vendían a 13,26...
> 
> Si quieres un metal más fraccionable y con más potencial compra cable de cobre...



El cobre también me gusta, especialmente el que contienen mis krugerrands y mis paquillos..

Aunque lo reconozco, me tira más la plata.

EDITO: Quien pueda, que compre los American Silver Eagles a este precio. No se arrepentirá.


----------



## LeBron23 (23 May 2009)

Y donde me recomendáis pillarlass?? Cuantas pillariais??


----------



## tiogilito888 (23 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Y donde me recomendáis pillarlass?? Cuantas pillariais??



Sinceramente, Lebron23...me comienzan a mosquear tus comentarios. Te aseguro que yo soy la némesis de los conspiranoicos, pero me comienza a revolotear la mosca cojonera detrás de la oreja: que te presentes como un estudiante universitario sin un euro, y que después nos preguntes cuánto invertir. ¿Cuánta pasta has podido acumular en tu actualmente corta existencia?. A mí hay cosas que no me encajan.

Si me pides consejo, yo me pillaría un par de millones de piezas, y las cómpraría directamente en las mints de West Point o en la de Filadelfía...te harán un precio excelente.


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente, Lebron23...me comienzan a mosquear tus comentarios. Te aseguro que yo soy la némesis de los conspiranoicos, pero me comienza a revolotear la mosca cojonera detrás de la oreja: que te presentes como un estudiante universitario sin un euro, y que después nos preguntes cuánto invertir. ¿Cuánta pasta has podido acumular en tu actualmente corta existencia?. A mí hay cosas que no me encajan.
> 
> Si me pides consejo, yo me pillaría un par de millones de piezas, y las cómpraría directamente en las mints de West Point o en la de Filadelfía...te harán un precio excelente.



PA MOSCA COJONERA EL PUTINRERE,OLIGOFRENICO TOTAL


----------



## LeBron23 (23 May 2009)

a ver ya lo he dicho antes tengo para 2 krugers... Lo q no se es si me lo decíais del palo de pillar 5 o pillar 20 o 40 ... No os rayeis por eso de las conspiraciones que todo lo que he dicho es verdad y puedo probarlo ... Si pido consejo es porque no tengo ni idea de verdad os lo digo. Lo que menos quiero es que se desconfie de mi porque no he entrado aquí para eso... Y aún así si alguien quiere pruebas que pida lo que sea no me cuesta nada con tal de que llevemos buen rollo y me sigáis dando consejillos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (23 May 2009)

tiogilito888 dijo:


> Sinceramente, Lebron23...me comienzan a mosquear tus comentarios. Te aseguro que yo soy la némesis de los conspiranoicos, pero me comienza a revolotear la mosca cojonera detrás de la oreja: que te presentes como un estudiante universitario sin un euro, y que después nos preguntes cuánto invertir. ¿Cuánta pasta has podido acumular en tu actualmente corta existencia?. A mí hay cosas que no me encajan.
> 
> Si me pides consejo, yo me pillaría un par de millones de piezas, y las cómpraría directamente en las mints de West Point o en la de Filadelfía...te harán un precio excelente.



Ya ha dicho el guaje que tenía ahorrados 1000 euros, así que para muchos krugerrands no le dará...Pero ya estamos más que acostumbrados a los trolletes...


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ya ha dicho el guaje que tenía ahorrados 1000 euros, así que para muchos krugerrands no le dará...Pero ya estamos más que acostumbrados a los trolletes...



Sobre todo a los trolletes que dicen tener monedas de CARLITROS III y solo
conocen a CARLOS como la marca del carajillo que se meten por las mañanas


----------



## LeBron23 (23 May 2009)

bueno como querais pero os equivocais... si alguien es de valencia lo puedo demostrar... espero que no lleveis esa actitud y no seais tan desconfiados ya que las intenciones son buenas


----------



## zipote_ca (23 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Sobre todo a los trolletes que dicen tener monedas de CARLITROS III y solo
> conocen a CARLOS como la marca del carajillo que se meten por las mañanas



Si te vende a ti , muchos no le compran mas


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 May 2009)

he encontrado esto para comprobar la autenticidad de monedas,me parece un poco rudimentario ademas de valer para muy pocas monedas,pero bueno ,cuanto menos es curioso
saludos
Welcome to Fisch Instruments : Fake Gold Platinum and Silver Coin Detection


----------



## marce (23 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> a ver ya lo he dicho antes tengo para 2 krugers... Lo q no se es si me lo decíais del palo de pillar 5 o pillar 20 o 40 ... No os rayeis por eso de las conspiraciones que todo lo que he dicho es verdad y puedo probarlo ... Si pido consejo es porque no tengo ni idea de verdad os lo digo. Lo que menos quiero es que se desconfie de mi porque no he entrado aquí para eso... Y aún así si alguien quiere pruebas que pida lo que sea no me cuesta nada con tal de que llevemos buen rollo y me sigáis dando consejillos



Si te has leido los dos post tochos de oro, habrás leido que lo mejor es diversificar, ni todo oro, ni todo plata, ni todo dinero FIAT...

Por ahí recomiendan tener en metales un 20% de tu patrimonio.

Yo nunca jugaría todo a una carta, al igual que no se debe tener todo el dinero FIAT ahorrado en un mismo banco.


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Si te vende a ti , muchos no le compran mas



Tu muy listo no eres verdad???
anda y comprate un diccionario para saber que es un especulador


----------



## Ulisses (23 May 2009)

*Sobre la calidad de las monedas bullion*

Aunque imagino que esta cuestión debería ser planteada en el hilo de preguntas numismáticas o mediante un privado a los especialistas en la materia, creo que todos los que hemos comprado alguna moneda de oro nos hemos formulado las siguientes preguntas:

- Las monedas que venden los establecimientos dedicados en exclusiva a la venta de monedas bullion, como Eurogold, muestran unos precios de compra y venta para determinadas monedas históricas sin especificar su estado de conservación. 

¿Debemos pensar que se paga o se cobra lo mismo por una moneda EBC + que por una sin circular, o que es indiferente que tenga rayas o golpecitos?

Si es así, en un soberano que se cobra a 175 euros, sería indiferente su estado de conservación o que hubiese estado colgado o fijado con una soldadura. Imagino que, cuando Eurogold o una empresa cualquiera dedicada a los metales, compra a un particular, no paga en función del estado de la moneda que se le entrega, puesto que el precio de venta también es igual para todas.

- Un soberano contiene, prácticamente, la misma cantidad de oro que una alfonsina. De éstas últimas, de los años más corrientes y con pequeños defectos o taras, como un golpecito o una raya, se venden al mismo precio que un soberano: aproximadamente 175 euros.

¿Merece la pena comprar las alfonsinas aunque no sean monedas bullion y al mismo precio que los soberanos, a pesar de los defectos numismáticos que tengan?

En definitiva, mi duda es saber si los soberanos que se venden "a granel" como moneda de inversión tienen estas taras y si afecta a su valor del mismo modo que a otras piezas cuya venta no sea tan frecuente como moneda de inversión.


----------



## zipote_ca (23 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu muy listo no eres verdad???
> anda y comprate un diccionario para saber que es un especulador



Creo que mas inteligente que tu si soy , pero en "listo" te llevas tu el premio .


----------



## VOTIN (23 May 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Creo que mas inteligente que tu si soy , pero en "listo" te llevas tu el premio .



Pues CREES mal,porque no me conoces,de paso comprate tambien una BIBLIA
para creer mas , la juntas con el DICCIONARIO y te vas otra vez al cole a estudiar....y no salgas hasta que te den algun premio ,aunque sea el de
recoge pelotas del patio.


----------



## zipote_ca (24 May 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues CREES mal,porque no me conoces,de paso comprate tambien una BIBLIA
> para creer mas , la juntas con el DICCIONARIO y te vas otra vez al cole a estudiar....y no salgas hasta que te den algun premio ,aunque sea el de
> recoge pelotas del patio.




Si , es que , no llegas o ¿ no te da ?, te quedas en "listillo".

¿Te tenian de recoge pelotas del patio?
¿Por pasarete de listo?¿no?


----------



## LeBron23 (24 May 2009)

Una pregunta, habeis visto en Ciode las 3 monedas españolas "nuevas" de oro 0,999?? la del año jubilar composteano, la de don quijote y la de gaudi... alguien sabe porque no pesan como la mayoria de las "conocidas" y no llegan a la onza?? Aunque sean españolas, siempre sera mejor una filarmonica, o un maple o un kruger?? que opinais?? 
Gracias


----------



## hugolp (24 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Una pregunta, habeis visto en Ciode las 3 monedas españolas "nuevas" de oro 0,999?? la del año jubilar composteano, la de don quijote y la de gaudi... alguien sabe porque no pesan como la mayoria de las "conocidas" y no llegan a la onza?? Aunque sean españolas, siempre sera mejor una filarmonica, o un maple o un kruger?? que opinais??
> Gracias



No creo que esas monedas valgan la pena. Si tienen menos contenido de oro y valen lo mismo (o parecido) definitivamente no valen la pena.

PD: Ciode suele ser caro.


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> ¿Debemos pensar que se paga o se cobra lo mismo por una moneda EBC + que por una sin circular, o que es indiferente que tenga rayas o golpecitos?
> 
> Si es así, en un soberano que se cobra a 175 euros, sería indiferente su estado de conservación o que hubiese estado colgado o fijado con una soldadura. Imagino que, cuando Eurogold o una empresa cualquiera dedicada a los metales, compra a un particular, no paga en función del estado de la moneda que se le entrega, puesto que el precio de venta también es igual para todas.
> 
> ...



a la hora de vender si pierden valor, a mi me pasó  ,no digo que sean unos cabrones ni nada por el estilo, pero para mi opinion es que en todos los sitios se cuecen habas y estos de munters te pueden vender las monedas "circuladas" (talivan,no se si es correcto el término),pero al venderlas tu ,miran esos rayones para darte unos euros menos,y ellos no lo tuvieron en cuenta a la hora de vendertelo ..........
alfonsinas, pues son muy bonitas y con casi el mismo contenido en oro que un soberano , a mi me encantan las dos,quizas mas la alfonsina,por el tema patrio y demas.........


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Una pregunta, habeis visto en Ciode las 3 monedas españolas "nuevas" de oro 0,999?? la del año jubilar composteano, la de don quijote y la de gaudi... alguien sabe porque no pesan como la mayoria de las "conocidas" y no llegan a la onza?? Aunque sean españolas, siempre sera mejor una filarmonica, o un maple o un kruger?? que opinais??
> Gracias



pesan menos porque son onzas españolas,y esta me parece que son 28.7 gramos, de todas maneras en las descripciones de las monedas de ciode a veces joaquim se columpia en el peso y como comprobaras ahora mismo muchas tienen mal el peso, no es mala fe, creo que esa pagina la administra el y falla mas que una escopeta de feria



hugolp dijo:


> No creo que esas monedas valgan la pena. Si tienen menos contenido de oro y valen lo mismo (o parecido) definitivamente no valen la pena.
> PD: Ciode suele ser caro.



cierto, el precio lo inflará por el estuche y el acabado proof,
la de 8 escudos de don quijote sale el gramo a 27,4 euros,muy caro
el maple sale a 24,7 el gramo en ciode ,y en munters.be sale a 23,5 euros el gramo , la diferencia por onza de oro es de 38 euros, la semana pasada estaba la diferencia en 29 euros.
comprando 50 pesos mexicanos el gramo en ciode te sale a 23.25 euros el gramo y en munters.be te sale a 22.3 euros/gramo y la diferencia en la moneda es de 36 euros.
yo ciode ahora mismo no lo veo muy caro, en monedas se esta "apeando" ultimamente en precios


----------



## LeBron23 (24 May 2009)

No si caras son... pero como no las he visto en ninguna otra pagina... ni siquiera en robodirect... jejeje
Yo habia supuesto eso, que como son nuevas y muy bonitas y tal... pues por eso salian asi de carillas, lo que no se tampoco es si son, al margen del oro que lleven, una chusta en el sentido de que llegado el momento, si te toca vender, pues es mas facil que te compren un kruger o un maple o una filarmonica... que esas monedas que a lo mejor no te las compra nadie... mas aun cuando estas pagando ademas de su contenido, el acabado proof y toda la pesca...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> a la hora de vender si pierden valor, a mi me pasó  ,no digo que sean unos cabrones ni nada por el estilo, pero para mi opinion es que en todos los sitios se cuecen habas y estos de munters te pueden vender las monedas "circuladas" (talivan,no se si es correcto el término),pero al venderlas tu ,miran esos rayones para darte unos euros menos,y ellos no lo tuvieron en cuenta a la hora de vendertelo ..........



¿Estás dando a entender que en Munsters te vendieron la misma moneda rayada y luego te rebajaron el precio al irla a vendersela? No me lo creo. Simplemente no es cierto. Como de costumbre estás desinformando. Es cierto que vendan monedas bullion circuladas (como todas las tiendas). Es cierto que si está seriamente dañada te rebajen el precio, tanto al comprarla como venderla (como todas las tiendas). Es falso que lo hagan para las mismas monedas que venden como buenas (como en todas las tiendas honestas). 

Por cierto, que las monedas que venden en Finarte que tanto recomiendas muchas son una pura mierda. Han estado colgadas (típico de joyería) y algunas están bien rayadas. Si te compraste mierdamonedas en Finarte y se las quisiste colar a Munsters descubrirías que no son tan tontos (el problema recurrente que tienes es el de querer pasarte de listo).

En las monedas bullion (esto es, sin valor numismático), salvo que estén seriamente dañadas, el estado de conservación es bastante indiferente. Aunque ello no impide que quieran piratearte en el precio algún pirata...si te dejas...En todo caso, puestos a comprar, es bueno elegirlas con la mejor conservación posible por el mismo precio.


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Estás dando a entender que en Munsters te vendieron la misma moneda rayada y luego te rebajaron el precio al irla a vendersela? No me lo creo. Simplemente no es cierto. Como de costumbre estás desinformando. Es cierto que vendan monedas bullion circuladas (como todas las tiendas). Es cierto que si está seriamente dañada te rebajen el precio, tanto al comprarla como venderla (como todas las tiendas). Es falso que lo hagan para las mismas monedas que venden como buenas (como en todas las tiendas honestas).
> 
> Por cierto, que las monedas que venden en Finarte que tanto recomiendas muchas son una pura mierda. Han estado colgadas (típico de joyería) y algunas están bien rayadas. Si te compraste mierdamonedas en Finarte y se las quisiste colar a Munsters descubrirías que no son tan tontos (el problema recurrente que tienes es el de querer pasarte de listo).
> 
> En las monedas bullion (esto es, sin valor numismático), salvo que estén seriamente dañadas, el estado de conservación es bastante indiferente. Aunque ello no impide que quieran piratearte en el precio algún pirata...si te dejas...En todo caso, puestos a comprar, es bueno elegirlas con la mejor conservación posible por el mismo precio.



Supongo que las rayas superficiales provocadas por haber estado en cirulación pueden ser evaluables con los parámetros que usan, al efecto, los numismáticos: EBC- BC etc.
Pero en el supuesto de que hayan estado colgadas o, en el peor de los casos, soldadas ¿cuanto valor porcentual pueden perder? ¿incluso por debajo del spot?
Me refiero a las bullion porque, en definitiva, y es mi caso, compro oro sin tener conocimientos numismáticos de ningú tipo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Supongo que las rayas superficiales provocadas por haber estado en cirulación pueden ser evaluables con los parámetros que usan, al efecto, los numismáticos: EBC- BC etc.
> Pero en el supuesto de que hayan estado colgadas o, en el peor de los casos, soldadas ¿cuanto valor porcentual pueden perder? ¿incluso por debajo del spot?
> Me refiero a las bullion porque, en definitiva, y es mi caso, compro oro sin tener conocimientos numismáticos de ningú tipo.



un consejo que te doy es que cuanto menos rayadas,mejor, a corto plazo el que invierte en oro pierde un 20% por el valor de compra-venta.
prueba a intentar vender monedas en tiendas, tambien te digo que veras que cuando vas a comprar te tratan como a un señor y cuando vas a vender no es asi........
no es oro todo lo que reluce en esta vida


----------



## Buster (24 May 2009)

Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Tú mañana compras 10.000 euros en oro y dentro de 6 meses lo vendes y palmas un montón de pasta.

¿Qué tipo de inversión es ésa? Pues una ruinosa, claro está.


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> un consejo que te doy es que cuanto menos rayadas,mejor, a corto plazo el que invierte en oro pierde un 20% por el valor de compra-venta.
> prueba a intentar vender monedas en tiendas, tambien te digo que veras que cuando vas a comprar te tratan como a un señor y cuando vas a vender no es asi........
> no es oro todo lo que reluce en esta vida



Por ese motivo, si tuviese necesidad de vender, antes de dirigirme a una joyería o a una numismática, recurriría a los ilustres foreros con los que tengo la satisfacción de compartir estos buenos ratos.


----------



## Buster (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Por ese motivo, si tuviese necesidad de vender, antes de dirigirme a una joyería o a una numismática, recurriría a los ilustres foreros con los que tengo la satisfacción de compartir estos buenos ratos.



¿Y qué forero compraría 10.000 euros de oro?


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> ¿Y qué forero compraría 10.000 euros de oro?



Se sorprendería usted¡¡¡¡


----------



## LeBron23 (24 May 2009)

Joer aqui sois todos del club el taco!!! jajaja


----------



## segundaresidencia (24 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Tú mañana compras 10.000 euros en oro y dentro de 6 meses lo vendes y palmas un montón de pasta.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de inversión es ésa? Pues una ruinosa, claro está.



efectivamente creo que tienes razon,como inversion puede ser ruinosa,por eso yo lo llamaria "seguro de poder adquisitivo" , el oro siempre tiene un valor ,y el papel moneda tiene valor porque unos señores y gobiernos se han puesto de acuerdo para que ese papel tenga valor,no asi con el oro, por mucho que digan los gobiernos que el oro no vale nada, eso NUNCA lo podran llevar a cabo,fijate ahora como tratan de manipular el precio del oro a la baja y les estaa costando sudores ,no creo que lo consigan durante mucho tiempo.

yo lo que pretendo decir es que el que se compre un krugerrand, que no se crea que va a poder comprarse un edificio en la gran via o una finca de 50 hectareas de regadio, no, lo que tendra sera un valor asegurado por muchos vaivenes que tenga la economia , que si pretende que sea una inversion,por mucho que suba,la diferencia de precio de compra y de venta hara que tarde en ganar dinero con esa "inversion".
yo con lo que tengo en oro ,tengo completo mi portfolio,no asi con la plata


----------



## chaidez (24 May 2009)

el oro estae n maximos historicos , como pegue un bajon vais a tardar 20 años en recuperar el valor REAL de lo invertido


----------



## A la Mierda Pasaoreros (24 May 2009)

chaidez dijo:


> el oro estae n maximos historicos , como pegue un bajon vais a tardar 20 años en recuperar el valor REAL de lo invertido



Eso lo ve cualquiera, pero los habituales erre que erre. La mitad de los post son para engañar a los incautos que piquen y la otra mitad son para autoengañarse.


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2009)

Ay, Trax, Trax...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Supongo que las rayas superficiales provocadas por haber estado en cirulación pueden ser evaluables con los parámetros que usan, al efecto, los numismáticos: EBC- BC etc.
> Pero en el supuesto de que hayan estado colgadas o, en el peor de los casos, soldadas ¿cuanto valor porcentual pueden perder? ¿incluso por debajo del spot?
> Me refiero a las bullion porque, en definitiva, y es mi caso, compro oro sin tener conocimientos numismáticos de ningú tipo.



Vender al spot es un mito. Todo el mundo te lo va a comprar por debajo del spot, menos si hay carencia de monedas de un cierto tipo. Lo que he visto hace poco son los krugers en Bélgica que los compraban por encima del spot y los 50 pesos en Francia. En España no creo que haya nadie que compre ni al spot. Si han estado colgadas menos dependiendo de como esté el mercado. Las monedas que han estado colgadas son fáciles de reconocer. Aparte de marcas en el canto tienen "viruela" (para verlo correctamente observad el reflejo característico de la luz sobre la superficie).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

chaidez dijo:


> el oro estae n maximos historicos , como pegue un bajon vais a tardar 20 años en recuperar el valor REAL de lo invertido



Gracias por avisar. No se nos había ocurrido.

Eso de "máximos históricos" ¿No llegaron a ello tambien el DJ y el IBEX35 el año pasado? Me parece que también pegaron un bajón ¿verdad? Joder, ya podía usted haber avisado antes...

Diganos...que recomienda usted ¿Comprar en mínimos históricos? ¿Take the falling knife?


----------



## Ulisses (24 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Vender al spot es un mito. Todo el mundo te lo va a comprar por debajo del spot, menos si hay carencia de monedas de un cierto tipo. Lo que he visto hace poco son los krugers en Bélgica que los compraban por encima del spot y los 50 pesos en Francia. En España no creo que haya nadie que compre ni al spot. Si han estado colgadas menos dependiendo de como esté el mercado. Las monedas que han estado colgadas son fáciles de reconocer. Aparte de marcas en el canto tienen "viruela" (para verlo correctamente observad el reflejo característico de la luz sobre la superficie).




En realiad me refería si valía la pena comprar una moneda que haya estado colgada al precio del spot o incluso más barata.

¿viruela? ¿se pica la moneda? Sr, Monster: Abunde un poco sobre ese asunto y los reflejos de la luz, se agradece....


No sé si se apreciará en la foto, pero imagino que te refieres a esto:


----------



## Buster (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Se sorprendería usted¡¡¡¡



Me sorprendería que alguien quisiese comprar ni tan si quiera 1000.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> En realiad me refería si valía la pena comprar una moneda que haya estado colgada al precio del spot o incluso más barata.




Pues como en todo, dependerá del precio, del momento y del tipo de moneda y de su estado. 



> ¿viruela? ¿se pica la moneda? Sr, Monster: Abunde un poco sobre ese asunto y los reflejos de la luz, se agradece....
> 
> 
> No sé si se apreciará en la foto, pero imagino que te refieres a esto:



Exacto. Ese aspecto es debido a los golpecitos de haber estado en una joya. No se estropea más si se guarda correctamente.


----------



## LeBron23 (24 May 2009)

Exacto. Ese aspecto es debido a los golpecitos de haber estado en una joya. No se estropea más si se guarda correctamente.[/QUOTE]


Hay gente que lleva monedas de oro colgadas en collares?? que hortera no??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Me sorprendería que alguien quisiese comprar ni tan si quiera 1000.



¿Vendes?


----------



## LeBron23 (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Vendes?



jajaja por lo que hablas y tal... no tienes ya de sobra??


----------



## Buster (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Vendes?



Para vender habría que tener, y la verdad, no tengo mas que el anillo de boda.

En herencia no me tocó nada de oro así que para tener tendría que comprar primero. Y teniendo en cuenta el ruinoso negocio que supone la compra de oro, pues imagine usted...


----------



## hugolp (25 May 2009)

chaidez dijo:


> el oro estae n maximos historicos , como pegue un bajon vais a tardar 20 años en recuperar el valor REAL de lo invertido





A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> Eso lo ve cualquiera, pero los habituales erre que erre. La mitad de los post son para engañar a los incautos que piquen y la otra mitad son para autoengañarse.



El oro, ajustado a dólares de los 80, está en unos $240. Ajustado el máximo del oro a dólares actuales estaría entre 2000 y 2500 dólares. Decir que el oro está en máximos históricos es una tontería.


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 May 2009)

*La onza de oro puede deslumbrar y alcanzar este año los 1.100 dólares*

subira, esta claro ,pero tambien podria ponerse el euro a 1,8 dolares.............

El horizonte de la economía parece algo más despejado, pero mientras persisten las nubes, el refugio por excelencia, el oro, sigue teniendo mucho éxito entre los inversores. Tanto, que el futuro de este metal precioso, según muchos expertos, puede seguir siendo muy brillante aunque las cosas mejoren.


Un "avance progresivo" de los precios del oro sugiere que superará los máximos previos en los próximos meses, y que los futuros alcanzarán los 1.100 dólares la onza, según Andrew Chaveriat, estratega de BNP Paribas.

En abril, los futuros sobre el oro atravesaron el nivel de resistencia de una tendencia bajista iniciada en febrero, cuando el último avance a largo plazo toco máximos, afirma Chaveriat. Pero, según este experto, aunque el ritmo de esta subida es inferior al anterior, podría ser más sostenible.

El precio de los futuros de este metal precioso se ha revalorizado un 6,8% desde el 17 de abril para alcanzar los 927 dólares la onza el 20 de mayo, frente al ascenso del 20% que experimentó durante unas cuatro semanas desde mediados de octubre hasta mediados de noviembre.

Los precios de contado del oro, por su parte, siguen un modelo similar, comenta Chaveriat. Aunque en la tendencia alcista del precio de contado quizá "no haya las alzas explosivas de hasta 150 dólares en dos semanas'' que se vieron en el último tirón, el precio podría llegar a alcanzar los 1.095 dólares por onza si no cierra por debajo del "soporte clave'', que está en los 880 dólares, explica este analista de BNP. La subida del precio de contado el mes pasado "sugirió que la caída de febrero a abril, que deshizo casi la mitad del avance de entre octubre y febrero, ya concluyó".





Alentado por el potente ímpetu semanal "la actual subida de abril tiene margen para alcanzar los 1.000 o incluso 1.100 dólares en los próximo meses", augura Chaveriat sobre la perspectiva para el oro. Hasta la fecha, el máximo histórico de la onza al contado data de marzo de 2008, cuando escaló hasta los 1.032,7 dólares. Este año llegó hasta los 1.006 dólares a finales de febrero. 

Fondos con lustre 
Estas previsiones, así como las subidas de las últimas semanas, están dando aire a los fondos que invierten en compañías productoras de oro, unos productos que aún arrastran las fuertes caídas sufridas en 2008. De media, a doce meses estos fondos se dejan casi un 25%. Pero las buenas perspectivas del metal precioso para 2009 les han dado alas en los últimos meses.

La categoría se apunta una subida media del 28,5% desde el 1 de enero y todos los productos que la componen están en positivo en el año, con los de la gestora IP Concept a la cabeza. Algunos, como el Stabilitas Pacific Gold + Metals, avanzan más de un 60% en el ejercicio.


La onza de oro puede deslumbrar y alcanzar este año los 1.100 dólares - 1273106 - 25/05/09 - elEconomista.es - elEconomista.es


----------



## Deudor (25 May 2009)

De desplomarse definitivamente el dolar (mira que está aguantando...) es de suponer que el oro pase a ser una mejor inversión para los americanos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> De desplomarse definitivamente el dolar (mira que está aguantando...) es de suponer que el oro pase a ser una mejor inversión para los americanos.



Exactamente...Y la demanda hará que suba en euros también evidentemente....Ya lo hemos dicho mil veces pero hay gente que aún no lo entiende.


----------



## VOTIN (25 May 2009)

Deudor dijo:


> De desplomarse definitivamente el dolar (mira que está aguantando...) es de suponer que el oro pase a ser una mejor inversión para los americanos.



De desplomarse el DOLAR,luego vendra el EURO y luego en ESPAÑA volveremos
a atarnos con guita los pantalones y cambiaremos una onza de oro por una barra de pan


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2009)

el oro es un caso raro, está aguantando el desplome de las materias primas
el motivo es por su valor monetario

entonces lo que debe estar pasando no es que suba el oro
sino que se devalúa el $ respecto al oro y en menor medida el € respecto al oro

los papelitos en general están perdiendo valor sin darnos cuenta


----------



## segundaresidencia (25 May 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> el oro es un caso raro, está aguantando el desplome de las materias primas



nose que decirte sobre el desplome de materias primas, mira el petroleo, o los cereales, y espera a la proxima campaña de cereales en argentina que lo vas a flipar, por la bajada de precios de carne de vacuno, en Argentina han reducido muchisimo su ganado vacuno , hace ahora un año justo , y esto traera una escasez de vacuno que va a repercutir en los precios(dentro de 12-16 meses cuando le toque sacrificio),pero vamos no pretendo llevarte la contraria , tus comentarios son siempre de lo mas acertados.
un saludo


----------



## LeBron23 (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Exactamente...Y la demanda hará que suba en euros también evidentemente....Ya lo hemos dicho mil veces pero hay gente que aún no lo entiende.



Entonces segun lo que opinais, si hoy en dia compras oro, pese a lo caro que está, seguirá siendo una buena inversión o al menos una buena compra porque va a subir bastante más??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 May 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Entonces segun lo que opinais, si hoy en dia compras oro, pese a lo caro que está, seguirá siendo una buena inversión o al menos una buena compra porque va a subir bastante más??



Amigo, aquí nadie tiene una bola de cristal para saber si va a subir o a bajar. Lo que está claro es que si te quieres cubrir de la crisis monetaria que muchos estamos convencidos que va a suceder, entonces el oro te protejerá tu capital porque se revalorizará bestialmente. Entonces hasta es posible que hagas negocio. Si sobrevives a la crisis sin pérdidas tu capital relativo al de los demás habrá aumentado considerablemente.

Pero también es posible que consigan mantener el chiringuito unos cuantos años más y el oro se desplome...Aunque no lo creo nadie puede descartarlo.


----------



## LeBron23 (25 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Amigo, aquí nadie tiene una bola de cristal para saber si va a subir o a bajar. Lo que está claro es que si te quieres cubrir de la crisis monetaria que muchos estamos convencidos que va a suceder, entonces el oro te protejerá tu capital porque se revalorizará bestialmente. Entonces hasta es posible que hagas negocio. Si sobrevives a la crisis sin pérdidas tu capital relativo al de los demás habrá aumentado considerablemente.
> 
> Pero también es posible que consigan mantener el chiringuito unos cuantos años más y el oro se desplome...Aunque no lo creo nadie puede descartarlo.



Cuando dices "mantener el chiringuito" te refieres a que bancos y gobiernos sigan manteniendo el sistema monetario actual??

Aunque puedan mantenerlo un tiempo, parece una muerte anunciada... yo creo que acabará petando...


----------



## MIDAS (26 May 2009)

Donde puedo comprar lingotes anonimamente en Barcelona? Creo recordar que habia un chiringuito llevado por un holandes, Joaquin Van der Saar o algo asi,,, pero no encuentro el post donde salio eso. 

Y cuanto cobran de premium por un linogte pequeño, pongamos de 50 o 100 gramos? 

Alguien ha detectado recientemente peores condiciones en eurogold? te ponen que el linogte de 50 gramos a un precio en la web y luego cuando mandas un mail haciendo el pedido, te lo suben un 3% mas.. y eso que soy cliente continuo... me tienen frito

entonces la pregunta es ( porque no espero que estos que venden en Barcelona lo hagan a mejor precio dado el nivel de chorizeo existente en España) ...

donde puedo comprar lingotes pequeños de 50/100 g a precios razonables? ( premiums menores de 2/3 %)

gracias


----------



## MIDAS (26 May 2009)

A la Mierda Pasaoreros dijo:


> Eso lo ve cualquiera, pero los habituales erre que erre. La mitad de los post son para engañar a los incautos que piquen y la otra mitad son para autoengañarse.



Pobrete imbecil....

no solo pàrece que te han enculado bien con 4 o 5 pisos en Alcorcon, 

si no que ahora vas a hacer aun mas el ridiculo con esto del oro

no hay como NO TENER NI IDEA DE ECONOMIA


k t den

no me das ninguna pena


----------



## MIDAS (26 May 2009)

Adelante Iran!

Iran sends warships to Gulf of Aden - navy | World | Reuters


----------



## Mambis (26 May 2009)

Buster dijo:


> Estoy completamente de acuerdo. Tú mañana compras 10.000 euros en oro y dentro de 6 meses lo vendes y palmas un montón de pasta.
> 
> ¿Qué tipo de inversión es ésa? Pues una ruinosa, claro está.




Y dale con la inversión, el oro no es inversión, es un valor refugio, un garantía de mantener un patrimonio en caso de caos financiero. Si buscas inversión vete a especular en la bolsa o juega a las apuestas. el dinero fiat tiene los dias contados, entonces saldrán a relucir los metales preciosos para decir vaya estafa eso de los papelitos.
ojalá baje el precio del oro a la mitad para comprar más. 
Uno de los momentos en que mas demanda hubo de oro fue el otoño pasado, una pasada, no sólo de particulares sino de estados y empresas......la peña sabe la que se prepara en unos meses. Saludos


----------



## ruben.600rr (26 May 2009)

Hola sabios foreros.

Tremendo hilo, que acabo de terminar de leer aunque admito que he duplicado el número de miembros en mi ya extensa lista de ignorados.

Muchas gracias por todos los enlaces y la gran cantidad de información buena que hay en el hilo, a los trolles y los pesados les pediría que usasen otro hilo para las chorradas y a los administradores que hiciesen un poco más de caso a este subforo.

¿Recomendáis algún otro hilo?

El otro día como comenté me acerqué por la Rue Vivienne a dar una vuelta y acabé con un Napoleoncillo en el bolsillo.

- No tienen tantas ganas de dar factura, pero imagino que te la hacen si les presionas.
- Ponen los precios que les da la gana.
- Compran un 8% por debajo del precio de venta (dicen que es para el estado) más 1€ o 2€ por moneda de comisión o un 2% en caso de lingotes.
- Puedes comprar anónimamente 3.000€ pero no ponen problemas en salir y comprar otros 3.000€ casi inmediatamente después. Para lingotes caros no sé como lo harán pero me da la impresión de que si te ven con buena pinta pasan de todo y te lo venden directamente.

Los mejores precios que ví el viernes en la calle eran:

Napoleon 5.801g - 0.1867 Ounces (132€ coin / 707€ per Ounce / 22731.11€ per kilo).
Sovereign 7.322g - 0.2354 Ounces (165€ coin / 701€ per Ounce / 22535.57€ per kilo).
50 Pesos 37.5g - 1.2056 Ounces (820€ coin / 680.13€ per Ounce / 21966.66€ per kilo).

Hoy veo el spot a 678.27€. (Gold and Silver Prices and Charts in Euro - Live Market Prices).
Y veo la cotización por monedas (Buy and sell Gold Coins - France):

- Napoleon: 137.07€. Más caro de lo que pagué yo.
- Sovereign: 154.76€. Más del 3% bajo spot. :
- 50 Pesos: 809.00€. Bajo spot, pero dudo que me haga esos precios en la calle, me pasaré mañana.

Ahora mis preguntas:

¿De donde sacan los precios estos tios de 24hgold.com?
Comprando en las tiendas de Vivienne ¿Debo preocuparme mucho por la autenticidad de las monedas?
Tengo claro que no quiero lingotes. Entre Napoleones, 50Pesos y Soberanos ¿Qué haríais? ¿Al mejor spot y punto?

Si alguien tiene alguna duda sobre comprar en Vivienne puedo echarle un cable a cambio de un café. 

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Hola sabios foreros.
> 
> Tremendo hilo, que acabo de terminar de leer aunque admito que he duplicado el número de miembros en mi ya extensa lista de ignorados.
> 
> ...



Confirmo lo escrito por ruben.600rr. Las monedas que venden en las tiendas de la Rue Vivienne son fiables (evidentemente). Los precios que dan en 24hgold.com son los del CPR. Que se fija una vez al día, a las 13:00. Si el CPR está bajo te van a meter comisión. Los precios CPR de hoy no son los que das (veo napoleon 133, soberano 162 y 50 pesos 828,50). 

Si quieres el mejor precio por el metal píllate monedas de 50 pesos.

Conviene conocer a los vendedores y evitar a los piratas (que se encuentran en general subiendo a mano izquierda...)


----------



## ruben.600rr (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Confirmo lo escrito por ruben.600rr. Las monedas que venden en las tiendas de la Rue Vivienne son fiables (evidentemente). Los precios que dan en 24hgold.com son los del CPR. Que se fija una vez al día, a las 13:00. Si el CPR está bajo te van a meter comisión. Los precios CPR de hoy no son los que das (veo napoleon 133, soberano 162 y 50 pesos 828,50).
> 
> Si quieres el mejor precio por el metal píllate monedas de 50 pesos.
> 
> Conviene conocer a los vendedores y evitar a los piratas (que se encuentran en general subiendo a mano izquierda...)



¿Donde ves tu el CPR?

Desde luego en 24hgold.com los precios son los que he puesto, entra y mira:
Buy and sell Gold Coins - France

Napoleon. 5.81 / 0.19 € 127.09 eBay 230 eBay 488 *€ 137.45* +8.2% 736.45 / oz 

50 Pesos 37.49 / 1.21 € 820.83 eBay 4 eBay 128 *€ 809.00* -1.4% 671.11 / oz 

Sovereign. 7.32 / 0.24 € 160.19 eBay 29 eBay 980 *€ 156.47* -2.3% 665.11 / oz

¿Y a qué te refieres con "los piratas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Donde ves tu el CPR?
> 
> Desde luego en 24hgold.com los precios son los que he puesto, entra y mira:
> Buy and sell Gold Coins - France
> ...



Esos son precios medios de ventas en Ebay.

El CPR lo tienes aquí (abajo):

Cours de l'Or in Euro, Cours de l'Argent in Euro, Cours des Pièces d'Or, Cours des Pièces d'Argent, Graphique de l'Or, Graphique de l'Argent

Sobre "piratas"...tienes algun vendedor en Rue Vivienne que no es fiable. Eviten la acera izquierda subiendo.


----------



## ruben.600rr (26 May 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Esos son precios medios de ventas en Ebay.
> 
> El CPR lo tienes aquí (abajo):
> 
> ...



Gracias por el enlace.

Piratas...
¿Subiendo desde la Bolsa hacia el Boulevard Montmartre en la acera de la derecha? ahí hay unas 6 tiendas diferentes, en total en Vivienne bajando hasta la bolsa debe haber 15. ¿Puedes ser más específico?

Los precios de hoy eran:

20F Suizos - 130€
20F Franceses - 131€
50 Pesos - 810€

Creo que con los 50 Pesos voy a poder hacer buen negocio por aqui, además me puedo pasar todos los días y el día que esté más bajo comprar.

S2.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace.
> 
> Piratas...
> ¿Subiendo desde la Bolsa hacia el Boulevard Montmartre en la acera de la derecha? ahí hay unas 6 tiendas diferentes, en total en Vivienne bajando hasta la bolsa debe haber 15. ¿Puedes ser más específico?
> ...



Subiendo desde la Bolsa hacia el Boulevard Montmartre (sólo hay una pendiente...) a mano izquierda ninguno vale la pena.


----------



## quaver (26 May 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace.
> 
> Piratas...
> ¿Subiendo desde la Bolsa hacia el Boulevard Montmartre en la acera de la derecha? ahí hay unas 6 tiendas diferentes, en total en Vivienne bajando hasta la bolsa debe haber 15. ¿Puedes ser más específico?
> ...



Ayer por la mañana estuve paseándome un poco por las tiendas... la verdad es que no vi pendiente en la calle  Y también hay un par de tiendas en las calles adyacentes.
La cotización del napoleon era desde 133€ hasta 140€, aunque no pregunté a cuánto los vendían. El krugerrand cotizaba a 748-750€ y los 50 pesos sobre 805,25€ y los vendían por 820€ y 830€ (según la tienda).
No ví mucha moneda bullion (un par de filarmónicas a 720€, un maple a 880€, algún eagle, pero poco más. Pregunté por plata... no había ni un solo lingote de 1kg (y no digamos ya en moneda), y el único que tenía onzas (kookaburra) eran por 25€ la unidad.

Saludos.


----------



## ruben.600rr (27 May 2009)

quaver dijo:


> Ayer por la mañana estuve paseándome un poco por las tiendas... la verdad es que no vi pendiente en la calle  Y también hay un par de tiendas en las calles adyacentes.
> La cotización del napoleon era desde 133€ hasta 140€, aunque no pregunté a cuánto los vendían. El krugerrand cotizaba a 748-750€ y los 50 pesos sobre 805,25€ y los vendían por 820€ y 830€ (según la tienda).
> No ví mucha moneda bullion (un par de filarmónicas a 720€, un maple a 880€, algún eagle, pero poco más. Pregunté por plata... no había ni un solo lingote de 1kg (y no digamos ya en moneda), y el único que tenía onzas (kookaburra) eran por 25€ la unidad.
> 
> Saludos.



Pues nada, un día de estos cuando los chavales salgan a la happy hour quedamos todos a comprar Napoleones.


----------



## LeBron23 (28 May 2009)

Buenas gente!! No se si ya habrá salido esta pagina en algun hilo pero era para que me dijerais que os parece.
Mas que por el precio, por la cantidad de monedas que hay... mchas de ellas ni las habia visto... en la mayoria de las paginas solo salen las tipicas famosas (50 pesos mexicanos, american buffalo, liberty, kruger, filarmonica, nugget, maple...)

Tax Free Gold Coins & Bars


----------



## LeBron23 (31 May 2009)

Como es posible que Ciode se este haciendo mas caro cada dia que orodirect??


----------



## kosfer (31 May 2009)

*Leete esto*

Esta joyeria debe estar por lo visto en Valencia capital por lo q te puede interesar...

Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Para comprar oro de inversión ponga atención


----------



## LeBron23 (31 May 2009)

kosfer dijo:


> Esta joyeria debe estar por lo visto en Valencia capital por lo q te puede interesar...
> 
> Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma: Para comprar oro de inversión ponga atención




Yo no se lo que opinaran los demas pero eso de "acuñaciones artesanas" no es lo mismo que PAMP, SEMPSA o ARGOR-HERAEUS... no??

O a la hora de venderlo daria igual??


----------



## LeBron23 (15 Jun 2009)

Hola buenas queria comentar que por fin he hecho mi 1a inversion en oro... 4 ducados de 1915 y me ha costado 295€. Pensais que es una buena adquisicion?? Muchas gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (15 Jun 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas queria comentar que por fin he hecho mi 1a inversion en oro... 4 ducados de 1915 y me ha costado 295€. Pensais que es una buena adquisicion?? Muchas gracias








creo que es algo menos de 14 gramos con ley 986 ¿es asi? es lo que he visto en san google 
si son 13 gramos habras comprado a 22.7 el gramo de oro acuñado.mi modesta opion me dice que es una buena compra, pero vamos puede venir alguien que sepa de numismatica (tiogilito888)y diga lo contrario, entonces le tendrias que hacer caso a el y no a mi  

perdona por las horas , pero me tengo que ir hoy pronto de casa y estoy haciendo algo de tiempo


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jun 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas queria comentar que por fin he hecho mi 1a inversion en oro... 4 ducados de 1915 y me ha costado 295€. Pensais que es una buena adquisicion?? Muchas gracias



Si, es una gran inversión. Una moneda algo apartosa por lo grande de su diámetro pero muy bonita. Es un buen precio. Felicidades.


----------



## ruben.600rr (15 Jun 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Hola buenas queria comentar que por fin he hecho mi 1a inversion en oro... 4 ducados de 1915 y me ha costado 295€. Pensais que es una buena adquisicion?? Muchas gracias



No serás tu este?

http://***.ebay.es/4-ducados-Franci...66:2|39:1|72:1315|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

Va a ser que si, terminó la puja unas horas antes de tu post.

14-jun-09 22:30:00

Que miedito da Internet.







Composition: .986 Gold
Gold Content: 0.4430 oz
Edge: Reeded
Weight: 13.9636 grams
Size: 40.0 mm

A 295€ has comprado la Onza Troy a 666.433223€.

Enhorabuena.

¿Pagas gastos de envío?

Enhorabuena.


----------



## LeBron23 (15 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> No serás tu este?
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/4-ducados-Franci...66:2|39:1|72:1315|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...



jejeje es de cerca de mi casa y era o quedar y 0 de envio o 10 euretes


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2009)

Buenas, hace unos meses que os sigo y gracias a vosotros no solo he aprendido mucho sino que me he atrevido a hacer las primeras compras por e-bay.

He comprado varios Kruger a precios estandar, pero ayer me llegó una carta de aduanas: me han pillado uno, asi que tengo que enviarles copia de factura y pagar aranceles...

¿alguien tiene idea de cuanto me van a cobrar de aranceles por un Kruger de USA?

estoy preocupado, una cosa es pagar un premium alto, otra que con los aranceles se dispare tanto que no me salga a cuenta recogerlo y tenga que devolverlo....

gracias!

(Por cierto Lebron, felicidades por la compra, yo tambien soy novato)


----------



## LeBron23 (17 Jun 2009)

No se si se habra comentad ya o que, pero si tiras a comprar a un particular una moneda y esta con marcas de haber estado engarzada o con un agujerito porque ha ido en una cadena... a la hora de la numismatica esta claro que pierde valor, pero a la hora de tenerlo como oro de inversion, si mantiene el peso, es lo mismo?? o pierde valor?? mucho?? jejeje 
Gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Jun 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> No se si se habra comentad ya o que, pero si tiras a comprar a un particular una moneda y esta con marcas de haber estado engarzada o con un agujerito porque ha ido en una cadena... a la hora de la numismatica esta claro que pierde valor, pero a la hora de tenerlo como oro de inversion, si mantiene el peso, es lo mismo?? o pierde valor?? mucho?? jejeje
> Gracias



en una moneda de 8 escudos el precio de haber estado colgada la diferencia es de unos 200 leuros, yo nunca he comprado monedas de esas,hombre si me encontrase alguien que me las vendiese a 10 euros el gramo  pues a lo mejor


----------



## ruben.600rr (17 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en una moneda de 8 escudos el precio de haber estado colgada la diferencia es de unos 200 leuros, yo nunca he comprado monedas de esas,hombre si me encontrase alguien que me las vendiese a 10 euros el gramo  pues a lo mejor



:

¿200€ menos la moneda? ¿En una moneda de 300€? ¿La Onza?

¿¿¿???


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> :
> 
> ¿200€ menos la moneda? ¿En una moneda de 300€? ¿La Onza?
> 
> ¿¿¿???



la moneda de 8 escudos, varia muchisimo el precio dependiendo de ceca, estado,etc,etc, la de 8 escudos es una onza española 27 gramos de peso, a partir de 700 leuros las ves por ahi ahora mismo, de ahi hasta el infinito , digo que 200 euros, porque he visto del mismo año y ceca pero con la diferencia de haber estado colgada son mas o menos 200 euros
mira una foto de una de 8 escudos, son preciosas










esta me salio baratilla, el busto de carlos IV esta muy desgastado
un saludo y perdon por el tamaño de las fotos


----------



## decoton (17 Jun 2009)

Hola. estoy dando los primeros pasos en esto y
Quisiera que OBI o quien conozca el tema me responda:

He leido que mi caso, te paso a ti(me permito tutearte, si no te importa). Me explico :
Compre una moneda bullion en EEUU ( un panda ) y me ha llegado por correos ( con sorpresa ) me quieren emplumar el iva , los de la agencia tributaria.Hasta aqui, me parece que sigo tus pasos, pago y reclamo la devolucion? Como esta tu caso.¿Has hecho el recurso? ¿Te han contestado? Te agradeceria me contestases, pues me seria de mucha ayuda.
Saludos .Gracias. 

posdata: En gran bretaña, tambien te pueden emplumar el iva o intentarlo.
Saludos


----------



## Ulisses (17 Jun 2009)

esta me salio baratilla, el busto de carlos IV esta muy desgastado
un saludo y perdon por el tamaño de las fotos[/QUOTE]

¡¡¡¡¡¡Confiesa cobarde¡¡¡¡¡¡ Esa se la has comprado a monsterspeculator.

Felicidades, socio. Gastada o no, es preciosa.


----------



## Ulisses (17 Jun 2009)

decoton dijo:


> posdata: En gran bretaña, tambien te pueden emplumar el iva o intentarlo.
> Saludos



Sí que parece extraño que puedan hacer eso... Pero si nos han subido el tabaco y la gasofa después de las elecciones, son capaces de querer recaudar el IVA dentro de la Unión Europea aunque, como digo, me parece raro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Jun 2009)

decoton dijo:


> Compre una moneda bullion en EEUU ( un panda ) y me ha llegado por correos ( con sorpresa ) me quieren emplumar el iva , los de la agencia tributaria.Hasta aqui, me parece que sigo tus pasos, pago y reclamo la devolucion? Como esta tu caso.¿Has hecho el recurso? ¿Te han contestado?



Pues estoy igual que tu, esperando que alguien me eche luz sobre el tema. Al importar una moneda de oro de USA ¿hay que pagar el IVA? ¿no estaba exento el oro de inversion?

¿Por lo que dices me van a añadir un premium de +16%, no? ::


----------



## segundaresidencia (17 Jun 2009)

[/QUOTE]
¡¡¡¡¡¡Confiesa cobarde¡¡¡¡¡¡ Esa se la has comprado a monsterspeculator.
.[/QUOTE]
jo jo jo ni de coña se la compraba a ese, yo compro en numismaticas de madrid muy bien de precio, mira el enlace de mi firma y veras porque compro en tiendas y no a cualquiera


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> > ¡¡¡¡¡¡Confiesa cobarde¡¡¡¡¡¡ Esa se la has comprado a monsterspeculator.
> > .
> 
> 
> ...



¿Ya te has olvidado de nuevo de tomarte tu medicación? ¿Te falta cariño?

Como ya sabes, estimado secondhome, los mejores foreros pueden dar fe: mis monedas son perfectas y además al mejor precio. Jode ¿verdad?

Vaya mierda de 8 escudos que te vendieron. Está llena de hojitas y golpes. ¡ Tú si que sabes campeón !

¿Sigues mu pillao?

Y cuidado con comprar a los multinicks desconocidos del foro...Monster tiene las mejores referencias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (17 Jun 2009)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues estoy igual que tu, esperando que alguien me eche luz sobre el tema. Al importar una moneda de oro de USA ¿hay que pagar el IVA? ¿no estaba exento el oro de inversion?
> 
> ¿Por lo que dices me van a añadir un premium de +16%, no? ::



Al ser moneda de oro de inversión no deberías pagar IVA. Posteé hace tiempo la orden en el boletin de la UE donde venían las monedas de oro de inversión.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Ya te has olvidado de nuevo de tomarte tu medicación? ¿Te falta cariño?
> Como ya sabes, estimado secondhome, los mejores foreros pueden dar fe: mis monedas son perfectas y además al mejor precio. Jode ¿verdad?
> Vaya mierda de 8 escudos que te vendieron. Está llena de hojitas y golpes. ¡ Tú si que sabes campeón !
> ¿Sigues mu pillao?
> Y cuidado con comprar a los multinicks desconocidos del foro...Monster tiene las mejores referencias.



no pasa nada, tampoco me enfado porque haya alguien que con casi 60 tacos y sin vivienda en propiedad intentando vender monedas(no me refiero a ti ) , yo lo considero una especie de limosna, me daria miedo subirme en el coche con alguien que dice que fuma en pipa.
hicistes el master clavicular a distancia???, es que le sigue al de la union latina jojojo 
a tus años deberias pensar en que la reencarnacion existe ,por lo menos para consolarte

yo compro en tiendas las monedas de oro,mas que nada porque hay muuuuchas falsas que son del oro que cagó el moro

por cierto menudos precios mas buenos tiene eryosoy en monedas de plata ,y ademas presenta factura,si señor¡¡¡¡ espero que las venda todas pronto, por si alguien quiere info,aqui esta el link
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones-alternativas/84606-hilo-para-la-compra-y-venta-de-oro-y-plata-entre-foreros-32.html#post1760887


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Jun 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Al ser moneda de oro de inversión no deberías pagar IVA. Posteé hace tiempo la orden en el boletin de la UE donde venían las monedas de oro de inversión.



Creo que lo he encontrado, gracias, es esto verdad:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...a/77660-hilo-oficial-oro-237.html#post1613381

O sea que puedo seguir sus instrucciones (enviarles la factura por FAX a aduanas y me enviaran la moneda por contrarembolso por el coste de los aranceles) sin miedo a que me saquen un ojo, ... buf... enviaré la factura y cruzaré los dedos para que no me haga falta recurrir y meterme en papeleos... :


----------



## decoton (18 Jun 2009)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Pues estoy igual que tu, esperando que alguien me eche luz sobre el tema. Al importar una moneda de oro de USA ¿hay que pagar el IVA? ¿no estaba exento el oro de inversion?
> 
> ¿Por lo que dices me van a añadir un premium de +16%, no? ::



lista actualizada de monedas exentas en CEE :

2008/C 306/04
Impuesto sobre el valor añadido (IVA) (Oro de inversión exento) — Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos en el artículo 344, apartado 1, punto 2, de la Directiva 2006/112/CE del Consejo (Régimen especial aplicable al oro de inversión) — Válida para el año 2009

http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2008:306:0006:0019:ES:PDF

Saludos.


----------



## LeBron23 (18 Jun 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> en una moneda de 8 escudos el precio de haber estado colgada la diferencia es de unos 200 leuros, yo nunca he comprado monedas de esas,hombre si me encontrase alguien que me las vendiese a 10 euros el gramo  pues a lo mejor



Yo en concreto me referia a una de 4 ducados... pero bueno es lo mismo...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jun 2009)

decoton dijo:


> lista actualizada de monedas exentas en CEE :
> ...
> http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=OJ:C:2008:306:0006:0019:ES:PDF



Gracias por el PDF, lo tendré a mano por si al final me cobran y tengo que "recurrir" o como se llame!


----------



## ruben.600rr (20 Jun 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Yo en concreto me referia a una de 4 ducados... pero bueno es lo mismo...



¿Te refieres a tu moneda? Vaya...

Si es así no te salió barata, lo siento.


----------



## Mi_Padre_no_es_BORRACHUZO (20 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a tu moneda? Vaya...
> 
> Si es así no te salió barata, lo siento.



Su moneda, que tu mismo localizaste en ebay, no tiene ni agujeros ni marcas de haber estado engarzada. 

La marca, de la que ya avisaba el vendedor (y que mostraba en las fotos), no parece tan exagerada como para hacerla pasar de una fantástica compra a una mala compra.


----------



## riven (22 Jun 2009)

decoton dijo:


> lista actualizada de monedas exentas en CEE :
> 
> 2008/C 306/04
> Impuesto sobre el valor añadido (IVA) (Oro de inversión exento) — Lista de las monedas de oro que cumplen los criterios establecidos en el artículo 344, apartado 1, punto 2, de la Directiva 2006/112/CE del Consejo (Régimen especial aplicable al oro de inversión) — Válida para el año 2009
> ...



Es estraño que en este listado no salgan las monedas de 20 francos franceses o belgas o la italianas. Tampoco la moneda de 1 soberano...
O ha cambiado mucho el critero con respecto a años anteriores o es una lista incorrecta.
Si alguien sabe algo le agradecere la respuesta
Gracias


----------



## Krugerrand (22 Jun 2009)

riven dijo:


> Es estraño que en este listado no salgan las monedas de 20 francos franceses o belgas o la italianas. Tampoco la moneda de 1 soberano...
> O ha cambiado mucho el critero con respecto a años anteriores o es una lista incorrecta.
> Si alguien sabe algo le agradecere la respuesta
> Gracias



Correcto.

Yo tampoco entiendo porque no están los Napoleones y los Soberanos, monedas de inversión de toda la vida y muy aceptadas en todo el mundo, especialmente en Uropa.


----------



## ruben.600rr (22 Jun 2009)

Mi_Padre_no_es_BORRACHUZO dijo:


> Su moneda, que tu mismo localizaste en ebay, no tiene ni agujeros ni marcas de haber estado engarzada.
> 
> La marca, de la que ya avisaba el vendedor (y que mostraba en las fotos), no parece tan exagerada como para hacerla pasar de una fantástica compra a una mala compra.



dije: "si es asi..." Creo que se entiende lo que significa.

S2.


----------



## TDT' (26 Jun 2009)

Una preguntilla. Este verano me voy de vacaciones a China (si la fiebre no explota antes y nos cierran alguna frontera).

¿Los expertos podéis darme algún consejo sobre comprar pandas en Sanghai o Pekín?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (26 Jun 2009)

Bueno,

Finalmente los señores de aduanas me han cobrado el IVA (16%) por el Krugerrand que compré en USA...  .... y eso que cuando me pidieron el fax de la factura especifiqué a mano "ORO de inversión" ... y ni por esas.

Ahora no se si reclamar antes o despues de recoger el paquete en correos. Que hago? pago el importe contra reembolso para poder llevarme la moneda a casa y luego reclamo? 

Alguien ha pasado por esto? Sabeis como se hace una reclamación a aduanas por haber cobrado el IVA a un producto que está claraemente exento de IVA?

gracias


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Jun 2009)

He ido a preguntar a correos y explicarles el caso y no tenian ni idea, pero no me hacia gracia dejar el paquete (del que ya sabian el valor y que estaba exento de iva) y he preferido llevarmelo pagando y evitar que se "perdiera" ... 

En la documentación de aduanas explicitan que los 120€ son en concepto del 16% de IVA, y que si no estoy de acuerdo puedo hacer una de las dos cosas siguientes:

a) "indicarlo mediante un escrito dirigido al *Administrador de Aduanas* que, al tratarse de un *recurso de reposición*, deberá contener la siguiente información: ..."

b) "presentar *reclamación económico-administrativa* ante esta Dependencia Provincial de Aduanas e II.EE, la que procederá a su remisión ante el *Tribunal Económico Administrativo* competente, ..."

Alguien sabe la diferencia entre estos dos procedimientos? La primera opción parece mas sencilla, pero me da la impresión de que en ella Aduanas es "juez y parte", no se ... algu consejo?


----------



## Mambis (27 Jun 2009)

Se trata de un recursos administrativos, diferencia?? en la de reposición reclamas ante a la autoridad que ha resuelto para que pagaras el iva, algo desancosejable, ya que es difícil que la auroridad que ha fallado en tu contra te dé la razó. En la reclamación económica-administrativa recurres ante un superior jerárquico y es posible que analice tu expediente mas detenidamente y falle a tu favor. Si resolviera en tu contra te quedaría un contencioso administrativo, largo, lento y costoso.Por ello presta atención e interés para solucionarlo todo en vía administrativa.


----------



## decoton (27 Jun 2009)

Estudiante.. haber si mañana, tengo tiempo y te explico, con cierto detalle.
Parece que estan tiesos (la recaudacion, cada vez es menor) y "es relativamente frecuente" esto que te ha sucedido. Tienes un tiempo para hacer la reclamacion oportuna, ante el administrador de aduanas.


----------



## LeBron23 (27 Jun 2009)

ruben.600rr dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a tu moneda? Vaya...
> 
> Si es así no te salió barata, lo siento.



No no me referia a la mia, vi una que llevaba un agujero arriba como si la hibiesen llevado en una cadena de oro... el agujero era serio...


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (28 Jun 2009)

Mambis, gracias por la explicación, es muy fuerte que indicandoles el artículo donde explicitan que los kruger estan exentos de IVA insistan en el error y desestimen la reclamación, pero supongo que es mas que probable y entonces no podre hacer nada. Me preocupaba que la segunda opción "reclamacion economico-administrativa" significara juzgados, pero por lo que dices no es muy diferente respecto lo que tengo que escrbibir.

Decoton, si, tengo algo menos de un mes para reclamar, pero por el importe me lo tendré que hacer solito y olvidarme de abogado. Asi que que cualquier indicación que me puedas dar será mas que bienvenida, gracias.


----------



## Wolfpack (15 Jul 2009)

¿Qué diferencia hay (a parte del precio) entre un Krugerrand de 1 onza de Geiger (ahora mismo 716,5 euros) y uno de Orodirect (ahora mismo 763 euros)?

Es que me parece raro que haya tanta diferencia :


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> ¿Qué diferencia hay (a parte del precio) entre un Krugerrand de 1 onza de Geiger (ahora mismo 716,5 euros) y uno de Orodirect (ahora mismo 763 euros)?



¿Y uno de Monster por debajo de 700? 



Wolfpack dijo:


> Es que me parece raro que haya tanta diferencia :



Es que en Hispanistán las tiendas online se pasan de listos....


PS: O puede ser que el envío desde Valencia sea más caro...


----------



## Wolfpack (15 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y uno de Monster por debajo de 700?



¿Dónde está la trampa?


----------



## Obi (15 Jul 2009)

decoton dijo:


> Hola. estoy dando los primeros pasos en esto y
> Quisiera que OBI o quien conozca el tema me responda:
> 
> He leido que mi caso, te paso a ti(me permito tutearte, si no te importa). Me explico :
> ...



Hice un recurso y los de Hacienda me dieron la razón (bastante rápido, por cierto). El dinero del IVA me lo han devuelto con un talón que me mandaron por correo.

En el recurso tienes que hacer referencia al artículo 140 de la Ley 37/1992 del Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido (que regula el régimen especial del oro de inversión). También puedes citar la lista oficial de monedas de inversión (exentas de impuestos) que aparece todos los años en el Diario Oficial de la Comunidad Europea (DOCE) serie C.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> ¿Dónde está la trampa?



No hay trampa, Wolfpack. Yo, ayer mismo, le compré dos. 

Eso sí, que el café lo pague él.


----------



## Ulisses (15 Jul 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Hice un recurso y los de Hacienda me dieron la razón (bastante rápido, por cierto). El dinero del IVA me lo han devuelto con un talón que me mandaron por correo.
> 
> En el recurso tienes que hacer referencia al artículo 140 de la Ley 37/1992 del Impuesto sobre el Valor Añadido (que regula el régimen especial del oro de inversión). También puedes citar la lista oficial de monedas de inversión (exentas de impuestos) que aparece todos los años en el Diario Oficial de la Comunidad Europea (DOCE) serie C.



Me alegro mucho. Felicidades. Ayer mismo hablaba con un conforero de este asunto tuyo y comentábamos lo indignante que resulta ese desmedido afán recaudatorio. Si no les gusta que las monedas se compren fuera, que las acuñen aquí a un precio razonable sobre el spot.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (15 Jul 2009)

Obi dijo:


> Hice un recurso y los de Hacienda me dieron la razón (bastante rápido, por cierto). El dinero del IVA me lo han devuelto con un talón que me mandaron por correo.



Que buenas noticias me das, no tenia muchas esperanzas pero por lo que dices vale la pena intentarlo.



EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> a) "indicarlo mediante un escrito dirigido al *Administrador de Aduanas* que, al tratarse de un *recurso de reposición*, deberá contener la siguiente información: ..."
> 
> b) "presentar *reclamación económico-administrativa* ante esta Dependencia Provincial de Aduanas e II.EE, la que procederá a su remisión ante el *Tribunal Económico Administrativo* competente, ..."



De estas dos opciones que me explican en la carta recibida, cual es la que utilizaste para hacer "el recurso a hacienda"? El primero?

gracias!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No hay trampa, Wolfpack. Yo, ayer mismo, le compré dos.
> 
> Eso sí, que el café lo pague él.



Con Ulisses si hay trampa...Tiene precios especiales a cambio de orujiño...por cierto...que no recomiendo beber antes de negociar...Su orujo es "da bomb!!"


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Con Ulisses si hay trampa...Tiene precios especiales a cambio de orujiño...por cierto...que no recomiendo beber antes de negociar...Su orujo es "da bomb!!"



joder que envidia, como me gustaría tomar unos chupitos con ustedes charlando de temas interesantes...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> joder que envidia, como me gustaría tomar unos chupitos con ustedes charlando de temas interesantes...



Pues está usted invitado...usted trae los gráficos, Ulisses el licorcillo, servidor los Krugers,...(y habría que invitar a alguna forera...)


----------



## carloszorro (16 Jul 2009)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues está usted invitado...usted trae los gráficos, Ulisses el licorcillo, servidor los Krugers,...(y habría que invitar a alguna forera...)



de los foreros oroinómanos ¿cuales son hembras? es para ir invitando...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> de los foreros oroinómanos ¿cuales son hembras? es para ir invitando...



Creo que la única hembra que hemos visto pasar por estos hilos era TRAX...y me parece que no nos quería mucho...


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jul 2009)

carloszorro dijo:


> de los foreros oroinómanos ¿cuales son hembras? es para ir invitando...



¿Foreras? Qué va¡¡¡ 
Esto se asemeja a las discotecas de última hora en cuando íbamos a Monforte de marcha y, ante la ausencia de féminas, siempre había alguien que decía: "Ésto parece un sembrao de nabos".


----------



## Wolfpack (16 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No hay trampa, Wolfpack. Yo, ayer mismo, le compré dos.
> 
> Eso sí, que el café lo pague él.



Bueno, tendré en cuenta esos precios tan interesantes. Lástima que ahora estoy un poco tieso después de un par de pedidos gordos a Geiger... 

Otra cosa que no entiendo es ¿por qué vale más un kruger que una filarmónica si la filarmónica es 999,9/1000 y el kruger 916,67/1000? En teoría tendría más oro la filarmónica y vale menos. No me quadra :


----------



## fmc (16 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Bueno, tendré en cuenta esos precios tan interesantes. Lástima que ahora estoy un poco tieso después de un par de pedidos gordos a Geiger...
> 
> Otra cosa que no entiendo es ¿por qué vale más un kruger que una filarmónica si la filarmónica es 999,9/1000 y el kruger 916,67/1000? En teoría tendría más oro la filarmónica y vale menos. No me quadra :



Las dos tienen una onza de oro, la kruger pesará en total casi 34g


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Bueno, tendré en cuenta esos precios tan interesantes. Lástima que ahora estoy un poco tieso después de un par de pedidos gordos a Geiger...
> 
> Otra cosa que no entiendo es ¿por qué vale más un kruger que una filarmónica si la filarmónica es 999,9/1000 y el kruger 916,67/1000? En teoría tendría más oro la filarmónica y vale menos. No me quadra :



Tienen el mismo contenido en oro. Sólo que el kruger lleva más mezcla y por eso pesa un poquito más. ¿Tu has probado algún rioja bueno que, además del tempranillo, no lleve un poquito de garnacha???? Pues con el Krugger pasa lo mismo, le da cuerpo y tonalidad.


----------



## Wolfpack (16 Jul 2009)

fmc dijo:


> Las dos tienen una onza de oro, la kruger pesará en total casi 34g



Es que veo que en todas las webs pone que ambas pesan igual, 31,1 gramos : Supongo que será el peso del oro y hasta los 34 será cobre


----------



## fmc (16 Jul 2009)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Es que veo que en todas las webs pone que ambas pesan igual, 31,1 gramos : Supongo que será el peso del oro y hasta los 34 será cobre



Krugerrands - Information - Tax Free Gold


----------



## Mesientoseguro (16 Jul 2009)

Este verano me voy de vacaciones a Barcelona, me gustaría que alguien me indicara comercios donde comprar monedas de oro o plata a buen precio.
Se que los domingos hay un mercadillo en la plaza real, pero a parte de eso hay algo más.

Gracias


----------



## Ulisses (16 Jul 2009)

Mesientoseguro dijo:


> Este verano me voy de vacaciones a Barcelona, me gustaría que alguien me indicara comercios donde comprar monedas de oro o plata a buen precio.
> Se que los domingos hay un mercadillo en la plaza real, pero a parte de eso hay algo más.
> 
> Gracias



Puedes ponerte en contacto con el forero Tio Gilito. A buen seguro que resolverá tus dudas y sabrá aconsejarte.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Jul 2009)

*Recurso de Reposición en Aduanas*

Estoy intentando redactar el recurso de reposición por el IVA que me cobraron en la aduana por un krugerrand de Estados Unidos y voy muy perdido.

En la web de la Agencia Tributaria he encontrado un formulario titulado "Recurso de Reposición", pero no se si me sirve o el recurso de reposición a aduanas es un carta "a mano".

Alguien me puede orientar? Escribo un recurso "a pelo" o me sirve el formulario de Hacienda?

En que organismo debo entregar el recurso: en hacienda o en aduanas?

(si, ya dije que estaba perdido...)


----------



## Ulisses (19 Jul 2009)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Estoy intentando redactar el recurso de reposición por el IVA que me cobraron en la aduana por un krugerrand de Estados Unidos y voy muy perdido.
> 
> En la web de la Agencia Tributaria he encontrado un formulario titulado "Recurso de Reposición", pero no se si me sirve o el recurso de reposición a aduanas es un carta "a mano".
> 
> ...



Sirve el modelo de Hacienda. Para presentarlo es suficiente enviarlo por correo administrativo a la delegación de aduanas e Impuestos Especiales que haya practicado la liquidación.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Jul 2009)

Hombre....parece buen momento, sobre todo con las últimas bajadas del oro.
Hay un hilo de compra venta de oro y plata entre foreros. Si te pones en contacto con ellos te atenderán bien.


----------



## LeBron23 (19 Jul 2009)

Au79 dijo:


> Saludos! Aquí un nuevo forero que quiere empezar en esto del oro y os quería hacer algunas preguntillas sobre el tema.
> 
> 1.) ¿ Es un mal momento para iniciarse o nunca es mal momento ?
> 
> ...



Pero es por invertir o como seguro?? Como seguro es muy recomendado por la mayoria de por aqui, como inversion se suele desaconsejar... mas que nada porque en esta epoca estamos en maximos mas o menos. Si hubiera sido en 2001... jejeje


----------



## Mambis (22 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Pero es por invertir o como seguro?? Como seguro es muy recomendado por la mayoria de por aqui, como inversion se suele desaconsejar... mas que nada porque en esta epoca estamos en maximos mas o menos. Si hubiera sido en 2001... jejeje



si es inversión a corto-medio plazo tb es aconsejable, mi previsión es finales de éste año principios del siguiente veremos la onza a 1150€-1200€, con lo cual puedes ser una oportunidad de inversión para algunos.


----------



## hugolp (22 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Pero es por invertir o como seguro?? Como seguro es muy recomendado por la mayoria de por aqui, como inversion se suele desaconsejar... mas que nada porque en esta epoca estamos en maximos mas o menos. Si hubiera sido en 2001... jejeje



Hombre eso de que está en máximos. Depende que periodo cojas.

Ajustado por inflación, el oro en 1980 llegó unos 2300 dólares.


----------



## LeBron23 (22 Jul 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Hombre eso de que está en máximos. Depende que periodo cojas.
> 
> Ajustado por inflación, el oro en 1980 llegó unos 2300 dólares.



Ya ya, yo hablo de que hace 7 u 8 años estaba tirado y ahora esta mas bien alto... que puede subir mas?? claro esta, pero bueno solo digo que invertir en oro es arriegado, mas bien yo lo haria para asegurar...


----------



## LeBron23 (22 Jul 2009)

Mambis dijo:


> si es inversión a corto-medio plazo tb es aconsejable, mi previsión es finales de éste año principios del siguiente veremos la onza a 1150€-1200€, con lo cual puedes ser una oportunidad de inversión para algunos.



Si tu prevision es cierta, de puta madre, pero si no lo es ... jeje
Si te has leido el hilo oficial del oro, el primero que escribio alla por el 2007 ya decia algo asi como... pero bueno esto no iba a subir a 2000 dolares la onza?? algo asi... y mira... 
pero bueno si compras por seguro, y te lo ponen tan a huevos que en un tiempo haces negocio... pues perfecto... yo solo digo que no iria con esa idea porque te puedes equivocar...


----------



## carloszorro (22 Jul 2009)

LeBron23 dijo:


> Si tu prevision es cierta, de puta madre, pero si no lo es ... jeje
> Si te has leido el hilo oficial del oro, el primero que escribio alla por el 2007 ya decia algo asi como... pero bueno esto no iba a subir a 2000 dolares la onza?? algo asi... y mira...
> pero bueno si compras por seguro, y te lo ponen tan a huevos que en un tiempo haces negocio... pues perfecto... yo solo digo que no iria con esa idea porque te puedes equivocar...



El hilo oficial del oro comenzó hace menos de un año con precios de 775$/onza
con una revalorización en dólares del 25%
tengo conocidos que por esas fechas compraron ladrillos (de los colocados)


----------



## LeBron23 (25 Jul 2009)

Para vosotros, hoy en dia, a la hora de comprar oro, en cuantos €/gr estaria el hacer una buena compra como limite??
Gracias


----------



## Peter Griffin (30 Jul 2009)

Tal y como esta el tema creeis que aun es buena idea para comrar oro? Donde puedo hacerlo a buen precio? Como se sabe si una compra es buena o mala? lo digo porque he visto precios en algunas paginas pero supongo que tendran un premium demasiado alto... no se si comprar a precio de spot sin premium seria ya una buena compra o tal y como estan los precios ahora ya no compensa.


----------



## hugolp (30 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Tal y como esta el tema creeis que aun es buena idea para comrar oro? Donde puedo hacerlo a buen precio? Como se sabe si una compra es buena o mala? lo digo porque he visto precios en algunas paginas pero supongo que tendran un premium demasiado alto... no se si comprar a precio de spot sin premium seria ya una buena compra o tal y como estan los precios ahora ya no compensa.



Gold Rates


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Gold Rates



Lo que me quiere decir es que si compro a estos precios que salen aqui habre hecho ya una buena compra?? Comprar entnces por debajo de 700 la onza ya estari bien??

Me podria decir si es buena idea comprar oro hoy por hoy?? 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## hugolp (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Lo que me quiere decir es que si compro a estos precios que salen aqui habre hecho ya una buena compra?? Comprar entnces por debajo de 700 la onza ya estari bien??
> 
> Me podria decir si es buena idea comprar oro hoy por hoy??
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Que yo sepa esos precios es de lo mejor que encontrarás. Dificilmente los conseguirás en España.

Y sobre si es bueno comprar oro ahora, lo que te puedo decir es que yo tengo oro, no tengo intención de venderlo en corto plazo y si pudiera permitirmelo compraría más (algo de plata tb).


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

hugolp dijo:


> Que yo sepa esos precios es de lo mejor que encontrarás. Dificilmente los conseguirás en España.
> 
> Y sobre si es bueno comprar oro ahora, lo que te puedo decir es que yo tengo oro, no tengo intención de venderlo en corto plazo y si pudiera permitirmelo compraría más (algo de plata tb).



Muchisimas gracias, veo que usted es un "guru burbujista" jeje con el mayor porcentaje de "thanks" que he visto.

Tengo unos 5.000 que he decidido comprar en oro. Que me recomendaria??
Muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ulisses (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, veo que usted es un "guru burbujista" jeje con el mayor porcentaje de "thanks" que he visto.
> 
> Tengo unos 5.000 que he decidido comprar en oro. Que me recomendaria??
> Muchisimas gracias de antemano.



No se complique y compre media docena de onzas de oro. No importa cuales, las que le ofrezcan más baratas sobre el spot. Mi opinión es que este es un buen momento.


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> No se complique y compre media docena de onzas de oro. No importa cuales, las que le ofrezcan más baratas sobre el spot. Mi opinión es que este es un buen momento.



Muchisimas gracias, aunque yo, por deformacion profesional, se que en todo tipo de compras, el intermediario te clava.

A mi lo que me gustaria, es saber si alguno de ustedes, entendidos en la materia, conocen, alguna numismatica o persona particular de confianza, a la cual pudiera comprarle directamente.

Comprar voy acomprar igual, pero veo que en España (para variar) son unos putos ladrones tanto en orodirect como ciode o sempsa... y fuera en munters o anlagegold los precios son mas interesantes, pero los envios, el quehaya que comprar a distancia y que aun asi los premiums se notan me echa un poco para atras.

Algun consejillo?? Muchisimas gracias


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Muchisimas gracias, aunque yo, por deformacion profesional, se que en todo tipo de compras, el intermediario te clava.
> A mi lo que me gustaria, es saber si alguno de ustedes, entendidos en la materia, conocen, alguna numismatica o persona particular de confianza, a la cual pudiera comprarle directamente.
> Comprar voy acomprar igual, pero veo que en España (para variar) son unos putos ladrones tanto en orodirect como ciode o sempsa... y fuera en munters o anlagegold los precios son mas interesantes, pero los envios, el quehaya que comprar a distancia y que aun asi los premiums se notan me echa un poco para atras.
> Algun consejillo?? Muchisimas gracias



como consejo te diré que tienes la boca muy grande, no por nada, sino por llamar ladrones a los de orodirect o ciode, no entiendo esa tonteria.
mira ,ahora mismo en ciode tienen los krugerrands a 724 euros , y en munters los tienen a 717.5 euros , si tu llamas ladron a un tio que te vende un krugerrand con 6.5 euros de diferencia , la verdad me gustaria que nos dijeses a cuanto te lo tendrian que vender para que tu no los llamases ladrones.
(yo he comprado esta mañana algun kruger a joaquim de ciode, pero yo me paso a por ellos)

una pregunta a hugolp , estoy esperando una correccion en bolsa para meterme en algo (sin tener npi) ¿seria mejor idea entonces que los metales?
un saludo


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> como consejo te diré que tienes la boca muy grande, no por nada, sino por llamar ladrones a los de orodirect o ciode, no entiendo esa tonteria.
> mira ,ahora mismo en ciode tienen los krugerrands a 724 euros , y en munters los tienen a 717.5 euros , si tu llamas ladron a un tio que te vende un krugerrand con 6.5 euros de diferencia , la verdad me gustaria que nos dijeses a cuanto te lo tendrian que vender para que tu no los llamases ladrones.
> (yo he comprado esta mañana algun kruger a joaquim de ciode, pero yo me paso a por ellos)
> 
> ...



Has ido a decir (como tonto) la moneda y el sitio en el cual la diferencia es menor...

En anlagegold el kruger esta a 704,50 frente a los 724
Filarmonica 705 frente a 729
American eagle 704 frente a 750
Kanguro 712 frente a 743
Panda 712 frente a 756
Maple 706 frente a 743

no digas tantas gilipolleces, lo que tu has hecho es hacer una especie de "publicidad engañosa" cogiendo la parte que a ti te interesaba, donde menos diferencias habia.

A decir verdad, ahora han espabilado un poco, pero aun asi los premiums en españa son los mas altos. Y para pedirlo a Madrid lo pido a Alemania.

Ah y por cierto no comento nada de la plata, donde las diferencias estan en algunas monedas en casi un 30%


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

ah y de orodirect no he dicho nada porque solo tienen maples y filarmonicas y a 760 pavos...

Saca tu cuentas y dinos los precios de la plata y las diferencias que hay, y me comentas si son ladrones o no en ciode y en orodirect


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Has ido a decir (como tonto) la moneda y el sitio en el cual la diferencia es menor...
> 
> En anlagegold el kruger esta a 704,50 frente a los 724
> Filarmonica 705 frente a 729
> ...



a mi personalmente me sale mejor llamar por telefono e ir a recojerlo en un momento, tu pones los precios,pero no sumas los gastos de envio



Peter Griffin dijo:


> no digas tantas gilipolleces, lo que tu has hecho es hacer una especie de "publicidad engañosa" cogiendo la parte que a ti te interesaba, donde menos diferencias habia.



evidentemente tu habias preguntado donde comprar oro mas barato, yo he puesto lo mas barato



Peter Griffin dijo:


> A decir verdad, ahora han espabilado un poco, pero aun asi los premiums en españa son los mas altos. Y para pedirlo a Madrid lo pido a Alemania.



entonces que hablas bocachanclas que eres un bocachanclas,si prefieres pedirlo a alemania que a madrid, tu mismo, en este hilo se han comentado bastantes experiencias de gente que en aduana les han clavado el iva al comprar oro y luego se tiene que pelear con hacienda.........


Peter Griffin dijo:


> Ah y por cierto no comento nada de la plata, donde las diferencias estan en algunas monedas en casi un 30%



la plata sale mejor comprarlo en es extranjero por temas de iva ,nada mas.

me temo que eres un multinick de alguien que intenta calentar la compra de oro y si es a su persona mejor ¿verdad monster?? para ser un pompero te veo demasiado suelto je je je
un saludo


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

Que sea pompero no quiere decir que sea gilipollas, lo que hay fuera te crees que no lo se?? Las webs más famosas las conozco todas, preguntaba si sabíais de algo a parte. Y no te pases de listo conmigo cuando lo del iva en las aduanas solo pasa con envíos de eeuu.


----------



## segundaresidencia (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Que sea pompero no quiere decir que sea gilipollas, lo que hay fuera te crees que no lo se?? Las webs más famosas las conozco todas, preguntaba si sabíais de algo a parte. Y no te pases de listo conmigo cuando lo del iva en las aduanas solo pasa con envíos de eeuu.



no te estoy llamando gilipollas, tu preguntas si se conoce algo aparte
-yo te digo; en ciodecompras una onza oro 6 euros de dif con respecto a munters.
- tu en vez de dar las gracias, te pones a patalear
- tambien estan intentando cobrar iva desde europa ultimamente ,cuidado con hacienda
- pides consejos de oro y sales por la plata
-no lo entiendo a no ser que seas un multinick y yo poniendo los precios de ciode le joda el chiringuito

krugerrand
munters 717.5 onza krugerrand
ciode 724 onza krugerrand

gastos de envio munters (no sirve a españa)
gastos de envio ciode 12 euros a toda españa (seguro incluido)
o te pasas directamente a por ello

por favor monster no empieces a joder el hilo,que lleva bastante tiempo limpio
¿vale?
un saludo
y si no mira mi firma y veras sitios baratos para comprar


----------



## Mambis (31 Jul 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Que sea pompero no quiere decir que sea gilipollas, lo que hay fuera te crees que no lo se?? Las webs más famosas las conozco todas, preguntaba si sabíais de algo a parte. Y no te pases de listo conmigo cuando lo del iva en las aduanas solo pasa con envíos de eeuu.



Vas de listo y no tienes ni p.i., si tanto sabes pa que preguntas y luego te las das de sabiondo. no conocerás todas las webs pq no has mencionado las mas barata una en especial en Inglaterra, Lo del tema de Hacienda te voy a decir que he tenido problemas con aduanas por dos pedidos uno de Rusia y otro Lituania éste último de la Union Europea. Si vas a comprar compra y dejate de historias pq en el futuro el oro subirá bastante y nos a pelearte por 10 o 20€, lo que pasa que hay poca peña con huev.. para gastarse pasta en oro.


----------



## Ulisses (31 Jul 2009)

La verdad es que Segundaresidencia tiene razón. El pánico inicial del oro ha pasado y estamos en un momento de cierta calma. Imagino que CIODE ha apostado fuerte por las monedas de inversión y ahora tienen unos precios razonables porque el mercado está parado.
Hay varias alternativas y entre ellas está el comprar a la gente del foro. Te pueden caer mejor o peor, pero son los que mejores precios tienen en España, por encima de las tiendas o joyerías profesionales. Tio Gilito puso a la venta soberanos y alfonsinas que son una buena inversión, de un poco menos de un cuarto de onza cada una. Además, ese forero te puede ilustrar sobre si las monedas tienen un premium numismático que te beneficie a la hora de la venta. No le he comprado, simplemente, porque no soy de Barcelona y en Madrid hay ofertas interesantes.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> como consejo te diré que tienes la boca muy grande, no por nada,...



Es inaceptable que se responda así a los recien llegados. Esto es lo que mete mal ambiente en los hilos de metales, y al responsable lo conocemos todos.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> (yo he comprado esta mañana algun kruger a joaquim de ciode, pero yo me paso a por ellos)



¿Qué pasa? ¿En Finarte no tienen? Es una pena que no te venda. Ahorrarías una pasta...



segundaresidencia dijo:


> por favor monster no empieces a joder el hilo,que lleva bastante tiempo limpio
> ¿vale?



????



segundaresidencia dijo:


> evidentemente tu habias preguntado donde comprar oro mas barato, yo he puesto lo mas barato



No es el más barato. Que tú compres allí no lo hace el más barato, por mucho descuento que te hagan para hacer publicidad en los foros.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> en este hilo se han comentado bastantes experiencias de gente que en aduana les han clavado el iva al comprar oro



No hay IVA para el oro ni hay control aduanero para envíos desde Bélgica o Alemania. Alguien que sigue los hilos de metales como tú, lo sabe.



segundaresidencia dijo:


> me temo que eres un multinick de alguien que intenta calentar la compra de oro y si es a su persona mejor ¿verdad monster??



Te recuerdo que el de los multinicks eres tú. Y lo sabe todo el mundo.


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

Tienes toda la razon monster, todo lo que has dicho... lo has clavao

Y ahora me podeis decir algun sitio, forero, numismatico... donde se pueda comprar por debajo del spot... tengo entendido que eso es posible, ademas de que he leido alguna referencia.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Peter Griffin (31 Jul 2009)

Mambis dijo:


> Vas de listo y no tienes ni p.i., si tanto sabes pa que preguntas y luego te las das de sabiondo. no conocerás todas las webs pq no has mencionado las mas barata una en especial en Inglaterra, Lo del tema de Hacienda te voy a decir que he tenido problemas con aduanas por dos pedidos uno de Rusia y otro Lituania éste último de la Union Europea. Si vas a comprar compra y dejate de historias pq en el futuro el oro subirá bastante y nos a pelearte por 10 o 20€, lo que pasa que hay poca peña con huev.. para gastarse pasta en oro.



Tonto del culo... pregunto porque quiero saber lo ue hay a parte de lo que cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente puede encontrar en internet o leyendo por aqui. Y si me peleo por unos euros, es porque si aqui en ciode te clavan 750 por algo que puedo comprar a 680, pues como que me da para comprarme una onza mas.

Tan mal te sabe que pregunte?? Si no quieres ayudar no ayudes, pero no seas asi de mala hostia porque dejas entrever lo poco que follas


----------



## Ulisses (31 Jul 2009)

Hombre....por debajo del spot es complicado que lo encuentres. Eso es lo que te ofrecen si eres tú el que lo vendes. Hay numismáticos que te pagan un 10% por debajo del spot y te lo venden a otro 10 % sobre ese mismo precio. Pero son los menos. Éste un buen momento para comprar porque, como habrás visto, está a 668 euros y no creo que dure mucho tiempo a ese precio.
Yo ya he dicho en este foro que le he comprado algunas piezas a monsterspeculator y me he sentido bien tratado. Apríetale un poco y quizá consigas sacarle un 5% sobre el spot. Pero a mi me costó una botella de orujo y varios cafés.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 Jul 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> Hombre....por debajo del spot es complicado que lo encuentres. Eso es lo que te ofrecen si eres tú el que lo vendes. Hay numismáticos que te pagan un 10% por debajo del spot y te lo venden a otro 10 % sobre ese mismo precio. Pero son los menos. Éste un buen momento para comprar porque, como habrás visto, está a 668 euros y no creo que dure mucho tiempo a ese precio.
> Yo ya he dicho en este foro que le he comprado algunas piezas a monsterspeculator y me he sentido bien tratado. Apríetale un poco y quizá consigas sacarle un 5% sobre el spot. Pero a mi me costó una botella de orujo y varios cafés.



Eh!!! Eso en los Krugers !! Que otras te las has llevado al spot !! 

A ver, Peter Griffin, si quieres comprar por debajo del spot en general no te van a vender a ese precio si no te conocen. Pero si tienes buenos contactos y compras lotes grandes entonces puedes conseguir algo un poco mejor.


----------



## elnuevo (1 Ago 2009)

Voy de vacaciones a China. Alguien sabe cuánto oro puedo traerme de ahí (creo que el máximo es 10 onzas, pero no estoy seguro) y de algún sitio para comprar?


----------



## Mambis (1 Ago 2009)

Peter Griffin dijo:


> Tonto del culo... pregunto porque quiero saber lo ue hay a parte de lo que cualquiera con 2 dedos de frente puede encontrar en internet o leyendo por aqui. Y si me peleo por unos euros, es porque si aqui en ciode te clavan 750 por algo que puedo comprar a 680, pues como que me da para comprarme una onza mas.
> 
> Tan mal te sabe que pregunte?? Si no quieres ayudar no ayudes, pero no seas asi de mala hostia porque dejas entrever lo poco que follas



a ver peter haz lo que te de la gana, si compras oro o tomates pues y compra y sé feliz, pero jode lo que no pretendas ( lo digo en general no a ti en particular) es como mucha gente que dice tengo 2000€ para comprar oro que hago? jode pues lo que te dé la gana, es que en Belgica esta mas barato que en España, pues vete a Belgica, paga el vuelo , la estancia, la comida......y tan feliz, tb un piso es mas caro en bilbao que en Londres que hago?, y los sueldos mas altos que hago?, pues joderme y punto pq en bilbao se vive mejor que en Zambia. Que tengas buena suerte, y no te lo tomes mal es que tengo un genio fuerte. bye, aprovecha ahora pq aunque parezca caro mañana será barato....


----------



## Peter Griffin (3 Ago 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos, me habeis sido de gran ayuda. 
Una ultima pregunta... he leido opiniones sobre oro y plata, pr tambien he visto que monster ha mencionado el platino...

Que opinion os ofece?? Meteriais algo ahi?? O mejor pasar??

Gracias.


----------



## rory (3 Ago 2009)

elnuevo dijo:


> Voy de vacaciones a China. Alguien sabe cuánto oro puedo traerme de ahí (creo que el máximo es 10 onzas, pero no estoy seguro) y de algún sitio para comprar?



Yo tengo un familiar que trabaja allí y le encargué hacer pesquisas sobre el tema.

Algunos bancos (creo que Bank of China, por ejemplo) venden pandas de oro y plata -y diversas monedas más- en sus oficinas. Me dijo que las venden unas señoritas tipo azafatas en un aparte del banco, no en las cajas.

Bien, pues le dije que preguntase en el banco y me dijo que era el precio en España +30/40%. Vamos, una pasada.

Le dije que mirase alguna numismática, alguna tienda especializada y al parecer encontró diversos puestecitos semiambulantes -tipo rastro- en algiuna palza donde los vendían a mejor precio. Tenían los pandas de oro en cestas ¿? allí al aire libre y los vendía una vieja. Entonces es cuando me dijo que tenía serias dudas de que fuesen de verdad.

Hasta ahí es lo que sé yo. Estaría de puta madre encontrar una tienda física seria y con referencias, porque yo me voy para allá dentro de poco también. 

¿Alguien sabe algo?


----------



## cornelius (7 Ago 2009)

Muy buenas,

Después de visitar varias veces el foro, he decidido, finalmente, guardar parte de mis ahorros (15mil) en oro... sin más pretensiones...Aunque leyendo los mensajes del foro, en ocasiones parece que esta empresa es más dificil que intentar destruir el "Único"...(con batallas incluidas!!!)

Mis dudas son: ¿Qué diferencia hay entre invertir en lingotes o en monedas?, ¿Para un uruario tipo ahorrador, exíste alguna razón para optar por una u otra opción?
Si por alguna razón necesitas líquido. ¿Se pueden vender con la misma facilidad?

-He visto que las más mencionadas son la kuguer, filarmónica, eagle, panda, etc... pero hay tropocientas diferentes más. Si son monedas de inversión, ¿hay alguna razón para escoger unas u otras?, Si es así, ¿Alguien puede recomendarme algún tipo de moneda de la mitad de valor?

Por último. Aunque se diga que es más caro, creo que optaré por CIODE, por lo sencillo que parece que es la compra. (puede que se me escape algo, pero comparando precios no veo tanta la diferencia con eorogold y otras extrangeras). Yo preferiría comprarlo directamente ¿álguien podría darme alguna dirección de confianza de Barcelona? ¿una alternativa a CIODE que no sea Orodirect (a esta gente se les va la castaña)?)

Por último... También se habla de comprar plata. Pero cómo se soluciona el inconveniente del volumen? Si empiezas a comprar moneditas (filarmonicas, por ejemplo) de 20 euros, para tener unos simple 1000 euros necesitas comprarte también el cofre del tesoro!!!  
Además está el IVA. 160 euros de iva por cada 1000 euros! En el momento que vendes la plata por necesidad,¿ese dinero lo pierdes, no? o se prevee que con la subida que se espera compensará el iva?
Muchas gracias


----------



## cornelius (18 Ago 2009)

Bueno, me consteto yo con la experiencia adquirida en mis primeras dos compras de oro... 

Respecto a CIODE y otros lugares de internet tipo oro direct, etc... si que resulta caro, en comparación con otros lugares... He hecho dos compras y la diferencia es sustancial de un lugar a otro... Por la segunda compra opte por una tienda comentada en el foro y a la que aplican el 3% sobre el precio del dia. 

Respecto a si krugues u otras monedas, yo he adquirido pandas, kruguers, philarmónicas... si el interés és únicamente ahorrador, aunque las kruguers sean feas, son algo más baratas...aún no se por que optar por otras... siguo investigando...

Respecto a la plata... el 16% de iva es una castaña cuando, si la revendes, te la pagarán a peso... 

Alguien del foro recomendó una página...Tax Free Gold Coins & Bars
Una maravilla he aprendido muchas cosas... 

Sigo buscando alternativas a la onza... me han dicho que en monedas más pequeñas pagas un extra. No he encontrado kruguers o filarmónicas de media. Me ofrecieron pesos...pero no conocía la moneda. La opción serán los lingotes supongo.


----------



## elias2 (18 Ago 2009)

cornelius dijo:


> Sigo buscando alternativas a la onza... me han dicho que en monedas más pequeñas pagas un extra. No he encontrado kruguers o filarmónicas de media. Me ofrecieron pesos...pero no conocía la moneda. La opción serán los lingotes supongo.



Busca napoleones , son monedas mas pequeñas, algunas pocas, las de napoleon bonaparte, con premium numismatico, mejor compra marianne.coq o napoleon tercero, supongo que las podras encontar por 130.


----------



## Mochuelo (19 Ago 2009)

cornelius dijo:


> Bueno, me consteto yo con la experiencia adquirida en mis primeras dos compras de oro...
> 
> Respecto a CIODE y otros lugares de internet tipo oro direct, etc... si que resulta caro, en comparación con otros lugares... He hecho dos compras y la diferencia es sustancial de un lugar a otro... Por la segunda compra opte por una tienda comentada en el foro y a la que aplican el 3% sobre el precio del dia.
> 
> ...



En Moneda pequeña te recomiendo los 20 francos (los napoleones que menciona Elias2) y los soberanos, si buscas bien puedes encontralos bien de precio sin premiun extra. 

Mirate como muestra la siguiente dirección 
CoinInvestDirect.com

en plata, facil, compra en Alemania. 

Las tiendas on line del reino son en general más caras, busca en Alemania, R.U. y USA son mejores y compensa de sobra los gastos de envio.


----------



## Revolución (22 Ago 2009)

¿Qúe opinais de este sitio? Venden por ejemplo un lingote de 100 gramos a 2192€, un 2,3% sobre el spot (2141€ a 666€/oz). Por 130€ más tienes el envío a domicilio asegurado y el pago por pay pal. En total sale por unos 2320€ lo cual es 80€ más barato que en Finarte que piden 2400€ (y están cerrados en Agosto).

GoldDrivers.com

https://www.golddrivers.com/store/Category/29-valcambi-minted-ingots-fine-gold-9999-1-100g.aspx


----------



## Revolución (22 Ago 2009)

Parece que en CIODE ahora tienen algo mejor:

#
100 grs.
UMICORE 2.179€ Exento de IVA (Incluido seguro + 20€ de gastos de envío).

En total sale por 2.200€. Hasta ahora no he visto nada mejor con envío y seguro incluido.

En cuanto al pago, si se hace por ingreso en cuenta, ¿que garantías tienes de que no te timen? ¿Como se debe proceder si una vez hecho el ingreso no te envían la mercancía? ¿Como demuestras que no te la han enviado? Supongo que en caso de denuncia son ellos los que deben demostrar que te han entregado la mercancía y que tienen un recibo con tu firma, ¿no?


----------



## Ulisses (22 Ago 2009)

Revolución dijo:


> Parece que en CIODE ahora tienen algo mejor:
> 
> #
> 100 grs.
> ...



Hace unos días leí un post del forero Segundaresidencia en el que mencionaba que había estado haciendo algunos negocios con un responsable de CIODE, en Madrid. Quizá él pueda ilustrarte sobre la tienda, el trato recibido y las garantías en los envíos.

En cuanto a la regulación legal, depende del modo en el que compres, si es vía internet, a distancia, etc. La regulación básica está en el final de este artículo que copio y pego aquí:

Regulación legal del comercio electrónico

La adquisición de productos y servicios a través de Internet plantea para el consumidor unos riesgos similares a los de otras ventas a distancia en las que no existe contacto físico entre comprador y vendedor. 

Dichos riesgos se derivan fundamentalmente de no poder examinar la calidad del producto que se compra, de un posible incumplimiento del plazo de entrega, de que el producto llegue deteriorado a causa del transporte, de que se dificulten las reclamaciones si el vendedor es de otro país o no proporciona un domicilio físico de la empresa o que el vendedor cobre el dinero y no envíe el producto.

Esta práctica además, plantea ciertos peligros añadidos, derivados de la fácil accesibilidad a Internet en relación con los datos suministrados, multiplicando la posibilidad de que se produzca un uso ilegítimo de la información bancaria de los clientes, cediendo, vendiendo o alquilando sus datos a otras empresas, debido a la dificultad de garantizar su seguridad.

El comercio electrónico da a sus usuarios la oportunidad de consumir en un mercado más amplio y competitivo, pero también fomenta la contratación en masa, el consumismo y el riesgo para los consumidores de sufrir abusos y fraudes por parte de las empresas.

Regulación legal

Las particularidades y novedades que suponen el comercio por vía electrónica hacen necesaria la existencia de una norma concreta que lo regule. Se trata de la Ley 34/2002, de 11 de Julio, de Servicios de la Sociedad de la información y de Comercio electrónico, que controla de forma específica la materia: cómo ofrecer y contratar productos y servicios por vía electrónica, incluyendo todas las actuaciones previas, simultáneas y posteriores al contrato, como puede ser el suministro de catálogos, el envío de comunicaciones comerciales, las obligaciones de información del prestador de servicios o comerciante… En esta actividad comercial rige el principio de libre prestación de servicios, con las únicas restricciones de salvaguarda del orden público, investigación penal, seguridad pública y defensa nacional, protección de la salud y de los consumidores, respeto a la dignidad de la persona y al principio de no discriminación por motivos de raza, sexo, religión…, protección de la juventud y de la infancia.

No obstante, las disposiciones contenidas en esta ley han de entenderse sin perjuicio de lo dispuesto en otras normas estatales o autonómicas de aplicación en razón de las materias y que tengan por objeto la salud y seguridad pública, la protección de los intereses del consumidor y de sus datos personales.

Pero también hay determinados servicios que están expresamente excluidos de la ley reguladora del comercio electrónico, como, los prestados por notarios y registradores de la propiedad y mercantiles y los ofrecidos por abogados y procuradores en el ejercicio de sus funciones de representación y defensa en juicio.

Resultan por tanto también de aplicación las siguientes normas:

- Ley de Garantías en la Venta de Bienes de Consumo, Ley 23/2003, de 10 de Julio.

- Ley General de Publicidad, Ley 34/1988 de 11 de noviembre.

- Ley General para la Defensa de Consumidores y Usuarios, Ley 26/1984 de 19 de Julio.

- Ley de Ordenación del Comercio Minorista, Ley 7/1996, de 17 de enero.

- Ley Orgánica de Protección de Datos Personales, Ley 15/1999 de 13 de diciembre

- Ley de Condiciones Generales de Contratación, Ley 7/1998, de 13 de abril.

- Ley de Firma Electrónica, Ley 59/2003 de 19 de diciembre. 

- Ley sobre Contratos celebrados fuera de los Establecimientos Mercantiles, Ley 26/91 de 21 de noviembre.


----------



## cornelius (22 Ago 2009)

Yo hice mi primera compra en CIODE. Al ser la primera compra via web andaba algo acojonado, pero la verdad es que fue todo muy eficiente y rápido. Compré varias monedas. Lo único que después encontré una tienda con precios más baratos :o
Aún se me escapa por qué dos lingotes del mismo peso pueden variar tanto en su precio...(solo por la marca???).

En el caso de las monedas la diferencia rondaban los 30 euros : Supongo que pagas la inexperiencia...


----------



## Revolución (22 Ago 2009)

ulisses dijo:


> ...



Gracias por la info. Habrá que verse mas en detalle esta legislación... El caso concreto que me preocupa es el del pago mediante ingreso directo en cuenta.


----------



## Revolución (22 Ago 2009)

cornelius dijo:


> Yo hice mi primera compra en CIODE. Al ser la primera compra via web andaba algo acojonado, pero la verdad es que fue todo muy eficiente y rápido. Compré varias monedas. Lo único que después encontré una tienda con precios más baratos :o
> Aún se me escapa por qué dos lingotes del mismo peso pueden variar tanto en su precio...(solo por la marca???).
> 
> En el caso de las monedas la diferencia rondaban los 30 euros : Supongo que pagas la inexperiencia...



Si cuentas un poco más el proceso te lo agradecería. Yo no es la primera vez que compro vía web pero si una cantidad tan grande y mediante ingreso directo en cuenta. El resto de las veces era mediante tarjeta de credito o pay pal con lo cual podías devolver el recibo, creo.

A mi también me choca que haya una diferencia de 110€ entre dos lingotes del mismo peso y comprados en el mismo sitio, solo por la marca. ¿Qué diferencia puede haber entre UMICORE y SEMPSA? ¿Acaso tiene menos prestigio la primera? Supongo que será una cuestión de stock, oferta, demanda y competencia entre marcas.

Algo que no me gusta mucho es que se queden con tus datos, lo cual si tienes una tienda física cerca puedes evitar.

Por otro lado, ¿que creéis que jode más a la banca privada, tener el dinero en metálico o el oro? Pues al fin y al cabo lo que a ellos les importa es el coeficiente de caja y si compras oro al final el dinero lo más probable es que vuelva al circuito bancario. Tengo la impresión de que si el oro no se vuelve a usar directamente como medio de cambio no será visto como una amenaza por la banca. Desde el punto de vista exclusivo del ahorro y si no te fias de los bancos (o estás en contra de su parasitismo y el timo en el que se basa su funcionamiento), sí parece claro que el oro es apropiado. De todos modos una vuelta al oro por si solo no me parece que solucione nada. La banca privada comenzó su gran poder precisamente mediante la acumulación de oro y el préstamo con interés.


----------



## Ulisses (22 Ago 2009)

Revolución dijo:


> De todos modos una vuelta al oro por si solo no me parece que solucione nada. La banca privada comenzó su gran poder precisamente mediante la acumulación de oro y el préstamo con interés.



Hombre....acumulando oro, no. El gran timo de la banca comenzó ofreciendo papel a cuenta de un oro que se suponía que tenían en custodia.

Yo creo que a los banqueros de hoy en día no le importaría prestarte su dinero de papel si le ofreces en garantía tu oro. De hecho, algunos bancos dan créditos a cambio de queso.....



Un banco italiano acepta queso parmesano como garantía 

Temas relacionados: Banca Sectores relacionados
Banca y finanzas 
Cinco Días - Madrid - 13/08/2009

El banco italiano Credito Emiliano acepta queso parmesano como garantía para préstamos, lo que lo ha ayudado a seguir financiando a fabricantes de este producto en el norte de Italia durante la peor recesión desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial.

Los dos almacenes climatizados que posee la entidad regional, con sede en Emilia Romaña, Italia, guardan unas 444.000 piezas de queso valoradas en unos 132 millones de euros.

El banco ofrece préstamos de hasta 24 meses, equivalentes al tiempo que tarda el parmesano en añejarse, al tipo euríbor más el 0,75 al 2%, ofreciendo a los productores hasta el 80% del valor del producto según los precios actuales del mercado.

"El queso parmesano ha sido utilizado para operaciones financieras desde la Edad Media", dijo Leo Bertozzi, director de la Asociación de Productores de Parmigiano-Reggiano de Italia.

En concreto, Credito Emiliano ha empleado el parmesano como colateral desde 1953, confiando su administración a una filial llamada Magazzini Generali delle Tagliate.

El banco también estudió la posibilidad de aceptar jamón y aceite de oliva como garantía, pero la idea se desechó por la mayor dificultad de almacenar y marcar estos productos.


----------



## acesfull (23 Ago 2009)

*Buscadores tiendas online metales oro, plata, platino*



cornelius dijo:


> Yo hice mi primera compra en CIODE. Al ser la primera compra via web andaba algo acojonado, pero la verdad es que fue todo muy eficiente y rápido. Compré varias monedas. Lo único que después encontré una tienda con precios más baratos :o
> Aún se me escapa por qué dos lingotes del mismo peso pueden variar tanto en su precio...(solo por la marca???).
> 
> En el caso de las monedas la diferencia rondaban los 30 euros : Supongo que pagas la inexperiencia...




Aquí os dejo dos direcciones de buscadores de tiendas de Oro y Plata que me facilitaron en este foro, sobre todo hace referencia a tiendas de alemania, he comprado en un par de ellas y en unas 2 - 3 semanas tienes tu pedido en casa, los gastos de envio suelen oscilar entre 15 y 40 euros, alguna tienen la opcion de seguro y otras está incluido, usad el google tranlation si no entendéis alemán.

Esto son los enlaces:
Silber Investor | berblick ber Silber-News, Aktuelle Preise zu Silber-Mnzen und Silberbarren | Silber-Barren | Silber-Buch-Empfehlungen | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | ETF-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

BullionPage - Tagesaktuelle Kurse Gold, Silber, Platin, Palladium, Barren, Mnzen

Espero que os sirvan, a mi me han venido muy bien para comparar precios.
Saludos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (23 Ago 2009)

Revolución dijo:


> Si cuentas un poco más el proceso te lo agradecería. Yo no es la primera vez que compro vía web pero si una cantidad tan grande y mediante ingreso directo en cuenta. El resto de las veces era mediante tarjeta de credito o pay pal con lo cual podías devolver el recibo, creo.
> A mi también me choca que haya una diferencia de 110€ entre dos lingotes del mismo peso y comprados en el mismo sitio, solo por la marca. ¿Qué diferencia puede haber entre UMICORE y SEMPSA? ¿Acaso tiene menos prestigio la primera? Supongo que será una cuestión de stock, oferta, demanda y competencia entre marcas.
> Algo que no me gusta mucho es que se queden con tus datos, lo cual si tienes una tienda física cerca puedes evitar.



yo compro en dos o tres sitios y uno de ellos es Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata puedes pagar con transferencia, pero si son cantidades grandes, no te preocupes,puedes pagarle en mano y te lo llevas sin problema y sin rastro si tu quieres(yo pido factura), yo de hecho NUNCA le he comprado ingresando en cuenta, siempre le he llamado, he ido con la pasta y me he llevado lo mio.
ciode es ditribuidor de sempsa , lo que tiene de umicore mi opinion es que lo comprará a particulares(tambien compra oro) y al pagar menos lo puede vender mejor.
ahora mismo hay una diferencia de no mas de 10 euros por krugerrand, para mi merece la pena, un viaje a belgica te saldra por 150 euros ,mas comida y demas ponle 200 pavos, tendrias que comprar mas de 20 krugerrand para que te merezca la pena ir hasta allí.
un saludo


----------



## Revolución (24 Ago 2009)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo compro en dos o tres sitios y uno de ellos es Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata puedes pagar con transferencia, pero si son cantidades grandes, no te preocupes,puedes pagarle en mano y te lo llevas sin problema y sin rastro si tu quieres(yo pido factura), yo de hecho NUNCA le he comprado ingresando en cuenta, siempre le he llamado, he ido con la pasta y me he llevado lo mio.
> ciode es ditribuidor de sempsa , lo que tiene de umicore mi opinion es que lo comprará a particulares(tambien compra oro) y al pagar menos lo puede vender mejor.
> ahora mismo hay una diferencia de no mas de 10 euros por krugerrand, para mi merece la pena, un viaje a belgica te saldra por 150 euros ,mas comida y demas ponle 200 pavos, tendrias que comprar mas de 20 krugerrand para que te merezca la pena ir hasta allí.
> un saludo



Hace poco fui a Madrid por otro tema y me pasé por Finarte para ver si pillaba algún lingotillo. Sin embargo en agosto cierran. Si llego a saber que en CIODE atienden físicamente, me hubiera pasado. En la página web no pone dirección alguna. ¿Por donde queda el local en el que atienden? Quizás le quede a mano a algún conocido de confianza que va y viene de Madrid y me lo pueda ir a buscar.


----------



## cornelius (24 Ago 2009)

Pues a lo mejor fui demasiado confiado, pero yo llamé por teléfono para preguntar un par de dudas. Hice el ingreso y a los dos días tenía las monedas en casa. CIODE es conocida y respecto a la seguridad, tú siempre tendrás el comprobante bancario conforme hiciste un ingreso en esa cuenta. No se si eso tiene mucho peso legal ante posibles problemas, pero como ya dije, era mi primera experiencia... :o Más reparo me da la compra al extranjero... y tienes que esperar dos o tres semanas?!!! ufff . No se si lo llegaré a hacer nunca.
Aún así, a los pocos días conseguí unas kruguers a 663 en barcelona. La diferencia con las de internet fue considerable... así que seguiré optando por esta vía de momento... 

Otra cosa que duele es tener que pagar 40 euros más solo por el hecho de que no sean kruguers (que mira que son feas!!!).


----------



## Revolución (29 Ago 2009)

Finalmente compré a CIODE sin ningún problema. Si quieres puedes omitir datos personales como la dirección, aunque obviamente eso supone que te tienes que pasar por la central de la empresa de mensajería de tu ciudad para recoger la mercancía.

Por cierto, sabíais que UMICORE es una empresa pública y es de las mayores refinadoras del mundo (refina incluso para otras marcas)?

http://www.goldbarsworldwide.com/PDF/RB_9_Umicore.pdf


----------



## MIDAS (9 Sep 2009)

Alguien ha comprado ultimamente en EUROGOLD? hace 3 dias que les mando emails y no contestan. conociendoles, esperaran a darme precio cuando este a 800 euros el grami...


----------



## segundaresidencia (9 Sep 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> Alguien ha comprado ultimamente en EUROGOLD? hace 3 dias que les mando emails y no contestan. conociendoles, esperaran a darme precio cuando este a 800 euros el grami...



es increible a dia de hoy los precios que tiene ciode
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata

EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !

ahora mismo los krugerrand estan 11 leuros mas baratos en madrid que en bruselas¡¡¡¡
y esos precios son reales, acabo de comrar algo mas:o


----------



## MIDAS (22 Sep 2009)

pero que me cuentas??? hay que ser Julai para poner esos posts con la foto de la putilla esta que parede anuncie cava Rondel Oro. vamos. 

ya se porque Eurogold no sirve a España.... les llamé el otro dia y ........ resulta que en Correos ultimamente les han extaviado ya 3 o4 paquetitos..... resultado? no se ENVIA a España!!!

pais de chorizos!!!

pues nada, ya se sabe....como esto no es America y no podemos darle a la manivela pa imprimir yuros, a subir impuestos y a gastar en obra publica, que asi se levanta un pais, seguro. ZP campeon. 

a maricon el ultimo a comprar oro...pues !

y algun arma 

nos vamos a tomar X CUL..


----------



## Monsterspeculator (22 Sep 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> pero que me cuentas??? hay que ser Julai para poner esos posts con la foto de la putilla esta que parede anuncie cava Rondel Oro. vamos.
> 
> ya se porque Eurogold no sirve a España.... les llamé el otro dia y ........ resulta que en Correos ultimamente les han extaviado ya 3 o4 paquetitos..... resultado? no se ENVIA a España!!!
> 
> ...




Por eso siempre digo que el papel por correo y el oro en mano.

Parece que en correos ya han aprendido a distinguir el oro...


----------



## hikso (23 Sep 2009)

MIDAS dijo:


> pero que me cuentas??? hay que ser Julai para poner esos posts con la foto de la putilla esta que parede anuncie cava Rondel Oro. vamos.
> 
> ya se porque Eurogold no sirve a España.... les llamé el otro dia y ........ resulta que en Correos ultimamente les han extaviado ya 3 o4 paquetitos..... resultado? no se ENVIA a España!!!
> 
> ...




Hace un mes compré un par de onzas en una tienda alemana online llamada Auruminvest. La verdad es que me daba un poco de yuyu el envío por correo.

Se ve que el alemán que lleva la tienda pensó lo mismo del correo español y en el remite en lugar de Auruminvest puso su nombre, Rolf Kaiser. Envío en una caja del tamaño de las de un teléfono móvil, que podría ser cualquier cosa.

Sin problema.


----------



## Jose Vivanco (10 Oct 2009)

*Cada vez mas cerca*

Poquito nos queda ya. Mucho ojo a las evoluciones que se van a producir. La cuenta atras ha comenzado. 

Saludos y buenas inversiones a todos.


----------



## MIDAS (10 Nov 2009)

*Man tries to sell 1 oz gold coin for $50; no takers*

IMPRESIONANTE VIDEO!!!! 

al menos aqui en España, no sabrian lo que vale igual, pero al 2o o 3ero ya se la habrian CHORIZADO!!! jaja

YouTube - Man tries to sell 1 oz gold coin for $50; no takers.


----------



## cibola (28 Nov 2009)

Hola a todos, tengo un lingotede oro de 1kg que quisiera vender en Eurogold porque me dan algunos miles mas que en España, quisiera saber si alguien tiene alguna experiencia en estas ventas que me pueda ayudar, no se como es la historia si llego alli y me dan el dinero y ya esta o necesito varios dias....No tengo idea de Frances. Muchas gracias


----------



## yodavidm (28 Dic 2009)

Hummm me he pasado toda la tarde leyendo los hilos de oro....y bueno tengo un lio.....

A ver, mi planteamiento es el siguiente; tengo algo de pasta y me gustaria comprar unas moneditas de plata y oro, mi intencion es no gastarme mas que el 20% de mis ahorros.

Mi intencion no es invertir ( el oro no da dividendos ni intereses) , lo que me gustaria hacer es una especie de coleccion de moneditas 

Me parece mejor que gastarme la pasta en relojes ( me gustan ) dado que tendre una bonita coleccion y ademas dentro de X años podre venderla y recuperar el dinero, ganar o perder muy poco (eso creo....)

Lo que no entiendo bien es si los pandas , los krugers las filarmonicas etc.... no tienen valor numismatico por qué algunas son mas caras que otras teniendo todas un 999 oro 

¿Hay monedas mas dificiles de vender?

Seria una tonteria ir comprando por ejemplo 2 monedas de un tipo, luego otras dos de otro etc... ( directamente relacionado con lo del precio xd)

Supongo que se sobreentiende que no me interesa la numismatica ( mejor los sellos juas ) , sino que quiero tener algo que valga y pueda coleccionar.

Espero que no este repetida mi pregunta, pero es imposible leerse todas las paginas ....y buscando "oro" no sale nada (digo yo que la palabra es muy corta)


Saludos y gracias por adelantadop


----------



## VOTIN (28 Dic 2009)

Habla con monsterspeculator,no es barato,es nuestro pasaorero
dile que vas de parte de tiogilito y te hara un buen precio
Ademas como eres de Madrid y el tambien puedes quedar en una cafeteria o asi

PD
Ten ojo si dice algo de enseñarte una pipa dile que tu no vas de ese rollo ,que eres hetero


----------



## yodavidm (28 Dic 2009)

Jejejejej Votin despues de leer los hilos clave durante toda la tarde me ha hecho gracia que me mandes a Monsterspeculator despues de los piques que teneis.

Muchas gracias, la verdad pensaba mandarle un privado para proponerle que me vendiese algo; pero antes tengo que resolver un par de dudas como las que plantee arriba.


Saludos


----------



## zipote_ca (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Hummm me he pasado toda la tarde leyendo los hilos de oro....y bueno tengo un lio.....
> 
> A ver, mi planteamiento es el siguiente; tengo algo de pasta y me gustaria comprar unas moneditas de plata y oro, mi intencion es no gastarme mas que el 20% de mis ahorros.
> 
> ...



El proximo domingo date una vuelta por la plaza mayor.


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

*"Ya sabes lo importante todo articulo de coleccion tiene el precio que alguien este dispuesto a pagar que hoy puede ser x , y mañana o en 10 años x+-y"*

Soy consciente de esto, por eso quiero solo oro y plata que en principio no dependen del valor de coleccionismo. Y quien sabe si dentro de 20 años valdra por su valor en oro y algo mas por coleccion, pero en principio no quiero depender de esto.

Gracias por la info!!


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Hummm me he pasado toda la tarde leyendo los hilos de oro....y bueno tengo un lio.....
> 
> A ver, mi planteamiento es el siguiente; tengo algo de pasta y me gustaria comprar unas moneditas de plata y oro, mi intencion es no gastarme mas que el 20% de mis ahorros.
> 
> ...




Saludos y bienvenido al foro. 

Tu estrategia de inversión es la más inteligente: Comprar metal que tenga potencial numismático pero no pagar por la numismática.

Pero en general es muy difícil comprar por el valor del metal algo con potencial numismático. Si tiene potencial ya está incorporado en el sobreprecio del metal generalmente. 

Por ello en la práctica lo que uno hace es comprar lo que tiene un mínimo premium numismático esperando que este aumente en el futuro.

El problema de hacer "una colección" como tienes en mente es que, si la colección es interesante, siempre tendrás monedas clave que son caras. También tienes que decidir de que calidad quieres las monedas y eso tiene un premium importantísimo.

La mejor estrategia numismática que conozco, y que ha sido explotada en USA, es invertir en monedas de calidad cercana a las mejores (que siempre tienen un premium importante) y esperar que el premium aumente. 

Otra estrategia mejor, que no juega con la numismática, es invertir en monedas sin premium pero de países en los que se prevee que la demanda sea importante. Por ello la moneda americana siempre me ha parecido interesante.


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

Gracias por la bienvenida, no se si he entendido bien lo que dices, mi intencion Monsterspeculator era hacerme una "coleccion" (que se quedara en "grupo de" por los importes) de monedillas con el paso del tiempo; pero yo me referia solo a filarmonicas,pandas etc... Esto se llama moneda bullion ¿no?

Lo que no se es si dentro de 20 años , una filarmonica del 2010 valdra más que ahora , pero vamos la estrategia es casi la misma que para las moneditas del banco de españa como comento zipote_ca.

No se si lo que me decias tu es lo mismo que pretendo hacer yo.

Ahora estoy releyendo el hilo de oro (un poco peñazo pero no quiero que se me escape nada) y tengo que pensarme si comprar ahora o esperar a que baje .... La pregunta del millon, bajara, no bajara xd

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Gracias por la bienvenida, no se si he entendido bien lo que dices, mi intencion Monsterspeculator era hacerme una "coleccion" (que se quedara en "grupo de" por los importes) de monedillas con el paso del tiempo; pero yo me referia solo a filarmonicas,pandas etc... Esto se llama moneda bullion ¿no?
> 
> Lo que no se es si dentro de 20 años , una filarmonica del 2010 valdra más que ahora , pero vamos la estrategia es casi la misma que para las moneditas del banco de españa como comento zipote_ca.
> 
> ...




Las monedas bullion en general no tendrán nunca ningún valor numismático. Al contrario. Pueden perder premium con el tiempo...

(eso no quita que en los años de menor acuñación se paguen más)


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> No he leido este hilo.
> Por lo tanto me permito opinar sobre el puto oro.
> 
> Si no quieres arruinarte , no compres oro ni plata. Compra acciones de cualquier empresa que cotize entre las 10 primeras del IBEX.



Mi intencion no es invertir, en cambio quiero diversificar y ademas es una forma de coleccionar algo que conserve valor (o no fluctue tanto como otras cosas) y las monedas molan xd.

De todas formas todavia estoy pensando que hacer, a lo mejor empiezo gastandome 250€ y ya veremos dentro de un tiempo.




Las monedas bullion en general no tendrán nunca ningún valor numismático. Al contrario. Pueden perder premium con el tiempo...[/QUOTE dijo:


> Entonces, si he entendido bien, lo que seria "lo suyo" es tener capital invertido en monedas con cierto valor numismatico pero que el valor principal sea el metalico .


----------



## Ulisses (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Mi intencion no es invertir, en cambio quiero diversificar y ademas es una forma de coleccionar algo que conserve valor (o no fluctue tanto como otras cosas) y las monedas molan xd.
> 
> De todas formas todavia estoy pensando que hacer, a lo mejor empiezo gastandome 250€ y ya veremos dentro de un tiempo.
> 
> ...



El valor numismático es completamente subjetivo, del mismo modo que la forma de estimar la conservación de una moneda. 

Si lo que tratas es de preservar una parte de tu patrimonio yo te recomiendo comprar monedas bullion, sean de oro o de plata. En tiempos de crisis el valor numismático disminuye y el del metal aumenta.

Puedes comprar una moneda alfonsina o un soberano y siempre tendrás 8 gramos de oro, independientemente de la fecha de acuñación. La diferencia es que, si pagas un por el valor numismático, te será difícil venderla al mismo precio que te costó.

Pero si compras un kruger, medio, o un cuarto siempre podrás venderlo con mayor facilidad.

Ahora bien, si hay algunas que te llamen la atención por su diseño o su origen, adelante. Siempre te quedará el placer de poder sobarlas y tener algo en las manos con más de cien años de antiguedad.


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

Por mas que las miro en las paginas mas me gustan xd , sere jodida urraca!!

No se, lo veo como darme un capricho casi, en vez de comprarme un anillo o un reloj comprarme 1/2 oz y tenerla en casita no lo veo mal. No creo que llegue a tener tanto oro y plata como para perder mucho dinero si bajase. Perdi muchisima más pasta vendiendo (o comprando depende de como se mire) el anillo de mi ex, comprar joyas si que es tirar el dinero

De todas formas, que se supone , que debe haber un ajuste en el precio del oro o solo lo sabe la bruja lola.....? Por aqui he leido desde que llegara a los 2000$ o que bajara a 600$ asi que me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi pregunta es una bobada...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> No he leido este hilo.
> Por lo tanto me permito opinar sobre el puto oro.
> 
> Si no quieres arruinarte , no compres oro ni plata. Compra acciones de cualquier empresa que cotize entre las 10 primeras del IBEX.



¿Desde cuando las grandes empresas no pueden pasar a valer 0 ?

Nada, nada,...a buscar la nueva Enron...

Sin embargo el "puto oro" siempre ha valido...


----------



## zipote_ca (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Por mas que las miro en las paginas mas me gustan xd , sere jodida urraca!!
> 
> No se, lo veo como darme un capricho casi, en vez de comprarme un anillo o un reloj comprarme 1/2 oz y tenerla en casita no lo veo mal. No creo que llegue a tener tanto oro y plata como para perder mucho dinero si bajase. Perdi muchisima más pasta vendiendo (o comprando depende de como se mire) el anillo de mi ex, comprar joyas si que es tirar el dinero
> 
> De todas formas, que se supone , que debe haber un ajuste en el precio del oro o solo lo sabe la bruja lola.....? Por aqui he leido desde que llegara a los 2000$ o que bajara a 600$ asi que me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi pregunta es una bobada...



Antes de comprar piensa como lo podras vender , si solo tienes el compro oro ya sabes a como lo paga.
Respecto a los movimientos del oro , el oro tangible no se mueve como los graficos , seguro que alguien te lo explica mejor.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Entonces, si he entendido bien, lo que seria "lo suyo" es tener capital invertido en monedas con cierto valor numismatico pero que el valor principal sea el metalico .



No. Lo aconsejable, si no entiendes de numismática, es limitarse al metal. Compra monedas conocidas y fáciles de revender con un premium que no sea numismático y que sólo corresponda a su popularidad. 

En oro: Krugerrands, napoleones, soberanos, 50 pesos mexicanos,...

En plata: Eagles, maples, filarmónicas,...

Otro consejo: Evitar la moneda española. El mercado español no es sano, sobre todo para la reventa. Un Kruger o un 50 pesos siempre podrás venderlo bien en Bélgica. Una alfonsina no.


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Por mas que las miro en las paginas mas me gustan xd , sere jodida urraca!!
> 
> No se, lo veo como darme un capricho casi, en vez de comprarme un anillo o un reloj comprarme 1/2 oz y tenerla en casita no lo veo mal. No creo que llegue a tener tanto oro y plata como para perder mucho dinero si bajase. Perdi muchisima más pasta vendiendo (o comprando depende de como se mire) el anillo de mi ex, comprar joyas si que es tirar el dinero
> 
> De todas formas, que se supone , que debe haber un ajuste en el precio del oro o solo lo sabe la bruja lola.....? Por aqui he leido desde que llegara a los 2000$ o que bajara a 600$ asi que me acabo de dar cuenta de que mi pregunta es una bobada...



El oro en monedas no es follable ,el oro en anillos si.............
todo depende de para que o quien lo compres.....

Alguna satisfaccion te habra dado el anillo pillin


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

zipote_ca dijo:


> Antes de comprar piensa como lo podras vender , si solo tienes el compro oro ya sabes a como lo paga.
> Respecto a los movimientos del oro , el oro tangible no se mueve como los graficos , seguro que alguien te lo explica mejor.




Te refieres a la diferencia entre el oro en futuros y comprarte un kruger?(estoy leyendo el hilo de oro y voy por la discusion memorable de los futuros de oro a 700$ y la onza fisica no se vendia porque no habia oro...)




Gracias a todos por molestaros en contestar cosas que probablemente esteis hasta los huevos de comentar.

Saludos


----------



## VOTIN (29 Dic 2009)

yodavidm dijo:


> Te refieres a la diferencia entre el oro en futuros y comprarte un kruger?(estoy leyendo el hilo de oro y voy por la discusion memorable de los futuros de oro a 700$ y la onza fisica no se vendia porque no habia oro...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Lo ves? La mejor inversion de tu vida,por 100 eur /anillo te pegaste por
lo menos 50 polvos............

Monster cada vez que sale a follar le cuesta 100 eur/ la media hora..........
y eso cuando llueve...................................

Por cierto ha llovido mucho estos dias........felicidades MONSTER


----------



## yodavidm (29 Dic 2009)

VOTIN dijo:


> ¿Lo ves? La mejor inversion de tu vida,por 100 eur /anillo te pegaste por
> lo menos 50 polvos............



Y luego vendi el anillo y recupere algo xd.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (29 Dic 2009)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Yo prefiero los sellos.:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



No me extraña. :XX:

Que no seas capaz de distinguir los sellos del oro lo dice todo.


----------



## Juan Pablo (15 Ene 2010)

Silent Weapon dijo:


> donde rory?
> 
> yo tambien estoy muy interasado en comprar, iba a a hacerlo por medio de orodirect... pero si hay un alternativa mejor.
> 
> Muchas gracias



yo te puedo vender un lingote de 500 gr de Sempsa por 450 euros menos que el precio de oro direct
juanpablogtzmtz@hotmail.com


----------



## marce (15 Ene 2010)

Juan Pablo dijo:


> yo te puedo vender un lingote de 500 gr de Sempsa por 450 euros menos que el precio de oro direct
> juanpablogtzmtz@hotmail.com



Pero ya lo has comprado?? No vendas la piel del oso antes de cazarlo!!

http://www.zonadeinversion.com/vendo-oro-barato-500g-t2634.html?


----------



## Juan Pablo (15 Ene 2010)

caida libre dijo:


> Mi principal duda con respecto al oro es cómo venderlo en caso de necesitar el dinero. Supongo que las empresas que venden oro también lo compran, pero ¿ofrecen un buen precio? Otra opción es venderlo por e-bay, pero a diferencia de la plata, un lingote de oro puede tener demasiado valor como para enviarlo a través de una empresa de paquetería (o resultar muy caro el envío en caso de asegurarlo).
> 
> No había caído en la opción de vendérselo a un joyero; ¿es habitual que los joyeros compren los metales preciosos a particulares?
> 
> Les agradezco cualquier información sobre cómo vender el oro. Saludos



Yo te lo puedo comprar. juanpablogtzmtz@hotmail.com


----------



## Juan Pablo (15 Ene 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> no he comprado en eBay. En este foro GoldisMoney, hay muchos que compran en Ebay... pero es Ebay Estados Unidos y me imagino que no hay tanta picaresca....aunque bueno, si el vendedor tiene una buena reputacion, porque no?
> 
> No se cuanto se puede sacar de España, al fin y al cabo Paris y Bruselas son de la UE y en principio hay "libre circulacion de capitales". Eso si, a lo mejor hay obligacion de informar. Pregunte a la aduana. Hablando de aduanas, que yo sepa, si va usted en automobil, solo hacen controles aleatorios entre Francia y España... y el oro ocupa muy poco.
> 
> Otra pregunta para la aduana que no le puedo responder.... supongamos que compra una onza de oro llamada Philarmonik que cuesta unos 600 euros pero cuyo valor facial es 100 euros. Esa moneda es de curso legal en Austria y su valor facial es 100 euros (pero solo un tonto la cambiara por su valor facial). Si por ejemplo, hay que informar a Aduanas por sacar mas de 10,000 euros en instrumentos monetarios, se refieren a valor facial o a valor comercial?



Yo lo consulté hace poco con aduanas y me dijeron que no había problema con el oro (en lingote) dentro de la CEE, que no tenía por qué declararlo siquiera.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (16 Ene 2010)

Juan Pablo dijo:


> Yo lo consulté hace poco con aduanas y me dijeron que no había problema con el oro (en lingote) dentro de la CEE, que no tenía por qué declararlo siquiera.



Eso es falso. Tiene obligación de declarar si lleva más de 10.000 euros en instrumentos monetarios.


----------



## segundaresidencia (18 Ene 2010)

Juan Pablo dijo:


> Yo lo consulté hace poco con aduanas y me dijeron que no había problema con el oro (en lingote) dentro de la CEE, que no tenía por qué declararlo siquiera.



efectivamente, yo tambien lo pregunte en hacienda y me dijeron que la circulacion de mercancias en la ue es libre(sea oro o latunes) , llamar y preguntarlo vosotros mismos
901 335 533 hacienda, eso si me dijeron que para comprarlo tendria que llevar pasta , y si eran mas de 10000 euros por persona, tenia que rellenar este formulario http://dmo.sepblac.es/s1/ServletDistribuidorS1?grupo=1&operacion=inicio , pero tu puedes comprarlo desde aqui y pagarlo y luego traerte todo el que puedas comprar.
es cierto que puedes mover el oro que quieras sin problema
un saludo


----------



## jchopinn (24 Feb 2010)

TEngo alguna pregunta que me gustaria me respondiera alguien que esté empapado no cualquiera...
Primero: donde se puede comprar en España el oro mas barato? da igual en lingote que moneda
Segundo: Por que dicen que los lingotes suizos son mejores y a la hora de venderlos tienen mas mercado que los lingotes españoles?
Tercero: Quien puede realmente afirmar que el oro durante los proximos 4 años va a quintuplicarse? Paso de futurólogos y especies similares.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2010)

¿Y tu cuanto pagas por la informacion?


----------



## jchopinn (24 Feb 2010)

*jchopinn*

Como dices Votin? alucinas verdad?
Bueno a ver si me respondeis
saludos


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Como dices Votin? alucinas verdad?
> Bueno a ver si me respondeis
> saludos



Pues madale a monsterspeculator un private y preguntale donde compra el,seguro que te responde
Ademas como es muy simpatico te dara la informacion gratis
Por que piensas que te va alguien a dar la informacion por la cara ???
tienes buenos pechos???:o


----------



## somniferum (24 Feb 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Por que piensas que te va alguien a dar la informacion por la cara ???



Hombre, en los foros y etcéteras se supone que que la gente intercambia información y debate con buena voluntad. Pero bien, hay de todo. 



jchopinn dijo:


> Tercero: Quien puede realmente afirmar que el oro durante los proximos 4 años va a quintuplicarse? Paso de futurólogos y especies similares.



Nadie te puede asegurar eso, ni lo contrario. Pero, el *oro* brilla... y *Terra* tambien brillaba. :fiufiu: 

<a target='_blank' title='ImageShack - Image And Video Hosting' href='http://img341.imageshack.us/i/monedaoro.jpg/'><img src='http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/3328/monedaoro.jpg' border='0'/></a>


----------



## capuser (24 Feb 2010)

En España, por venderse se vende, pero con un premiun muy alto

Comprar Oro de Inversión - Compraventa de Oro - Oro Express
Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata (el mas recomendable desde mi particular punto de vista)

Bruselas, es otra opción, haces turismo y de paso compras oro en los mismos locales que lo hace nuestra nutrida y corrupta clase política. El precio suele estar mas ajustado al spot.

Yo, conste, no soy ejperto, pero he empezado a interesarme por este asunto ante el mas que probable colapso monetario que nos espera.


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2010)

capuser dijo:


> En España, por venderse se vende, pero con un premiun muy alto
> 
> Comprar Oro de Inversión - Compraventa de Oro - Oro Express
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
> ...



No es esa la informacion que busca,busca fuentes mas interesantes.....8:


----------



## Zeed (24 Feb 2010)

Hola a todos, parece que he encontré la horma de mi zapato en este foro. Perdonar que me salte el protocolo y no me presente oficalmente ni nada, pero al tema del oro es algo que le doy demasiadas vueltas.

Resulta que tengo un cliente que compra oro, aunque sean pequeñas cantidades se mueve por toda España y paga al contado.

No se dedica a nada más.

Mi pregunta es, ¿para que carajo quiere tanto oro?!

Sólo se me ocurren dos respuestas:

Especulacion

o

Miedo


A alguien se le ocurre algún motivo más para que se centren únicamente en la compra de oro?


Un saludo.


----------



## calopez (24 Feb 2010)

Para insultos y peleas tenemos la guarde....


----------



## Elputodirector (24 Feb 2010)

calopez dijo:


> Para insultos y peleas tenemos la guarde....



No le hagais caso que luego os banea!!!!!!!!!!! :: :: ::


----------



## jchopinn (24 Feb 2010)

Vamos chicos, solo eso? mas imaginacion...
Al que me ha dado 3 direcciones de venta, le dire que ciode por ej. que me dices es la mas recomendable no te da garantia de recompra. Los otros dos, si; aunque claro, se llevan una buena comision, pero parece ser que es lo que tenemos aqui. El tema del viaje a Bruselas, casi te vas a gastar mas en irte a Bruselas que en comprartelo por aqui, a no ser que seas un potentado adinerado, que no es mi caso. Bueno, a ver quien me dice algo mas que nos pueda interesar a todos.
Saludos


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Feb 2010)

Yo había leído sobre la 
The Perth Mint - Manufacturer and distributor of gold, silver and platinum collector coins, investment coins, commemorative coins and precious metal gifts.
¿Qué os parece?

Te almacenan el oro sin coste hasta que lo vendes si es no localizado. ¿Será igual que el oro en papel que puede evaporarse?


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Feb 2010)

Y Oro direct que os parece, tienen tiendas y todo.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (24 Feb 2010)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Y Oro direct que os parece, tienen tiendas y todo.



¿Robodirect?

En las webs alemanas tenéis buen servicio y buenos precios.

...los mejores precios de España...¡en el foro!


----------



## VOTIN (24 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Robodirect?
> 
> En las webs alemanas tenéis buen servicio y buenos precios.
> 
> ...los mejores precios de España...¡en el foro!



spamer que eres un spamer...............


----------



## jchopinn (24 Feb 2010)

asi que tiendas en España, en el foro. Tu si eres un buen tio, y si no, nos mandas a Alemania.
Alguien da mas? segun él no se llama orodirect sino robodirect, supongo que lo mismo diras de oro express, ciode, deglet, etc, con lo cual aqui en este pais (siempre segun tu, claro) mejor no comprar.
Espero que haya alguien algo mas moderado que responda a mis primeras preguntas


----------



## Dyno (24 Feb 2010)

Hola (a todos), vengo siguiendo sus mensajes desde hace un tiempo. Parece bastante puesto en el tema. Querria hacerle una pregunta si no es molestia. ¿Vale la pena fundir las joyas de 18k para hacer lingotitos de 24k?. Creo que a eso se le llamar afinar...
Lo pregunto por si tiene mejor salida a la hora de vender.
Gracias


----------



## Dyno (24 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Hola (a todos), vengo siguiendo sus mensajes desde hace un tiempo. Parece bastante puesto en el tema. Querria hacerle una pregunta si no es molestia. ¿Vale la pena fundir las joyas de 18k para hacer lingotitos de 24k?. Creo que a eso se le llamar afinar...
> Lo pregunto por si tiene mejor salida a la hora de vender.
> Gracias



Perdon, me refiero a un mensaje de Monsterspeculator.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> asi que tiendas en España, en el foro. Tu si eres un buen tio, y si no, nos mandas a Alemania.
> Alguien da mas? segun él no se llama orodirect sino robodirect, supongo que lo mismo diras de oro express, ciode, deglet, etc, con lo cual aqui en este pais (siempre segun tu, claro) mejor no comprar.
> Espero que haya alguien algo mas moderado que responda a mis primeras preguntas



Hola. Bienvenido al foro.

Si, son bastante robo todas las tiendas españolas.

Y no. No tienen que irse a Alemania. Evidentemente sirven por correo como las tiendas españolas. La diferencia son los precios.

Consulte aquí por ejemplo para los mejores precios:

Silber Investor | Preisvergleich Gold-Mnze Wiener Philharmoniker 2009 1 oz | Silber-Mnzen | Silber-Barren | Silber-Ankauf | Silber-Verkauf | Rohstoff-Fonds | Rohstoff-Aktien | Rohstoff-Zertifikate

En Bruselas también tienen buenos precios:

Cours de l'or: lingots et pieces d'or (achat et vente)


Como verá los precios son mejores que en Robodirect.

Y si fuese un forero habitual le podría decir más en privado.

Suerte.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Hola (a todos), vengo siguiendo sus mensajes desde hace un tiempo. Parece bastante puesto en el tema. Querria hacerle una pregunta si no es molestia. ¿Vale la pena fundir las joyas de 18k para hacer lingotitos de 24k?. Creo que a eso se le llamar afinar...
> Lo pregunto por si tiene mejor salida a la hora de vender.
> Gracias



Hola bienvenido.

Yo nunca lo he hecho. Pero en plan de hacer lingotillos lo mejor es que lo haga una fundición conocida como Sempsa. Sino es difícil y caro de vender (hay que hacer analisis de pureza,etc,etc). Le cobrarán por el refine y la fundición.


----------



## Dyno (25 Feb 2010)

Precisamente les llame a ellos (Cemsa)y me dijeron algo así como que no era muy correcto(?) porque el oro de inversion no paga iva. En cambio llame a unos laboratorios de mi ciudad y me dijeron que sin problema: hasta 800gr a o.45 eu x gr. Que le ponian el sello de 999 y hacian certificado.
Es un poco raro, no?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Precisamente les llame a ellos (Cemsa)y me dijeron algo así como que no era muy correcto(?) porque el oro de inversion no paga iva. En cambio llame a unos laboratorios de mi ciudad y me dijeron que sin problema: hasta 800gr a o.45 eu x gr. Que le ponian el sello de 999 y hacian certificado.
> Es un poco raro, no?



¿Qué es lo que no era correcto? El oro no paga IVA pero la manipulación por hacer un lingote si que paga. ¿Es eso? ¿Cuanto te pedían?

Si no tiene un sello reconocido te saldrá bastante más caro en la venta.


----------



## kokoliso1 (25 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hola. Bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Si, son bastante robo todas las tiendas españolas.
> 
> ...



Estimado Sr., por curiosidad y que conste que no tengo nada que ver en el tema, ni siquiera he comprado oro todavía (más quisiera  )
Comprobando por ejemplo en oro direct
Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
está hoy a 869 Euros la moneda de la filarmónica de una onza y en las tiendas alemanas que indica, entre 849 y 887 más o menos por la mitad de la lista estaría la comparación, pero con la diferencia de que en la tienda a la que puedo ir andando me ahorro los gastos de envío.

¿Hay gato encerrado?, ¿no es el precio correcto el de internet y luego al comprar te quieren cobrar más?
Ilústrenos por favor.

Cierto que con la recompra timan, sólo pagan 770 €.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Estimado Sr., por curiosidad y que conste que no tengo nada que ver en el tema, ni siquiera he comprado oro todavía (más quisiera  )
> Comprobando por ejemplo en oro direct
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
> está hoy a 869 Euros la moneda de la filarmónica de una onza y en las tiendas alemanas que indica, entre 849 y 887 más o menos por la mitad de la lista estaría la comparación, pero con la diferencia de que en la tienda a la que puedo ir andando me ahorro los gastos de envío.
> ...



Vaya, discúlpeme por no haber adivinado que podía usted "ir andando". ¿Habla usted por todos con lo de "poder ir andando"?

¿Va a comprar las monedas de una en una?

Porque ahorrándose 20 euros por filarmónica con que compre 2 ya le sale a cuenta. Con los Krugerrands se ahorra ahora mismo 24 euros por Krugerrand en Alemania, y 37 euros por Krugerrand en Bruselas. Yo mismo se los puedo conseguir con una diferencia de 30 euros sin problema (y también puede venir andando a buscarlos). 
Si miramos filarmónicas de plata, ahora mismo:

Robodirect 16,24 euros.

Alemania 14,34 euros.

Esto es un +13% más.

Si le gusta regalar dinero a Robodirect pues allá usted. Pero si lo que quiere es recomendarlos, lo mínimo sería informarse correctamente antes. Aquí llevamos ya varios años siguiendo el mercado físico y sabemos de lo que hablamos.

Además, le voy a decir más. El diferencial de Robodirect con Europa es ahora mucho menor que en el pasado. En el pasado llego a haber un +20% y mucha gente les compró por ignorancia. Pero esos clientes los perdieron: No les volvieron a comprar cuando se dieron cuenta de la estafa.

Otra prueba. Pregunte a Robodirect por cuanto le compran sus monedas y compare con Munsters. Ya contamos (a finales del 2008) que vendían las monedas de $20 americanos por 1600 euros...y las compraban por...600 euros. Pues eso. Que el nombre de Robodirect se lo tienen bien merecido.

Saludos.


----------



## eutrapio (25 Feb 2010)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Estimado Sr., por curiosidad y que conste que no tengo nada que ver en el tema, ni siquiera he comprado oro todavía (más quisiera  )
> Comprobando por ejemplo en oro direct
> Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata
> está hoy a 869 Euros la moneda de la filarmónica de una onza y en las tiendas alemanas que indica, entre 849 y 887 más o menos por la mitad de la lista estaría la comparación, pero con la diferencia de que en la tienda a la que puedo ir andando me ahorro los gastos de envío.
> ...




El martes estuve en Madrid, en CIODE compré dos monedas FILARMONICAS AUSTRIA. Aproveché el viaje y la verdad que me atendieron muy bien. En unos meses espero ir haciendo pequeñas compras.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

eutrapio dijo:


> El martes estuve en Madrid, en CIODE compré dos monedas FILARMONICAS AUSTRIA. Aproveché el viaje y la verdad que me atendieron muy bien. En unos meses espero ir haciendo pequeñas compras.



::

Después de escribir esto...



eutrapio dijo:


> Si lo se, pero no entiendo por que tantas tiendas de repente, yo quiero comprar alguna moneda por el gusto de tenerlas pero a una tienda de esas no voy ni loco.



...fue al día siguiente.

Jo,jo,jowned,...te echábamos de menos...tan loleante como siempre. :XX:


(y por cierto las filarmonicas a 864 en CIODE +16 euros respecto a Alemania)


----------



## eutrapio (25 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ::
> 
> Después de escribir esto...
> 
> ...



No me diga? por favor es que usted que trapichea con oro?

CIODE ES FIABLE y con facturas todo legal y a la luz del día. 
Si tiene algo que ofrecer dígalo abiertamente por que a mi, un buen amigo me llevó de la mano.


----------



## Black Wolf (25 Feb 2010)

eutrapio dijo:


> No me diga? por favor es que usted que trapichea con oro?
> 
> CIODE ES FIABLE y con facturas todo legal y a la luz del día.
> Si tiene algo que ofrecer dígalo abiertamente por que a mi, un buen amigo me llevó de la mano.



Como se nota que eres nuevo en este foro...
Monster, sea usted simpatico con el pobre.
¿Porcierto, me ha dicho una amiga joyera que en Barcelona se vendian algunas krugers, ha pasado algo, se han devaluado? Eso si, son medallas, asi que no estan tan caras.

EDITO: Pregunto lo de la devaluacion, porque hacia tiempo que buscaba y todo lo que habia estaba muy por encima del spot, y de repente quieren sacarse una partida. ¿Son falsas o no?


----------



## eutrapio (25 Feb 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> Como se nota que eres nuevo en este foro...
> Monster, sea usted simpatico con el pobre.
> ¿Porcierto, me ha dicho una amiga joyera que en Barcelona se vendian algunas krugers, ha pasado algo, se han devaluado? Eso si, son medallas, asi que no estan tan caras.
> 
> EDITO: Pregunto lo de la devaluacion, porque hacia tiempo que buscaba y todo lo que habia estaba muy por encima del spot, y de repente quieren sacarse una partida. ¿Son falsas o no?



Allí me explicaron un poco como funciona el tema. Compran el oro con la cotización diaria del mercado de Londres. Y estuvimos hablando sobre las tiendas y los anuncios. Es un mundo bastante oscuro el de la compra-venta de oro. Esa es la conclución a la que llegué.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

eutrapio dijo:


> No me diga? por favor es que usted que trapichea con oro?
> 
> CIODE ES FIABLE y con facturas todo legal y a la luz del día.
> Si tiene algo que ofrecer dígalo abiertamente por que a mi, un buen amigo me llevó de la mano.




Creo que todas las tiendas de las que hablamos aquí son fiables. Sino se sabría. 

Estamos hablando de precios.

Por otra parte lo que yo haga le importa poco a un "pompero" como usted. 

Me alegro de volverte a ver...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Feb 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> Como se nota que eres nuevo en este foro...
> Monster, sea usted simpatico con el pobre.
> ¿Porcierto, me ha dicho una amiga joyera que en Barcelona se vendian algunas krugers, ha pasado algo, se han devaluado? Eso si, son medallas, asi que no estan tan caras.
> 
> EDITO: Pregunto lo de la devaluacion, porque hacia tiempo que buscaba y todo lo que habia estaba muy por encima del spot, y de repente quieren sacarse una partida. ¿Son falsas o no?



No entiendo tu pregunta. 

¿Te ofrecen Krugers por debajo del spot y la pregunta es si son buenos?

¿Cómo quieres que lo sepa? Pero que el precio sea bajo no significa que tengan que ser falsos necesariamente. Precisamente a veces puedes pillar gangas así (típicamete si han comprando un lote grande y quieren deshacerse de él por el riesgo de bajada).


----------



## Black Wolf (25 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No entiendo tu pregunta.
> 
> ¿Te ofrecen Krugers por debajo del spot y la pregunta es si son buenos?
> 
> ¿Cómo quieres que lo sepa? Pero que el precio sea bajo no significa que tengan que ser falsos necesariamente. Precisamente a veces puedes pillar gangas así (típicamete si han comprando un lote grande y quieren deshacerse de él por el riesgo de bajada).



Cierto,
Lo que pasa es que estoy acostumbrado a veros desmontar fotos de monedas cuando alguien publica algo, diciendo que son falsas.
Y tambien el antiguo axioma... Si es demasiado bueno para ser verdad, es mentira.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> Cierto,
> Lo que pasa es que estoy acostumbrado a veros desmontar fotos de monedas cuando alguien publica algo, diciendo que son falsas.
> Y tambien el antiguo axioma... Si es demasiado bueno para ser verdad, es mentira.



Pésalas, mídelas, y compáralas con otras buenas. Verifica también que no hayan estado montadas (aunque para los Krugers es más raro) y no tengan marcas en los cantos.


----------



## jchopinn (26 Feb 2010)

Que es mejor la moneda Krug. o la filarmonica? lo digo porque parece ser que la pureza es mayor en la filarmonica. Hablo a modo de inversion
saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Que es mejor la moneda Krug. o la filarmonica? lo digo porque parece ser que la pureza es mayor en la filarmonica. Hablo a modo de inversion
> saludos



Personalmente prefiero el Krugerrand que es más internacional. También al no ser oro puro es más resistente a arañazos y erosiones. 

Saludos.


----------



## J.Smith (26 Feb 2010)

¿Habeis visto las monedas de oro que se estan subastando ahora mismo en Todocolección?
¿Algun entendido puede hacer algun comentario?
Gracias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2010)

J.Smith dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto las monedas de oro que se estan subastando ahora mismo en Todocolección?
> ¿Algun entendido puede hacer algun comentario?
> Gracias.



Como no digas más...Pon un link al menos...


----------



## Dyno (26 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Qué es lo que no era correcto? El oro no paga IVA pero la manipulación por hacer un lingote si que paga. ¿Es eso? ¿Cuanto te pedían?
> 
> Si no tiene un sello reconocido te saldrá bastante más caro en la venta.



Lo que no era correcto es lo que no me quedo claro: "no es muy correcto fundir las joyas y hacer lingotes porque los lingotes son oro de inversion y no paga iva". La explicacion es ambigua por lo absurdo y evidente. En los laboratorios quimicos cuesta 0,45 euros el gramo fundido. Con un minimo de 50 euros. El sello me imagino que no tendra la popularidad de cioe u otros, pero si es el mismo oro...
Por otro lado me imagino que en cioe no les interesa hacerlo porque ganan mas vendiendo su marca en sus lingotes, o algo asi.
¿Sabe alguien si es legal traese american eagles de usa?


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2010)

J.Smith dijo:


> ¿Habeis visto las monedas de oro que se estan subastando ahora mismo en Todocolección?
> ¿Algun entendido puede hacer algun comentario?
> Gracias.



Caras
Las ultimas me costaron 675 con gastos de envio incluido y mbc
Ofreceles 700 eur si estas generoso y solo alas de CARLOS III,que tienen mas oro


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Lo que no era correcto es lo que no me quedo claro: "no es muy correcto fundir las joyas y hacer lingotes porque los lingotes son oro de inversion y no paga iva". La explicacion es ambigua por lo absurdo y evidente.



Sigo sin entender qué te querían decir. Hubo una movida hace unos años entre Hacienda y los joyeros. El oro bullion no paga IVA y el oro de joyería si. Por supuesto los joyeros que no son tontos compraban oro bullion para fundir y hacer joyas. Al parecer Hacienda intentó meterles mano (ja,ja,ja,...).

Pero lo que a ti te dicen es lo contrario. No entiendo.



Dyno dijo:


> En los laboratorios quimicos cuesta 0,45 euros el gramo fundido. Con un minimo de 50 euros. El sello me imagino que no tendra la popularidad de cioe u otros, pero si es el mismo oro...



Pero al ir a venderlo te pedirán un análisis de pureza que te costará una pasta.



Dyno dijo:


> Por otro lado me imagino que en cioe no les interesa hacerlo porque ganan mas vendiendo su marca en sus lingotes, o algo asi.
> ¿Sabe alguien si es legal traese american eagles de usa?



Te puedes traer todo el oro bullion que quieras de USA y de Europa. La lista de las monedas bullion se publica cada año en el boletín de la UE. El oro bullion es considerado divisa y no paga aranceles. 

Lo único que tienes que saber es que si llevas más de 10.000 euros tienes que declararlo. 

En Francia es legal comprar oro de forma anónima. Aprovechalo mientras sea así (intentaron cambiarlo este año pero los senadores votaron en contra...¿Por qué será?).


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Feb 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Caras
> Las ultimas me costaron 675 con gastos de envio incluido y mbc
> Ofreceles 700 eur si estas generoso y solo alas de CARLOS III,que tienen mas oro



No dice cuando...

¿Te acuerdas de aquellos 8 escudos que te salieron 20 euros más caros en ebay porque monsterenculator te enculó la puja? 

(te juro que aún nos estamos riendo...)


----------



## VOTIN (26 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No dice cuando...
> 
> ¿Te acuerdas de aquellos 8 escudos que te salieron 20 euros más caros en ebay porque monsterenculator te enculó la puja?
> 
> (te juro que aún nos estamos riendo...)



A primeros de Enero compre las dos monedas a 675......

Si, jejejeje me salio a 680 € los 8 escudos..jejejeje gracias,esas cosas son lasque me han incitado a comprar UN DOBLE EXCELENTE (pieza unica,pues tiene un armiño el pajaro en la moneda)DE LOS REYES CATOLICOS (1300 €)

Hoy he visto algunos salir por cerca de 2500, jejejejje

Saludos y gracias a tiogilito que me informo de las monedas de 8 escudos,los
columnarios(ya tengo 32),LOS DOBLES EXCENTES ,etccccc

jejejeje gracias desde aqui tiogili


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Feb 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> A primeros de Enero compre las dos monedas a 675......
> 
> Si, jejejeje me salio a 680 € los 8 escudos..jejejeje gracias,esas cosas son lasque me han incitado a comprar UN DOBLE EXCELENTE (pieza unica,pues tiene un armiño el pajaro en la moneda)DE LOS REYES CATOLICOS (1300 €)
> 
> ...




Timado y contento...pos bueno...:


----------



## Dyno (27 Feb 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (27 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Gracias. En realidad me refiero a las silver eagle, me he equivocado.



Je,je,je,...si no quieres pagar IVA (16% y pronto 18%) tendrás que "pasarlas".

Suerte.


----------



## Dyno (27 Feb 2010)

Bueno, no es exactamente eso. Tiene que venir una amiga y se las encargare. Entiendo que tendra que declararlas en la aduana al ser de plata, no asi con las de oro. Cierto?
Segun lo que cueste ( la aduana)no vale la pena aunque el dollar-euro todavia da bastante juego.


----------



## Ulisses (27 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Bueno, no es exactamente eso. Tiene que venir una amiga y se las encargare. Entiendo que tendra que declararlas en la aduana al ser de plata, no asi con las de oro. Cierto?
> Segun lo que cueste ( la aduana)no vale la pena aunque el dollar-euro todavia da bastante juego.




Ese asunto ya se ha tratado aquí. Con la norma en la mano, a partir de 150 euros se paga el 16 % de IVA sin otro tipo de arancel. 

Como dijo Monster...Suerte.


----------



## Dyno (27 Feb 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Ese asunto ya se ha tratado aquí. Con la norma en la mano, a partir de 150 euros se paga el 16 % de IVA sin otro tipo de arancel.
> 
> Como dijo Monster...Suerte.



Ok. Gracias a los dos, y ya os contaré porque aún faltan un par de meses.


----------



## Dyno (28 Feb 2010)

Por otra parte me he animado a hacer mi primera compra de monedas. Según parece anlagegold24 es de las más baratas, el problema es que no se alemán y nunca he hecho este tipo de compras. ¿Alguien me podría echar un cable, please?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Feb 2010)

Dyno dijo:


> Por otra parte me he animado a hacer mi primera compra de monedas. Según parece anlagegold24 es de las más baratas, el problema es que no se alemán y nunca he hecho este tipo de compras. ¿Alguien me podría echar un cable, please?



Utiliza Google translate. No deberías tener problemas.


----------



## ibn_sina (28 Feb 2010)

Una pregunta de neófito. ¿y una vez quieras vender éstas monedas, barras... cómo las vendes?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Feb 2010)

ibn_sina dijo:


> Una pregunta de neófito. ¿y una vez quieras vender éstas monedas, barras... cómo las vendes?



Los buenos vendedores también las compran. En Bruselas lo compran a buen precio.


----------



## jchopinn (1 Mar 2010)

*monedas*

Hola de nuevo
Estoy entre los Krug y la filarmonica. Monster me comentaste que personalmente prefires los krug. el tema que no tengo claro es el siguiente: compras unas monedas y dentro de un par de años o de tres las quieres vender, te pagarian la misma cantidad por el krug de 1 onza que por la filarmonica de 1 onza, mas que nada porque esta ultima tiene mas pureza.
A ver si alguno tiene idea y me puede responder
saludos


----------



## sakeo (3 Mar 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> Estoy entre los Krug y la filarmonica. Monster me comentaste que personalmente prefires los krug. el tema que no tengo claro es el siguiente: compras unas monedas y dentro de un par de años o de tres las quieres vender, te pagarian la misma cantidad por el krug de 1 onza que por la filarmonica de 1 onza, mas que nada porque esta ultima tiene mas pureza.
> A ver si alguno tiene idea y me puede responder
> saludos



El Krug y la Filarmonica tienen la misma cantidad de oro.

Filarmonica tiene 31,1 gramos de oro de pureza 999 o ley 999
y el kruger tiene 31,1 gramos de oro de pureza 999 + 2,8305 g. cobre o ley 917

el resultado: mismo cantidad de oro : mismo precio


----------



## Black Wolf (3 Mar 2010)

sakeo dijo:


> El Krug y la Filarmonica tienen la misma cantidad de oro.
> 
> Filarmonica tiene 31,1 gramos de oro de pureza 999 o ley 999
> y el kruger tiene 31,1 gramos de oro de pureza 999 + 2,8305 g. cobre o ley 917
> ...



¿Te refieres a valor facial? Lo digo porque las diferentes cantidades de emisión harian que variaran en valor numismatico... ¿No?

(Pregunto)


----------



## sakeo (3 Mar 2010)

Black Wolf dijo:


> ¿Te refieres a valor facial? Lo digo porque las diferentes cantidades de emisión harian que variaran en valor numismatico... ¿No?
> 
> (Pregunto)



Me refiero a que tienen el mismo valor en oro

La filarmonica tiene un falor facial de 100€ y la kruger no tiene valor facial.

Yo no compro por valor numismatico, si no por valor de intrinsico del metal.

El valor numismatico es relativo, pero el del oro no lo es, el oro cotiza.


----------



## jchopinn (9 Mar 2010)

Voy a lanzar una pregunta y me gustaria que la gente que suele meterse en el foro,mas si cabe la que sigue el tema oro me responda.
Hay mil articulos que nos hablan del pasado, presente y futuro de este metal. En unos dicen que en un par de años será impresionante la subida en cuanto a su precio, en otros que de eso nada, que puede mantenerse tal como esta o quiza subir pero poco. Otros que si es tan volatil que nunca se sabe, porque claro, al depender de las economicas mundiales y mas de los EEUU, todo dependerá valga la redudancia del dolar. Pero ya no quiero entrar en el dolar porque depende de donde leas y lo que leas, resulta que está hundido o por contra cada dia esta un poco mas fuerte. En resumen, todo un lio. Lo que tengo claro es que nadie se moja de verdad y dice si señores, el precio del oro se va a disparar en los proximos 3 años, por tanto ademas de ser un valor refugio tambien será una buena inversion; y por que no dicen esto? a mi modesto entender, porque nadie tiene ni la mas minima idea, todo son especulaciones y venturosas predicciones, tipo Rapel.
Asi es que dicho esto, veamos que opina la gente del foro. No importa si estas mas o menos puesto, lo que interesa es que des tu modesta opinion,ya sabemos que no va a servir de nada, pero si no decimos lo que pensamos o creemos, que nos queda?
Venga , a ver quien se lanza. No vale lo del valor refugio. Hasta luego a todos


----------



## maragold (18 Mar 2010)

Ya lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero creo que es más apropiado éste...

Hola a todos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y también soy nuevo en esto del oro. Me interesa este mundillo porque es mezcla de inversión y coleccionismo y quería preguntaros si bajo esa perspectiva es interesante comprar monedas conmemorativas españolas fabricadas en oro (las emitidas por la FNMT con valor facial de 400, 200 y 100 Euros). Én las últimas semanas he comprado las dos primeras (ambas de 200 Euros), a través de eBay y a precio más o menos de lo que llamáis spot (26 € el gramo).

Me aconsejais seguir este camino teniendo en cuenta que el coleccionismo me gusta? (hasta ahora sólo el filatélico, más bien Historia Postal)... o crees que es tirar el dinero y que es mejor invertir en puramente oro (lingotes o Krugerrands/Filarmónicas, etc...)

Gracias de antemano !!!


----------



## Gotterdamerung (25 Mar 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Voy a lanzar una pregunta y me gustaria que la gente que suele meterse en el foro,mas si cabe la que sigue el tema oro me responda.
> Hay mil articulos que nos hablan del pasado, presente y futuro de este metal. En unos dicen que en un par de años será impresionante la subida en cuanto a su precio, en otros que de eso nada, que puede mantenerse tal como esta o quiza subir pero poco. Otros que si es tan volatil que nunca se sabe, porque claro, al depender de las economicas mundiales y mas de los EEUU, todo dependerá valga la redudancia del dolar. Pero ya no quiero entrar en el dolar porque depende de donde leas y lo que leas, resulta que está hundido o por contra cada dia esta un poco mas fuerte. En resumen, todo un lio. Lo que tengo claro es que nadie se moja de verdad y dice si señores, el precio del oro se va a disparar en los proximos 3 años, por tanto ademas de ser un valor refugio tambien será una buena inversion; y por que no dicen esto? a mi modesto entender, porque nadie tiene ni la mas minima idea, todo son especulaciones y venturosas predicciones, tipo Rapel.
> Asi es que dicho esto, veamos que opina la gente del foro. No importa si estas mas o menos puesto, lo que interesa es que des tu modesta opinion,ya sabemos que no va a servir de nada, pero si no decimos lo que pensamos o creemos, que nos queda?
> Venga , a ver quien se lanza. No vale lo del valor refugio. Hasta luego a todos



Es la pregunta del millón y nadie te va a poder decir la respuesta de si el oro y/o plata se va a disparar por las nubes o si, al contrario, se irá para abajo.

Hoy mismo he visto por ahí predicción de uno que decía que el oro puede llegar a $15,000 la onza (hoy está a $1086).
- busca mike maloney en youtube -

Yo no soy experto pero apuesto por el oro y plata por las siguientes razones:

- Ladrillo: se prevee que baje un montón aún.
- Dinero en depósitos: Ante un crash mundial puede haber corralito, o una devaluación bestial de todo lo que es dinero. 
- Acciones y otros valores: También susceptibles de fallar en caso de crash.

Con el oro / plata no estoy pensando en hacerme rico pero si apostar por la posibilidad de que haya esas grandes subidas, y sino en cualquier caso tener parte de mi pequeño capital en un sitio algo más seguro que las tres cosas antes mencionadas.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Ya lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero creo que es más apropiado éste...
> 
> Hola a todos.
> Soy nuevo en el foro y también soy nuevo en esto del oro. Me interesa este mundillo porque es mezcla de inversión y coleccionismo y quería preguntaros si bajo esa perspectiva es interesante comprar monedas conmemorativas españolas fabricadas en oro (las emitidas por la FNMT con valor facial de 400, 200 y 100 Euros). Én las últimas semanas he comprado las dos primeras (ambas de 200 Euros), a través de eBay y a precio más o menos de lo que llamáis spot (26 € el gramo).
> ...



¿Y qué garantias tienes comprando en ebay, o es comprado en comercios conocidos / fiables en ebay?


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> ¿Y qué garantias tienes comprando en ebay, o es comprado en comercios conocidos / fiables en ebay?



Pues me baso en que el vendedor tenga muchos votos positivos. Supongo que la garantía no es total, pero es lo que hay.

De hecho una de las monedas que me ha llegado de un vendedor francés con muchos puntos viene con manchitas rojas, lo cuál tratándose de monedas de oro... es un poco raro... :S

Tengo que probar a limpiarla a ver si se le va... son como de tinta de rotulador.


----------



## benito camela (25 Mar 2010)

jchopinn dijo:


> Hola de nuevo
> Estoy entre los Krug y la filarmonica. Monster me comentaste que personalmente prefires los krug. el tema que no tengo claro es el siguiente: compras unas monedas y dentro de un par de años o de tres las quieres vender, te pagarian la misma cantidad por el krug de 1 onza que por la filarmonica de 1 onza, mas que nada porque esta ultima tiene mas pureza.
> A ver si alguno tiene idea y me puede responder
> saludos



Lo normal es que cuanto mas puro sea el oro ,mas te paguen por el.
Si tu vendes un Kruger y un Maple,es evidente que te pagaran mas por el ,porque al ser oro puro, con fundirlo basta,mientras que el Kruger tienen que "fraccionarlo" (calentarlo a diferentes temperaturas para sacar el oro puro),pero al diferencia es muy poca,no creo que llegue a 10 euros.
¿Que es peor el Maple? porque se marcan enseguida(sobre todo las aristas de otras monedas como lleves unas pocas en el bolsillo),eso depende de cada uno, yo donde lo guardo pocos golpes se llevan, la diferencia es muy muy pequeña como para tenerlo en cuenta,tu mismo.
Yo desde luego compraba moneda española antes que los Kruger,pienso que se pueden hacer mejores negocios que con las otras.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> De hecho una de las monedas que me ha llegado de un vendedor francés con muchos puntos viene con manchitas rojas, lo cuál tratándose de monedas de oro... es un poco raro...



En absoluto, es bastante normal y no afecta al valor

Chinese Panda Coins: Red Spots on Gold Panda Coins


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> Lo normal es que cuanto mas puro sea el oro ,mas te paguen por el.
> Si tu vendes un Kruger y un Maple,es evidente que te pagaran mas por el ,porque al ser oro puro, con fundirlo basta,mientras que el Kruger tienen que "fraccionarlo" (calentarlo a diferentes temperaturas para sacar el oro puro),pero al diferencia es muy poca,no creo que llegue a 10 euros.
> ¿Que es peor el Maple? porque se marcan enseguida(sobre todo las aristas de otras monedas como lleves unas pocas en el bolsillo),eso depende de cada uno, yo donde lo guardo pocos golpes se llevan, la diferencia es muy muy pequeña como para tenerlo en cuenta,tu mismo.
> Yo desde luego compraba moneda española antes que los Kruger,pienso que se pueden hacer mejores negocios que con las otras.



Pues el mercado no piensa eso. Ultimamente se están pagando más los Krugers que los maples y siempre se habían pagado igual. 

El argumento que das, Benito, es malo. El que vende moneda bullion internacional para fundirlas está malvendiendo. Ahora mismo en Bélgica pagan sobre el spot. 

Y sobre la moneda española a ti te resultará más rentable pero a la gran mayoría de la gente no. El valor numismático es ilíquido y manipulable, y un novato no tiene el ojo entrenado para distinguir una moneda bien conservada de una mala.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En absoluto, es bastante normal y no afecta al valor
> 
> Chinese Panda Coins: Red Spots on Gold Panda Coins



En efecto se dan a menudo manchitas de oxido rojo en los pandas. En general no se quitan salvo con tratamientos bastante sofisticados.


----------



## benito camela (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pues el mercado no piensa eso. Ultimamente se están pagando más los Krugers que los maples y siempre se habían pagado igual.
> 
> El argumento que das, Benito, es malo. El que vende moneda bullion internacional para fundirlas está malvendiendo. Ahora mismo en Bélgica pagan sobre el spot.
> 
> Y sobre la moneda española a ti te resultará más rentable pero a la gran mayoría de la gente no. El valor numismático es ilíquido y manipulable, y un novato no tiene el ojo entrenado para distinguir una moneda bien conservada de una mala.



No nos confundamos, te contesto sin ganas, no me pareces "gente sana", por lo que te he estado leyendo.
Se que me has interpretado bien, pero por como creo que eres, lo haces aposta .Nadie vende monedas para fundirlas,pero donde las compran,si estan dañadas las mandaran a fundir,es cierto que las de oro puro se dañan mas,pero sale mas ventajoso en tiempo empleado(se de lo que hablo) fundir un maple que una con aleación,por eso se pagan algo mas.





Si te fijas en la imagen(se que sabes que llevo razón) pagan mejor los maples que los krugerrand(siempre), desconozco el tiempo que llevas intentando aprender algo de numismática,por lo que leo del foro atrás,no creo que mas de dos años, eso no es una referencia para poder aseverar cosas de ese modo , aunque tengas "interneh" en casa, eso se aprende en la calle.
El 65% +- de todas las monedas bullion emitidas en la historia son Kruger, se que tambien por eso a igual disponibilidad de ellas seran mas baratas.
Distiguir de una moneda que este en buen estado a una mala es facil, son cuatro conceptos y luego experiencia de estar con ellas en la mano.
Para un novato tampoco es problema , si compra en un sitio de confianza, le asesoraran bien, aunque los margenes de los numismáticos aqui se vean escandalosos,(no entro a ese debate) saben que tienen que conservar a los clientes.
Sin ganas de entrar en polemicas, como no me interesa nada de lo que aportas, y te veo el autoproclamado esperto de numismatica del foro(sin tener ni idea por lo que leo), voy a estrenar eso que llamais "ignorados".
Un saludo y buena suerte.


----------



## Ulisses (25 Mar 2010)

Para Benito y el resto de especialistas: Os he dejado una pregunta en el hilo de preguntas numismaticas para no enturbiar este hilo. Gracias.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...hilo-oficial-de-preguntas-numismaticas-6.html


----------



## maragold (25 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> En absoluto, es bastante normal y no afecta al valor
> 
> Chinese Panda Coins: Red Spots on Gold Panda Coins



Gracias por el enlace. Si el problema es éste, lo malo es que perdería todo el valor numismático... :
Así espabilo !!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (25 Mar 2010)

maragold dijo:


> Gracias por el enlace. Si el problema es éste, lo malo es que perdería todo el valor numismático... :
> Así espabilo !!!



Aquí se explica como se pueden quitar:

Red spots on Gold Coins

Según el estudio que puedes bajar de aquí: RapidShare: red_stains_on_gold.pdf se trata de restos de sulfuro de plata, contaminación debida a que se suele usar la misma maquinaria para acuñar monedas de oro y de plata.

_...it is evident that what has been called “gold
corrosion” is a phenomenon caused by the presence of silver
impurities on the surface of gold coins.What is the origin
of such silver? In the case of the alloy Au 986, it can not be
excluded that some silver segregated to the surface, but this
hypothesis could be hardly be relevant for Au 999.9. Looking
deep into the production processes used in the past and
today, it must be concluded that, even though the tools used
in the production of silver and gold blanks are different, the
production line is the same. It is reasonable to suppose that
some particles of silver are mechanically transferred to the
surface of the gold strips during some mechanical operations
e.g.,milling or rolling or punching. The joint presence of copper
and silver in the spots present in the modern coin provides
additional support for this hypothesis because this element is
normally added to silver in order to produce the silver alloys.
The increasing presence of H2S or other sulphur containing
contaminants, due to air pollution, causes the transformation
of Ag into Ag2S._​


----------



## VOTIN (25 Mar 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> No nos confundamos, te contesto sin ganas, no me pareces "gente sana", por lo que te he estado leyendo.
> Se que me has interpretado bien, pero por como creo que eres, lo haces aposta .Nadie vende monedas para fundirlas,pero donde las compran,si estan dañadas las mandaran a fundir,es cierto que las de oro puro se dañan mas,pero sale mas ventajoso en tiempo empleado(se de lo que hablo) fundir un maple que una con aleación,por eso se pagan algo mas.
> 
> 
> ...



Monster el problema que arrastra es la petulancia, pero es interesante leerlo,no asi discutir con el pues directamente cuando se le acaban los argumentos te banea.
De todas formas te recomiendo que no lo pases a ignorados a el ni a putin pues constituyen una parte interesante de la fauna del foro.


----------



## विष्णु (25 Mar 2010)

> Había una vez un rico mercader que, a punto de hacer un largo viaje, tomó sus precauciones.
> 
> 
> Antes de partir quiso asegurarse de que su fortuna en lingotes de oro estaría a buen recaudo y se la confió a quien creía un buen amigo.
> ...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (25 Mar 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> No nos confundamos, te contesto sin ganas, no me pareces "gente sana", por lo que te he estado leyendo.



Lo siento mucho que piense así. Se puede contestar sin ser un grosero, con eso me quedo. Para ser un pompero tiene los humos algo subidos. Parece que a los "numismáticos" les jode que les canten las verdades.



benito camela dijo:


> Se que me has interpretado bien, pero por como creo que eres, lo haces aposta .Nadie vende monedas para fundirlas,pero donde las compran,si estan dañadas las mandaran a fundir,es cierto que las de oro puro se dañan mas,pero sale mas ventajoso en tiempo empleado(se de lo que hablo) fundir un maple que una con aleación,por eso se pagan algo mas.



Creo que nos hemos entendido perfectamente. Si se vendiesen monedas para fundir su argumento tendría sentido. Pero como usted bien dice no se hace. Sólo se funden si están dañadas, y en ese caso usted sabe igual de bien que yo que se pagan menos.




benito camela dijo:


> Si te fijas en la imagen(se que sabes que llevo razón) pagan mejor los maples que los krugerrand(siempre),



Hoy mismo parece que se pagan igual como siempre ha sido, pero hace unos meses no. No sólo eso sino que un conocido que tiene una tienda en el extranjero y me lo comentó sorprendido. Tiene 30 años de profesión. Seguro que usted sabe más. 

La razón es muy simple: La gente conoce mejor el Krugerrand que el Maple.

Y ahora mire en la tienda de al lado, en Eurogold, 

EUROGOLD - Bienvenue !

y verá que están hoy al mismo precio.

Y por cierto, añado que los Krugers del 2010 están hoy más caros que los Maples del 2010 en anlagegold24:

http://www.anlagegold24.de/Gold_und_Silber_Barren_und_Muenzen_Goldmuenzen.html





benito camela dijo:


> desconozco el tiempo que llevas intentando aprender algo de numismática,por lo que leo del foro atrás,no creo que mas de dos años, eso no es una referencia para poder aseverar cosas de ese modo , aunque tengas "interneh" en casa, eso se aprende en la calle.



Moneda bullion no es numismática. No se confunda. Personalmente me interesa saber lo suficiente para no meterme en ese mercado manipulado.

Respecto a "saber", el camino se hace andando, así que le invito a que contribuya de forma positiva y educada en el foro. Aunque ya sabemos que cuesta más postear y aportar que "proclamar" como hasta ahora se limita a hacer.



benito camela dijo:


> El 65% +- de todas las monedas bullion emitidas en la historia son Kruger, se que tambien por eso a igual disponibilidad de ellas seran mas baratas.



La gente que quiere metal no quiere pagar sobreprecio numismático. Será por eso que prefieren la moneda más común e internacional. Nadie va a comprar un Maple pensando en un valor futuro numismático. No me puedo creer que sugiera algo así.




benito camela dijo:


> Distiguir de una moneda que este en buen estado a una mala es facil, son cuatro conceptos y luego experiencia de estar con ellas en la mano.



Con "experiencia de estar con ellas en la mano" es lo que les falta a la mayoría. A la mayoría de compradores de monedas no les interesan que le coman el coco con si el estado es MBC o EBC. 



benito camela dijo:


> Para un novato tampoco es problema , si compra en un sitio de confianza, le asesoraran bien, aunque los margenes de los numismáticos aqui se vean escandalosos,(no entro a ese debate) saben que tienen que conservar a los clientes.



Pues mi opinión es que no atraen a los clientes porque un mercado manipulado y con un spread de compra-venta del 30% no es atractivo. Para ver como se la meten doblada nada más hay que ver los precios en los catálogos...y comparar con los precios de compra...



benito camela dijo:


> Sin ganas de entrar en polemicas, como no me interesa nada de lo que aportas, y te veo el autoproclamado esperto de numismatica del foro(sin tener ni idea por lo que leo), voy a estrenar eso que llamais "ignorados".
> Un saludo y buena suerte.



Pues es lo mejor que puede hacer. No me autoproclamo experto en nada, y menos en "numismática". Cómo ya le he dicho me interesa saber lo justo para evitarla. Y si no me quiere leer ¡será un placer!

Saludos.

(y entiendo que le joda que haya gente que no sepa nada de numismática pero suficiente para dejarles con el culo al aire a los que van vendiendo humo)


----------



## Buster (25 Mar 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Se puede contestar sin ser un grosero



Eres todo un maestro del "haz lo que digo, no lo que hago", así que no eres nadie para ir dando lecciones.

Empieza por aplicarte la cantinela a ti mismo.


----------



## compraorofacil (26 Mar 2010)

*Otra opcion de adquirir Oro*

He leido entretenidamente sus comentarios acerca del oro, el valor, la estimacion de su futuro y creo que en realidad va a la alza. De lo contrario, todos los paises como India, China y Rusia no estarian repletando sus bovedas bancarias con oro.

Mas sin embargo, cuento con una empresa que puede facilitar a ustedes el acceso a comprar oro directamente de las minas. 

Yo represento a Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold. La version del sitio en español esta en construccion, pero la encontraran en www.compraorofacil.com y tratamos directamente con las minas de las cuales extraemos nuestro oro.

No se cuanto puedo contarles aqui, pero me gustaria platicarles un poco mas acerca del como y cuanto y cuando. Ademas Financiamos sus compras a 1-2-5 o 10 años.


----------



## Ulisses (26 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> He leido entretenidamente sus comentarios acerca del oro, el valor, la estimacion de su futuro y creo que en realidad va a la alza. De lo contrario, todos los paises como India, China y Rusia no estarian repletando sus bovedas bancarias con oro.
> 
> Mas sin embargo, cuento con una empresa que puede facilitar a ustedes el acceso a comprar oro directamente de las minas.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido al foro. 

He mirado con sumo interés el link que nos ha facilitado sobre la empresa a la que representa y las condiciones contractuales para la compra de oro.

Desgraciadamente mi conocimiento del inglés es muy deficiente, por ello le ruego que me traduzca el siguiente párrafo:



> (e) The Seller agrees to hold the Gold in Trust and to insure the Gold during the Term of this contract and further agrees to audit the Gold inventory every quarter and report same to the Buyer of Gold.



Por favor, indíqueme también si la página web que está en construcción alojará un espacio comercial para una sociedad domiciliada en España o, por el contrario, ofrecerá contratos sometidos a la jurisdicción del estado de Nevada.

Gracias


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> He leido entretenidamente sus comentarios acerca del oro, el valor, la estimacion de su futuro y creo que en realidad va a la alza. De lo contrario, todos los paises como India, China y Rusia no estarian repletando sus bovedas bancarias con oro.



¿Repitiendo lo leido?



compraorofacil dijo:


> Mas sin embargo, cuento con una empresa que puede facilitar a ustedes el acceso a comprar oro directamente de las minas.



¡Juas!



compraorofacil dijo:


> Yo represento a Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold. La version del sitio en español esta en construccion, pero la encontraran en www.compraorofacil.com y tratamos directamente con las minas de las cuales extraemos nuestro oro.
> 
> No se cuanto puedo contarles aqui, pero me gustaria platicarles un poco mas acerca del como y cuanto y cuando. Ademas Financiamos sus compras a 1-2-5 o 10 años.



Primero debería demostrar de alguna manera que es usted el representante de los del chiringo americano Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold (basado en Las Vegas ¡Juas!) . No veo que tengan ninguna lista de representantes en su página.

Segundo, el chiringo americano parece de lo más sospechoso. Si uno vende oro de sus minas (como pretenden), lo primero es decir qué minas son. Y no digo nada de que esté comiciliado en Las Vegas...

Tercero, es una estupidez comprar oro a crédito si invierte (como la mayoría aquí) en oro como seguro contra el sistema financiero.

Cuarto, para especular a crédito tiene otros campos más ventajosos (y más arriesgados).

Quinto, el que se empiece a mover el comprar oro a crédito indica que estamos empezando la burbuja de verdad.


----------



## PutinReReloaded (26 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> He leido entretenidamente sus comentarios acerca del oro, el valor, la estimacion de su futuro y creo que en realidad va a la alza. De lo contrario, todos los paises como India, China y Rusia no estarian repletando sus bovedas bancarias con oro.
> 
> Mas sin embargo, cuento con una empresa que puede facilitar a ustedes el acceso a comprar oro directamente de las minas.
> 
> ...



Peo que puta mierda es esta, panchito? Vendes oro de una mina QUE NO PRODUCE, mirad: Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold

Cuando supuestamente "compras" oro te dan la opción de barras o monedas. NO HAY ENTREGA FÍSICA hasta después de 1 año de la compra! :

Tanto las barras como las monedas son supuestamente fabricadas en la mina (QUE TODAVIA NO PRODUCE) con material en bruto de ley variable: ver contrato: http://www.minesharesgold.com/secure/finangoldctct.pdf , por tanto ninguna de las dos opciones es "Good Delivery". Por si fuera poco cada "moneda" tiene un recargo de $50 por fabricación.

*Que nadie caiga en esta estafa, por favor!* comprad oro y lingotes "good delivery" en cualquier tienda Europea que os la dan en mano y tiene liquidez inmediata.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> He leido entretenidamente sus comentarios acerca del oro, el valor, la estimacion de su futuro y creo que en realidad va a la alza. De lo contrario, todos los paises como India, China y Rusia no estarian repletando sus bovedas bancarias con oro.
> 
> Mas sin embargo, cuento con una empresa que puede facilitar a ustedes el acceso a comprar oro directamente de las minas.
> 
> ...



Pompero no hagas caso a esta panda envidiosos, a mi me gustaria invertir
100.000 eur.Mandame por privado mas informacion o ponla directamente aqui
para que la vea todo el mundo y se anime.
Que seria del mundo sin los emprendedores.!!!
Nada un saludo panchito


----------



## compraorofacil (26 Mar 2010)

En respuesta a la alta demanda de oro y a la escaces de produccion, estamos aperturando la oferta del oro extraido de nuestras minas al publico. Para mas informacion visiten nuestro sitio en Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold. 

Para apoyar a la economia hemos decidido financiar las compras a 1, 2, 5, o 10 años por que es en ese tiempo en el que se anticipa que el precio se duplique o triplique. Varios comentaristas profesionales de MSNBC estiman que pueda llegar a los $5000 dolares en alrededor de 5 años.

Tengo mas informacion. Llamenme al 1 800 580 3860 en USA.


----------



## Germain (26 Mar 2010)

Mándame 2 lingotes de a kilo y cuando los reciba te pago.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> En respuesta a la alta demanda de oro y a la escaces de produccion, estamos aperturando la oferta del oro extraido de nuestras minas al publico. Para mas informacion visiten nuestro sitio en Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold.
> 
> Para apoyar a la economia hemos decidido financiar las compras a 1, 2, 5, o 10 años por que es en ese tiempo en el que se anticipa que el precio se duplique o triplique. Varios comentaristas profesionales de MSNBC estiman que pueda llegar a los $5000 dolares en alrededor de 5 años.
> 
> Tengo mas informacion. Llamenme al 1 800 580 3860 en USA.



A mi me gustaria invertir 100.000 € pero tengo el dinero a plazo en el banco,necesitaria pagar 2000 € para cancelar el deposito
¿podriais mandar ese dinero a una cuenta que ya os daria yo ,luego logicamente os mandaria los 100.000 y un mes mas tarde los 2000
La cuenta es de las islas caimam ( total garantia de dicrecion)
Saludos Pompero


----------



## FX30 (26 Mar 2010)

cuanto pompero ejperto dios mio



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dkvfQFmpyLM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dkvfQFmpyLM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## vidarr (27 Mar 2010)

compraorofacil dijo:


> En respuesta a la alta demanda de oro y a la escaces de produccion, estamos aperturando la oferta del oro extraido de nuestras minas al publico. Para mas informacion visiten nuestro sitio en Precious Metal Asset Trust, LLC - Buy Gold.



Uf, habría que pasar estos hilos a veteranos para que los hoygan _himbersoreh_ no pudiesen llegar hasta aquí vía google...


----------



## Pepinho (27 Mar 2010)

No será que han vendido más oro del que hay. 
"Vale por 100 onzas de oro, pagadero cuando haya".


----------



## zyro (27 Mar 2010)

A partir de qué precio del oro empezaremos a hablar de burbuja o es que el oro no es burbujible?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (27 Mar 2010)

zyro dijo:


> A partir de qué precio del oro empezaremos a hablar de burbuja o es que el oro no es burbujible?



Como puede ser burbujible lo verdaderamente escaso? La burbuja del ladrilo, de los sellos, del crédito etc... reventaro por superproducción ... cómo podría reventar una burbuja de algo inelástico y escaso?


----------



## zyro (27 Mar 2010)

Efectivamente es un bien escaso, pero las burbujas se refieren a los precios y no al bien en si mismo.

El oro cotiza en un mercado, entre oferta y demanda.

Si la demanda es irracional, habrá burbuja.

Mientras más tiempo dure la crisis, más subirá el precio. ¿y cual será su techo?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (28 Mar 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Efectivamente es un bien escaso, pero las burbujas se refieren a los precios y no al bien en si mismo.
> 
> El oro cotiza en un mercado, entre oferta y demanda.
> 
> Si la demanda es irracional, habrá burbuja.



Una burbuja se distingue por aumento de precio de un producto acompañado de un aumento simultáneo de la oferta. Son violaciones temporales de la ley de la oferta y de la demanda.

¿Se hubiese dado una burbuja inmobiliaria si los ansiosos compradores no encontrasen pisos que comprar? 

En el caso de oferta inelástica - oro - cualquier aumento de la demanda provoca escasez inmediata. No hay lingotes ni monedas que comprar. ¿Puede haber demanda irracional sin oferta? No lo creo.

Por último la demanda de oro ya es de por sí irracional. Se trata de un producto prácticamente inútil. ¿Se puede irracionalizar aun mas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Mar 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Efectivamente es un bien escaso, pero las burbujas se refieren a los precios y no al bien en si mismo.
> 
> El oro cotiza en un mercado, entre oferta y demanda.
> 
> ...




En general se confunde "burbuja de mania" con "burbuja de escasez". Las dos situaciones son muy diferentes. En la segunda la demanda no es irracional. Es perfectamente racional pero la oferta es insuficiente. Hasta ahora la demanda de oro es perfectamente coherente con el escenario de inestabilidad internacional. Cuando se cree pánico y se piense que el oro es lo único que les puede salvar entonces se creará una "burbuja de mania". Podríamos llegar a eso, pero es más difícil por lo inelástico de la oferta. (en general cuando la oferta es elástica hay muchos más actores promoviendo la burbuja).


----------



## zyro (28 Mar 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Una burbuja se distingue por aumento de precio de un producto *acompañado de un aumento simultáneo de la oferta*. Son violaciones temporales de la ley de la oferta y de la demanda.
> 
> ¿Se hubiese dado una burbuja inmobiliaria si los ansiosos compradores no encontrasen pisos que comprar?
> 
> ...



Yo hablo del precio del oro en el mercado de futuros, y ese mercado es más volatil. Como ejemplo la subida del petróleo a casi 150$ para luego bajar a menos de 40$ en pocos meses y bastante reciente.

Reconozco que de oro, entiendo muy poco, sin embargo, de bolsa y análisis técnico entiendo un poquitín y cuando veo este gráfico:






veo que desde el 2001 ha subido un buen pico, lo cual significa que si comprara ahora sería con un stop muy riguroso, porque en caso de corregir se podría ir al 990 primero y posiblemente 700 que fué el mínimo de oct/2008. Y estamos en los 1100 ahora.







La prueba de que el oro haya llegado a un techo temporal puede ser cuando todos vean que comprar oro es una inversión segura, igual que con los ladrillos hace 4 años, o con las Terras hace 10. 

Como resumen, tener cuidado porque ni el oro sube eternamente, si está cotizando en un mercado de futuros siempre tendrá subidas y bajadas o períodos laterales de 20 años.:

Saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (28 Mar 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Reconozco que de oro, entiendo muy poco, sin embargo, de bolsa y análisis técnico entiendo un poquitín y cuando veo este gráfico:




¿No me jodas que no has visto el H-C-H invertido en el gráfico del oro? En este foro fuimos los primeros en verlo...

Si incluyes hasta los 70 el gráfico tiene otra pinta. No lo capes (como hacen todos).


----------



## Gotterdamerung (29 Mar 2010)

Hola señores,
he buscado y buscado pero no encuentro respuesta asi que perdonar si ya se ha respondido a lo siguiente:

¿Aparte de que no se paga IVA al comprar oro, hay gran diferencia en la fiscalidad con respecto a comprar plata?

Quiero decir sobre todo el tema de ganancias patrimoniales. ¿Se tributa para el oro eso? ¿y para la plata?

Gracias

Fiscalidad del oro y plata


----------



## Gotterdamerung (7 Abr 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Aviso: esto no constituye un consejo para comprar oro. El oro sube y baja (mejor dicho, son los euros los que bajan o suben, pero bueno).
> 
> Orodirect son demasiado caros. Si van a comprar grandes cantidades, vayan a Paris (rue Vivianne) o a Bruselas.
> 
> ...



Joer porque no ponen opcion ver las cosas en inglés en las paginas Alemanas, no lo entiendo la verdad.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 Abr 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


> Joer porque no ponen opcion ver las cosas en inglés en las paginas Alemanas, no lo entiendo la verdad.



Usa Google Translate y en Firefox tienes la barra Google con opción para que te traduzca la página.


----------



## Zhukov (8 Abr 2010)

Hola a todos, lo siento, no tengo tiempo de leerme todo el hilo y pido perdón si hago preguntas archisabidas.

Ya me he protegido del corralito sacando mi dinero del banco, pero ahora con el crack de Grecia, me preocupa mucho que el euro pierda valor. Quiero comprar monedas de oro bullion como refugio, no para especular. Ya sé que voy a perder dinero, pero no quiero inmovilizarlo en un banco ni jugar en bolsa y quiero algo más fácilmente transportable, ocultable y tangible que billetes.

¿Hay alguna forma de comprarlas en España que no sea con el hachazo que te pega OroDirect?

¿Cómo venderlas luego? No para especular, si no para volver a tener liquidez para hacer pagos. Por eso quiero monedas, son fracciones más prácticas que comprar un lingote. Entiendo que lo mejor sería comprar Kruggerrands, o para mis intereses, mejor que las onzas, monedas más pequeñas, como soberanos.


Voy a Londres un fin de semana en mayo, si para entonces no ha llegado el Mad Max, ¿puedo comprar monedas de oro en alguna tienda de Londres sin pagar tanta comisión como en Oro Direct? ¿un sábado por la mañana? (único día que puedo)

Ya sé que tendría que ir a Bruselas, pero el único viaje que puedo hacer por ahora es ese. A lo mejor podría comprar oro en Ucrania, que vi algún anuncio de un banco que vendían oro a partir de pocos gramos pero a mi mujer no tiene muchas ganas de colaborar, y me parece arriesgado.

Consejo pido, sabios foristas de principal.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (8 Abr 2010)

Estoy seguro que alguien ya te ha enviado algun MP.
Entretanto aquí hay info:

PortalOro - Donde comprar y Links

Por lo que he leído en el foro la gente compra en Alemania, Bélgica, etc. porque como dices, en España clavan bastante.


----------



## Ulisses (8 Abr 2010)

Zhukov: Mi elección fue la misma que la tuya. Esencialmente Soberanos y Krugerrands. Los precios más razonables que he encontrado los he posteado en este hilo hace tiempo y desde entonces no he vuelto a comprar.

Ya sé que no es santo de devoción de algunos foreros, pero Monsterspeculator es una persona seria, al menos conmigo se ha comportado de forma impecable y no he encontrado mejores precios que los suyos, pero sí iguales o similares: José Ignacio Moreda, un numismático de Valladolid que tiene web propia y también vende en ebay con el seudónimo Comillas74. A éste último conviene no comprarle los soberanos porque, lógicamente, le aplica un recargo numismático por ser moneda histórica, pero ese pequeño premium tampoco es un disparate. Es increiblemente atento, honesto y serio.

Recientemente, Votín me pasó varios enlaces de lugares dónde comprar pero no tengo experiencia con ellos. Quizá él te pueda informar mejor.

En la firma del forero Segundaresidencia hace mención a la joyería FINARTE, en la Puerta del Sol de Madrid y asegura que tienen los mejores precios. Prueba ahi también.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Zhukov: Mi elección fue la misma que la tuya. Esencialmente Soberanos y Krugerrands. Los precios más razonables que he encontrado los he posteado en este hilo hace tiempo y desde entonces no he vuelto a comprar.
> 
> Ya sé que no es santo de devoción de algunos foreros, pero Monsterspeculator es una persona seria, al menos conmigo se ha comportado de forma impecable y no he encontrado mejores precios que los suyos, pero sí iguales o similares: José Ignacio Moreda, un numismático de Valladolid que tiene web propia y también vende en ebay con el seudónimo Comillas74. A éste último conviene no comprarle los soberanos porque, lógicamente, le aplica un recargo numismático por ser moneda histórica, pero ese pequeño premium tampoco es un disparate. Es increiblemente atento, honesto y serio.
> 
> ...



Todo sea por reducir el numero de clientes de monster jeejejjejejj
que ya sabemos que va sobrao.

Por favor,no me manden mas mp para que les indique los lugares.
Los foreros ULISSES Y SILBER ya los tienen,si quieren que se los den ellos


----------



## PutinReReloaded (8 Abr 2010)

Haced los cálculos de las comisiones, a partir de cierta cantidad os compensa un vuelo a Bruselas para volver el mismo dia y comprar en la tienda más barata de Europa, Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Todo sea por reducir el numero de clientes de monster jeejejjejejj
> que ya sabemos que va sobrao.
> 
> Por favor,no me manden mas mp para que les indique los lugares.
> Los foreros ULISSES Y SILBER ya los tienen,si quieren que se los den ellos



me jugaria algo a que silber y monster son el mismo nick
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Hola a todos, lo siento, no tengo tiempo de leerme todo el hilo y pido perdón si hago preguntas archisabidas.
> 
> Ya me he protegido del corralito sacando mi dinero del banco, pero ahora con el crack de Grecia, me preocupa mucho que el euro pierda valor. Quiero comprar monedas de oro bullion como refugio, no para especular. Ya sé que voy a perder dinero, pero no quiero inmovilizarlo en un banco ni jugar en bolsa y quiero algo más fácilmente transportable, ocultable y tangible que billetes.
> 
> ...



en ciode tampoco hay tanta diferencia con munters,va por dias hay veces que esta un par de eurillos por onza por encima de munters y otras veces 10 o 15, joaquin el de ciode es un tio majisimo ,esta en madrid
Compra Oro Inversion, Vender Oro, Precios del Oro, Compra Oro | Ciode Precios Oro Venta Compra Inversion Oro Plata puedes comprar como quieras,en persona ,a distancia,como tu quieras,a el o a su hijo iñaky
yo finate,principalmente para moneda antigua.
pero sin factura emitida a tu nombre no compraria bajo ningun motivo,por razonas que he explicado mil veces
eso si ir a bruselas te sale por 4 duros y vas y vienes en el dia,tu veras la cantidad que vas a comprar,aunque ya que te gastas 5k o 10k euros,pues lo hablas con el que te lo venda que lo mismo te baja unos eurillos:
un saludo


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2010)

Como bien dice Putin tienes buenos precios en Bruselas, y también en París. Y antes que las tiendas españolas tienes las tiendas online alemanas. 

En Finarte en Madrid tienen bastante chatarra y el precio no es bueno. Ve compara y cuéntanos. Como todo lo que recomienda segundaresidencia es una mierda. 

Sobre los sitios de Votin ni idea. Cuando los postee comentamos.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me jugaria algo a que silber y monster son el mismo nick
> un saludo



coño,yo pensabas que eras tu y estabas de coña
¿silber no eres tu?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> me jugaria algo a que silber y monster son el mismo nick
> un saludo



Joder, lo que faltaba por ver. El multinickero mayor acusando a los demás de multinicks. ¿Nos tomas por tontos? Si el cazarte multinicks se convirtió en el deporte oficial del foro. ¿No te acuerdas?

Además Silber eres tú. ¿A quien quieres engañar? 
:XX:


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

Zhukov dijo:


> Consejo pido, sabios foristas de principal.



tienes un MP


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Como bien dice Putin tienes buenos precios en Bruselas, y también en París. Y antes que las tiendas españolas tienes las tiendas online alemanas.
> 
> En Finarte en Madrid tienen bastante chatarra y el precio no es bueno. Ve compara y cuéntanos. Como todo lo que recomienda segundaresidencia es una mierda.
> 
> Sobre los sitios de Votin ni idea. Cuando los postee comentamos.



Pues que te los dee ULISSES o que te venda el ahora8:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> coño,yo pensabas que eras tu y estabas de coña
> ¿silber no eres tu?



Hasta Votin se ha dado cuenta!!! 

Pero Votin no deje en bragas al niño en público...jo,jo,jo,....

Oye, postea los sitios esos tan buenos o da premiso a Ulisses para que los postee. ¡Queremos saber! ¿Tienes miedo que los foreros agoten las existencias o qué? Yo me comprometo a vender más barato.


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> coño,yo pensabas que eras tu y estabas de coña
> ¿silber no eres tu?



que va tio, si te fijas siempre que sale tarifando alguien con monster o se pone en duda algo suyo, sale silber cual caballo veloz en su ayuda ,tu fijate
puedo estar de coña ,pero si a sido por mp, contigo no voy a estarlo


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Hasta Votin se ha dado cuenta!!!
> 
> Pero Votin no deje en bragas al niño en público...jo,jo,jo,....
> 
> Oye, postea los sitios esos tan buenos o da premiso a Ulisses para que los postee. ¡Queremos saber! ¿Tienes miedo que los foreros agoten las existencias o qué? Yo me comprometo a vender más barato.



Comprale a ulisses ,seguro que ahora te vende tu mierda moneda de CARLOSIII
150 EUR mas barato que tu se la vendiste a el,tomandole el pelamen por cierto


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que va tio, si te fijas siempre que sale tarifando alguien con monster o se pone en duda algo suyo, sale silber cual caballo veloz en su ayuda ,tu fijate
> puedo estar de coña ,pero si a sido por mp, contigo no voy a estarlo



Pues se lo di porque pensaba que eras tu
si quieres te paso los enlaces


----------



## Ulisses (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Comprale a ulisses ,seguro que ahora te vende tu mierda moneda de CARLOSIII
> 150 EUR mas barato que tu se la vendiste a el,tomandole el pelamen por cierto



Hombre, no digo que no. Siempre hay que tener en cuenta lo que pongo en mi firma. La verdad es que no tienes ninguna consideración, para una moneda histórica que compro me quieres chafar la ilusión.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> que va tio, si te fijas siempre que sale tarifando alguien con monster o se pone en duda algo suyo, sale silber cual caballo veloz en su ayuda ,tu fijate
> puedo estar de coña ,pero si a sido por mp, contigo no voy a estarlo



¿? Danos un ejemplo...

Mira secondhome, sentimos mucho lo de tus problemas, tu medicación, y toda tus frustraciones de niñez... Están dando constantemente un espectáculo que da vergüenza ajena. A veces hay que tener algo de cojones en la vida y aceptarla como es. A ver si maduras y aprendes que con pataletas de niño pequeño no se va a ningún sitio. Te debes de estar dando ostias constantemente en la vida. 

Cada día das más pena. En serio.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hombre, no digo que no. Siempre hay que tener en cuenta lo que pongo en mi firma. La verdad es que no tienes ninguna consideración, para una moneda histórica que compro me quieres chafar la ilusión.



De todas formas no hay mucha gente que compre alli por internet,solo
joyeros para comprar chatarra .
Pon en el numero de lote un numero y te dara el lote y en cuanto se vendio
suele haber mucho desierto cuando llevan diamantes,esmeraldas,etc
y se compran a peo puta.
Si silber es monster ya sabra donde comprar


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hombre, no digo que no. Siempre hay que tener en cuenta lo que pongo en mi firma. La verdad es que no tienes ninguna consideración, para una moneda histórica que compro me quieres chafar la ilusión.



ulisses , una vez me distes un sitio para comprar muy muy bueno, me jarté a comprar alfonsinas cuando costaban 130 euros,que jarta a comprar me pegué,todavia las tengo,no se si te di las gracias entonces,sino aprovecho para dartelas ahora y decirte que comentes el sitio,porque merece la pena,vende contrareembolso hasta un maximo de 600 euros, sino es de otra manera,pero gente muy maja.
me acuerdo que en el curro se extrañaban ver al cartero con contrareembolso de varios paquetes para mi


----------



## segundaresidencia (8 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿? Danos un ejemplo...
> 
> Mira secondhome, sentimos mucho lo de tus problemas, tu medicación, y toda tus frustraciones de niñez... Están dando constantemente un espectáculo que da vergüenza ajena. A veces hay que tener algo de cojones en la vida y aceptarla como es. A ver si maduras y aprendes que con pataletas de niño pequeño no se va a ningún sitio. Te debes de estar dando ostias constantemente en la vida.
> 
> Cada día das más pena. En serio.



¿te reporto ya ? o me espero a que digas algo mas......


----------



## Ulisses (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> De todas formas no hay mucha gente que compre alli por internet,solo
> joyeros para comprar chatarra .
> Pon en el numero de lote un numero y te dara el lote y en cuanto se vendio
> suele haber mucho desierto cuando llevan diamantes,esmeraldas,etc
> ...



Monster quiere conocer el contenido del privado, se le nota a la legua. Pero es eso...un privado. Si me das permiso lo posteo aquí. En todo caso, te corresponde a ti decidirlo o postearlo directamente.


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Monster quiere conocer el contenido del privado, se le nota a la legua. Pero es eso...un privado. Si me das permiso lo posteo aquí. En todo caso, te corresponde a ti decidirlo o postearlo directamente.



Tu mismo,cuanta mas gente menos podras comprar o mas caro
y mas con el agonia este de monster que es un pasaorero
Yo te lo conte por que perdiera un cliente por su chuleria de Carlitros III
a mi me lo contaron unos joyeros de Sevilla muy buenos clientes.
Te vas a hinchar cuando empiecen a final de mes........
Pero no te fies hay ya mucha gente enterada,asi que cuanto menos mejor


----------



## Ulisses (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tu mismo,cuanta mas gente menos podras comprar o mas caro
> y mas con el agonia este de monster que es un pasaorero
> Yo te lo conte por que perdiera un cliente por su chuleria de Carlitros III
> a mi me lo contaron unos joyeros de Sevilla muy buenos clientes.
> ...



Pues entonces, Monster...te quedas sin saberlo


----------



## VOTIN (8 Abr 2010)

Bueno,secondhome tambien esta en el ajo
Quien quiera saber los sitios pues que les mande un privado a
SILBER
ULISSES
SEGUNDARESIDENCIA

Al final esto sera un puto burdel y nadie comprara barato,pero como yo estoy ahora
con los columnarios pues que os mateis agusto ejejejejejejeje


----------



## Monsterspeculator (8 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,secondhome tambien esta en el ajo



No le llames "secondhome" que le causa trauma y te reporta...:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (9 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> No le llames "secondhome" que le causa trauma y te reporta...:XX:



Mucho de lo que se vende en EBAY sale de esas fuentes
Si tu ya sabes de los tres enlaces 2 seguramente ,pero el mas interesante
seguro que no lo sabes jejeeejejej
Eso de comprar monedas al peso de ley de 18 k es que mola mucho jejejejej
De ahi salieron mis monedillas de oro baratas jejejejejej

Si quieres mandales a ulisses la lista de lo que te interese y por una modica
comision te podra pasar algo....si quiere,claro esta:::X


----------



## Monsterspeculator (9 Abr 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mucho de lo que se vende en EBAY sale de esas fuentes
> Si tu ya sabes de los tres enlaces 2 seguramente ,pero el mas interesante
> seguro que no lo sabes jejeeejejej
> Eso de comprar monedas al peso de ley de 18 k es que mola mucho jejejejej
> ...



Pero Votin ¿no sabes que si las fuentes son de acceso público entonces no son buenas? No creeras que yo le compro lotes a alguien que se los vende a cualquiera. ¿no? Te podría dar mis fuentes, pero tendrías que viajar, y cuando llegases para comprar te darían otros precios...Lo siento chico...:XX:

¿Ya te ha vendido Ulisses la Carlitros III?


----------



## VOTIN (9 Abr 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Pero Votin ¿no sabes que si las fuentes son de acceso público entonces no son buenas? No creeras que yo le compro lotes a alguien que se los vende a cualquiera. ¿no? Te podría dar mis fuentes, pero tendrías que viajar, y cuando llegases para comprar te darían otros precios...Lo siento chico...:XX:
> 
> ¿Ya te ha vendido Ulisses la Carlitros III?



Deja de arrastrarte por los privados comiendole la pxxxx a los demas 
foreros para que te den informacion
¿No notas como si hubieran desaparecido y estuvieran ocupados en otras cosas?


----------



## luckybastardo (1 May 2010)

Me recomendais algun sitio en sevilla?


----------



## 7º_Día (2 May 2010)

Sí hombre, no deje de pasar por "el Cateto",...............a comer caracoles.:baba:


----------



## racional (7 May 2010)

luckybastardo dijo:


> Me recomendais algun sitio en sevilla?



En Sevilla oroexpress tiene una tienda. 

Yo como donde vivo no hay tiendas busco comprar por internet, que tal es la tienda ciode.net?


----------



## merche400 (7 May 2010)

Dubbele Gouden Dukaat 2009

a unos 35 euros/gramo

Metaal: Goud 
Gehalte: 983/1000 
Gewicht: 6,988 g 
Kwaliteit: Proof 
Oplage: 2.500 













¿Acabamos con ellas?


----------



## racional (7 May 2010)

a 35 el gramo es mucho, paso de pagar mas del precio spot


----------



## Eldenegro (8 May 2010)

racional dijo:


> a 35 el gramo es mucho, paso de pagar mas del precio spot



Piensa que la compras en una casa oficial europea, con certificado y demas. Ademas, a mi la moneda me gusta. Acabo de pillar el ducado sencillo, y cuando tenga dinero buscare el doble (el que esta anunciado arriba), pero yo tengo motivaciones de coleccionista.


----------



## frj (9 May 2010)

Hola, 

busco experiencias de alguien que haya comprado krugerrands u otras monedas en orodirect.es. Las kruger están ahora a 1006 euros, ¿qué os parece? ¿dan buen servicio los de orodirect? 

Si ya se ha tratado el tema por favor decirme dónde, es que me he leído un montón de páginas de este hilo pero no he podido con todas por culpa de los trolls que hacen esto interminable.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## elias2 (9 May 2010)

Por lo que se ha dicho por aqui, son un sitio de confianza, eso si, son bastante caros.


----------



## femstore (9 May 2010)

frj dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> busco experiencias de alguien que haya comprado krugerrands u otras monedas en orodirect.es. Las kruger están ahora a 1006 euros, ¿qué os parece? ¿dan buen servicio los de orodirect?
> 
> ...



Oro direct?
eso es un robo! 
Dime si quieres de que localidad eres y te digo alguna tienda que te pille "cerca" y que te pueda dar mejor precio...como unos 100-150 euros menos.


----------



## frj (9 May 2010)

Vivo en Vizcaya, si hubiera una tienda física cerca sería mejor desde luego, y encima más barato. 

Por favor, agradecería experiencias de todos los que hayáis comprado monedas: dónde, precios, seriedad, etc

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Oro direct?
> eso es un robo!
> Dime si quieres de que localidad eres y te digo alguna tienda que te pille "cerca" y que te pueda dar mejor precio...como unos 100-150 euros menos.



Dime donde comprar los krugers por 850-900 €.... dudo que existan AHORA a ese precio....

Para lo caros que suelen ser, tienen los precios como alemania, asi que estan bien.


----------



## femstore (10 May 2010)

frj dijo:


> Vivo en Vizcaya, si hubiera una tienda física cerca sería mejor desde luego, y encima más barato.
> 
> Por favor, agradecería experiencias de todos los que hayáis comprado monedas: dónde, precios, seriedad, etc
> 
> Saludos



Puedo recomendarte un sitio en Bilbao..si te viene bien mándame un privado y te doy el nombre.
El viernes pasado vendieron monedas entre 25-28 euros/gramo en Vitoria.


----------



## femstore (10 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Dime donde comprar los krugers por 850-900 €.... dudo que existan AHORA a ese precio....
> 
> Para lo caros que suelen ser, tienen los precios como alemania, asi que estan bien.



El viernes pasado en la convención de Vitoria.
Hace 2 findes en la de Málaga. 
Y seguramente el 20/21 en Madrid también se puedan comprar en 900 si el oro sigue alto.


AHORA el oro está alto, pero hace un mes estaba más bajo, y hace unos días..
teniendo en cuenta que ningún comerciante compra a precio de spot....la mayoría de ellos te lo pueden vender un 5-15% por debajo de spot con relativa facilidad.


----------



## frj (10 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Puedo recomendarte un sitio en Bilbao..si te viene bien mándame un privado y te doy el nombre.
> El viernes pasado vendieron monedas entre 25-28 euros/gramo en Vitoria.



Tienes un privado.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 May 2010)

privi mio tb


----------



## das kind (10 May 2010)

Bueno, por primera vez me he decidido a comprar un par de monedas:

Kruger 1976 1 oz. 940 €
50 USD 2006 1 oz. 680 €

Espero que no seáis muy malvados conmigo, acabo de "perder la virginidad", y ya sabéis, la primera vez...

Gracias por vuestras opiniones y vuestra "suavidad" en las mismas...


----------



## pepecuco (10 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> días..
> teniendo en cuenta que ningún comerciante compra a precio de spot....la mayoría de ellos te lo pueden vender un 5-15% por debajo de spot con relativa facilidad.




¿ y usted es comerciante???

ni para usted ni para mi, le compro al -10% bajo el spot, todo el oro que me pueda conseguir.

espero su respuesta


----------



## femstore (10 May 2010)

pepecuco dijo:


> ¿ y usted es comerciante???
> 
> ni para usted ni para mi, le compro al -10% bajo el spot, todo el oro que me pueda conseguir.
> 
> espero su respuesta



Soy comerciante, pero no "pasaorero". Lo mio es un producto más exclusivo que el bullion (aunque si buscas referencias sobre mi en este foro verá que no hablo por hablar). 

No voy a meterme en caminos que no son los mios.
Supongamos que el oro hoy está a 30 euros/gramo y yo se lo consigo a 27e/g. Usted me dice que le compre 10 monedas de 1oz y yo lo hago, por supuesto con mi dinero.
Mañana me levanto y el gramo está a 26, usted me pagaría los 27? Seguramente no. Es un riesgo con el que no quiero correr y menos para la miseria que se gana. Ya dije en su día que yo si no es para ganar al menos un 5% no comercio con nada. Prefiero poner en contacto al interesado con el vendedor y que se apañen entre ellos. El bullion NO es mi negocio, y obviamente no diría que el viernes pasado se vendió oro bajo spot sin ser cierto, por que es tirarme piedras a mi mismo.

A varios foreros les he enviado por privado direcciones físicas donde comprar bajo spot. Si tramitan alguna compra que lo pongan en el foro tanto si sale bien como si sale mal.

Parece un misterio incomprensible para mucha gente el que algunos comerciantes puedan vender con amplios márgenes bajo spot...pero la respuesta es muy simple...
-1º El oro está subiendo, por tanto, lo que compraron hace 5 meses ya está por debajo del spot actual.
- 2º Son numismáticos y comerciantes, ellos NO compran a precio de spot. *Como mucho* alguno pagará 24 euros el gramo, ya que la única forma que tienen de venderlo y ganar algo rápidamente es comprar y vender por debajo de spot.
- 3º siempre hay gente que necesita malvender por necesidades económicas. Por tanto, siempre hay comerciantes que se aprovechan de ello pagando 18 euros el gramo (en el centro de Madrid, todos pagan eso). Y por consiguiente...no creo que sea un gran problema para esos comerciantes vender oro a un 10% bajo spot, ya que aún así están ganando más de un 50%.


Si lo desea puedo decirle dónde comprar a ciertos comerciantes que suelen vender bajo spot. Eso sí, obviamente no tengo ni idea de cuanta cantidad tienen.


----------



## puntodecontrol (10 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Soy comerciante, pero no "pasaorero". Lo mio es un producto más exclusivo que el bullion (aunque si buscas referencias sobre mi en este foro verá que no hablo por hablar).
> 
> No voy a meterme en caminos que no son los mios.
> Supongamos que el oro hoy está a 30 euros/gramo y yo se lo consigo a 27e/g. Usted me dice que le compre 10 monedas de 1oz y yo lo hago, por supuesto con mi dinero.
> ...



Yo les he mandado un mail, pues de bilbao a vitoria ir pa na es tonteria y de momento no me han respondido.
Cuando lo hagan y les compre algo si lo hago, lo posteare aqui.


----------



## femstore (10 May 2010)

Son comerciantes tradicionales...no te dejes engañar por que tengan web :XX:


Prueba mañana por tlf que seguro que te atienden antes....
La mayoría de numis tienen web por tenerla pero ni la hacen caso ni la actualizan.


----------



## frj (10 May 2010)

Vaya, pues es curioso que tengan tienda online y no hagan caso al email (yo también contacté de esa manera con quien me comentaste).

En cuanto pueda voy para Bilbao a ver qué me cuentan, aunque no sé qué me da entrar en una tienda de numismática sin tener ni pajolera idea de monedas 

Saludos


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

frj dijo:


> Vaya, pues es curioso que tengan tienda online y no hagan caso al email (yo también contacté de esa manera con quien me comentaste).
> 
> En cuanto pueda voy para Bilbao a ver qué me cuentan, aunque no sé qué me da entrar en una tienda de numismática sin tener ni pajolera idea de monedas
> 
> Saludos



nada, me equivoque de post


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2010)

¿y comprar el oro en suiza y almacenarlo alli? mejor que en España por tema corralito o desastre? allí nadie podria meter la zarpa ¿no?ienso:


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿y comprar el oro en suiza y almacenarlo alli? mejor que en España por tema corralito o desastre? allí nadie podria meter la zarpa ¿no?ienso:



vas a poner la misma pregunta en todos los posts....

cansino......:abajo:


----------



## pepecuco (11 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Soy comerciante, pero no "pasaorero". Lo mio es un producto más exclusivo que el bullion (aunque si buscas referencias sobre mi en este foro verá que no hablo por hablar).
> 
> No voy a meterme en caminos que no son los mios.
> Supongamos que el oro hoy está a 30 euros/gramo y yo se lo consigo a 27e/g. Usted me dice que le compre 10 monedas de 1oz y yo lo hago, por supuesto con mi dinero.
> ...




le quedare muy agradecido si me facilita el contacto de dichos comerciantes, ya que con los mantengo tratos el busines es el siguiente: compra sopt +3% venta spot - 3% ( nunca he vendido, pero esta es la palabra que me dieron), siempre en cantidades de + de 6.000 €, con lo cual spot -10% es una muy buena operacion.

espero sus noticias

saludos


----------



## femstore (11 May 2010)

pepecuco dijo:


> le quedare muy agradecido si me facilita el contacto de dichos comerciantes, ya que con los mantengo tratos el busines es el siguiente: compra sopt +3% venta spot - 3% ( nunca he vendido, pero esta es la palabra que me dieron), siempre en cantidades de + de 6.000 €, con lo cual spot -10% es una muy buena operacion.
> 
> espero sus noticias
> 
> saludos



De que localidad es usted? puede escribirme por privado si prefiere.

También aclaro que lo del viernes pasado SUPONGO que es un caso especial, ya que de la noche a la mañana el oro pegó un pelotazo y se lo podían permitir. No creo que tengan oro barato para toda la vida o si aún les queda. Lo que si sé es que si no es a 25, siempre hay gente que vende a 26-27-28 estando el gramo a 30-31. Compran barato para vender barato.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 May 2010)

menuda mierda de hilo...solo hay especuladores...a mamarla...::::::


----------



## femstore (11 May 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> menuda mierda de hilo...solo hay especuladores...a mamarla...::::::



¿Especuladores?

La gente busca oro barato, les digo donde comprar sin meterme de por medio

Donde está la especulación?

La gente que compra oro sabe lo que hace, yo por eso no compro/invierto en oro. Pero no creo que sea necesario especular para que los que compren a menudo sepan lo que tienen que hacer.


----------



## racional (11 May 2010)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿y comprar el oro en suiza y almacenarlo alli? mejor que en España por tema corralito o desastre? allí nadie podria meter la zarpa ¿no?ienso:



Y porque almacenarlo en suiza? prefiero almacenarlo en la baldosa falsa de mi casa que me queda mas cerca.


----------



## EUE (11 May 2010)

Dentro de unos días va a haber una convención numismática donde yo vivo.
Mi idea es ir a ver que tal y si venden algo de oro que me pueda interesar.

Los numis, en general, son de fiar? voy con pesa y pie de rey? se pueden encontrar monedas por debajo del spot?

A ver si los que conoceis el tema me podeis dar algún consejillo...os lo agredecería.

Saludos!


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Dentro de unos días va a haber una convención numismática donde yo vivo.
> Mi idea es ir a ver que tal y si venden algo de oro que me pueda interesar.
> 
> Los numis, en general, son de fiar? voy con pesa y pie de rey? se pueden encontrar monedas por debajo del spot?
> ...



donde? malaga?


----------



## femstore (12 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Dentro de unos días va a haber una convención numismática donde yo vivo.
> Mi idea es ir a ver que tal y si venden algo de oro que me pueda interesar.
> 
> Los numis, en general, son de fiar? voy con pesa y pie de rey? se pueden encontrar monedas por debajo del spot?
> ...



Convención? Dónde?

Las próximas son:

21 y 22 Mayo Madrid
29 Antequera
4 Junio Valencia
11 Junio Sevilla
19 Junio Logroño
2 Julio Santander

y no sigo que quedan muy lejos )


Edito: Pocos numis son de fiar, y cuanto más viejos, peor todavía. Puedes tener suerte o puedes ir recomendado, en cualquier caso, ten en cuenta que más que numis son buitres.


----------



## syn (13 May 2010)

Una pregunta que supongo que tiene tantas respuestas como foreros... pero tengo duda existencial...

Hace un año compre lingote (sempsa con factura y certificado) y ahora me viene la duda de no saber si cambiarlo por monedas que sean más liquidas.
Pero claro aunque la compra del mismo aunque superior al precio que me costo es un inferior al costo de los mismos gramos en monedas +/- 10%
¿Es facil vender lingotes en alemania o bruselas de Sempsa?
Cambio por monedas o mantego el lingote?

Gracias por los consejos adelantadas.


----------



## segundaresidencia (13 May 2010)

syn dijo:


> Una pregunta que supongo que tiene tantas respuestas como foreros... pero tengo duda existencial...
> 
> Hace un año compre lingote (sempsa con factura y certificado) y ahora me viene la duda de no saber si cambiarlo por monedas que sean más liquidas.
> Pero claro aunque la compra del mismo aunque superior al precio que me costo es un inferior al costo de los mismos gramos en monedas +/- 10%
> ...



al cambiarlo vas a perder ,mi opinion es que ya lo dejes estar y mantengas el lingote.
en cuanto a vender, supongo que al tener el good delibery sempsa, no deberias tener problema al venderlo,lo desconozco,no tengo lingotes de sempsa ,pero esto ultimo que te digo lo desconozco
un saludo


----------



## puntodecontrol (13 May 2010)

syn dijo:


> Una pregunta que supongo que tiene tantas respuestas como foreros... pero tengo duda existencial...
> 
> Hace un año compre lingote (sempsa con factura y certificado) y ahora me viene la duda de no saber si cambiarlo por monedas que sean más liquidas.
> Pero claro aunque la compra del mismo aunque superior al precio que me costo es un inferior al costo de los mismos gramos en monedas +/- 10%
> ...



en belgica es donde mas facil es.


----------



## pepecuco (13 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> De que localidad es usted? puede escribirme por privado si prefiere.
> 
> También aclaro que lo del viernes pasado SUPONGO que es un caso especial, ya que de la noche a la mañana el oro pegó un pelotazo y se lo podían permitir. No creo que tengan oro barato para toda la vida o si aún les queda. Lo que si sé es que si no es a 25, siempre hay gente que vende a 26-27-28 estando el gramo a 30-31. Compran barato para vender barato.



del norte de españa.

espero las direcciones por privado o por este medio, como prefiera


----------



## das kind (13 May 2010)

Entonces, ahora mismo ¿a cuánto pagaríais el gr. de oro?

A mí me parece que, como comprador/inversor particular a pequeña escala, no deberían pagarse más de 28-29 €/gr...

Pero no soy ningún docto en la materia, lo poco que sé lo he aprendido aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## EUE (13 May 2010)

Hola.

A ver si alguno de la orosfera puede comentarme algo acerca de esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2779261-post65.html


----------



## un marronazo (13 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> A ver si alguno de la orosfera puede comentarme algo acerca de esto:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2779261-post65.html



un marronazo, tú no tienes permisos para acceder a esta página. Esto puede deberse a una de varias razones:

Tu cuenta de usuario puede no tener los suficientes privilegios para acceder a esta página. ¿Estás intentando editar un mensaje de otro usuario, acceder a funciones administrativas o a algún otro sistema con privilegios?
Si lo que estás tratando de haceer, es crear un nuevo mensaje, El administrador pudo haber deshabilitado tu cuenta, o puede estar esperando su activación.


como el MONSTER me eliminó de la orosfera no puedo leerlo 

postea directamente el texto de lo que quieres saber


----------



## EUE (13 May 2010)

Bueno, en resumen era uno que en segundamano anunciaba una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mejicanos por 450 € y a base de emails me di cuenta de que era un timo.

este es el enlace:

MONEDA MEXICO 50 PESOS ORO Puro 37,5 g en Barcelona - Segundamano.es - 19663666


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2010)

un marronazo dijo:


> un marronazo, tú no tienes permisos para acceder a esta página. Esto puede deberse a una de varias razones:
> 
> Tu cuenta de usuario puede no tener los suficientes privilegios para acceder a esta página. ¿Estás intentando editar un mensaje de otro usuario, acceder a funciones administrativas o a algún otro sistema con privilegios?
> Si lo que estás tratando de haceer, es crear un nuevo mensaje, El administrador pudo haber deshabilitado tu cuenta, o puede estar esperando su activación.
> ...



Pues si te ha eliminado, debería reconsiderar esa decisión. En mi opinión ya va siendo hora de que hagais las paces.


----------



## un marronazo (13 May 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Pues si te ha eliminado, debería reconsiderar esa decisión. En mi opinión ya va siendo hora de que hagais las paces.









si, pero que no se entere nadie..... no podemos dar ninguno de los dos nuestro brazo a torcer


----------



## un marronazo (13 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Bueno, en resumen era uno que en segundamano anunciaba una moneda de oro de 50 pesos mejicanos por 450 € y a base de emails me di cuenta de que era un timo.
> 
> este es el enlace:
> 
> MONEDA MEXICO 50 PESOS ORO Puro 37,5 g en Barcelona - Segundamano.es - 19663666



no dudes de que lo es... nadie te va a vender duros a pesetas.... o euros a céntimos...


----------



## Ulisses (13 May 2010)

un marronazo dijo:


> si, pero que no se entere nadie..... no podemos dar ninguno de los dos nuestro brazo a torcer



Entonces...los dos sois mujeres????? :XX:


----------



## atwin (13 May 2010)

das kind dijo:


> Bueno, por primera vez me he decidido a comprar un par de monedas:
> 
> Kruger 1976 1 oz. 940 €
> 50 USD 2006 1 oz. 680 €
> ...



Hola, este es mi primer post y mi inicio en este fascinante mundo de las inversiones "aureas" .
Mirando precios lo mas barato que veo a dia d hoy son 1037 Leuros por un Krugerrand 1oz. Ya me direis, si es posible, donde encontrais estos precios tan "apañaos". 
Mi intencion es comprar unas 10 monedas asi que agradezco cualquier consejo u orientacion.
Muchas Gracias a todos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (14 May 2010)

atwin dijo:


> Hola, este es mi primer post y mi inicio en este fascinante mundo de las inversiones "aureas" .
> Mirando precios lo mas barato que veo a dia d hoy son 1037 Leuros por un Krugerrand 1oz. Ya me direis, si es posible, donde encontrais estos precios tan "apañaos".
> Mi intencion es comprar unas 10 monedas asi que agradezco cualquier consejo u orientacion.
> Muchas Gracias a todos.



bienvenido,yo tampoco las veo a menos de ese precio.
me estoy quedando alucinando en otros hilos lo que pasa con un vendedor de ebay :8::8: ,los respeto profundamente ,pero me cuesta creer que haya gente que se fie de comprar en ebay,ya se que el 99.99% sale bien,pero ahora mismo leo una muestra de lo que pasa cuando sale mal,joder que palo.
un saludo


----------



## racional (14 May 2010)

¿utilizais algun sistema de comprobacion de autenticidad de oro?


----------



## Germain (14 May 2010)

racional dijo:


> ¿utilizais algun sistema de comprobacion de autenticidad de oro?



Yo peso y mido.


----------



## pusilanime (15 May 2010)

*comprar oro*

hay un tio aki en las palmas de gran canaria que vende oro a 30 euros el gramo, tiene una tienda de compra de oro llamada 'el lingote', dice que tienen certificado pero no se si fiarme, ¿porque lo vende tan barato si en orodirect le pagarian mas por este oro?


----------



## EUE (15 May 2010)

Hola a todos.

Esta mañana he estado en una convención numismática. 

Nada mas llegar y ver el ambiente me sentí terriblemente fuera de lugar :cook:. Eché un vistazo general y fui preguntando por los puestos por onzas de plata y precios. Noté muy poco entusiasmo y menos ganas de vender.
Me dirigí a uno en concreto y al preguntarle por pandas chinos o eagles me dice: son muy caros, sin especificar el precio hasta que le insistí. Luego seguí preguntando y negociando precios hasta que me dice: bueno, acaba ya que tengo gente :. Finalmente le compre unas onzas de maple por 16 €.

La verdad es que mis convicciones metalíferas se tambalearon por momentos, eso que el forero femstore ya me había prevenido antes de lo que me podría encontrar allí.

Yo recomiendo a quien no tenga contactos en este mundillo, que compre y venda por internet.

Un saludo!


----------



## Germain (15 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Esta mañana he estado en una convención numismática.
> 
> ...



No haberle comprado y que se las hubiera metido por el culo.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 May 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Finalmente le compre unas onzas de maple por 16 €.



¿Es fácil encontrarlas a esos precios?


----------



## atwin (25 May 2010)

Me gustaria haceros una consulta. Tengo intencion de ir a Londres el 25 de junio. Como esta el tema de krugerrans alli? me salen a mejor precio que en España?compraria unos 10 y quiero saber si vale la pena y si me podeis recomendar algun sitio para comprarlos. Gracias


----------



## puntodecontrol (25 May 2010)

atwin dijo:


> Me gustaria haceros una consulta. Tengo intencion de ir a Londres el 25 de junio. Como esta el tema de krugerrans alli? me salen a mejor precio que en España?compraria unos 10 y quiero saber si vale la pena y si me podeis recomendar algun sitio para comprarlos. Gracias



Como la onza este a mas de 1000€ te la juegas al pasar por aduanas.....

Maximo 10.000€ entre paises en efectivo, y el oro al ser moneda, es efectivo....


----------



## Obi (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Como la onza este a mas de 1000€ te la juegas al pasar por aduanas.....
> 
> Maximo 10.000€ entre paises en efectivo, y el oro al ser moneda, es efectivo....



¿Sabe alguien si lo que cuenta, legalmente hoy día, es el valor facial de las monedas? Es decir, si tienes Maples, ¿cada una vale por 50 dólares canadienses?. Si tienes Filarmónicas, ¿cada una son 100 euros?... ¿O en aduanas valoran las monedas por su cotización real en oro?


----------



## 7º_Día (26 May 2010)

¿no cuenta en este caso su valor facial?


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 May 2010)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Sabe alguien si lo que cuenta, legalmente hoy día, es el valor facial de las monedas? Es decir, si tienes Maples, ¿cada una vale por 50 dólares canadienses?. Si tienes Filarmónicas, ¿cada una son 100 euros?... ¿O en aduanas valoran las monedas por su cotización real en oro?



Valor real.... sino, que se lo digan a que pillaron en la aduana de EEUU destino Mexico... XD

Llevaba el tio como 40 o 50 monedas de 1oz de oro xD


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Como la onza este a mas de 1000€ te la juegas al pasar por aduanas.....
> 
> Maximo 10.000€ entre paises en efectivo, y el oro al ser moneda, es efectivo....



una pregunta, si la onza americana vale 50$ como facial, tendrias que pasar mas de 2000 onzas para que superases los 10.000 leuros¿no?
¿valor facial? ¿valor de metal?
this is the cuestion


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta, si la onza americana vale 50$ como facial, tendrias que pasar mas de 2000 onzas para que superases los 10.000 leuros¿no?
> ¿valor facial? ¿valor de metal?
> this is the cuestion



lee mi posts de hace 2min que el tuyo...

y sino, busca en el hilo oficial del oro lo que le paso a un yanki.....


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> Valor real.... sino, que se lo digan a que pillaron en la aduana de EEUU destino Mexico... XD
> 
> Llevaba el tio como 40 o 50 monedas de 1oz de oro xD



las leyes americanas no tienen que ser las mismas que en europa, fui una vez a hacienda y me dijeron que si pasaba efectivo por mas de 10.000 euros tenia que rellenar formulario, y si no NADA,EN EU EXISTE LA LIBRE CIRCULACION DE MERCANCIAS Y EL ORO ES UNA MERCANCIA MAS.
esto en mayuscula fue lo que me dijeron en hacienda, de todas maneras meter oro en españa es facil,mas que sacarlo,serian bobos los de aduanas si pusiesen impedimentos en meter dinero en nuestro pais


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> lee mi posts de hace 2min que el tuyo...
> 
> y sino, busca en el hilo oficial del oro lo que le paso a un yanki.....



si,pero la noticia tampoco podria ser tal y como la contaron, vuelvo a repetir que las leyes americanas son diferentes, ademas con las monedas de 50 pesos es con las que se pagan los rescates de los secuestros en mexico, estan mas perseguidas que aqui los billetes de 500,aunque sea oro,eso si


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> las leyes americanas no tienen que ser las mismas que en europa, fui una vez a hacienda y me dijeron que si pasaba efectivo por mas de 10.000 euros tenia que rellenar formulario, y si no NADA,EN EU EXISTE LA LIBRE CIRCULACION DE MERCANCIAS Y EL ORO ES UNA MERCANCIA MAS.
> esto en mayuscula fue lo que me dijeron en hacienda, de todas maneras meter oro en españa es facil,mas que sacarlo,serian bobos los de aduanas si pusiesen impedimentos en meter dinero en nuestro pais



El oro es moneda como tal, yo no me fio un pelo....

Vete a saber si te dijeron eso pa pillar cacho....


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> lee mi posts de hace 2min que el tuyo...
> 
> y sino, busca en el hilo oficial del oro lo que le paso a un yanki.....



cuando fui ha hacienda fui porque pensaba comprar afuera mas de 10.000 leuros en oro, y dentro de europa me lo dejaron muy clarito, otra cosa es si vienes de fuera de eu,desconozco que pasaria,por cierto el de hacienda cuando fuimos a preguntarle eso ,el tio se quedo a cuadros, nos miraba como un bicho raro,de este hace ya un tiempo, seguro que el tio se acordará de nosotros cuando escuche que el oro toca máximos:
un saludo


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> El oro es moneda como tal, yo no me fio un pelo....
> 
> Vete a saber si te dijeron eso pa pillar cacho....



al salir enseñé el formulario compulsado y a la vuelta llevaba la jefa en el bolso todas las monedas(lo metio en la cinta), ni pio, si nos llegan a decir algo,esta claro que podia demostrar la procedencia de todas las monedas y del dinero con que compré


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> una pregunta, si la onza americana vale 50$ como facial, tendrias que pasar mas de 2000 onzas para que superases los 10.000 leuros¿no?
> ¿valor facial? ¿valor de metal?
> this is the cuestion



You mean "this is the question", right ?

Custom officers are not that stupid my friend.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> si,pero la noticia tampoco podria ser tal y como la contaron, vuelvo a repetir que las leyes americanas son diferentes, ademas con las monedas de 50 pesos es con las que se pagan los rescates de los secuestros en mexico, estan mas perseguidas que aqui los billetes de 500,aunque sea oro,eso si




¿Por qué siempre dices tantas tonterías? 

Y la ley americana es similar a la de aquí. Informate pájaro.


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> You mean "*that *is the question", right ?
> 
> Custom officers are not *so *stupid my friend.



sin acritud


----------



## puntodecontrol (26 May 2010)

La encontre:

Polica frustra contrabando de oro en el AICM - El Universal - Mxico

Los uniformados hicieron la revisión del equipaje y encontraron *50 monedas con la leyenda 'Sudáfrica' y otras 100 con una leyenda de 'United States of America*'. 

El sujeto fue conducido ante el agente del Ministerio Público, quien hizo el pesaje del metal que resultó de 5 kilos 33 gramos.

----


----------



## Monsterspeculator (26 May 2010)

puntodecontrol dijo:


> sin acritud



Sin acritud también, pero deberías revisar tu inglés si piensas que lo que he escrito es incorrecto. 

*This* was silly. Don't be *that* mean !!


----------



## segundaresidencia (26 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Por qué siempre dices tantas tonterías?
> 
> Y la ley americana es similar a la de aquí. Informate pájaro.



anda vete a que te den tu racion diaria de hostias juancarlosb, eddy stuyvensant y miss marple,siento hoy no poder ayudarte,estoy algo liadillo
un saludo
pd pobrecito monster le ownean hasta con el ingles,para lo que ha quedado, para revisar consumos de petroleo y traer cafés


----------



## wolfy (27 May 2010)

*Duda Dolar de Oro*

Hola amigos:

Hoy he estado mirando para comprar alguna monedilla y me he encontrado con algo que no conozco.

Es una Moneda de 1 Dolar o Medio Dolar (No estoy Seguro) de tamaño de 
1ct de € pero algo mas fina o sea una Miniatura.

No sé si es buena o es una reproduccion. He mirado por la Web y creo que a finales del 1800 se emitio algo asi.
 
La moneda me la venden al peso (22€/Gr) ¿Que opinais???

Un Saludo.


----------



## Tony Soprano (28 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Hola amigos:
> 
> Hoy he estado mirando para comprar alguna monedilla y me he encontrado con algo que no conozco.
> 
> ...




Al margen de que no tengo ni idea de qué moneda hablas, 22 pavos el gramo no se ve desde hace bastante... cuando la oz estaba a 700€ o asi. No será 32 euros el gramo??


----------



## wolfy (28 May 2010)

Tony Soprano dijo:


> Al margen de que no tengo ni idea de qué moneda hablas, 22 pavos el gramo no se ve desde hace bastante... cuando la oz estaba a 700€ o asi. No será 32 euros el gramo??



No, es 22€/Gr. el origen no lo puedo citar, pero la idea de como conseguirlo a ese precio me la dio otro Forero aqui. (Aparte de mir artes en el regateo) 

de hecho ayer pille al mismo una moneda una moneda de 20Fr de la Confederacion Helvetica a 147€. (23€/Gr)


----------



## Enrico Zola (29 May 2010)

Como dice nuestro amigo de new jersey, hace mucho que el gramo no esta a ese valor. Si la has pillado a ese precio, creo que bien pillada esta. Si tu contacto tiene hojas, antilopes, aguilas, pepitas... a ese precio, es de considerar.

Venga chavales que ya queda menos para junio


----------



## skipyy (29 May 2010)

La verdad que esos precios son muy interesantes, por aquí hay más de un cliente potencial...


----------



## luckybastardo (30 May 2010)

Para invertir unos 10.000 € a largo plazo 20-30 años ¿que recomendais?, ¿monedas o lingotes?, ¿en que proporcion teniendo en cuenta dejar 1/5 del total para poder venderlo rapido por si surge alguna necesidad?.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (30 May 2010)

luckybastardo dijo:


> Para invertir unos 10.000 € a largo plazo 20-30 años ¿que recomendais?, ¿monedas o lingotes?, ¿en que proporcion teniendo en cuenta dejar 1/5 del total para poder venderlo rapido por si surge alguna necesidad?.



Siempre monedas. Aunque los lingotes los puedas comprar algo más baratos, se venden mucho peor. Compra moneda con mercado internacional lo más ajustada al spot.


----------



## Enrico Zola (30 May 2010)

Como dice monsters que de esto sabe un rato, lo mejor son monedas. Reconocidas internacionalmente para que el día de mañana las vendas sin el mínimo problema. lo mas ajustadas al spot para que le saques la máxima rentabilidad ( si lo compras bajo spot mejor que mejor, aunque en 30 años lo mejor sea ir haciendo medias). Mejor monedas porque si por causas de la vida la vida te hace que tengas que vender algo para esa necesidad que decías... si tienes 5 monedas siempre puedes vender 3 por ejemplo y seguir conservando 2, en caso de tener solo un lingote, lo tendrías que vender entero, a parte que seguro que encuentras mas facil compradores dispuestos a "gastarse" 1000 euros en una onza que a uno dispuesto a "gastarse" 5000 en un lingote de 5 onzas. un lingote sin un sello reconocido, el día de mañana le harán pruebas para saber si es verdadero lo que vendes( que pagaras tu esa prueba), un krugerrand, un maple leaf... los conoce hasta mi gato dificiles de falsificar.... en fin lo de siempre

Te podrìa dar muchas razones desde las poco creativas "las monedas son mas bonitas", pasando por razones numanisticas, hasta las mas fantàsticas... "sientete un pirata en casa con tu cofre del tesoro.ARRRR"


----------



## Germain (30 May 2010)

Enrico Zola dijo:


> "sientete un pirata en casa con tu cofre del tesoro.ARRRR"



Esa es mi razón.


----------



## wolfy (30 May 2010)

*Monedita*

Repito Post a ver si alguien me puede ayudar......

He estado mirando para comprar alguna monedilla y me he encontrado con algo que no conozco.

Es una Moneda de 1 Dolar o Medio Dolar (No estoy Seguro) de tamaño de 
1ct de € (1 Centimo de €uro) pero algo mas fina o sea una Miniatura.

No sé si es buena o es una reproduccion. He mirado por la Web y creo que a finales del 1800 se emitio algo asi.

Alguien sabe algo sobre esas monedas o como creo son Falsas.

Un Saludo


----------



## Germain (30 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Repito Post a ver si alguien me puede ayudar......
> 
> He estado mirando para comprar alguna monedilla y me he encontrado con algo que no conozco.
> 
> ...



Cuidado, a ver si te van a endosar una de estas chapadas en oro.


http://***.ebay.es/MINI-MONEDA-SAINT-GAUDENS-LIBERTY-ORO-HGE-0-6-GRAMOS-/230477968674?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35a98eb522


----------



## wolfy (31 May 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Cuidado, a ver si te van a endosar una de estas chapadas en oro.
> 
> 
> http://***.ebay.es/MINI-MONEDA-SAINT-GAUDENS-LIBERTY-ORO-HGE-0-6-GRAMOS-/230477968674?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item35a98eb522



Ahi esta mi duda. 

Monedas de Oro de Ese tamaño existieron realmente???


----------



## Germain (31 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Ahi esta mi duda.
> 
> Monedas de Oro de Ese tamaño existieron realmente???



Lo he estado mirando y por aquella época sí que existieron monedas de 1 dólar de oro 0,900. Pesan 1,67 g y miden 15 mm. Antes de comprarla mira a ver si tiene esas medidas.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Ahi esta mi duda.
> 
> Monedas de Oro de Ese tamaño existieron realmente???



Si que existen pequeñas monedas de 1 dolar de oro con la "Liberty Head". Se acuñaron en los 185*. Normalmente llevan un sobrespot importante. Averigua que no sea una falsificación. Si necesitas ayuda escríbeme.


----------



## benito camela (31 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Ahi esta mi duda.
> 
> Monedas de Oro de Ese tamaño existieron realmente???



Si,yo no las compraría a no ser que te falte alguna para completar alguna serie.
Normalmente por su tamaño y ser relativamente recientes(<200 años),no estan muy deterioradas, si no es indiscrección,¿cuanto te quieren cobrar por ellas?, existen posibilidades mejores de monedas españolas antiguas y de pequeño tamaño,con un sobreprecio muy bajo, y no te alarmes que aunque aqui se diga lo contrario,la moneda española antigua es muy reconocida a nivel mundial, si te da miedo por desconocimiento de mercado de moneda antigua española, intenta comprar las que menos sobreprecio lleven, asi mejor que nadie sabrás que aunque te esten dando los peores años, no estas comprando mal de precio.
Si buscas invertir en bullion ,vete a por otras,cualquier cosa me lo dices por mensaje privado que no entro mucho y no me da tiempo a leer todo.
Muchas gracias, me gustaria aclarar por algunos mensajes privados que me llegaron que no vendo monedas, de momento ) no vendo aunque viendo la demanda de por aqui : quizás mas adelante.
Gracias.


----------



## femstore (31 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> No, es 22€/Gr. el origen no lo puedo citar, pero la idea de como conseguirlo a ese precio me la dio otro Forero aqui. (Aparte de mir artes en el regateo)
> 
> de hecho ayer pille al mismo una moneda una moneda de 20Fr de la Confederacion Helvetica a 147€. (23€/Gr)




Cual de ellas?
las que yo conozco no son de oro 999

Las únicas monedas que conozco de "oro" de tamaño 1 céntimo es de oro muy pero que muy bajo (de 900 para abajo)

te han confirmado la pureza??


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 May 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Cual de ellas?
> las que yo conozco no son de oro 999
> 
> Las únicas monedas que conozco de "oro" de tamaño 1 céntimo es de oro muy pero que muy bajo (de 900 para abajo)
> ...




Los Liberty Head de 1 dolar tienen ley 900, como toda la moneda americana de esa época.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (31 May 2010)

benito camela dijo:


> y no te alarmes que aunque aqui se diga lo contrario,la moneda española antigua es muy reconocida a nivel mundial



:fiufiu:

Si fuese cierto no habría un mercado nacional tan manipulado. 

En plan de elegir moneda histórica, de cabeza a la americana. Allí si hay un mercado potente y más transparente que el de la moneda española.


----------



## wolfy (31 May 2010)

Gracias a todos por las Respuestas:

Las monedas que indico todavia no las tengo (y no se si al final me las venderá) Aunque espero que sí.

Tenia varias (Libertades Mexicanas, Otras monedas de las Libertades más pequeñas (20 Pesos y de 10 Pesos) y esas 2 Monedas americanas. (Que por lo que recuerdo e indicaciones de Otros Foreros (Muy Agradecido) parecen ser Buenas) 

De Libertades estoy de momento Servido. Aunque a ese precio me lo pensaré. :

Segun me comento el origen es de los viajes de un antiguo cliente suyo (por lo que deduzco que son Buenas (Al menos las Libertades lo eran porque las habia comprado en un Banco de Mexico años atras) y se habia desprendido de ellas por motivos economicos. 

El precio lo comenté antes 22€ /Gr en Bruto (o sea unos 760€/Oz Fine Gold) 

De todas formas. Si al final me las vende, seguramente pillaré al menos 1 como Curiosidad (aun a riesgo de ser Reproducciones (por las caracteristicas me costarán unos 35€/unidad) si al verlas bajo Lupa las veo en buen estado, Coinciden Con las Fotos que tengo y no tienen "Viruela".

Ya os contaré, incluso si al final las compro y puedo, podre una foto en el Foro para que me deis Opiniones sobre Autenticidad.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Germain (31 May 2010)

Esperamos ansiosos ver tus chapas.


----------



## puntodecontrol (31 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las Respuestas:
> 
> Las monedas que indico todavia no las tengo (y no se si al final me las venderá) Aunque espero que sí.
> 
> ...



Si tienen viruela, casi que tienes hasta mas probabilidades de que sean autenticas.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (1 Jun 2010)

En vista de que nadie responde a un hilo abierto en paralelo, preguntare aqui. 
Voy a ir en breve a austria y tengo entendido que se puede comprar en los bancos monedas de oro. 
Mis preguntas serian ¿es interesante comprar alli en banco directamente?
¿el spot alli es ajustado? o ¿te venden por un valor, facial pero el valor del oro es menor?
No se alguien puede hacerme una pequeña guia. 
O si es mas interesante comprar aqui en españa?
o que empresas de internet recomendais ahora para comprar oro.

Espero


----------



## Enrico Zola (1 Jun 2010)

Mira por ejemplo la mítica pagina de Goldbarren, Silberbarren, Goldmünzen und Silbermünzen mit Sicherheit bei anlagegold24.at se que es alemana pero también tiene una sucursal en austria en linz.

no se si te quedará a desmano, como tampoco se si te venden in situ, o solo por internet. Cuestión de informarse, si algun gurú lo sabe o mandandoles un mail.
Yo sobre el reino del oeste no se ningún sitio mas. En cambio si alguno se pasa por italia le puedo aconsejar algún que otro sitio que venden in situ.

por otra parte, no se como será en austria, pero al menos aquí si vas al banco, el banco actua de intermediario. es decir el banco te cobra una comisión por sus servicios. y el precio ya no es el mismo.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (1 Jun 2010)

lo que he visto en la pagina es que
1 krugger vale 1067
1 mapple 1064 
1 eagle 1064 
1 philarmoinica 1067
Mi pregunta es las puedes conseguir a ese precio en España?
o sobre que precios estan moviendose.


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (1 Jun 2010)

por cierto acabo de ver monedas de 1/2 549€ y de 1/4 289€. 
Que opinais de ese tipo de monedas de oro?

de esas hay en españa?


----------



## skipyy (1 Jun 2010)

Pienso que sobre esos precios buscando las puedes conseguir.

Respecto a los pesos que comentas, también las hay, incluso 1/10,1/20


----------



## Enrico Zola (1 Jun 2010)

Mira por ejemplo en Oro Direct - Oro de inversión. Compraventa de oro y plata mas conocido por algunos con el sobrenombre robodirect, es una tienda española donde normalmente tiene precios bastante mas altos del spot, pero algunas contadas ocasiones (casi ninguna) puedes encontrar precios buenos. actualmente las monedas de 1 onza a las que haces referencia estan a 1086 euros.

una pagina muy buena y referencia en europa, es la mitica Gold Rates donde podras ver el valor de la moneda a cuanto te la compran y a cuanto te la venden. Estos estan en belgica, que con los vuelos baratos de ryanair, puede ser un buen sitio para visitar y aprobechar. Llevan unos dias con los precios mas altos de lo normal, supongo por la gran demanda que esta sufriendo el oro actualmente, el premium... esta pagina actualiza los precios en tiempo real basandose en la cotizacion del oro. Yo sobre todo la tendria en mente para vender, pues creo que es donde mas se pagan (ebay aparte).

Puedes comprar a particulares, por ebay, o incluso ponerte en contacto con f-oreros que circulan por aqui, hay un post sobre compra venta entre foreros. Segun tengo entendido incluso femstore tiene una tienda donde ya ha vendido cosas y otros foreros han quedado encantados.

sobre las medidas menores de 1 onza, es lo mismo que las grandes solo que mas pequeñas. 2 monedas de 50 centimos en tu mano o una de 1 euro en la otra es lo mismo. se venden bien y no hay problemas siempre que sean reconocidas como las que estas mirando...

seguro que buscando encuentras precios, hasta que te hagas con tu "tienda fuente de confianza"... en la mia por ejemplo los kruger ayer estaban a 991 euros hoy a 1001.


----------



## EUE (2 Jun 2010)

Hola foreros

¿sabe alguien cuanto valen las monedas de plata pandas en china?. Por lógica deberían ser mas baratas no? ¿O la plata vale igual en oriente que en occidente?

Bueno, lo pregunto porque tengo cierta confianza con un chino que tiene un bazar, y va a su país 2 veces al año. Le pregunté por estas monedas, pero no tenía ni idea, aunque me dijo que si le interesaran a más gente él podría traerlas de china para venderlas. Yo le comenté que era muy buena idea, ya que podría desmarcarse del resto de bazares ya que todos venden lo mismo. Pero claro, todo depende de que haya demanda.

Un saludo


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola foreros
> 
> ¿sabe alguien cuanto valen las monedas de plata pandas en china?. Por lógica deberían ser mas baratas no? ¿O la plata vale igual en oriente que en occidente?
> 
> ...




Hola EUE, 

Ya no recuerdo en qué hilo se habló de eso y alguien comentó que los pandas los fabrican en Alemania o en Suiza.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Hola EUE,
> 
> Ya no recuerdo en qué hilo se habló de eso y alguien comentó que los pandas los fabrican en Alemania o en Suiza.



Alguien comentó que pensaban que los pandas se fabrican en Alemania. Pero la wikipedia pone otra cosa, así como el distribuidor oficial en USA.

Sin embargo, las monedas no son más baratas en los países de origen. Por ejemplo las libertades mexicanas se compran más baratas en USA.

También otro forero comento sobre el mercado de metales en China, y el overspot que se paga allí es bastante importante.


----------



## El Gran Reciclador (2 Jun 2010)

Una preguntilla Monster. Has enviado alguna vez monedas de oro desde la UE a España? Voy a enviarle unas cuantas a un familiar, qué método me aconsejas?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (2 Jun 2010)

El Gran Reciclador dijo:


> Una preguntilla Monster. Has enviado alguna vez monedas de oro desde la UE a España? Voy a enviarle unas cuantas a un familiar, qué método me aconsejas?



Por correo no. Yo las llevo encima en el refajo 

Si son tubos envuélvelos en papel de aluminio y usa una caja bastante más grande rellenándola de acolchado para que la densidad no cante...Correo certificado normal.


----------



## EUE (2 Jun 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Alguien comentó que pensaban que los pandas se fabrican en Alemania. Pero la wikipedia pone otra cosa, así como el distribuidor oficial en USA.
> 
> Sin embargo, las monedas no son más baratas en los países de origen. Por ejemplo las libertades mexicanas se compran más baratas en USA.
> 
> También otro forero comento sobre el mercado de metales en China, y el overspot que se paga allí es bastante importante.



Es verdad, se habló de ello y no queda muy claro, pero parece ser que los pandas chinos se fabrican en los países metaleros de Europa. Debe ser lo único que fabrican aquí ienso::

Sería interesante seguir los hilos de todo este tinglado.


----------



## andreu (4 Jun 2010)

memento_ser dijo:


> En vista de que nadie responde a un hilo abierto en paralelo, preguntare aqui.
> Voy a ir en breve a austria y tengo entendido que se puede comprar en los bancos monedas de oro.
> Mis preguntas serian ¿es interesante comprar alli en banco directamente?
> ¿el spot alli es ajustado? o ¿te venden por un valor, facial pero el valor del oro es menor?
> ...



En Viena,
tienes( 2 al menos): proaurum y tambien la mint austriaca

Donde los españoles durante la eurocopa de futbol, compraban algún "suvenir"
algo más serio que los tradicionales que se compran durante los viajes.


----------



## andreu (4 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Es verdad, se habló de ello y no queda muy claro, pero parece ser que los pandas chinos se fabrican en los países metaleros de Europa. Debe ser lo único que fabrican aquí ienso::
> 
> Sería interesante seguir los hilos de todo este tinglado.



Los panda chinos TANTO DE PLATA COMO DE ORO, SE FABRICAN EN CHINA.

Por eso, NO TOLERAN "LA PIRATERIA" al que cogen "falseando monedas" un billete sin vuelta.

(lo comente en cierta ocasión, SOLO ESTÁN PERMITIDAS LAS MEDALLAS , que obligatoriamente HA DE SER DIFERENTES (en peso,caracteristicas,diseño... ) A LAS MONEDAS OFICIALES

Alguien se imagina a las MINT/cecas EEUU,CANADA, AUSTRIA,AUSTRALIA,CHINA, ESPAÑA ... mandando ordenes para fabricar en Alemania, monedas.(y "para colmo " a empresas privadas alemanas ,teniendo como tienen, sus propias cecas-MINT) ( ????) 

Se dicen muchas cosas, sin pensar......

Y se lleva la inquietud, gratuitamente ( con temas como este/os) a los inversores.
-monedas falsas- haberlas , "ailas".

Se puede crear un hilo especifico MONEDAS FALSAS, para discutir- aportando a ser posible,la moneda que se considera "falsa" y con seguridad habrá personas entendidas (como tiogilito) que puedan aportar con seriedad sus conocimientos, y no la persona, que ha leido "algo" sobre un tema y opina "alegremente" de todo lo que pasa por delante. 

Se está hablando de monedas (de inversión) oficiales de uno de los paises punteros del mundo-CHINA-con una INDISIMULADA POLITICA COMERCIAL Y FINANCIERA DE consolidar su economia - a través de su moneda, sea de uso diario o de inversión-
y se pretende que "actúan " como cualquier paraiso de las antipodas (palau,tuvalu...) 
en los que dado que no tienen moneda propia "representativa a nivel mundial", ni entidad comercial, ni economia minimamente desarollada, han de usar la emisión de sellos , monedas ,direfentes articulos de regalo ...... 

para complementar los ingresos que les llegan através del turismo, y firman contratos con empresas que producen monedas "privadamente" con el nombre de estos microestados -y que coloquen/colocan en los mercados sus "medallas"-tokens..."-


----------



## andreu (4 Jun 2010)

EUE:

En Europa (y en el resto del mundo) hay distribuidores oficiales de panda chinos.

Al Chinito, mejor dejarle con el todo a 100. 

Hay casos similares, al que planteas en Europa, Y NO ACABA DE CUAJAR (chinitos que se han especializado en importar-vender moneda china) de momento -les cuesta mucho el idioma y los tramites necesarios que son complicados para ellos. Con las segundas o terceras generaciones, como en EEUU , es más facil.


----------



## EUE (4 Jun 2010)

Gracias por la aclaración, Andreu.

Supongo que la sóla idea de que los chinos de aquí se pasen a numis, les pondrá a algunos los pelos de punta :


----------



## andreu (5 Jun 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Gracias por la aclaración, Andreu.
> 
> Supongo que la sóla idea de que los chinos de aquí se pasen a numis, les pondrá a algunos los pelos de punta :



Todo se andará. Y llegará el momento, que podamos comprar en suelo patrio, sin las "cuitas" actuales de donde compró, a quién, como... en Alemania, Francia , USA , China , Australia..... a algún español.

Cuando existan comerciantes asentados y que sean fiables (lejos de usureros,charlatanes,chori...) . Habrá llegado el momento del despegue del mercado metal....


----------



## syn (5 Jun 2010)

Es lo que me extraña... Sí que han proliferado como setas "los compro oro" ... pero y los vendo oro de inversión fisicos... no de interne...

Al final es negocio creo yo ¿Por qué creeis que no han montado nadie todavía?


----------



## Bullionista (8 Jun 2010)

Hola hamijos, después de bastante tiempo leyéndoos, me decido a unirme al foro. Quizá podais resolverme una duda: en las tiendas europeas, estilo munters, a la hora de la recompra de monedas, ¿cómo es evaluado su estado de conservación?, ¿influye éste en el precio que te pagan?
No me queda claro, porque en la primera moneda, sí que pone diferente precio según la conservación, pero en el resto no, pone que las pagan todas igual. ¿Dan por hecho que todas las que compran son sin circular, o puedes llevar alguna en un estado un poco peor (por ejemplo con alguna rayita)?
Un saludo y gracias de antebrazo hamijos!!!


----------



## Obi (8 Jun 2010)

syn dijo:


> Es lo que me extraña... Sí que han proliferado como setas "los compro oro" ... pero y los vendo oro de inversión fisicos... no de interne...
> 
> Al final es negocio creo yo ¿Por qué creeis que no han montado nadie todavía?



España es un país de oportunistas. Lo que me parece que pasa es que es muy fácil montar un “Compro Oro”. La inversión en género es prácticamente nula; basta con un pequeño local. Montar una tienda de compra-venta es algo muy diferente. Hay que tener mogollón de dinero invertido en monedas y lingotes. Un Compro-Oro no necesita tener ni un céntimo de género en existencias. Date una vuelta por la página de apmex.com y calcula la millonada que esta empresa puede tener invertida en su stock de género.

Te apuesto a que la mayoría de las tiendas actuales de Compro-Oro desaparecerán en cuanto el metal llegue a máximos y empiece a bajar de precio. ¡Qué diferentes son otros países, como Inglaterra o USA, donde hay auténticos profesionales y no oportunistas de tres al cuarto! Profesionales que seguirán al pie del cañón cuando los metales bajen.

Además, hay gente en España que es ignorante a más no poder. Se dedican a vender el oro que tienen en casa porque han oído que ha subido mucho de precio. Es el beneficio fácil y el cortoplacismo provocado por la avaricia. ¿Cuánto oro puede haber salido del país en estos últimos meses? Si los metales preciosos siguen subiendo, ¿hasta que punto se puede haber descapitalizado España? Recuerdo que, cuando empezó la crisis, en Londres había colas a las puertas de las tiendas para comprar oro, no para venderlo. Muchos ingleses se olían que su gobierno iba a devaluar la libra y sabían muy bien lo que tenían que hacer para proteger sus ahorros.


----------



## Garrapatez (9 Jun 2010)

Una pregunta, alguien conoce a esta gente?

InversionORO.es

Dicen vender sólo Krugerrands a spot+3%


----------



## puntodecontrol (9 Jun 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien conoce a esta gente?
> 
> InversionORO.es
> 
> Dicen vender sólo Krugerrands a spot+3%



un blog no pinta bien como empresa pa vender... XD
solo lo haria en mano y con balanza y pie de rey


----------



## wolfy (9 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Esperamos ansiosos ver tus chapas.



Bueno, Como lo prometido es Deuda adjunto las Fotos de las Monedas de 1$

Al Final el Vendedor me las ha metido en un Lote de 4 Monedas de Pesos Mexicanos (50, 20, 10 y 5 Pesos) Nuevecitas, Casi se considerarian "Sin Circular" de los Años 1947, 1959, 1959 y 1955. 

Las de 1$ son de 1856 y 1868, estan un poco deterioradas, pero creo que son Buenas. de Todas formas no me preocupa demasiado ya que si fueran reproducciones al precio que las he comprado (23.5€/Gr.) me parece una "Ganga" a los precios que esta actualmente el Bullion.

Adjunto Fotitos.

Un Saludo.

Ps. Por lo que he podido ver por Internet, en caso que fueran buenas las de 1$ creo que he comprado las monedas a precio de "Ganga". a ver si alguien puede opinar sobre su autenticidad y posible precio. Si son Falsas, pues para Llavero y a vacilar con ellas.


----------



## Garrapatez (10 Jun 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> Una pregunta, alguien conoce a esta gente?
> 
> InversionORO.es
> 
> Dicen vender sólo Krugerrands a spot+3%



He contactado con esta gente para tantearles a ver qué tal y esto es lo que me han comentado por e-mail: 

1. Me comentan que están en Pamplona y que no tienen tienda física, así que la transacción tiene que hacerse en un lugar acordado por las dos partes.

2. Sus monedas provienen de recompras a mayorías, (todas sin circular) y me comenta que las hay de diferentes años. *Monsterspeculator yo te invoco* ya que no entiendo muy bien si esto es bueno o malo.

3. Me comentan que tienen el stock que les van suministrando vendido hasta dentro de 3 semanas, que ahora mismo sólo puede hacer reserva.

4. El precio se fija al realizar el pedido y confirmar disponibilidad.


----------



## femstore (10 Jun 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> 4. El precio se fija al realizar el pedido y confirmar disponibilidad.



Vamos que compran sobre pedido en Alemania y ponen su comisión pero no arriesgan un duro ya que no cierran el trato hasta que el comprador confirma el pedido...


----------



## Germain (10 Jun 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Bueno, Como lo prometido es Deuda adjunto las Fotos de las Monedas de 1$
> 
> Al Final el Vendedor me las ha metido en un Lote de 4 Monedas de Pesos Mexicanos (50, 20, 10 y 5 Pesos) Nuevecitas, Casi se considerarian "Sin Circular" de los Años 1947, 1959, 1959 y 1955.
> 
> ...



He estado mirando en el Numismaster y sí que existen en esos años. Por lo pronto parecen buenas, ahora sólo te queda medirlas y pesarlas. Deben de tener 15 mm de diámetro y pesar 1,67 g.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (10 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Vamos que compran sobre pedido en Alemania y ponen su comisión pero no arriesgan un duro ya que no cierran el trato hasta que el comprador confirma el pedido...



Sacarán su comisión con lo que se ahorran al hacer pedidos grandes, si para una onza te sale más barato que traértela directamente de Alemania no veo el problema (siempre y cuando no se queden con la pasta).

Lo interesante es comprar oro a valor facial


----------



## femstore (10 Jun 2010)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Sacarán su comisión con lo que se ahorran al hacer pedidos grandes, si para una onza te sale más barato que traértela directamente de Alemania no veo el problema (siempre y cuando no se queden con la pasta).
> 
> Lo interesante es comprar oro a valor facial



Problema no hay, pero a mi no me gusta comprar a gente que no tiene en su poder lo que ofrece....Por ambas partes.

Imaginate que tu les haces un pedido, 10 oz de oro, cerrais trato, y de aqui a cuando lo tengan el oro baja 8 euros por gramo y ya no te apetece pagar un overspot de 8 euros...¿que haces? ¿se las comen?

Por otro lado, imaginate que cierras el trato con 50 oz y el oro sube de aqui a que lo traigan un 10%....no pueden asegurar que su proveedor les mantenga el precio.

Lo suyo sería que comprasen como hacemos todos, y vendan en función de su stock, tanto para lo bueno, como para lo malo


----------



## Bullionista (10 Jun 2010)

> 3. Me comentan que tienen el stock que les van suministrando vendido hasta dentro de 3 semanas, que ahora mismo sólo puede hacer reserva.
> 
> 4. El precio se fija al realizar el pedido y confirmar disponibilidad.



Yo creo que es mejor buscar a algún numismatico o tienda que sí que tengan la moneda que buscas, y aunque el precio sea un poco mayor, cerrar el trato en el acto. De esta manera te olvidas de adelantar dinero sin ver la moneda, vamos, es mi opinión.



> 2. Sus monedas provienen de recompras a mayorías, (todas sin circular) y me comenta que las hay de diferentes años. Monsterspeculator yo te invoco ya que no entiendo muy bien si esto es bueno o malo.



Me uno a la espera, a ver que nos dice el maestro. Yo tendría dudas en mi caso con las de plata; por ejemplo, las eagles de las páginas alemanas, siempre son de 2010; yo suelo comprar de otros años y quisiera saber si ésto afecta en algo (creo que no!), a excepción del eagle de 1996, que vale carísimo por su corta tirada. A lo que voy, entre un eagle de 2005 y otro de 2010, da lo mísmo no? 1 onza de plata...


----------



## wolfy (11 Jun 2010)

Germain dijo:


> Deben de tener 15 mm de diámetro y pesar 1,67 g.



Xactamente eso...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Bueno, Como lo prometido es Deuda adjunto las Fotos de las Monedas de 1$
> 
> Al Final el Vendedor me las ha metido en un Lote de 4 Monedas de Pesos Mexicanos (50, 20, 10 y 5 Pesos) Nuevecitas, Casi se considerarian "Sin Circular" de los Años 1947, 1959, 1959 y 1955.
> 
> ...



Hola Wolfy. No tengo duda que son auténticas por lo mal conservadas que están. Nadie falsifica monedas malas...Han estado claramente colgadas. La primera se le ve la "viruela". Y fíjate en los bordes donde se ve que han estado engarzadas. Para comprarla por debajo del precio del oro bien. Pero no esperes venderla a más.

Saludos.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

Garrapatez dijo:


> He contactado con esta gente para tantearles a ver qué tal y esto es lo que me han comentado por e-mail:
> 
> 1. Me comentan que están en Pamplona y que no tienen tienda física, así que la transacción tiene que hacerse en un lugar acordado por las dos partes.
> 
> ...



Ojito. Si no tienen stock no les adelantes un duro. No sé que significa eso de "recompras a mayorías" (¿Será mayoristas?). Pídeles referencias.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Jun 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Yo creo que es mejor buscar a algún numismatico o tienda que sí que tengan la moneda que buscas, y aunque el precio sea un poco mayor, cerrar el trato en el acto. De esta manera te olvidas de adelantar dinero sin ver la moneda, vamos, es mi opinión.
> 
> 
> 
> Me uno a la espera, a ver que nos dice el maestro. Yo tendría dudas en mi caso con las de plata; por ejemplo, las eagles de las páginas alemanas, siempre son de 2010; yo suelo comprar de otros años y quisiera saber si ésto afecta en algo (creo que no!), a excepción del eagle de 1996, que vale carísimo por su corta tirada. A lo que voy, entre un eagle de 2005 y otro de 2010, da lo mísmo no? 1 onza de plata...



En efecto, las eagles se pagan todas igual salvo las del 1996 (aunque las del 1995 también tienen poca tirada)


----------



## Bullionista (11 Jun 2010)

> En efecto, las eagles se pagan todas igual salvo las del 1996 (aunque las del 1995 también tienen poca tirada)



Es lo que pensaba, gracias por la info. Por cierto, ¿hay algún problema con estas que están un "poquito" oxidadas por el canto?, estilo maples con alguna raja en el blister y que les ha entrado el aire, ¿o es mejor limpiarlas?


----------



## femstore (11 Jun 2010)

Bullionista dijo:


> Es lo que pensaba, gracias por la info. Por cierto, ¿hay algún problema con estas que están un "poquito" oxidadas por el canto?, estilo maples con alguna raja en el blister y que les ha entrado el aire, ¿o es mejor limpiarlas?



Numismáticamente...mejor déjalas con la patina.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Jun 2010)

Supongo que los veteranos del vil metal ya lo sabíais pero os pego por aquí la respuesta que me ha dado Eurogold a una consulta que les he hecho:



> SORRY,WE DON'T SELL IN SPAIN ANYMORE



Supongo que los envíos tenían una tasa de "extravío" más alta de lo normal por estas tierras de dios.

¡Qué asco de pais de paletos y chorizos tenemos!

Una opción menos


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Yo hice un pedido pequeño a Gold-Dreams, hice la transferencia el domingo y aún no me han dicho nada, no tiene buena pinta esto.


----------



## Obi (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Yo hice un pedido pequeño a Gold-Dreams, hice la transferencia el domingo y aún no me han dicho nada, no tiene buena pinta esto.



Muy interesante esta casa alemana. Tienen muchas cosas y a buenos precios. A ver si nos cuentas como te va con ellos.


----------



## Garrapatez (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Yo hice un pedido pequeño a Gold-Dreams, hice la transferencia el domingo y aún no me han dicho nada, no tiene buena pinta esto.



Quizá es de esas transferencias que tardan un par de días en completarse :

¿Les has puesto algún mail para saber cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

Obi dijo:


> Muy interesante esta casa alemana. Tienen muchas cosas y a buenos precios. A ver si nos cuentas como te va con ellos. Por cierto ¿no admiten el pago contrareembolso o mediante tarjeta de crédito? Lo digo porque las transferencias pueden dar problemas. Hay algunos bancos que cobran comisiones altísimas por hacerlas.



Sólo transferencia bancaria. Por Bancaja me parece que no me cobraron nada por pasar el dinero. 



Garrapatez dijo:


> Quizá es de esas transferencias que tardan un par de días en completarse :
> 
> ¿Les has puesto algún mail para saber cómo va la cosa?



Ya, se supone que tarda unos días, pero les he enviado dos correos preguntando si les había llegado y ni tan sólo contestan...


----------



## zaphod 2012 (11 Jun 2010)

*Gold-dreams*

Hola, yo he pedido un par de veces y es cierto que en ocasiones tienen monedas y precios interesantes ... y también que hay que tener un poco de paciencia: en torno a una semana o diez dias hasta que el envio sale para España.

Sin embargo, este último pedido bate el record: casi un mes!!  la razón que me dieron (siempre me han respondido a los correos muy correctamente) es que mi pedido llegó justo a principios de mayo, justo cuando la fiebre compradora en Alemania vació los stocks y dejó a los distribuidores sin material. 

La verdad sea dicha es que durante esas semanas en las demás tiendas se notaba que faltaba material y las noticias que se podían leer te dejaban un sudor frio en la espalda.

Para compensar las molestias no me cobraron los gastos de envio. Yo que tú, si el martes o miércoles no tienes noticias les pondría un correo y te contarán como va.


----------



## Bullionista (11 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Numismáticamente...mejor déjalas con la patina.



Ok, así lo haré. 


Si que está bien la página gold-dreams, gran surtido. Hace unos meses, creo que el buffalo tenía bastante overspot sobre el resto de monedas de 1 onza más conocidas, maple, kruger... Unos 100 euros más, sin embargo ahora están a la par (buffalo 1075, y el maple a 1072) ¿cómo lo veis?, los buffalo son más bonitos. Veo que en anlagegold también se ha reducido bastante la diferencia con los pandas, ¿merece la pena esos 20 o 30 euros de más? que para una compra de 1000 no son nada...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

zaphod 2012 dijo:


> Hola, yo he pedido un par de veces y es cierto que en ocasiones tienen monedas y precios interesantes ... y también que hay que tener un poco de paciencia: en torno a una semana o diez dias hasta que el envio sale para España.
> 
> Sin embargo, este último pedido bate el record: casi un mes!!  la razón que me dieron (siempre me han respondido a los correos muy correctamente) es que mi pedido llegó justo a principios de mayo, justo cuando la fiebre compradora en Alemania vació los stocks y dejó a los distribuidores sin material.
> 
> ...



Les he enviado otro correo, ahora a través de su página. A ver si responden...


----------



## andreu (11 Jun 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Les he enviado otro correo, ahora a través de su página. A ver si responden...



Esta gente tiene mucho trabajo. Y este en especial, NO SUELE CONTESTAR A LOS EMAILS & TELEFONO con ESPAÑOLES que no chapurrean aleman y se mal defienden en ingles.

Tendras un email con un nº de pedido , entra en su pagina con tu pass, e introduce el nº pedido ( asi al menos ves como evoluciona la situacion de este)

Tranquilo, en principio los alemanes suelen ser gente seria, SI PASA UN TIEMPO RAZONABLE, INSISTE.

Pide que te avise cuando salga el envio .(aunque , normalmente se ve en su pagina)


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Jun 2010)

andreu dijo:


> Esta gente tiene mucho trabajo. Y este en especial, NO SUELE CONTESTAR A LOS EMAILS & TELEFONO con ESPAÑOLES que no chapurrean aleman y se mal defienden en ingles.
> 
> Tendras un email con un nº de pedido , entra en su pagina con tu pass, e introduce el nº pedido ( asi al menos ves como evoluciona la situacion de este)
> 
> ...



De momento me pone en status "received". Supongo que será simplemente que han recibido la orden del pedido, no el dinero.


----------



## femstore (11 Jun 2010)

Están casi todos en la feria de San Petersburgo...se quedan muy poquitos en "las centrales", ya verás como para mediados de la semana que viene la cosa cambia


----------



## atwin (13 Jun 2010)

*Duda con Krygerrands*

Hola familia burbujista. Tengo una duda que me corroe por dentro y quiero conocer vuestra opinion.
He comprado 10 Krugerrands de 1 Oz. en la filatelia FILGEST de Barcelona. No poseo factura ni certificados de estas monedas, estan en muy buen estado. Le comente al vendedor que garantia tenia que fueran autenticas y me hablo del prestigio de su tienda y el monton de años que llevan vendiendo. No dudo de su honradez pero la verdad es que no tengo la certeza total de que no me hayan timado. Que hariais vosotros? como puedo autentificar estas monedas? Gracias


----------



## femstore (13 Jun 2010)

atwin dijo:


> Hola familia burbujista. Tengo una duda que me corroe por dentro y quiero conocer vuestra opinion.
> He comprado 10 Krugerrands de 1 Oz. en la filatelia FILGEST de Barcelona. No poseo factura ni certificados de estas monedas, estan en muy buen estado. Le comente al vendedor que garantia tenia que fueran autenticas y me hablo del prestigio de su tienda y el monton de años que llevan vendiendo. No dudo de su honradez pero la verdad es que no tengo la certeza total de que no me hayan timado. Que hariais vosotros? como puedo autentificar estas monedas? Gracias



Pésalas y comprueba dimensiones.
Si no te da el peso exacto....llévalas a la tienda de nuevo.
Pero vamos si te las ha vendido a un precio normal..no creo que sean falsas..si son sospechosamente muy baratas...pésalas nuevamente


----------



## atwin (13 Jun 2010)

femstore dijo:


> Pésalas y comprueba dimensiones.
> Si no te da el peso exacto....llévalas a la tienda de nuevo.
> Pero vamos si te las ha vendido a un precio normal..no creo que sean falsas..si son sospechosamente muy baratas...pésalas nuevamente



El precio ha sido normal, 1035 E. c.u. Lo que me hizo confiar es que estuve buscando por internet datos de ellos y no vi nada extraño, ni quejas ni timos. Supongo que si hubiesen engañado a otros clientes saldria buscando un poquito por la red. Gracias por tu respuesta!!!!


----------



## EUE (2 Jul 2010)

Hola

Por diferentes motivos, creo que lo más seguro a la hora de comprar oro es el anonimato y la discrección.

En tiendas de Bélgica, Alemania, etc se puede comprar así, pero me pregunto qué pasa con las compras en estas tiendas por internet. Te piden lógicamente un nombre y una dirección de envío.

¿Cómo haceis vosotros, dais un nombre falso?

Me fastidia que quede el rastro.:´(


----------



## carloszorro (2 Jul 2010)

EUE dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Por diferentes motivos, creo que lo más seguro a la hora de comprar oro es el anonimato y la discrección.
> 
> ...



Lo mejor es comprar a nombre de A
Pagar a nombre de B
Y colocar la dirección de envío a nombre de C
Pero realmente que el cliente final sea D 

Hace tiempo que utilizo este método y la verdad es que creo que los tengo mareados a todos, a veces incluso me mareo yo...o 

En una ocasión al hacer la transferencia nos preguntó el del banco ¿Que es kookaburra? Y le respondimos, usted ponga kookaburra y punto.


Están obsesionados con la evasión de capitales, cada vez que haces una transferencia te tratan como si fueras un traficante de drogas, no se si os ha pasado.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

Por cierto, ¿sabés qué cobran por hacer un ingreso en una cuenta alemana? Es por ver si me sale mejor eso que hacer una transferencia.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿sabés qué cobran por hacer un ingreso en una cuenta alemana? Es por ver si me sale mejor eso que hacer una transferencia.



Desde ING no cobran. Pero, según Paco Jones, es porque están próximos a quebrar.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Desde ING no cobran. Pero, según Paco Jones, es porque están próximos a quebrar.



Me refiero a hacer un ingreso, en metálico, en una oficina.


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Me refiero a hacer un ingreso, en metálico, en una oficina.



Salvo que el banco alemán tuviese un establecimiento aquí y lo ingreses en él, siempre te van a cobrar comisiones. Cuando tienes un volumen de negocio importante con una determinada sucursal de un banco español el responsable puede tener un "detalle" contigo y no cobrarte. En cualquier caso, a mi para hacerlo me han pedido el DNI y era por un importe muy pequeño, unos 100 euros.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> Salvo que el banco alemán tuviese un establecimiento aquí y lo ingreses en él, siempre te van a cobrar comisiones. Cuando tienes un volumen de negocio importante con una determinada sucursal de un banco español el responsable puede tener un "detalle" contigo y no cobrarte. En cualquier caso, a mi para hacerlo *me han pedido el DNI* y era por un importe muy pequeño, unos 100 euros.



¿Sabes si se notifica a hacienda?


----------



## Ulisses (2 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> ¿Sabes si se notifica a hacienda?



A partir de 3000 euros, seguro que si.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

ulisses dijo:


> A partir de 3000 euros, seguro que si.



Eso seguro  Bueno, pues ya me enteraré.


----------



## syn (2 Jul 2010)

Vedast dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿sabés qué cobran por hacer un ingreso en una cuenta alemana? Es por ver si me sale mejor eso que hacer una transferencia.



En el Santander si eres cliente... no me acuerdo como se llama... pero es tener o más de 500 acciones suyas o la nómina o no me acuerdo que más no te combran


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (2 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> En el Santander si eres cliente... no me acuerdo como se llama... pero es tener o más de 500 acciones suyas o la nómina o no me acuerdo que más no te combran



Las cuentas online no cobran por transferencias dentro de la UE, por ejemplo uno-e o selfbank y si tienen límites diarios son bastantes altos (en uno-e creo que 10.000).


----------



## EUE (2 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Lo mejor es comprar a nombre de A
> Pagar a nombre de B
> Y colocar la dirección de envío a nombre de C
> Pero realmente que el cliente final sea D
> ...




Ingeniería financiera lo llaman no? 

Mareados dices... ¡les endosas el muerto! :XX:


----------



## gmx (3 Jul 2010)

*Llama a quien lo vende ORO*

Te doy el contacto Marta y el tel 645478181 acabo de comprarle una pequeña cantidad es todo con papeles y a buen precio.:no:


----------



## vidarr (3 Jul 2010)

gmx dijo:


> Te doy el contacto Marta y el tel 645478181 acabo de comprarle una pequeña cantidad es todo con papeles y a buen precio.:no:



Marta, Marta... ¿a qué me suena? Ah sí...

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...adora-cuidado-ee5348z-oro-y-plata-espana.html

No será la misma, ¿verdad?

Veo que es usted un pomperísimo... no será usted la tal Marta, ¿verdad?


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> En el Santander si eres cliente... no me acuerdo como se llama... pero es tener o más de 500 acciones suyas o la nómina o no me acuerdo que más no te combran



-500 acciones suyas
-2 o más recibos domiciliados
- facturar con su tpv más de 1000 euros mensuales.


----------



## syn (3 Jul 2010)

femstore dijo:


> -500 acciones suyas
> -2 o más recibos domiciliados
> - facturar con su tpv más de 1000 euros mensuales.



Yo solo tengo más de 500 acciones y no me cobran por hacer transferencias al extranjero, ni recibos ni nada más.


----------



## femstore (3 Jul 2010)

syn dijo:


> Yo solo tengo más de 500 acciones y no me cobran por hacer transferencias al extranjero, ni recibos ni nada más.



Perdona, que me expliqué mal!
debes tener al menos uno de los puntos que he nombrado para tener "gastos cero"


----------



## segundaresidencia (3 Jul 2010)

******zorro dijo:


> Lo mejor es comprar a nombre de A
> Pagar a nombre de B
> Y colocar la dirección de envío a nombre de C
> Pero realmente que el cliente final sea D
> ...



yo tenia una cuenta en dolares americanos con los que compraba-vendia paneles solares para mis "chapuzas" y hacia muchas tranferencias,ingresos etc,etc el de cajxcaxxluña(si,era esa caja)que por cierto , antes tenian una cuenta en divisas cojonuda(no se si seguira igual),una vez me dijo;

cajerobanco;"¿oye, este cheque en dolares de que es? 
yo; "es particular",no era nada raro,ni importe alto,pero por casualidad venia de una isla llamaba "antigua" en america central (por lo visto es un paraiso fiscal)
cajerobanco;"perdona es que tengo que ponerlo porque tengo una casilla que hay que rellenar obligatoriamente"
yo;"pones que es particular y punto"
cajerobanco;"no,perdona es que hay que ponerlo"
yo;" pues pones que te he dicho "y a ti que coño te importa",no te lo tomes a mal"
al final el tio se quedó un poco mosca,pero creo que a nivel particular


----------



## Monsterspeculator (4 Jul 2010)

segundaresidencia dijo:


> yo tenia una cuenta en dolares americanos con los que compraba-vendia paneles solares para mis "chapuzas" y hacia muchas tranferencias,ingresos etc,etc el de cajxcaxxluña(si,era esa caja)que por cierto , antes tenian una cuenta en divisas cojonuda(no se si seguira igual),una vez me dijo;
> 
> cajerobanco;"¿oye, este cheque en dolares de que es?
> yo; "es particular",no era nada raro,ni importe alto,pero por casualidad venia de una isla llamaba "antigua" en america central (por lo visto es un paraiso fiscal)
> ...




Qué mashote !!! :XX:

Tío, no te da vergüenza andar soltando tantas paridas en el foro?


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Jul 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Qué mashote !!! :XX:
> 
> Tío, no te da vergüenza andar soltando tantas paridas en el foro?



que mala es la envidia, siento que sigas en casa de tus papás


----------



## Obi (5 Jul 2010)

¿Alguien conoce algún tester electrónico de oro que sea realmente fiable?


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (5 Jul 2010)

Obi dijo:


> ¿Alguien conoce algún tester electrónico de oro que sea realmente fiable?



Ahora que sale por enésima ves la verificación áurea, me pregunto:
¿Qué método utilizan los compro oro y numismáticos?.

Yo solo veo la piedra de toque y medida-peso en numis.

Si hay algún método relativamente económico que no sea rallar, taladrar o cortar, supongo que lo tendrían ellos.


----------



## segundaresidencia (5 Jul 2010)

Lalonchamasfina dijo:


> Ahora que sale por enésima ves la verificación áurea, me pregunto:
> ¿Qué método utilizan los compro oro y numismáticos?.
> 
> Yo solo veo la piedra de toque y medida-peso en numis.
> ...



con lo listo que tu eres lo deberias de saber.:8:


----------



## linoflaxnaral (5 Sep 2010)

no tratemos de analizar este sistema o este método bajo el prisma de las necesidades, sino de las oportunidades. De esta forma, si tenemos más o menos idea de cómo podemos sustituir los problemas financieros que se nos van dando con una medida de financiación del oro, entonces prosigamos con inteligencia


----------



## Fofernico (11 Nov 2010)

*consulta sobre posesiones de oro*

Hola a todos,

me he registrado y os escribo para haceros una consulta.

Allá por el año 2000, cuando yo aún era un adolescente, recibí en herencia de un familiar, algo menos de 50.000€. Decidí quedarme ese dinero para emplearlo en un futuro, cuando tuviera hijos o una necesidad acuciante, pero tuve claro que en principio no iba a gastar un duro. Siempre me han educado en la desconfianza en los bancos, siempre me dijeron que la mejor caja fuerte es el colchón, así que me propuse guardar el dinero en mi casa.

Un día un amigo bien informado y que respeto me dijo: si no piensas gastar ni invertir ese dinero en un futuro próximo, deberías comprar oro, así tu dinero no se devaluará y no perderás poder adquisitivo.

Así que seguí su consejo, se fue al extranjero y compró con mi dinero. Creo recordar que me dijo que estaba como a 300 dolares americanos la onza, como podéis imaginar yo ni sabía ni se lo que es una onza, no se si es mucho ni poco, y dejé a mi amigo que inviertiera los 50K (algo menos en realidad) como él quisiera.

Ahora, por curiosidad, he ido a ver cuánto vale el oro, y menudo susto!!! No se si lo estoy entiendo bien, pero parece que poco más o menos mi herencia se ha quintuplicado.

Ahora mismo tengo: 

50 monedas Krugerrand
20 lingotes 100g. (marca SEMPSA)
50 monedas 25 ptas Alfonso XII
100 monedas Napoleon
2 lingotes 1kg (marca SEMPSA)

He mirado por internet y si no me equivoco esto vale por encima de los 200.000€.... Me parece increíble porque eso no es lo que me dijo mi amigo, se suponía que esto no era un negocio sino una especie de jugada para que mi dinero no valiera menos en el futuro... Pero ahora resulta que me estoy haciendo rico!!!!

Yo de estas cosas no tengo ni idea, soy taxista y lo único que se manejar es un negocio familiar. Ahora tengo dudas: 
- es correcto esto que digo o hay algo que falla? 
- Es real el valor que creo que tiene mi oro? (más de 200.000 euros)
- me conviene vender?
- si vendo me quitará mucho dinero hacienda? 
- es mejor que me quede el oro para mis hijos? En ese caso si esto sigue así en 30 años serán millonarios, o esto sube y baja de repente? Esto es un lío para mi porque mi amigo me avisó expresamente de que no era una inversión sino una forma de salvaguardar el valor de mis ahorros

Sinceramente, estoy hecho un lío. No tengo problemas económicos, soy una persona humilde y me basta con mis 2500€ brutos al mes más el sueldo de mi mujer. Tengo miedo en meter tanto dinero en un banco, sobre todo si en principio no lo necesito para nada en especial. El día de mañana quiebra y mejor habría hecho en quedarme mi oro, no??

Alguien tiene algún consejo que darme?

Muchas gracias y un saludo,

P.


----------



## Amonedado (11 Nov 2010)

fofernico dijo:


> hola a todos,
> 
> me he registrado y os escribo para haceros una consulta.
> 
> ...



enhorabuena!, no te equivocas. El valor de todo ese oro supera los 200.000€


----------



## Fofernico (11 Nov 2010)

Gracias Amonedado,

entonces tu me recomendarías vender? Ojo, ya digo que para mi el oro es como una cuenta corriente "blindada" de la que no pensaba echar mano jamás, a menos de necesidad extrema. Pero claro, cuando una cosa quintuplica su valor en 10 años hay gato encerrado. Esto es como lo de los pisos. Nadie da duros a pesetas, si mi oro me costó 50 hace dos dias por qué me dan más de 200 ahora?

Eso suena a que hay gente forrándose y pasándose la patata caliente hasta que esto no se pueda sostener y el precio vuelva a caer en picado. Como decía, como los pisos. Estas cosas no pueden durar para siempre.

De ahí mi pregunta: debería vender ahora ya que estamos en un pico de precio o mejor me quedo mi oro hasta que tenga auténtica necesidad y me olvido, como era mi intención?

saludos


----------



## Amonedado (11 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Gracias Amonedado,
> 
> entonces tu me recomendarías vender? Ojo, ya digo que para mi el oro es como una cuenta corriente "blindada" de la que no pensaba echar mano jamás, a menos de necesidad extrema. Pero claro, cuando una cosa quintuplica su valor en 10 años hay gato encerrado. Esto es como lo de los pisos. Nadie da duros a pesetas, si mi oro me costó 50 hace dos dias por qué me dan más de 200 ahora?
> 
> ...



No hay gato encerrado alguno, las circunstancias económicas, son las que nos ha llevado a esta situación y tu casualmente compraste en el momento oportuno.

Ni te recomiendo vender ni lo contrario, cada uno tiene que saber que quiere hacer en esta vida, si acumular oro hasta el ultimo dia de su vida o disfrutar de esta que ya sabemos que son dos días y uno nos lo pasamos durmiendo.

Salud!


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

lo que si deberias hacer es borrar tu profesion y nombre con apellidos,
sino eres un troll si que eres bastante gilipollas


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> me he registrado y os escribo para haceros una consulta.
> 
> ...



Otro pompero que viene a vender al foro. 

Me recuerda mucho a aquel que venía contando que se había encontrado 200 pakillos y se quería deshacer de ellos por 6,50 (o 7) euros y que los había puesto a la venta en ebay...Mirando sus compras en ebay encontramos que los acababa de comprar a 5 euros :XX: (a ver si alguien encuentra el hilo en cuestión).

El pájaro este nos está mintiendo. En ningún lugar en el extranjero venden alfonsinas por decenas (ni lingotes Sempsa). Evidentemente quiere descargar ahora en máximos al mejor precio. Lo que no sé es porque se inventa todo el rollo. 

Pompero, no sé donde está tu problema. Tienes oro y plusvalías potenciales. Sigue con tu vida y ya está.


----------



## Fofernico (11 Nov 2010)

Gracias de nuevo Amonedado.... Lo que a mi me mosquea es que el valor se haya quintuplicado desde que lo compré, que fue antesdeayer como quien dice. No tengo estudios de economía, no leo periódicos financieros, pero el sentido común dice que cuando algo aumenta su valor de forma tan brutal hay gato encerrado. Por eso pienso en vender, porque quizás estemos ante una "burbuja" que va a explotar.

En el caso de los pisos, siempre lo tuve claro: los pisos suben de precio porque la gente es estúpida y está dispuesta a endeudarse 40 años con un banco, lo ven hasta normal. Era evidente que llegaría el momento del colapso y así ocurrió.

En ese caso no tuve dudas. Mi padre siempre me decía:

- jamás, JAMÁS le debas dinero a nadie.... Y a los bancos ni agua.
- los bancos son el mal, crean el dinero y a través de él esclavizan a las personas

Y simplemente apliqué el sentido común y sus enseñanzas cuando formé mi opinión acerca de lo que estaba pasando en España con los pisos. Si me permitís una digresión, querría recalcar que la gente es realmente gilipollas. Se endeudan hasta para irse de vacaciones. Mi filosofía es la siguiente: si no lo puedo pagar en metálico es que no puedo permitírmelo. Mi primer coche me costó 500€. El segundo 20.000€, y el siguiente no podré comprarlo hasta dentro de otros 10 años. Con mis ingresos, la mayoría de mis compañeros piden un crédito y se compran uno de 50.000€... ¿En qué mundo vivimos?

Con el oro no lo tengo tan claro. De dónde viene esta subida? Quién está especulando y quién se está enriqueciendo con todo esto? Con los pisos estaba claro que todo colapsaría cuando la gente dejara de pagar los créditos y los bancos empezaran a quedarse con propiedades por las que habían prestado más dinero de lo que valían. Pero, ¿y con el oro? ¿Dónde está el truco?

saludos


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

VOTIN dijo:


> lo que si deberias hacer es borrar tu profesion y nombre con apellidos,
> sino eres un troll si que eres bastante gilipollas



Yo creo que eres tú el que no te enteras. Su nombre no es ese ni de coña.


----------



## VOTIN (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Yo creo que eres tú el que no te enteras. Su nombre no es ese ni de coña.



Tu es que eres muy mal pensao
ademas es un taxista instruido que acentua la palabras y redacta como si estuviera harto de escribir en foros
Salvo eso todo lo demas lo hace bien
El rollo estaria mejor planteado si escribiera peor,pero no ,tiene que enseñar 
la patita para joder el hilo
Pompero empieza otra vez que no te creen


----------



## puntodecontrol (11 Nov 2010)

como en forocoches, foto (de las monedas) o reporte xDDDDDDD


----------



## Fofernico (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro pompero que viene a vender al foro.
> 
> Me recuerda mucho a aquel que venía contando que se había encontrado 200 pakillos y se quería deshacer de ellos por 6,50 (o 7) euros y que los había puesto a la venta en ebay...Mirando sus compras en ebay encontramos que los acababa de comprar a 5 euros :XX: (a ver si alguien encuentra el hilo en cuestión).
> 
> ...



Sr. Monster,

la verdad es que no he decidido si vender. El que me gestionó la compra de oro me dijo que había comprado parte en Bélgica (las monedas surafricanas y francesas) y parte en España (los lingotes y las pesetas), y debe ser verdad porque el oro llevaba documentos. Si decido vender, será a una empresa, y no a través de un foro a desconocidos.

Pero su opinión me interesa: cree usted entonces que estamos en máximos? Es el mejor momento para vender? Usted vendería en mi situación? Ya le digo que no paso apuros económicos, tengo la suerte de vivir en un piso que era de un familiar fallecido (he tenido suerte con las herencias ) y con los ingresos y los de mi mujer tenemos suficiente como para no privarnos de nada. Como le digo jamás he pedido un crédito, por lo que no tengo un BMW serie 5 (ni lo quiero) ni me voy de vacaciones 3 meses al año. Pero sí puedo comer lo que quiero, ir a cenar fuera 3 o 4 veces al mes e incluso ahorrar para caprichos. Esto se lo explico porque ni mi negocio necesita más capital, ni lo necesito para caprichos o lujos: igual que hace 10 años, cuando compré el oro. Con esto quiero decir que no tengo necesidad de dinero, pero me da miedo "perder la ocasión", y al mismo tiempo me parece que lo de "perder la ocasión" es una estupidez: ¿qué voy yo a hacer con ese dinero, si no ahorrarlo? Y para ahorrarlo mejor quedarme el oro, ¿verdad?

Para los que desconfían sobre la autenticidad de mi historia, les diré que muy bien, que se imaginen que es un cuento pero por favor que me aconsejen lo que harían si fueran los protagonistas de ese cuento.

También me interesaría saber el por qué creen ustedes que ha pasado esto con el oro. Mi modesta opinión de profano me dice que todo lo que sube baja... Sobre todo si ha subido de forma repentina y abrupta.

Por último, sí me considero un taxista instruido: fui a la universidad. Y les digo que si decidí dedicarme al taxi fue porque en mis primeros trabajos allá por finales de los '90 no ganaba un duro, con el taxi de mi tío sí. Y de hecho, aún hoy, ya con 30 añazos, tengo más ingresos que NINGUNO de mis compañeros de facultad con los que aún conservo contacto. La mayoría cobran entre 1000 y 1800 euros (y esta última cantidad sólo 1 de ellos, el más talentoso e inteligente) y una gran parte están en el paro.

Un saludo,

P.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (11 Nov 2010)

¿Inviertes 50 000 euros en oro y no te molestas en 10 años en ver cómo va evolucionando su precio?


----------



## Monsterspeculator (11 Nov 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> Sr. Monster,
> 
> la verdad es que no he decidido si vender. El que me gestionó la compra de oro me dijo que había comprado parte en Bélgica (las monedas surafricanas y francesas) y parte en España (los lingotes y las pesetas), y debe ser verdad porque el oro llevaba documentos. Si decido vender, será a una empresa, y no a través de un foro a desconocidos.
> 
> ...




Sr. Fofernico,

Vayan mis excusas por delante si me he precipitado en conclusiones erróneas debido a lo que me parecían incoherencias en su primer relato. Ha pasado el primer test de choque y le daré el beneficio de la duda. Somos muy susceptibles en el foro debido a la proliferación de multinicks. Un consejo: Borre su nombre e informaciones personales si estas son reales como le aconseja Votin. 

Respecto a sus dudas, le aconsejo que lea los hilos del oro y entenderá las razones de la subida. No es el oro el que vale más: Son los billetes que valen menos. Si la situación económica sigue igual de mal, es más tranquilizante tener metal que billetes o números virtuales en cuentas bancarias. 

Mi consejo: Guarde lo que tiene, siga con su vida normal, y si alguna vez tiene algún capricho venda alguna onza.

Saludos y bienvenido.


----------



## Fofernico (11 Nov 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Sr. Fofernico,
> 
> Vayan mis excusas por delante si me he precipitado en conclusiones erróneas debido a lo que me parecían incoherencias en su primer relato. Ha pasado el primer test de choque y le daré el beneficio de la duda. Somos muy susceptibles en el foro debido a la proliferación de multinicks. Un consejo: Borre su nombre e informaciones personales si estas son reales como le aconseja Votin.
> 
> ...



Estimado Sr. Monster,

le agradezco de corazón sus consejos. He estado leyendo el hilo desde el principio (aunque no he podido con todo) y he aprendido muchísimo, entre otras cosas que hay que leer antes de preguntar. Otra de las cosas que he aprendido es que quizás me apetezca adentrarme en el fascinante hobby del coleccionismo de metales. Seguro que es una actividad divertida y gratificante, y me parece una opción inteligente en la que gastarme mis ahorillos. Es mucho mejor que dejarlos en el banco, desde luego.

Ahora estudiaré un poco el tema, os leeré mucho, y quizás vuelva para preguntaros en un futuro. Me ha impresionado mucho el conocimiento del tema y la predisposición a compartir de alguno de ustedes como el Sr. Morales.

Muchas gracias de nuevo y un fuerte abrazo.

P.


----------



## dx3 (16 Dic 2010)

Señor Morales dijo:


> Aviso: esto no constituye un consejo para comprar oro. El oro sube y baja (mejor dicho, son los euros los que bajan o suben, pero bueno).
> 
> Orodirect son demasiado caros. Si van a comprar grandes cantidades, vayan a Paris (rue Vivianne) o a Bruselas.
> 
> ...



Que tiempos, para recordar


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Dic 2010)

Fofernico dijo:


> En el caso de los pisos, siempre lo tuve claro: los pisos suben de precio porque *la gente es estúpida* y está dispuesta a endeudarse 40 años con un banco, lo ven hasta normal. Era evidente que llegaría el momento del colapso y así ocurrió.
> 
> En ese caso no tuve dudas. Mi padre siempre me decía:
> 
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo. Te has fijado a partir del dia 7 de Enero las colas que se forman en los centros comerciales para devolver televisiones, consolas, etc.

Es una sub-raza de quieroynopuedo, compradores compulsivos navideños que fardan de tele 3D, de proyector y de Kinect. Y pasadas las visitas familiares se devuelven.

De todas formas lo del oro creo que te lo explicaran muy bien el resto de foreros, pero piensa en la crisis energetica y en la devaluación del dolar. El oro subira mucho mas.


----------



## gamusino30 (16 Dic 2010)

k_matamoros dijo:


> Mis consejos:
> 
> - Quédate con el oro, _peseto_.
> - No vayas de sobrao por ganar más que tus compis, tarde o temprano os van a dar mucho por el culo a los taxistas, _peseto_.
> ...



Preguntales por la Ley Ómnibus, creo que ya les dan por el culo. 
Si gana mas de 1800 es porque ha heredado la licencia, no porque la haya comprado o sea TRADES, sino de que.


----------



## kaxkamel (16 Dic 2010)

creo que el hilo ha petao... me marca 130 páginas... pero no pasa de 126


----------



## Garrapatez (16 Dic 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> creo que el hilo ha petao... me marca 130 páginas... pero no pasa de 126



La estampida de segundaResidencia tuvo sus consecuencias en los hilos donde a veces posteaba y a menudo trolleaba.

Por cierto, sigue entre nosotros ahora más disimuladamente.


----------



## cornelius (15 Ene 2011)

Muy buenas, 
Hace un tiempo, siguiendo los consejos del foro comprar algo de oro para diversificar un poco mis ahorros. Ha pasado un tiempo y la verdad es que veo que fue una muy buena decisión. Ahora vuelvo a plantearme la opción, pero veo que el precio se ha disparado y eso me frena bastante... ¿Ustedes creen que sigue siendo una buena inversión considerando que la compra de una onza (por ejemplo) se ha casi doblado en 4 días...


----------



## Vedast_borrado (15 Ene 2011)

cornelius dijo:


> Muy buenas,
> Hace un tiempo, siguiendo los consejos del foro comprar algo de oro para diversificar un poco mis ahorros. Ha pasado un tiempo y la verdad es que veo que fue una muy buena decisión. Ahora vuelvo a plantearme la opción, pero veo que el precio se ha disparado y eso me frena bastante... ¿Ustedes creen que sigue siendo una buena inversión considerando que la compra de una onza (por ejemplo) se ha casi doblado en 4 días...



Lo mejor es que te vayas informando (por este foro mismo hay mucho) y tomes tus propias conclusiones.

Puedo decirte que yo sí creo que vale la pena seguir comprando, pero eso no creo que te sirva de mucho


----------



## MIDAS (17 Jul 2011)

*Arco detector*

Yo en breve ( agosto/ septiembre?) voy a pasar por el arco en el aeropuerto de Bruselas con 2 o 3 monedas por la curiosidad de ver si pitan o qué despues de todo lo que se ha hablado aquí----YA OS DIRÉ A VER QUE TAL 

El resto las pienso llevar mezcladas con los juguetes del crio pequeño en su maletita...el mileurista segurata que revise el scanner seguro que piensa que son monedas de chocolate! 

y en todo caso.... NO entiendo a que vienen todas las referencias sobre los 10.000 euros de limite en todo el hilo sobre "pasar" oro .... en mi pueblo,

10.000 euros es el importe tope en movimientos DENTRO / FUERA DE LA EU. Por ejemplo, un vuelo Washington- Madrid o un autocar Andorra - Barcelona...se debe declarar un movimiento superior a 10.000 EUROS EN MEDIOS DE PAGO..

Dentro de la EU, yo puedo mover lo que me salga de los coj****. Y MAS aun en ORO, pues no tiene consideracion de efectivo (NO es un MEDIO DE PAGO...oficialmente, claro, otra cosa es que yo precisamente me descojone y lo considero el MEDIO DE PAGO DE ULTIMO RECURSO) : Las normas afectan tanto a españoles como a extranjeros y tanto a dinero en efectivo (sea en euros u otras monedas) como a cheques bancarios al portador (pero la normativa explicitamente excluye el ORO de la denominacion de MEDIO DE PAGO--- precisamente por todos los motivos ya sabidos por quienes compramos oro contra el sistema podrido en el que estamos... a mi me parece una ventana de oportunidad fantastica que precisamente aun podamos mover cantidades ilimitadas de oro por las fronteras mientras el sistema las considere poco mas que movimientos de cromos o medallitas por poner otros ejemplos...estad seguros que cuando el sistema implosione de verdad entonces SI pondran limites al ORO que puedas mover, eso si no ordenan incautarlo, con lo cual ahora tenemos que estar en la fase de planificación:

1) cuanto oro/plata quiero tener ?

2 ) donde lo quiero guardar 

3) estrategia de venta del mismo en caso de burbuja del oro (aun MUUUY Lejos)



Por tanto no se que vienen tantas preguntas y preguntitas de ciertos elementos que mas siembran la duda y el terror cual trols o corderos (si es que iban en serio) sobre si esto o si lo otro en el foro. Yo le voy a meter unos cuantos(bastantes) maples en la mochila del crio y estoy seguro que el segurata va a tomarlas por monedas de juguete de chocolate y se acabó  

y aún así el tema es que a el y a nadie le importa tres pares de cojones lo que yo lleve encima en onzas de oro, porque 

A) no estoy cometiendo ninguna ilegalidad

B) existe libertad de mercancias y circulacion en general dentro del marco de la EU ( y maxime cuando hablamos de un articulo - ORO DE INVERSION- que NO TIENE IVA)

mi pregunta

c) DONDE ESTA O PUEDE ESTAR EL PROBLEMA ???

yo no lo veo.
si alguien lo ve, que me lo explique: alguien con experiencia en el tema tipo Putin u algun otro que ha manifestado experiencia en el tema de aeropuertos y fronteras, ahora no recuerdo nicks. Trolls y payasos abstenerse, gracias.

GOLD IS MONEY, AND NOTHING ELSE

J.P. MORGAN


----------



## MIDAS (17 Jul 2011)

*Limite 10.000 Euros*

What are the rules?

If you plan to *enter or leave* the EU with € 10 000 or more in cash (or its equivalent in other currencies) you must declare it to the customs authorities.

Cash controls - European commission

he puesto en negrita el concepto clave por que se de gente que aun leyendolo sigue sin pillarlo...

y para mas claridad...aqui esta la descripcion de "CASH" (EFECTIVO) segun nuestra querida EU...en negrita las partes de mucha risa ( el Oro no cuenta como efectivo!!!)

jaja

mi consejo: quien quiera comprar oro en un sitio y llevarlo a otro o moverlo de un punto A a otro B y cosas similares...que empieze a planificarlo bien y actue cuanto antes....pronto pueda ser mas complicado....y nada de cajas fuertes en Bankinter o Santander... no seamos pardillos!!!!!!!!!!

hasta aquí puedo leer

atetamente


MIDAS



CASH TO BE DECLARED

In the 'Cash-control Regulation' (see Article 2 of Regulation (EC) No 1889/2005pdf), cash is defined as:

Bearer-negotiable instruments, including monetary instruments in bearer form such as travellers cheques.
Negotiable instruments (including cheques, promissory notes and money orders) that are either in bearer form, endorsed without restriction, made out to a fictitious payee, or otherwise in such form that title thereto passes upon delivery.
Incomplete instruments (including cheques, promissory notes and money orders) signed, but with the payee's name omitted.
Currency, i.e. banknotes and coins that are in circulation as a medium of exchange.

Information on cheques

Article 2 of Regulation (EC) No 1889/2005 refers to cash and monetary instruments whose value can be transferred from one person to another. This covers all financial and monetary instruments whose origin and destination are anonymous or which can be endorsed and transferred successively by several recipients and includes cheques.

Third party cheques i.e. a cheque presented for payment into the account of, or to, a person other than the nominated payee must be declared. Cheques payable to the holder of the bank account, on which this cheque will be drawn, can be traced and in this case there is no obligation to declare.

Information on gold, precious metals and precious stones

*Gold, precious metals and precious stones are not covered by the cash control Regulation. These items are covered under customs laws and may be specifically targeted in national legislation.*

Information on currency (banknotes and coins)

Banknotes and coins, no matter what material they are made from, that are in circulation as a medium of exchange are included in the definition of cash.

Currency that is no longer valid as means of payment are not considered as cash.

*Old coins (collection coins) and bullion coins are not included either.*

Banknotes and coins which are not freely convertible, such as Morocco's dirham, are included in the definition of cash.


----------



## MIDAS (17 Jul 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Podrías llevar las monedas engarzadas en colgantes, pulsera o anillo a ver quien te dice que eso es dinero y vale mas de 10.000. Es lo mismo que llevar un Rolex. Nadie te va a decir nada, si llevas monedas pequeñas llevalas en un monedero.



Gamusino, estoy de acuerdo, pero no me mentes mas los 10.000

porque

1) ya he demostrado con mis posts que no es aplicable en ningun sentido dentro de la comunidad europea

2) aunque lo fuera y dado el importe nos hace parecer mas del Africa Sub-sahariana que otra cosa, no te parece ?

De todas formas, tener oro no es lo mismo que articulillos de semi lujo como Rolex y demas.... A mi me interesa el oro en cuanto articulo monetario por si mismo, el lujo me la pela, tenga el "dinero" ( onzas , yo lo cuento en onzas!!!) que tenga

‪Ron Paul : Why do central banks hold Gold? Bernanke : Tradition‬&rlm; - YouTube


GOLD IS MOMNEY AND NOTHING ELSE

JP MORGAN


----------



## MIDAS (17 Jul 2011)

a las preguntas que veo: deberia invertr en oro blahblah


mi opinion : 

meted todo lo que os sobre para vivir en los proximos 5 años en oro/agricultura... esos seran los 2 mercados donde un individual pueda ganar dinero...especialmente la AGRICULTURA 

eso ya se entendera, segun lo paletos que seais...

pero si no tienes oro sera que tienes nabos o acelgas...vendelas a precio de ORO! ( es un decir..ehem...pero al menos tendras un bien tangible)


no quiero hablar mas que luego mi mujer me arrea por clasista

buena suerte ( y quien quiera amasar dinero en España...que vuelva al campo YA!) 

GOLD IS MOMNEY AND NOTHING ELSE

JP MORGAN


----------



## QuepasaRey (17 Jul 2011)

MIDAS dijo:


> Yo en breve ( agosto/ septiembre?) voy a pasar por el arco en el aeropuerto de Bruselas con 2 o 3 monedas por la curiosidad de ver si pitan o qué despues de todo lo que se ha hablado aquí----YA OS DIRÉ A VER QUE TAL



no hace falta que esperemos a tu aventura, si quieres te jodo un poco la sorpresa.

Claro que pitan, que pensabas.

No cruces con ellas puestas, ponlas en la bandeja con el abrigo, movil, portatil etc, yo he puesto mas de 10oz de oro ahi, junto al ipod, el tio ni se inmuta, otra cosa es, que lleves en la maleta de mano 1000 karlillos como he llegado a llevar, que te para de inmediato, pregunta por el dueño, la abres tranquilamente se lo enseñas, dejas que escarve un poco, te pregunta que "cuantas tienes no?" y respondes, "si, hoy llevo el dinero asi" cremallerazo y te piras.

pero no cruces el arco con ellas, pudiendo ponerlas en la bandeja del perdon, que paran muchisimo antes un queso, que monedas de oro (lo del queso...no lo entiendo pero es cierto y son varias personas que me lo han dicho ya)


----------



## kokoliso1 (17 Jul 2011)

Sobre los controles del aeropuerto.... ahí sólo se preocupan de la seguridad, no son policías ni aduaneros, vamos que puedes pasar todo el oro que quieras que como no es un explosivo no te pueden decir nada. Otra cosa es que lo lleves en forma de lanza ceremonial y no te lo dejen pasar no vayas a intentar secuestrar el avión  aunque con lo blando que es el oro....

Dentro de la UE mejor que en avión te vas en coche y nadie te para. Además puedes pasar a suiza y volver 30 o 40 veces en un día(Suiza-Francia o Alemania) unos kilometrillos nada más, con el máximo en cada viaje... y nadie puede decirte nada o ¿hay un máximo de viajes al día? Ojalá tuviera yo el dinero para tener esos problemas...


----------



## mudj (17 Jul 2011)

En la UE es obligado declarar si llevas un importe superior a 10000E. Otra cosa es que el oro que lleves, tenga un valor facial de 10000E que no es lo normal, pero si que valga mas de 10000E. En ese caso teoricamente no tienes que declararlo, pero claro...Todo son problemas depende de con quien topes.
Yo solo llevo topes de 10000. Pero el problema no es con el oro, es con la plata... Cuando voy a indicar, acercandome y susurrando a la oreja... Ya se apartan y se piensan que soy algo raro... Se lo digo, se lo explico... No importa...Una vez pasa el scan, todos se gritan los unos a los otros, se pasan las monedas de kilo de plata para verlas, intenta y o rompen la proteccion plàstica, todo el aeropuerto se entera...Eso si, el oro pasa discretamente junto otras monedas o cosas.


----------



## Gusman (18 Jul 2011)

QuepasaRey dijo:


> no hace falta que esperemos a tu aventura, si quieres te jodo un poco la sorpresa.
> 
> Claro que pitan, que pensabas.
> 
> ...




Pues yo he pasado con un colgante de oro varias veces y nunca me ha pitado.


----------



## Francisco Garcia Muñoz (18 Jul 2011)

Aver el oro se puede comprar de 2 maneras en solido y en acciones,yo ahora mismo no te aconsejaria comprar oro en ninguno de los 2 casos ya que está marcando sus maximos historicos pero no creo que tarde en bajar,o tal vez me equivoke pero no es aconsejable,pero si aun quieres comprar oro es mejor mediante acciones:

El oro se situa en los 1.578,500.

*Consultalo en un banco o en internet.*


----------



## alienhunter (18 Jul 2011)

Francisco Garcia Muñoz dijo:


> Aver el oro se puede comprar de 2 maneras en solido y en acciones,yo ahora mismo no te aconsejaria comprar oro en ninguno de los 2 casos ya que está marcando sus maximos historicos pero no creo que tarde en bajar,o tal vez me equivoke pero no es aconsejable,pero* si aun quieres comprar oro es mejor mediante acciones:*
> 
> El oro se situa en los 1.578,500.
> 
> *Consultalo en un banco o en internet.*



Claro, para que quiebre la compañia en la que has invertido y pierdas todo, los metales es mejor tenerlos fisicamente!!


----------



## kokoliso1 (18 Jul 2011)

Francisco Garcia Muñoz dijo:


> Aver el oro se puede comprar de 2 maneras en solido y en acciones,yo ahora mismo no te aconsejaria comprar oro en ninguno de los 2 casos ya que está marcando sus maximos historicos pero no creo que tarde en bajar,o tal vez me equivoke pero no es aconsejable,pero si aun quieres comprar oro es mejor mediante acciones:
> 
> El oro se situa en los 1.578,500.
> 
> *Consultalo en un banco o en internet.*



Con la burbuja de la deuda pública a punto de estallar(o estallando ya) no me extrañaría que se doblase el precio del oro en menos de 6 meses. 

Puede bajar un poco a corto plazo(quizá) para retomar la senda alcista seguro para octubre (próximo susto de deuda pública española). Ni que decir tiene que si nos salieramos del Euro el oro sería el mejor salvavidas(junto con los francos suizos) independientemente de su cotización frente al dolar.

Edito: "será en octubre"


----------



## scratch (18 Jul 2011)

Son de fiar los sitios Online de compra de Oro?
kitco.com???


----------



## dreamerkid (9 Sep 2011)

Hola a toda la gente del foro, aunque soy nuevo en él, llevo varias semanas leyendolo y me he decidido a comprar dos 2 monedas de 1 Oz. krugerrand que me envian desde EEUU, pero para su entrega aduanas me exige un 13% de su valor declarado, ¿no se supone que las monedas de inversion estan exentas de impuestos?, vivo en Tenerife por si influye. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda


----------



## hortera (9 Sep 2011)

dreamerkid dijo:


> Hola a toda la gente del foro, aunque soy nuevo en él, llevo varias semanas leyendolo y me he decidido a comprar dos 2 monedas de 1 Oz. krugerrand que me envian desde EEUU, pero para su entrega aduanas me exige un 13% de su valor declarado, ¿no se supone que las monedas de inversion estan exentas de impuestos?, vivo en Tenerife por si influye. Gracias de antemano por la ayuda



cuidado con Canarias, que esta fatal para estas cosas, a veces merece mas la pena ir en avion a madrid y comprarlo....te van a cobrar aduanas, eso no te lo quita nadie, y luego te pueden cobrar IGIC, el oro de inversion esta exento de igic por ley, si te lo cobran vete a reclamarlo para que te lo devuelvan al cabildo o la CCAA, no se quien lo lleva.


----------



## hortera (9 Sep 2011)

se me olvidaba, si no quieres mas sustos el mejor sitio para comprar oro en Tenerife es en el punto de venta que tienen OROEXPRESS alli, esos no te cobran aduanas ni igic, no se si tardan en traertelo pero es lo que hay, vivir en Canarias es lo que tiene, son de fiar, esta en la plaza Weyler 5, suerte.


----------



## Eldenegro (9 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> cuidado con Canarias, que esta fatal para estas cosas, a veces merece mas la pena ir en avion a madrid y comprarlo....te van a cobrar aduanas, eso no te lo quita nadie, y luego te pueden cobrar IGIC, el oro de inversion esta exento de igic por ley, si te lo cobran vete a reclamarlo para que te lo devuelvan al cabildo o la CCAA, no se quien lo lleva.





hortera dijo:


> se me olvidaba, si no quieres mas sustos el mejor sitio para comprar oro en Tenerife es en el punto de venta que tienen OROEXPRESS alli, esos no te cobran aduanas ni igic, no se si tardan en traertelo pero es lo que hay, vivir en Canarias es lo que tiene, son de fiar, esta en la plaza Weyler 5, suerte.



Salvo porque la ley del IGIC establece que el oro en Canarias si que paga IGIC, y en el resto de Europa esta exento de IVA (oro de inversion hablamos), asi que cuidado. (y si no me crees leete la ley, por favor, antes de dar informacion falsa)

Ademas, estando en Canarias, te pillas vuelos en los charter de los TTOO ingleses o alemanes, te vas unos dias a alguna ciudad importante con quien has hablado previamente y te tienen el pedido listo y con la diferencia de precio te pagas el viaje y ves mundo.

Por favor, algo de seriedad.


----------



## hortera (9 Sep 2011)

pues no me he leido la ley, pero eso tengo entendido, si me he confundido no pasa nada, tu me corriges y está, aqui tienes la ley mira el articulo 125 bis, dice que estan exentos del impuesto las importanciones de oro de inversion
Impuesto General Indirecto Canario


----------



## quepenadepais (12 Sep 2011)

Me habeis convencido y estoy decidido a conseguir un poco de oro fisicamente (dos o tres krugers). Por lo que he leido la mejor opcion es irse a Bruselas y pillarlo en Munters, pero lamentablemente no puedo. 

Siendo de Madrid, y teniendo en cuenta que no tengo mucha idea ¿donde me recomendariais comprarlo? A particulares no, porque me podrian timar facilmente, y tambien preferiria un sitio fisico en lugar de pedirlo por correo. 

No me acaba de parecer seguro que una empresa de transporte tenga informacion de que compro oro y me lo llevan a casa (Poniendo el modo paranoico ON, con todas la manos por las que puede pasar esa informacion, lo mismo alguien filtra datos de quien tiene oro en casa y te acaban visitando unos albanoksovares).

Orodirect y oroexpress tienen unos precios excesivos, y ademas creo que te obligan a dar tus datos personales (preferiria que fuera anonimo, de nuevo el modo paranoico )

Ciode no se si permite pasarte a recogerlo en persona, pero no permite pagar en efectivo, solo transferencias con lo que de nuevo pierdes la seguridad de que nadie sepa que tienes oro.

Con todo esto, ¿cual es la mejor opcion? 

¿Quizas soy demasiado paranoico? (3000-5000 euros para muchas personas será poco dinero, pero para mi es bastante)


----------



## hortera (12 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> Me habeis convencido y estoy decidido a conseguir un poco de oro fisicamente (dos o tres krugers). Por lo que he leido la mejor opcion es irse a Bruselas y pillarlo en Munters, pero lamentablemente no puedo.
> 
> Siendo de Madrid, y teniendo en cuenta que no tengo mucha idea ¿donde me recomendariais comprarlo? A particulares no, porque me podrian timar facilmente, y tambien preferiria un sitio fisico en lugar de pedirlo por correo.
> 
> ...



¿tu que prefieres 60 gramos de oro o 6 kilos de plata?..yo lo tengo claro


----------



## quepenadepais (12 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> ¿tu que prefieres 60 gramos de oro o 6 kilos de plata?..yo lo tengo claro



La plata por lo que he leido tiene el problema del 18% de iva. 

Y las monedas de 12€ del BdE que serian lo ideal, parece que son muy dificiles de encontrar. En el hilo BID-ASK, los que menos las venden con un 16% respecto al facial, que me parece excesivo.


----------



## landasurf (12 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> La plata por lo que he leido tiene el problema del 18% de iva.
> 
> Y las monedas de 12€ del BdE que serian lo ideal, parece que son muy dificiles de encontrar. *En el hilo BID-ASK, los que menos las venden con un 16% respecto al facial, que me parece excesivo*.



¿Y tu que compras, facial o plata? ::


----------



## hortera (12 Sep 2011)

nunca he mirado el BID-ASK, ni lo voy a mirar ahroa, en una tienda de barcelona Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net, leo ahora mismo lote 100 monedas 12€ a 1603€.....300 monedas son 5 kilos, te salen por 4809€... o sea a 961 el kilo, un chollo.


----------



## quepenadepais (12 Sep 2011)

landasurf dijo:


> ¿Y tu que compras, facial o plata? ::



Plata, pero joder tener que pagar un 20% mas de lo que podrias haberlas obtenido en el BdE con haberte puesto a buscar un poco antes.


----------



## sinmas (12 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> nunca he mirado el BID-ASK, ni lo voy a mirar ahroa, en una tienda de barcelona Vender oro Barcelona-monedas de oro-compra y vender oro-compro oro | Andorranojoyeria.net, leo ahora mismo lote 100 monedas 12€ a 1603€.....300 monedas son 5 kilos, te salen por 4809€... o sea a 961 el kilo, un chollo.



Pues la moneda a 16,03 €. En el BID-ASK las encuentras mas baratas.


----------



## Vedast_borrado (12 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> Plata, pero joder tener que pagar un 20% mas de lo que podrias haberlas obtenido en el BdE con haberte puesto a buscar un poco antes.



¿Y qué importa eso si ya no puedes comprarlas al facial? También podías comprar onzas a menos de 15 euros el año pasado...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> La plata por lo que he leido tiene el problema del 18% de iva.
> 
> Y las monedas de 12€ del BdE que serian lo ideal, parece que son muy dificiles de encontrar. En el hilo BID-ASK, los que menos las venden con un 16% respecto al facial, que me parece excesivo.



Teniendo en cuenta que hay profesionales que las compran por más, dinos tú, mente iluminada, ¿Por qué te las vendería alguien por menos? ¿Por qué tengan facial de 12 euros? Los Eagles también tienen como facial $1....yo también los quiero comprar a $1...

Si, los que las compraron a facial ya ganan más de un 16%. Eso te pasa por no haber estado al loro (post de diciembre del 2010 en el principal):

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/197338-duros-cuatro-pesetas.html


----------



## shimamoto (13 Sep 2011)

*Comprar oro en tienda sin dar dni*

Hola a todos:

Perdonar mi incultura, y mi torpeza si esta repe porque no lo encontré a través del buscador... Quiero comprar oro físico en oro direct, y me dicen que sin dar dni y datos sólo 8.000 euros en valor... lo hacéis así vosotros? es que da mal rollo que estés en una base de datos con tu dni y dirección como tenedor de oro no???

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Germain (13 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> Plata, pero joder tener que pagar un 20% mas de lo que podrias haberlas obtenido en el BdE con haberte puesto a buscar un poco antes.



Es lo que hay. Lo llaman mercado. O algo asín.


----------



## Eurocrack (13 Sep 2011)

shimamoto dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Perdonar mi incultura, y mi torpeza si esta repe porque no lo encontré a través del buscador... Quiero comprar oro físico en oro direct, y me dicen que sin dar dni y datos sólo 8.000 euros en valor... lo hacéis así vosotros? es que da mal rollo que estés en una base de datos con tu dni y dirección como tenedor de oro no???
> 
> Gracias de antemano...



Oro direct es carísimo. Te sale a cuenta darte un viajecito a Bélgica o Alamania.


----------



## quepenadepais (13 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Oro direct es carísimo. Te sale a cuenta darte un viajecito a Bélgica o Alamania.



Depende la cantidad que quieras invertir. 

Krugerrand en Munters: 1363
Krugerrand en Orodirect: 1443 (+80€)

Habria que tener en cuenta que se supone que no puedes viajar con mas de 10000 euros en metalico, con lo que como mucho podras comprar 7 krugerrands. 

Asi que el maximo ahorro sería 7*80=560€.

De lo que ahorres habria que descontar el vuelo de ida y vuelta a belgica + transporte aeropuertos + alojamiento si no vas y vuelves en el mismo dia. O si no, pegarte la paliza en coche, desde Madrid ida y vuelta son poco mas de 3000Kms, poniendo un consumo de 5l/100 vendrias a gastar unos 190€ + peajes + dos o tres noches de hotel (o esos dias durmiendo en el coche).

Y ademas ese o esos dias perderlos de trabajar, aunque puedes aprovechar para hacer turismo.


Vamos, a mi me parece que si Bruselas te pilla de paso o vas a comprar 7 krugers te puede merecer la pena, para comprar 3 empiezo a dudar que merezca la pena ir ex profeso.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2011)

shimamoto dijo:


> Hola a todos:
> 
> Perdonar mi incultura, y mi torpeza si esta repe porque no lo encontré a través del buscador... Quiero comprar oro físico en oro direct, y me dicen que sin dar dni y datos sólo 8.000 euros en valor... lo hacéis así vosotros? es que da mal rollo que estés en una base de datos con tu dni y dirección como tenedor de oro no???
> 
> Gracias de antemano...



Los foreros no te piden DNI...ni nombre...y más barato que en Bruselas...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (13 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> Depende la cantidad que quieras invertir.
> 
> Krugerrand en Munters: 1363
> Krugerrand en Orodirect: 1443 (+80€)
> ...



Puedes viajar ida-vuelta a Bruselas por menos de 80 euros.


----------



## hortera (14 Sep 2011)

vamos yo antes de comprarle oro a un particular prefiero pagar un poco mas y comprarlo en una tienda, no me fio de ningun desconocido, para comprar tres krugers lo mejor que haces es pillar un lingote de 100, todo es tirar de calculadora y ver a cuanto te sale el gramo, Ciode suele ser la que mejores precios tiene, a veces mejores que en Alemania, coincido con quepenadepais, para comprar menos de 200 gramos los pillo en españa.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (14 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> vamos yo antes de comprarle oro a un particular prefiero pagar un poco mas y comprarlo en una tienda, no me fio de ningun desconocido, para comprar tres krugers lo mejor que haces es pillar un lingote de 100, todo es tirar de calculadora y ver a cuanto te sale el gramo, Ciode suele ser la que mejores precios tiene, a veces mejores que en Alemania, coincido con quepenadepais, para comprar menos de 200 gramos los pillo en españa.



Es mucho más sencillo comprobar la autenticidad de una moneda: pie de rey y balanza y solucionado...
Además hay monedas (no el Kruger) como el nugget australiano que son muy chulas


----------



## quepenadepais (15 Sep 2011)

Trollaco del copón dijo:


> Es mucho más sencillo comprobar la autenticidad de una moneda: pie de rey y balanza y solucionado...
> Además hay monedas (no el Kruger) como el nugget australiano que son muy chulas



¿Y con eso solo ya se puede dar por buena una moneda?

Entiendo que el Oro tiene un peso atomico y una densidad concreta, y que un cierto volumen de oro debe pesar una cantidad concreta. 

Pero para una cosa de tanto valor (+ de 1300€ por moneda), ¿no hay falsificaciones muy curradas? ¿No nos la pueden colar de alguna manera?

Que conste que hablo desde el desconocimiento, que llevo poco en el foro y esto de las monedas para mi es muy nuevo.


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> ¿Y con eso solo ya se puede dar por buena una moneda?
> 
> *Entiendo que el Oro tiene un peso atomico y una densidad concreta, y que un cierto volumen de oro debe pesar una cantidad concreta.
> *
> ...



No, no hay falsificaciones de monedas muy curradas. Cuesta mucho currarse una falsificacion de moneda y no es tanto valor (¿¿¿1300 mucho valor???).

Suponiendo que seas un as del grabado puedes tener una moneda del mismo diametro pero nunca del mismo peso. Si tienes la moneda del mismo peso nunca del mismo diametro. La unica falsificacion que se podria dar seria en moneda antigua, hacer pasar una moneda de oro por una moneda de Augusto por decir algo, pero seguiria siendo de oro.

Vamos que si te das una vuelta por el hinternec y buscas los krugerrands falsos tienen mas parecido con una moneda de chocolate que con una de oro. 

Pero hay una regla de oro, si no tienes ni puta idea de lo que compras pues no compres. Ah, y a mi me da mas seguridad un particular porque le puedes reclamar sobretodo si te las da en mano, a una empresa ya veremos quien lleva la razon.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> No, no hay falsificaciones de monedas muy curradas. Cuesta mucho currarse una falsificacion de moneda y no es tanto valor (¿¿¿1300 mucho valor???).
> 
> Suponiendo que seas un as del grabado puedes tener una moneda del mismo diametro pero nunca del mismo peso. Si tienes la moneda del mismo peso nunca del mismo diametro. La unica falsificacion que se podria dar seria en moneda antigua, hacer pasar una moneda de oro por una moneda de Augusto por decir algo, pero seguiria siendo de oro.
> 
> ...



¿Y tú vendes monedas?

Claro que si que hay falsificaciones curradas. Hay monedas falsificadas con ley más baja donde les falta un poco de peso. También hay monedas falsas con el mismo oro pero que se pagan como chatarra de oro, y en el campo numismático hay falsificaciones curradísimas. 

Yo he tenido en mano falsificaciones bien curradas de 50 pesos, de isabelinas, de escudos, etc....


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> vamos yo antes de comprarle oro a un particular prefiero pagar un poco mas y comprarlo en una tienda, no me fio de ningun desconocido, para comprar tres krugers lo mejor que haces es pillar un lingote de 100, todo es tirar de calculadora y ver a cuanto te sale el gramo, Ciode suele ser la que mejores precios tiene, a veces mejores que en Alemania, coincido con quepenadepais, para comprar menos de 200 gramos los pillo en españa.



Otro que no tiene ni idea. El que se fija sólo en el precio de compra está haciendo el idiota. Hay que vijarse en el precio de recompra. El lingote te lo van a pagar SIEMPRE mucho menos que los tres krugerrands, y te lo van a pagar una mierda si no es good delivery. Hay que huir como de la peste de los lingotes caseros de joyería. Los podrás comprar baratos pero los tendrás que vender aún mucho más baratos.

Otra cosa que hay que fijarse es el precio de recompra del que te vende oro...


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> ¿Y con eso solo ya se puede dar por buena una moneda?
> 
> Entiendo que el Oro tiene un peso atomico y una densidad concreta, y que un cierto volumen de oro debe pesar una cantidad concreta.
> 
> ...



Es importante aprender a distinguir las monedas. Lo primero es pesarlas y haberlas tenido en mano. Hay que saber distinguir también que no hayan estado colgadas en joyas (se nota por el desgaste).


----------



## Obi (15 Sep 2011)

Eurocrack dijo:


> Oro direct es carísimo. Te sale a cuenta darte un viajecito a Bélgica o Alamania.



<style type="text/css"> <!-- @page { margin: 0.79in } P { margin-bottom: 0.08in } --> </style> No hace falta que vayas físicamente al extranjero. Aquí te dejo dos vendedores alemanes que sirven a España y tienen buenos precios. Les puedes pagar con una transferencia bancaria normal. Eso si, ten en cuenta que te cobran gastos de envío en relación al importe de la compra. Aunque en la página de Emporium Hamburg no ponga que sirven a España, si que lo hacen. A mi me han mandado varias cosas.

Gold Dreams.
Emporium Hamburg.


----------



## gamusino30 (15 Sep 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> ¿Y tú vendes monedas?
> 
> Claro que si que hay falsificaciones curradas. *Hay monedas falsificadas con ley más baja donde les falta un poco de peso*. También hay monedas falsas con el mismo oro pero que se pagan como chatarra de oro, y en el campo numismático hay falsificaciones curradísimas.
> 
> Yo he tenido en mano falsificaciones bien curradas de 50 pesos, de isabelinas, de escudos, etc....



Yo no vendo monedas, en cuanto a curradas deberias dar mas detalles. 

¿Como es posible que una moneda currada tenga el mismo diseño, similares medidas y casi identico peso?. No me imagino a un chino con su taller artesanal haciendo copias curradisimas para colocarlas como maximo a spot. Tampoco le veo comprando tungsteno. 

¿Las de 50 pesos sin el "copy" como las identificaste?

Las monedas "falsas de epoca" son demasiado habituales.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (15 Sep 2011)

gamusino30 dijo:


> Yo no vendo monedas, en cuanto a curradas deberias dar mas detalles.



Creía haberte visto vender en el foro.



gamusino30 dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que una moneda currada tenga el mismo diseño, similares medidas y casi identico peso?. No me imagino a un chino con su taller artesanal haciendo copias curradisimas para colocarlas como maximo a spot. Tampoco le veo comprando tungsteno.
> 
> ¿Las de 50 pesos sin el "copy" como las identificaste?
> 
> Las monedas "falsas de epoca" son demasiado habituales.



No son falsificaciones chinas en general. Son falsificaciones de joyería. Hay que tener experiencia y ojo para detectarlas. Si vendes monedas y no las sabes reconocer bien asegúrate de tus fuentes. Los compro-oro no son fiables. Son incapaces de distinguir una burda falsificación.


----------



## hortera (15 Sep 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Otro que no tiene ni idea. El que se fija sólo en el precio de compra está haciendo el idiota. Hay que vijarse en el precio de recompra. El lingote te lo van a pagar SIEMPRE mucho menos que los tres krugerrands, y te lo van a pagar una mierda si no es good delivery. Hay que huir como de la peste de los lingotes caseros de joyería. Los podrás comprar baratos pero los tendrás que vender aún mucho más baratos.
> 
> Otra cosa que hay que fijarse es el precio de recompra del que te vende oro...



esta una de tantas necedades del mercado del oro que no entiendo, si el oro es el mismo ¿poruqe te pagan menos en lingote que en moneda?, será porque la moneda es menor de peso y mas facil de vender, pero bueno, estas son pijadas que acabarán desapareciendo, son cosas conyunturales del mercado.


----------



## quepenadepais (15 Sep 2011)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Creía haberte visto vender en el foro.
> 
> 
> 
> No son falsificaciones chinas en general. Son falsificaciones de joyería. Hay que tener experiencia y ojo para detectarlas. Si vendes monedas y no las sabes reconocer bien asegúrate de tus fuentes. Los compro-oro no son fiables. Son incapaces de distinguir una burda falsificación.



Entonces, para un novato, que en la vida ha tenido un krugerrand o un maple en la mano, ¿recomendarías comprar las primeras monedas en algun sitio que ofrezca mas confianza aunque fuese mas caro? Por ejemplo sitios tipo orodirect.

De esta manera al menos podria familiarizarse con algunas monedas autenticas para poder tener una referencia a la hora de reconocer un timo en futuras transacciones.


----------



## uojoo (15 Sep 2011)

hortera dijo:


> esta una de tantas necedades del mercado del oro que no entiendo, si el oro es el mismo ¿poruqe te pagan menos en lingote que en moneda?, será porque la moneda es menor de peso y mas facil de vender, pero bueno, estas son pijadas que acabarán desapareciendo, son cosas conyunturales del mercado.




Pues precisamente por eso por que un lingote es mucho mas facil de falsificar , las variaciones de peso y diametro y ancho de las monedas verdaderas varian solamente el umbral de error de su fabricacion por lo que es mas facil detectar si es falsa o no , para un lingote necesitaras un densiometro


----------



## hortera (16 Sep 2011)

estoy mirando la lista de precios de compra de orodirect, lo podeis ver todos en el apartado 'vende tu oro' y mis afirmaciones se confirman, el precio de compra de lingote de oro de una onza es de 1280€, y el precio de compra de la krugerrand, filarmonica, etc 1254€, esto corrobora mis teorias basadas solo en la logica de que no tienen poruqe pagar mas por una moneda que por un lingote, es mas, aqui te pagan incluso mas por el lingote, asi que el amigo Monster se ha equivocado..... por otro lado y siguiendo la logica tampoco entendia como pueden estar mas baratas las krugers a la venta que el resto de las monedas de inversion, pues a mi favor decir que te pagan lo mismo por todas.


----------



## quepenadepais (21 Sep 2011)

A ver si alguien que haya ido hace poco me puede confirmar.

Se supone que para comprar oro de forma anonima lo mejor era ir a Belgica al antiguo Munters. Pero segun he leido en otro hilo, comentan que ahora te piden el pasaporte, con lo que la compra ya no seria anonima. 

¿Han cambiado las cosas entonces y ya no se puede comprar en Munters de forma anonima?





PD: ¿Alguien sabe si en Madrid en alguna tienda (que de confianza a novatos, tipo orodirect) se pueden comprar monedas de forma anonima? Alguien comentó que en orodirect por menos de 8000€ se podia, pero en su web informan que a partir de los 1000€ es necesario el DNI


----------



## patsy (21 Sep 2011)

quepenadepais dijo:


> A ver si alguien que haya ido hace poco me puede confirmar.
> 
> Se supone que para comprar oro de forma anonima lo mejor era ir a Belgica al antiguo Munters. Pero segun he leido en otro hilo, comentan que ahora te piden el pasaporte, con lo que la compra ya no seria anonima.
> 
> ¿Han cambiado las cosas entonces y ya no se puede comprar en Munters de forma anonima?




yo les envie un email a los de munters hace un par de dias y m contestaron que el maximo para comprar anonimamente son 2500€.


----------



## quepenadepais (21 Sep 2011)

patsy dijo:


> yo les envie un email a los de munters hace un par de dias y m contestaron que el maximo para comprar anonimamente son 2500€.



¿Y no puedes entrar y salir 4 veces de la tienda comprando cada vez un kruger?


----------



## kapandji (16 Oct 2011)

*compra oro en canarias*

hola a todos...
he leído diversas opiniones sobre si una vez compras oro en canarias, al pasar la aduana te cobran igic u otros impuestos o no. En este mismo hilo se llegó a hablar.
Alguno que haya comprado ha tenido que pagar impuestos????
un saludo


----------



## Dreomo (15 Nov 2011)

*comprar en paris*

Hola a tod@s es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, agredeceria si alguien me puede indicar donde puedo comprar unas kruger en parís, que sea una tienda física o algo de confianza y a buen precio, voy próximamente de viaje de placer pero me gustaría aprovechar la oportunidad; o si por el contrario me saldría mas rentable comprarlas en otro lugar:

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mk73 (15 Nov 2011)

Dreomo dijo:


> Hola a tod@s es la primera vez que escribo en el foro, agredeceria si alguien me puede indicar donde puedo comprar unas kruger en parís, que sea una tienda física o algo de confianza y a buen precio, voy próximamente de viaje de placer pero me gustaría aprovechar la oportunidad; o si por el contrario me saldría mas rentable comprarlas en otro lugar:
> 
> Gracias de antemano.





Paris precisamente no es un buen sitio para comprar; yo vivo en Paris. Por la zona de la Bourse encontraras gran cantidad de tiendas para comprar oro y plata, monedas o lingotes pero los precios son caros o muy caros.
Nada recomendable que compres aqui.

Saludos


----------



## Dreomo (15 Nov 2011)

mk73 dijo:


> Paris precisamente no es un buen sitio para comprar; yo vivo en Paris. Por la zona de la Bourse encontraras gran cantidad de tiendas para comprar oro y plata, monedas o lingotes pero los precios son caros o muy caros.
> Nada recomendable que compres aqui.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por responder a mi duda mk73.

por otra parte alguien tiene alguna experiencia en esta web Emporium Hamburg - Silberwerte - Der Edelmetallhandel bürgt für diskrete Beratung zu günstigen Preisen, ob Silbermünzen, Goldmünzen, Barren, Geldanlage und Investorenpakete., agradeceria me contara, o si alguien me recomienda alguna web mejor, gracias

un saludo


----------



## Dreomo (15 Nov 2011)

me olvidaba de otra cosa, que diferencia hay entre comprar una kruger de cualquier fecha y una 2011? con el paso de los años costaran todas lo mismo? pasa lo mismo con cada año?
gracias


----------



## piru (15 Nov 2011)

Un accesorio interesante para comprobar la pureza de las monedas de bullion:

Don’t buy fake gold coins. Get the Fisch. Protect your gold investment.

Parece simple y fiable, aunque un poco caro: el juego para 4 maples, filarmónicas, buffalos y nuggets (7 detectores en total) son 259 dólares (191€) más gastos de envío. No sé si se venden en España.


----------



## duval81 (15 Nov 2011)

Dreomo dijo:


> me olvidaba de otra cosa, que diferencia hay entre comprar una kruger de cualquier fecha y una 2011? con el paso de los años costaran todas lo mismo? pasa lo mismo con cada año?
> gracias



Si hablamos de oro, todas llevan lo mismo (1 onza). Luego en temas numismáticos ya ni idea


----------



## Vidar (15 Nov 2011)

Dreomo dijo:


> me olvidaba de otra cosa, que diferencia hay entre comprar una kruger de cualquier fecha y una 2011? con el paso de los años costaran todas lo mismo? pasa lo mismo con cada año?
> gracias



no es por el año, es por la entrega de nuevas a estrenar.


----------



## Anglés (22 Nov 2011)

Hola , quiero comprar una pequeña cantidad de oro en Valencia.
Tengo una serie de dudas:

- ¿Vale actualmente la pena? ¿el valor va al alza?
- ¿Me podéis aconsejar algún sitio donde comprar el oro?

Un saludo
gracias de antemano


----------



## adenia (19 Dic 2011)

Nueva hebra:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html#post5471591


----------



## Sargon_ (20 Dic 2011)

El precio que está alcanzando creo que puede ser top.


----------



## adenia (20 Dic 2011)

¿Cómo que top?


----------



## t.toros (2 Ago 2012)

Hola, no sé si Señor Morales sigue por aqui, consulte estos post en el 2009, por desgracia no pude decidirme a comprar (no pude vender un piso en aquel tiempo, ahora sí).
Por lo tanto estoy muy interesado en comprar oro, monedas de oro, para proteger mi patriminio.
Si sigue por alli me gustaria abrir un hilo para "hablar del tema" con una persona que puede ayudar...
Saludos


----------



## kemado (3 Ago 2012)

t.toros dijo:


> Hola, no sé si Señor Morales sigue por aqui, consulte estos post en el 2009, por desgracia no pude decidirme a comprar (no pude vender un piso en aquel tiempo, ahora sí).
> Por lo tanto estoy muy interesado en comprar oro, monedas de oro, para proteger mi patriminio.
> Si sigue por alli me gustaria abrir un hilo para "hablar del tema" con una persona que puede ayudar...
> Saludos



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ta-que-comprar-chollos-etc-te-resolvemos.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rar-y-vender-oro-plata-platino-y-paladio.html



De nada


----------



## t.toros (3 Ago 2012)

Gracias por la pronta contestacion,
una duda que no consigo aclarar: Todos hablamos de PRIMA (sobre el spot (valor del oro solo), pero donde se ve la prima en la cotizacion que la mayoria hacen en sus Web? ( solo en la de WWW.MUNSTER.BE apatrece claramente la famosa Prima).
He pensado en calcularla a partir del precio de la Onza de oro en el momento dado, pero que valoracion coger?
Si se mira este link:
Gold Price in US Dollar, Silver Price in US Dollar and Charts in US Dollar - Live Market Prices
se puede ver 3 cotizaciones de la onza de oro (en €):
- la de New York: 1295,07
- el Fixing Am: 1303,53 
- El Fixing PM: 1299,59 
....?
El mejor ejemplo es con un Kruger de 1 Onza ( ahora en Munster: 1341,00 € con prima de 3,50%) La prima AM 1299,59 X 3,50% = 1345,07 .....? 
Ninguna cuadra perfectamente!
¿conoceis un metodo para calcular la prima a partir de un precio dado en una web?
Gracias


----------



## Vidar (3 Ago 2012)

t.toros dijo:


> Gracias por la pronta contestacion,
> una duda que no consigo aclarar: Todos hablamos de PRIMA (sobre el spot (valor del oro solo), pero donde se ve la prima en la cotizacion que la mayoria hacen en sus Web? ( solo en la de WWW.MUNSTER.BE apatrece claramente la famosa Prima).
> He pensado en calcularla a partir del precio de la Onza de oro en el momento dado, pero que valoracion coger?
> Si se mira este link:
> ...



los precios son sobre el spot, el spot es el valor en el momento del mercado continuo.

Y utiliza el hilo que te han dicho antes, este funciona ya mal.

.


----------



## guscrack (4 Ago 2012)

nadie te vende a spot y tampoco te lo compraran , no hagais caso a los pasaoreros os quieren sacar la pasta


----------



## Shureño (25 Jun 2015)

¿Donde comprar oro de forma anónima y barata?


----------



## fernandojcg (25 Jun 2015)

Hola, Shureño: En el hilo de compra y venta entre foreros tiene una "opción". Ahora mismo, ahí no hay ningún "garbanzo negro"... Es decir, que las compras y ventas se están efectuando sin incidencias. Desde Alemania, tiene ahí también a necho... Todo es contactar con la gente y ponerse de acuerdo.

Saludos.


----------

